# Una lunga storia... sfogo e vostre opinioni



## Lanyanjing (6 Gennaio 2020)

Ciao a tutti,
prima di iniziare mi sembra corretto presentarmi. Anche se il mio nickname è strano, sono un Italiano che vive in Cina da più di 16 anni. Non voglio scendere nel dettaglio del mio lavoro, dico solo che ho una posizione di responsabilità che mi genera non pochi grattacapi oltre purtroppo a quelli che andrò a descrivere qui di seguito del quale una vostra sincera opinione mi sarebbe d’aiuto (specialmente l’opinione del gentil sesso).
Ho trovato questo forum con la speranza di trovare dei consigli da persone che hanno vissuto già esperienze di tradimenti ecc.
Sono sposato con una donna Cinese da sette anni ad abbiamo un bellissimo bambino di 5 anni. Dal primo momento che ci eravamo conosciuti tra me e mia moglie era scattata una vera e propria scintilla e la nostra relazione è sempre stata molto attiva e passionale fino alla nascita del nostro figlio. Poi come succede sovente (purtroppo) dopo il figlio le cose si sono un po’ spente ma la relazione è sempre comunque molto “attiva” da entrambi le parti.
Il motivo per cui sono qui a raccontarvi la mia storia è perché da un paio di anni ho iniziato a perdere la fiducia in mia moglie ed il sospetto che lei si veda con qualche altro uomo è molto forte.
Tutta questa storia iniziò nell’Aprile del 2017 quando purtroppo persi il lavoro in Cina e a causa dei problemi economici generati da questo dovetti accettare una trasferta (mal pagata) che durò quasi un anno in un paese del sud America finché dopo un anno di sforzi riuscii a trovare un lavoro in Cina e ritornare a vivere insieme alla mia famiglia.  Fu proprio quando ero distante da casa, forse un po’ depresso per la situazione economica e la distanza che piano piano incominciai anche a preoccuparmi se questa lontananza non creasse problemi nella nostra relazione. Quando mia moglie dopo un mese che ero in Argentina mi disse che aveva iscritto nostro figlio all’asilo perché così era più libera di fare quello che voleva, incominciai ad aumentare i miei sospetti e credetemi che per me dall’altra parte del pianeta era difficile non pensarci. (Mi spiace dirlo ma in Cina la fedeltà per le donne è qualcosa a libera interpretazione). Incominciò a fare dello sport in maniera piuttosto leggera: semplici e lunghe camminate giornaliere, nulla di che. Considerate che il fuso orario di 12 ore significava che quando dormivo era il suo giorno e viceversa. Il primo rientro in Cina per ferie avvenne dopo tre mesi in cui al mio arrivo notai un cambiamento in lei, era diventata “addotta” dallo sport (tanto che volle comprarsi un tapis roulant per correre in casa) ed anche meno sessualmente attiva nei miei confronti.
Al mio rientro in Argentina decisi di incominciare ad investigare meglio. Non so quanti di voi conoscano Wechat come applicazione; è il Whatsapp Cinese con una particolarità ovvero è possibile tramite una funzione di geolocalizzazione trovare amici maschi o femmine attorno a te in un raggio di qualche chilometro. Io conosco molto bene i software ed emulatori e quindi decisi di installare sul mio computer un programma che mi permetteva di usare Wechat come su uno smartphone ma con la peculiarità di poter dire su quale posizione fare la ricerca. Mi creai un profilo falso per sicurezza e poi posizionai il GPS vicino alla mia casa in Cina. Dopo qualche giorno di prova nulla di che, tanto da rendermi tranquillo finché un sabato ecco che facendo questo “look around” vidi il Wechat di mia moglie online. Stavo per esplodere, ma onde evitare problemi e litigate a mezzo pianeta di distanza decisi di continuare a tenere sotto controllo. Era praticamente online quasi tutte le sere, una cosa era certa: a casa con il figlio era scontato che al massimo potesse chattare e non di più… ma durante il giorno quando il bimbo era all’asilo?
Tornai successivamente a casa ad Ottobre per un paio di settimane e senza far trasparire nulla incominciai ad investigare quando ero solo in casa perché lei usciva a fare compere. Trovai per caso in un cassetto lo smartphone che ci era stato regalato con l’abbonamento internet di casa e notai che era carico di batteria, cosa strana visto che era un telefono non utilizzato. Lo accesi ma la password era troppo facile da prevedere e una volta dentro scoprii che si era aperta un secondo wechat dove all’interno c’erano tre contatti: quello ufficiale di mia moglie, quello di un negozio di vestiti ed il contatto di un uomo, un Canadese che viveva nella stessa città. La chat era stata cancellata quindi era impossibile vedere le conversazioni, ma questo contatto era avvenuto tramite il sistema di ricerca di persone vicine. Mi fu però possibile vedere delle storie pubblicate sul profilo di mia moglie dove io ero stato escluso; scoprii che era andata qualche volta al cinema ed alcune foto di lei scattate di sera, truccata e ben vestita come se fosse pronta per uscire. A questo punto ero decisamente sconvolto ma invece di prendere questa situazione al balzo, decisi di stare zitto visto che sarei nuovamente tornato in Argentina.
A Gennaio 2018 cambiammo appartamento in Cina e tornai per dare una mano. Durante il trasloco trovai degli scontrini (io parlo e scrivo e Cinese) dove con sommo stupore e rammarico per il costo, visto che soldi ne giravano pochi, mia moglie si era iscritta in palestra con tanto di personal trainer. Sapevo che aveva iniziato andare in palestra ma che tramite una sua amica aveva ottenuto un mese gratis e che il costo era solo di circa 250 euro all’anno…. Gli scontrini invece erano tutt’altra cifra, quasi 1200€. A questo punto persi le staffe gli rinfacciai tutto e per la prima volta uscii di casa per andare a bere al pub del mio amico sperando che un po’ birre mi calmassero un po’. Alla fine quando rientrai mi spiegò che l’aveva fatto perché con lo sport poteva rilassarsi e non pensare a tutti i nostri problemi e che io ero all’estero per lavoro.
Ci misi una pietra sopra e finalmente nel Giugno 2018 trovai un nuovo lavoro oltretutto molto distante dalla città dove vivevamo prima quindi per me rappresentava un nuovo inizio.
I primi mesi trascorsi insieme furono tranquilli e sereni anche se con questa storia della palestra (che ho sempre mal sopportato) ogni tanto qualche dubbio l’avevo. Verso la fine di novembre incominciai ad insospettirmi perché avevo notato dei cambiamenti. A letto sempre attaccata al telefono e tutte le volte che arrivavo all’improvisso il telefono era nella schermata delle applicazioni e Wechat era senza notifiche. Avevo notato che tutte le volte che voleva fare l’amore mi chiedeva se avevo voglia… come se quasi fosse un appuntamento programmato, ma l’evento che veramente mi fece dubitare seriamente fu quando facendo l’amore se ne esce con un “oh my God” considerato che lei parla solo Cinese e di Inglese sa quasi niente… e non aveva mai pronunciato una frase simile in passato. Decisi allora di installare un registratore vocale da tenere in casa e registrare cosa faceva durante il giorno. Tutto il mese di Dicembre nulla di particolare fino all’inizio di Gennaio, quando ascoltai un paio di telefonate molto intime come tono. Conoscendo il Cinese era sicuramente qualche persona conosciuta in palestra o in chat dove era comunque chiaro che non si erano mai incontrati al di fuori ma quel tono intimo era davvero preoccupante. Decisi a quel punto di scoprire le carte e chiedere conto di questo. Dopo una feroce litigata dove lei mi accusava di essere paranoico (forse ha ragione…ma grazie a lei) e che avevo fatto qualcosa di illegale nei suoi confronti e che quelle telefonate non erano nulla di che, solo amici.
Fatto sta che il giorno dopo gli passa l’incazzatura e chiede scusa per il suo comportamento che mi ha fatto destare sospetti e che non avrebbe più fatto così.
Passiamo quasi tutto il 2019 tranquilli fino a Novembre dove con le sue amiche incomincia ad uscire costantemente tutti i venerdì sera (il sabato sera è la mia serata di libera uscita) e visto che non mi piacciono perché tre sono divorziate e solo una è sposata (ma a sensazione non è una che non si farebbe troppi problemi con altri uomini) ricomincio a sospettare. Qualche sera mi è tornata a casa ubriaca ma qui è normale per le donne cinesi, postare su wechat le foto di gruppo (per la serie “Excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta”). Ora la situazione è che esco anche io al venerdì sera visto che abbiamo assunto una badante che guarda nostro figlio ma lei fa di tutto per non vedermi o farmi capire dove, visto che io la invito sempre a venire da me con le sue amiche ma lei non fa altrettanto. L’altra sera era in pub vicino a me… letteralmente a tre minuti a piedi. Gli chiedo se vuole venire e mi dice che pensa di andare a casa, dopo 5 minuti mi chiama e mi dice che è a casa perché è ubriaca… ma perché non mi ha chiamato per andare a casa insieme? ...perché mi esclude dalle sue amiche???
Forse sono io che sono veramente paranoico e penso troppo, ma sovente le mie sensazioni si rivelano poi corrette.
Scusate per questo poema, ma devo sfogarmi e nel contempo avere un vostra opinione.
Grazie


----------



## bettypage (6 Gennaio 2020)

Cosa faresti se avessi la certezza del tradimento?


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2020)

La mia opinione é che sei un coglione. Lasci una donna da sola un anno, quella invece di andare in depressione raccatta risorse e tu ci scazzi pure? Ma ringrazia dio che hai trovato una geisha, che una sana di mente era un cimitero di cazzi un mese dopo


----------



## Lanyanjing (6 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La mia opinione é che sei un coglione. Lasci una donna da sola un anno, quella invece di andare in depressione raccatta risorse e tu ci scazzi pure? Ma ringrazia dio che hai trovato una geisha, che una sana di mente era un cimitero di cazzi un mese dopo


Grazie per il coglione, forse lo sono veramente. Probabilmente non sono stato chiaro ma quell'anno in Argentina non era di svago... è stata una costrizione del mio ex datore di lavoro (con il quale sono in causa ora). Fortunato tu che se vai all'estero per lavoro puoi portarti la moglie o fidanzata con te. Io questa fortuna non l'ho avuta... secondo te non avevo provato a portare la famiglia???  ben due volte il consolato argentino aveva rifiutato il visto a mia moglie...


----------



## Lanyanjing (6 Gennaio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Cosa faresti se avessi la certezza del tradimento?


bella domanda. Non ho una risposta certa  da darti... probabilmente la caccio di casa (qui i tradimenti in tribunale pesano veramente e se la donna ha torto paga il danno economico  e perde pure l'affido del figlio) oppure inizio a fare come lei anche se questo non sarebbe corretto perchè a pagarne è solo mio figlio.


----------



## perplesso (6 Gennaio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> prima di iniziare mi sembra corretto presentarmi. Anche se il mio nickname è strano, sono un Italiano che vive in Cina da più di 16 anni. Non voglio scendere nel dettaglio del mio lavoro, dico solo che ho una posizione di responsabilità che mi genera non pochi grattacapi oltre purtroppo a quelli che andrò a descrivere qui di seguito del quale una vostra sincera opinione mi sarebbe d’aiuto (specialmente l’opinione del gentil sesso).
> Ho trovato questo forum con la speranza di trovare dei consigli da persone che hanno vissuto già esperienze di tradimenti ecc.
> Sono sposato con una donna Cinese da sette anni ad abbiamo un bellissimo bambino di 5 anni. Dal primo momento che ci eravamo conosciuti tra me e mia moglie era scattata una vera e propria scintilla e la nostra relazione è sempre stata molto attiva e passionale fino alla nascita del nostro figlio. Poi come succede sovente (purtroppo) dopo il figlio le cose si sono un po’ spente ma la relazione è sempre comunque molto “attiva” da entrambi le parti.
> ...


se hai le corna non lo so, ma di sicuro tua moglie non sente la tua mancanza.  al netto di eventuali cazzi di passaggio, la cosa grave mi pare questa.


----------



## stany (6 Gennaio 2020)

Solo una cosa....conosci il cinese ,anche scritto,cosa difficile anche per un cinese  che viva fuori dalla Cina (tant'è che molti ,da studenti ritornano in quel paese per imparare la scrittura che difficilmente viene insegnata in Italia : un conto è parlarlo , un conto è scriverlo ,il cinese), ma anche il latino....Però ti prego: quando ti rivolgi ad una persona di sesso femminile ,usa "le" , e non "gli"....
Purtroppo questo è invalso anche in chi  ha tre lauree...
Detto questo , mi viene da pensare che tutto il mondo è paese,come si dice.
Certo che la vita che fai ,per lavoro,  che ti porta frequentemente ad assentarti dalla tua famiglia , è una agevolatrice delle corna.
Complimenti comunqie per le capacità (che pare derivino dalla tua professione)  di investigazione mediante l'uso di applicazioni ed apparati informatici; sei meglio di Tom Ponzi.
Sei una persona molto flessibile ,che si adatta,in mezzo alle vicissitudini negative del lavoro che purtroppo ti porta lontano per lunghi periodi da casa. Non siamo sicuri delle corna.. certo che se rilevi un cambiamento in lei ,qualcosa s'è rotto tra voi; ed il fatto che lei voglia uscire con le amiche ,anche ora che potrebbe farlo con te,lascia qualche dubbio sul significato . Forse non vuole rinunciare alla routine con le amiche del venerdì; il tuo voler inserirti in questa abitudine credo venga visto  come volerla controllare . Trovate un'altra serata per uscire assieme,solo voi due; prova a rinunciare al tuo sabato, se ancora è la tua sera "libera" .
Non sapevo che in Cina (forse  nelle sole località urbane ) le donne usino uscire assieme tra loro ed ubriacarsi , come dici. Non è mai una bella cosa ,da qualunque punto di vista.  Tua moglie , come molte che hanno tradito (se l'ha fatto veramente) nega e negherà sempre (ma anche i mariti lo fanno,eh!) . Tu non hai in mano prove definitive ed inoppugnabili; hai solo alcune conversazione su chat cancellate, la geolocalizzazione del suo smartphone che frequentava tali chat con assiduità, e mi pare alcune conversazioni rubate in casa ,dalle quali però non si possa dire con sicurezza cosa sia veramente successo. Ma anche il fatto dell'uscita in inglese di lei, durante il sesso tra voi che, lasci intendere, potrebbe aver imparato dal canadese (comunque parrebbe una esclamazione di sorpresa e di compiacimento ).
Ora , pare di capire, fai il pendolare , tenendo conto delle distanze enormi di quel paese, e tutte le sere dormi nel tuo letto . Questo è positivo e dovrebbe contenere le esigenze di tua moglie di trovare compagnia , essendo stata sola per mesi , nel periodo precedente.
Secondo me non devi stressarla ora; se riuscite fate delle cose assieme, altrimenti lasciale i propri spazi .
Se a letto funzionare ancora, non rimuginerei più di tanto; il fatto che lei ti chiedesse ,quando tornavi ogni tre mesi ,se avessi voglia di fare sesso, non significa alcunché: forse una sua insicurezza  e forse anche il dubbio che tu potessi avere un'amante in Argentina (a questo avevi mai pensato?).
Da come scrivi tu ami tua moglie ; il periodo che ti ha portato all'estero ,come in tutte le situazioni simili alla tua, non ha fatto bene alla   relazione. Inevitabilmente lei si è sentita sola. Per il fatto che ti abbia dato dello psicopatico ,non ti preoccupare: lo dicono a torto o a ragione , sia che abbiano la coscienza sporca , che no!
Bene, cerca di archiviare il passato e goditi il presente, soprattutto perché c'è un minore di mezzo. Non alimentare i tuoi fantasmi...vedrai che tutto si risolverà . Se poi è destino...Ma è meglio non agevolarlo.


----------



## stany (6 Gennaio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Grazie per il coglione, forse lo sono veramente. Probabilmente non sono stato chiaro ma quell'anno in Argentina non era di svago... è stata una costrizione del mio ex datore di lavoro (con il quale sono in causa ora). Fortunato tu che se vai all'estero per lavoro puoi portarti la moglie o fidanzata con te. Io questa fortuna non l'ho avuta... secondo te non avevo provato a portare la famiglia???  ben due volte il consolato argentino aveva rifiutato il visto a mia moglie...


Non ti preoccupare il papero alla fine ha tirato su dalla rete i pesci che era inevitabile tirasse! E si sta parlando se si vuole continuare ad avere una famiglia o meno....


----------



## Lanyanjing (6 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Solo una cosa....conosci il cinese ,anche scritto,cosa difficile anche per un cinese  che viva fuori dalla Cina (tant'è che molti ,da studenti ritornano in quel paese per imparare la scrittura che difficilmente viene insegnata in Italia : un conto è parlarlo , un conto è scriverlo ,il cinese), ma anche il latino....Però ti prego: quando ti rivolgi ad una persona di sesso femminile ,usa "le" , e non "gli"....
> Purtroppo questo è invalso anche in chi  ha tre lauree...
> Detto questo , mi viene da pensare che tutto il mondo è paese,come si dice.
> Certo che la vita che fai ,per lavoro,  che ti porta frequentemente ad assentarti dalla tua famiglia , è una agevolatrice delle corna.
> ...


Grazie stany. Ti chiedo scusa per il mio pessimo Italiano, hai ragione.... 

Le donne Cinesi diversamente da quello che molti pensano sono in realtà molto emancipate. Quando esco al sabato sera sovente mi imbatto in gruppi di ragazze o donne che bevono... alcune collassano altre invece si "ingrifano". 

Cercherò di far buon uso del tuo consiglio. Io sono anche disposto a rinunciare al mio sabato sera (delle volte è venuta con me) ma mia moglie che non lavora, la sua giornata è tra casa, palestra, starbucks con le amiche (sempre queste amiche) forse dovrebbe porsi lei per prima il problema di rinunciare a qualcosa.... mi sembra che io le stia già concedendo molti spazi.


----------



## Lostris (6 Gennaio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> bella domanda. Non ho una risposta certa  da darti... probabilmente la caccio di casa (qui i tradimenti in tribunale pesano veramente e se la donna ha torto paga il danno economico  e perde pure l'affido del figlio) oppure inizio a fare come lei anche se questo non sarebbe corretto perchè a pagarne è solo mio figlio.


Mentre se la cacci di casa e le togli l’affido tuo figlio non paga? 

Vuoi coglierla in fragrante o capire se si riesce a recuperare il vostro rapporto? 

Dovresti parlarle in modo aperto di tutto, dei cambiamenti che hai notato in lei e delle tue insicurezze. Del fatto che non ti fidi e che il rapporto ne risente. 

Non so se ci siano rilevanti differenze culturali da considerare, ma quello che devi capire è se ci tiene ancora a te e al vostro rapporto.

Poi concordo con @stany, concentratevi sul presente e sullo star bene insieme ora.


----------



## perplesso (6 Gennaio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Grazie stany. Ti chiedo scusa per il mio pessimo Italiano, hai ragione....
> 
> Le donne Cinesi diversamente da quello che molti pensano sono in realtà molto emancipate. Quando esco al sabato sera sovente mi imbatto in gruppi di ragazze o donne che bevono... alcune collassano altre invece si "ingrifano".
> 
> Cercherò di far buon uso del tuo consiglio. Io sono anche disposto a rinunciare al mio sabato sera (delle volte è venuta con me) ma mia moglie che non lavora, la sua giornata è tra casa, palestra, starbucks con le amiche (sempre queste amiche) forse dovrebbe porsi lei per prima il problema di rinunciare a qualcosa.... mi sembra che io le stia già concedendo molti spazi.


e si vede che le cinesi tutte bottega e famiglia le mandano tutte qui.  ma al netto delle considerazioni sociologiche da bar, dovresti chiederti se tua moglie è disposta a rinunciare ai suoi sabati per stare con te.  voglio dire,sei stato via un anno, dovrebbe starti incollata.

o è normale pure questo in Cina?


----------



## stany (6 Gennaio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Grazie stany. Ti chiedo scusa per il mio pessimo Italiano, hai ragione....
> 
> Le donne Cinesi diversamente da quello che molti pensano sono in realtà molto emancipate. Quando esco al sabato sera sovente mi imbatto in gruppi di ragazze o donne che bevono... alcune collassano altre invece si "ingrifano".
> Cercherò di far buon uso del tuo consiglio. Io sono anche disposto a rinunciare al mio sabato sera (delle volte è venuta con me) ma mia moglie che non lavora, la sua giornata è tra casa, palestra, starbucks con le amiche (sempre queste amiche) forse dovrebbe porsi lei per prima il problema di rinunciare a qualcosa.... mi sembra che io le stia già concedendo molti spazi.


Parlale chiaramente: dille che non sopporti che una moglie, una madre,si comporti così! 
Vanno bene le uscite trasgressive con le amiche, ogni tanto; ma non deve essere una abitudine settimanale: una donna ubriaca ogni due per tre non si può sopportare. Chiedile cosa le manca....Metti delle condizioni,falla riflettere. Da come ne parli pare un poco immatura: le amiche single possono andare bene la notte di Halloween, ma per il resto dovrebbe avere la testa sul collo.
Prima era tollerabile : arrivavi a casa ogni tre mesi..  ora non lo è più! Datevi delle regole; come dici lei ha degli spazi personali,non lavorando. Vista così, mi  sembra  anche un poco viziata. Ma non vi eravate trasferiti? Forse ho capito male.  Se il tuo lavoro te lo consente ti consiglio di trasferirvi tutti a millemila km .....Stante il fatto che le corna non abbiano latitudine, motivazioni univoche e siano imprevedibili anche per chi le fa. Non esiste una assicurazione contro questo.
Da come scrivi lei sostiene anche "furiosi" confronti con te: deve avere un bel caratterino. Le crisi si sa come iniziano, ma difficilmente come finiscano.


----------



## stany (6 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> e si vede che le cinesi tutte bottega e famiglia le mandano tutte qui.  ma al netto delle considerazioni sociologiche da bar, dovresti chiederti se tua moglie è disposta a rinunciare ai suoi sabati per stare con te.  voglio dire,sei stato via un anno, dovrebbe starti incollata.
> 
> o è normale pure questo in Cina?


Ho degli amici cinesi che,come dici sono casa e bottega. Ti posso garantire che il boss della famiglia è la moglie...e si leva pure delle soddisfazioni comprando borse ,scarpe,abiti ,spendendo molto . Il marito pare sottomesso.
Questa è la reazione della politica del figlio maschio: le femmine si  riprendono ,dove possono, quegli spazi preclusi da una cultura secolare . I genitori della mia amica cinese ti garantisco che sono tutt'altro; la classica coppia tradizionale , all'antica . L'evoluzione è per tutti, anche per i pigmei o gli aborigeni. 
La Cina poi è un "continente" immenso dove gli abitanti non sempre parlano la stessa lingua e si capiscono tra loro. 
La moglie del nostro evidentemente è "moderna" ,come lo sono molte in Italia, o anche più. Secondo me ci vogliono limiti e confini...


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Grazie per il coglione, forse lo sono veramente. Probabilmente non sono stato chiaro ma quell'anno in Argentina non era di svago... è stata una costrizione del mio ex datore di lavoro (con il quale sono in causa ora). Fortunato tu che se vai all'estero per lavoro puoi portarti la moglie o fidanzata con te. Io questa fortuna non l'ho avuta... secondo te non avevo provato a portare la famiglia???  ben due volte il consolato argentino aveva rifiutato il visto a mia moglie...


E quindi? Sei coglione per gli sbrocchi, mica per aver portato i soldi a casa. E poi chi ti dice che la moglie ci sarebbe voluta venire in Argentina oltre che per starti appresso.
Ripeto, molto probabilmente se hai le corna è più per averle spaccato il cazzo mentre stavi dall'altra parte del mondo che per il fatto che tu non ci fossi.


----------



## Vera (6 Gennaio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> prima di iniziare mi sembra corretto presentarmi. Anche se il mio nickname è strano, sono un Italiano che vive in Cina da più di 16 anni. Non voglio scendere nel dettaglio del mio lavoro, dico solo che ho una posizione di responsabilità che mi genera non pochi grattacapi oltre purtroppo a quelli che andrò a descrivere qui di seguito del quale una vostra sincera opinione mi sarebbe d’aiuto (specialmente l’opinione del gentil sesso).
> Ho trovato questo forum con la speranza di trovare dei consigli da persone che hanno vissuto già esperienze di tradimenti ecc.
> Sono sposato con una donna Cinese da sette anni ad abbiamo un bellissimo bambino di 5 anni. Dal primo momento che ci eravamo conosciuti tra me e mia moglie era scattata una vera e propria scintilla e la nostra relazione è sempre stata molto attiva e passionale fino alla nascita del nostro figlio. Poi come succede sovente (purtroppo) dopo il figlio le cose si sono un po’ spente ma la relazione è sempre comunque molto “attiva” da entrambi le parti.
> ...


Io vedo solo una donna che, vista la lontananza dal marito, oltre ad occuparsi del bambino, ha cercato di ampliare il suo giro di amicizie e crearsi degli spazi di svago. Invece di piangere e romperti le scatole facendoti sentire il peso della lontananza e le sue conseguenze, si è tirata su. Poi se ti ha tradito, questo non lo so. Non mi sembra che tu abbia trovato chissà quali prove schiaccianti.

La cosa che mi fa sorridere è che la maggiore perplessità tu la abbia per le amiche che frequenta. Come se uscire con donne single possa contagiare la buona condotta di tua moglie. Non sei l'unico uomo a pensarlo eh. Se le vostre mogli, frequentando single, diventano troie è perché lo erano già prima.


----------



## Irrisoluto (6 Gennaio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> lei fa di tutto per non vedermi o farmi capire dove, visto che io la invito sempre a venire da me con le sue amiche ma lei non fa altrettanto. L’altra sera era in pub vicino a me… letteralmente a tre minuti a piedi. Gli chiedo se vuole venire e mi dice che pensa di andare a casa, dopo 5 minuti mi chiama e mi dice che è a casa perché è ubriaca… ma perché non mi ha chiamato per andare a casa insieme? ...perché mi esclude dalle sue amiche???


Certo non ci sono prove schiaccianti, ma le mie rocambolesche e tragicomiche esperienze mi hanno insegnato che comportamenti come questi, in particolare come il passaggio che ho quotato, sono in ogni caso indice di qualcosa che non va.
Se c'è dialogo autentico nella relazione, stranezze come quelle che racconti non hanno motivo di esistere.
Per dire, se semplicemente ritenesse inopportuno tornare a casa con te, le sarebbe bastato dirtelo con naturalezza, e non aspettare di essere già a casa. Che poi, sempre per esperienza, devi essere messa proprio male per avere difficoltà a inviare un messaggio e rientrare a casa prima del previsto.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare il papero alla fine ha tirato su dalla rete i pesci che era inevitabile tirasse! E si sta parlando se si vuole continuare ad avere una famiglia o meno....


 l'epiteto coglione se l'è più che meritato per le sfuriate immotivate. Mai trattato male uno che le cose se le tiene dentro. I dubbi sono legittimi, ma stiamo sempre tutti Innocenti Fino a prova contraria.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> .... mi sembra che io le stia già concedendo molti spazi.


Questo é il modo di pensare che chiama _Coglione._
Quindi come funziona? Siccome tu la mantieni lei deve stare a scassarsi il cazzo a casa?


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Certo non ci sono prove schiaccianti, ma le mie rocambolesche e tragicomiche esperienze mi hanno insegnato che comportamenti come questi, in particolare come il passaggio che ho quotato, sono in ogni caso indice di qualcosa che non va.
> Se c'è dialogo autentico nella relazione, stranezze come quelle che racconti non hanno motivo di esistere.
> Per dire, se semplicemente ritenesse inopportuno tornare a casa con te, le sarebbe bastato dirtelo con naturalezza, e non aspettare di essere già a casa. Che poi, sempre per esperienza, devi essere messa proprio male per avere difficoltà a inviare un messaggio e rientrare a casa prima del previsto.


 invece il fatto che una donna non voglia uscire con un marito che sarebbe evidentemente lì solo per piantonarla, fa strano, vero?


----------



## Irrisoluto (6 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> invece il fatto che una donna non voglia uscire con un marito che sarebbe evidentemente lì solo per piantonarla, fa strano, vero?


Io sono sempre più convinto che se si diventa "coglioni" è sempre all'interno di una relazione.
Cioè che se lui le scassa il cazzo non è perché in assoluto è uno scassacazzi, ma perché quel rapporto innesca reazioni malsane.
E ne sono sempre più convinto su base empirica e non teorica.
Con la mia ex ho avuto comportamenti che MAI mi sognerei di avere ora e che mi sembrano del tutto estranei a me e al mio modo di vivere.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Io sono sempre più convinto che se si diventa "coglioni" è sempre all'interno di una relazione.
> Cioè che se lui le scassa il cazzo non è perché in assoluto è uno scassacazzi, ma perché quel rapporto innesca reazioni malsane.
> E ne sono sempre più convinto su base empirica e non teorica.
> Con la mia ex ho avuto comportamenti che MAI mi sognerei di avere ora e che mi sembrano del tutto estranei a me e al mio modo di vivere.


Io invece sono convinto che funziona come gli ubriachi. L'ubriaco violento era violento anche prima, Quando incontri una donna che dice_ mio marito quando beve diventa cattivo_ scappa a gambe levate. Ho diversi amici in politica che negli anni hanno imparato a comportarsi facendo di necessità virtù, Ma come vanno sotto stress salta la crosta e vedi il villico sottostante.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (6 Gennaio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Mi spiace dirlo ma in Cina la fedeltà per le donne è qualcosa a libera interpretazione.


Mi spiace dirlo, ma non solo per le donne e non solo in Cina 
Detto questo: invece di svagarti in Argentina, dove ci sono le donne più belle dell'Universo, mi vai a fare il gelosone... non ci siamo proprio.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Parlale chiaramente: dille che non sopporti che una moglie, una madre,si comporti così!
> Vanno bene le uscite trasgressive con le amiche, ogni tanto; ma non deve essere una abitudine settimanale: *una donna ubriaca ogni due per tre non si può sopportare*. Chiedile cosa le manca....Metti delle condizioni,falla riflettere. Da come ne parli pare un poco immatura: le amiche single possono andare bene la notte di Halloween, ma per il resto dovrebbe avere la testa sul collo.
> Prima era tollerabile : arrivavi a casa ogni tre mesi..  ora non lo è più! Datevi delle regole; come dici lei ha degli spazi personali,non lavorando. Vista così, mi  sembra  anche un poco viziata. Ma non vi eravate trasferiti? Forse ho capito male.  Se il tuo lavoro te lo consente ti consiglio di trasferirvi tutti a millemila km .....Stante il fatto che le corna non abbiano latitudine, motivazioni univoche e siano imprevedibili anche per chi le fa. Non esiste una assicurazione contro questo.
> Da come scrivi lei sostiene anche "furiosi" confronti con te: deve avere un bel caratterino. Le crisi si sa come iniziano, ma difficilmente come finiscano.


Concordo e pure un uomo.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> una donna ubriaca ogni due per tre non si può sopportare.


Mio nonno era più elastico...
I cinesi ammancano di un enzima per decomporre l'alcool. Si ubriacano a merda con due birre. E in oriente (in Giappone soprattutto, ma in tutto il far east), l'alcol viene utilizzato normalmente come metodo per rilassarsi. Tra l'altro in Cina offrire da bere agli occidentali perché reggiamo un casino è una specie di sport nazionale  
Moralità diverse....


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2020)

@Lanyanjing  tu in un anno in Argentina sei sempre stato fedele e casto?


----------



## stany (6 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mio nonno era più elastico...
> I cinesi ammancano di un enzima per decomporre l'alcool. Si ubriacano a merda con due birre. E in oriente (in Giappone soprattutto, ma in tutto il far east), l'alcol viene utilizzato normalmente come metodo per rilassarsi. Tra l'altro in Cina offrire da bere agli occidentali perché reggiamo un casino è una specie di sport nazionale
> Moralità diverse....


Non sapevo..... c'è sempre da imparare.
E poi i cinesi ce l'hanno più piccolo


----------



## stany (6 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> @Lanyanjing  tu in un anno in Argentina sei sempre stato fedele e casto?


Questo volevo chiedergli prima...


----------



## Lara3 (6 Gennaio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> prima di iniziare mi sembra corretto presentarmi. Anche se il mio nickname è strano, sono un Italiano che vive in Cina da più di 16 anni. Non voglio scendere nel dettaglio del mio lavoro, dico solo che ho una posizione di responsabilità che mi genera non pochi grattacapi oltre purtroppo a quelli che andrò a descrivere qui di seguito del quale una vostra sincera opinione mi sarebbe d’aiuto (specialmente l’opinione del gentil sesso).
> Ho trovato questo forum con la speranza di trovare dei consigli da persone che hanno vissuto già esperienze di tradimenti ecc.
> Sono sposato con una donna Cinese da sette anni ad abbiamo un bellissimo bambino di 5 anni. Dal primo momento che ci eravamo conosciuti tra me e mia moglie era scattata una vera e propria scintilla e la nostra relazione è sempre stata molto attiva e passionale fino alla nascita del nostro figlio. Poi come succede sovente (purtroppo) dopo il figlio le cose si sono un po’ spente ma la relazione è sempre comunque molto “attiva” da entrambi le parti.
> ...


Oh my God durante l’amore direi che equivale a “ ti amo Mario “ quando tu ti chiami Paolo. Per il resto hai ragione di avere dubbi. Lei lavora ? I suoi parenti abitano vicino ?


----------



## Lostris (6 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Oh my God durante l’amore direi che equivale a “ ti amo Mario “ quando tu ti chiami Paolo. Per il resto hai ragione di avere dubbi. Lei lavora ? I suoi parenti abitano vicino ?


ma da quando l’essere poliglotta è un difetto?!! 


Non poniamo limiti alle espressioni di godimento.

PZPT club


----------



## Lara3 (6 Gennaio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Grazie stany. Ti chiedo scusa per il mio pessimo Italiano, hai ragione....
> 
> Le donne Cinesi diversamente da quello che molti pensano sono in realtà molto emancipate. Quando esco al sabato sera sovente mi imbatto in gruppi di ragazze o donne che bevono... alcune collassano altre invece si "ingrifano".
> 
> Cercherò di far buon uso del tuo consiglio. Io sono anche disposto a rinunciare al mio sabato sera (delle volte è venuta con me) ma mia moglie che non lavora, la sua giornata è tra casa, palestra, starbucks con le amiche (sempre queste amiche) forse dovrebbe porsi lei per prima il problema di rinunciare a qualcosa.... mi sembra che io le stia già concedendo molti spazi.


Onestamente si, stai concedendo molto. Io lavoravo a 100%, mi occupavo di più di un figlio, non perché mamma totale, ma perché mio marito si tira sempre indietro in più ha scelto per fare comodi suoi di lavorare lontano da casa per uno stipendio minore. In queste condizioni  marito mi metteva le corna con una cinese che faceva la prostituta. Scoperto si è pure incazzato lui. Altroché palestra e uscite settimanali io . Tutto dipende da quanto uno riesce a prendersi gioco dell’altro. Questa che dici tu non è emancipazione. Spero che ritrovi la tua serenità.


----------



## Lara3 (6 Gennaio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> ma da quando l’essere poliglotta è un difetto?!!
> 
> 
> Non poniamo limiti alle espressioni di godimento.
> ...


Sta dicendo che prima non l’ha mai detto e che non parla l’inglese.
Quindi vedi tu !
Se io domani dovessi dire sul punto di massimo godimento “ meine Liebe”.... mi stupirei anche io. Potrebbe capitare solo se mi sono presa un amante tedesco.
Ed io il tedesco lo parlo, ma non a letto.


----------



## stany (6 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Oh my God durante l’amore direi che equivale a “ ti amo Mario “ quando tu ti chiami Paolo. Per il resto hai ragione di avere dubbi. Lei lavora ? I suoi parenti abitano vicino ?


Eddai....dopo tre mesi lei non si ricordava del valore del suo uomo...io la vedo così!
Dei parenti volevo chiedere pure io; ma stando ai comportamenti non direi.


----------



## perplesso (6 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mio nonno era più elastico...
> I cinesi ammancano di un enzima per decomporre l'alcool. Si ubriacano a merda con due birre. E in oriente (in Giappone soprattutto, ma in tutto il far east), l'alcol viene utilizzato normalmente come metodo per rilassarsi. Tra l'altro in Cina offrire da bere agli occidentali perché reggiamo un casino è una specie di sport nazionale
> Moralità diverse....


rea sempre in qualche zona della Cina rurale che offrivano la moglie e/o la figlia come compagnia per la notte come prova di buona accoglienza?

sull'enzima mancante, in effetti ho ricordi di sudcoreani conciati male per uno spritz


----------



## Lara3 (6 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La mia opinione é che sei un coglione. Lasci una donna da sola un anno, quella invece di andare in depressione raccatta risorse e tu ci scazzi pure? Ma ringrazia dio che hai trovato una geisha, che una sana di mente era un cimitero di cazzi un mese dopo


Arci, mi sa che sono una santa. Anzi ne sono convinta. Mi deve fare un monumento mio marito. Altro che un anno che sono stata da sola mentre lui faceva i comodi suoi ed io ad essere fedele.Anzi...non ero una santa, ero una stupida.


----------



## Lara3 (6 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> e si vede che le cinesi tutte bottega e famiglia le mandano tutte qui.  ma al netto delle considerazioni sociologiche da bar, dovresti chiederti se tua moglie è disposta a rinunciare ai suoi sabati per stare con te.  voglio dire,sei stato via un anno, dovrebbe starti incollata.
> 
> o è normale pure questo in Cina?


Ma va ! 
La cinese che ha trovato qui mio marito faceva la prostituta. Altro che casa e bottega.


----------



## Lostris (6 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Sta dicendo che prima non l’ha mai detto e che non parla l’inglese.
> Quindi vedi tu !
> Se io domani dovessi dire sul punto di massimo godimento “ meine Liebe”.... mi stupirei anche io. Potrebbe capitare solo se mi sono presa un amante tedesco.
> Ed io il tedesco lo parlo, ma non a letto.




Ma che ne sappiamo noi.
Sì, non è usuale, ma magari si era strafatta di porno anglofoni e in catarsi godereccia se n’è uscita elegantemente così.

Non immagini gli idiomi che si possono apprendere in situazioni di interesse.

Io conosco anche qualche parola di giapponese. Per dire.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> rea sempre in qualche zona della Cina rurale che offrivano la moglie e/o la figlia come compagnia per la notte come prova di buona accoglienza?
> 
> sull'enzima mancante, in effetti ho ricordi di sudcoreani conciati male per uno spritz


Era il tibet. Una vergine non vale un cazzo per i tibetani. Unico paese al mondo in cui lè vergini non le sposa nessuno.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Arci, mi sa che sono una santa. Anzi ne sono convinta. Mi deve fare un monumento mio marito. Altro che un anno che sono stata da sola mentre lui faceva i comodi suoi ed io ad essere fedele.Anzi...non ero una santa, ero una stupida.


No. Ci credevi. E prima smetti di essere arrabbiata con te stessa, meglio é.


----------



## perplesso (6 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Era il tibet. Una vergine non vale un cazzo per i tibetani. Unico paese al mondo in cui lè vergini non le sposa nessuno.


chissà se vale ancora l'idea


----------



## Lara3 (6 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No. Ci credevi. E prima smetti di essere arrabbiata con te stessa, meglio é.


In effetti sono arrabbiata con lui, con me sono diventata molto indulgente. Mi prendo i miei sfizi, i miei spazi come se fosse l’ultimo giorno della mia vita. Troppo spesso il peso della responsabilità mi ha impedito di concedermi qualche piccola coccola. Adesso mi voglio bene.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (7 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Era il tibet. Una vergine non vale un cazzo per i tibetani. Unico paese al mondo in cui lè vergini non le sposa nessuno.


Non erano gli eschimesi?


----------



## Lanyanjing (7 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Questo é il modo di pensare che chiama _Coglione._
> Quindi come funziona? Siccome tu la mantieni lei deve stare a scassarsi il cazzo a casa?


visto che sono un coglione ti rispondo di si.... funziona proprio cosi'



Brunetta ha detto:


> @Lanyanjing  tu in un anno in Argentina sei sempre stato fedele e casto?


Si, sono stato fedele.



Lara3 ha detto:


> Oh my God durante l’amore direi che equivale a “ ti amo Mario “ quando tu ti chiami Paolo. Per il resto hai ragione di avere dubbi. Lei lavora ? I suoi parenti abitano vicino ?


No non lavora ed i genitori sono a circa 1500km di distanza



stany ha detto:


> Ho degli amici cinesi che,come dici sono casa e bottega. Ti posso garantire che il boss della famiglia è la moglie...e si leva pure delle soddisfazioni comprando borse ,scarpe,abiti ,spendendo molto . Il marito pare sottomesso.
> Questa è la reazione della politica del figlio maschio: le femmine si  riprendono ,dove possono, quegli spazi preclusi da una cultura secolare . I genitori della mia amica cinese ti garantisco che sono tutt'altro; la classica coppia tradizionale , all'antica . L'evoluzione è per tutti, anche per i pigmei o gli aborigeni.
> La Cina poi è un "continente" immenso dove gli abitanti non sempre parlano la stessa lingua e si capiscono tra loro.
> La moglie del nostro evidentemente è "moderna" ,come lo sono molte in Italia, o anche più. Secondo me ci vogliono limiti e confini...


Hai ragione, in Cina il marito vale praticamente zero. Deve portare i soldi a casa...mentre le mogli (maggior parte dei casi) fanno nulla...nemmeno i lavori di casa e da mangiare. Ecco perche' in Cina ora spopola l'home delivery a casa.... tra poco costruiranno palazzi senza piu' la cucina visto che non serve.



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mio nonno era più elastico...
> I cinesi ammancano di un enzima per decomporre l'alcool. Si ubriacano a merda con due birre. E in oriente (in Giappone soprattutto, ma in tutto il far east), l'alcol viene utilizzato normalmente come metodo per rilassarsi. Tra l'altro in Cina offrire da bere agli occidentali perché reggiamo un casino è una specie di sport nazionale
> Moralità diverse....


non tutti i Cinesi hanno questo problema.... fatti una cena con loro a base di baijiu a 42% e poi ne parliamo chi e' piu' bravo a reggere. Poi nei pub la questione e' differente, o arrivano gia' ubriachi oppure si beve l'impossibile in pochi minuti giocando a dadi


----------



## danny (7 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ho degli amici cinesi che,come dici sono casa e bottega. Ti posso garantire che il boss della famiglia è la moglie...e si leva pure delle soddisfazioni comprando borse ,scarpe,abiti ,spendendo molto . Il marito pare sottomesso.
> Questa è la reazione della politica del figlio maschio: le femmine si  riprendono ,dove possono, quegli spazi preclusi da una cultura secolare . I genitori della mia amica cinese ti garantisco che sono tutt'altro; la classica coppia tradizionale , all'antica . L'evoluzione è per tutti, anche per i pigmei o gli aborigeni.
> La Cina poi è un "continente" immenso dove gli abitanti non sempre parlano la stessa lingua e si capiscono tra loro.
> La moglie del nostro evidentemente è "moderna" ,come lo sono molte in Italia, o anche più. Secondo me ci vogliono limiti e confini...


Mio padre ha avuto una fidanzata cinese per 5 anni.
Il mito dell'orientale sottomessa e vecchio stampo bisogna toglierselo dalla testa, non esiste più.
La Cina in ogni caso rappresenta un terzo del mercato globale di alcol.


----------



## danny (7 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Io vedo solo una donna che, vista la lontananza dal marito, oltre ad occuparsi del bambino, ha cercato di ampliare il suo giro di amicizie e crearsi degli spazi di svago. Invece di piangere e romperti le scatole facendoti sentire il peso della lontananza e le sue conseguenze, si è tirata su. Poi se ti ha tradito, questo non lo so. Non mi sembra che tu abbia trovato chissà quali prove schiaccianti.
> 
> La cosa che mi fa sorridere è che la maggiore perplessità tu la abbia per le amiche che frequenta. Come se uscire con donne single possa contagiare la buona condotta di tua moglie. Non sei l'unico uomo a pensarlo eh. Se le vostre mogli, frequentando single, diventano troie è perché lo erano già prima.


Quoto.


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2020)

Insomma, non vi sposate donne cinesi, gente.


----------



## danny (7 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> Insomma, non vi sposate donne cinesi, gente.


Troppo lungo come concetto.
Non vi sposate, gente.

Scherzo.
Non vedo più tante differenze con le nostre, a dire il vero.


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Troppo lungo come concetto.
> Non vi sposate, gente.
> 
> Scherzo.
> Non vedo più tante differenze con le nostre, a dire il vero.


le donne italiane in genere cucinano.   e non sono sbronze ogni volta che escono.


----------



## danny (7 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> le donne italiane in genere cucinano.   e non sono sbronze ogni volta che escono.


Non tutte, esattamente come le cinesi.
Che si sono occidentalizzate, almeno nelle generazioni più giovani.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> le donne italiane in genere cucinano.   e non sono sbronze ogni volta che escono.


Non è detto che cucinino


----------



## danny (7 Gennaio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non è detto che cucinino


E che non si sbronzino, pure. 
La fidanzata cinese di mio padre, per esempio, cucinava da dio e non beveva.


----------



## Lanyanjing (7 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> Insomma, non vi sposate donne cinesi, gente.


Se si va una valutazione dei pro e dei contro il risultato e' questo. Potrei portare tanti esempi di amici sposati con donne Cinesi a favore....


----------



## Lanyanjing (7 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E che non si sbronzino, pure.
> La fidanzata cinese di mio padre, per esempio, cucinava da dio e non beveva.
> Da che parte della Cina proviene la fidanzata di tuo padre?


----------



## danny (7 Gennaio 2020)

Era di Pechino. Divorziata,  credo avesse all'epoca un 35 anni.
Adesso avrà forse qualche anno più di me.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Gennaio 2020)

Al di là di ciò che potrebbe aver fatto o non fatto lei in tua assenza, leggo nelle tue parole un grande senso di malessere, di sfiducia, di scazzo, di lontananza.
Di certo vivere una vita di coppia fatta di controlli e sospetti, toglie se c'è ancora, anche il poco entusiasmo rimasto.
Per giunta stai conoscendo una persona a te totalmente ignota.
Eviterei di concentrarmi sul corno, ma piuttosto sul tuo stare bene con una persona che oramai a te non è più interessata, ti ha sostituito con diversi interessi.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Gennaio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Al di là di ciò che potrebbe aver fatto o non fatto lei in tua assenza, leggo nelle tue parole un grande senso di malessere, di sfiducia, di scazzo, di lontananza.
> Di certo vivere una vita di coppia fatta di controlli e sospetti, toglie se c'è ancora, anche il poco entusiasmo rimasto.
> Per giunta stai conoscendo una persona a te totalmente ignota.
> Eviterei di concentrarmi sul corno, ma piuttosto sul tuo stare bene con una persona che oramai a te non è più interessata, ti ha sostituito con diversi interessi.


Ommioddio! Una risposta equilibrata da un traditoreh!


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Gennaio 2020)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Non erano gli eschimesi?


Che io sappia i tibetani. Ma sono troppo pigro per googlare.


----------



## Irrisoluto (7 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> le donne italiane in genere cucinano.   e non sono sbronze ogni volta che escono.


ergo, la mia ex era cinese


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non è detto che cucinino


ho scritto in genere infatti


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Se si va una valutazione dei pro e dei contro il risultato e' questo. Potrei portare tanti esempi di amici sposati con donne Cinesi a favore....


in conclusione, che intendi fare con tua moglie?


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ommioddio! Una risposta equilibrata da un traditoreh!


Ora mi banneranno a vita.....


----------



## Lanyanjing (7 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> in conclusione, che intendi fare con tua moglie?


Penso che durante il capodanno Cinese gli parlero' e dopo vediamo se qualcosa cambiera' oppure no....


----------



## Lanyanjing (7 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Era di Pechino. Divorziata,  credo avesse all'epoca un 35 anni.
> Adesso avrà forse qualche anno più di me.


Le "pechinesi" non sono poi male come donne... forse le migliori della Cina paragonate a quelle delle altre province


----------



## danny (7 Gennaio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Hai ragione, in Cina* il marito vale praticamente zero*. Deve portare i soldi a casa...mentre le mogli (maggior parte dei casi) fanno nulla...nemmeno i lavori di casa e da mangiare. Ecco perche' in Cina ora spopola l'home delivery a casa.... tra poco costruiranno palazzi senza piu' la cucina visto che non serve.


C'è ancora la sproporzione uomo/donna conseguenza della politica del figlio unico?
Se alla quantità eccedente di uomini rispetto alle donne aggiungi anche gli stranieri come te, capirai che una donna cinese ha ampie possibilità di scelta, almeno nelle grandi città. E poter scegliere è avere maggior potere. E una certa componente tra loro ha interesse per gli uomini che le fanno stare bene, anche economicamente, senza scassare troppo. Vedasi la questione del costo della palestra.
Ovunque.
Ora, tu stai lontano da lei un anno e vai in paranoia perché lei vive una sua vita indipendente da te in una zona dove ci sono tanti uomini che non possono avere una donna in via esclusiva perché proprio non c'è in termini numerici?
Anche se posso comprendere le ragioni di questo tuo stato ossessivo, non ritengo in alcun modo produttivo questo tuo atteggiamento di sospetto.
In primo luogo perché quello che vieni a scoprire con questi tuoi metodi non dimostrerà mai nulla.
Ma secondo te una si porta l'amante in casa o intrattiene conversazioni telefoniche amorose con lui dopo che ha percepito da parte tua gelosia? Con tutti i rischi che ne possono derivare? Messaggerà come tutti, magari brevemente quando tu sarai nei dintorni, per poi incontrarsi in motel o in altri luoghi neutrali. Si scopa in auto così come nei bagni di un pub o in palestra. Non credo sia molto differente rispetto a noi anche in una grande città cinese.
Constatato che non ti sarà possibile mai scoprire nulla, direi di fare finta di niente e continuare la tua vita, senza preoccuparti di ciò che non potrai mai sapere, dato i tuoi lunghi periodi di assenza.
Quello che conta veramente, va detto, è quello che vivete insieme, non le eventuali corna.
Lì, forse, ci sarebbe più da preoccuparsi.
Mi sembra che la distanza abbia tolto anche a te il piacere di stare con lei.


----------



## danny (7 Gennaio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Le "pechinesi" non sono poi male come donne... forse le migliori della Cina paragonate a quelle delle altre province


Io ne ho un buon ricordo. Era molto in gamba, intelligente e bella.
Si sono lasciati perché per mio padre non era molto affidabile per vari motivi.


----------



## stany (7 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io ne ho un buon ricordo. Era molto in gamba, intelligente e bella.
> Si sono lasciati perché per mio padre non era molto affidabile per vari motivi.


Moglie e buoi.....
I matrimoni misti tra cinesi e italiani/e sono pochissimi. Ci saranno dei motivi...


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Penso che durante il capodanno Cinese gli parlero' e dopo vediamo se qualcosa cambiera' oppure no....


auguri


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> auguri


per il capodanno?


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> per il capodanno?


anche


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche


ne ha bisogno


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ne ha bisogno


parecchio


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> parecchio


A me i cinesi, maschi non attirano


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2020)

come mai


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> come mai


non ci trovo niente di attraente, pensavi per caso ad altro?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Al di là di ciò che potrebbe aver fatto o non fatto lei in tua assenza, leggo nelle tue parole un grande senso di malessere, di sfiducia, di scazzo, di lontananza.
> Di certo vivere una vita di coppia fatta di controlli e sospetti, toglie se c'è ancora, anche il poco entusiasmo rimasto.
> Per giunta stai conoscendo una persona a te totalmente ignota.
> Eviterei di concentrarmi sul corno, ma piuttosto sul tuo stare bene con una persona che oramai a te non è più interessata, ti ha sostituito con diversi interessi.


Quoto.
Però sul non interessata non giurerei.
@Lanyanjing  quanti anni avete?
Come è nata la vostra storia?


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non ci trovo niente di attraente, pensavi per caso ad altro?


no


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> A me i cinesi, maschi non attirano


Perché hanno il cazzetto?


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Gennaio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Penso che durante il capodanno Cinese gli parlero' e dopo vediamo se qualcosa cambiera' oppure no....


Cara senti sei troppo indipendente, visto che ho paura che finisci con_ un negrone che te lascia un cratere (cit.) _Vorrei che smettessi di resiprare e di frequentare gente. Sai, sei cinese, quindi invece di sposarti ti ho comprata


----------



## Martes (7 Gennaio 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> ergo, la mia ex era cinese


 anche questo lo scopri solo ora!


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Perché hanno il cazzetto?


dicono che lo hanno piccolo ma spara a ripetizione.
Fisicamente sono gracili non mi attirano


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dicono che lo hanno piccolo ma spara a ripetizione.
> Fisicamente sono gracili non mi attirano


 gli impliciti delle tue frasi sono sempre uno stimolo immenso. È piccolo _ma_ spara a ripetizione.
È brutta _ma_ intelligente.
Come se esistesse una legge in base alla quale il positivo e il negativo fanno sempre somma Zero.
I cinesi hanno mediamente il cazzo più piccolo.
Senza _ma..._


----------



## Lara3 (8 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dicono che lo hanno piccolo ma spara a ripetizione.
> Fisicamente sono gracili non mi attirano


E cosa ci facciamo delle ripetizioni se è sempre bocciato ?


----------



## Irrisoluto (8 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> gli impliciti delle tue frasi sono sempre uno stimolo immenso. È piccolo _ma_ spara a ripetizione.
> È brutta _ma_ intelligente.
> Come se esistesse una legge in base alla quale il positivo e il negativo fanno sempre somma Zero.
> I cinesi hanno mediamente il cazzo più piccolo.
> Senza _ma..._


MA.... è dai tempi del Cioè che ci bombardano con la storia che le dimensioni non contano....
Ci hanno mentito!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    
PS: l'osservazione è rivolta anche a te, @Lara3


----------



## Lara3 (8 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E cosa ci facciamo delle ripetizioni se è sempre bocciato ?


Mi quoto da sola !


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Gennaio 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> MA.... è dai tempi del Cioè che ci bombardano con la storia che le dimensioni non contano....
> Ci hanno mentito!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> PS: l'osservazione è rivolta anche a te, @Lara3


Ma un paio di palle, se ce l'avessi piccolo col carattere di merda che ho sarei ancora vergine


----------



## danny (8 Gennaio 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> MA.... è dai tempi del Cioè che ci bombardano con la storia che le dimensioni non contano....
> Ci hanno mentito!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> PS: l'osservazione è rivolta anche a te, @Lara3


Chissà perché i vibratori non hanno le dimensioni di un grissino.


----------



## Lostris (8 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Chissà perché i vibratori non hanno le dimensioni di un grissino.


E soprattutto, rassicurarsi su questo avendo come fonte Cioè è l’equivalente di avere aspettative relazionali guardando la Disney.


----------



## perplesso (8 Gennaio 2020)

solo a me l'hanno misurato per appurare che non fosse troppo grosso?


----------



## perplesso (8 Gennaio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> E soprattutto, rassicurarsi su questo avendo come fonte Cioè è l’equivalente di avere aspettative relazionali guardando la Disney.


che hai contro la Disney?


----------



## Lostris (8 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> che hai contro la Disney?


Assolutamente nulla. 
L’adoro. Soprattutto alcune produzioni.

Semplicemente non la uso come benchmark di riferimento per la vita vera


----------



## perplesso (8 Gennaio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Assolutamente nulla.
> L’adoro. Soprattutto alcune produzioni.
> 
> Semplicemente non la uso come benchmark di riferimento per la vita vera


vorresti insinuare che Pippo non esiste?


----------



## Lostris (8 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> solo a me l'hanno misurato per appurare che non fosse troppo grosso?


----------



## Lostris (8 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> vorresti insinuare che Pippo non esiste?


Non oserei mai.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> gli impliciti delle tue frasi sono sempre uno stimolo immenso. È piccolo _ma_ spara a ripetizione.
> È brutta _ma_ intelligente.
> Come se esistesse una legge in base alla quale il positivo e il negativo fanno sempre somma Zero.
> I cinesi hanno mediamente il cazzo più piccolo.
> Senza _ma..._


Non a caso sono miliardi


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E cosa ci facciamo delle ripetizioni se è sempre bocciato ?


si ricarica velocemente, non ti accorgi del pit stop


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Chissà perché i vibratori non hanno le dimensioni di un grissino.


ma i cinesi non hanno un grissino, dai,!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> solo a me l'hanno misurato per appurare che non fosse troppo grosso?


sicuro che fosse per il grosso?


----------



## danny (8 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma i cinesi non hanno un grissino, dai,!!


Dopo controllo su Porn Hub, tenendo conto che sicuramente quelli che ci finiscono sono i pezzi migliori.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Chissà perché i vibratori non hanno le dimensioni di un grissino.


Infatti le cinesine smontate dai negroni é un sottogenere di porno che va una cifra


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> solo a me l'hanno misurato per appurare che non fosse troppo grosso?


No. Tranquillo. Ma era di Pavia, mica cinese.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma i cinesi non hanno un grissino, dai,!!


_Come fumare una sigaretta (cit.)_


----------



## Irrisoluto (8 Gennaio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> E soprattutto, rassicurarsi su questo avendo come fonte Cioè è l’equivalente di avere aspettative relazionali guardando la Disney.


non si sa mai, vorrei assicurarmi che fosse chiaro trattavasi di ironia, la mia boutade sul Cioè....


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> che hai contro la Disney?


Tutto. Gli animali non parlano e non provano i sentimenti che proviamo noi. Spiegare a mia figlia che le bestie servono per essere mangiate è stato complicatissimo. Senza contare che per colpa del topo malefico chi ha acquisito la Marvel i film di supereroi ultimamente fanno schifo. Ah, pure l'ultimo Star Wars fa cagare.
Hanno allineato tutto quanto alla media perdendo così ogni spunto creativo.
Tipo Brunetta messa a dirigere un locale di scambisti.


----------



## perplesso (8 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sicuro che fosse per il grosso?


sì perchè era il motivo per cui mi era stato chiesto di misurarlo


----------



## perplesso (8 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tutto. Gli animali non parlano e non provano i sentimenti che proviamo noi. Spiegare a mia figlia che le bestie servono per essere mangiate è stato complicatissimo. Senza contare che per colpa del topo malefico chi ha acquisito la Marvel i film di supereroi ultimamente fanno schifo. Ah, pure l'ultimo Star Wars fa cagare.
> Hanno allineato tutto quanto alla media perdendo così ogni spunto creativo.
> Tipo Brunetta messa a dirigere un locale di scambisti.


io quando provai a spiegare a mia nipote perchè i pisani parlassero ed i cani no, feci una fatica boia.....


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Dopo controllo su Porn Hub, tenendo conto che sicuramente quelli che ci finiscono sono i pezzi migliori.


guarda solo i cinesi per prima e non il kunta kinte super dotato. Da grissino passerebbe a stuzzicadenti



perplesso ha detto:


> sì perchè era il motivo per cui mi era stato chiesto di misurarlo


lo dici tu, riferisci le misure rilevate



Arcistufo ha detto:


> _Come fumare una sigaretta (cit.)_


cit. Di chi?


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> cit. Di chi?


Non me lo ricordo, Comunque mi aveva fatto moltissimo ridere ai tempi


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non me lo ricordo, Comunque mi aveva fatto moltissimo ridere ai tempi


quindi ottimo per le bocche a culo di gallina


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì perchè era il motivo per cui mi era stato chiesto di misurarlo


----------



## perplesso (8 Gennaio 2020)

che immagini atroci


----------



## Lostris (8 Gennaio 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> non si sa mai, vorrei assicurarmi che fosse chiaro trattavasi di ironia, la mia boutade sul Cioè....


ma certo!!
Comunque, anche se la fonte fosse Science, non ci crederei...


----------



## Vera (8 Gennaio 2020)

Quando mia figlia era piccola, guardando "I tre porcellini", mi sono accorta che in casa avevano un quadro raffigurante una salsiccia con la scritta papà. Ho mandato indietro perché pensavo di aver visto male. 

(Ho sentito una vocina:"mamma hai fame?")


----------



## oriente70 (8 Gennaio 2020)

Yao ming non è da sottovalutare


----------



## Lanyanjing (9 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Cara senti sei troppo indipendente, visto che ho paura che finisci con_ un negrone che te lascia un cratere (cit.) _Vorrei che smettessi di resiprare e di frequentare gente. Sai, sei cinese, quindi invece di sposarti ti ho comprata


Bravo.... noto con piacere che hai colto il punto


----------



## Lanyanjing (9 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Però sul non interessata non giurerei.
> @Lanyanjing  quanti anni avete?
> Come è nata la vostra storia?


Io ne ho 45 lei 32. Ci siamo conosciuti in una cena organizzata da amici che abbiamo in comune.


----------



## Lara3 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Io ne ho 45 lei 32. Ci siamo conosciuti in una cena organizzata da amici che abbiamo in comune.


Hai avuto modo di parlare con lei ?


----------



## Lanyanjing (9 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Hai avuto modo di parlare con lei ?


Non ancora, aspetterò il copodanno Cinese.... in questo momento ho già troppe grane tra bilancio e produzione. Per chi lavora in Cina, il loro capodanno è un incubo...


----------



## Lara3 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> MA.... è dai tempi del Cioè che ci bombardano con la storia che le dimensioni non contano....
> Ci hanno mentito!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> PS: l'osservazione è rivolta anche a te, @Lara3


Confesso che in passato credevo che non fossero importanti ( le dimensioni). Per pudore, estremo romanticismo ecc.
Ma nel frattempo ho cambiato idea; contano. Eccome. 
E proprio mio marito che indirettamente mi ha fatto cambiare idea.
Ovviamente solo con le dimensioni e “sans savoir faire” non si arriva lontano.


----------



## Lara3 (9 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì perchè era il motivo per cui mi era stato chiesto di misurarlo


E poi ti ha mollato dicendo che “ sei colto”?
Essendo lei ... cinese 
Vedi che troppa cultura fa male .


----------



## stany (9 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Quando mia figlia era piccola, guardando "I tre porcellini", mi sono accorta che in casa avevano un quadro raffigurante una salsiccia con la scritta papà. Ho mandato indietro perché pensavo di aver visto male.
> 
> (Ho sentito una vocina:"mamma hai fame?")


Sono i famosi messaggi subliminali che si ritrovano in alcuni cartoni animati.... È un fatto risaputo


----------



## stany (9 Gennaio 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Yao ming non è da sottovalutare


Tradotto vuol dire grande minchia?


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Grazie stany. Ti chiedo scusa per il mio pessimo Italiano, hai ragione....
> 
> *Le donne Cinesi diversamente da quello che molti pensano sono in realtà molto emancipate. Quando esco al sabato sera sovente mi imbatto in gruppi di ragazze o donne che bevono... alcune collassano altre invece si "ingrifano".*
> 
> Cercherò di far buon uso del tuo consiglio. Io sono anche disposto a rinunciare al mio sabato sera (delle volte è venuta con me) ma mia moglie che non lavora, la sua giornata è tra casa, palestra, starbucks con le amiche (sempre queste amiche) forse dovrebbe porsi lei per prima il problema di rinunciare a qualcosa.... mi sembra che io le stia già concedendo molti spazi.


chiari segni di emancipazione


----------



## Lara3 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> chiari segni di emancipazione


Insomma ... tornare a casa ubriaca non è segno di emancipazione. Se lui come marito vede in questo un segno di emancipazione... boh, boh. 
Studiare una lingua straniera, fare un master, dei corsi ... questa è emancipazione.


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Insomma ... tornare a casa ubriaca non è segno di emancipazione. Se lui come marito vede in questo un segno di emancipazione... boh, boh.
> Studiare una lingua straniera, fare un master, dei corsi ... questa è emancipazione.


E' un segno di occidentalizzazione. 
Ho un discreto ricordo di ragazze inglesi che si rotolavano sul marciapiede ogni sabato sera.
Le occidentali sono emancipate?


----------



## Marjanna (9 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Insomma ... tornare a casa ubriaca non è segno di emancipazione. Se lui come marito vede in questo un segno di emancipazione... boh, boh.
> Studiare una lingua straniera, fare un master, dei corsi ... questa è emancipazione.


mi sa che @Minerva era un attimo sarcastica


----------



## Lara3 (9 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E' un segno di occidentalizzazione.
> Ho un discreto ricordo di ragazze inglesi che si rotolavano sul marciapiede ogni sabato sera.
> Le occidentali sono emancipate?


Essere alcolizzato non è segno di emancipazione da nessuna parte.


----------



## oriente70 (9 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Tradotto vuol dire grande minchia?


Tradotto vuol dire che non esiste una regola unica


----------



## Lara3 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> mi sa che @Minerva era un attimo sarcastica


Lo so; mi riferivo al marito che l’ha definita “ emancipazione “ questa storia di ubriacarsi.


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Essere alcolizzato non è segno di emancipazione da nessuna parte.


Bere la sera quando si esce non è essere alcolizzati.
In Italia le donne sono ancora abbastanza sobrie, ma se vai in Inghilterra, in Irlanda, in Danimarca la probabilità di trovarne storte in giro è altissima.
A Dublino già anni fa mi stupiii dalla quantità di ragazze che si rotolavano per terra.
Conoscendo ucraine so quanto bevono anche loro. Alle Canarie dove trovi gi inglesi d'estate è un disastro.
Te le cavi con i tedeschi, anche se la passione per la birra porta anche loro ad eccedere.
Non so se sia conseguenza dell' emancipazione, non so dirti se sia un'abitudine moderna mutuata dagli uomini o risalga ai tempi antichi.


----------



## Marjanna (9 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Lo so; mi riferivo al marito che l’ha definita “ emancipazione “ questa storia di ubriacarsi.


Probabilmente lo collega al fare vita mondana. Pure in Italia se esci di sera e giri per locali in genere le persone bevono, poi dipende quanto bevono.
Di gente chi vive le uscite nei locali come "roviniamoci" (se no non è festa) ce n'è anche Italia, a 32 anni però si dovrebbe già aver visto quel che c'è da vedere, non è che lo scopri tipo luna park.


----------



## Marjanna (9 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Bere la sera quando si esce non è essere alcolizzati.
> In Italia le donne sono ancora abbastanza sobrie, ma se vai in Inghilterra, in Irlanda, in Danimarca la probabilità di trovarne storte in giro è altissima.
> A Dublino già anni fa mi stupiii dalla quantità di ragazze che si rotolavano per terra.
> Conoscendo ucraine so quanto bevono anche loro. Alle Canarie dove trovi gi inglesi d'estate è un disastro.
> ...


Bere risale a tempi antichi, si faceva per stordirsi rispetto alla fame, sentire un poco di sapore in bocca, e continuare a trascinarsi e lavorare.


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Bere risale a tempi antichi, si faceva per stordirsi rispetto alla fame, sentire un poco di sapore in bocca, e continuare a trascinarsi e lavorare.


Questo sicuramente, ma valeva anche per le donne?


----------



## Lara3 (9 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Bere la sera quando si esce non è essere alcolizzati.
> In Italia le donne sono ancora abbastanza sobrie, ma se vai in Inghilterra, in Irlanda, in Danimarca la probabilità di trovarne storte in giro è altissima.
> A Dublino già anni fa mi stupiii dalla quantità di ragazze che si rotolavano per terra.
> Conoscendo ucraine so quanto bevono anche loro. Alle Canarie dove trovi gi inglesi d'estate è un disastro.
> ...


Essere ubriaco spesso mi fa pensare che un problema c’è. Si considera alcolizzato da un ubriacatura su due oppure se si è ubriachi tutte le sere ?


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Essere ubriaco spesso mi fa pensare che un problema c’è. Si considera alcolizzato da un ubriacatura su due oppure se si è ubriachi tutte le sere ?


E' alcolizzato chi ha una dipendenza dall'alcol, cosa ben diversa dall'abuso in determinate circostanze.
Ho avuto amiche che bevevano tanto ma non avevano alcuna dipendenza.


----------



## Irrisoluto (9 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Confesso che in passato credevo che non fossero importanti ( le dimensioni). Per pudore, estremo romanticismo ecc.
> Ma nel frattempo ho cambiato idea; contano. Eccome.
> E proprio mio marito che indirettamente mi ha fatto cambiare idea.
> Ovviamente solo con le dimensioni e “sans savoir faire” non si arriva lontano.


miiiiiiiiiiiiii che angoscia, preferivo la favola che andava di moda negli anni novanta!
non è che in questa valutazione c'entra il tuo disamore, diciamo così, per tuo marito?


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E' alcolizzato chi ha una dipendenza dall'alcol, cosa ben diversa dall'abuso in determinate circostanze.
> Ho avuto amiche che bevevano tanto ma non avevano alcuna dipendenza.


a me viene da vomitare prima di non reggermi in piedi


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> miiiiiiiiiiiiii che angoscia, preferivo la favola che andava di moda negli anni novanta!
> non è che in questa valutazione c'entra il tuo disamore, diciamo così, per tuo marito?


che favola era?


----------



## Irrisoluto (9 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> che favola era?


Che le dimensioni contano zero. Circolava persino una versione scientifica della favola, che si appellava alla elasticità della vagina: dato che a riposo è chiusa, quale che sia la dimensione dell'oggetto lo sfregamento delle pareti è sostanzialmente lo stesso.
Ma la favola più bella è quella che dice che l'orgasmo è un prodotto della mente. Ci sarebbero donne in grado di avere orgasmi multipli sconquassanti con la sola forza del desiderio. Comodo e deresponsabilizzante per l'uomo, ma poco credibile


----------



## Lostris (9 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> che favola era?


Pollicino


----------



## Lara3 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> miiiiiiiiiiiiii che angoscia, preferivo la favola che andava di moda negli anni novanta!
> non è che in questa valutazione c'entra il tuo disamore, diciamo così, per tuo marito?


Credevi ancora nelle favole ?
Magari anche a Babbo Natale ?
Mio marito c’entra nel senso che lui con il suo tradimento mi ha praticamente spinto nelle braccia dell’amante... e una volta lì non ho potuto fare altro che fare paragoni.
A svantaggio di mio marito .
Ma non ti buttare giù: è importante anche il “savoir faire “. Et toi tu sais faire? Vrai ?


----------



## Marjanna (9 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Questo sicuramente, ma valeva anche per le donne?


Si, anche per i bambini. Ma mica si parla di pregiati vini. Non so però se all'uomo, impegnato in lavori più duri, spettasse una dose maggiore.
La fame era tanta, neppure ce lo immaginiamo ora.


----------



## Irrisoluto (9 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> ....
> Ma non ti buttare giù: è importante anche il “savoir faire “. Et toi tu sais faire? Vrai ?


ah ah ah ma mica ho detto di essere microdotato 
riguardo al saperci fare non ne ho idea sinceramente...esistono criteri di valutazione?
se devo affidarmi alle reazioni delle partner, constato che si sono sempre espresse positivamente durante la relazione.
solo una delle mie ex ebbe parole poco gentili sulle mia capacità amatorie, ma l'avevo appena lasciata e mi piace pensare che fossero accuse dettate dalla rabbia


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Io ne ho 45 lei 32. Ci siamo conosciuti in una cena organizzata da amici che abbiamo in comune.


Quindi lei aveva 25 anni e tu 38.
Una bella differenza.
Pensi che siano stati solo l’attrazione e l’amore a unirvi o anche una forma di legame dipendente dalla differenza di età. Se così fosse non sarebbe sorprendente un suo tentativo di “emancipazione“.


----------



## Lara3 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> ah ah ah ma mica ho detto di essere microdotato
> riguardo al saperci fare non ne ho idea sinceramente...esistono criteri di valutazione?
> se devo affidarmi alle reazioni delle partner, constato che si sono sempre espresse positivamente durante la relazione.
> solo una delle mie ex ebbe parole poco gentili sulle mia capacità amatorie, ma l'avevo appena lasciata e mi piace pensare che fossero accuse dettate dalla rabbia


Niente criteri di valutazione .
Dipende ovviamente anche da gusti ed affinità. Quello che piace a me non è detto che piaccia ad un’altra.
Te ne rendi conto se piaci dal numero di volte che la tua lei ti cerca. O che ti induce a cercarla.


----------



## Irrisoluto (9 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Niente criteri di valutazione .
> Dipende ovviamente anche da gusti ed affinità. Quello che piace a me non è detto che piaccia ad un’altra.
> Te ne rendi conto se piaci dal numero di volte che la tua lei ti cerca. O che ti induce a cercarla.


allora per me è difficile rendermene conto, perché io cerco praticamente ininterrottamente 
un'ex mi fece notare che non do la possibilità di cercarmi...e forse è vero.
devo trattenermi e provare a vedere che succede...


----------



## Lara3 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> allora per me è difficile rendermene conto, perché io cerco praticamente ininterrottamente
> un'ex mi fece notare che non do la possibilità di cercarmi...e forse è vero.
> devo trattenermi e provare a vedere che succede...


Cosa significa ininterrottamente ?
Ogni ora, ogni giorno, 2, 3 , 4, 5 volte al giorno? Ogni settimana, ogni mese ?


----------



## perplesso (9 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E poi ti ha mollato dicendo che “ sei colto”?
> Essendo lei ... cinese
> Vedi che troppa cultura fa male .


no era padovana


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Che le dimensioni contano zero. Circolava persino una versione scientifica della favola, che si appellava alla elasticità della vagina: dato che a riposo è chiusa, quale che sia la dimensione dell'oggetto lo sfregamento delle pareti è sostanzialmente lo stesso.
> Ma la favola più bella è quella che dice che l'orgasmo è un prodotto della mente. Ci sarebbero donne in grado di avere orgasmi multipli sconquassanti con la sola forza del desiderio. Comodo e deresponsabilizzante per l'uomo, ma poco credibile


Irrisoluto, la media maschile è 15 cm. Solo una minima percentuale di uomini però la supera.
I mariti hanno tutti 15 cm, gli amanti arrivano a 25.
I mariti sono tutti fedeli, gli amanti dotati si danno da fare con tutte le donne.
Chi si contenta in tutto sto casino gode lo stesso.
In fin dei conti le dimensioni non contano... per l'uomo, quando gode e scopa comunque.
Sii egoista anche tu. Fregatene.
(spero si colga il tono vagamente ironico della premessa)


----------



## perplesso (9 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Quando mia figlia era piccola, guardando "I tre porcellini", mi sono accorta che in casa avevano un quadro raffigurante una salsiccia con la scritta papà. Ho mandato indietro perché pensavo di aver visto male.
> 
> (Ho sentito una vocina:"mamma hai fame?")


e tu che hai risposto


----------



## Marjanna (9 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi lei aveva 25 anni e tu 38.
> Una bella differenza.
> Pensi che siano stati solo l’attrazione e l’amore a unirvi o anche una forma di legame dipendente dalla differenza di età. Se così fosse non sarebbe sorprendente un suo tentativo di “emancipazione“.


Magari anche il fascino dello straniero...
Lei si è riorganizzata la vita dopo il suo trasferimento, probabilmente scoprendo cose che le piace fare e che ora non vuole mollare (anche se ad alcuni di noi ubriacarsi per locali non suona proprio yeahhh). Piuttosto che chiederle di rinunciare sarebbe da farle altre proposte di uscita cercando di coinvolgerla, se proverà entusiamo mollerà le abitudini acquisite. Deve avvenire spontaneamente, senza che senta di doversi privare di qualcosa che evidentemente trova divertente o figo.


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Si, anche per i bambini. Ma mica si parla di pregiati vini. Non so però se all'uomo, impegnato in lavori più duri, spettasse una dose maggiore.
> La fame era tanta, neppure ce lo immaginiamo ora.


Ai tempi degli antichi Romani la donna che beveva era punita severamente. Culturalmente la donna dedita all'alcol veniva associata a una poco di buono.
Questa mentalità è rimasta nella società, anche quando le norme si sono fatte più lasche.
Non ho riscontri in età più recenti, però le donne frequentatrici dei locali dove si mesceva alcol non erano certo le bravi e stimate mogli.
Fino a non tanti decenni fa, come mi raccontavano, entrare in un bar per una donna non era visto di buon occhio.
Era l'ambiente maschile per eccellenza.
Credo sia cambiato tutto nel dopoguerra, con tutte le altre abitudini.
Il vino era considerato comunque un alimento: mia nonna, ricordo, mangiava riso e vino, una specie di minestra.
Beveva sempre l'acqua con un dito di rosso.
Io stesso rimasi stupito quando a 16 anni mi trovai a Dublino. Scene così erano inusuali a Milano.
Solo qualche anno dopo la situazione cambiò anche da noi.
Ora un'amica di mia figlia è stata vicina al coma etilico nelle vacanze di Natale. E' finita in ospedale.
Bevono allo stesso modo maschi e femmine.


----------



## Marjanna (9 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ai tempi degli antichi Romani la donna che beveva era punita severamente. Culturalmente la donna dedita all'alcol veniva associata a una poco di buono.
> Questa mentalità è rimasta nella società, anche quando le norme si sono fatte più lasche.
> Non ho riscontri in età più recenti, però le donne frequentatrici dei locali dove si mesceva alcol non erano certo le bravi e stimate mogli.
> Fino a non tanti decenni fa, come mi raccontavano, entrare in un bar per una donna non era visto di buon occhio.
> ...


Mi riferivo al vino considerato un alimento (ma non solo in termini di uso in cucina, proprio come credenza avesse proprietà nutrizionali di cui invece è privo), e facevo riferimento al 900. 
Locali non è che ce ne fossero così tanti (quando si parla di Italia non riesco a considerare le solite città, ma penso più alla moltitudine di paesi e paeselli) e come dici la frequentazione era più maschile. L'abitudine di tua nonna era anche della mia, tramandata anche a sua figlia. Ma il fondamento di questi usi, tipo dito di rosso nel bicchiere, è legato alla miseria, al dar quel poco di sapor in più ad un bicchiere d'acqua.

Io non riuscirei mai a bere come un'uomo, anche volendo. Sarebbe una sfida persa in partenza. Mi stupisce quando sento di donne che riescono a bere come uomini, non so proprio dove la mettano.


----------



## Vera (9 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> e tu che hai risposto


Sì


----------



## Irrisoluto (9 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Cosa significa ininterrottamente ?
> Ogni ora, ogni giorno, 2, 3 , 4, 5 volte al giorno? Ogni settimana, ogni mese ?


vedendoci solo la sera, una volta al giorno.
la domenica comincio dalla mattina


----------



## Lara3 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> vedendoci solo la sera, una volta al giorno.
> la domenica comincio dalla mattina


Vabbè... chi ben comincia ...
Cominci alla mattina, e ... quando rilanci ?


----------



## Irrisoluto (9 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Irrisoluto, la media maschile è 15 cm. Solo una minima percentuale di uomini però la supera.
> I mariti hanno tutti 15 cm, gli amanti arrivano a 25.
> I mariti sono tutti fedeli, gli amanti dotati si danno da fare con tutte le donne.
> Chi si contenta in tutto sto casino gode lo stesso.
> ...


anche se non l'avevo mai formulata così, di fatto invecchiando applico sempre di più questa prospettiva.
alla fine, dovrebbero essere loro a esprimere malcontento, non io a fare congetture.


----------



## Irrisoluto (9 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Vabbè... chi ben comincia ...
> Cominci alla mattina, e ... quando rilanci ?


se rimaniamo a casa si procede fino a sera con qualche pausa (non avendo più vent'anni preferisco trattenermi, fare una pausa e riprendere...altrimenti mi ci vuole un bel po' per riprendermi degnamente )
comunque il punto è che non le lascio il tempo per cercarmi.
anche se avviene tutto in modo molto naturale, non ho l'impressione di farle pressione


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Gennaio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Bravo.... noto con piacere che hai colto il punto


Non serve un genio per cogliere il punto. Da come hai impostato il discorso gli spazi di interpretazione sono davvero pochi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Che le dimensioni contano zero. Circolava persino una versione scientifica della favola, che si appellava alla elasticità della vagina: dato che a riposo è chiusa, quale che sia la dimensione dell'oggetto lo sfregamento delle pareti è sostanzialmente lo stesso.
> Ma la favola più bella è quella che dice che l'orgasmo è un prodotto della mente. Ci sarebbero donne in grado di avere orgasmi multipli sconquassanti con la sola forza del desiderio. Comodo e deresponsabilizzante per l'uomo, ma poco credibile


concordo


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Pollicino


ahimè molto piccolo


----------



## stany (9 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Insomma ... tornare a casa ubriaca non è segno di emancipazione. Se lui come marito vede in questo un segno di emancipazione... boh, boh.
> Studiare una lingua straniera, fare un master, dei corsi ... questa è emancipazione.


Certo , è una emancipazione distorta ; ma in un contesto dove fino a qualche decennio prima non potevano alzare gli occhi, o con il regime di Mao tse tung dovevano comportarsi da perfette soldatone, lavoratrici e quindi donne di famiglia anche all'antica, uscire assieme tra donne e anche ubriacarsi evidentemente è una sorta di uscita, di liberazione da quelle imposizione e da quel periodo storico.    Poi moltissime donne cinesi sono anche imprenditrici e non è detto che non escano ubriacarsi!  la più ricca donna della Cina mi pare che lo sia diventata
attraverso il riciclaggio della carta. Noi invece abbiamo le teenagers che si sballano il venerdì sera o il sabato e vanno in coma etilico....


----------



## stany (9 Gennaio 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Tradotto vuol dire che non esiste una regola unica


Ma noi stavamo parlando della statistica...poi magari quello che ce l'ha più lungo di tutta la cina ce l'ha più lungo di John Holmes che ne sappiamo?


----------



## stany (9 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Credevi ancora nelle favole ?
> Magari anche a Babbo Natale ?
> Mio marito c’entra nel senso che lui con il suo tradimento mi ha praticamente spinto nelle braccia dell’amante... e una volta lì non ho potuto fare altro che fare paragoni.
> A svantaggio di mio marito .
> Ma non ti buttare giù: è importante anche il “savoir faire “. Et toi tu sais faire? Vrai ?


A h.....  Per quello tuo marito va con le cinesi; sono abituae con cazzetti piccoli.


----------



## stany (9 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Si, anche per i bambini. Ma mica si parla di pregiati vini. Non so però se all'uomo, impegnato in lavori più duri, spettasse una dose maggiore.
> La fame era tanta, neppure ce lo immaginiamo ora.


Dovrebbero programmare nei cineforum Novecento di Bernardo Bertolucci..... Ti fa capire veramente la fame che tu hai citato, le ore di lavoro per poter mangiare un uovo.


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Certo , è una emancipazione distorta ; ma in un contesto dove fino a qualche decennio prima non potevano alzare gli occhi, o con il regime di Mao tse tung dovevano comportarsi da perfette soldatone, lavoratrici e quindi donne di famiglia anche all'antica, uscire assieme tra donne e anche ubriacarsi evidentemente è una sorta di uscita, di liberazione da quelle imposizione e da quel periodo storico.    Poi moltissime donne cinesi sono anche imprenditrici e non è detto che non escano ubriacarsi!  la più ricca donna della Cina mi pare che lo sia diventata
> attraverso il riciclaggio della carta. Noi invece abbiamo le teenagers che si sballano il venerdì sera o il sabato e vanno in coma etilico....


Come in tutte le economie in crescita ci sono opportunità per molti. 
Anche la fidanzata di mio padre era imprenditrice, molto ambiziosa e, qualità che ho notato in molte donne straniere, parecchio interessata a fare soldi.


----------



## stany (9 Gennaio 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> anche se non l'avevo mai formulata così, di fatto invecchiando applico sempre di più questa prospettiva.
> alla fine, dovrebbero essere loro a esprimere malcontento, non io a fare congetture.


Ti devi preoccupare quando compra la prolunga su Amazon; quando ti propone lo strapon


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Dovrebbero programmare nei cineforum Novecento di Bernardo Bertolucci..... Ti fa capire veramente la fame che tu hai citato, le ore di lavoro per poter mangiare un uovo.


Più che Novecento, che indulge un po' troppo nella retorica, l'Albero degli zoccoli, una vera testimonianza sulla realtà contadina lombarda.
Li ho entrambi.
Però stiamo parlando di realtà contadina.
La vita in città era più variegata.
Comunque c'era gente che stava bene anche allora. 
Gli avi di mia moglie, per esempio. 
Mai sofferto la fame. 
Ma anche un mio bisnonno. 
Uno dei pochi proprietari di autoveicoli negli anni 30.


----------



## stany (9 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Più che Novecento, che indulge un po' troppo nella retorica, l'Albero degli zoccoli, una vera testimonianza sulla realtà contadina lombarda.
> Li ho entrambi.
> Però stiamo parlando di realtà contadina.
> La vita in città era più variegata.
> ...


Certo certo, si parlava della società rurale contadina quella che beveva il vino nella zucca essiccata, quella che mangiava la polenta dura con dentro il pezzo di formaggio a sorpresa, quella che allungava la minestra,  quella che insomma è  prevalsa nei due secoli antecedenti a questo.
L'albero degli zoccoli è bellissimo.


----------



## Lara3 (9 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> A h.....  Per quello tuo marito va con le cinesi; sono abituae con cazzetti piccoli.


Sai che non ci avevo pensato ?


----------



## oriente70 (9 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ma noi stavamo parlando della statistica...poi magari quello che ce l'ha più lungo di tutta la cina ce l'ha più lungo di John Holmes che ne sappiamo?


Nulla. I cinesi sono tanti e le probabilità sono molte sempre facendo una statistica .


----------



## Marjanna (9 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Dovrebbero programmare nei cineforum Novecento di Bernardo Bertolucci..... Ti fa capire veramente la fame che tu hai citato, le ore di lavoro per poter mangiare un uovo.


Dubito altamente che qualcuno possa capire la fame guardando un film o leggendo un libro. Della fame te ne fai una vaga idea, forse, se cammini ore e ore in montagna, e non hai niente. E torni a casa e continui a non avere niente. E ancora non so se capisci quel tipo di fame, quello da carenza nutrizionale, di riempirti (per modo di dire) magari di carboidrati ma non avere proteine, per non parlare delle vitamine. Il nostro corpo come reagisca ad eventi simili, prolungati nel tempo, non credo si possa capire.


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ti devi preoccupare quando compra la prolunga su Amazon; quando ti propone lo strapon


fai terrorismo?


----------



## stany (9 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Dubito altamente che qualcuno possa capire la fame guardando un film o leggendo un libro. Della fame te ne fai una vaga idea, forse, se cammini ore e ore in montagna, e non hai niente. E torni a casa e continui a non avere niente. E ancora non so se capisci quel tipo di fame, quello da carenza nutrizionale, di riempirti (per modo di dire) magari di carboidrati ma non avere proteine, per non parlare delle vitamine. Il nostro corpo come reagisca ad eventi simili, prolungati nel tempo, non credo si possa capire.


Io penso che si possa capire perché quella è un'opera che ha spiegato molto bene il contesto, i rapporti di forza tra le varie categorie sociali, il lavoro a mezzadria quasi come era concepito nel sistema feudale .
Del resto attraverso i libri di storia si può capire anche se non comprendere ,nel senso di immedesimazione empatica con gli avvenimenti ; come si può capire il dolore di chi perde un figlio ma non provare le stesse sensazioni.
Il fatto è che pochi documenti pochi film nessuna  testimonianza oramai di prima mano di quei tempi , possono almeno illustrare una cronaca dei fatti , una descrizione che lasci anche solo immaginare,  ma che comunque dia gli elementi per poterlo fare. Un tredicenne di oggi ma anche un venticinquenne probabilmente non immaginano  nemmeno  in modo da visualizzare quali fossero le condizioni se non per mezzo di immagini, o scritti che attingano al vissuto (se per esempio non si ha partecipato a nudi e crudi) .
Per esempio io posso descrivere una falce da fieno ,ma se non l'hai mai vista è difficile che tu possa visualizzarla; mentre se tu l'hai incontrata in passato anche leggendone una  descrizione ti viene alla mente. Per questo la cinematografia è uno strumento potente di divulgazione e anche di formazione se vogliamo.


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Io penso che si possa capire perché quella è un'opera che ha spiegato molto bene il contesto, i rapporti di forza tra le varie categorie sociali, il lavoro a mezzadria quasi come era concepito nel sistema feudale .
> Del resto attraverso i libri di storia si può capire anche se non comprendere ,nel senso di immedesimazione empatica con gli avvenimenti ; come si può capire il dolore di chi perde un figlio ma non provare le stesse sensazioni.
> Il fatto è che pochi documenti pochi film nessuna  testimonianza oramai di prima mano di quei tempi , possono almeno illustrare una cronaca dei fatti , una descrizione che lasci anche solo immaginare,  ma che comunque dia gli elementi per poterlo fare. Un tredicenne di oggi ma anche un venticinquenne probabilmente non immaginano  nemmeno  in modo da visualizzare quali fossero le condizioni se non per mezzo di immagini, o scritti che attingano al vissuto (se per esempio non si ha partecipato a nudi e crudi) .
> Per esempio io posso descrivere una falce da fieno ,ma se non l'hai mai vista è difficile che tu possa visualizzarla; mentre se tu l'hai incontrata in passato anche leggendone una  descrizione ti viene alla mente. Per questo la cinematografia è uno strumento potente di divulgazione e anche di formazione se vogliamo.


Io sono un appassionato dei piccoli musei etnogtafici.
Prova a cercarne uno nella tua zona.
Sono molto interessanti, in genere.


----------



## Marjanna (9 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Io penso che si possa capire perché quella è un'opera che ha spiegato molto bene il contesto, i rapporti di forza tra le varie categorie sociali, il lavoro a mezzadria quasi come era concepito nel sistema feudale .
> Del resto attraverso i libri di storia si può capire anche se non comprendere ,nel senso di immedesimazione empatica con gli avvenimenti ; come si può capire il dolore di chi perde un figlio ma non provare le stesse sensazioni.
> Il fatto è che pochi documenti pochi film nessuna  testimonianza oramai di prima mano di quei tempi , possono almeno illustrare una cronaca dei fatti , una descrizione che lasci anche solo immaginare,  ma che comunque dia gli elementi per poterlo fare. Un tredicenne di oggi ma anche un venticinquenne probabilmente non immaginano  nemmeno  in modo da visualizzare quali fossero le condizioni se non per mezzo di immagini, o scritti che attingano al vissuto (se per esempio non si ha partecipato a nudi e crudi) .
> Per esempio io posso descrivere una falce da fieno ,ma se non l'hai mai vista è difficile che tu possa visualizzarla; mentre se tu l'hai incontrata in passato anche leggendone una  descrizione ti viene alla mente. Per questo la cinematografia è uno strumento potente di divulgazione e anche di formazione se vogliamo.


Si ma è più un "sapere" che un sentire. Poco tempo fa ho sentito una trentenne (quindi neppure una giovanissima) domandarsi come potessero fare una volta a lavare i panni nei fossi o nei fiumi visto che sono luridi. Oggi lei li vede così e non sapendo non è riuscita ad immaginare un passato dove l'acqua di un fiume fosse limpida. Una nota che puoi amplificare nel tempo e ad altre cose.
A pensarci da lontano vien da dirsi: ma come axxo si fa a fottersi un bene primario come l'acqua?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Si ma è più un "sapere" che un sentire. Poco tempo fa ho sentito una trentenne (quindi neppure una giovanissima) domandarsi come potessero fare una volta a lavare i panni nei fossi o nei fiumi visto che sono luridi. Oggi lei li vede così e non sapendo non è riuscita ad immaginare un passato dove l'acqua di un fiume fosse limpida. Una nota che puoi amplificare nel tempo e ad altre cose.
> A pensarci da lontano vien da dirsi: ma come axxo si fa a fottersi un bene primario come l'acqua?


Rivedevo ieri la trasposizione de L’amica geniale. Bellissimo. Bellissima anche una realizzazione dell’ambiente quasi teatrale che rende l’idea di ricordo e per questo deformato e parziale.
Ma vedere per strada tre o quattro bambini e classi di 25 è totalmente anacronistico anche con l’illustrazione di famiglie numerose. 
Ma un giovane potrebbe mai percepire questa cosa?


----------



## stany (9 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Si ma è più un "sapere" che un sentire. Poco tempo fa ho sentito una trentenne (quindi neppure una giovanissima) domandarsi come potessero fare una volta a lavare i panni nei fossi o nei fiumi visto che sono luridi. Oggi lei li vede così e non sapendo non è riuscita ad immaginare un passato dove l'acqua di un fiume fosse limpida. Una nota che puoi amplificare nel tempo e ad altre cose.
> A pensarci da lontano vien da dirsi: ma come axxo si fa a fottersi un bene primario come l'acqua?


Io sono per il vedere; come si dice una fotografia vale più di 3000 parole.


----------



## stany (9 Gennaio 2020)

Insomma, per avere novità dal nostro amico dovremo aspettare il 26 gennaio; staremo tutti in trepida attesa anche per i risultati elettorali....


----------



## Marjanna (9 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Io sono per il vedere; come si dice una fotografia vale più di 3000 parole.


Si vero. Però non ti può arrivare la cultura della non cultura da una foto, devi passarci in mezzo. La trentenne che si è stupita dell'acqua limpida senza saperlo ne aveva qualche traccia addosso in un certo senso.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Si vero. Però non ti può arrivare la cultura della non cultura da una foto, devi passarci in mezzo. La trentenne che si è stupita dell'acqua limpida senza saperlo ne aveva qualche traccia addosso in un certo senso.


La trasmissione generazionale si è interrotta.
Quelle che lavavano nel lavatoio e nel fiume erano sempre le nonne degli altri


----------



## Marjanna (9 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La trasmissione generazionale si è interrotta.
> Quelle che lavavano nel lavatoio e nel fiume erano sempre le nonne degli altri


Che vuoi dire? Mia nonna lavava nel fiume, ma quando ero piccola pareva ci fosse un "mondo nuovo" e non ricordo di un suo racconto diretto, ricordo una credenza dove teneva caramelle  
Almeno il "mondo nuovo" è la motivazione che mi sono data alla mancanza di racconti. Ma sicuramente c'è chi ne ha ricevuti.
Tu cosa diresti ai tuoi nipoti in relazione al periodo storico che hai vissuto, sentiresti di dovergli passare delle informazioni?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Che vuoi dire? Mia nonna lavava nel fiume, ma quando ero piccola pareva ci fosse un "mondo nuovo" e non ricordo di un suo racconto diretto, ricordo una credenza dove teneva caramelle
> Almeno il "mondo nuovo" è la motivazione che mi sono data alla mancanza di racconti. Ma sicuramente c'è chi ne ha ricevuti.
> Tu cosa diresti ai tuoi nipoti in relazione al periodo storico che hai vissuto, sentiresti di dovergli passare delle informazioni?


È quello che dicevo. Si è interrotta la trasmissione dei ricordi. Forse quando il cambiamento è stato repentino e decisivo, vi è stata una reticenza a raccontare.
Io?

Il problema è farmi stare zitta. Non faccio che raccontare a tutti.


----------



## stany (9 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Si vero. Però non ti può arrivare la cultura della non cultura da una foto, devi passarci in mezzo. La trentenne che si è stupita dell'acqua limpida senza saperlo ne aveva qualche traccia addosso in un certo senso.


sì vabbè ma qui ci sono ragazzini di 12 anni che quando vedono un telefono bigrigio degli anni 80 ,con la rotella ,chiedono cos'è e come si usa...


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> sì vabbè ma qui ci sono ragazzini di 12 anni che quando vedono un telefono bigrigio degli anni 80 ,con la rotella ,chiedono cos'è e come si usa...


Ma sono passati quarant’anni!
Nel ‘75 erano passati quarant’anni dal ‘35 e i filmati si vedevano a scatti con le persone che camminavano come marionette perché non avevano trovato ancora un sistema per armonizzare i fotogrammi.


----------



## Marjanna (9 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> sì vabbè ma qui ci sono ragazzini di 12 anni che quando vedono un telefono bigrigio degli anni 80 ,con la rotella ,chiedono cos'è e come si usa...


se non l'han mai visto cosa vuoi che ti dicano


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Si ma è più un "sapere" che un sentire. Poco tempo fa ho sentito una trentenne (quindi neppure una giovanissima) domandarsi come potessero fare una volta a lavare i panni nei fossi o nei fiumi visto che sono luridi. Oggi lei li vede così e non sapendo non è riuscita ad immaginare un passato dove l'acqua di un fiume fosse limpida. Una nota che puoi amplificare nel tempo e ad altre cose.
> A pensarci da lontano vien da dirsi: ma come axxo si fa a fottersi un bene primario come l'acqua?


Ma che fiumi vede?
Io vado sul Ticino e l'acqua è ancora limpida.
Mia figlia e tanti altri ci hanno fatto il bagno e continuano a farlo.
Ci sono pesci, farfalle, libellule in quantità, boschi.
Anche nel Trebbia faccio il bagno.
Il Po è sempre stato marrone, ha un fondo limaccioso.
Molti fossetti in provincia sono puliti e mio padre pesca ancora le alborelle dietro casa.
Certo, c'è meno pesce. Sono stati immessi siluri, cormorani, è stato alterato l'equilibrio faunistico., Se guardiamo il Redefossi o il Lambro sono fogne da almeno 60 anni, e nel Redefossi ci lavavano fino agli anni 50, ma se si esce un po' dalle città senza infilarsi nei posti dove van tutti trovi ancora una dimensione naturale anche in Lombardia. 
Figuriamoci nelle altre regioni. 
Il problema dell'acqua riguarda le falde. 
Quelle accessibili coi pozzi non sono potabili. 
Si pesca a decine di metri di profondità. 
Da noi 150, se non ricordo male. 
Quando ero ragazzo, mica millenni fa, prendevo l'acqua dal lavatoio dietro casa, quando ero in montagna. 
Ci lavavano ancora. 
Il problema è che tante persone non sanno neppure cos'è la campagna, sono nate cittadine e non ci vanno mai.
Noi abbiamo venduto cascina e una parte dei terreni dieci anni fa. 
Periodicamente andavamo a raccogliere frutta e ortaggi. 
Io mia figlia l'ho fatta crescere tra mucche, pecore, animali da cortile, facendole fare il bagno nel Po e camminare nel fango. 
Anche se ora è un adolescente fighetta spero si ricordi di questo un giorno. Io è da quando sono bambino che trascorro il weekend sui fiumi.


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> se non l'han mai visto cosa vuoi che ti dicano


Ognuno vive il suo tempo.
A me però con gli anni la passione di vedere come si viveva un tempo è venuta.
Avrei oggetti da farci un museo...


----------



## stany (10 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sono passati quarant’anni!
> Nel ‘75 erano passati quarant’anni dal ‘35 e i filmati si vedevano a scatti con le persone che camminavano come marionette perché non avevano trovato ancora un sistema per armonizzare i fotogrammi.


Infatti era per dire che se l'avessi descritto ad un ragazzino forse non sarebbe riuscito ad immaginarlo; con una foto o un video esplicativo invece sì.
Per quanto riguarda i filmati invece ho visto sene  della Prima Guerra mondiale a velocità regolare, senza scatti e con una buona definizione, ed invece filmati degli anni 60 in bianco e nero veramente orribili ,con una definizione bassissima, sono molti di quel periodo; probabilmente dipende dallo standard in registrazione ma soprattutto credo dalla qualità tecnica delle apparecchiature di ripresa. Erano proverbiali delle lenti Zeiss delle macchine fotografiche degli anni 40.
Rimanendo in argomento trovo alquanto bizzarro che in nessun film ambientato nel futuro, anche degli anni sessanta del Novecento, fosse stato immaginato l'uso del cellulare ,di un telefono portatile....questo ci insegna come la tecnologia possa svilupparsi inaspettatamente ed improvvisamente facendo diventare obsoleto tutto ciò che è considerato moderno fino a quel momento.


----------



## stany (10 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> se non l'han mai visto cosa vuoi che ti dicano


Era per dire, ritornando al film Novecento, che se si racconta ,si fa vedere, probabilmente serve alle nuove generazioni per capire da dove arrivano ; poi naturalmente non farei il cineforum per parlare dell'evoluzione dei mezzi di comunicazione, anche se sarebbe importante. Ma quello che fa capire l'evoluzione sociale nella società moderna,visto che questa parte latita e non viene assolutamente insegnata nelle scuole a tutti i livelli, lo farei si!  E così  potrebbero capire la funzione della lavandaia che citavi  o dello spazzacamino; tenendo conto che si troverebbe probabilmente poco interesse da parte degli studenti. 
Capisco  poi che far vedere la fame non è come provarla...


----------



## Brunetta (10 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Infatti era per dire che se l'avessi descritto ad un ragazzino forse non sarebbe riuscito ad immaginarlo; con una foto o un video esplicativo invece sì.
> Per quanto riguarda i filmati invece ho visto sene  della Prima Guerra mondiale a velocità regolare, senza scatti e con una buona definizione, ed invece filmati degli anni 60 in bianco e nero veramente orribili ,con una definizione bassissima, sono molti di quel periodo; probabilmente dipende dallo standard in registrazione ma soprattutto credo dalla qualità tecnica delle apparecchiature di ripresa. Erano proverbiali delle lenti Zeiss delle macchine fotografiche degli anni 40.
> Rimanendo in argomento trovo alquanto bizzarro che in nessun film ambientato nel futuro, anche degli anni sessanta del Novecento, fosse stato immaginato l'uso del cellulare ,di un telefono portatile....questo ci insegna come la tecnologia possa svilupparsi inaspettatamente ed improvvisamente facendo diventare obsoleto tutto ciò che è considerato moderno fino a quel momento.


Adesso si vedono a velocità normale e sono filmati su pellicola. Sono invece degradate le riprese televisive su nastro con il sistema ampex. 
Chissà cosa succederà della immensa mole di fotografie che abbiamo in formato digitale.


----------



## Lanyanjing (10 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi lei aveva 25 anni e tu 38.
> Una bella differenza.
> Pensi che siano stati solo l’attrazione e l’amore a unirvi o anche una forma di legame dipendente dalla differenza di età. Se così fosse non sarebbe sorprendente un suo tentativo di “emancipazione“.


Sicuramente c'è stata un'attrazione di base....(a distanza di quasi otto anni oltre ad amarla sono attratto.... la desidero come all'inizio della nostra relazione). Non escludo anche una componente legata all'età perchè per le donne cinesi, l'uomo maturo rappresenta una sicurezza economica e di stabilità famigliare. Quello che comunque non ho detto, all'epoca eravamo entrambi due neo divorziati.... forse anche questo ha influito.


----------



## Lanyanjing (10 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Insomma, per avere novità dal nostro amico dovremo aspettare il 26 gennaio; staremo tutti in trepida attesa anche per i risultati elettorali....


Se riesco anche prima.... vediamo con i miei impegni lavorativi


----------



## Marjanna (10 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma che fiumi vede?
> Io vado sul Ticino e l'acqua è ancora limpida.
> Mia figlia e tanti altri ci hanno fatto il bagno e continuano a farlo.
> Ci sono pesci, farfalle, libellule in quantità, boschi.
> ...


Non mi riferivo tanto a trasparenza ma a contaminazione di varie sostanze. 
Un animale simbolo, noto, è la lontra. Ma non volevo far campagna, che poi diventa un problema politico.


----------



## Saralol (10 Gennaio 2020)

ti do la mia opinione da donna. In primis non capisco tutti questi problemi. Le cinesi a parte le vecchie d le ciccione, sono tutte quasi uguali. Non è che una spicchi di bellezza sull'altra o dalla descrizione di tua moglie pare una molto intelligente. Quindi quello avvantaggiato anche se non te ne rendi conto sei tu. È difficile che lei possa sedurre forse si ma farsi amare e sposare da un altro occidentale quasi impossibile. Ragione per cui non ti lascia e non ti lascerà mai. E qui veniamo al secondo punto che, amico caro, hai in comune con molti uomini che si sposano con le straniere di estrazione povera o comunque meno evolute a livello di diritti femminili rispetto all'occidente. Dovete sempre e dico sempre mettere in conto che il vostro amore non è mai puro, fin dall'inizio al 100%. Primo: per rapportarsi con te deve adattarsi per capirti, conoscere la tua cultura e quindi c'è un filtro già nella conoscenza ed esperienze comuni che sono quelle che poi cementano.la coppia e creano complicità. 
Quando la situazione non è paritaria arrivano i guai. E questo anche nelle coppie dove due sono della,stessa nazione. Se tu sgobbi tutto il giorno e lei sta a casa con il figlio e si lascia mantenere c'è molto squilibrio. Infatti in molte coppie in cui c'è violenza l'uomo lavora e la donna è mantenuta e non può scappare. Oppure la violenza è contro l'uomo dove viene trattato come un babbeo che caccia i soldi e lei, russa/cubana/rumena...cinese(meno perché appunto le cinesi hanno meno appeal sull'uomo occidentale a livello estetico, non perché siano brutte ma perché essendo molto simili tra loro facilmente rimpiazzabili) se ne approfitta facendo capricci o tradendolo o mollandolo per uno più ricco o tornando al loro paese portandosi i figli. Quando c'è stato o c'è vero amore questo non accade. 
Quindi in primis l'errore lo hai fatto mettendoti con una cinese senza capire che la sua dolcezza e amore iniziali non erano del tutto sinceri ma probabilmente c'era un cakcolo.anche di convenienza.
Adesso , poi tra l altro mi fanno ridere tutti, donne e uomini, che dicono ho due bellissimi bambini, un meraviglioso bambino. Ma,smettetela. Avete dei bambini qualsiasin ec è un.modo abbastanza patetico di abbellirvi da soli la,realtà per dire che avete fatto qualcosa di "eccezionale" nella vita.  Quando invece è la norma e di solito lo si dice a compensazione di altri aspetti poco soddisfacenti. Per te poi sarà bellissimo perché gli vuoi bene ma sono frasi stucchevoli usate da tutti abbastanza deprimenti. Per quanto riguarda il tradimento di tua moglie posso dirti che non è importante. Il punto è che non ti senti amato o forse stai solo aprendo gli occhi su cose che non volevi vedere dall'inizio,forse lei così egoista lo è sempre stata ma non le hai mai dato modo di dimostrartelo fino al momento in cui avevi bisogno del suo appoggio. Non puoi cambiarla. Dal mio punto di vista le sei scaduto, sei il suo zerbino e si comporta,di conseguenza
.


----------



## stany (10 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adesso si vedono a velocità normale e sono filmati su pellicola. Sono invece degradate le riprese televisive su nastro con il sistema ampex.
> Chissà cosa succederà della immensa mole di fotografie che abbiamo in formato digitale.


Sono garantite per 100 anni su supporto magnetico digitale,quindi è opportuno ricaricare le su un altro supporto (ci penserò fra 50 anni almeno ).
Ho delle foto dei miei tris nonni che hanno più di 130 anni!


----------



## stany (10 Gennaio 2020)

Saralol ha detto:


> ti do la mia opinione da donna. In primis non capisco tutti questi problemi. Le cinesi a parte le vecchie d le ciccione, sono tutte quasi uguali. Non è che una spicchi di bellezza sull'altra o dalla descrizione di tua moglie pare una molto intelligente. Quindi quello avvantaggiato anche se non te ne rendi conto sei tu. È difficile che lei possa sedurre forse si ma farsi amare e sposare da un altro occidentale quasi impossibile. Ragione per cui non ti lascia e non ti lascerà mai. E qui veniamo al secondo punto che, amico caro, hai in comune con molti uomini che si sposano con le straniere di estrazione povera o comunque meno evolute a livello di diritti femminili rispetto all'occidente. Dovete sempre e dico sempre mettere in conto che il vostro amore non è mai puro, fin dall'inizio al 100%. Primo: per rapportarsi con te deve adattarsi per capirti, conoscere la tua cultura e quindi c'è un filtro già nella conoscenza ed esperienze comuni che sono quelle che poi cementano.la coppia e creano complicità.
> Quando la situazione non è paritaria arrivano i guai. E questo anche nelle coppie dove due sono della,stessa nazione. Se tu sgobbi tutto il giorno e lei sta a casa con il figlio e si lascia mantenere c'è molto squilibrio. Infatti in molte coppie in cui c'è violenza l'uomo lavora e la donna è mantenuta e non può scappare. Oppure la violenza è contro l'uomo dove viene trattato come un babbeo che caccia i soldi e lei, russa/cubana/rumena...cinese(meno perché appunto le cinesi hanno meno appeal sull'uomo occidentale a livello estetico, non perché siano brutte ma perché essendo molto simili tra loro facilmente rimpiazzabili) se ne approfitta facendo capricci o tradendolo o mollandolo per uno più ricco o tornando al loro paese portandosi i figli. Quando c'è stato o c'è vero amore questo non accade.
> Quindi in primis l'errore lo hai fatto mettendoti con una cinese senza capire che la sua dolcezza e amore iniziali non erano del tutto sinceri ma probabilmente c'era un cakcolo.anche di convenienza.
> Adesso , poi tra l altro mi fanno ridere tutti, donne e uomini, che dicono ho due bellissimi bambini, un meraviglioso bambino. Ma,smettetela. Avete dei bambini qualsiasin ec è un.modo abbastanza patetico di abbellirvi da soli la,realtà per dire che avete fatto qualcosa di "eccezionale" nella vita.  Quando invece è la norma e di solito lo si dice a compensazione di altri aspetti poco soddisfacenti. Per te poi sarà bellissimo perché gli vuoi bene ma sono frasi stucchevoli usate da tutti abbastanza deprimenti. Per quanto riguarda il tradimento di tua moglie posso dirti che non è importante. Il punto è che non ti senti amato o forse stai solo aprendo gli occhi su cose che non volevi vedere dall'inizio,forse lei così egoista lo è sempre stata ma non le hai mai dato modo di dimostrartelo fino al momento in cui avevi bisogno del suo appoggio. Non puoi cambiarla. Dal mio punto di vista le sei scaduto, sei il suo zerbino e si comporta,di conseguenza
> .


Un condensato di generalizzazioni e di luoghi comuni. Nemmeno conoscessi queste persone da 10 anni sarei in grado di stilare una diagnosi di questo genere.


----------



## Lostris (10 Gennaio 2020)

Saralol ha detto:


> ti do la mia opinione da donna. In primis non capisco tutti questi problemi. Le cinesi a parte le vecchie d le ciccione, sono tutte quasi uguali. Non è che una spicchi di bellezza sull'altra o dalla descrizione di tua moglie pare una molto intelligente. Quindi quello avvantaggiato anche se non te ne rendi conto sei tu. È difficile che lei possa sedurre forse si ma farsi amare e sposare da un altro occidentale quasi impossibile. Ragione per cui non ti lascia e non ti lascerà mai. E qui veniamo al secondo punto che, amico caro, hai in comune con molti uomini che si sposano con le straniere di estrazione povera o comunque meno evolute a livello di diritti femminili rispetto all'occidente. Dovete sempre e dico sempre mettere in conto che il vostro amore non è mai puro, fin dall'inizio al 100%. Primo: per rapportarsi con te deve adattarsi per capirti, conoscere la tua cultura e quindi c'è un filtro già nella conoscenza ed esperienze comuni che sono quelle che poi cementano.la coppia e creano complicità.
> Quando la situazione non è paritaria arrivano i guai. E questo anche nelle coppie dove due sono della,stessa nazione. Se tu sgobbi tutto il giorno e lei sta a casa con il figlio e si lascia mantenere c'è molto squilibrio. Infatti in molte coppie in cui c'è violenza l'uomo lavora e la donna è mantenuta e non può scappare. Oppure la violenza è contro l'uomo dove viene trattato come un babbeo che caccia i soldi e lei, russa/cubana/rumena...cinese(meno perché appunto le cinesi hanno meno appeal sull'uomo occidentale a livello estetico, non perché siano brutte ma perché essendo molto simili tra loro facilmente rimpiazzabili) se ne approfitta facendo capricci o tradendolo o mollandolo per uno più ricco o tornando al loro paese portandosi i figli. Quando c'è stato o c'è vero amore questo non accade.
> Quindi in primis l'errore lo hai fatto mettendoti con una cinese senza capire che la sua dolcezza e amore iniziali non erano del tutto sinceri ma probabilmente c'era un cakcolo.anche di convenienza.
> Adesso , poi tra l altro mi fanno ridere tutti, donne e uomini, che dicono ho due bellissimi bambini, un meraviglioso bambino. Ma,smettetela. Avete dei bambini qualsiasin ec è un.modo abbastanza patetico di abbellirvi da soli la,realtà per dire che avete fatto qualcosa di "eccezionale" nella vita.  Quando invece è la norma e di solito lo si dice a compensazione di altri aspetti poco soddisfacenti. Per te poi sarà bellissimo perché gli vuoi bene ma sono frasi stucchevoli usate da tutti abbastanza deprimenti. Per quanto riguarda il tradimento di tua moglie posso dirti che non è importante. Il punto è che non ti senti amato o forse stai solo aprendo gli occhi su cose che non volevi vedere dall'inizio,forse lei così egoista lo è sempre stata ma non le hai mai dato modo di dimostrartelo fino al momento in cui avevi bisogno del suo appoggio. Non puoi cambiarla. Dal mio punto di vista le sei scaduto, sei il suo zerbino e si comporta,di conseguenza
> .


Vabbeh dai non sei vera


----------



## Saralol (10 Gennaio 2020)

Quindi in primis l'errore lo hai fatto mettendoti con una cinese senza capire che la sua dolcezza e amore iniziali non erano del tutto sinceri ma probabilmente c'era un cakcolo.anche di convenienza.
Adesso , poi tra l altro mi fanno ridere tutti, donne e uomini, che dicono ho due bellissimi bambini, un meraviglioso bambino. Ma,smettetela. Avete dei bambini qualsiasin ec è un.modo abbastanza patetico di abbellirvi da soli la,realtà per dire che avete fatto qualcosa di "eccezionale" nella vita.  Quando invece è la norma e di solito lo si dice a compensazione di altri aspetti poco soddisfacenti. Per te poi sarà bellissimo perché gli vuoi bene ma sono frasi stucchevoli usate da tutti abbastanza deprimenti. Per quanto riguarda il tradimento di tua moglie posso dirti che non è importante. Il punto è che non ti senti amato o forse stai solo aprendo gli occhi su cose che non volevi vedere dall'inizio,forse lei così egoista lo è sempre stata ma non le hai mai dato modo di dimostrartelo fino al momento in cui avevi bisogno del suo appoggio. Non puoi cambiarla. Dal mio punto di vista le sei scaduto, sei il suo zerbino e si comporta,di conseguenza
.


stany ha detto:


> Un condensato di generalizzazioni e di luoghi comuni. Nemmeno conoscessi queste persone da 10 anni sarei in grado di stilare una diagnosi di questo genere.


Ma guarda chi se frega di cosa,dici tu. Se sei limitato e non sai estrapolare i.punti salienti di un racconto è un.limite tuo non altrui. Infatti io ho letto con attenzione le parole di un marito che parla del suo rapporto e comportamenti specifici della,sua donna. Sta donna è cinese edi sicuro il contesto come srmpre e le opportunità reciproche dei due protagonisti incidono sulle loro scelte e dinamiche. Lui si è sposato con.una cinese perche? Perché si trova in questa,situazione? Tutto casuale? Certo che no. Lei cinese eche sta a casa e che con un figlio.piccolo a casa esce a ubriacarsi con le amiche, chatta  di nascosto, tiene legato il marito a se con il sessochi è?'di sicuro non da l'idea di una fine intellettuale, di un avvocato in carriera o di una casalinga innamorata. Sembra una povera sfigata che tollera a mala pena il marito che non può lasciare perché la mantiene e lei a parte ilfiglio, non ha altri interessi che la legaghino a lui.


----------



## Saralol (10 Gennaio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Vabbeh dai non sei vera


E tu sei vera? Il tuo punto di vista è quello giusto?


----------



## perplesso (10 Gennaio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Sicuramente c'è stata un'attrazione di base....(a distanza di quasi otto anni oltre ad amarla sono attratto.... la desidero come all'inizio della nostra relazione). Non escludo anche una componente legata all'età perchè per le donne cinesi, l'uomo maturo rappresenta una sicurezza economica e di stabilità famigliare. Quello che comunque non ho detto, all'epoca eravamo entrambi due neo divorziati.... forse anche questo ha influito.


a 25 anni era già divorziata?


----------



## Lostris (10 Gennaio 2020)

Saralol ha detto:


> E tu sei vera? Il tuo punto di vista è quello giusto?


Eh niente, era una speranza.

Il mio punto di vista è, appunto, mio.
Non è una questione di correttezza.


----------



## Lanyanjing (10 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> a 25 anni era già divorziata?


Si.... sposata e divorziata nel giro di 4 anni. (una storia complessa che francamente non voglio approfondire più di tanto)


----------



## Lanyanjing (10 Gennaio 2020)

Saralol ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda il tradimento di tua moglie posso dirti che non è importante. Il punto è che non ti senti amato o forse stai solo aprendo gli occhi su cose che non volevi vedere dall'inizio,forse lei così egoista lo è sempre stata ma non le hai mai dato modo di dimostrartelo fino al momento in cui avevi bisogno del suo appoggio. Non puoi cambiarla. Dal mio punto di vista le sei scaduto, sei il suo zerbino e si comporta,di conseguenza
> .


Questa parte mi ha particolarmente colpito.... grazie per la tua opinione


----------



## danny (10 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Era per dire, ritornando al film Novecento, che se si racconta ,si fa vedere, probabilmente serve alle nuove generazioni per capire da dove arrivano ; poi naturalmente non farei il cineforum per parlare dell'evoluzione dei mezzi di comunicazione, anche se sarebbe importante. Ma quello che fa capire l'evoluzione sociale nella società moderna,visto che questa parte latita e non viene assolutamente insegnata nelle scuole a tutti i livelli, lo farei si!  E così  potrebbero capire la funzione della lavandaia che citavi  o dello spazzacamino; tenendo conto che si troverebbe probabilmente poco interesse da parte degli studenti.
> Capisco  poi che far vedere la fame non è come provarla...


L'argomento è interessante per me.
Esistono - e ho - molti testi sull'argomento.
Ho anche un bel librone sulla storia dell'igiene.
Ammetto però che l'interesse è limitato in generale.
Le nuove generazioni crescono a suon di Netflix e YouTube.
Io fatico con mia figlia a darle nozioni del passato: non ha mai visto una commedia italiana, un film d'epoca, pur io avendo un'ampia filmografia.
Il linguaggio odierno è molto cambiato e i giovani fanno fatica a trovarlo interessante.
Eppure io ascolto anche musica trap...
Ho anche la casa piena di oggetti d'epoca. Nessuno, né lei né i suoi amici, ma neanche le persone adulte, si è mai incuriosito, alla vista di una grande radio a valvole (ne abbiamo 4), della collezione di vecchi giocattoli e automobiline (centinaia), delle vecchie Barbie d'epoca con i vecchi vestiti, delle macchine per scrivere, dei vecchi cineproiettori anni 30, delle vecchie folding, etc 
Vecchio ha un significato analogo al sorpassato, obsoleto per tanti.  Basta leggere le stupide e rituali polemiche presanremesi su cui si sono buttate le iene dei social e i parassiti dei media su Rita Pavone contro Rula Jebreal (quest'ultima non so chi cazzo sia, a parte avere presente la sua presenza da Santoro e l'essere una bella gnocca che se la tira, non mi sembra degna di nota, mentre Rita Pavone è una cantante di successo che ha venduto 50 milioni di dischi nel mondo,  in svariate lingue,  avendo una voce della madonna. Eppure Rita Pavone ormai, a 74, è vecchia, per cui viene accostata a un'ex giornalista della cronaca del Giorno. Io avevo il contatto di una che lavorava nella stessa testata,  ma meno figa, meno araba, so che lavora sempre lì, per quella testata, si fa il culo con la cronaca, eppure nessuno si sogna di accostarla a Rula... Particolare, eh).
I reperti storici hanno un interesse di nicchia, spesso legato al collezionismo, ma anche lì entrano in gioco più discorsi competitivi o nostalgici che storici.
Una riprova, i tarroccamenti delle vecchie auto d'epoca, sulla scia di alcune trasmissioni televisive.
O gli errori marchiani, come la terribile valigetta di cuoio sul cofano motore posteriore delle 500 finite in mano ai collezionisti.
Una roba che per chi si ricorda quell'epoca suona come una bestialità.
.


----------



## danny (10 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo tanto a trasparenza ma a contaminazione di varie sostanze.
> Un animale simbolo, noto, è la lontra. Ma non volevo far campagna, che poi diventa un problema politico.


Sì, ho presente la questione della lontra. 
Sulla contaminazione siamo d'accordo. Però non credere che anticamente si stesse bene.
I navigli a Milano furono coperti per l'odore pestilenziale che emanavano e per le zanzare.
Mio nonno pescava in alcuni, ma quelli vicini alle case non erano propriamente puliti.
Per anni le acque reflue venivano scaricate nei corsi d'acqua.


----------



## perplesso (10 Gennaio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Si.... sposata e divorziata nel giro di 4 anni. (una storia complessa che francamente non voglio approfondire più di tanto)


nemmeno pretendo che tu lo faccia, però mi ha incuriosito il dettaglio


----------



## danny (10 Gennaio 2020)

Saralol ha detto:


> Ma guarda chi se frega di cosa,dici tu. Se sei limitato e non sai estrapolare i.punti salienti di un racconto è un.limite tuo non altrui. Infatti io ho letto con attenzione le parole di un marito che parla del suo rapporto e comportamenti specifici della,sua donna. Sta donna è cinese edi sicuro il contesto come srmpre e le opportunità reciproche dei due protagonisti incidono sulle loro scelte e dinamiche. Lui si è sposato con.una cinese perche? Perché si trova in questa,situazione? Tutto casuale? Certo che no. Lei cinese eche sta a casa e che con un figlio.piccolo a casa esce a ubriacarsi con le amiche, chatta  di nascosto, tiene legato il marito a se con il sessochi è?'di sicuro non da l'idea di una fine intellettuale, di un avvocato in carriera o di una casalinga innamorata. Sembra una povera sfigata che tollera a mala pena il marito che non può lasciare perché la mantiene e lei a parte ilfiglio, non ha altri interessi che la legaghino a lui.


Non riesco a capire se sei infarcita di luoghi comuni o hai un fondo di razzismo...


----------



## Lara3 (10 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non riesco a capire se sei infarcita di luoghi comuni o hai un fondo di razzismo...


Crede nella superiorità della razza mediterranea. Solo lei è figa. 
Pur non essendomi simpatiche le cinesi ( perché lo erano troppo a mio marito, ma ormai è storia passata), non mi è piaciuto come si è presentata.
Credo che non mi hai mai vista così acida con qualcuno ( che non sia mio marito ovviamente).


----------



## Lanyanjing (10 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> nemmeno pretendo che tu lo faccia, però mi ha incuriosito il dettaglio


forse mi sono espresso male... sono io che non voglio approfondire sulle vere cause che l'hanno portata al divorzio. Io conosco ovviamente la sua versione, quella "ufficiale" ma ultimamente nutro dei dubbi, considerato che l'affido della figlia è stata data al marito e non a lei. La motivazione è per motivi economici...... maybe


----------



## danny (10 Gennaio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> forse mi sono espresso male... sono io che non voglio approfondire sulle vere cause che l'hanno portata al divorzio. Io conosco ovviamente la sua versione, quella "ufficiale" ma ultimamente nutro dei dubbi, considerato che l'affido della figlia è stata data al marito e non a lei. La motivazione è per motivi economici...... maybe


Anche la ex fidanzata cinese di mio padre era divorziata.
Anche quella successiva e quella attuale.


----------



## Lara3 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> forse mi sono espresso male... sono io che non voglio approfondire sulle vere cause che l'hanno portata al divorzio. Io conosco ovviamente la sua versione, quella "ufficiale" ma ultimamente nutro dei dubbi, considerato che l'affido della figlia è stata data al marito e non a lei. La motivazione è per motivi economici...... maybe


Ah
Ha una figlia che è rimasta con l’ex marito...
Dall’altra parte una donna che si ubriaca così anche per tuo figlio non è affidabile. Se dovesse star male il figlio, lei non è lucida per aiutarlo.
Tu sai meglio quanto spesso accade questa storia dell’ubriaccarsi . In un attimo si arriva a dipendenza.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Cosa significa ininterrottamente ?
> Ogni ora, ogni giorno, 2, 3 , 4, 5 volte al giorno? Ogni settimana, ogni mese ?


soffoca


----------



## danny (10 Gennaio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> forse mi sono espresso male... sono io che non voglio approfondire sulle vere cause che l'hanno portata al divorzio. Io conosco ovviamente la sua versione, quella "ufficiale" ma ultimamente nutro dei dubbi, considerato che l'affido della figlia è stata data al marito e non a lei. La motivazione è per motivi economici...... maybe


Il tuo vero problema è che la lasci e l'hai lasciata spesso sola.
Lo sarebbe anche per te, se ti trovassi nella sua situazione.
Un anno lontano cambia tutto, le abitudini, gli spazi condivisi... Anche a te sarà successo di notare un cambiamento dentro te, ma tu, comunque, hai fatto, anche se obbligato, una scelta, hai il tuo lavoro, le motivazioni che hanno sostenuto la rinuncia allo stare con lei per seguire il tuo lavoro.
Lei no.
Lei si è trovata nuovamente sola, a dover ricostruire una sua vita, subendo le scelte tue.
Ha trovato un equilibrio con le sue amiche, nuovi spazi che intende conservare, perché comunque non può più affidarsi alla tua presenza come prima.
Non hai prove che abbia un amante, ma anche fosse? Ti sei mai chiesto come potesse stare un anno senza le tue carezze, i tuoi abbracci, senza fare sesso?
Lo so che è andata così anche per te, ma lei non è te.
Io so che potete riprendere la vostra storia, ma tu ora devi comprendere che devi investire tempo e attenzione su di lei.
Invece la rimproveri, le stai addosso, contesti le sue scelte, rendi il tempo passato con lei, quel poco, poco gratificante se non fastidioso.
Tu devi pensare che lei è più importante del lavoro. Devi darle questa impressione. Non deve sentirsi la seconda scelta della tua vita.
Qualcuna che sta lì, in attesa, senza manifestare esigenze.


----------



## Lara3 (10 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Il tuo vero problema è che la lasci e l'hai lasciata spesso sola.
> Lo sarebbe anche per te, se ti trovassi nella sua situazione.
> Un anno lontano cambia tutto, le abitudini, gli spazi condivisi... Anche a te sarà successo di notare un cambiamento dentro te, ma tu, comunque, hai fatto, anche se obbligato, una scelta, hai il tuo lavoro, le motivazioni che hanno sostenuto la rinuncia allo stare con lei per seguire il tuo lavoro.
> Lei no.
> ...


Dany sei indulgente... 
Se ci penso a mio marito che non un anno ma di più ha scelto di stare lontano per fare i suoi comodi ed io fedele e responsabilità a 1000.
Io ho subito la sua scelta di stare lontano limitando anche le mie scelte professionali rimanendo molto tempo sola con i figli non abbastanza grandi. Ha scelto di lavorare lontano da casa per un stipendio inferiore, pur di farsi i comodi suoi. Questo è più grave del tradimento con una donna.


----------



## Saralol (10 Gennaio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Questa parte mi ha particolarmente colpito.... grazie per la tua opinione


Come sempre chi hail pane non ha i denti. Io che sono brava e fedele,come te, non.trovo e lei ha uno bravo e fedele vorrebbe la trasgressione. 
Sei in un gran casino. Paese straniero,moglie con usanze diverse,figlio condiviso nato e cresciuto in Cina. Se tu lo straniero lì. Nel senso che la tua rete sociale passa da lei e con lei. Lavoro a parte. Lei qualunque cosa,accada è a casa sua. Quindi la prima,cosa che devi fare e tutelare te stesso e il rapporto con tuo figlio. Inizia a italianizzarlo e inizia a portare la tua famiglia in vacanza in Italia. Insomma,ritrova le tue radici. In secondo luogo, non avere paura di mandarla a fanculo. La,paura si sente e lei se ne approfitta.certo poi non si torna indietro e tu rischi di soffrire amandola o perdendo.il contattocon tuo figlio. Infatti lo.devi fare dopo che ti sei ricreato.le tue radici anche legali. Poi le duci "signora, o finisci di fare l'allegra in giro in tutti i sensi e ti do un calcio in culo, il figlio lo vedi d'estate e vai a lavorare per pagarti un monolocale". E "signora" o.ricomincia a comportarsi bene o sa,quello che l'aspetta. Detto cio,sarebbe comunque per lei obbligo e la fine dell'amore. Però te lo dico perché temo.che si stia preparando lei a darti il benservito. Ma con tutte le belle donne in Europa,cosa cazzo ti è saltato in mente di sposartela pure? Senza offesa, quida noi al massimo aprono.parruccherie a 8€ o fanno.i massaggi...e se non sono molto.ambite un motivo c'è.ambienti distanti colmabili solo con tanta tanta cultura, lavoro,studio. Se ti fossi messo con un'ingegnera cinese o avvocatessa forse sarebbe già finita ma ci sarebbe stata meno.dipendenza economica da te e quindi meno sfruttamento. Cosi oltre il danno la beffa.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2020)

Saralol ha detto:


> Come sempre chi hail pane non ha i denti. Io che sono brava e fedele,come te, non.trovo e lei ha uno bravo e fedele vorrebbe la trasgressione.
> Sei in un gran casino. Paese straniero,moglie con usanze diverse,figlio condiviso nato e cresciuto in Cina. Se tu lo straniero lì. Nel senso che la tua rete sociale passa da lei e con lei. Lavoro a parte. Lei qualunque cosa,accada è a casa sua. Quindi la prima,cosa che devi fare e tutelare te stesso e il rapporto con tuo figlio. Inizia a italianizzarlo e inizia a portare la tua famiglia in vacanza in Italia. Insomma,ritrova le tue radici. In secondo luogo, non avere paura di mandarla a fanculo. La,paura si sente e lei se ne approfitta.certo poi non si torna indietro e tu rischi di soffrire amandola o perdendo.il contattocon tuo figlio. Infatti lo.devi fare dopo che ti sei ricreato.le tue radici anche legali. Poi le duci "signora, o finisci di fare l'allegra in giro in tutti i sensi e ti do un calcio in culo, il figlio lo vedi d'estate e vai a lavorare per pagarti un monolocale". E "signora" o.ricomincia a comportarsi bene o sa,quello che l'aspetta. Detto cio,sarebbe comunque per lei obbligo e la fine dell'amore. Però te lo dico perché temo.che si stia preparando lei a darti il benservito. Ma con tutte le belle donne in Europa,cosa cazzo ti è saltato in mente di sposartela pure? Senza offesa, quida noi al massimo aprono.parruccherie a 8€ o fanno.i massaggi...e se non sono molto.ambite un motivo c'è.ambienti distanti colmabili solo con tanta tanta cultura, lavoro,studio. Se ti fossi messo con un'ingegnera cinese o avvocatessa forse sarebbe già finita ma ci sarebbe stata meno.dipendenza economica da te e quindi meno sfruttamento. Cosi oltre il danno la beffa.


Te sei fuori


----------



## stany (10 Gennaio 2020)

Saralol ha detto:


> Quindi in primis l'errore lo hai fatto mettendoti con una cinese senza capire che la sua dolcezza e amore iniziali non erano del tutto sinceri ma probabilmente c'era un cakcolo.anche di convenienza.
> Adesso , poi tra l altro mi fanno ridere tutti, donne e uomini, che dicono ho due bellissimi bambini, un meraviglioso bambino. Ma,smettetela. Avete dei bambini qualsiasin ec è un.modo abbastanza patetico di abbellirvi da soli la,realtà per dire che avete fatto qualcosa di "eccezionale" nella vita.  Quando invece è la norma e di solito lo si dice a compensazione di altri aspetti poco soddisfacenti. Per te poi sarà bellissimo perché gli vuoi bene ma sono frasi stucchevoli usate da tutti abbastanza deprimenti. Per quanto riguarda il tradimento di tua moglie posso dirti che non è importante. Il punto è che non ti senti amato o forse stai solo aprendo gli occhi su cose che non volevi vedere dall'inizio,forse lei così egoista lo è sempre stata ma non le hai mai dato modo di dimostrartelo fino al momento in cui avevi bisogno del suo appoggio. Non puoi cambiarla. Dal mio punto di vista le sei scaduto, sei il suo zerbino e si comporta,di conseguenza
> .
> 
> Ma guarda chi se frega di cosa,dici tu. Se sei limitato e non sai estrapolare i.punti salienti di un racconto è un.limite tuo non altrui. Infatti io ho letto con attenzione le parole di un marito che parla del suo rapporto e comportamenti specifici della,sua donna. Sta donna è cinese edi sicuro il contesto come srmpre e le opportunità reciproche dei due protagonisti incidono sulle loro scelte e dinamiche. Lui si è sposato con.una cinese perche? Perché si trova in questa,situazione? Tutto casuale? Certo che no. Lei cinese eche sta a casa e che con un figlio.piccolo a casa esce a ubriacarsi con le amiche, chatta  di nascosto, tiene legato il marito a se con il sessochi è?'di sicuro non da l'idea di una fine intellettuale, di un avvocato in carriera o di una casalinga innamorata. Sembra una povera sfigata che tollera a mala pena il marito che non può lasciare perché la mantiene e lei a parte ilfiglio, non ha altri interessi che la legaghino a lui.


Ripeto: la fiera della generalizzazione e del luogo comune. 
Meno male poi che sei tu che dici nell'altra discussione che se non si hanno delle qualificazioni scientifiche è meglio non addentrarsi in valutazioni così definitive.


----------



## stany (10 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Anche la ex fidanzata cinese di mio padre era divorziata.
> Anche quella successiva e quella attuale.


Tutte cinesi?


----------



## stany (10 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ah
> Ha una figlia che è rimasta con l’ex marito...
> Dall’altra parte una donna che si ubriaca così anche per tuo figlio non è affidabile. Se dovesse star male il figlio, lei non è lucida per aiutarlo.
> Tu sai meglio quanto spesso accade questa storia dell’ubriaccarsi . In un attimo si arriva a dipendenza.


forse si ubriaca proprio a causa di questa figlia che non riesce a vedere quanto vorrebbe ,che ne sappiamo? Almeno questa sarebbe una causa ,una motivazione, non un' attenuante , però...


----------



## Lara3 (10 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> forse si ubriaca proprio a causa di questa figlia che non riesce a vedere quanto vorrebbe ,che ne sappiamo? Almeno questa sarebbe una casa ,una motivazione, non un' attenuante , però...


Si ubriaca in allegra compagnia, esce nei locali,  se fosse per quello che dici tu lo farebbe da sola in casa. Penso io. E non mi sembra che suo marito abbia detto di aver lottato per tenere la figlia. Facendo così rischia di perdere anche l’altro figlio. In una situazione in cui il marito è andato lontano non per sua scelta, ma per mantenere la famiglia e anche con uno stipendio inferiore , le spese fatte da lei sono un po’ eccessive. Parere mio.


----------



## Lostris (10 Gennaio 2020)

Saralol ha detto:


> Come sempre chi hail pane non ha i denti. Io che sono brava e fedele,come te, non.trovo e lei ha uno bravo e fedele vorrebbe la trasgressione.
> Sei in un gran casino. Paese straniero,moglie con usanze diverse,figlio condiviso nato e cresciuto in Cina. Se tu lo straniero lì. Nel senso che la tua rete sociale passa da lei e con lei. Lavoro a parte. Lei qualunque cosa,accada è a casa sua. Quindi la prima,cosa che devi fare e tutelare te stesso e il rapporto con tuo figlio. Inizia a italianizzarlo e inizia a portare la tua famiglia in vacanza in Italia. Insomma,ritrova le tue radici. In secondo luogo, non avere paura di mandarla a fanculo. La,paura si sente e lei se ne approfitta.certo poi non si torna indietro e tu rischi di soffrire amandola o perdendo.il contattocon tuo figlio. Infatti lo.devi fare dopo che ti sei ricreato.le tue radici anche legali. Poi le duci "signora, o finisci di fare l'allegra in giro in tutti i sensi e ti do un calcio in culo, il figlio lo vedi d'estate e vai a lavorare per pagarti un monolocale". E "signora" o.ricomincia a comportarsi bene o sa,quello che l'aspetta. Detto cio,sarebbe comunque per lei obbligo e la fine dell'amore. Però te lo dico perché temo.che si stia preparando lei a darti il benservito. Ma con tutte le belle donne in Europa,cosa cazzo ti è saltato in mente di sposartela pure? Senza offesa, quida noi al massimo aprono.parruccherie a 8€ o fanno.i massaggi...e se non sono molto.ambite un motivo c'è.ambienti distanti colmabili solo con tanta tanta cultura, lavoro,studio. Se ti fossi messo con un'ingegnera cinese o avvocatessa forse sarebbe già finita ma ci sarebbe stata meno.dipendenza economica da te e quindi meno sfruttamento. Cosi oltre il danno la beffa.


È facile essere brave e fedeli da single


----------



## Lara3 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> È facile essere brave e fedeli da single


Quoto


----------



## danny (10 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Tutte cinesi?


No, altri stati e continenti.


----------



## spleen (10 Gennaio 2020)

Saralol ha detto:


> ti do la mia opinione da donna. In primis non capisco tutti questi problemi. Le cinesi a parte le vecchie d le ciccione, sono tutte quasi uguali. Non è che una spicchi di bellezza sull'altra o dalla descrizione di tua moglie pare una molto intelligente. Quindi quello avvantaggiato anche se non te ne rendi conto sei tu. È difficile che lei possa sedurre forse si ma farsi amare e sposare da un altro occidentale quasi impossibile. Ragione per cui non ti lascia e non ti lascerà mai. E qui veniamo al secondo punto che, amico caro, hai in comune con molti uomini che si sposano con le straniere di estrazione povera o comunque meno evolute a livello di diritti femminili rispetto all'occidente. Dovete sempre e dico sempre mettere in conto che il vostro amore non è mai puro, fin dall'inizio al 100%. Primo: per rapportarsi con te deve adattarsi per capirti, conoscere la tua cultura e quindi c'è un filtro già nella conoscenza ed esperienze comuni che sono quelle che poi cementano.la coppia e creano complicità.
> Quando la situazione non è paritaria arrivano i guai. E questo anche nelle coppie dove due sono della,stessa nazione. Se tu sgobbi tutto il giorno e lei sta a casa con il figlio e si lascia mantenere c'è molto squilibrio. Infatti in molte coppie in cui c'è violenza l'uomo lavora e la donna è mantenuta e non può scappare. Oppure la violenza è contro l'uomo dove viene trattato come un babbeo che caccia i soldi e lei, russa/cubana/rumena...cinese(meno perché appunto le cinesi hanno meno appeal sull'uomo occidentale a livello estetico, non perché siano brutte ma perché essendo molto simili tra loro facilmente rimpiazzabili) se ne approfitta facendo capricci o tradendolo o mollandolo per uno più ricco o tornando al loro paese portandosi i figli. Quando c'è stato o c'è vero amore questo non accade.
> Quindi in primis l'errore lo hai fatto mettendoti con una cinese senza capire che la sua dolcezza e amore iniziali non erano del tutto sinceri ma probabilmente c'era un cakcolo.anche di convenienza.
> Adesso , poi tra l altro mi fanno ridere tutti, donne e uomini, che dicono ho due bellissimi bambini, un meraviglioso bambino. Ma,smettetela. Avete dei bambini qualsiasin ec è un.modo abbastanza patetico di abbellirvi da soli la,realtà per dire che avete fatto qualcosa di "eccezionale" nella vita.  Quando invece è la norma e di solito lo si dice a compensazione di altri aspetti poco soddisfacenti. Per te poi sarà bellissimo perché gli vuoi bene ma sono frasi stucchevoli usate da tutti abbastanza deprimenti. Per quanto riguarda il tradimento di tua moglie posso dirti che non è importante. Il punto è che non ti senti amato o forse stai solo aprendo gli occhi su cose che non volevi vedere dall'inizio,forse lei così egoista lo è sempre stata ma non le hai mai dato modo di dimostrartelo fino al momento in cui avevi bisogno del suo appoggio. Non puoi cambiarla. Dal mio punto di vista le sei scaduto, sei il suo zerbino e si comporta,di conseguenza
> .


       Ho come l'impressione di aver capito perchè il tuo amico sia evaporato....


----------



## Saralol (10 Gennaio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho come l'impressione di aver capito perchè il tuo amico sia evaporato....


L'importante è essere se stessi e io con lui non ho.mai finto. Lui si, questo è il punto. Se non gli fossi andata bene poteva lasciarmi stare.


----------



## Saralol (10 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quoto


E ancora più facile donnette che hanno un uomo che non amano e pur di non atare da,se lo cornificano. Quindi false e pure sfigate.


----------



## Lostris (10 Gennaio 2020)

Saralol ha detto:


> L'importante è essere se stessi e io con lui non ho.mai finto. Lui si, questo è il punto. Se non gli fossi andata bene poteva lasciarmi stare.


Che ne sai che ha finto? 
Perchè non concepisci che abbia cambiato idea?

Perché non riesci ad andare oltre?
Speri ci sia ancora una possibilità?


----------



## Lara3 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Saralol ha detto:


> E ancora più facile donnette che hanno un uomo che non amano e pur di non atare da,se lo cornificano. Quindi false e pure sfigate.


Sei abbastanza grande per sapere che a nessun uomo piace una donna che offende pesantemente gli altri. Sei entrata qui offendendo dal primo messaggio. E continui a farlo. Certo dopo il tuo messaggio ho detto che ti trovo acida, beh non sopporti neanche un padre orgoglioso di suo figlio. Ma tu, cara e dolcissima quarantenne mi chiami stronza, donnetta e sfigata. Ti sembra educato comportarsi così?
Boh vai avanti così , ho già perso troppo tempo con te.


----------



## ipazia (10 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Sei abbastanza grande per sapere che a nessun uomo piace una donna che offende pesantemente gli altri. Sei entrata qui offendendo dal primo messaggio. E continui a farlo. Certo dopo il tuo messaggio ho detto che ti trovo acida, beh non sopporti neanche un padre orgoglioso di suo figlio. Ma tu, cara e dolcissima quarantenne mi chiami* stronza, donnetta e sfigata*. Ti sembra educato comportarsi così?
> Boh vai avanti così , ho già perso troppo tempo con te.


Ma tu ti riconosci in quella descrizione?


----------



## Lara3 (10 Gennaio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma tu ti riconosci in quella descrizione?


No


----------



## Saralol (10 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Sei abbastanza grande per sapere che a nessun uomo piace una donna che offende pesantemente gli altri. Sei entrata qui offendendo dal primo messaggio. E continui a farlo. Certo dopo il tuo messaggio ho detto che ti trovo acida, beh non sopporti neanche un padre orgoglioso di suo figlio. Ma tu, cara e dolcissima quarantenne mi chiami stronza, donnetta e sfigata. Ti sembra educato comportarsi così?
> Boh vai avanti così , ho già perso troppo tempo con te.


Rileggiti i tuoi messaggi e poi , dopo avere visto come ti sei.posta dal tuo.primo.messaggio, trai le conclusioni di quanto.sei provocatrice. Non è che puoi tirare merda,sugli.altri e aspettarti margherite. Ti viene rimandato ciò che tiri sugli.altri. quel padre mi ha ringraziata, non preoccuparti delle reazioni altrui, pensa al tuo comportamento e ci che suscita. Non a tutti ho risposto male, a te si. Ce l'ho.con te che neanche ti vedo in faccia e non ti conosco o forse rispindo a specchio a quello che fai tu?


----------



## Saralol (10 Gennaio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Che ne sai che ha finto?
> Perchè non concepisci che abbia cambiato idea?
> 
> Perché non riesci ad andare oltre?
> Speri ci sia ancora una possibilità?


Ha finto quando si è presentato single.
Ha cambiato.idea è certo. Qui cerco di capire perché.


----------



## perplesso (10 Gennaio 2020)

Saralol ha detto:


> Ha finto quando si è presentato single.
> Ha cambiato.idea è certo. Qui cerco di capire perché.


fai prima a decidere se è venuto prima l'uovo o la gallina


----------



## Lostris (10 Gennaio 2020)

Saralol ha detto:


> Ha finto quando si è presentato single.
> Ha cambiato.idea è certo. Qui cerco di capire perché.


Se per te è così importante sapere il motivo, tanto da essere ancora qui a rimuginarci mesi dopo, perché all’epoca non hai provato a chiederglielo a lui?

Può essere non ti dicesse la verità, ma di certo è l’unico che la possiede.


----------



## Irrisoluto (13 Gennaio 2020)

Saralol ha detto:


> Come sempre chi hail pane non ha i denti. Io che sono brava e fedele,come te, non.trovo e lei ha uno bravo e fedele vorrebbe la trasgressione.
> Sei in un gran casino. Paese straniero,moglie con usanze diverse,figlio condiviso nato e cresciuto in Cina. Se tu lo straniero lì. Nel senso che la tua rete sociale passa da lei e con lei. Lavoro a parte. Lei qualunque cosa,accada è a casa sua. Quindi la prima,cosa che devi fare e tutelare te stesso e il rapporto con tuo figlio. Inizia a italianizzarlo e inizia a portare la tua famiglia in vacanza in Italia. Insomma,ritrova le tue radici. In secondo luogo, non avere paura di mandarla a fanculo. La,paura si sente e lei se ne approfitta.certo poi non si torna indietro e tu rischi di soffrire amandola o perdendo.il contattocon tuo figlio. Infatti lo.devi fare dopo che ti sei ricreato.le tue radici anche legali. Poi le duci "signora, o finisci di fare l'allegra in giro in tutti i sensi e ti do un calcio in culo, il figlio lo vedi d'estate e vai a lavorare per pagarti un monolocale". E "signora" o.ricomincia a comportarsi bene o sa,quello che l'aspetta. Detto cio,sarebbe comunque per lei obbligo e la fine dell'amore. Però te lo dico perché temo.che si stia preparando lei a darti il benservito. Ma con tutte le belle donne in Europa,cosa cazzo ti è saltato in mente di sposartela pure? Senza offesa, quida noi al massimo aprono.parruccherie a 8€ o fanno.i massaggi...e se non sono molto.ambite un motivo c'è.ambienti distanti colmabili solo con tanta tanta cultura, lavoro,studio. Se ti fossi messo con un'ingegnera cinese o avvocatessa forse sarebbe già finita ma ci sarebbe stata meno.dipendenza economica da te e quindi meno sfruttamento. Cosi oltre il danno la beffa.


Io a volte mi diverto a sovvertire i luoghi comuni del buonismo pseudo-progressista e mi sta sulle palle tutto cio' che è in odore di sinistra moderata, ma quando leggo abomini di questo tipo mi pento di tutte le cazzate che posso aver detto per provocare.


----------



## stany (13 Gennaio 2020)

Chimica o alchimia?

" hanno chiesto al maestro qual era la differenza tra la chimica e l'alchimia nelle relazioni di coppia e rispondo a queste belle e sagge parole:

- le persone che cercano "chimica" sono scienziati dell'amore, cioè sono abituati all'azione e alla reazione.

Le persone che trovano l'"Alchimia" sono artisti dell'amore, creano costantemente nuovi modi di amare.

I chimici amano per necessità.

Gli alchimisti per scelta.

La chimica muore con il tempo,

L' alchimia nasce attraverso il tempo...

La chimica ama la confezione.

L' alchimia gode del contenuto.

La chimica accade.

L' alchimia si costruisce.

Tutti cercano chimica, solo alcuni trovano l'alchimia.

La chimica attrae e distrae maschilisti e femministe.

L' alchimia integra il principio maschile e femminile, per questo si trasforma in una relazione di individui liberi e con ali proprie, e non in un'attrazione che è soggetta ai capricci dell'ego.

In conclusione, disse il maestro guardando i suoi alunni:

L' alchimia raccoglie ciò che la chimica separa.

L' alchimia è il matrimonio reale, la chimica il divorzio che vediamo tutti i giorni nella maggior parte delle coppie.

" iniziamo a costruire relazioni consapevoli, perché la chimica ci farà sempre invecchiare il corpo,

Mentre l'alchimia ci accarezzerà sempre dall'interno "
Cit. : Nonmerecodopiù


----------



## feather (22 Gennaio 2020)

Saralol ha detto:


> ti do la mia opinione da donna. In primis non capisco tutti questi problemi. Le cinesi a parte le vecchie d le ciccione, sono tutte quasi uguali. Non è che una spicchi di bellezza sull'altra o dalla descrizione di tua moglie pare una molto intelligente. Quindi quello avvantaggiato anche se non te ne rendi conto sei tu. *È difficile che lei possa sedurre forse si ma farsi amare e sposare da un altro occidentale quasi impossibile*. Ragione per cui non ti lascia e non ti lascerà mai. E qui veniamo al secondo punto che, amico caro, hai in comune con molti uomini che si sposano con le straniere di estrazione povera o comunque meno evolute a livello di diritti femminili rispetto all'occidente. Dovete sempre e dico sempre mettere in conto che il vostro amore non è mai puro, fin dall'inizio al 100%. Primo: per rapportarsi con te deve adattarsi per capirti, conoscere la tua cultura e quindi c'è un filtro già nella conoscenza ed esperienze comuni che sono quelle che poi cementano.la coppia e creano complicità.
> Quando la situazione non è paritaria arrivano i guai. E questo anche nelle coppie dove due sono della,stessa nazione. Se tu sgobbi tutto il giorno e lei sta a casa con il figlio e si lascia mantenere c'è molto squilibrio. Infatti in molte coppie in cui c'è violenza l'uomo lavora e la donna è mantenuta e non può scappare. Oppure la violenza è contro l'uomo dove viene trattato come un babbeo che caccia i soldi e lei, russa/cubana/rumena...cinese(meno perché appunto le cinesi hanno meno appeal sull'uomo occidentale a livello estetico, non perché siano brutte ma perché essendo molto simili tra loro facilmente rimpiazzabili) se ne approfitta facendo capricci o tradendolo o mollandolo per uno più ricco o tornando al loro paese portandosi i figli. Quando c'è stato o c'è vero amore questo non accade.
> Quindi in primis l'errore lo hai fatto mettendoti con una cinese senza capire che la sua dolcezza e amore iniziali non erano del tutto sinceri ma probabilmente c'era un cakcolo.anche di convenienza.
> Adesso , poi tra l altro mi fanno ridere tutti, donne e uomini, che dicono ho due bellissimi bambini, un meraviglioso bambino. Ma,smettetela. Avete dei bambini qualsiasin ec è un.modo abbastanza patetico di abbellirvi da soli la,realtà per dire che avete fatto qualcosa di "eccezionale" nella vita.  Quando invece è la norma e di solito lo si dice a compensazione di altri aspetti poco soddisfacenti. Per te poi sarà bellissimo perché gli vuoi bene ma sono frasi stucchevoli usate da tutti abbastanza deprimenti. Per quanto riguarda il tradimento di tua moglie posso dirti che non è importante. Il punto è che non ti senti amato o forse stai solo aprendo gli occhi su cose che non volevi vedere dall'inizio,forse lei così egoista lo è sempre stata ma non le hai mai dato modo di dimostrartelo fino al momento in cui avevi bisogno del suo appoggio. Non puoi cambiarla. Dal mio punto di vista le sei scaduto, sei il suo zerbino e si comporta,di conseguenza
> .


Ma te se sei fuori. Le cinesi, quelle belle, hanno dei corpi spettacolari. Gambe affusolate senza un filo di grasso e pelle liscia meravigliosa, dei visi dolcissimi con degli occhi meravigliosi. E dei fianchi fantastici.
Fisicamente sono degli spettacoli della natura. Non tutte ovviamente, ma tante.
Poi mediamente sono dei registratori di cassa a due gambe, belle però.
E usano il sesso come uno strumento, per scopi vari ed eventuali, dal divertimento fino a se stesso al trovarsi il bancomat che le mantiene. Quanto ad affezionarsi, non si affezionano, non ad un uomo almeno. Forse al padre.

Ovvio che non vale per tutte, ho estrapolato la tendenza generale, su mezzo miliardo chiaro che ci sono anche parecchie eccezioni.

E i bambini euroasiatici sono spesso veramente bellissimi, specie le bambine.

Devi avere un senso estetico ben strano tu. Il neretto poi è una cazzata, anzi. È molto vero il contrario. Se è bella ne trova quanti ne vuole di occidentali.

Concordo solo sull'ultimo punto, se lei si è scopata un altro o meno non è importante, l'importante è come è con lui. Certo che se lui invece di godersi la sua compagnia sta lì a infilarle un gps su per il culo è difficile che lei si senta particolarmente affettuosa.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Gennaio 2020)

Ma alla fine com'è andata a finire?


----------



## feather (23 Gennaio 2020)

Sarà occupato a distribuire hóngbāo ai suoceri adesso


----------



## Lanyanjing (28 Gennaio 2020)

feather ha detto:


> Sarà occupato a distribuire hóngbāo ai suoceri adesso


Magari..... con sto Virus che si sta diffondendo in azienda ho ordinato il rientro di alcuni manager e stiamo stilando i protocolli di sicurezza... qui ormai se starnuti per strada ti ammazzano


----------



## perplesso (28 Gennaio 2020)

tu stai nella zona infetta?


----------



## Lanyanjing (28 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu stai nella zona infetta?


No, io vivo nella provincia del Guangdong.... qui sarà il rientro delle persone fuori provincia a creare il picco... in azienda abbiamo già disposto con le autorità la quarentena obbligatoria di 5 colleghi.... ma l'evoluzione è in salita.... guarda i grafici


----------



## perplesso (28 Gennaio 2020)

abbi pazienza, ma se me li traduci dal cinese, li posso apprezzare meglio


----------



## Lanyanjing (28 Gennaio 2020)

Nel caso in cui anche in Italia inizino casi del corona virus suggerisco di iniziare a fare scorte di mascherine bocca naso, e disifettante gel per le mani..... e visto che qui ormai è panico generale.... fare scorte alimentari.
L'unico sistema per non prendere il virus è stare in casa....


----------



## Lanyanjing (28 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> abbi pazienza, ma se me li traduci dal cinese, li posso apprezzare meglio


4567 Casi confermati
6973 da confermare
64 guariti e dimessi dall'ospedale
106 morti.

dal 23 Gennaio al 27 si è passati da quasi mille casi confermati a 4567 di ieri.


----------



## Lara3 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> 4567 Casi confermati
> 6973 da confermare
> 64 guariti e dimessi dall'ospedale
> 106 morti.
> ...


Grazie e auguri!


----------



## perplesso (28 Gennaio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> 4567 Casi confermati
> 6973 da confermare
> 64 guariti e dimessi dall'ospedale
> 106 morti.
> ...


siamo alla progressione esponenziale ormai



Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Nel caso in cui anche in Italia inizino casi del corona virus suggerisco di iniziare a fare scorte di mascherine bocca naso, e disifettante gel per le mani..... e visto che qui ormai è panico generale.... fare scorte alimentari.
> L'unico sistema per non prendere il virus è stare in casa....


al momento solo i cinesi che vivono qui possono essere portatori.   non la vedo molto bene per le loro attività


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> siamo alla progressione esponenziale ormai
> 
> 
> al momento solo i cinesi che vivono qui possono essere portatori.   non la vedo molto bene per le loro attività


Se vivono qui, come possono essere portatori?


----------



## perplesso (28 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se vivono qui, come possono essere portatori?


Capodanno italiano prima e capodanno cinese adesso, stiamo parlando di una zona da 60 milioni quasi di abitanti, vuoi escludere che in Italia ci possa essere gente originaria della zona in quarantena?

spero che quei 64 casi di guarigione possano dare l'indicazione sul vaccino


----------



## Lanyanjing (28 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> Capodanno italiano prima e capodanno cinese adesso, stiamo parlando di una zona da 60 milioni quasi di abitanti, vuoi escludere che in Italia ci possa essere gente originaria della zona in quarantena?
> 
> spero che quei 64 casi di guarigione possano dare l'indicazione sul vaccino


La città da cui è partita l'epidemia si chiama Wuhan, città molto collegata economicamente alla Francia a livello automobilistico. L'aeroporto di Wuhan è il terzo o quarto hub della Cina a livello di collegamenti internazionali..... la città perfetta (e visto che sono un po' complottista è anormale quello che è successo visto che i nostri amici degli USA l'anno scorso avevano fatto una simulazione di una epidimia di corona virus). Quindi la Francia sarà la prima... e poi il resto d'europa se non si addottano contenimenti adeguati. Per i 64 casi.... bisogna vedere, il virus è letale per bambini ed anziani ma se si adulti ed in salute non si dovrebbe morire.


----------



## perplesso (28 Gennaio 2020)

dalla Francia lo sapevamo già che non può venire nulla di buono


----------



## Lanyanjing (28 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> dalla Francia lo sapevamo già che non può venire nulla di buono


Dopo questa risposta ti pago una cena se mai un giorno avremo modo di incontrarci.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> Capodanno italiano prima e capodanno cinese adesso, stiamo parlando di una zona da 60 milioni quasi di abitanti, vuoi escludere che in Italia ci possa essere gente originaria della zona in quarantena?
> 
> spero che quei 64 casi di guarigione possano dare l'indicazione sul vaccino


Ma non viaggiano solo i cinesi. Il viaggio è molto costoso e non rientrano spesso. A volte passano anni.
Poi non si può escludere niente.


----------



## oriente70 (28 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> siamo alla progressione esponenziale ormai
> 
> 
> al momento solo i cinesi che vivono qui possono essere portatori.   non la vedo molto bene per le loro attività


Qui oggi si discuteva che il mercato cinese verso il resto del mondo è quasi fermo. 
Un virus blocca l'economia di uno stato.


----------



## perplesso (28 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non viaggiano solo i cinesi. Il viaggio è molto costoso e non rientrano spesso. A volte passano anni.
> Poi non si può escludere niente.


come detto, è una zona da 60 milioni di abitanti.   per portare il contagio non servono milioni di persone, basta che ce ne siano una decina di cinesi che sono tornati per il capodanno italiano a casa e poi sono rientrati in Italia.

certo che non puoi escludere che tra Milano, Spezia, Prato e Roma non possa esserci una decina di cinesi di Wuhan.  è proprio questo il problema



oriente70 ha detto:


> Qui oggi si discuteva che il mercato cinese verso il resto del mondo è quasi fermo.
> Un virus blocca l'economia di uno stato.


di un pianeta, direi.   se la Cina blocca l'import-export collassa l'economia mondiale


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> come detto, è una zona da 60 milioni di abitanti.   per portare il contagio non servono milioni di persone, basta che ce ne siano una decina di cinesi che sono tornati per il capodanno italiano a casa e poi sono rientrati in Italia.
> 
> certo che non puoi escludere che tra Milano, Spezia, Prato e Roma non possa esserci una decina di cinesi di Wuhan.  è proprio questo il problema
> 
> ...


Sempre con chi viene a contatto.
Sta a ca’ tua!


----------



## Lara3 (28 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> come detto, è una zona da 60 milioni di abitanti.   per portare il contagio non servono milioni di persone, basta che ce ne siano una decina di cinesi che sono tornati per il capodanno italiano a casa e poi sono rientrati in Italia.
> 
> certo che non puoi escludere che tra Milano, Spezia, Prato e Roma non possa esserci una decina di cinesi di Wuhan.  è proprio questo il problema
> 
> ...


Non è neanche giusto che una così grande percentuale dell’economia si basa sulla Cina. Arriva un’epidemia o un terremoto ed è tutto fermo.
Tutti quei imprenditori che hanno fatto la fabbrica in Cina, non perché non sopravvivevano in Italia, ma perché troppo ingordi ... adesso forse si pentono.


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non è neanche giusto che una così grande percentuale dell’economia si basa sulla Cina. Arriva un’epidemia o un terremoto ed è tutto fermo.
> Tutti quei imprenditori che hanno fatto la fabbrica in Cina, non perché non sopravvivevano in Italia, ma perché troppo ingordi ... adesso forse si pentono.


E il più importante mercato globale.
Non esserci oggi per un azienda è un crimine.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non è neanche giusto che una così grande percentuale dell’economia si basa sulla Cina. Arriva un’epidemia o un terremoto ed è tutto fermo.
> Tutti quei imprenditori che hanno fatto la fabbrica in Cina, non perché non sopravvivevano in Italia, ma perché troppo ingordi ... adesso forse si pentono.


Però non è giusto neanche che mi viene il sole negli occhi e mi fa fastidio.
Voglio dire che è fuori luogo discutere in termini di giustizia sullo sviluppo dell’economia mondiale quando si sposta dall’Occidente ed è pure fuori dal nostro controllo.


----------



## perplesso (28 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non è neanche giusto che una così grande percentuale dell’economia si basa sulla Cina. Arriva un’epidemia o un terremoto ed è tutto fermo.
> Tutti quei imprenditori che hanno fatto la fabbrica in Cina, non perché non sopravvivevano in Italia, ma perché troppo ingordi ... adesso forse si pentono.


se vuoi pagare una polo 3,50 euro all'ingrosso non puoi produrla rispettando gli standard italiani di sicurezza sul lavoro e sul prodotto.

pagatela 10 euro ed allora puoi chiedere all'imprenditore di tornare.


----------



## Lara3 (28 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> se vuoi pagare una polo 3,50 euro all'ingrosso non puoi produrla rispettando gli standard italiani di sicurezza sul lavoro e sul prodotto.
> 
> pagatela 10 euro ed allora puoi chiedere all'imprenditore di tornare.


Tanto il prezzo finale è lo stesso. Non può una polo fatta in Cina costare sempre quasi 100 euro. O di più.
È quello che ho notato io: made in China e prezzi come se fosse prodotto in Europa.


----------



## perplesso (28 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Tanto il prezzo finale è lo stesso. Non può una polo fatta in Cina costare sempre quasi 100 euro. O di più.
> È quello che ho notato io: made in China e prezzi come se fosse prodotto in Europa.


e tu non comprarla, se costa 100 euro ed è una cinesata.    basta che sia chiaro che una polo 100% italiana non costa 15 euro finita.


----------



## Lara3 (28 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> e tu non comprarla, se costa 100 euro ed è una cinesata.    basta che sia chiaro che una polo 100% italiana non costa 15 euro finita.


Questo mi è più che chiaro. Non capisco perche quella fatta in Cina costa 100. Ovviamente non la compro.


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Questo mi è più che chiaro. Non capisco perche quella fatta in Cina costa 100. Ovviamente non la compro.


Perché non è solo il costo di produzione a incidere sul prezzo finale.
Se compri un marchio avrà fatto investimenti per essere tale


----------



## perplesso (28 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Questo mi è più che chiaro. Non capisco perche quella fatta in Cina costa 100. Ovviamente non la compro.


se c'è gente così cogliona da spendere 100 euro per una cinesata, fanno bene a venderla a 100 euro.   se nessuno fosse così coglione da spendere 100 euro per una cinesata, non la venderebbero a quel prezzo.

è più o meno la sintesi alla biassea del concetto di incontro tra domanda ed offerta


----------



## Lostris (28 Gennaio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Nel caso in cui anche in Italia inizino casi del corona virus suggerisco di iniziare a fare scorte di mascherine bocca naso, e disifettante gel per le mani..... e visto che qui ormai è panico generale.... fare scorte alimentari.
> L'unico sistema per non prendere il virus è stare in casa....


La vedo grigia...


----------



## stany (28 Gennaio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> La città da cui è partita l'epidemia si chiama Wuhan, città molto collegata economicamente alla Francia a livello automobilistico. L'aeroporto di Wuhan è il terzo o quarto hub della Cina a livello di collegamenti internazionali..... la città perfetta (e visto che sono un po' complottista è anormale quello che è successo visto che i nostri amici degli USA l'anno scorso avevano fatto una simulazione di una epidimia di corona virus). Quindi la Francia sarà la prima... e poi il resto d'europa se non si addottano contenimenti adeguati. Per i 64 casi.... bisogna vedere, il virus è letale per bambini ed anziani ma se si adulti ed in salute non si dovrebbe morire.


Donald s'è rotto le palle di mettere e togliere i dazi.... Lui del resto  colpisce fuori dai confini americani in qualunque momento


----------



## stany (28 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E il più importante mercato globale.
> Non esserci oggi per un azienda è un crimine.


Infatti da quando ci sono state le delocalizzazione degli anni 90 in poi, incentivate economicamente anche dai governi di Renzi e prima ancora, vediamo come va la nostra economia.


----------



## bettypage (28 Gennaio 2020)

Comincio a sentire una certa ansietta http://www.rainews.it/dl/rainews/ar...ato-cda7a1b1-cb21-4ea4-9416-984ad46042b8.html


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Comincio a sentire una certa ansietta http://www.rainews.it/dl/rainews/ar...ato-cda7a1b1-cb21-4ea4-9416-984ad46042b8.html


 ansietta fa ridere.


----------



## feather (29 Gennaio 2020)

Durante la SARS la gente correva al grido di moriremo tutti e sono morte, alla fine, 800 persone. In tutto il mondo!
Per la 2019-nCoV ne sono morte finora 106. Da come si comporta la gente sembra ci siano i cadaveri per le strade.
Ne muoiono più di 3000 al giorno di incidenti stradali, per dire.
Che le autorità facciano il possibile per contenere un epidemia (francamente incontenibile) mi pare giusto, ma il panico che si respira mi pare esagerato.


----------



## feather (29 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Tutti quei imprenditori che hanno fatto la fabbrica in Cina, non perché non sopravvivevano in Italia, ma perché troppo ingordi ... adesso forse si pentono.


O fai così o produci con costi fuori mercato e chiudi. Non mi pare ci sia tanta scelta. Senza contare che se vuoi accesso al mercato interno cinese, devi produrre in Cina.


----------



## feather (29 Gennaio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> visto che sono un po' complottista è anormale quello che è successo visto che i nostri amici degli USA l'anno scorso avevano fatto una simulazione di una epidimia di corona virus


Non sono un complottista per cui, dubbioso, sono andato in cerca di conferme









						Statement about nCoV and our pandemic exercise
					

To be clear, the Center for Health Security and partners did not make a prediction during our tabletop exercise.




					www.centerforhealthsecurity.org
				




una strana "coincidenza" in effetti


----------



## Lara3 (29 Gennaio 2020)

feather ha detto:


> O fai così o produci con costi fuori mercato e chiudi. Non mi pare ci sia tanta scelta. Senza contare che se vuoi accesso al mercato interno cinese, devi produrre in Cina.


Dai non si può sentire Max Mara con prezzi da Max Mara prodotto in Cina. Questo sto dicendo. Poi che producono li per il mercato cinese ( immenso) ok. Ma che non vengano da me con pantaloni da 200 euro fatti in Cina!


----------



## Lostris (29 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dai non si può sentire Max Mara con prezzi da Max Mara prodotto in Cina. Questo sto dicendo. Poi che producono li per il mercato cinese ( immenso) ok. Ma che non vengano da me con pantaloni da 200 euro fatti in Cina!


Pensa che è da anni che nel tessile si diversificano le produzioni anche fuori dalla Cina per abbattere ulteriormente i costi... perché la Cina è diventata troppo cara (e in molti casi qualitativamente interessante, anche a livello di manifattura)


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Tanto il prezzo finale è lo stesso. Non può una polo fatta in Cina costare sempre quasi 100 euro. O di più.
> È quello che ho notato io: made in China e prezzi come se fosse prodotto in Europa.


il margine di guadagno fa la differenza.
Se resti in italia il portafoglio resta magro.


----------



## stany (29 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dai non si può sentire Max Mara con prezzi da Max Mara prodotto in Cina. Questo sto dicendo. Poi che producono li per il mercato cinese ( immenso) ok. Ma che non vengano da me con pantaloni da 200 euro fatti in Cina!


Bisognerebbe fargli pagare i dazi come fanno in Svezia per le aziende svedesi che producono in Cina, riducendo l'occupazione nel proprio paese.In Italia abbiamo industrie che producono all'estero abbattendo l'occupazione nazionale, pagano le tasse all'estero, importano i manufatti in Italia senza pagare alcun dazio come se fossero prodotti in Italia. Il fatto è che la forbice del costo del lavoro viene incamerata dall'azienda produttrice che così specula ,senza alcuna ricaduta sulla società. Che poi vi devono essere anche delle aziende produttrici in loco Nella fattispecie in Cina, è più che normale, ma qui stiamo parlando di un altro fenomeno.
sono passati più di 50 anni da togliattigrad ... E non mi pare che in quei tempi la Fiat avesse chiuso in Italia nonostante La colonizzazione produttiva di un paese come l'Unione sovietica.


----------



## stany (29 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Perché non è solo il costo di produzione a incidere sul prezzo finale.
> Se compri un marchio avrà fatto investimenti per essere tale


pokeball le aziende che producono all'estero a basso costo vogliono solo guadagnare di più spendendo di meno tagliando l'occupazione in Italia.
Molte volte l'ho già detto: i francesi che conosco molto bene per averci lavorato, su queste cose sono molto attenti.Non arrivano al punto di avere un'azienda come la FIAT che in una città come Torino aveva 52000 dipendenti nel 1962, portandola ad oggi forse  a 3000, che lavorano una settimana al mese... La Renault ripeto è nazionalizzata!


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> pokeball le aziende che producono all'estero a basso costo vogliono solo guadagnare di più spendendo di meno tagliando l'occupazione in Italia


La produzione è uno solo dei costi.
Ricerca, sviluppo, investimento sui macchinari, costi terreno, tassazione, qualità manodopera, marketing, distribuzione etc.
Pensa per esempio ai costi di un fabbricato industriale a norma in Italia, del terreno su sui sorge.
Ci sono stati, anche europei, in cui questi costi sono irrisori e hanno magari anche operato per anni con incentivie per attrarre le industrie.
Penso per esempio ai paesi dell'Est: facevano e fanno ancora ponti d'oro per attrarre la produzione.
Ovviamente l'imprenditore se si trova la possibilità di abbattere alcuni costi per poter aver capitale da destinare ad altri e risultare più competitivo lo fa. Oramai la stragrande maggioranza degli acquisti sono rivolti ad aziende che operano su diversi mercati, non può esistere un'imprenditoria che guarda al singolo stato. Se compri da Zara, compri per esempio da un marchio diffuso in tutto il mondo e pertanto disposto a cercare le migliori condizioni sul mercato globale per il proprio prodotto.
Poi il prezzo finale dipende anche dal posizionamento del marchio.


----------



## stany (29 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> La produzione è uno solo dei costi.
> Ricerca, sviluppo, investimento sui macchinari, costi terreno, tassazione, qualità manodopera, marketing, distribuzione etc.
> Pensa per esempio ai costi di un fabbricato industriale a norma in Italia, del terreno su sui sorge.
> Ci sono stati, anche europei, in cui questi costi sono irrisori e hanno magari anche operato per anni con incentivie per attrarre le industrie.
> ...


Io però avevo detto un'altra cosa. Parlavo della salvaguardia dell'occupazione in questo paese. Dallo smantellamento delle partecipazioni statali in poi è iniziato il declino.
Abbiamo perso l'identità nazionale se siamo diventati Terra di conquista da parte di francesi americani  ecc .non ultima la vicenda della seconda azienda produttrice dell'acciaio in Europa,acquistata dagli indiani per appropriarsi del  portafoglio clienti e poi chiudere a Taranto.
Che lo stesso Marchionne  dicesse che non era più interessato a produrre in Italia è cosa nota; su €100 diceva che uno proveniva dall'Italia. È chiaro che è giunto a quel punto del saccheggio non vi sia più interesse per la produzione nazionale,e non si può nemmeno giustificare col fatto di conquistare i mercati internazionali, che si può fare ugualmente mantenendo però lo zoccolo duro della produzione in questo paese come avviene per francesi tedeschi e tutti quelli che hanno dei governi con le palle. Tanto per dire i benefici vanno tutti all'azienda, mentre sacrifici a chi ha subito il ridimensionamento, Come ripeto è avvenuto in Italia. Ma ormai è troppo tardi per tornare indietro.
Poi è un fatto che l'imprenditore cerca di fare esclusivamente i fatti propri.
Se la politica non  governa  o quantomeno condiziona l'economia, questi sono i risultati.
In Italia mancano gli Enrico Mattei,Olivetti Adriano, e altri imprenditori illuminati che avevano comunque a cuore anche l'identificazione del proprio operato col proprio paese.
Purtroppo oggi imperversa la figura dell'imprenditore finanziere alla Ernesto preatoni....


----------



## Outdider (29 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Io però avevo detto un'altra cosa. Parlavo della salvaguardia dell'occupazione in questo paese. Dallo smantellamento delle partecipazioni statali in poi è iniziato il declino.
> Abbiamo perso l'identità nazionale se siamo diventati Terra di conquista da parte di francesi americani  ecc .non ultima la vicenda della seconda azienda produttrice dell'acciaio in Europa,acquistata dagli indiani per appropriarsi del  portafoglio clienti e poi chiudere a Taranto.
> Che lo stesso Marchionne  dicesse che non era più interessato a produrre in Italia è cosa nota; su €100 diceva che uno proveniva dall'Italia. È chiaro che è giunto a quel punto del saccheggio non vi sia più interesse per la produzione nazionale,e non si può nemmeno giustificare col fatto di conquistare i mercati internazionali, che si può fare ugualmente mantenendo però lo zoccolo duro della produzione in questo paese come avviene per francesi tedeschi e tutti quelli che hanno dei governi con le palle. Tanto per dire i benefici vanno tutti all'azienda, mentre sacrifici a chi ha subito il ridimensionamento, Come ripeto è avvenuto in Italia. Ma ormai è troppo tardi per tornare indietro.
> Poi è un fatto che l'imprenditore cerca di fare esclusivamente i fatti propri.
> ...


QUOTISSIMO!!!


----------



## Lara3 (29 Gennaio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> prima di iniziare mi sembra corretto presentarmi. Anche se il mio nickname è strano, sono un Italiano che vive in Cina da più di 16 anni. Non voglio scendere nel dettaglio del mio lavoro, dico solo che ho una posizione di responsabilità che mi genera non pochi grattacapi oltre purtroppo a quelli che andrò a descrivere qui di seguito del quale una vostra sincera opinione mi sarebbe d’aiuto (specialmente l’opinione del gentil sesso).
> Ho trovato questo forum con la speranza di trovare dei consigli da persone che hanno vissuto già esperienze di tradimenti ecc.
> Sono sposato con una donna Cinese da sette anni ad abbiamo un bellissimo bambino di 5 anni. Dal primo momento che ci eravamo conosciuti tra me e mia moglie era scattata una vera e propria scintilla e la nostra relazione è sempre stata molto attiva e passionale fino alla nascita del nostro figlio. Poi come succede sovente (purtroppo) dopo il figlio le cose si sono un po’ spente ma la relazione è sempre comunque molto “attiva” da entrambi le parti.
> ...


La situazione da voi e’ più seria di quanto dicono i giornali ?


----------



## feather (30 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe fargli pagare i dazi come fanno in Svezia per le aziende svedesi che producono in Cina, riducendo l'occupazione nel proprio paese.In Italia abbiamo industrie che producono all'estero abbattendo l'occupazione nazionale, pagano le tasse all'estero, importano i manufatti in Italia senza pagare alcun dazio come se fossero prodotti in Italia. Il fatto è che la forbice del costo del lavoro viene incamerata dall'azienda produttrice che così specula ,senza alcuna ricaduta sulla società. Che poi vi devono essere anche delle aziende produttrici in loco Nella fattispecie in Cina, è più che normale, ma qui stiamo parlando di un altro fenomeno.
> sono passati più di 50 anni da togliattigrad ... E non mi pare che in quei tempi la Fiat avesse chiuso in Italia nonostante La colonizzazione produttiva di un paese come l'Unione sovietica.


Siamo nel 2020, non nel 1970, l'economia mondiale è profondamente diversa.
E chiudersi a riccio in un mondo sempre più globalizzato mi pare l'equivalente di quei vecchi che si tappano in casa perché fuori c'è un mondo che non capisco più, che gli fa paura.
Purtroppo i meccanismi che regolano la delocalizzazione sono parecchio complessi e non ci sono soluzioni semplici.


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Gennaio 2020)

feather ha detto:


> Siamo nel 2020, non nel 1970, l'economia mondiale è profondamente diversa.
> E chiudersi a riccio in un mondo sempre più globalizzato mi pare l'equivalente di quei vecchi che si tappano in casa perché fuori c'è un mondo che non capisco più, che gli fa paura.
> Purtroppo i meccanismi che regolano la delocalizzazione sono parecchio complessi e non ci sono soluzioni semplici.


le soluzioni sono semplici, ma non accettabili da coloro che hanno dettato le regole della globalizzazione.
Io avevo capito che lo sfruttamento della forza lavoro sarebbe scomparso con la globalizzazione, pensa te.


----------



## Lara3 (30 Gennaio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> prima di iniziare mi sembra corretto presentarmi. Anche se il mio nickname è strano, sono un Italiano che vive in Cina da più di 16 anni. Non voglio scendere nel dettaglio del mio lavoro, dico solo che ho una posizione di responsabilità che mi genera non pochi grattacapi oltre purtroppo a quelli che andrò a descrivere qui di seguito del quale una vostra sincera opinione mi sarebbe d’aiuto (specialmente l’opinione del gentil sesso).
> Ho trovato questo forum con la speranza di trovare dei consigli da persone che hanno vissuto già esperienze di tradimenti ecc.
> Sono sposato con una donna Cinese da sette anni ad abbiamo un bellissimo bambino di 5 anni. Dal primo momento che ci eravamo conosciuti tra me e mia moglie era scattata una vera e propria scintilla e la nostra relazione è sempre stata molto attiva e passionale fino alla nascita del nostro figlio. Poi come succede sovente (purtroppo) dopo il figlio le cose si sono un po’ spente ma la relazione è sempre comunque molto “attiva” da entrambi le parti.
> ...


Tutto bene lì da voi ?
Fatti sentire.


----------



## stany (30 Gennaio 2020)

feather ha detto:


> Siamo nel 2020, non nel 1970, l'economia mondiale è profondamente diversa.
> E chiudersi a riccio in un mondo sempre più globalizzato mi pare l'equivalente di quei vecchi che si tappano in casa perché fuori c'è un mondo che non capisco più, che gli fa paura.
> Purtroppo i meccanismi che regolano la delocalizzazione sono parecchio complessi e non ci sono soluzioni semplici.


 le cause della guerra, della conquista dei mercati commerciali, sono sempre le stesse, come agli albori della industrializzazione , o addirittura ai  tempi di Marco Polo e delle repubbliche marinare.
Se la politica non governa tali fenomeni, allora abdica in favore del mercato e delle sue regole. Regole che producono i danni che abbiamo sotto gli occhi .
inoltre negli ultimi 20 anni il mondo occidentale, quello più sprovveduto ,ha delegato soprattutto allla Cina la produzione di beni di consumo ; pensando che inizialmente concedendogli il layout e la tecnologia più evoluta, avrebbe avuto uno scambio alla pari,ci siamo accorti però che oggi quelli producono beni di consumo anche di livelli tecnologicamente evoluti e gli industriali che sono andati giustamente in quella terra per conquistare il mercato interno della Cina, hanno abbandonato completamente questo paese.
Et di oggi il richiamo di erdogan nei confronti di Macron,  molto esplicito, a non sfruttare la vicenda della Libia ai fini del petrolio (dopo che lo stesso Macron aveva chiesto alla Turchia di mon inviare armamenti al generale haftar) 
   Non si capisce se gli interessi che abbiamo con l'Eni in quel paese, verranno salvaguardati, oppure passeranno in mano ai francesi tedeschi, eccetera...

Personalmente sono convinto che un sistema keynesiano sia meglio di quello neoliberista. Ma bisogna fare una scelta di campo. Ed in un  sistema come quello dell'Euro e delle politiche assoggettate alla elite burocratica di Bruxelles,  è impossibile.
Ma sarebbe necessario parlare di sovranità monetaria, di signoraggio bancario , ecc...
Le piccole imprese in Italia chiudono perché non riescono ad accedere al credito. il quantitative easing che ha fatto draghi da questo punto di vista è servito ben a poco.quello americano fatto da Obama subito dopo la crisi del 2008 ha consentito di dimezzare la disoccupazione. Qui i soldi sono andati solo ad azzerare le perdite delle banche.


----------



## stany (30 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Tutto bene lì da voi ?
> Fatti sentire.


C'è un audio di ieri che ho provato ad allegare qui ma non riesco:  un italiano che è arrivato in Cina, dice che ci sono 9 mila  morti e 70 mila contagiati. L'esercito presidia le strade in tenuta antisommossa.
sostiene che il vaccino lo stanno preparando in funzione del virus che è uscito da un loro laboratorio, il caso zero pare sia proprio il medico che maneggiava questo virus, prodotto per scopi bellici probabilmente ,offensivi o difensivi. Anche se sembra una bufala e pare surreale, il tono  con cui lo dice pare molto credibile. È una notizia che gira su WhatsApp e di cui non conosco la fonte.
Dice addirittura di fare scorta di liquidi detergenti, di mascherine e di cibo.....


----------



## Lara3 (30 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> C'è un audio di ieri che ho provato ad allegare qui ma non riesco, dov'è un italiano che è arrivato in Cina, dice che ci sono 9 mila  morti e 70 mila contagiati. L'esercito presidia le strade in tenuta antisommossa.
> sostiene che il vaccino lo stanno preparando in funzione del virus che è uscito da un loro laboratorio, il caso zero pare sia proprio il medico che maneggiava questo virus, prodotto per scopi bellici probabilmente ,offensivi o difensivi. Anche se sembra una bufala e pare surreale, il tono  con cui lo dice pare molto credibile. È una notizia che gira su WhatsApp e di cui non conosco la fonte.
> Dice addirittura di fare scorta di liquidi detergenti, di mascherine e di cibo.....


Ah ... e il nostro amico ?


----------



## stany (30 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ah ... e il nostro amico ?


Mah.... non voglio fare battute fuori luogo....
comunque l'audio in questione è molto inquietante chiaramente quello non dice nome cognome e sta girando su WhatsApp e non so da chi sia stato ricevuto per prima.
Comunque non stento a credere che i morti possono essere veramente intorno ai 10.000....


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2020)

Come mai a me non mi è mai riuscito di stare in ansia x queste cose? 

Sars mucche pazze aids 

Non mi riesce proprio fisicamente stare preoccupato 

Ma sono solo io?


----------



## stany (30 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Come mai a me non mi è mai riuscito di stare in ansia x queste cose?
> 
> Sars mucche pazze aids
> 
> ...


io non è che sono preoccupato Mio figlio è vicinoo di banco di un cinese vado a mangiare al suo ristorante per dire....
Comunque è abbastanza inquietante... Soprattutto per l'anomalia dell'incubazione che non è rilevabile se non quando è conclamata....per dire la temperatura che rilevano quando scendono all'aeroporto di Roma i passeggeri provenienti dalla Cina,non dice assolutamente alcunché sullo stato di questi ,in quanto potrebbero sviluppare dopo 10-15 giorni il virus.....


----------



## stany (30 Gennaio 2020)

Vi ricordate della spagnola? 
una sorella di mia nonna che andò in America al ritorno in Italia dopo 2 anni morì col marito ed un  figlio!  si salvò solo un altro figlio....


L'influenza spagnola, altrimenti conosciuta come la grande influenza o epidemia spagnola, fu una pandemia influenzale, insolitamente mortale, che fra il 1918 e il 1920         uccise centinaia di milioni di persone nel mondo,       la prima delle due pandemie che coinvolgono il virus dell'influenza H1N1


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> io non è che sono preoccupato Mio figlio è vicinoo di banco di un cinese vado a mangiare al suo ristorante per dire....
> Comunque è abbastanza inquietante... Soprattutto per l'anomalia dell'incubazione che non è rilevabile se non quando è conclamata....per dire la temperatura che rilevano quando scendono all'aeroporto di Roma i passeggeri provenienti dalla Cina,non dice assolutamente alcunché sullo stato di questi ,in quanto potrebbero sviluppare dopo 10-15 giorni il virus.....


Ma la situazione è sicuramente seria, anche perché la sensazione mia è che abbiano intopato qualcosa in laboratorio

Però non c'è la faccio a allarmarmi o a essere intimamente agitato, non so come spiegare

Non cela faccio fisicamente


----------



## stany (30 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma la situazione è sicuramente seria, anche perché la sensazione mia è che abbiano intopato qualcosa in laboratorio
> 
> Però non c'è la faccio a allarmarmi o a essere intimamente agitato, non so come spiegare
> 
> Non cela faccio fisicamente


ma nemmeno io perché del resto forse non abbiamo il  vicino di casa che è appena arrivato dalla Cina l'altro ieri....


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> ma nemmeno io perché del resto forse non abbiamo il  vicino di casa che è appena arrivato dalla Cina l'altro ieri....


Intanto sono confermati 2 casi in Italia, così ci si toglie il pensiero e se qualcuno si deve preoccupare almeno si preoccupa per qualcosa


----------



## stany (30 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Intanto sono confermati 2 casi in Italia, così ci si toglie il pensiero e se qualcuno si deve preoccupare almeno si preoccupa per qualcosa


E sono cinesi..... Io nel mio condominio ho  un cinese! 
Comunque l'hanno preso un po' sottogamba mi sa.....a Roma tre giorni fa hanno fatto scendere tutti dall'aereo proveniente dalla provincia di huan, gli hanno misurato solo la febbre, poi tutto bene: liberi! quando si sa che avrebbero dovuto tenerli in quarantena almeno per  il periodo di latenza.....Quelli magari tra 3 giorni contagiano mezza  roma.....


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> E sono cinesi..... Io nel mio condominio ho  un cinese!
> Comunque l'hanno preso un po' sottogamba mi sa.....a Roma tre giorni fa hanno fatto scendere tutti dall'aereo proveniente dalla provincia di huan, gli hanno misurato solo la febbre, poi tutto bene: liberi! quando si sa che avrebbero voluto tenerli in quarantena almeno per  il periodo di latenza.....Quelli magari tra 3 giorni contagiano mezza  roma.....


Si chiude la stalla quando i buoi sono scappati 

Ormai è tardi, i contatti potenzialmente contagiosi li hanno già avuti

Tanto come stanno le cose non te lo dicono, anche perché mi sa che come gira il vento non ci capiscono una sega nemmeno loro. 

è come quando stavano zitti su chernobyl, te lo ricordi?


----------



## stany (30 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si chiude la stalla quando i buoi sono scappati
> 
> Ormai è tardi, i contatti potenzialmente contagiosi li hanno già avuti
> 
> ...


 Proprio così
Stasera su la7 ho visto la sicurezza del presidente dell'Associazione dei Medici "antivirus" vacillare un po'. Nel senso che non dava più per scontato che sia una cosa gestibile; ha detto non andate proprio all'est non solo in Cina.... E emblematico quello che ha detto circa lo scalare di uno in uno praticamente la possibilità  del contagio. Significa che dovresti tenere tutti quanti in quarantena dopo averli localizzati.
Stante poi che la diffusione da individuo a individuo sia incontrollabile! Quindi se la premessa è di prenderli tutti per evitare che contagino a loro volta qualcun altro, siamo messi bene!!
Sentivo invece che il tasso di mortalità sia un terzo di quello della sars; E da questo punto di vista c'è un depotenziamento del pericolo. Il fatto grave ribadisco, è che la latenza sia asintomatica fino allo sviluppo e alla  contestuale potenziale contagiosità....


----------



## Lara3 (31 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si chiude la stalla quando i buoi sono scappati
> 
> Ormai è tardi, i contatti potenzialmente contagiosi li hanno già avuti
> 
> ...


Insomma , i due cinesi che facevano parte di una comitiva sono atterrati a Milano il 23 gennaio e fino adesso sono stati in giro a passeggio fino ad arrivare a Roma. Quindi ...?
Hanno capito che tutta questa comitiva adesso va fermata , basta selfie e cazzate varie, la probabilità che ci siano altri contagiati è alta. Andate dove sono stati alloggiati e dove hanno mangiato i cinesi della comitiva. Mettete i sigilli anche la, non solo nell’ultimo hotel.
Mi fa rabbia la superficialità con la quale viene trattato questo problema.
Dicevano che facevano i controlli ... ok. Quali controlli ? Temperatura. 
Cosa ??? Tutto qui ? 
Allora dite piuttosto che non fate niente . 
Io per ora sono tranquilla, sono settimane che non vedo un cinese, ma insomma bloccare questi voli un po’ prima ?
Comunque il nostro amico non si fa sentire.
Lui si che sarebbe un informatore alla sorgente.


----------



## stany (31 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Insomma , i due cinesi che facevano parte di una comitiva sono atterrati a Milano il 23 gennaio e fino adesso sono stati in giro a passeggio fino ad arrivare a Roma. Quindi ...?
> Hanno capito che tutta questa comitiva adesso va fermata , basta selfie e cazzate varie, la probabilità che ci siano altri contagiati è alta. Andate dove sono stati alloggiati e dove hanno mangiato i cinesi della comitiva. Mettete i sigilli anche la, non solo nell’ultimo hotel.
> Mi fa rabbia la superficialità con la quale viene trattato questo problema.
> Dicevano che facevano i controlli ... ok. Quali controlli ? Temperatura.
> ...


È quasi sicuro  che il ministero della sanità (non dico Speranza) non fosse informato sulle caratteristiche di questo virus: tempo di incubazione, sintomatologia, e quindi precauzioni. Se atterra  un charter a Roma , deve essere presidiato, e tutti i passeggeri messi in quarantena per il tempo necessario.
Non è stato fatto tutto ciò!
Ora i rischi sono imprevedibili!


----------



## Lara3 (31 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> È quasi sicuro  che il ministero della sanità (non dico Speranza) non fosse informato sulle caratteristiche di questo virus: tempo di incubazione, sintomatologia, e quindi precauzioni. Se atterra  un charter a Roma , deve essere presidiato, e tutti i passeggeri messi in quarantena per il tempo necessario.
> Non è stato fatto tutto ciò!
> Ora i rischi sono imprevedibili!


Ho capito tutto: Speranza è laureato in scienze politiche . A quando un medico al Ministero della Salute ? 
Che la salute ( o speranza) sia con voi !


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> C'è un audio di ieri che ho provato ad allegare qui ma non riesco:  un italiano che è arrivato in Cina, dice che ci sono 9 mila  morti e 70 mila contagiati. L'esercito presidia le strade in tenuta antisommossa.
> sostiene che il vaccino lo stanno preparando in funzione del virus che è uscito da un loro laboratorio, il caso zero pare sia proprio il medico che maneggiava questo virus, prodotto per scopi bellici probabilmente ,offensivi o difensivi. Anche se sembra una bufala e pare surreale, il tono  con cui lo dice pare molto credibile. È una notizia che gira su WhatsApp e di cui non conosco la fonte.
> Dice addirittura di fare scorta di liquidi detergenti, di mascherine e di cibo.....


È stato dichiarato bufala dal Ministero


----------



## stany (31 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È stato dichiarato bufala dal Ministero


E certo che dovevano dire che era vero!
Il Video del ragazzo senza un braccio che mangia la rana al supermercato ce l'ho integrale: ieri su la7 hanno fatto vedere solo l'inizio Poi l'hanno tagliato.
adesso stanno riconducendo l'origine al consumo di carne cruda di animali vari tra cui pipistrelli ecc..(anche se pipistrello che mangiava ieri la ragazza del video in TV era cotto nel brodetto) . Ma qualcuno dice che li mangiano proprio crudi  .

Ma anche questo potrebbe essere divulgato per smontare l'ipotesi che il virus sia stato creato in laboratorio.

Meglio far apparire un popolo come primitivo nelle abitudini alimentari, che alimentare il sospetto che nei laboratori non solo cinesi eh, si sviluppino delle armi batteriologiche.
Perché poi la domanda sarebbe relativa alla curiosità se avvengano queste cose in tutto il mondo ,non solo Dove mangiano i serpenti. Meglio dire che se si mangiano i pipistrelli e le rane e le salamandre si rischia di creare una pandemia.
Quando sappiamo che la stessa spagnola, l'ebola, ma anche l'acca ivu, si sosteneva fossero stati creati in laboratorio. E non dai cinesi eh!


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> E certo che dovevano dire che era vero!
> Il Video del ragazzo senza un braccio che mangia la rana al supermercato ce l'ho integrale: ieri su la7 hanno fatto vedere solo l'inizio Poi l'hanno tagliato.
> adesso stanno riconducendo l'origine al consumo di carne cruda di animali vari tra cui pipistrelli ecc..(anche se pipistrello che mangiava ieri la ragazza del video in TV era cotto nel brodetto) . Ma qualcuno dice che li mangiano proprio crudi  .
> 
> ...


Se fosse un virus creato in laboratorio, potrebbe essere stato diffuso anche da altri.
La bufala è il video.
Non è escluso che tra tante ipotesi una possa essere vera.
Siamo tanti, ogni tanto una bella epidemia riequilibra il pianeta.


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2020)

Dati ufficiali parlano di 170 vittime e 7.800 persone contagiate, *più di mille in gravi condizion*i. Primi casi in India e nelle Filippine, ma solo l'1 per cento dei malati è fuori dalla Cina. Continuano le evacuazioni degli stranieri dal Paese. *Russia, Mongolia e Kazakistan hanno già chiuso le frontiere*. Il premier Conte: "Sul Coronavirus, l'Italia è in prima linea per cautela e prevenzione". (TG1)
Io non capisco però una cosa. Wuhan sembra essere una città blindata ma i voli da questa città sono arrivati in questi giorni in Italia secondo gli orari indicati on line.
Ancora adesso è possibile prenotarli dall'aeroporto cinese di Wuhan per Milano. Mi sfugge qualcosa. Forse è un blocco temporaneo? O...?









						Buckley (NYT): "Wuhan è una città blindata. Gli eroi sono i medici"
					

Parla il giornalista del New York Times Chris Buckley che si trova nella città blindata di Wuhan, in Cina. Gabriele Zagni




					www.la7.it


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2020)




----------



## stany (31 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se fosse un virus creato in laboratorio, potrebbe essere stato diffuso anche da altri.
> La bufala è il video.
> Non è escluso che tra tante ipotesi una possa essere vera.
> Siamo tanti, ogni tanto una bella epidemia riequilibra il pianeta.


Il video di quello che si mangia la rana viva? Ma tu l'hai visto? La bufala potrebbe essere la dichiarazione di quel ragazzo che è andato in Cina che ha parlato di 9000 morti l'altro ieri.... Che si producano da sempre le armi batteriologiche è un fatto risaputo, protetto chiaramente dal segreto militare in tutte le nazioni.


----------



## stany (31 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Dati ufficiali parlano di 170 vittime e 7.800 persone contagiate, *più di mille in gravi condizion*i. Primi casi in India e nelle Filippine, ma solo l'1 per cento dei malati è fuori dalla Cina. Continuano le evacuazioni degli stranieri dal Paese. *Russia, Mongolia e Kazakistan hanno già chiuso le frontiere*. Il premier Conte: "Sul Coronavirus, l'Italia è in prima linea per cautela e prevenzione". (TG1)
> Io non capisco però una cosa. Wuhan sembra essere una città blindata ma i voli da questa città sono arrivati in questi giorni in Italia secondo gli orari indicati on line.
> Ancora adesso è possibile prenotarli dall'aeroporto cinese di Wuhan per Milano. Mi sfugge qualcosa. Forse è un blocco temporaneo? O...?
> 
> ...


O.... Ci sono degli interessi economici che prevalgono sulla cautela.
Secondo me nessuno sa niente con certezza, men che meno noi italiani.


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2020)

Sulla Farnesina parla di annuncio di sospensione del traffico aereo dal 30. 




__





						Viaggiare Sicuri
					






					www.viaggiaresicuri.it
				



A seguito della diffusione del “nuovo coronavirus” 2019-nCoV, originatasi dalla città di Wuhan, nella provincia cinese dell’Hubei, si raccomanda di evitare tutti i viaggi nella provincia dell’Hubei. In ragione delle misure attuate dalle Autorità locali per il contenimento del coronavirus (limitazioni alla circolazione in alcune aree del Paese, chiusura temporanea di molti uffici pubblici, sospensione delle celebrazioni per il Capodanno cinese e chiusura di alcune attrazioni turistiche, posticipo della riapertura di scuole e università), si consiglia di posticipare viaggi non necessari nel resto del Paese. Dal 31 dicembre 2019 si continuano a registrare casi di persone affette da coronavirus in tutta la Cina continentale, nonché casi di decessi connessi al coronavirus. La grande maggioranza dei casi di infezione è stata registrata a Wuhan, ma sono state coinvolte anche altre città e province nel Paese, tra le quali Pechino, Shanghai e il Guangdong. Il 30 gennaio 2020, l’Organizzazione Mondiale della Sanità (OMS) ha dichiarato il nuovo coronavirus una Emergenza di Sanità Pubblica di Interesse Internazionale. Le autorità locali stanno adottando le necessarie misure di contenimento. Molti uffici pubblici rimarranno chiusi fino al 2 febbraio ed è possibile che la chiusura venga prorogata. Le autorità cinesi hanno inoltre posticipato la riapertura delle scuole e di alcuni campus universitari. Casi di infezione da coronavirus sono segnalati anche al di fuori della Cina, inclusa l’Italia. E’ stata annunciata il 30 gennaio la sospensione del traffico aereo tra Italia e Cina. Per informazioni sul proprio volo, si raccomanda di contattare direttamente la compagnia aerea o agenzia viaggi di riferimento. Per maggiori informazioni e consigli pratici, si rimanda al Focus Coronavirus, pubblicato sulla homepage di Viaggiare Sicuri, nonché al sito web dell’OMS: https://www.who.int/health-topics/coronavirus


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2020)




----------



## Lara3 (31 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> View attachment 8680


----------



## Lara3 (31 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> View attachment 8681


Italia doveva importare il coronavirus ancora per una settimana!


----------



## Lara3 (31 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> View attachment 8681


2000 nuovi contagi accertati al giorno e ci sono ancora voli da e per Cina.


----------



## Kid (31 Gennaio 2020)

Cinesi are the new immigrants: Salvini ora avrà da fare campagna elettorale per altri 2 anni.


----------



## stany (31 Gennaio 2020)

Kid ha detto:


> Cinesi are the new immigrants: Salvini ora avrà da fare campagna elettorale per altri 2 anni.


Ah meno male... solo che quando suonerà il  campanello sarà difficile capire  come si chiami un cinese:  
"scusi lei signor Weijng Tsaoung Pejihn, oppure il cugino Huang Zhang Wei?" 
Risposta: "sono il nonno paralitico, fatti inculale da una capla di montagna"


----------



## stany (31 Gennaio 2020)

Una riflessione..  


In una cultura millenaria ,come quella cinese, pensiamo che abbiano cominciato a mangiare i pipistrelli a settembre scorso? 
Se queste pandemie ,che per caratteristiche sono periodiche, legate al consumo di carne cruda animale fossero così letali, la popolazione della Cina  dovrebbe essere dimezzata almeno due volte ogni secolo, e ad oggi  non arriverebbe  a duecento milioni.
Evidentemente si tratta di altro.
L'ultima ecatombe fu del 1961 ; morirono da 30 a 40 milioni di persone, per le errate impostazioni dello sviluppo economico volute da Mao. Morirono di fame. Se fosse stata una pandemia ,anche con le frontiere chiuse di allora, la diffusione ci sarebbe comunque stata , anche in altri paesi.

Per me è stato Donald....

Poi non trovate strano che nessuno degli "esperti" di altri paesi ,compresa la Cina, dicano la loro in dirette televisive, come quando accade con i casi di terrorismo islamico,per esempio? 

Poi,i dati: stamani parlavano di 180mila potenziali contagiati solo  nella provincia di wuhang ; se anche solo il 3% è condannato a morire, siamo a 5400 decessi, solo lì! Sempre potenziali eh!
Non in tutta la Cina.....

c'è qualcosa che non torna tra la diffusione dei dati e la congruità degli stessi con la situazione veramente in atto


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Il video di quello che si mangia la rana viva? Ma tu l'hai visto? *La bufala potrebbe essere la dichiarazione di quel ragazzo che è andato in Cina che ha parlato di 9000 morti l'altro ieri*.... Che si producano da sempre le armi batteriologiche è un fatto risaputo, protetto chiaramente dal segreto militare in tutte le nazioni.


Non ho  visto il video e non voglio vederlo. A me fa già impressione vedere mangiare la lasagna napoletana tradizionale di carnevale che viene digerita durante tutta la quaresima...
Sì intendevo quella.
Oltre ad assomigliare a “mio cugino...” Non è che una singola persona può avere più informazioni delle organizzazioni internazionali.
Resta che la cosa migliore è usare le normali precauzioni.
Sarà che ho letto Storia della colonna infame. E se l‘aveva capita Manzoni che credeva che le sanguisughe portassero via il sangue cattivo, posso non aver paura degli untori.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Una riflessione..
> 
> 
> In una cultura millenaria ,come quella cinese, pensiamo che abbiano cominciato a mangiare i pipistrelli a settembre scorso?
> ...


Dai i ci sto. Troviamo il complotto!
Mi sembra una buona ipotesi.


----------



## stany (31 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dai i ci sto. Troviamo il complotto!
> Mi sembra una buona ipotesi.











						CORONAVIRUS/ Gli italiani a Wuhan svelano ciò che la Cina nasconde al mondo
					

Coronavirus: fonti riconducibili a cittadini italiani che si trovano a Wuhan, parlano di un bilancio molto peggiore di quello comunicato da Pechino




					www.ilsussidiario.net
				




Non è un complotto!
Un complotto prevede che vi sia chi lo ha  architettato e chi lo subisca.... Se fosse Donald, sarebbe un complotto...
Ma se il virus è prodotto nei laboratori cinesi......


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> CORONAVIRUS/ Gli italiani a Wuhan svelano ciò che la Cina nasconde al mondo
> 
> 
> Coronavirus: fonti riconducibili a cittadini italiani che si trovano a Wuhan, parlano di un bilancio molto peggiore di quello comunicato da Pechino
> ...


Se hanno problemi di sovrappopolazione... 
Comunque non escluderei Donald


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se hanno problemi di sovrappopolazione...
> Comunque non escluderei Donald


----------



## stany (31 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se hanno problemi di sovrappopolazione...
> Comunque non escluderei Donald


È la carenza di dichiarazioni da parte di altri Stati che fa pensare...a me lascia basito per esempio, che sia l'organizzazione della sanità mondiale , giustamente, a parlare di emergenza mondiale. Daglili Stati Uniti non dicono assolutamente nulla;quando sappiamo che nelle principali città ci sono le comunità più grandi del  mondo occidentale di cinesi. Per dire: sono 13 volte la nostra!

Sembra proprio quasi :  ognuno per sé e per gli altri se ce n'è!


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> È la carenza di dichiarazioni da parte di altri Stati che fa pensare...a me lascia basito per esempio, che sia l'organizzazione della sanità mondiale , giustamente, a parlare di emergenza mondiale. Negli Stati Uniti non dicono assolutamente nulla;quando sappiamo che nelle principali città ci sono le comunità più grandi del  mondo occidentale di cinesi. Per dire: sono 13 volte la nostra!
> 
> Sembra proprio quasi :  ognuno per sé e per gli altri se ce n'è!


Semplicemente non sanno cosa dire.
E Donald più sta zitto meglio è.


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> View attachment 8683


Lascia stare le papere -_-


----------



## stany (1 Febbraio 2020)

Sono dal solito cinese , dove vado da almeno tredici anni (il figlio dei titolari è compagno di banco del mio), e oggi ci sarà un quarto degli avventori che vi sono normalmente,forse. Vi sono alcuni cinesi loro amici, con le valigie .... Forse devono tornare in Cina.
Speriamo bene!


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sono dal solito cinese , dove vado da almeno tredici anni (il figlio dei titolari è compagno di banco del mio), e oggi ci sarà un quarto degli avventori che vi sono normalmente,forse. Vi sono alcuni cinesi loro amici, con le valigie .... Forse devono tornare in Cina.
> Speriamo bene!


Robb de matt


----------



## stany (1 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Robb de matt


Se non mi sentirete più ,saprete il perché


----------



## Lanyanjing (3 Febbraio 2020)

Ciao a tutti,

sono ancora vivo.... ho preso una lieve influenza e sono stato a letto. Qui ora è tranquillo anche se la città è diciamo "blindata".... se sei dentro bene, se esci non è detto che ti fanno rientrare. Ho un po' di amici che hanno deciso di farsi delle vacanze...ma secondo me è stata una pessima idea.

Prima smaltisco un po' di email accumulate e poi vi racconto come è andata a finire con mia moglie....


----------



## Lara3 (3 Febbraio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> sono ancora vivo.... ho preso una lieve influenza e sono stato a letto. Qui ora è tranquillo anche se la città è diciamo "blindata".... se sei dentro bene, se esci non è detto che ti fanno rientrare. Ho un po' di amici che hanno deciso di farsi delle vacanze...ma secondo me è stata una pessima idea.
> 
> Prima smaltisco un po' di email accumulate e poi vi racconto come è andata a finire con mia moglie....


Sono contenta per te ed aspettiamo con vivo interesse news situazione coniugale & coronavirus & cornavirus.


----------



## perplesso (3 Febbraio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> sono ancora vivo.... ho preso una lieve influenza e sono stato a letto. Qui ora è tranquillo anche se la città è diciamo "blindata".... se sei dentro bene, se esci non è detto che ti fanno rientrare. Ho un po' di amici che hanno deciso di farsi delle vacanze...ma secondo me è stata una pessima idea.
> 
> Prima smaltisco un po' di email accumulate e poi vi racconto come è andata a finire con mia moglie....


in effetti non è un buon momento per i cinesi in vacanza


----------



## Lara3 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> prima di iniziare mi sembra corretto presentarmi. Anche se il mio nickname è strano, sono un Italiano che vive in Cina da più di 16 anni. Non voglio scendere nel dettaglio del mio lavoro, dico solo che ho una posizione di responsabilità che mi genera non pochi grattacapi oltre purtroppo a quelli che andrò a descrivere qui di seguito del quale una vostra sincera opinione mi sarebbe d’aiuto (specialmente l’opinione del gentil sesso).
> Ho trovato questo forum con la speranza di trovare dei consigli da persone che hanno vissuto già esperienze di tradimenti ecc.
> Sono sposato con una donna Cinese da sette anni ad abbiamo un bellissimo bambino di 5 anni. Dal primo momento che ci eravamo conosciuti tra me e mia moglie era scattata una vera e propria scintilla e la nostra relazione è sempre stata molto attiva e passionale fino alla nascita del nostro figlio. Poi come succede sovente (purtroppo) dopo il figlio le cose si sono un po’ spente ma la relazione è sempre comunque molto “attiva” da entrambi le parti.
> ...


News sulla situazione in Cina ?


----------



## stany (9 Febbraio 2020)

Dalla Cina non so..  ma da quella in Italia: vedo attività disertate dal pubblico italiano.
Sono al solito ristorante,adesso, ed è semivuoto; siamo noi tre ed altro sei, peraltro non clienti abituali...

mannaggia, mi viene tutto sottolineato!


----------



## Lanyanjing (10 Febbraio 2020)

Ciao a tutti, oggi sono rientrato al lavoro dopo un lungo lavoro di scartoffie per ottenere l'autorizzazione alla riapertura dell'azienda.

La situazione è sempre critica perchè le città sono blindate, se esci e vai in un'altra città rischi di passare la quarantena prima di entrare. Dove vivo io che sono a meno di 100km da Shenzhen è tranquillo (e per fortuna qualche ristorante Italiano è riaperto) ma speriamo che a causa della vicinanza a Shenzhen non applichino la quarantena generale a tutta la città che vuol dire stare tutti a casa ed ogni due giorni può uscire solo una persona per fare le compere.... un coprifuoco in piena regola. Inutile dire che manderò mia moglie a fare le compere .
Comunque a vedere dai dati ufficiali si incomincia a vedere una flessione del contagio ed un aumento dei dimessi dall'ospedale. Il livello di mortalità è sul 2% e sembra stabile dall'inizio dell'epidemia. Ora il problema principale è verificare chi è stato nella provincia del Hubei (Wuhan) perchè molti non lo dichiarano e dove vivo io a causa di questa omertà hanno contagiato un dottore all'ospedale... ecco perchè ora se la polizia lo scopre ti preleva in casa e rischi dai 7 ai 15 anni di galera (pena di morte se il contagio è fatto di proposito)


----------



## void (10 Febbraio 2020)

Un grosso in bocca al lupo


----------



## stany (10 Febbraio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, oggi sono rientrato al lavoro dopo un lungo lavoro di scartoffie per ottenere l'autorizzazione alla riapertura dell'azienda.
> 
> La situazione è sempre critica perchè le città sono blindate, se esci e vai in un'altra città rischi di passare la quarantena prima di entrare. Dove vivo io che sono a meno di 100km da Shenzhen è tranquillo (e per fortuna qualche ristorante Italiano è riaperto) ma speriamo che a causa della vicinanza a Shenzhen non applichino la quarantena generale a tutta la città che vuol dire stare tutti a casa ed ogni due giorni può uscire solo una persona per fare le compere.... un coprifuoco in piena regola. Inutile dire che manderò mia moglie a fare le compere .
> Comunque a vedere dai dati ufficiali si incomincia a vedere una flessione del contagio ed un aumento dei dimessi dall'ospedale. Il livello di mortalità è sul 2% e sembra stabile dall'inizio dell'epidemia. Ora il problema principale è verificare chi è stato nella provincia del Hubei (Wuhan) perchè molti non lo dichiarano e dove vivo io a causa di questa omertà hanno contagiato un dottore all'ospedale... ecco perchè ora se la polizia lo scopre ti preleva in casa e rischi dai 7 ai 15 anni di galera (pena di morte se il contagio è fatto di proposito)


Grazie del ragguaglio. Spero per voi che vada tutto bene. In tv ho visto le immagini di gente che veniva prelevata a forza nelle proprie case. Non so in quale città della Cina avvenisse ciò. Sembrava di vedere un film di fantascienza.
Se ci sono ristoranti italiani aperti lì da voi, almeno potrai consolarti col cibo italiano ,o meglio con la cucina italiana.
Buon lavoro allora


----------



## Lara3 (10 Febbraio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, oggi sono rientrato al lavoro dopo un lungo lavoro di scartoffie per ottenere l'autorizzazione alla riapertura dell'azienda.
> 
> La situazione è sempre critica perchè le città sono blindate, se esci e vai in un'altra città rischi di passare la quarantena prima di entrare. Dove vivo io che sono a meno di 100km da Shenzhen è tranquillo (e per fortuna qualche ristorante Italiano è riaperto) ma speriamo che a causa della vicinanza a Shenzhen non applichino la quarantena generale a tutta la città che vuol dire stare tutti a casa ed ogni due giorni può uscire solo una persona per fare le compere.... un coprifuoco in piena regola. Inutile dire che manderò mia moglie a fare le compere .
> Comunque a vedere dai dati ufficiali si incomincia a vedere una flessione del contagio ed un aumento dei dimessi dall'ospedale. Il livello di mortalità è sul 2% e sembra stabile dall'inizio dell'epidemia. Ora il problema principale è verificare chi è stato nella provincia del Hubei (Wuhan) perchè molti non lo dichiarano e dove vivo io a causa di questa omertà hanno contagiato un dottore all'ospedale... ecco perchè ora se la polizia lo scopre ti preleva in casa e rischi dai 7 ai 15 anni di galera (pena di morte se il contagio è fatto di proposito)


Buona fortuna !


----------



## Lanyanjing (11 Febbraio 2020)

Ora che ho un po' di tempo vi racconto: dopo aver parlato con mia moglie e chiarito quello che mi turbava della nostra relazione mi ha risposto che capiva il mio stato d'animo. Mi ha garantito spergiurando che è sempre stata fedele e che cercherà di coinvolgermi di più nelle sue attività. Diciamo che l'intenzione è quella di stare più insieme e condividere i nostri spazi qualche volta. Mi sembra giusto.... ma visto che non ho una grande fiducia in quello che mi ha detto mi sono subito comprato un biglietto per Bangkok e andrò a rilassarmi a Maggio per circa una settimana...


----------



## disincantata (11 Febbraio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Ora che ho un po' di tempo vi racconto: dopo aver parlato con mia moglie e chiarito quello che mi turbava della nostra relazione mi ha risposto che capiva il mio stato d'animo. Mi ha garantito spergiurando che è sempre stata fedele e che cercherà di coinvolgermi di più nelle sue attività. Diciamo che l'intenzione è quella di stare più insieme e condividere i nostri spazi qualche volta. Mi sembra giusto.... ma visto che non ho una grande fiducia in quello che mi ha detto mi sono subito comprato un biglietto per Bangkok e andrò a rilassarmi a Maggio per circa una settimana...


Magari lapaura del coronavirus la rende fedelissima. Buona vacanza.


----------



## Lanyanjing (11 Febbraio 2020)

disincantata ha detto:


> Magari lapaura del coronavirus la rende fedelissima. Buona vacanza.


Forse.... poi passata la paura diventa peggio di prima  Per gli auguri.... fammeli quando sono atterrato a Bangkok  sai qui continuano a mettere in quarantena intere città...


----------



## stany (11 Febbraio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Ora che ho un po' di tempo vi racconto: dopo aver parlato con mia moglie e chiarito quello che mi turbava della nostra relazione mi ha risposto che capiva il mio stato d'animo. Mi ha garantito spergiurando che è sempre stata fedele e che cercherà di coinvolgermi di più nelle sue attività. Diciamo che l'intenzione è quella di stare più insieme e condividere i nostri spazi qualche volta. Mi sembra giusto.... ma visto che non ho una grande fiducia in quello che mi ha detto mi sono subito comprato un biglietto per Bangkok e andrò a rilassarmi a Maggio per circa una settimana...


Bangkok è piena di mignotte cinesi


----------



## Gennaro73 (12 Febbraio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Ora che ho un po' di tempo vi racconto: dopo aver parlato con mia moglie e chiarito quello che mi turbava della nostra relazione mi ha risposto che capiva il mio stato d'animo. Mi ha garantito spergiurando che è sempre stata fedele e che cercherà di coinvolgermi di più nelle sue attività. Diciamo che l'intenzione è quella di stare più insieme e condividere i nostri spazi qualche volta. Mi sembra giusto.... ma visto che non ho una grande fiducia in quello che mi ha detto mi sono subito comprato un biglietto per Bangkok e andrò a rilassarmi a Maggio per circa una settimana...



A me, la mia spergiurava che nemmeno li guardava gli altri uomini. Al tempo stesso criticava me, perché si diceva convinta che dessi occhiate "sentimentali" ad altre.
Mai guardato un culo davanti a lei.

Al contrario, per ora ho  prove di flirt, ammissione di sguardi scoperecci (ecco perché accusava me ingiustamente), e massicci indizi  di petting, costituiti da una sua costanza nel.considerarli robetta che non sarebbe nemmeno un tradimento, ed arrivando persino a suggerirmi di farmeli praticare da escort, per lo sfizio di farlo.

Mi rimaneva impressa la faccia che faceva quando.negava certe  cose, che lei non sa che io so, che ha fatto.

Anche a te, rilassa l'idea di dare un pò d'infedeltà a tua volta alla tua partner?
Più che vendetta, lo sento  come un mollare la tensione


----------



## Lanyanjing (12 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Bangkok è piena di mignotte cinesi


ce ne sono di tutte le nazioni.....


----------



## Lanyanjing (12 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Anche a te, rilassa l'idea di dare un pò d'infedeltà a tua volta alla tua partner?
> Più che vendetta, lo sento  come un mollare la tensione


Diciamo di si, prendermi degli spazi che per questioni di lavoro non posso avere (cosa che lei ha)... sicuramente sarà l'occasione per rilassarsi e pensare a me stesso almeno una volta.


----------



## Lara3 (12 Febbraio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Diciamo di si, prendermi degli spazi che per questioni di lavoro non posso avere (cosa che lei ha)... sicuramente sarà l'occasione per rilassarsi e pensare a me stesso almeno una volta.


Parti da solo ?
Ed il discorso che dovevi fare con lei l’hai fatto ?


----------



## Lanyanjing (12 Febbraio 2020)

Ciao Lara3, per il momento un mio amico americano (anche lui sposato con una Cinese) e forse si aggiunge anche un mio amico tedesco che vive qui nella mi stessa città........ e poi se vuole unirsi Gennaro73 è benvenuto 
Si ci siamo parlati, l'ho anche scritto in qualche post precedente. Non sono stato a descrivere tutta la discussione, diciamo che a parte spergiurare che è stata ed è una santa, ha compreso le mie preoccupazioni e cosa mi urta nel suo modo di fare. Dopo il virus cercheremo di fare più cose insieme, coinvolgerci a vicenda e che cambierà. Visto che non ci credo molto..... mi sono organizzato la mia vacanza relax in Thai.


----------



## Lara3 (12 Febbraio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Ciao Lara3, per il momento un mio amico americano (anche lui sposato con una Cinese) e forse si aggiunge anche un mio amico tedesco che vive qui nella mi stessa città........ e poi se vuole unirsi Gennaro73 è benvenuto
> Si ci siamo parlati, l'ho anche scritto in qualche post precedente. Non sono stato a descrivere tutta la discussione, diciamo che a parte spergiurare che è stata ed è una santa, ha compreso le mie preoccupazioni e cosa mi urta nel suo modo di fare. Dopo il virus cercheremo di fare più cose insieme, coinvolgerci a vicenda e che cambierà. Visto che non ci credo molto..... mi sono organizzato la mia vacanza relax in Thai.


Capisco, sei scettico


----------



## Gennaro73 (12 Febbraio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Ciao Lara3, per il momento un mio amico americano (anche lui sposato con una Cinese) e forse si aggiunge anche un mio amico tedesco che vive qui nella mi stessa città........ e poi se vuole unirsi Gennaro73 è benvenuto
> Si ci siamo parlati, l'ho anche scritto in qualche post precedente. Non sono stato a descrivere tutta la discussione, diciamo che a parte spergiurare che è stata ed è una santa, ha compreso le mie preoccupazioni e cosa mi urta nel suo modo di fare. Dopo il virus cercheremo di fare più cose insieme, coinvolgerci a vicenda e che cambierà. Visto che non ci credo molto..... mi sono organizzato la mia vacanza relax in Thai.



Alla fine, vedo che con molti utenti, qualche pezzo delle nostre storie, coincide sempre.

Io sarò fermo per lavoro quel periodo, ma non so se avrei la voglia di fare proprio un viaggio cosí lungo apposta

Comunque sia,  anche nel mio caso, il lavoro di mia moglie le dà occasioni di avere un amante, il mio invece una botta e via, ma temo le conseguenze, con persone che conosco da breve termine. Da lungo termine invece mi da l'idea di essere ormai troppo amico, anche se so di storie che si sono fatti amanti. Uno dei casi di mia moglie, é proprio una vecchia conoscenza (non amici però), della quale, aveva irritazione di non essere stata desiderata, cone provano i suoi messaggi (tutto negato da lei), e, tre anni fa glie lo rileva, e lui le risponde "no, non é vero", che sta ad intendere " mi piaci".


----------



## Gennaro73 (12 Febbraio 2020)

Ho sbagliato il 3d


----------



## danny (12 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Altro dettaglio che non ho messo (ne mancano un pò in realtà, ma sarebbero ripetitivi): al suo ganzo ucraino, *aveva confidato che le mancava l'Ucraina*. Fidatevi: in realtà non le manca per niente, lei stessa non ci va mai per sua scelta (ogni 3-4 anni), e faceva solo la scenata della malinconica triste. Lo faceva anche con me all'inizio, mentre c'era il corteggiamento: "mi manca questo, mi manca quello..." E io, a credere in un'anima dolcissima e vittima del mondo. Poi, non si é rivelata comunque non tanto male,  ma quella della malinconia era una scenetta per farsi consolare


Due donne ucraine che conosco e tutte e due sono legatissime all'Ucraina.
Cosa c'è di strano nel sentire la mancanza del luogo dove si è nati, cresciuti e che è a volte è anche meravigliosamente bello (guerra a parte....)?
Soprattutto poi se in Italia ti tocca vivere a inculandia.


----------



## Gennaro73 (12 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Due donne ucraine che conosco e tutte e due sono legatissime all'Ucraina.
> Cosa c'è di strano nel sentire la mancanza del luogo dove si è nati, cresciuti e che è a volte è anche meravigliosamente bello (guerra a parte....)?
> Soprattutto poi se in Italia ti tocca vivere a inculandia.
> View attachment 8759


É in ucraina che lei viveva in inculandia, e qua in
città. Pensa che quando ha preso la.cittadinanza, a quelli del comune italiano, il paesino in cui risulta nata, risultava esistere solo da un sito del meteo.

Lei stessa dice che ci va anche contro voglia, perché tanto i suoi parenti sono tutti in Italia. Quindi ad uno dei due ha mentito.
Ho un lavoro che giro molto, per me non é strano che vada in Ucraina con l'aereo, é dietro l'angolo. Lei come tutti i parenti ci andava con i pulmini 32 ore di viaggio!
Una volta, agli inizi, provai anche io il pulmino...mai più.
Le dissi: scusa, ma per due soldi in più andate con l'aereo. Lei l'ho convinta subito, la madre "eh, ma tra una cosa e l'altra alla.fine é uguale" (da casa a casa 10 ore contro 32 ore). Adesso anche lei va solo.con l'aereo.

Il mio scazzamento nasce da quel preciso contesto, cioé che con quello la, nemmeno si parlavano, secondo la versione di mia moglie (ma lei in realtà lo adocchiava già da ragazza). A questo, col quale avrebbe avuto a suo tempo poche confidenze, e avuto il suo numero da poco, le dice invece, che le manca l'ucraina, lo stesso al quale in seguito chiede perché non la.guardava mai, e degli appuntamenti negati, ore di telefonate, rimasugli di chat con complimenti a profusione e doppi sensi ed altro ancora.

Ha fatto la dolce vittima della vita, tutta da consolare. Con me fa tanto la.gradassa, e poi con altri (che corteggia) fa la piccola vittima indifesa.

Noto dei forti punti in comune tra le due situazioni(con me prima del primo bacio, e col tizio ucraino), e, ora che ci penso, non mi é mai stato chiaro, se quando.ci baciavamo, lui avesse realmente lasciato di già il.suo ex. Mi ricordo, una volta, nel breve periodo di.amicizia con lei, ci piangeva, lamentandosi che non era venuto per le.vacanze in italia a trovarla.


----------



## danny (12 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Ha fatto la dolce vittima della vita, da consolare. Con me fa tanto la.gradassa, e poi con altri (che corteggia) fa la piccola vittima indifesa.


Ha un atteggiamento da gattamorta.


----------



## Gennaro73 (12 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ha un atteggiamento da gattamorta.


Uno degli ultimi.periodi di chat con sto tipo,
tra ciò che sono riuscito a recuperare c'era:

"allora, posso venire a casa vostra come ospite?" e  emoticon annessi di tipo scherzoso.

Non capisco cosa ci fosse di divertente, e perché specificare "come ospite".

Intendeva che sarebbe stato in realtà come amante?

Ho dato un'occhiata di nuovo a questi messaggi:

io ero fuori città per lavoro da circa un mese e sarei rientrato il 22.

Il 17 lui le dice quando può venire come ospite, con ammiccamento.

Lei le risponde quasi subito che abbiamo stanze per ospiti, poi pausa (ci poteva stare una chiamata),  e le invia con google maps il punto preciso della nostra casa.

Oddio, e a che serviva inviarglielo durante la.mia.assenza? Nostra figlia.andava all'asilo tutto il.giorno.


----------



## danny (12 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Uno degli ultimi.periodi di chat con sto tipo,
> tra ciò che sono riuscito a recuperare c'era:
> 
> "allora, posso venire a casa vostra come ospite?" e  emoticon annessi di tipo scherzoso.
> ...


Stai elucubrando su frasi che non hanno alcun significato specifico.
Hai perso la fiducia, questo è il  problema.
Qualsiasi cosa lei dirà, non riuscirai ad accettarne il significato basico, pensando ci sia sempre dietro un inganno.


----------



## Gennaro73 (12 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Stai elucubrando su frasi che non hanno alcun significato specifico.
> Hai perso la fiducia, questo è il  problema.
> Qualsiasi cosa lei dirà, non riuscirai ad accettarne il significato basico, pensando ci sia sempre dietro un inganno.


Hai pienamente ragione su questo.

Mentre rispondevi ho rieditato il messaggio sopra, con altri dettagli non piacevoli.

Lui sapeva che ero via di casa per lavoro, e in quel momento mia moglie si ritrovava a non lavorare più dalle parti del ganzo, ma vicino casa, come infatti gli comunica


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Alla fine, vedo che con molti utenti, qualche pezzo delle nostre storie, coincide sempre.
> 
> Io sarò fermo per lavoro quel periodo, ma non so se avrei la voglia di fare proprio un viaggio cosí lungo apposta
> 
> Comunque sia,  anche nel mio caso, il lavoro di mia moglie le dà occasioni di avere un amante, il mio invece una botta e via, ma temo le conseguenze, con persone che conosco da breve termine. Da lungo termine invece mi da l'idea di essere ormai troppo amico, anche se so di storie che si sono fatti amanti. Uno dei casi di mia moglie, é proprio una vecchia conoscenza (non amici però), della quale, aveva irritazione di non essere stata desiderata, cone provano i suoi messaggi (tutto negato da lei), e, tre anni fa glie lo rileva, e lui le risponde "no, non é vero", che sta ad intendere " mi piaci".


Pure lingua. Non si capisce niente.


----------



## Gennaro73 (12 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pure lingua. Non si capisce niente.


Pure lingua? Non lo so, lei in genere ce la.mette sempre nei baci.

Ps: so che intendi dire che non conosco bene la lingua italiana. Ne sei proprio sicura? Magari era solo l'ultimo post. Comunque nella vita 1000 volte meglio fare invidia che far pietà.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Hai pienamente ragione su questo.
> 
> Mentre rispondevi ho rieditato il messaggio sopra, con altri dettagli non piacevoli.
> 
> Lui sapeva che ero via di casa per lavoro, e in quel momento mia moglie si ritrovava a non lavorare più dalle parti del ganzo, ma vicino casa, come infatti gli comunica


Conosco donne che hanno chattato senza combinare niente.
Ci sono persone che hanno bisogno di sentirsi apprezzate anche fuori dalla coppia.
Ma se tu le parli e poi non credi a quello che ti dice, sei tu che sei staccato da lei.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Pure lingua? Non lo so, lei in genere ce la.mette sempre nei baci.
> 
> Ps: so che intendi dire che non conosco bene la lingua italiana. Ne sei proprio sicura? Magari era solo l'ultimo post. Comunque nella vita 1000 volte meglio fare invidia che far pietà.


Solo quel post quotato.


----------



## Gennaro73 (12 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Solo quel post quotato.


Ok


Brunetta ha detto:


> Conosco donne che hanno chattato senza combinare niente.
> Ci sono persone che hanno bisogno di sentirsi apprezzate anche fuori dalla coppia.
> Ma se tu le parli e poi non credi a quello che ti dice, sei tu che sei staccato da lei.


Anche lei dice di non credermi fino in fondo, ma é una sua reazione di difesa, dato che ho le.prove delle.sue bugie. Lei su di me non ha nulla sul lato sentimentale.

Sto tipo che avrebbe voluto fare il.mio tipo di lavoro, quel periodo la,girava con un furgone a fare le.consegne per una ditta di acqua. Volendo poteva comunque allargare il giro e passare di casa.

Molti dei dialoghi sono in ucraino, alcuni in italiano, da qui la difficoltà a capire tutto. Ma di recente ho scoperto il google traduttore, che mi permette di capire le parole che non comprendevo.

Comunque, come detto, rifiutavo. Solo ora ho notato che gli ha mandato il link google maps della casa, una settimana prima che tornassi a casa. Come se volesse essere stra-sicura che lui non sbagliasse indirizzo per una visita improvvisata e fugace , come fece quella volta che si vide con lui dalle sue parti, di nascosto, incastrando abilmente la cosa tra due impegni, come risulta dalla chat. Anzi sono almeno tre le volte che lo ha fatto. Quattro se includiamo l'invito autoproposto e accettato a casa mia, quando non c'ero.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Ok
> 
> Anche lei dice di non credermi fino in fondo, ma é una sua reazione di difesa, dato che ho le.prove delle.sue bugie. Lei su di me non ha nulla sul lato sentimentale.
> 
> ...


Allora hai le prove?


----------



## Lara3 (12 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Ok
> 
> Anche lei dice di non credermi fino in fondo, ma é una sua reazione di difesa, dato che ho le.prove delle.sue bugie. Lei su di me non ha nulla sul lato sentimentale.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gennaro73 (12 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora hai le prove?


Mi sta pesando molto ragionarci sopra.

Vado per esclusione:

Non hanno alcun interesse in comune, e niente, tranne varie stuzzicate e confidenze, salta fuori da ciò che sono riuscito a recuperare.

Ha ammesso che gli confidava delle cose (come risulta anche dalla chat), ma per questo mica serve vedersi di persona ,e per giunta mimmetizzati, e con uno che lei sapeva essere donnaiolo?

Non sono mai stato uno geloso, tanto che mia moglie, per sviare le mie domande mi ha anche rimproverato di essere diventato geloso, quindi non nascondeva per questo.

Qualche mese prima della sua (tentata o riuscita non so) visita a casa mia, di cui ho scritro sopra, mia moglie mi disse che  questo voleva venire a trovarci a casa, ma
io le risposi: "certo, ma ci sono raramente il prossimo periodo". Poi non ne ha parlato più.

Come già scritto (ma sono 1000 post ormai), mi ha mentito.anche sul motivo della.chiusura con lui.
Non le avrebbe detto che aveva un figlio, mentre lo sapeva da chat già da tempo.
La realtà é che ha chiuso perché scoperta, come, (e mi darete conferma voi), fanno sempre tutti

Ps: inoltre era diventato più complicato per loro vedersi, per via del cambio di lavoro di mia moglie



Lara3 ha detto:


>


Cosa ne pensi?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Mi sta pesando molto ragionarci sopra.
> 
> Vado per esclusione:
> 
> ...


Allora?
Per te è un tradimento o no?


----------



## Gennaro73 (12 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora?
> Per te è un tradimento o no?


Almeno la cosa mi ha fatto progredire con l'ucraino.

Sfuggo alla risposta su ciò che penso veramente. Ho pensato diverse risposte da darti.

Nelle intenzioni si, a me rislta chiarissimo.

Nei fatti, solo ripetuti contrattempi o imprevisti avrebbero impedito che la.cosa si realizzasse. Non credo proprio avrebbe rifiutato le coccole.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Almeno la cosa mi ha fatto progredire con l'ucraino.
> 
> Sfuggo alla risposta su ciò che penso veramente. Ho pensato diverse risposte da darti.
> 
> ...


Ma io ho chiesto cosa senti tu!
Hai scritto 168 messaggi descrivendo i motivi, gli indizi, disquisizioni su penetrazione o no, ma la sostanza è che tu hai elementi che ti fanno sentire tradito, indipendentemente dal “grado“ di contatto sessuale.
Anche con lei parli dei gradi e non del tuo sentirsi tradito rispetto al rapporto di fiducia?


----------



## Lara3 (12 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Mi sta pesando molto ragionarci sopra.
> 
> Vado per esclusione:
> 
> ...


Lei ha fornito a quest’uomo l’indirizzo della vostra casa ? In un periodo che tu eri assente ?


----------



## Outdider (12 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Lei ha fornito a quest’uomo l’indirizzo della vostra casa ? In un periodo che tu eri assente ?


Se non li vede coi propri occhi che trombano non è tradimento....ma guarda si che roba.


----------



## danny (12 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Lei ha fornito a quest’uomo l’indirizzo della vostra casa ? In un periodo che tu eri assente ?


AVVISO: Anche la mia amica ucraina 30enne mi ha dato il suo indirizzo, ma è solo per accompagnarla al corso.
Giuro.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2020)

Outdider ha detto:


> Se non li vede coi propri occhi che trombano non è tradimento....ma guarda si che roba.


----------



## Outdider (12 Febbraio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Ciao Lara3, per il momento un mio amico americano (anche lui sposato con una Cinese) e forse si aggiunge anche un mio amico tedesco che vive qui nella mi stessa città........ e poi se vuole unirsi Gennaro73 è benvenuto
> Si ci siamo parlati, l'ho anche scritto in qualche post precedente. Non sono stato a descrivere tutta la discussione, diciamo che a parte spergiurare che è stata ed è una santa, ha compreso le mie preoccupazioni e cosa mi urta nel suo modo di fare. Dopo il virus cercheremo di fare più cose insieme, coinvolgerci a vicenda e che cambierà. Visto che non ci credo molto..... mi sono organizzato la mia vacanza relax in Thai.


Ottimo, tu trombi a Bangkok e lei tromba in casa....meglio di così?!


----------



## Outdider (12 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Uno degli ultimi.periodi di chat con sto tipo,
> tra ciò che sono riuscito a recuperare c'era:
> 
> "allora, posso venire a casa vostra come ospite?" e  emoticon annessi di tipo scherzoso.
> ...


GENNA' SE LA TROMBA...SE LA TROMBAAAAA


----------



## Marjanna (12 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> AVVISO: Anche la mia amica ucraina 30enne mi ha dato il suo indirizzo, ma è solo per accompagnarla al corso.
> Giuro.


Danny ma quell'incontro che dovevi avere? l'hai menato?


----------



## danny (12 Febbraio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Danny ma quell'incontro che dovevi avere? l'hai menato?


PP?
Non so più nulla.


----------



## Marjanna (12 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> PP?
> Non so più nulla.


Si. Pensavo l'avessi "sedato"


----------



## Gennaro73 (12 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io ho chiesto cosa senti tu!
> Hai scritto 168 messaggi descrivendo i motivi, gli indizi, disquisizioni su penetrazione o no, ma la sostanza è che tu hai elementi che ti fanno sentire tradito, indipendentemente dal “grado“ di contatto sessuale.
> Anche con lei parli dei gradi e non del tuo sentirsi tradito rispetto al rapporto di fiducia?


Nel periodo  "caldo", le ho quasi detto che mi sentivo tradito, ma nemmeno allora ci sono arrivsto a dirlo chiaramente. Sapeva però che ero turbato, e la prendevo in giro (come lei faceva prima con me), su possibili tresche con altri uomini.

Mi sento tradito, assolutamente si.



Lara3 ha detto:


> Lei ha fornito a quest’uomo l’indirizzo della vostra casa ? In un periodo che tu eri assente ?


Si, e a giudicare dalle pause nella chat prima che le.fornisse il punto esatto con google maps, si dovevano essere parlati al telefono o qualcosa del genere.


Outdider ha detto:


> Se non li vede coi propri occhi che trombano non è tradimento....ma guarda si che roba.


Hai ragione


danny ha detto:


> AVVISO: Anche la mia amica ucraina 30enne mi ha dato il suo indirizzo, ma è solo per accompagnarla al corso.
> Giuro.


Capisco cosa intendi


Outdider ha detto:


> GENNA' SE LA TROMBA...SE LA TROMBAAAAA


Nel caso.di questo, é al passato, dato quel suo messaggio vocale che lamenta che lei é effettivamente scomparsa all'improvviso (e  aggiunge il.detto che chi scappa vince). Cosa vinci?

Comunque passato o presente non cambia.

Che strano...sapere che piaci ad una donna, ma non le basti.


----------



## Outdider (12 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Nel periodo  "caldo", le ho quasi detto che mi sentivo tradito, ma nemmeno allora ci sono arrivsto a dirlo chiaramente. Sapeva però che ero turbato, e la prendevo in giro (come lei faceva prima con me), su possibili tresche con altri uomini.
> 
> Mi sento tradito, assolutamente si.
> 
> ...


Dopo un po è come il pesce, l'amante puzza...e via, nuovo giro nuova cosa.
Sta aspettando quello sfondato di soldi e poi si ferma.


----------



## Gennaro73 (12 Febbraio 2020)

Outdider ha detto:


> Dopo un po è come il pesce, l'amante puzza...e via, nuovo giro nuova cosa.
> Sta aspettando quello sfondato di soldi e poi si ferma.


Non credo. Non ha mai cercato quelli "ricchi prima di tutto". La sorella si, e infatti sta con uno che sembra il padre, pur avendo 15 anni più di lei (ma é brrrutto e antipatico). Lei vive.con la figlia a 7 ore di volo di distanza dal padre.

Mia moglie é una che fa molte cose, é spesso attenta alle spese. Non ha la fissa per il lusso come lo.hanno.certe donne.

A meno che tu non intendessi che se trova quello ricco, se lo tiene come amante per anni. Su questo non saprei


----------



## Outdider (12 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Non credo. Non ha mai cercato quelli "ricchi prima di tutto". La sorella si, e infatti sta con uno che sembra il padre, pur avendo 15 anni più di lei (ma é brrrutto e antipatico). Lei vive.con la figlia a 7 ore di volo di distanza dal padre.
> 
> Mia moglie é una che fa molte cose, é spesso attenta alle spese. Non ha la fissa per il lusso come lo.hanno.certe donne.
> 
> A meno che tu non intendessi che se trova quello ricco, se lo tiene come amante per anni. Su questo non saprei


Intanto gli hai fatto avere la cittadinanza, il che non è poco.
Adesso vede il mondo sotto altre prospettive...quello che ha le sta stretto.


----------



## Gennaro73 (12 Febbraio 2020)

La prese grazie al matrimonio.Se non ricordo male, un anno dopo le é stato possibile.

Da sola, altri 7 anni  le servivano, e in quegli anno doveva ogni anno avere motivo per restare in Italia (studio/lavoro). Era molto stressante la fila alla questura per il.rinnovo del.permesso di soggiorno.

Io ho sempre dato la precedenza ai suoi problemi, sentendomi responsabile.del.suo.destino.

Ormai é tardi, ma potessi tornare indietro, come minimo.ritarderei il.matrimonio


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> La prese grazie al matrimonio.Se non ricordo male, un anno dopo le é stato possibile.
> 
> Da sola, altri 7 anni  le servivano, e in quegli anno doveva ogni anno avere motivo per restare in Italia (studio/lavoro). Era molto stressante la fila alla questura per il.rinnovo del.permesso di soggiorno.
> 
> ...


Per me il vostro matrimonio non è una relazione profonda. Il tradimento è una eventualità in più.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> La prese grazie al matrimonio.Se non ricordo male, un anno dopo le é stato possibile.
> 
> Da sola, altri 7 anni  le servivano, e in quegli anno doveva ogni anno avere motivo per restare in Italia (studio/lavoro). Era molto stressante la fila alla questura per il.rinnovo del.permesso di soggiorno.
> 
> ...


Ma dubbi che ti abbia solo usato no?


----------



## stany (12 Febbraio 2020)

Outdider ha detto:


> Intanto gli hai fatto avere la cittadinanza, il che non è poco.
> Adesso vede il mondo sotto altre prospettive...quello che ha le sta stretto.


Vabbè,adesso ....questa sono illazioni del tutto gratuite. Hanno una figlia,lei risiede da più di dieci anni in Italia, quindi...
Le relazioni stanno stette a tutti; sia che tradiscano che non.....
L'hai messa sul piano della etnia e/o della nazionalità; se fosse statisticamente provato che le  ucraine o le brasiliane siano più zoccole delle italiane, allora sarebbe un dato scientifico....detta così, ha solo il senso di una sgarbatàggine  gratuita.


----------



## Gennaro73 (12 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me il vostro matrimonio non è una relazione profonda. Il tradimento è una eventualità in più.


Non so che pensare sotto questo aspetto. È vero che ero molto preso da lei, ma ricordo che avevo avuto cotte piú forti. Ho pensato fosse per via dell'età.
Lei mi disse, che pur non avendo sposato il suo ex, col quale si sarebbe sverginata, si sentiva come se fosse divorziata.
L'idea un pó latente che per entrambi, l'altro sia un pó una seconda scelta, mi gira da sempre in testa.

Prima di fidanzarmi con lei, ero stato rifiutato da un'altra (alla quale però ora piacerei), poco tempo prima.

Lei invece, in quello stesso periodo, aveva limonato a sorpresa con uno bello per i suoi gusti (snello, longilineo e delicato), ma lui le aveva risposto che non se la meritava.

Da un 2 di picche preso da entrambi, è poi nata la nostra relazione.

Forse, avessi sposato quell'altra ragazza, certamente all'inizio avrei avuto piú sentimento, ma vai poi a vedere come finiva. Magari era peggiore come persona di mia moglie. Certamente ci stava a farmi da sposato. Certo che anche la mia non è da meno. 


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma dubbi che ti abbia solo usato no?


No, nel senso che sotto certi aspetti è una persona in gamba. Al massimo uno scambio, magari in suo favore, ma nemmeno cosí tanto, escludendo il lato sentimentale


PS:sto provando un'altra tastiera virtuale, sembra far meglio


----------



## Gennaro73 (12 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Vabbè,adesso ....questa sono illazioni del tutto gratuite. Hanno una figlia,lei risiede da più di dieci anni in Italia, quindi...
> Le relazioni stanno stette a tutti; sia che tradiscano che non.....
> L'hai messa sul piano della etnia e/o della nazionalità; se fosse statisticamente provato che le  ucraine o le brasiliane siano più zoccole delle italiane, allora sarebbe un dato scientifico....detta così, ha solo il senso di una sgarbatàggine  gratuita.


Si, infatti, nonostante quello che viene fuori, è comunque migliore di altre.

Non lascerebbe mai il tetto coniugale nemmeno lei. Se non per me, anche lei,  certamente per mia figlia.

Poi, ammette che ho una grande pazienza, e che come padre sono perfetto. (non aggiunge come marito, ma nemmeno lei come moglie è perfetta)


----------



## stany (12 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Si, infatti, nonostante quello che viene fuori, è comunque migliore di altre.
> 
> Non lascerebbe mai il tetto coniugale nemmeno lei. Se non per me, anche lei,  certamente per mia figlia.
> 
> Poi, ammette che ho una grande pazienza, e che come padre sono perfetto. (non aggiunge come marito, ma nemmeno lei come moglie è perfetta)


Non esiste il rapporto perfetto!


----------



## Gennaro73 (12 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Non esiste il rapporto perfetto!


Concordo con te. Speravo che essendo un rapporto per certi versi lineare, non fossero presenti certe "curve" in basso.
Magari altri hanno avuto liti peggiori (anzi, è evidente), ma non è servito ad evitare il tradimento. Alla fine la vita sarà anche bella, ma é piena di fregature.

In tutto questo, confermo che l'idea di passarmi una escort,( anche solo il servizio express pom pin con impermeabile , che spendo meno e non rischio infezioni) , è l'unica cosa che mi distrae e mi rilassa. Fateci caso, che anche Lanyanjing si rilassa alla sola idea, come me.


----------



## stany (12 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Concordo con te. Speravo che essendo un rapporto per certi versi lineare, non fossero presenti certe "curve" in basso.
> Magari altri hanno avuto liti peggiori (anzi, è evidente), ma non è servito ad evitare il tradimento. Alla fine la vita sarà anche bella, ma é piena di fregature.
> 
> In tutto questo, confermo che l'idea di passarmi una escort,( anche solo il servizio express pom pin con impermeabile , che spendo meno e non rischio infezioni) , è l'unica cosa che mi distrae e mi rilassa. Fateci caso, che anche Lanyanjing si rilassa alla sola idea, come me.


Una volta non c'erano i forum sul tradimento....si resisteva  e si tirava dritto...
Oggi un matrimonio che finisce dura in media 15 anni.... Quelli che non finiscono sono materiale per forum come questo.
..Credo che nei residui matrimoni che "funzionano" , solo un 5% sia senza problemi.








						In Italia un matrimonio dura in media 15 anni, nell'85% dei casi la separazione è consensuale
					

Il rapporto su «Separazioni e divorzi in Italia» riferito al 2010: boom di addii tra gli over 60, per le coppie miste aumentano le crisi



					st.ilsole24ore.com


----------



## Gennaro73 (12 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> In Italia un matrimonio dura in media 15 anni, nell'85% dei casi la separazione è consensuale
> 
> 
> Il rapporto su «Separazioni e divorzi in Italia» riferito al 2010: boom di addii tra gli over 60, per le coppie miste aumentano le crisi
> ...


È una catastrofe.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Una volta non c'erano i forum sul tradimento....si resisteva  e si tirava dritto...
> Oggi un matrimonio che finisce dura in media 15 anni.... Quelli che non finiscono sono materiale per forum come questo.
> ..Credo che nei residui matrimoni che "funzionano" , solo un 5% sia senza problemi.
> 
> ...


amen


----------



## stany (12 Febbraio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> amen


Ora pro nobis


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ora pro nobis


In ginocchio?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Non so che pensare sotto questo aspetto. È vero che ero molto preso da lei, ma ricordo che avevo avuto cotte piú forti. Ho pensato fosse per via dell'età.
> Lei mi disse, che pur non avendo sposato il suo ex, col quale si sarebbe sverginata, si sentiva come se fosse divorziata.
> L'idea un pó latente che per entrambi, l'altro sia un pó una seconda scelta, mi gira da sempre in testa.
> 
> ...


Io mi riferivo alla relazione costruita, non all’attrazione al sentimento.
Non vedo un dialogo profondo.


----------



## stany (12 Febbraio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> In ginocchio?


Col cilicio come Paolo Sesto


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Concordo con te. Speravo che essendo un rapporto per certi versi lineare, non fossero presenti certe "curve" in basso.
> Magari altri hanno avuto liti peggiori (anzi, è evidente), ma non è servito ad evitare il tradimento. Alla fine la vita sarà anche bella, ma é piena di fregature.
> 
> In tutto questo, confermo che l'idea di passarmi una escort,( anche solo il servizio express pom pin con impermeabile , che spendo meno e non rischio infezioni) , è l'unica cosa che mi distrae e mi rilassa. Fateci caso, che anche Lanyanjing si rilassa alla sola idea, come me.


Ti rilassa l’idea di essere padrone, per 5 minuti, di un’altra donna, per compensare le frustrazioni che subisci in casa?


----------



## stany (12 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti rilassa l’idea di essere padrone, per 5 minuti, di un’altra donna, per compensare le frustrazioni che subisci in casa?


Io la vedo più come consolazione come il ciuccio...


----------



## Outdider (12 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Vabbè,adesso ....questa sono illazioni del tutto gratuite. Hanno una figlia,lei risiede da più di dieci anni in Italia, quindi...
> Le relazioni stanno stette a tutti; sia che tradiscano che non.....
> L'hai messa sul piano della etnia e/o della nazionalità; se fosse statisticamente provato che le  ucraine o le brasiliane siano più zoccole delle italiane, allora sarebbe un dato scientifico....detta così, ha solo il senso di una sgarbatàggine  gratuita.


Credo, di aver scritto quello che quasi tutti hanno pensato.
Ho abbastanza amici incasinai per questo ed il fatto d'aver figli fidati che non è un problema.
Se non scrivo diretto divaga, inizia da una cosa e passa ai viaggi in un batter d'occhio.


----------



## stany (12 Febbraio 2020)

Outdider ha detto:


> Credo, di aver scritto quello che quasi tutti hanno pensato.
> Ho abbastanza amici incasinai per questo ed il fatto d'aver figli fidati che non è un problema.
> Se non scrivo diretto divaga, inizia da una cosa e passa ai viaggi in un batter d'occhio.


Beh...che sia ansioso e con le idee un po' confuse ci sta! Ma non mettiamoci il carico da 11...


----------



## Gennaro73 (12 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io mi riferivo alla relazione costruita, non all’attrazione al sentimento.
> Non vedo un dialogo profondo.


In questo avrei voluto qualcosa di piú. In genere é la donna che vuole approfondire di più. Nel nostro caso sono sempre stato io. Peró non è che siamo sconosciuti in casa


Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti rilassa l’idea di essere padrone, per 5 minuti, di un’altra donna, per compensare le frustrazioni che subisci in casa?


Si, mi rilassa. In casa non mi sento frustrato. Mi frustra sapere ció che mi ha nascosto, e che le è assolutamente naturale.


Outdider ha detto:


> Credo, di aver scritto quello che quasi tutti hanno pensato.
> Ho abbastanza amici incasinai per questo ed il fatto d'aver figli fidati che non è un problema.
> Se non scrivo diretto divaga, inizia da una cosa e passa ai viaggi in un batter d'occhio.


Si, peró ti assicuro che sotto l'aspetto economico non ha nulla a che vedere con molte ucraine che ho visto venire in. Italia con l'idea di prendersi una casa. Lei aveva comunque come priorità di avere successo in un campo lavorativo.


stany ha detto:


> Beh...che sia ansioso e con le idee un po' confuse ci sta! Ma non mettiamoci il carico da 11...


Si, andateci piano. È vero che divago anziché andare al punto, ma è un metodo di autodifesa


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2020)

@Gennaro73 resta che tu chiedi a noi cose di cui dovresti parlare con lei e che con lei se parli lo fai con uno stile indagatore e non per comunicare i TUOI pensieri e sentimenti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Col cilicio come Paolo Sesto


a me piace di più l'immagine di silas il monaco del codice da Vinci


----------



## stany (12 Febbraio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a me piace di più l'immagine di silas il monaco del codice da Vinci


Vabbè senza dubbio meglio di Paolo Sesto


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Vabbè senza dubbio meglio di Paolo Sesto


a beh. Vuoi mettere sto popò di albino, con un fisico da paura che si sculacciate da solo minchia bro, tanta robba


----------



## Gennaro73 (12 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> @Gennaro73 resta che tu chiedi a noi cose di cui dovresti parlare con lei e che con lei se parli lo fai con uno stile indagatore e non per comunicare i TUOI pensieri e sentimenti.


Se le dico che mi sento tradito, e le svelo quindi, tutto ció che ho trovato, mettendola di fronte al fatto compiuto (vedasi balle e incontri), non credo ne verrà nulla di buono. Si lamenterà che le ho spiato il cellulare, che piuttosto é lei che stava male e soffriva, e chiuderà cosí il discorso. Noi, su un altro tema, dove pure aveva detto delle bugie, e le.ho detto come stavo ecc, siamo finiti che volevo.andare via di casa, ed ho dormito sul divano. Qua, forse andrebbe anche peggio.

Lei di eventuali tradimenti non vuole sapere, é un argomento che non vuole tattare, forse perché le é scomodo.

Ma immaginiamo anche che non sia riuscita ad incontrarsi e a far venire a casa sua il tipo. Lei ci ha comunque provato. Avessi agito io come lei, poteva solo significare che volevo soddisfarmi sessualmente con una donna.
Nel suo caso, che é diversa da me, era alimentata dal suo gusto del proibito.  
Quello é uno del passato (a quanto sembra).


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Se le dico che mi sento tradito, e le svelo quindi, tutto ció che ho trovato, mettendola di fronte al fatto compiuto (vedasi balle e incontri), non credo ne verrà nulla di buono. Si lamenterà che le ho spiato il cellulare, che piuttosto é lei che stava male e soffriva, e chiuderà cosí il discorso. Noi, su un altro tema, dove pure aveva detto delle bugie, e le.ho detto come stavo ecc, siamo finiti che volevo.andare via di casa, ed ho dormito sul divano. Qua, forse andrebbe anche peggio.
> 
> Lei di eventuali tradimenti non vuole sapere, é un argomento che non vuole tattare, forse perché le é scomodo.
> 
> Ma immaginiamo anche che non sia riuscita ad incontrarsine a far venire a casa sua il tipo. Lei ci ha comunque provato. Avessi agito io come lei, poteva solo significare che volevo soddisfarmi sessualmente con una donna.


Ma non devi parlare di lei! Benedetto uomo! Devi parlare di te e di come non ti senti libero di esprimere quanto tieni a lei.


----------



## Lara3 (12 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Se le dico che mi sento tradito, e le svelo quindi, tutto ció che ho trovato, mettendola di fronte al fatto compiuto (vedasi balle e incontri), non credo ne verrà nulla di buono. Si lamenterà che le ho spiato il cellulare, che piuttosto é lei che stava male e soffriva, e chiuderà cosí il discorso. Noi, su un altro tema, dove pure aveva detto delle bugie, e le.ho detto come stavo ecc, siamo finiti che volevo.andare via di casa, ed ho dormito sul divano. Qua, forse andrebbe anche peggio.
> 
> Lei di eventuali tradimenti non vuole sapere, é un argomento che non vuole tattare, forse perché le é scomodo.
> 
> Ma immaginiamo anche che non sia riuscita ad incontrarsine a far venire a casa sua il tipo. Lei ci ha comunque provato. Avessi agito io come lei, poteva solo significare che volevo soddisfarmi sessualmente con una donna.


Dai, in casa vostra no!
Ci sono dei limiti .


----------



## stany (12 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dai, in casa vostra no!
> Ci sono dei limiti .


Infatti...qui o si tratta di andare a fondo di tutto mettendo tutte le carte in tavola, oppure continuare ad immaginare e a star male. Con una bambina piccola di mezzo ci andrei cauto. Tanto con la vita che fa lui, stando via anche periodi di settimane, diventa impossibile qualsiasi controllo; e di conseguenza bisogna mettersi il cuore in pace. Salvo chiarire eventuali possibilità, senza fare l'inquisizione. Parlando nel merito del fatto in sé, del valore del pregiudizio che può avere un tradimento, in senso generale, approfondendo così magari anche aspetti di coppia che in una dialettica convenzionale non si riesce a far affiorare. Come dice Brunetta lui dovrebbe parlare di sé a lei ; manifestare le proprie debolezze o se vogliamo le paure. Questo non vuol dire necessariamente mettersi in una posizione di subordinazione,anzi secondo me sfruttare questa sensibilità e debolezza, consentirebbe di chiarire alcune dinamiche comportamentale di lei, che per quanto viene detto non sono propriamente corrette.
Dormire sul divano ogni tanto credo che capiti a tutte le coppie. Ma da qui a sfasciare una famiglia ne corre.


----------



## Gennaro73 (12 Febbraio 2020)

Uno attuale, sul quale pure nutro dei sospetti, cioé quello che la minacciava di dargli una "sculacciata domani", le scriveva frasi del tipo: domani ti voglio "dolce", oppure: basta che ogni tanto mi dai quella "spinta". Con i virgolettati a dolce e spinta.
Ste frasi e simili se le tiene nel cell quando sono fuori, e le.cancella.quando rientro. All'ultima mia uscita non torvai invece nulla, ma erano pochi giorni.

Questo modo di parlare, per voi a cosa si riferisce? Io lo intendo come qualcosa di sessuale, sfruttando qualche pausa lavoro(sembra che solo al lavoro si incontrassero).

Mi disse, parlandomi di questo.collega (lo introdussi io il discorso), che é uno che dice stupidaggini (sempre tutti scemi).

Peró, lui scrive qualcosa di concreto. A me quella spinta sembra proprio che sia un'erezione! Lei risponde con le faccine, ammicca, gli scrive: dolce testa di cazzo (al posto del testa di cazzo mettete il nome)

É possibile la versione di mia moglie?

Ma non é offensivo per una donna scriverle di sculacciate, di chiderle di farsi dare "quelle spinte" ? (Spinta già ricevuta quindi).

Non é un modo di parlare come con una troia?
Rispondete si o no e motivate per cortesia.


----------



## Gennaro73 (12 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non devi parlare di lei! Benedetto uomo! Devi parlare di te e di come non ti senti libero di esprimere quanto tieni a lei.


É un terreno minato. Devo studiare la.cosa con molta calma.


Lara3 ha detto:


> Dai, in casa vostra no!
> Ci sono dei limiti .


Concordo


stany ha detto:


> Infatti...qui o si tratta di andare a fondo di tutto mettendo tutte le carte in tavola, oppure continuare ad immaginare e a star male. Con una bambina piccola di mezzo ci andrei cauto. Tanto con la vita che fa lui, stando via anche periodi di settimane, diventa impossibile qualsiasi controllo; e di conseguenza bisogna mettersi il cuore in pace. Salvo chiarire eventuali possibilità, senza fare l'inquisizione. Parlando nel merito del fatto in sé, del valore del pregiudizio che può avere un tradimento, in senso generale, approfondendo così magari anche aspetti di coppia che in una dialettica convenzionale non si riesce a far affiorare. Come dice Brunetta lui dovrebbe parlare di sé a lei ; manifestare le proprie debolezze o se vogliamo le paure. Questo non vuol dire necessariamente mettersi in una posizione di subordinazione,anzi secondo me sfruttare questa sensibilità e debolezza, consentirebbe di chiarire alcune dinamiche comportamentale di lei, che per quanto viene detto non sono propriamente corrette.
> Dormire sul divano ogni tanto credo che capiti a tutte le coppie. Ma da qui a sfasciare una famiglia ne corre.


Il problema é che a lei piace "uomo ruosso fuorte!" L'ho anche presa in giro per questo durante qualche litigio.Potete immaginare che già ho provato a farla sensibilizzare, ma poi le appaio debole. Non ricordo peró cosa ci dicemmo per arrivare a quella battuta. Per qualche mese, ogni tanto mi veniva fuori.


----------



## stany (12 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Uno attuale, sul quale pure nutro dei sospetti, cioé quello che la minacciava di dargli una "sculacciata domani", le scriveva frasi del tipo: domani ti voglio "dolce", oppure: basta che ogni tanto mi dai quella "spinta". Con i virgolettati a dolce e spinta.
> Ste frasi e simili se le tiene nel cell quando sono fuori, e le.cancella.quando rientro. All'ultima mia uscita non torvai invece nulla, ma erano pochi giorni.
> 
> Questo modo di parlare, per voi a cosa si riferisce? Io lo intendo come qualcosa di sessuale, sfruttando qualche pausa lavoro(sembra che solo al lavoro si incontrassero).
> ...


Se le dici di chiarire queste conversazioni rischi che possa andare via di casa, Come ha già minacciato, in quanto confermeresti di averle sottratte in modo illegale, o meglio ,diciamo illegittimo .
Devi Instaurare un dialogo profondo, basandoti anche solo sui suoi comportamenti ,atteggiamenti; probabilmente se ti dimostrerai più geloso ma non in modo morboso e assillante, forse potrai dare il via al dialogo necessario a chiarire i tuoi dubbi; stante che la garanzia contro le corna non esista. Sarebbe già un risultato ottenere da lei un comportamento più sobrio.
Vivere così come stai vivendo adesso non si può accettare ancora per molto. Salvo che tu non provi più niente per lei e che pensi  di procrastinare il momento in cui vorrai rompere il rapporto.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2020)

Certo che se avessi chiesto qui quando ho visto il cellulare di mio marito... saremmo ancora insieme.

Poi fa ridere (me) che tutti sicuri che lei abbia tradito, però non bisogna farla arrabbiare 

Ma un chi se ne frega non ce lo mettiamo? Se ha tradito deve rendere conto!


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Uno attuale, sul quale pure nutro dei sospetti, cioé quello che la minacciava di dargli una "sculacciata domani", le scriveva frasi del tipo: domani ti voglio "dolce", oppure: basta che ogni tanto mi dai quella "spinta". Con i virgolettati a dolce e spinta.
> Ste frasi e simili se le tiene nel cell quando sono fuori, e le.cancella.quando rientro. All'ultima mia uscita non torvai invece nulla, ma erano pochi giorni.
> 
> Questo modo di parlare, per voi a cosa si riferisce? Io lo intendo come qualcosa di sessuale, sfruttando qualche pausa lavoro(sembra che solo al lavoro si incontrassero).
> ...


io ti sto leggendo da un po' e sinceramente non capisco se ci fai o ci sei.
Ma a te sembra normale che lei abbia simili messaggi da un uomo?
Sembra quasi che se ti dicesse stiamo organizzando un tiro alla fune, tu saresti pronto a candidarti come arbitro.
Tu ha detto che le piacciono certi tipi di uomo ,che è lecito ricevere approcci da parte di altri uomini e via dicendo.
Ti sta facendo un lavaggio del cervello a doc, è tu ci marci dietro addirittura dubitando di te stesso. 
Non offenderti per mi sembri un tantino tontolone


----------



## Gennaro73 (12 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Se le dici di chiarire queste conversazioni rischi che possa andare via di casa, Come ha già minacciato, in quanto confermeresti di averle sottratte in modo illegale, o meglio ,diciamo illegittimo .
> Devi Instaurare un dialogo profondo, basandoti anche solo sui suoi comportamenti ,atteggiamenti; probabilmente se ti dimostrerai più geloso ma non in modo morboso e assillante, forse potrai dare il via al dialogo necessario a chiarire i tuoi dubbi; stante che la garanzia contro le corna non esista. Sarebbe già un risultato ottenere da lei un comportamento più sobrio.
> Vivere così come stai vivendo adesso non si può accettare ancora per molto. Salvo che tu non provi più niente per lei e che pensi  di procrastinare il momento in cui vorrai rompere il rapporto.


Il fatto che vada fuori per lavoro, potrei peró volgerlo anche a mio vantaggio. 
Purtroppo, riguardo il dialogo, è proprio una che è nata nell 'URSS. Sotto ho dettagliato i miei inutili tentativi. 


Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che se avessi chiesto qui quando ho visto il cellulare di mio marito... saremmo ancora insieme.
> 
> Poi fa ridere (me) che tutti sicuri che lei abbia tradito, però non bisogna farla arrabbiare
> 
> Ma un chi se ne frega non ce lo mettiamo? Se ha tradito deve rendere conto!


Mi sono ricordato perchè le dicevo che voleva "l'uomo fuorte ruosso" 

Il periodo successivo alla mia scoperta che le ho rivelato (ricordo, solo una frase le ho detto di aver letto), le dicevo:

_Io: *Tesoro, piú tardi vorrei parlare con te di alcune cose. Ero molto generico. *
Lei: Ma no, a che serve, va tutto bene. _

Provavo a convincerla ancora, lei sbottava, e io le dicevo:

IO: "Certo, a te serve uomo russo forte, che ti dice,  donna lavora a casa, sennó botte, ora scopare, dopo io andare da puttane"

Questo due o tre  volte in un mese e passa circa. 

La frase del pompino dalla escort, in effetti non la presi bene li per lì. 

Comunque, solo da leggermente brilla si riusciva a fare una mezza discussione, che erano più che altro dei rigurgiti della sua coscienza. 

Quindi, Brunetta, ho già provato a dirle cosa provavo.

Ps: poi me ne sono fregato. 

In seguito ho iniziato ad avere dei tormenti, e le facevo doma de trabocchetto qua e la, e ho iniziato a scrivere qui. 

Io le frasi di quel suo collega, le direi ad una escort di cui sono cliente abituale:  dammi la spinta, ti voglio dolce...ma.che è, pare che la paga!


----------



## Gennaro73 (12 Febbraio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io ti sto leggendo da un po' e sinceramente non capisco se ci fai o ci sei.
> Ma a te sembra normale che lei abbia simili messaggi da un uomo?
> Sembra quasi che se ti dicesse stiamo organizzando un tiro alla fune, tu saresti pronto a candidarti come arbitro.
> Tu ha detto che le piacciono certi tipi di uomo ,che è lecito ricevere approcci da parte di altri uomini e via dicendo.
> ...


Non sono tontolone, piuttosto sono debole, e cerco qualcuno che mi possa dire che mi sbaglio.
Lo leggessi di un altro,  direi subito che sono "corna".

Sta provando eccome a condizionarmi, ma non ci riuscirà.

Sul campo del lavoro era decisamente una cattiva consigliera, troppo drastica nei consigli. Mi ha fatto fare  qualche "nemico"(niente di che per fortuna) che potevo evitare, ma poi ho iniziato a fare di testa mia, ed ho fatto bene.


----------



## Outdider (12 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Beh...che sia ansioso e con le idee un po' confuse ci sta! Ma non mettiamoci il carico da 11...


Briscola


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Il fatto che vada fuori per lavoro, potrei peró volgerlo anche a mio vantaggio.
> Purtroppo, riguardo il dialogo, è proprio una che è nata nell 'URSS. Sotto ho dettagliato i miei inutili tentativi.
> 
> 
> ...


Boh che ti devo dire?
A me i dialoghi che riferisci sembrano insensati.
Da ucraina poi le battute su l’uomo ruosso mi farebbero fare le valigie o trovare un amante il giorno dopo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Non sono tontolone, piuttosto sono debole, e cerco qualcuno che mi possa dire che mi sbaglio.
> Lo leggessi di un altro,  direi subito che sono "corna".


di cosa hai paura


----------



## Outdider (12 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Il fatto che vada fuori per lavoro, potrei peró volgerlo anche a mio vantaggio.
> Purtroppo, riguardo il dialogo, è proprio una che è nata nell 'URSS. Sotto ho dettagliato i miei inutili tentativi.
> 
> 
> ...


Ed avete il coraggio di accusarmi di essere troppo sgarbato?


----------



## Gennaro73 (12 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh che ti devo dire?
> A me i dialoghi che riferisci sembrano insensati.
> Da ucraina poi le battute su l’uomo ruosso mi farebbero fare le valigie o trovare un amante il giorno dopo.


Quindi gli incontri (anche uno a casa mia), tutto il flirt, tutto di nascosto da me con quello di prima, è roba da nulla.
Questo piú recente, che le scrive come io scriverei ad una escort è nulla.
Lei che non vuole assolutamente parlarne (da sobria), è colpa mia.
Io che allora la prendo in giro che le ci vorrebbe uomo russo forte ecc..., è giusto che faccia le valigie? (mi ero ricordato male: le dicevo che non mi rispettava, e aggiungevo che per farsi rispettare da lei ci voleva uomo.russo ecc...)

In realtà questa mia canzonatura sull'uomo russo non sembrava infastidirla piú di tanto.
Quando trova un piatto non lavato bene, reagisce molto peggio.

Non concordo con questo tuo ultimo post "due pesi, due misure"
A mio avviso, ti ha condizionato il tuo passato
PS: È ucraina, ma ha molti parenti russi


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> di cosa hai paura


Leggi sopra cosa accadeva appena accennavo a volergliene parlare.
Immagina se forzo pure la cosa.


----------



## Gennaro73 (12 Febbraio 2020)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ed avete il coraggio di accusarmi di essere troppo sgarbato?


Magari aggiungi un "se". Il fatto è che dai per scontato che scapperà per uno ricco.
Premesso che sono discretamente messo già io, non le piacerebbe "sottostare" ad uno ricco


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Quindi gli incontri (anche uno a casa mia), tutto il flirt, tutto di nascosto da me con quello di prima, è roba da nulla.
> Questo piú recente, che le scrive come io scriverei ad una escort è nulla.
> Lei che non vuole assolutamente parlarne (da sobria), è colpa mia.
> Io che allora la prendo in giro che le ci vorrebbe uomo russo forte ecc..., è giusto che faccia le valigie? (mi ero ricordato male: le dicevo che non mi rispettava, e aggiungevo che per farsi rispettare da lei ci voleva uomo.russo ecc...)
> ...


Ma è il dialogo assurdo!
 Non è dialogo.


----------



## Gennaro73 (12 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è il dialogo assurdo!
> Non è dialogo.


Se ti riferisci all'ultimo flirtatore, quelle espressioni maleducate/sdolcinate le ho estrapolate  da alcuni dialoghi avvenuti in circa un mese scarso (durante una delle mie assenze). 
Sono quelle che mi hanno colpito di piú, e anche qua, quello che mi ha salvato il backup, quello ho. Ma hanno un senso. Parlano del piú e del meno. 
Ho riletto il file di testo. Questo è piuttosto piccolo

Io sono "il mio marito" 
Lui le fa tutta una serie di complimenti, le dice frasi del tipo
" oggi sei stato il mio primo pensiero" 
" mi spiace di non averti potuto abbracciare ieri" 

Poi battutine tipo " mi piaci spettinata e trafelata" 
"saró il tuo cagnolino scodinzolante" 

E quando mia moglie gli ha riferito che ero via per lavoro(l'ho pregata di farlo sapere solo se strettamente necessario) :
*"cosa ci fa là, di a tuo marito che deve tornare immediatamente da te" * (colpevole io di essere fuori per lavoro, ma lui potrebbe consolarla al posto mio).

C'è anche dell'altro, ma è pesante da leggere, sempre su questa falsa riga

Lei risponde con decine di bacini, sorrisini, occhiolini, faccina a testa in giù.  Scrive poco in realtà. Lo definisce dolce e giú di lì.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Se ti riferisci all'ultimo flirtatore, quelle espressioni maleducate/sdolcinate le ho estrapolate  da alcuni dialoghi avvenuti in circa un mese scarso (durante una delle mie assenze).
> Sono quelle che mi hanno colpito di piú, e anche qua, quello che mi ha salvato il backup, quello ho. Ma hanno un senso. Parlano del piú e del meno.
> Ho riletto il file di testo. Questo è piuttosto piccolo
> 
> ...


È tra di voi che non c’è dialogo.
Io ho letto due messaggi di mio marito, gli ho chiesto conto e l’ho lasciato.


----------



## Gennaro73 (12 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È tra di voi che non c’è dialogo.
> Io ho letto due messaggi di mio marito, gli ho chiesto conto e l’ho lasciato.


Non c'è dialogo su questo argomento. Per questo mi lamentavo con lei che ci voleva l'uomo russo tutto virile, 0 parole, così col cavolo che si permetteva di fare come con me. 

Se posso, cosa avevi trovato scritto? E lui ha ammesso subito?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Non c'è dialogo su questo argomento. Per questo mi lamentavo con lei che ci voleva l'uomo russo tutto virile, 0 parole, così col cavolo che si permetteva di fare come con me.
> 
> Se posso, cosa avevi trovato scritto? E lui ha ammesso subito?


“Amore mio, scusami se sono gelosa...”
Me lo sono mangiato.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Quindi gli incontri (anche uno a casa mia), tutto il flirt, tutto di nascosto da me con quello di prima, è roba da nulla.
> Questo piú recente, che le scrive come io scriverei ad una escort è nulla.
> Lei che non vuole assolutamente parlarne (da sobria), è colpa mia.
> Io che allora la prendo in giro che le ci vorrebbe uomo russo forte ecc..., è giusto che faccia le valigie? (mi ero ricordato male: le dicevo che non mi rispettava, e aggiungevo che per farsi rispettare da lei ci voleva uomo.russo ecc...)
> ...


ho letto, tu hai paura di perderla e permetti a lei di manovrarti
Perché credi che lei abbia quella reazione


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ho letto, tu hai paura di perderla e permetti a lei di manovrarti
> Perché credi che lei abbia quella reazione


Ma nemmeno glielo dice!


----------



## Gennaro73 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> “Amore mio, scusami se sono gelosa...”
> Me lo sono mangiato.


Mi spiace. Leggere una frase come "amore mio",  è bella pesante da mandar giù. 

Nè in ucraino, nè in italiano ho trovato una frase del genere nelle sue chat, ma è anche vero che ho peró trovato le briciole delle sue chat, ció che comunque non ha cancellato subito. 

Inoltre lei è capace di fare preliminari giusto per il gusto di farlo, senza alcun trasporto sentimentale (come mi ha detto che le è capitato prima di me, ma forse anche durante "me") 

Tuo marito era diventato assente o era sempre uguale? 




Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ho letto, tu hai paura di perderla e permetti a lei di manovrarti
> Perché credi che lei abbia quella reazione


Sarebbe ancora peggiore. 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma nemmeno glielo dice!


Non mi permette di dirlo. Se la legassi al letto per costringerla a sentire, diventerebbe come la protagonista del film l'esorcista. 

Risultati nulli, e un  rapporto ancora peggiore.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Mi spiace. Leggere una frase come "amore mio",  è bella pesante da mandar giù.
> 
> Nè in ucraino, nè in italiano ho trovato una frase del genere nelle sue chat, ma è anche vero che ho peró trovato le briciole delle sue chat, ció che comunque non ha cancellato subito.
> 
> ...


Era sempre uguale.

Ma appunto il problema è che tra voi non c’è dialogo.
Colpa tua, sua, un po’ di tutti e due? La realtà è che non comunicate e non perché non comunicate di presunti (o reali?) tradimenti, ma perché nessuno ha mai comunicato i sentimenti.
Non so se potresti neppure comunicare il bisogno di una terapia di coppia.


----------



## Gennaro73 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era sempre uguale.
> 
> Ma appunto il problema è che tra voi non c’è dialogo.
> Colpa tua, sua, un po’ di tutti e due? La realtà è che non comunicate e non perché non comunicate di presunti (o reali?) tradimenti, ma perché nessuno ha mai comunicato i sentimenti.
> Non so se potresti neppure comunicare il bisogno di una terapia di coppia.


Nel momento peggiore, glie lo proposi, mi chiesi se non era il caso di andare entrambi.
Non volle assolutamente, e mi rispose " che è, sono pazza?". Le risposi che era per tutti e due, ma nulla.
C'erano peró anche altri problemi extraconiugali ora risolti/passati


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Nel momento peggiore, glie lo proposi, mi chiesi se non era il caso di andare entrambi.
> Non volle assolutamente, e mi rispose " che è, sono pazza?". Le risposi che era per tutti e due, ma nulla.
> C'erano peró anche altri problemi extraconiugali ora risolti/passati


I problemi sono quelli.


----------



## Gennaro73 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I problemi sono quelli.


Eppure che strano: se domani con una faccio tutto eccetto la penetrazione, mia moglie non puó dirmi che l'ho tradita. 

Ecco, anzichè parlarne, mi invitava a fare certe cose, e mi spingeva ad eccitarmi per alcune mie colleghe " carina quella, secondo me ci starebbe anche". 

Avresti mai potuto dire questo a tuo marito?


----------



## stany (13 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È tra di voi che non c’è dialogo.
> Io ho letto due messaggi di mio marito, gli ho chiesto conto e l’ho lasciato.


Ma lui non vuole dare il giro al tavolo!
L'ha spiegato molto bene quale sia la "paura"...
Non vuole farla arrabbiare più di tanto perché lei già l'ha minacciato di andarsene....O porta la cosa fino alle estreme conseguenze, ed allora può venire fuori tutto, o quasi (ma.lei negherebbe ), oppure abbozza e aspetta che la figlia sia più grande..
Poi mi auguro che possano riprendere ,se mai ci sia stato, un dialogo che possa metterli in sintonia; che adesso come adesso, si interrompe ad un certo livello di scambio di informazioni. 
Il tuo commento pare oramai non concedere più alcuna speranza (ho letto due messaggi,gli ho chiesto conto e l'ho lasciato).
Se quello è il dialogo che avevi instaurato ,allora potevi fare a meno di domandare!


----------



## stany (13 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Mi spiace. Leggere una frase come "amore mio",  è bella pesante da mandar giù.
> 
> Nè in ucraino, nè in italiano ho trovato una frase del genere nelle sue chat, ma è anche vero che ho peró trovato le briciole delle sue chat, ció che comunque non ha cancellato subito.
> 
> ...


Azz... un bel caratterino....


----------



## Lanyanjing (13 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Io sarò fermo per lavoro quel periodo, ma non so se avrei la voglia di fare proprio un viaggio cosí lungo apposta


Fai quello che ti senti di fare, una vacanza per liberarsi la "mente" dai pensieri negativi non fa mai male. Se poi non sei solo ma hai la possibilità di incontrare persone reali con cui discutere face to face invece di scrivere meglio ancora.
Lo so, il viaggio dall'Italia è lungo (per me sono nemmeno tre ore di aereo) ma da trasfertista di lungo corso posso assicurarti per esperienze personali che appena sali sull'aereo inizi a rilassarti. Hai qualche mese di tempo per riflettere, quindi take your time.


----------



## Lanyanjing (13 Febbraio 2020)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ottimo, tu trombi a Bangkok e lei tromba in casa....meglio di così?!


Forse non ti è chiara la situazione: 
Lei può trombare anche quando sono qui in Cina.... esco di casa alle 7:00 del mattino e rientro alle 19:30 di sera. Il bimbo all'asilo dalle 8:00 alle 17:30, quindi fai un po' il conto te del tempo libero. Se faccio un breve calcolo basato sui miei spazi personali (pub) e quelli di mia moglie avrei circa un 3% di possibilità per tradire contro un 25% di mia moglie.
Riassumendo: il fatto che io vada a Bangkok è assolutamente indifferente per lei in quanto non gli cambia nulla, ma molto differente per me, che almeno posso avere i miei spazi. 明白了吗


----------



## Vera (13 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Eppure che strano: se domani con una faccio tutto eccetto la penetrazione, mia moglie non puó dirmi che l'ho tradita.
> 
> Ecco, anzichè parlarne, mi invitava a fare certe cose, e mi spingeva ad eccitarmi per alcune mie colleghe " carina quella, secondo me ci starebbe anche".
> 
> Avresti mai potuto dire questo a tuo marito?


Anche il mio ex diceva cose del genere. È l'atteggiamento di chi vuole sentirsi autorizzato a continuare a fare quello che fa.


----------



## Lara3 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> “Amore mio, scusami se sono gelosa...”
> Me lo sono mangiato.


Per curiosità lui cosa ha risposto?


----------



## stany (13 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Per curiosità lui cosa ha risposto?


"Sta scema si è innamorata"


----------



## Gennaro73 (13 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ma lui non vuole dare il giro al tavolo!
> L'ha spiegato molto bene quale sia la "paura"...
> Non vuole farla arrabbiare più di tanto perché lei già l'ha minacciato di andarsene....O porta la cosa fino alle estreme conseguenze, ed allora può venire fuori tutto, o quasi (ma.lei negherebbe ), oppure abbozza e aspetta che la figlia sia più grande..
> Poi mi auguro che possano riprendere ,se mai ci sia stato, un dialogo che possa metterli in sintonia; che adesso come adesso, si interrompe ad un certo livello di scambio di informazioni.
> ...


Esattamente. Quando la figlia sarà grande, mi sentiró piú libero. Avete letto che casini con le coppie divorziate, che rischiano anche di perdere i figli se non c'è accordo e si sputtanano  a vicenda?

Nel momento di crisi precedente, un dialogo che pare abbia funzionato sapete qual'è stato? In caso di divorzio, trovare accordi su tutto, e non sputtanarsi a vicenda, o nostra figlia rischia che gli assistenti sociali la portino via.

Lei lo sa che io (come lei), non reputo impossibile un divorzio. La sto vivendo giorno per giorno. Mi accontento di qualche suo atteggiamento carino, e delle trombate. 

Probabilmente, pensare all'escort, mi uniforma al suo modo di pensare. Infondo di porno ne ho sempre guardati...farei un ulteriore step.
Ps:col tempo potrei trovare anche io qualche collega, ma devo andare sul sicuro (persona affidabile).



stany ha detto:


> Azz... un bel caratterino....


Di merda. I suoi parenti dicono che è un pó troppo focosa, che si accende troppo facilmente. Evidentemente questo lato del suo carattere, si trasferisce anche alla sua sessualità.


Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Fai quello che ti senti di fare, una vacanza per liberarsi la "mente" dai pensieri negativi non fa mai male. Se poi non sei solo ma hai la possibilità di incontrare persone reali con cui discutere face to face invece di scrivere meglio ancora.
> Lo so, il viaggio dall'Italia è lungo (per me sono nemmeno tre ore di aereo) ma da trasfertista di lungo corso posso assicurarti per esperienze personali che appena sali sull'aereo inizi a rilassarti. Hai qualche mese di tempo per riflettere, quindi take your time.


Già la trasferta di lavoro imminente mi darà un pó di relax. Se lei sapesse che vado in thailandia per vacanza, qualsiasi cosa le dicessi in futuro sul tema corna,  mi rinfaccerebbe subito il viaggio in thailandia.
Tra una cosa e l'altra, da soli in casa, tra lei che va in ucraina(dopo 5 anni), io con il lavoro fuori città, tra la casa vacanza con anche altri parenti...alla fine, nel 2020 sono altri 4 mesi ben frammentati.



Vera ha detto:


> Anche il mio ex diceva cose del genere. È l'atteggiamento di chi vuole sentirsi autorizzato a continuare a fare quello che fa.


Si! Assolutamente. Lei mi ha detto (mentre cercavo di parlarle), che così l'ho presa e cosí me la tengo. Io le ho replicato che di certe cose non si era parlato, anzi, che lei i primi tempi faceva anche la gelosa ossessiva!

La sua risposta è stata: ma tu stavi in quella casa dove entravano le donne, cosa facevi?

Io:cara, eravamo in tre, ti ricordi? Gli altri due (uno gay), invitavano i loro amici, e io che dovevo fare?

Lei: eh, ma non è che tu andavi in camera tua; rimanevi con loro (nel salotto in comune della casa).

Vi rendete conto? Per giustificare i suoi  comportamenti (che nemmeno ammette),
mi rinfaccia che 14 anni fa, non ho fatto la clausura.
Avrei dovuto mandarla affanculo quel primo anno di fidanzamento. Già allora fu odiosa per questo motivo, salvo poi, calmarsi improvvisamente, già poco prima del mio ritorno. Sospetto che il motivo sia che mi ha tradito già allora, visto che ancora ha in mente quella sua assurda gelosia, che a mio avviso, le serve a giustificare un tradimento. Lei ragiona così: occhio per occhio, dente per dente, e a volte lo vedi che cerca di trovare il marcio dove non c'è: significa che ha la coscienza sporca.

Una cosa di cui non mi pento, è mia figlia.


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Avrei dovuto mandarla affanculo quel primo anno di fidanzamento. Già allora fu odiosa per questo motivo, salvo poi, calmarsi improvvisamente, già poco prima del mio ritorno. Sospetto che il motivo sia che mi ha tradito già allora, visto che ancora ha in mente quella sua assurda gelosia, che a mio avviso, le serve a giustificare un tradimento. Lei ragiona così: occhio per occhio, dente per dente, e a volte lo vedi che cerca di trovare il marcio dove non c'è: significa che ha la coscienza sporca.
> 
> Una cosa di cui non mi pento, è mia figlia.


Gennaro, tu non ami né stimi più tua moglie. Lascia perdere il tradimento e tutto il resto.
Guarda quello che provi per lei.
E' finita.


----------



## stany (13 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Esattamente. Quando la figlia sarà grande, mi sentiró piú libero. Avete letto che casini con le coppie divorziate, che rischiano anche di perdere i figli se non c'è accordo e si sputtanano  a vicenda?
> 
> Nel momento di crisi precedente, un dialogo che pare abbia funzionato sapete qual'è stato? In caso di divorzio, trovare accordi su tutto, e non sputtanarsi a vicenda, o nostra figlia rischia che gli assistenti sociali la portino via.
> 
> ...


"Mi accontento di qualche suo atteggiamento carino, e delle trombate."

Quello che dici sopra non è nemmeno dato a tutti....
Ok...lei è così e non la cambierai tu, e nemmeno "l'uomo ruusso" .
Devi trovare un tuo equilibrio, che può essere  il farsi "un'amica".
Per lavoro sei spesso assente; può essere un aspetto positivo se riesci a staccarti dalla situazione, compresi i giudizi di chi ti conosce.
Tutto sommato periodicamente hai del tempo libero non condizionabile da lei e dal  tran tran familiare ; e questo serve a ricaricarti e a "riscoprire" lei ogni volta che rientri.
Sicuramente ci sono molte situazioni come la tua, o a parti invertite. Purtroppo bisogna barcamenarsi; oppure voltare pagina.
Se lei dice che non si sente pazza e non si vuole sottoporre ad una psicoterapia di coppia, allora vedo ben poco da fare....


----------



## Outdider (13 Febbraio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Forse non ti è chiara la situazione:
> Lei può trombare anche quando sono qui in Cina.... esco di casa alle 7:00 del mattino e rientro alle 19:30 di sera. Il bimbo all'asilo dalle 8:00 alle 17:30, quindi fai un po' il conto te del tempo libero. Se faccio un breve calcolo basato sui miei spazi personali (pub) e quelli di mia moglie avrei circa un 3% di possibilità per tradire contro un 25% di mia moglie.
> *Riassumendo: il fatto che io vada a Bangkok è assolutamente indifferente per lei in quanto non gli cambia nulla, ma molto differente per me, che almeno posso avere i miei spazi.* 明白了吗


Infatti volevo dire proprio quello. 
Ma tu sei proprio sicuro che lei ti ha tradito o ti sta tradendo?


----------



## Outdider (13 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Magari aggiungi un "se". Il fatto è che dai per scontato che scapperà per uno ricco.
> Premesso che sono discretamente messo già io, non le piacerebbe "sottostare" ad uno ricco


Hai letto il neretto?
Da quello che hai scritto sembra che ipotizzi che lei prenda danaro per prestazioni sessuali con questo.


----------



## stany (13 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Gennaro, tu non ami né stimi più tua moglie. Lascia perdere il tradimento e tutto il resto.
> Guarda quello che provi per lei.
> E' finita.


Io non sarei così lapidario.... Lui ci tiene ancora a  lei e lo fa capire.
Piuttosto pare di capire che sia lei che ha l'esigenza di vivere come vuole e di non farsi condizionare. E lo ha anche detto  : Mi hai conosciuta così e così mi tieni! 
Quanti sono i matrimoni Bianchi? Per adesso il suo non è ancora così: sopravvive una sessualità residua,non ancora intaccata dalla incomunicabilità che sta pregiudicando il rapporto.


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Io non sarei così lapidario.... Lui ci tiene ancora a  lei e lo fa capire.
> Piuttosto pare di capire che sia lei che ha l'esigenza di vivere come vuole e di non farsi condizionare. E lo ha anche detto  : Mi hai conosciuta così e così mi tieni!
> Quanti sono i matrimoni Bianchi? Per adesso il suo non è ancora così: sopravvive una sessualità residua,non ancora intaccata dalla incomunicabilità che sta pregiudicando il rapporto.


Lui tiene a sé stesso.
In questa situazione sta cercando solo un modo per salvarsi.


----------



## Gennaro73 (13 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Gennaro, tu non ami né stimi più tua moglie. Lascia perdere il tradimento e tutto il resto.
> Guarda quello che provi per lei.
> E' finita.


Sono peró affezionato. 
Nonostante ció che ho appena scritto(e penso), appena ha un problema, cerco subito di aiutarla. Anche lei non è male da quel punto di vista. Poi...trombiamo.


stany ha detto:


> "Mi accontento di qualche suo atteggiamento carino, e delle trombate."
> 
> Quello che dici sopra non è nemmeno dato a tutti....
> Ok...lei è così e non la cambierai tu, e nemmeno "l'uomo ruusso" .
> ...


Si, per ora mi accontento.

Oserei dire, che paradossalmente, proprio quella sua "libertà", le permette di scopare con me, anche se non c'è un'intimità profonda come avrei voluto io. 



Outdider ha detto:


> Hai letto il neretto?
> Da quello che hai scritto sembra che ipotizzi che lei prenda danaro per prestazioni sessuali con questo.


No. Probabile peró che con quel caso in trasferta del datore di lavoro, per avere poi altro lavoro, abbia fatto qualcosa (pompino o giù di lì), che poi non le ha portato i frutti che sperava.


----------



## stany (13 Febbraio 2020)

Outdider ha detto:


> Hai letto il neretto?
> Da quello che hai scritto sembra che ipotizzi che lei prenda danaro per prestazioni sessuali con questo.


Francamente io non avevo inteso questo!Piuttosto che lei fosse attirata  da un certo tipo di uomo di successo, Come del resto lo è in una certa misura anche Gennaro, Ma questo è un tratto del carattere, che pare anche infantile, di un'adolescenza ancora non conclusa, e che probabilmente ha fatto innamorare il nostro amico. Il fatto che lui sapesse com'era non è un alibi, Ma certamente costituisce un elemento difficile la invalidare.
Bisogna poi vedere nella vita di tutti i giorni se lei ha delle attenzioni nei confronti di lui, se come coppia sono affiatati, hanno una complicità in quello che fanno; tenendo fuori ovviamente l'aspetto sessuale e la leggerezza di lei, che ripeto è un tratto connaturato nel suo carattere e credo sia immodificabile. Tanto più che lei non si sente in difetto e non è predisposta nemmeno ad approfondire tramite un aiuto esterno.


----------



## Gennaro73 (13 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Lui tiene a sé stesso.
> In questa situazione sta cercando solo un modo per salvarsi.


Prima di tutto mia figlia. 
Poi si, faccio la scelta che reputo migliore. Per ora trombo mia moglie, e probabilmente, solo io con penetrazione. 



Il tipo piú recente con cui flirtava, nei dialoghi recentissimi che ho potuto salvare, ha adesso un atteggiamento molto piú normale. 
Ci sono sempre emoticon bacini ecc, ma come detto, è mutato il climax dei dialoghi, non piú flirtosi. 

Sono ancora in confidenza con reciproca stima. 

Voi che ve ne intendete, cosa significa?


----------



## stany (13 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Lui tiene a sé stesso.
> In questa situazione sta cercando solo un modo per salvarsi.


Questo è normale! Tutti noi dobbiamo avere in primo luogo il  rispetto per noi stessi e  non soggiacere a qualunque condizione.
C'è poco da salvarsi... Con una figlia una casa pagata da lui, le implicazioni economiche sarebbero comunque pesanti.Salvarsi vuol dire poi lasciare la figlia alla madre e vederla magari ogni 15 giorni. Con tutti gli annessi e connessi di una situazione di questo genere.
Come in tutte le situazioni simili a questa, fino a quando uno dei due non prende una tramvata per qualcun altro, oppure quando non cominceranno lanciarsi i piatti, la situazione rimarrà così! Probabilmente andrà a scemare anche la sessualità, ed allora A quel punto si dovrà prendere una decisione


----------



## stany (13 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Prima di tutto mia figlia.
> Poi si, faccio la scelta che reputo migliore. Per ora trombo mia moglie, e probabilmente, solo io con penetrazione.
> 
> 
> ...


Vogliamo riprendere in considerazione che lei sia solo una profumiera?
Oppure Gennaro, se vuoi tagliare la testa al toro devi metterle dietro un investigatore.
È inutile che ti masturbi il cervello con 3000 congetture.
Inoltre sta a te capire  quale valore assegnare ai vari livelli di tradimento eventuale, che tu ipotizzi in base alle informazioni che hai.
Se tu come pare hai già accettato che se si fa baciare le tette  o si scambia i bacini su WhatsApp,allora non è poi così destabilizzante, prova a fare l'uomo forte e mettere dei paletti! Falle capire che sei intenzionato a separarti anche solo se ravvisi un atteggiamento platonico nei confronti di qualcun altro. E questo credo che non ti coinvolga molto dal punto di vista emotivo, in quanto come dicevo l'hai già dato per scontato: purtroppo devi tirare la corda e vedere se si spezza.... O ti accontenti della situazione che hai.


----------



## Gennaro73 (13 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Francamente io non avevo inteso questo!Piuttosto che lei fosse attirata  da un certo tipo di uomo di successo, Come del resto lo è in una certa misura anche Gennaro, Ma questo è un tratto del carattere, che pare anche infantile, di un'adolescenza ancora non conclusa, e che probabilmente ha fatto innamorare il nostro amico. Il fatto che lui sapesse com'era non è un alibi, Ma certamente costituisce un elemento difficile la invalidare.
> Bisogna poi vedere nella vita di tutti i giorni se lei ha delle attenzioni nei confronti di lui, se come coppia sono affiatati, hanno una complicità in quello che fanno; tenendo fuori ovviamente l'aspetto sessuale e la leggerezza di lei, che ripeto è un tratto connaturato nel suo carattere e credo sia immodificabile. Tanto più che lei non si sente in difetto e non è predisposta nemmeno ad approfondire tramite un aiuto esterno.


Vivessimo in un mondo asessuato, potremmo considerare il carattere di mia moglie, molto vicino a quello di Bulma di Dragon Ball (inteso la prima serie di fine anni 80, non quella di ora) 

Si, sia io che lei abbiamo ancora delle reciproche attenzioni. 

Qualche anno fa, inoltre, e questo lei lo riconosce, ebbe un problema di salute che poteva anche farla morire, o comunque,  invalidare. 
Tutti i suoi parenti rimasero passivi, fidandosi del primo parere medico, mentre io mi dimenai a cercare una cura, suggerita ovviamente da un dottore, per evitare un intervento chirurgico piuttosto invasivo. La trovai, e funzionó. 
Nonostante questo, peró, (e ammette il mio merito), non è cambiata di una virgola.


----------



## stany (13 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Vivessimo in un mondo asessuato, potremmo considerare il carattere di mia moglie, molto vicino a quello di Bulma di Dragon Ball (inteso la prima serie di fine anni 80, non quella di ora)
> 
> Si, sia io che lei abbiamo ancora delle reciproche attenzioni.
> 
> ...


Mia moglie uguale hanno un orgoglio alto come l'Everest....


----------



## Gennaro73 (13 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Vogliamo riprendere in considerazione che lei sia solo una profumiera?
> Oppure Gennaro, se vuoi tagliare la testa al toro devi metterle dietro un investigatore.
> È inutile che ti masturbi il cervello con 3000 congetture.
> Inoltre sta a te capire  quale valore assegnare ai vari livelli di tradimento eventuale, che tu ipotizzi in base alle informazioni che hai.
> Se tu come pare hai già accettato che se si fa baciare le tette  o si scambia i bacini su WhatsApp,allora non è poi così destabilizzante, prova a fare l'uomo forte e mettere dei paletti! Falle capire che sei intenzionato a separarti anche solo se ravvisi un atteggiamento platonico nei confronti di qualcun altro. E questo credo che non ti coinvolga molto dal punto di vista emotivo, in quanto come dicevo l'hai già dato per scontato: purtroppo devi tirare la corda e vedere se si spezza.... O ti accontenti della situazione che hai.


Ho provato a dirle di non avere certi atteggiamenti, perché puó essere scambiata per troia, ma mi dice sempre che non le interessa ció che pensano gli altri(non è vero), e che lei è così.

Dici che l'ultimo, ha notato che non succedeva niente oltre il flirt, e alla fine si è calmato?

È plausibile che di solito sia solo profumiera... ma a fare la profumiera tutto l'anno non ci si espone a rischi?

*Vuoi vedere che il tipo che, secondo mia moglie, "voleva arrivare a me tramite lei" (corteggiamento fallito?), era alla fine riuscito lui a sedurre mia moglie?*
Le scappó in quel frangente, che a lui, lei non piaceva. E come lo sapeva cosí bene?(corteggiamento fallito? )

*Vedi i tentativi di lei (riusciti o meno non cambia), di far venire quel tipo in casa mia di nascosto, con annesse richieste da parte di mia moglie per appuntamenti clandestini, e sempre mia moglie che si lamentava con lui, che da ragazzi, lui non la guardava mai. *

Sul possibile raid in casa mia, lui aveva scritto"quando mi invitate come ospite a casa vostra? " con occhiolino annesso.
Sembra poi partire da lei la volontà di farcelo venire subito, durante la mia assenza. Dato che andare su google e condividere addirittura le coordinate, significa che c'era stato qualche problema con via e civico nel satellitare, oppure che lei le stava dando un segnale forte per farlo venire subito.

*Questo spiegherebbe il messaggio vocale, dove lui, una volta bloccato su whatsapp da mia moglie, le dice su altro social, che alla fine vince chi scappa. (sarebbe ora lui, contro-contro-sedotto da mia moglie) *

Secondo voi torna tutto? A me pare proprio di si.

Lei inoltre considera petting non come tradimento(e mi spinge a farlo).
Plausibile che ogni tanto qualcuno "contro seduca" lei,  e arrivino alle leccate, ?

Purtroppo, col tipo che l'ha contro-sedotta, è possibile che si siano coccolati, e che lei abbia peró notato che lui non ha perso la testa nemmeno dopo questo.
"Lui voleva arrivare a te tramite me"  starebbe per: ci siamo coccolati ecc, e credevo di piacergli, ma alla fine, ero sempre io che lo cercavo, e lui cercava te. (ricordiamo che lui aveva fama di aver fatto sesso con diverse ragazze).

Vi sembrerà strano ma non mi sento meglio dopo questa conclusione.

Sapere è comunque potere


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ma lui non vuole dare il giro al tavolo!
> L'ha spiegato molto bene quale sia la "paura"...
> Non vuole farla arrabbiare più di tanto perché lei già l'ha minacciato di andarsene....O porta la cosa fino alle estreme conseguenze, ed allora può venire fuori tutto, o quasi (ma.lei negherebbe ), oppure abbozza e aspetta che la figlia sia più grande..
> Poi mi auguro che possano riprendere ,se mai ci sia stato, un dialogo che possa metterli in sintonia; che adesso come adesso, si interrompe ad un certo livello di scambio di informazioni.
> ...


Raccontare un’altra volta....no.


----------



## Outdider (13 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Francamente io non avevo inteso questo!Piuttosto che lei fosse attirata  da un certo tipo di uomo di successo, Come del resto lo è in una certa misura anche Gennaro, Ma questo è un tratto del carattere, che pare anche infantile, di un'adolescenza ancora non conclusa, e che probabilmente ha fatto innamorare il nostro amico. Il fatto che lui sapesse com'era non è un alibi, Ma certamente costituisce un elemento difficile la invalidare.
> Bisogna poi vedere nella vita di tutti i giorni se lei ha delle attenzioni nei confronti di lui, se come coppia sono affiatati, hanno una complicità in quello che fanno; tenendo fuori ovviamente l'aspetto sessuale e la leggerezza di lei, che ripeto è un tratto connaturato nel suo carattere e credo sia immodificabile. Tanto più che lei non si sente in difetto e non è predisposta nemmeno ad approfondire tramite un aiuto esterno.


Io non so se lo faccia apposta, ma questo "dire e non dire" è fastidioso. I cerchiobottisti, in alcuni momenti, posso sembrare anche simpatici ma poi fanno assumere alla discussione un alone da presa per il culo.


----------



## stany (13 Febbraio 2020)

Outdider ha detto:


> Io non so se lo faccia apposta, ma questo "dire e non dire" è fastidioso. I cerchiobottisti, in alcuni momenti, posso sembrare anche simpatici ma poi fanno assumere alla discussione un alone da presa per il culo.


Diciamo più che altro che se la canta e se la suona.... In effetti ha già detto molto non si può pretendere che entri in particolari più dettagliati.
Lui manifesta chiaramente una vivacità mentale che fa presumere appunto, che lui tenga molto a sua moglie.
Noi possiamo consigliarlo in base alle esperienze personali, però è lui che deve sapere alla fin dei conti cosa vuole.
Perfino una come Brunetta che esorta
 sempre a trovare i lati positivi per un recupero, stavolta ha dato l'ultimatum...
Io come la penso ho già detto! Mi sembra che però per il nostro amico stia diventando un po' troppo un tarlo rimuginare sopra queste cose ; del resto a lui forse basterebbe solo l'approvazione affinché possa vedere fuori dalla famiglia qualcosa che lo distragga.
Chi gli ha detto vai pure mignotte, chi di farsi l'amica, e qualcuno pure di dare il giro al banco; cosa per la quale c'è sempre tempo....


----------



## stany (13 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Ho provato a dirle di non avere certi atteggiamenti, perché puó essere scambiata per troia, ma mi dice sempre che non le interessa ció che pensano gli altri(non è vero), e che lei è così.
> 
> Dici che l'ultimo, ha notato che non succedeva niente oltre il flirt, e alla fine si è calmato?
> 
> ...


A  proposito di sapere.... Vorrei proprio vedere se tua moglie scoprisse che tu hai un amante cosa succederebbe! Se è incazzosa come sembra, si incazzerà. ma vorrei proprio capire se sarebbe disposta a portare tutto alle estreme conseguenze.


----------



## Gennaro73 (13 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> A  proposito di sapere.... Vorrei proprio vedere se tua moglie scoprisse che tu hai un amante cosa succederebbe! Se è incazzosa come sembra, si incazzerà. ma vorrei proprio capire se sarebbe disposta a portare tutto alle estreme conseguenze.


Non ne ho idea. Tutto è possibile con lei.
Potrei sempre dirle che lei mi ha consigliato così... ma negherebbe di averlo fatto.
Da quel che ho capito, per lei conta che la trombi e che la tratti bene. Se poi ho amanti è affar mio. 

Se non la trombassi piú, allora si arrabbierebbe


----------



## Outdider (13 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Diciamo più che altro che se la canta e se la suona.... In effetti ha già detto molto non si può pretendere che entri in particolari più dettagliati.
> Lui manifesta chiaramente una vivacità mentale che fa presumere appunto, che lui tenga molto a sua moglie.
> Noi possiamo consigliarlo in base alle esperienze personali, però è lui che deve sapere alla fin dei conti cosa vuole.
> Perfino una come Brunetta che esorta
> ...


Si è questo...sembrerebbe che lui sta chiedendo a noi il permesso di andare ad escort o fare un trio con la moglie. Ma ti pare normale. la descrive come una traditrice seriale e poi ci ripensa e scrive che non potrebbe mai farlo....ci vuol pazienza con uno come lui. Se anche in casa si comporta così, ti credo che la moglie avvicina altri.


----------



## stany (13 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Non ne ho idea. Tutto è possibile con lei.
> Potrei sempre dirle che lei mi ha consigliato così... ma negherebbe di averlo fatto.
> Da quel che ho capito, per lei conta che la trombi e che la tratti bene. Se poi ho amanti è affar mio.
> 
> Se non la trombassi piú, allora si arrabbierebbe


E allora tira dritto, svuota la mente e le palle quando e dove puoi, ed al limite fatti  una bella cura ricostituente.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2020)

Boh a me sembra di sentire uno che ha il frigorifero rotto con la roba che va a male e che pensa di andare in pizzeria. Mangerà pure, ma il frigorifero maleodorante continua a essere lì in cucina.


----------



## stany (13 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh a me sembra di sentire uno che ha il frigorifero rotto con la roba che va a male e che pensa di andare in pizzeria. Mangerà pure, ma il frigorifero maleodorante continua a essere lì in cucina.


Quando troverà l'offerta promozionale giusta forse cambierà il frigo


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Quando troverà l'offerta promozionale giusta forse cambierà il frigo


Ma almeno deve considerare i cataloghi delle offerte, se guarda solo le pizzerie da asporto, il frigorifero resta lì.


----------



## stany (13 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma almeno deve considerare i cataloghi delle offerte, se guarda solo le pizzerie da asporto, il frigorifero resta lì.


Ogni tanto la pizza al taglio può andare bene..
Un mio collega a proposito di una eventuale amante che non aveva intenzione di prendersi, diceva sempre (forse l'ho già citato) :
Perché dovrei mollare la bistecca per prendere l'osso?
Naturalmente escludendo concettualmente l'ipotesi di avere l'amante ,a prescindere; stante che l'obiezione sarebbe che esistono bistecche e bistecche


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ogni tanto la pizza al taglio può andare bene..
> Un mio collega a proposito di una eventuale amante che non aveva intenzione di prendersi, diceva sempre (forse l'ho già citato) :
> Perché dovrei mollare la bistecca per prendere l'osso?
> Naturalmente escludendo concettualmente l'ipotesi di avere l'amante ,a prescindere; stante che l'obiezione sarebbe che esistono bistecche e bistecche


Non riesco a vedere una soluzione, nemmeno momentanea in quello che prevede.


----------



## stany (13 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non riesco a vedere una soluzione, nemmeno momentanea in quello che prevede.


Comunque l'effetto placebo pare funzionare.....già al solo pensiero di andare con una escort lo fa stare meglio.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Comunque l'effetto placebo pare funzionare.....già al solo pensiero di andare con una escort lo fa stare meglio.


No, lo fa stare meglio che qui non sia stato giudicato negativamente.


----------



## stany (13 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No, lo fa stare meglio che qui non sia stato giudicato negativamente.


Beh...non è che si possa  sparare sulla croce Rossa


----------



## Lara3 (13 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ogni tanto la pizza al taglio può andare bene..
> Un mio collega a proposito di una eventuale amante che non aveva intenzione di prendersi, diceva sempre (forse l'ho già citato) :
> Perché dovrei mollare la bistecca per prendere l'osso?
> Naturalmente escludendo concettualmente l'ipotesi di avere l'amante ,a prescindere; stante che l'obiezione sarebbe che esistono bistecche e bistecche


Quindi lui già lo sapeva che l’amante sarebbe stata qualcosa in meno ?


----------



## stany (13 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quindi lui già lo sapeva che l’amante sarebbe stata qualcosa in meno ?


Infatti ,si vede che era (ancora) innamorato della propria moglie....Sono secoli che non lo vedo: magari adesso si sarà separato


----------



## Lostris (13 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quindi lui già lo sapeva che l’amante sarebbe stata qualcosa in meno ?


Più che qualcosa in meno, l’amante in teoria è qualcosa di diverso.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quindi lui già lo sapeva che l’amante sarebbe stata qualcosa in meno ?


Sapeva cosa valeva la moglie per lui.


----------



## Gennaro73 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Outdider ha detto:


> Si è questo...sembrerebbe che lui sta chiedendo a noi il permesso di andare ad escort o fare un trio con la moglie. Ma ti pare normale. la descrive come una traditrice seriale e poi ci ripensa e scrive che non potrebbe mai farlo....ci vuol pazienza con uno come lui. Se anche in casa si comporta così, ti credo che la moglie avvicina altri.


Non ho scritto che non potrebbe mai farlo.Dove lo hai letto? Hai forse frainteso qualcosa. Postamelo.
In casa sono molto piú lineare. Qua ho tirato fuori la mia confusione.


stany ha detto:


> E allora tira dritto, svuota la mente e le palle quando e dove puoi, ed al limite fatti  una bella cura ricostituente.


Ok


Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh a me sembra di sentire uno che ha il frigorifero rotto con la roba che va a male e che pensa di andare in pizzeria. Mangerà pure, ma il frigorifero maleodorante continua a essere lì in cucina.


Lo so che non è ideale come situazione, ma comportarmi secondo i miei ideali, danneggerebbe, e di molto, mia figlia.


stany ha detto:


> Comunque l'effetto placebo pare funzionare.....già al solo pensiero di andare con una escort lo fa stare meglio.


Si.


Brunetta ha detto:


> No, lo fa stare meglio che qui non sia stato giudicato negativamente.


No, mi ha aiutato l'aver tirato fuori il casino nella mia testa. Sono invece stato giudicato negativamente da piú utenti, ma ci sta, e non cerco la pietà o l'approvazione da nessuno.


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Sono invece stato giudicato negativamente da piú utenti, ma ci sta, e non cerco la pietà o l'approvazione da nessuno.


Anche perché non la troveresti.


----------



## Gennaro73 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Anche perché non la troveresti.


A volte, analizzando i comportamenti di persone invidiose nei miei confronti, ho trovato delle ottime soluzioni ad alcuni problemi, e capito il mio valore ancora di piú. 
È una grande soddisfazione, riuscire a sfruttare a proprio vantaggio, un'azione altrui, che era nata per fare del male.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Non ho scritto che non potrebbe mai farlo.Dove lo hai letto? Hai forse frainteso qualcosa. Postamelo.
> In casa sono molto piú lineare. Qua ho tirato fuori la mia confusione.
> 
> Ok
> ...


Tua moglie ti vuole bene?
Tu le vuoi bene?


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> A volte, analizzando i comportamenti di persone invidiose nei miei confronti, ho trovato delle ottime soluzioni ad alcuni problemi, e capito il mio valore ancora di piú.
> È una grande soddisfazione, riuscire a sfruttare a proprio vantaggio, un'azione altrui, che era nata per fare del male.


Invidia qua ne trovi a pacchi, per la felicità altrui perlopiù. Quindi mi sa che sei fuori strada di parecchio


----------



## Gennaro73 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tua moglie ti vuole bene?
> Tu le vuoi bene?


Nonostante tutti i contrasti si. 
A volte sembra che per lei sono l'ultimo dei coglioni. Altre, sembra che sono il migliore del mondo. 
Forse, come in un musical, una canzone adatta a spiegare ció che provo puó essere questa:

I can't live with you



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Invidia qua ne trovi a pacchi, per la felicità altrui perlopiù. Quindi mi sa che sei fuori strada di parecchio


Fuori strada, a volte si prendono delle ottime scorciatoie, e alla fine si vince.


----------



## stany (13 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tua moglie ti vuole bene?
> Tu le vuoi bene?


AQ


----------



## Marjanna (13 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> View attachment 8771AQ


che bello!!!


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Nonostante tutti i contrasti si.
> A volte sembra che per lei sono l'ultimo dei coglioni. Altre, sembra che sono il migliore del mondo.
> Forse, come in un musical, una canzone adatta a spiegare ció che provo puó essere questa:
> 
> ...


Non va disprezzato chi ti vuole bene.
Non se ne incontrano tanti nella vita,


----------



## Marjanna (13 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non va disprezzato chi ti vuole bene.
> Non se ne incontrano tanti nella vita,


Mi sa che ormai il suo pensiero si è concentrato su come alleviare "le sue pene".


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mi sa che ormai il suo pensiero si è concentrato su come alleviare "le sue pene".


È un uomo molto strano


----------



## Gennaro73 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non va disprezzato chi ti vuole bene.
> Non se ne incontrano tanti nella vita,


Non sempre apprezziamo, quanto meriterebbero, le persone che ci vogliono bene.
Spesso peró, sono anche le persone che ci feriscono di piú.


Marjanna ha detto:


> Mi sa che ormai il suo pensiero si è concentrato su come alleviare "le sue pene".


Sicuramente è uno dei miei obiettivi.


Brunetta ha detto:


> È un uomo molto strano


Grazie. Mai piaciuto essere uno banale.


----------



## Lanyanjing (14 Febbraio 2020)

Outdider ha detto:


> Infatti volevo dire proprio quello.
> Ma tu sei proprio sicuro che lei ti ha tradito o ti sta tradendo?


Sicuro no, solo il mio sesto senso... che è abbastanza infallibile (in passato si è sempre dimostrato corretto).


----------



## Lanyanjing (14 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Già la trasferta di lavoro imminente mi darà un pó di relax. Se lei sapesse che vado in thailandia per vacanza, qualsiasi cosa le dicessi in futuro sul tema corna,  mi rinfaccerebbe subito il viaggio in thailandia.
> Tra una cosa e l'altra, da soli in casa, tra lei che va in ucraina(dopo 5 anni), io con il lavoro fuori città, tra la casa vacanza con anche altri parenti...alla fine, nel 2020 sono altri 4 mesi ben frammentati.


Non so che lavoro tu faccia...ma per esperienza sempre avere fondi neri disponibili per le ferie...e le ferie devono essere spacciati per trasferte. Io quando andrò in Thai, dirò che ci vado per business (che poi è una balla a metà visto che forse apriremo uno stabilimento nel breve termine). Ho lavorato nel petrolchimico  ed energetico per 20 anni (ora mi occupo di altro) ... in storie passate per me era facile sparire letteralmente una settimana con la scusa che dovevo andare su qualche piattaforma petrolifera nei mari del nord , no internet, no telefono.... quando sono in aeroporto chiamo.
Non voglio essere invadente, ma dove vai di bello in trasferta???


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Fuori strada, a volte si prendono delle ottime scorciatoie, e alla fine si vince.


Oook. Auguri, ciao.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Febbraio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Non so che lavoro tu faccia...ma per esperienza sempre avere fondi neri disponibili per le ferie...e le ferie devono essere spacciati per trasferte.


Sempre.


----------



## Gennaro73 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Oook. Auguri, ciao.


Sta andando via? Ciao e buona vita


----------



## Outdider (14 Febbraio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Sicuro no, solo il mio sesto senso... che è abbastanza infallibile (in passato si è sempre dimostrato corretto).


Era giusto per saperlo...comunque vedo che la prendi con molta filosofia. Se non sbaglio in Cina il tradimento è punibile per legge?


----------



## Outdider (14 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Non ho scritto che non potrebbe mai farlo.Dove lo hai letto? Hai forse frainteso qualcosa. Postamelo.
> In casa sono molto piú lineare. Qua ho tirato fuori la mia confusione.
> 
> Ok
> ...


Non ho voglia di riguardare tutti i tuoi confusi post. Se non l'hai scritto esplicitamente lo sottintendi


----------



## Gennaro73 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Outdider ha detto:


> Non ho voglia di riguardare tutti i tuoi confusi post. Se non l'hai scritto esplicitamente lo sottintendi


O lo fraintendi, puó capitare.

Ad ogni modo ho reintitolato il mio 3d per indicare le mie conclusioni e dove si trovano esattamente.  Nei post seguenti aggiungo altri dettagli che mi sono stati chiesti


----------



## Lara3 (17 Febbraio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> prima di iniziare mi sembra corretto presentarmi. Anche se il mio nickname è strano, sono un Italiano che vive in Cina da più di 16 anni. Non voglio scendere nel dettaglio del mio lavoro, dico solo che ho una posizione di responsabilità che mi genera non pochi grattacapi oltre purtroppo a quelli che andrò a descrivere qui di seguito del quale una vostra sincera opinione mi sarebbe d’aiuto (specialmente l’opinione del gentil sesso).
> Ho trovato questo forum con la speranza di trovare dei consigli da persone che hanno vissuto già esperienze di tradimenti ecc.
> Sono sposato con una donna Cinese da sette anni ad abbiamo un bellissimo bambino di 5 anni. Dal primo momento che ci eravamo conosciuti tra me e mia moglie era scattata una vera e propria scintilla e la nostra relazione è sempre stata molto attiva e passionale fino alla nascita del nostro figlio. Poi come succede sovente (purtroppo) dopo il figlio le cose si sono un po’ spente ma la relazione è sempre comunque molto “attiva” da entrambi le parti.
> ...


Ciao ! 
News dalla Cina ?
Come è la situazione lì ?
Sono vere quelle immagini in cui si spruzza un disinfettante sulle strade ?
Deve essere un virus tosto, mai visto una cosa del genere con gli altri virus .


----------



## Lanyanjing (18 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ciao !
> News dalla Cina ?
> Come è la situazione lì ?
> Sono vere quelle immagini in cui si spruzza un disinfettante sulle strade ?
> Deve essere un virus tosto, mai visto una cosa del genere con gli altri virus .


Ciao Lara3, 
tutto bene e dove vivo io è abbastanza tranquillo. Ti allego questo link con i dati ufficiali:  https://news.qq.com/zt2020/page/feiyan.htm
è in cinese ma se lo apri con Chrome, puoi fare la traduzione così vedi l'andamento. Se i grafici continuano ad avere questo trend, probabilmente tra poco raggiungiamo il picco, quindi poi tutto è a scendere. Ovviamente tutto grazie alle azioni "pesanti" attuate dal governo, isolando le città e come hai potuto vedere anche spruzzando del disinfettante per le strade (da me non l'hanno fatto per esempio).

Non so dirti se è un virus tosto...la mortalità si aggira al 3%....l'importante è farsi curare. Su internet vedo molti video (nei quali sono anche intervenuto con dei commenti) perchè molti ne approfittano per sparare stupidaggini e mettere in ansia le persone.... tipo questo: 




Se sei brava riesci anche a capire chi sono io nei commenti   

Grazie ed un abbraccio


----------



## Lara3 (18 Febbraio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Ciao Lara3,
> tutto bene e dove vivo io è abbastanza tranquillo. Ti allego questo link con i dati ufficiali:  https://news.qq.com/zt2020/page/feiyan.htm
> è in cinese ma se lo apri con Chrome, puoi fare la traduzione così vedi l'andamento. Se i grafici continuano ad avere questo trend, probabilmente tra poco raggiungiamo il picco, quindi poi tutto è a scendere. Ovviamente tutto grazie alle azioni "pesanti" attuate dal governo, isolando le città e come hai potuto vedere anche spruzzando del disinfettante per le strade (da me non l'hanno fatto per esempio).
> 
> ...


Ciao e grazie per le info.
Io trovo insolito un virus che resiste così tanto nell’ambiente. I virus hanno bisogno di una struttura cellulare per vivere in quanto ne sono sprovvisti.Mai si è visto disinfettare le strade e mettere in quarantena le banconote per un virus. I batteri sono resistenti nell’ambiente e per esempio nel caso di un malato di TBC l’ambiente dove viveva si disinfettava. Ma i virus normalmente non dovrebbero resistere così tanto nell’ambiente da rendere necessarie queste misure. Queste sono informazioni che ci arrivano dalla Cina, quindi io ragiono in funzione delle informazioni ricevute.
Le statistiche ... dicono 3 %....
Allora avevamo qualche giorno fa circa 1000 morti e 3000 guariti. Se dovessimo fare la statistica su questo risulta un 25%. Certo che i dati sul vero numero di contagiati non sono certi. Non so se tutta la popolazione è stata sottoposta al test e non so dopo quanto tempo dal contagio arriva la positività al test. E non so dopo quanto tempo dal contagio si arriva al decesso nei casi infausti.
Queste sono domande importanti da porsi.
Se il decesso arriva dopo circa 3-4 settimane, allora possiamo dire che sui 70.000 contagiati certi il 25% di loro saranno morti entro qualche settimana ?
Invece sull’infettività i dati che abbiamo sono la nave Diamond dove su circa 3000 passeggeri si è arrivati a quasi 500 contagiati... non pochi.
Certo , vivevano in stretto contatto, su una nave, ma è la stessa cosa dei mezzi in comune, lavoro ecc.
Io non sono in panico, da me sono pochissimi i cinesi ed al ristorante cinese non ci vado da almeno 15 anni.
Ma se disinfettano le banconote e le mettono in quarantena io da persona normale trovo logico evitare di andare adesso in un ristorante cinese . Perché ?
Perché non so per esempio come è la situazione con le spedizioni dalla Cina. Ricevere lettere o pacchi dalla Cina è più frequente per un cinese che per un italiano. Se una banconota può essere infetta , perché non dovrei preoccuparmi per una lettera ricevuta dalla Cina da un cuoco o cameriere cinese.
La mia è un’analisi in base ai dati forniti. Il 3% di mortalità si riferisce ai morti rispetto alla popolazione totale ? In tal caso siamo ottimisti: basta fare la vita da reclusi per i prossimi anni.
Bisogna aspettare i dati sui decessi in proporzione ai 70.000 contagiati di adesso. 70.000 + 3000 guariti+ 1700 decessi= 74700
Non dovrebbero essere più di 2250 decessi. Siamo già a 1700.  Ma bisogna aspettare il periodo di guarigione o decesso degli attuati 70.000.
Insomma non mi fido dei dati forniti da chi ha arrestato i famigliari dei medici che per primi hanno capito la situazione. Il discorso di questo signore sembra logico.
Solo il fatto che disinfettano le strade ed i soldi. Cosa mai vista.
Col cavolo che vado a mangiare dai cinesi.
Poi, certo che se il virus arriva in Europa con più casi, eviterei in generale ristoranti ecc.
Buona giornata


----------



## Lanyanjing (18 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ciao e grazie per le info.
> Io trovo insolito un virus che resiste così tanto nell’ambiente. I virus hanno bisogno di una struttura cellulare per vivere in quanto ne sono sprovvisti.Mai si è visto disinfettare le strade e mettere in quarantena le banconote per un virus. I batteri sono resistenti nell’ambiente e per esempio nel caso di un malato di TBC l’ambiente dove viveva si disinfettava. Ma i virus normalmente non dovrebbero resistere così tanto nell’ambiente da rendere necessarie queste misure. Queste sono informazioni che ci arrivano dalla Cina, quindi io ragiono in funzione delle informazioni ricevute.
> Le statistiche ... dicono 3 %....
> Allora avevamo qualche giorno fa circa 1000 morti e 3000 guariti. Se dovessimo fare la statistica su questo risulta un 25%. Certo che i dati sul vero numero di contagiati non sono certi. Non so se tutta la popolazione è stata sottoposta al test e non so dopo quanto tempo dal contagio arriva la positività al test. E non so dopo quanto tempo dal contagio si arriva al decesso nei casi infausti.
> ...


La mortalità si calcola in base al numero totale dei decessi sul totale degli infetti. Allo stato attuale 72530 contagiati totali da cui se si sottraggono i guariti ed i decessi abbiamo attualmente 58014 persone realmente contagiate, di cui 50338 sono nella provincia del Hubei. Il rimanente dei contagiati è sparso in tutta la Cina. Nella provincia dove vivo io che è la seconda in graduatoria di infetti (che culo che ho!!!!) 1328 ammalati confermati che sottraendo i guariti e purtroppo i morti abbiamo 794 persone attualmente confermate su una popolazione totale (stima del consolato) di 114 milioni (circa) di persone..... e siamo la seconda in graduatoria di ammalati. Nella città dove vivo 71 persone su una popolazione di 8 milioni. 
Non sono un esperto di virus, quindi francamente non so quanto tempo possa vivere al di fuori del corpo umano, ma quello che stanno fancedo in termini di prevenzione funziona perchè se guardi i grafici stanno scendendo. Le banconote ovviamente le stanno disinfettando perchè prendono in considerazione ogni cosa possa veicolare il virus, anche se ormai qui in Cina, il contante è praticamente sparito (lo usano solo gli stranieri in vacanza o in viaggi d'affari) qui si paga tutto tramite Wechat o Alipay.... a momenti non ricordo nemmeno più come sono fatte le banconote.
Per quanto riguarda la nave.... cosa dire... i Giapponesi sono stati dei geni... se gli facevano sbarcare e gli isolavano forse il numero dei contagiati non sarebbe stato così alto: i sistemi di ventilazione della nave possono veicolare, infatti tra le varie direttive del governo è il divieto assoluto dell'uso di sistemi di condizionamento (per fortuna che qui non fa ancora caldo altrimenti se non muori per il virus muori per il caldo).
Credimi, provincia dello Hubei a parte, dove esiste veramente il problema e secondo me la mortalità è anche dovuta al fatto che non ci sono strutture sufficienti per curare tutti a me fa più paura guidare in mezzo a questi deficienti....
buona giornata anche a te!


----------



## stany (18 Febbraio 2020)

Muoiono circa 150 persone al giorno....in Cina
Il virus è quasi certo che sia uscito da un laboratorio in cui venivano fatti esperimenti coi pipistrelli; un medico è entrato in contatto col sangue di uno di questi .Ed il laboratorio è nelle immediate vicinanze del mercato al  quale si attribuisce la responsabilità del contagio..
Notizie del Tg3 Leonardo.....
Fossi stato al posto dei giapponesi avrei fatto come loro....


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Nel caso in cui anche in Italia inizino casi del corona virus suggerisco di iniziare a fare scorte di mascherine bocca naso, e disifettante gel per le mani..... e visto che qui ormai è panico generale.... fare scorte alimentari.
> L'unico sistema per non prendere il virus è stare in casa....


Eccoci!








						Coronavirus: morto uno dei due contagiati nel Padovano. 20 casi accertati in Italia, di cui 16 in Lombardia. Chiusi negozi, scuole e bar
					

Il virus si espande in Italia: 16 casi positivi in Lombardia, deceduto uno dei due contagiati  in Veneto. In isolamento 250 persone e quarantena obbligatoria per chi torna dalla Cina




					www.ilsole24ore.com
				




Mannaggia, tra l'altro conosco chi lavora in quell'ospedale.


----------



## Lara3 (21 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Eccoci!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aspetta Prato


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Aspetta Prato


Questo è proprio vicino, anche personalmente, diciamo.


----------



## Lara3 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Aspetta Prato


Ma poi che fine hanno fatto ?
Sono arrivati o no ?
Riguardo questo arrivo dicevano in Tv che come misura hanno aperto un ambulatorio e hanno dato il consiglio di autoquarantena. Consiglio ....


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma poi che fine hanno fatto ?
> Sono arrivati o no ?
> Riguardo questo arrivo dicevano in Tv che come misura hanno aperto un ambulatorio e hanno dato il consiglio di autoquarantena. Consiglio ....


Detto cinicamente: qualche centinaio di morti costano meno delle misure necessarie per operare un efficace contenimento del virus e delle misure atte a dotare delle necessarie cure per tutti i pazienti che dovessero sviluppare sintomi gravi.
Per cui si aspetta solo che muoia da solo o che si trovi il vaccino, nel frattempo il contagio si diffonderà, qualcuno morirà, e... amen.
Prato ne è l'esempio: sarebbe stato un danno economico e politico enorme.
L'importante è che muoiano gli altri. Funziona sempre così.
I giornali e i telegiornali in Italia fanno cagare, sono ormai organismi politici di propaganda.
Raccontano un sacco di frottole, a cui la gente crede pensando alla fine di sapere tutto.
Per cui l'Italia ora è divisa tra chi se ne frega perché tanto è al Sud, chi va nei ristoranti cinesi apposta per mostrare che non è razzista, chi evita i ristoranti cinesi perché è preso dal panico.
Manzoni d'altronde l'aveva già raccontato come funziona in questi casi.
La cosa allucinante è che in tanti casi si arriva a pensare che "è di destra urlare al contagio, è di sinistra minimizzare i rischi".
Oh, santi numi. Mannaggia agli untori.


----------



## Lara3 (21 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Detto cinicamente: qualche centinaio di morti costano meno delle misure necessarie per operare un efficace contenimento del virus e delle misure atte a dotare delle necessarie cure per tutti i pazienti che dovessero sviluppare sintomi gravi.
> Per cui si aspetta solo che muoia da solo o che si trovi il vaccino, nel frattempo il contagio si diffonderà, qualcuno morirà, e... amen.
> Prato ne è l'esempio: sarebbe stato un danno economico e politico enorme.
> L'importante è che muoiano gli altri. Funziona sempre così.
> ...


Ma io veramente non ho più avuto notizie di questi 2500 che dovevano arrivare . Era una frottola ?
Io mi sento al sicuro, niente panico per ora. Ma dai cinesi non vado comunque. E non sono né di destra , né di sinistra.


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma io veramente non ho più avuto notizie di questi 2500 che dovevano arrivare . Era una frottola ?
> Io mi sento al sicuro, niente panico per ora. Ma dai cinesi non vado comunque. E non sono né di destra , né di sinistra.


E non andarci. Io ce li ho per forza nello stabile dell'ufficio, quindi... E non solo, una mia collega ha contatti costanti con quell'ospedale. Che dovrei dire? Amen.
Ognuno affronta la situazione con gli strumenti che ha, ma se posso esprimere la mia NESSUNO ci sta capendo un cazzo.

Se questo virus ha la mortalità dell'influenza e se ne uccide più l'AIDS e la meningite, perché tutto il mondo sta buttando via soldi per misure di contenimento che tutto sommato dovrebbero essere eccessive?
Con ripercussioni economiche pesantissime, tra l'altro.
Perché bloccare navi da crociera, linee aree, intere città in Cina, perché chiudere l'attività ospedaliera (pronto soccorso e visite) all'ospedale di Codogno, perché controllare centinaia di persone nella zona invitando i cittadini a non muoversi di casa?


----------



## Lara3 (21 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E non andarci. Io ce li ho per forza nello stabile dell'ufficio, quindi... E non solo, una mia collega ha contatti costanti con quell'ospedale. Che dovrei dire? Amen.
> Ognuno affronta la situazione con gli strumenti che ha, ma se posso esprimere la mia NESSUNO ci sta capendo un cazzo.
> 
> Se questo virus ha la mortalità dell'influenza e se ne uccide più l'AIDS e la meningite, perché tutto il mondo sta buttando via soldi per misure di contenimento che tutto sommato dovrebbero essere eccessive?
> ...


Perché la situazione è più seria di quanto ne raccontano. Hanno minimizzato all’inizio, penso che lo facciano anche adesso.


----------



## Lara3 (21 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E non andarci. Io ce li ho per forza nello stabile dell'ufficio, quindi... E non solo, una mia collega ha contatti costanti con quell'ospedale. Che dovrei dire? Amen.
> Ognuno affronta la situazione con gli strumenti che ha, ma se posso esprimere la mia NESSUNO ci sta capendo un cazzo.
> 
> Se questo virus ha la mortalità dell'influenza e se ne uccide più l'AIDS e la meningite, perché tutto il mondo sta buttando via soldi per misure di contenimento che tutto sommato dovrebbero essere eccessive?
> ...


Intanto a Unilever nel Lodigiano un centinaio sono bloccati in ufficio in attesa dei test. 
Straordinari non previsti .


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Perché la situazione è più seria di quanto ne raccontano. Hanno minimizzato all’inizio, penso che lo facciano anche adesso.


Non ti so rispondere con certezza.
Noto solo che c'è una forte discrepanza tra quelli che sono i rischi dichiarati, tutto sommato apparentemente non troppo diversi da quelli di un'influenza, con le misure adottate in tutto il mondo.


----------



## Lara3 (21 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non ti so rispondere con certezza.
> Noto solo che c'è una forte discrepanza tra quelli che sono i rischi dichiarati, tutto sommato apparentemente non troppo diversi da quelli di un'influenza, con le misure adottate.


Comunque ti capisco; averne intorno persone che hanno contatto con quel posto o l’altro è normale che un po’ di preoccupazione si ha.


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Comunque ti capisco; averne intorno persone che hanno contatto con quel posto o l’altro è normale che un po’ di preoccupazione si ha.


Mah, non sono preccupato, semmai un po' infastidito da come viene affrontata la situazione.


----------



## stany (21 Febbraio 2020)

Non ci capiscono un cazzo!
Prima incuba in sette giorni,poi in quindici,poi ventuno . È asintomatica però infetta....No, quello che ha infettato il 38 enne moribondo è guarito forse....forse non è stato lui.....Ma era asintomatico, anzi aveva un poco di febbre....

Intanto il compagno di banco di mio figlio , cinese quello del ristorante, ieri è stato mandato a casa con 40 di febbre...

Il fatto è che se uno arriva da Londra (ieri è arrivata una mia amica e s'è lamentata dei controlli in Italia ,che all'areoporto di Londra non erano stati fatti), poi magari si ferma a Parigi, poi col treno arriva a Milano o Torino qualche giorno dopo, mi dite che cazzo di controllo si può fare?


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Comunque ti capisco; averne intorno persone che hanno contatto con quel posto o l’altro è normale che un po’ di preoccupazione si ha.


Mettiamola così: 
la SARS (altro Coronavirus) del 2002 provocò 8 096 casi e 774 decessi in 17 Paesi nell'arco di 9 mesi, con una mortalità del 9,6%.
L'attuale Coronavirus è già arrivato a 77.000 contagi totali e 2233 morti nella sola Cina  in un mese circa.


----------



## stany (21 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Mettiamola così:
> la SARS (altro Coronavirus) del 2002 provocò 8 096 casi e 774 decessi in 17 Paesi nell'arco di 9 mesi, con una mortalità del 9,6%.
> L'attuale Coronavirus è già arrivato a 77.000 contagi totali e 2233 morti nella sola Cina  in un mese circa.


Non segui più di tanto ma mi pare di capire  che in Cina muoiano più di 150 persone al giorno....  Che fanno 4500 al mese....
Stante che le asserzioni degli "scienziati" siano concordi nell'affermare un tasso di mortalità del 3%, rilevo che ci sia qualcosa di stonato.....o gli infettati sono molti di più e/o aumentano costantemente (ma le cifre di 60/70 mila contagi sono dichiarate tali da quindici giorni), oppure al netto delle guarigioni (dati??) , la percentuale di mortalità è molto molto più alta!


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Non segui più di tanto ma mi pare di capire  che in Cina muoiano più di 150 persone al giorno....  Che fanno 4500 al mese....
> Stante che le asserzioni degli "scienziati" siano concordi nell'affermare un tasso di mortalità del 3%, rilevo che ci sia qualcosa di stonato.....o gli infettati sono molti di più e/o aumentano costantemente (ma le cifre di 60/70 mila contagi sono dichiarate tali da quindici giorni), oppure al netto delle guarigioni (dati??) , la percentuale di mortalità è molto molto più alta!


E chi lo sa?
Oramai i dati diffusi appartengono al comparto miti e leggenda.
La SARS aveva un tasso di letalità del 9,6%. La MERS del 34%.
Che culo che abbiamo ora con questo nuovo ceppo. Si è diffuso molto di più e in meno tempo, ma è meno letale. Dicono, almeno gli ultimi articoli che ne parlavano con le indicazioni dell'OMS un 2% di letalità, soprattutto tra i soggetti a rischio. Sono da considerarsi ancora attuali?
Intanto in un mese il virus ha fatto 3 volte i morti della SARS in 9. Se la scala di crescita è logaritmica non mi sento di pensare positivo.
Soprattutto pensando che per curare i pazienti occorrono posti letto in reparti adeguati che sono limitati.
Quando arriverà a Milano voglio vedere...
Che fanno?
Chiudono le metro?


----------



## stany (21 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E chi lo sa?
> Oramai i dati diffusi appartengono al comparto miti e leggenda.
> La SARS aveva un tasso di letalità del 9,6%. La MERS del 34%.
> Che culo che abbiamo ora con questo nuovo ceppo. Si è diffuso molto di più e in meno tempo, ma è meno letale. Dicono, almeno gli ultimi articoli che ne parlavano con le indicazioni dell'OMS un 2% di letalità, soprattutto tra i soggetti a rischio. Sono da considerarsi ancora attuali?
> ...


Intanto per un infetto hanno chiuso l'ospedale...poi noi in cinque giorni saremmo in grado di costruire un ospedale con tremila posto letto? 
Poi pare che si trasformi,muti, e quindi di difficile individuazione e contrasto....
E forse tra 18 mesi avremo un vaccino....
Ma io mi baso sui 150 morti al giorno in Cina: so cazzi!


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Intanto per un infetto hanno chiuso l'ospedale...poi noi in cinque giorni saremmo in grado di costruire un ospedale con tremila posto letto?
> Poi pare che si trasformi,muti, e quindi di difficile individuazione e contrasto....
> E forse tra 18 mesi avremo un vaccino....
> Ma io mi baso sui 150 morti al giorno in Cina: so cazzi!


Quello che non capiscono gli ottimisti ad oltranza è che il problema non sono i morti che farà - che saranno sempre gli altri, come al solito, per loro - ma le conseguenze a livello sociale ed economico. 
Non è un influenza che stai a casa e buonanotte e tutto funziona come prima.
È una pandemia che prevede operazioni di contenimento, che possono prevedere la chiusura di scuole, ospedali, attività lavorative, negozi, interi quartieri o città come hanno fatto in Cina, oltre a maggiori controlli alle frontiere, difficoltà negli spostamenti e approvvigionamenti. 
I morti sono cresciuti perché non ci sono abbastanza posti letto e cure per tutti. 
Se dovessero essere riscontrati dei casi a Milano le decisioni da prendere non saranno indolori.
Spero che il Governo abbia abbastanza fondi da mettere a disposizione perché saranno necessari per far fronte allo scenario peggiore, quello che se fai sicurezza è il parametro di riferimento. 
Qui invece ragioniamo come quello che ha in casa un impianto elettrico senza messa a terra e spera di non averne mai bisogno. 
Siamo nel fatalismo assoluto di chi spera nella botta di culo come al solito. 
Questo mi fa incazzare. 
La stampa inoltre fa azione antipanico e ragiona per opportunità partitiche, quindile persone sottovalutano tutte le precauzioni. 
I primi casi accertati derivano infatti da questo atteggiamento facilone.


----------



## stany (21 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Quello che non capiscono gli ottimisti ad oltranza è che il problema non sono i morti che farà - che saranno sempre gli altri, come al solito, per loro - ma le conseguenze a livello sociale ed economico.
> Non è un influenza che stai a casa e buonanotte e tutto funziona come prima.
> È una pandemia che prevede operazioni di contenimento, che possono prevedere la chiusura di scuole, ospedali, attività lavorative, negozi, interi quartieri o città come hanno fatto in Cina, oltre a maggiori controlli alle frontiere, difficoltà negli spostamenti e approvvigionamenti.
> I morti sono cresciuti perché non ci sono abbastanza posti letto e cure per tutti.
> ...


Vero, però la responsabilità principale è dei cinesi,che solo dopo un mese e mezzo hanno dato la notizia all'esterno.
Io il pericolo lo vedo nell'impossibilità di individuare  i potenziali infetti: la vedo come una lotteria al contrario...
Condivido tutto sul fatto che ci saranno blocchi commerciali, caduta di pil, ridimensionamento del tenore di vita...la decrescita "felice" 
Spero che verranno rivalutate le zone di villeggiatura snobbate da 30 anni... Ci sarà un ridimensionamento del turismo verso l'estero  e la  rivalutazione delle zone minori  (la Liguria sarà presa d'assalto da francesi tedeschi inglesi, più di come già non lo sia, e così tutta l'Italia.Credo) . Spero così di poter vendere la mia proprietà in una zona di turismo autoctono che 30 anni fa era ambita e  che oggi è inflazionata dalle vendite (speravo che si affacciassero i cinesi che comprano tutto,ma quelli vanno dove gira il grano. E meno male che per ora non c'è n'è manco uno) .
Non è bello fare questi ragionamenti,ma c'era chi ridacchiava all'indomani del terremoto di Ancona.
Sempre che io me la cavi


----------



## Lara3 (22 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Non ci capiscono un cazzo!
> Prima incuba in sette giorni,poi in quindici,poi ventuno . È asintomatica però infetta....No, quello che ha infettato il 38 enne moribondo è guarito forse....forse non è stato lui.....Ma era asintomatico, anzi aveva un poco di febbre....
> 
> Intanto il compagno di banco di mio figlio , cinese quello del ristorante, ieri è stato mandato a casa con 40 di febbre...
> ...


Mi domando perché è arrivato a scuola con febbre.
Comunque immaginavo che si arrivava a questo: prima tante belle parole, tutto sotto controllo, Italia preparata ecc. . Ma se non c’è neanche sapone negli ospedali ! Per favore. Che iniziano con le cose basilari : almeno sapone negli bagni degli ospedali.
Bastano 2 casi in una grande città e poi non so come la fermano.
Come si fa a dire che Italia era uno dei paesi più preparati? Parole, parole, parole.
Erano talmente tanto preparati che in meno di 24 ore con una decina di casi, già 5 operatori contagiati.
Ma per favore !


----------



## stany (22 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi domando perché è arrivato a scuola con febbre.
> Comunque immaginavo che si arrivava a questo: prima tante belle parole, tutto sotto controllo, Italia preparata ecc. . Ma se non c’è neanche sapone negli ospedali ! Per favore. Che iniziano con le cose basilari : almeno sapone negli bagni degli ospedali.
> Bastano 2 casi in una grande città e poi non so come la fermano.
> Come si fa a dire che Italia era uno dei paesi più preparati? Parole, parole, parole.
> ...


Infatti,non solo i cinesi mandano i figli malati a scuola ,ma anche gli italiani, soprattutto le mamme che lavorano..
Comunque mio figlio da ieri è a letto ,per ora senza febbre ,pare...
I controlli....ieri l'altro una nostra amica arrivando da Londra si "lamentava" che in Italia avesse dovuto passare per vari controlli in aeroporto! A Londra non li hanno fatti:  vero che usciva,e non entrava, però....


----------



## Lara3 (22 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Infatti,non solo i cinesi mandano i figli malati a scuola ,ma anche gli italiani, soprattutto le mamme che lavorano..
> Comunque mio figlio da ieri è a letto ,per ora senza febbre ,pare...
> I controlli....ieri l'altro una nostra amica arrivando da Londra si "lamentava" che in Italia avesse dovuto passare per vari controlli in aeroporto! A Londra non li hanno fatti:  vero che usciva,e non entrava, però....


Che controllo ? Temperatura o anche il tampone per coronavirus?
Tanti auguri a tuo figlio


----------



## stany (22 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Che controllo ? Temperatura o anche il tampone per coronavirus?
> Tanti auguri a tuo figlio


No...il tampone lo fanno nel caso vi siano evidenze di sintomi , come la temperatura scannerizzata al passaggio; però selezionando i passaggi attraverso percorsi obbligati (quindi più volte testati).
Grazie per gli auguri; per ora non siamo preoccupati .il compagno cinese dovrebbe avere "solo" un'influenza stagionale, con febbre alta, tosse ecc..
Ripensandoci  ,una ventina di giorni fa nel ristorante dei suoi genitori , si vedevano facce nuove (cinesi)  di passaggio, perché avevano delle valigie....
Sperem....


----------



## Lara3 (22 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> No...il tampone lo fanno nel caso vi siano evidenze di sintomi , come la temperatura scannerizzata al passaggio; però selezionando i passaggi attraverso percorsi obbligati (quindi più volte testati).
> Grazie per gli auguri; per ora non siamo preoccupati .il compagno cinese dovrebbe avere "solo" un'influenza stagionale, con febbre alta, tosse ecc..
> Ripensandoci  ,una ventina di giorni fa nel ristorante dei suoi genitori , si vedevano facce nuove (cinesi)  di passaggio, perché avevano delle valigie....
> Sperem....


Comunque un contagiato nei primi giorni ( quanti ? 14 o 20 o più) non ha  febbre. Quindi misurare la temperatura non da nessuna certezza. E dall’altra parte non hanno neanche mezzi per fare di più.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2020)

Ma secondo voi, quelli che vanno nei centro massaggi cinesi vanno a dire alla moglie e al medico che sono a rischio?


----------



## Lara3 (22 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma secondo voi, quelli che vanno nei centro massaggi cinesi vanno a dire alla moglie e al medico che sono a rischio?
> View attachment 8835


Ecco : un’altro effetto collaterale del virus. Se esce positivo lo deve dire.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ecco : un’altro effetto collaterale del virus. Se esce positivo lo deve dire.


Se esce positivo dirà che sarà stato al bar.


----------



## Lara3 (22 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se esce positivo dirà che sarà stato al bar.


Bastardo incosciente.
Così in altre 24 ore si arriva a 200 contagiati.


----------



## stany (22 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Comunque un contagiato nei primi giorni ( quanti ? 14 o 20 o più) non ha  febbre. Quindi misurare la temperatura non da nessuna certezza. E dall’altra parte non hanno neanche mezzi per fare di più.


Infatti,è tutto talmente aleatorio...
Speriamo non succeda come con la spagnola.
Già detto: una sorella di mia nonna,dopo alcuni anni negli stati uniti,tornò perché là non si trovavano bene; contrassero il virus e dopo poco morirono : madre padre,figlio, si salvò solo il più piccolo, appena nato,che poi allevò un'altra sorella di mia nonna,che lo fece studiare... Si salvò anche nella seconda guerra in cui era pilota d'aereo. Lo conobbi quando ero piccolo. Questione di destino,o copione già scritto!


----------



## Lara3 (22 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ecco : un’altro effetto collaterale del virus. Se esce positivo lo deve dire.


E che cavolo !


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Comunque immaginavo che si arrivava a questo: prima tante belle parole, tutto sotto controllo, Italia preparata ecc. .


In genere quando dicono così, io mi tocco e penso che massimo entro 72 ore salta fuori qualcosa

Mi sbaglio quasi sempre, 72 ore son troppe


----------



## stany (22 Febbraio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In genere quando dicono così, io mi tocco e penso che massimo entro 72 ore salta fuori qualcosa
> 
> Mi sbaglio quasi sempre, 72 ore son troppe


Intanto in sole venti ore sono raddoppiati i soggetti contagiati....


----------



## Lara3 (22 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Intanto in sole venti ore sono raddoppiati i soggetti contagiati....


È preoccupante che ci sono tanti medici e infermieri. Insomma loro dovevano essere preparati .


----------



## stany (22 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> È preoccupante che ci sono tanti medici e infermieri. Insomma loro dovevano essere preparati .


Sono quelli più a contatto; i pazienti magari sono asintomatici, il virus sopravvive sulle superfici , una polmonite atipica magari non viene diagnosticata (io ,già raccontato, alle 11 del mattino ero dal mio medico al quale dicevo che quelli che avevo erano i sintomi di una polmonite , perché sei anni prima l'avevo contratta; lui disse che non c'era in atto alcuna infezione: dopo tredici ore ero al p.s. con la flebo...) 
Le mascherine servono relativamente; evitare luoghi pubblici e poi affidarsi alla fortuna!


----------



## danny (22 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Intanto in sole venti ore sono raddoppiati i soggetti contagiati....


Perché stanno finalmente facendo tamponi.
Un duecento finora sui sospetti.
Da qui i casi emersi.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Intanto in sole venti ore sono raddoppiati i soggetti contagiati....


Quello accertati si, ma chissà 

Pare che ci sia anche chi non ha sintomi, quelli come li becchi non si sa

O disponi un tampone obbligatorio x tutti o la vedo bigia


----------



## Lara3 (22 Febbraio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quello accertati si, ma chissà
> 
> Pare che ci sia anche chi non ha sintomi, quelli come li becchi non si sa
> 
> O disponi un tampone obbligatorio x tutti o la vedo bigia


Qualcuno nelle zone interessate ?


----------



## bettypage (22 Febbraio 2020)

Primo caso a Torino...


----------



## void (22 Febbraio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Primo caso a Torino...


Se è confermato vuol dire che l'Italia ha finalmente un primato in Europa,......quello del corona virus


----------



## Lara3 (22 Febbraio 2020)

void ha detto:


> Se è confermato vuol dire che l'Italia ha finalmente un primato in Europa,......quello del corona virus


Ha già vinto da ieri
Dall’altra parte sono bravi solo a parlare.
E si preoccupavano dell’Africa.


----------



## stany (22 Febbraio 2020)

void ha detto:


> Se è confermato vuol dire che l'Italia ha finalmente un primato in Europa,......quello del corona virus


Forse dei riscontri....possibile che l'Italia abbia più casi degli USA?
Forse facciamo più approfondimenti?
Comunque sono di Torino....


----------



## Darietto (22 Febbraio 2020)

void ha detto:


> Se è confermato vuol dire che l'Italia ha finalmente un primato in Europa,......quello del corona virus


Sono curioso di vedere come giustificheranno questo dato. In Germania, Svezia e Inghilterra hanno avuto pochi casi e quelli sono rimasti. Noi invece stiamo diventando la Cina d'Europa. Comunque consoliamoci, perché c'è un altro paese non asiatico che forse è messo peggio di noi: l'Iran


----------



## Lara3 (22 Febbraio 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Sono curioso di vedere come giustificheranno questo dato. In Germania, Svezia e Inghilterra hanno avuto pochi casi e quelli sono rimasti. Noi invece stiamo diventando la Cina d'Europa. Comunque consoliamoci, perché c'è un altro paese non asiatico che forse è messo peggio di noi: l'Iran


Solo che in Italia non costruiranno mai un ospedale in 10 giorni.


----------



## Darietto (22 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Solo che in Italia non costruiranno mai un ospedale in 10 giorni.


Infatti. Però noi ci attiviamo in tempi da record con la richiesta di donazioni.

Poi non ho capito una cosa. Da una parte si dice che non bisogna allarmarsi e che basta una mascherina e una distanza di due metri per evitare il contagio. Un noto virologo ha assicurato che il virus viaggia da un ospite all'altro a distanze molto ravvicinate, non fa "soste" su oggetti vari in attesa della prossima vittima.

Dall'altra parte invece lasciano ad intendere che, per esempio, a Castiglione d'Adda (ma anche a Codogno e zone rosse) non ci puoi passare nemmeno in transito, addirittura in macchina tramite la provinciale (lo hanno detto, giuro). Stazione di Codogno i treni non possono fermarsi. Il che fa pensare che questo virus non solo è in grado di volare, ma viaggia più veloce di una macchina e può entrare nell'abitacolo anche con finestrini chiusi. Oltre al fatto che può salire sui treni e colpire persone anche a distanze di 10 metri e oltre. A me più che un problema virale sembra Chernobyl.

Poi, ok la decisione, più che giusta, di annullare le varie manifestazione come il carnevale o assemblamenti in luoghi pubblici, ma le partite di calcio secondo voi le annullano?


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Qualcuno nelle zone interessate ?


Io x ora no, ma tanto cosa cambia? 

Se ci sono portatori senza sintomi che se La cavano con un paio di starnuti, potrebbe averlo addosso chiunque. 

Bisogna limitare anche le trombate extra, diciamocelo   

Strano che non lo abbiano segnalato come misura precauzionale ai tg


----------



## stany (22 Febbraio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io x ora no, ma tanto cosa cambia?
> 
> Se ci sono portatori senza sintomi che se La cavano con un paio di starnuti, potrebbe averlo addosso chiunque.
> 
> ...


Nella mia città, primo   caso: 40enne entrato in contatto con quello di Codogno...


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Primo caso a Torino...


Vuol dire che a Torino addosso ce lo hanno già in 1000


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Nella mia città, primo   caso: 40enne entrato in contatto con quello di Codogno...


Entrato in contatto in che senso?


----------



## stany (22 Febbraio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Entrato in contatto in che senso?


Dicono che questo infetto all Amedeo di Savoia di Torino conosce quello di Codogno....


----------



## stany (22 Febbraio 2020)

Quello di Codogno faceva maratone ,due in quindici giorni, partite a calcetto, ecc .


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Solo che in Italia non costruiranno mai un ospedale in 10 giorni.


Cosa serve un ospedale se non c’è il personale per farlo funzionare? 
Si criticano i sistemi di sicurezza adottati, ma per fare qualsiasi cosa ci vogliono le persone e in sanità non si può attingere dai disoccupati.
Per qualsiasi intervento si fa una questione di convenienza il che non significa semplicemente un calcolo economico, ma di costi-benefici.
Se per evitare una bassa percentuale di decessi si distrugge il tessuto sociale e produttivo, meglio avere una percentuale di decessi.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Quello di Codogno faceva maratone ,due in quindici giorni, partite a calcetto, ecc .


Eh lo so, faceva tante cose quello lì di Codogno.. Troppe


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa serve un ospedale se non c’è il personale per farlo funzionare?
> Si criticano i sistemi di sicurezza adottati, ma per fare qualsiasi cosa ci vogliono le persone e in sanità non si può attingere dai disoccupati.
> Per qualsiasi intervento si fa una questione di convenienza il che non significa semplicemente un calcolo economico, ma di costi-benefici.
> Se per evitare una bassa percentuale di decessi si distrugge il tessuto sociale e produttivo, meglio avere una percentuale di decessi.


Se i decessi sono quelli degli altri e non nostri o dei nostri cari .. 
Sai che me frega del tessuto sociale se muoiono i miei cari


----------



## Lostris (22 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Quello di Codogno faceva maratone ,due in quindici giorni, partite a calcetto, ecc .


Perché parliamone,


Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh lo so, faceva tante cose quello lì di Codogno.. Troppe


Un genio..


----------



## stany (22 Febbraio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Perché parliamone,
> 
> 
> Un genio..


E non si sa chi l'abbia infettato... In compenso lui al pronto soccorso ha infettato la donna che è morta....


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Perché parliamone,
> 
> 
> Un genio..


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se i decessi sono quelli degli altri e non nostri o dei nostri cari ..
> Sai che me frega del tessuto sociale se muoiono i miei cari


Non era una visione individuale.
Ma generale.
Per evitare gli incidenti stradali basterebbe bloccare la circolazione. Non è ritenuto convenente. Poi se l’incidente capita a te ti interessa solo quello.


----------



## stany (22 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## stany (22 Febbraio 2020)

La stessa cosa l'ha detta quattro giorni fa Silvia rosa brusin sul Tg3 della scienza Leonardo (usando il condizionale, ovviamente) .....salvo poi smentire due giorni dopo con una notizia meno precisa e più possibilista (richiamati all'ordine? )


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2020)

Il problema è.. Di che stiamo parlando, di preciso?...


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non era una visione individuale.
> Ma generale.
> Per evitare gli incidenti stradali basterebbe bloccare la circolazione. Non è ritenuto convenente. Poi se l’incidente capita a te ti interessa solo quello.


Gli incidenti stradali succedono
Un ‘epidemia si può provare a contenere.
Ma figuriamoci se noi non dobbiamo essere i soliti buonisti e intanto siamo lì stato europeo con più contagiati


----------



## Lara3 (22 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Gli incidenti stradali succedono
> Un ‘epidemia si può provare a contenere.
> Ma figuriamoci se noi non dobbiamo essere i soliti buonisti e intanto siamo lì stato europeo con più contagiati


Non è questione di buonisti. È perché non sanno minimamente organizzarsi. Tanto bla bla bla e niente di concreto.
Non c’era bisogno di coronavirus per capire che è lo stato europeo con più problemi. Basta aprire gli occhi quando si è all’estero.


----------



## stany (22 Febbraio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il problema è.. Di che stiamo parlando, di preciso?...


Che è un virus sfuggito dal laboratorio in cui si facevano esperimenti sui pipistrelli, e per accreditare la notizia Anche usando il condizionale, significa c'è qualcosa di vero c'è! Soprattutto se divulgata da una trasmissione scientifica; l'avesse detto Barbara D'Urso......


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non è questione di buonisti. È perché non sanno minimamente organizzarsi. Tanto bla bla bla e niente di concreto.
> Non c’era bisogno di coronavirus per capire che è lo stato europeo con più problemi. Basta aprire gli occhi quando si è all’estero.


no No è questione che se parli di tutelarci e fare controlli sugli arrivi ecc ecc sei razzista 
Per cui non si chiudono i porti , non si controllano gli scali
Avanti tutti! Non siamo quelli buoni che non discriminiamo ecc ecc e adesso siamo i più contagiati e corriamo ai ripari
Tanti fortunati come sono stai certa che non lo pigliano loro il virus


----------



## stany (22 Febbraio 2020)

Sempre difficile di parlare di ste cose...
come dicevo all'aeroporto di Londra non fanno i controlli in uscita ma forse perché sono in uscita... Però se chi esce Non viene controllato, lascia qualche parente contagiato sul territorio inglese c'è da chiedersi perché non fanno i controlli.... E questo lo so di certo perché non sono stati fatti all'aeroporto! Si capisce che è più stringente farli in entrata! Ma se non si collabora tra stati si capisce anche che tutto a va a puttane!


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sempre difficile di parlare di ste cose...
> come dicevo all'aeroporto di Londra non fanno i controlli in uscita ma forse perché sono in uscita... Però se chi esce Non viene controllato, lascia qualche parente contagiato sul territorio inglese c'è da chiedersi perché non fanno i controlli.... E questo lo so di certo perché non sono stati fatti all'aeroporto! Si capisce che è più stringente farli in entrata! Ma se non si collabora tra stati si capisce anche che tutto a va a puttane!


Ognuno pensa per se giusto o sbagliato che sia noi invece pensiamo agli altri


----------



## Marjanna (22 Febbraio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il problema è.. Di che stiamo parlando, di preciso?...


ma cosa spruzzano?


----------



## Lara3 (22 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> no No è questione che se parli di tutelarci e fare controlli sugli arrivi ecc ecc sei razzista
> Per cui non si chiudono i porti , non si controllano gli scali
> Avanti tutti! Non siamo quelli buoni che non discriminiamo ecc ecc e adesso siamo i più contagiati e corriamo ai ripari
> Tanti fortunati come sono stai certa che non lo pigliano loro il virus


Qualcuno “ molto fuori corso all’università “ si preoccupava degli arrivi dall’Africa. La Cina nessuno osava ancora bloccare perché gli italiani hanno tante fabbrichette là. O avevano paura che i negozi di massaggi cinesi rimanevano senza massaggiatrici ?
Ma vi ricordate di cosa parlavano i giornali qualche settimana fa ?
La ricercatrice precaria che aveva isolato il virus e che veniva finalmente assunta !!!!!! Nessuno ha detto per quanto ! Immagino sempre per uno stipendio da fame. Ma avere ricercatori precari è il grosso problema dell’Italia. Incompetenti con stipendi a tanti 0 e ricercatori precari. Ed i giornali raccontavano questa storia come un lieto evento. È da vergognarsi. Nelle scorse settimane non ho sentito dei discorsi sensati, ma solo chiacchiere .
Italia si vantava che ha assunto una precaria!
Dovrebbe essere la normalità che un ricercatore abbia un adeguato stipendio e che sia assunto.
Ah ... perché quelli che hanno fatto tanti anni fuori corso senza manco finire un Università vengono pagati fior di soldini, quelli con dottorato sono precari.
E’ qui la risposta!
Chi doveva preoccuparsi ?
Il ministro della salute ?
Se fosse stato medico forse capiva meglio la situazione.
L’altro era attaccato al citofono e gli altri facevano la guerra tra di loro per farsi belli.
Leggo : in una delle regioni colpite ( non ricordo quale) come misura c’è anche quella di fare la comunione sulla mano e non sulla bocca !!!!!!!!
Ma stiamo scherzando ???
Si chiudono le scuole , ma la comunione si fa ?
Boh


----------



## Marjanna (23 Febbraio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Ciao Lara3,
> tutto bene e dove vivo io è abbastanza tranquillo. Ti allego questo link con i dati ufficiali:  https://news.qq.com/zt2020/page/feiyan.htm
> è in cinese ma se lo apri con Chrome, puoi fare la traduzione così vedi l'andamento. Se i grafici continuano ad avere questo trend, probabilmente tra poco raggiungiamo il picco, quindi poi tutto è a scendere. Ovviamente tutto grazie alle azioni "pesanti" attuate dal governo, isolando le città e come hai potuto vedere anche spruzzando del disinfettante per le strade (da me non l'hanno fatto per esempio).


Io non vedo niente nel link che hai messo, è tutto a 0.


----------



## Lara3 (23 Febbraio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io non vedo niente nel link che hai messo, è tutto a 0.


Era nel periodo di quando erano ottimisti : 0 contagi, 0 decessi. Niente di niente: tutto perfetto.


----------



## stany (23 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ognuno pensa per se giusto o sbagliato che sia noi invece pensiamo agli altri


Ma non è vero! Vale quello che ha scritto Brunetta....si fanno i bilanci costi benefici di tutte le ipotesi che necessariamente coinvolgono una società in circostanze come queste; ci sono riflessi su vari aspetti; poi se prendiamo in considerazione i titoli di giornale che scrive feltri, allora siamo a posto!  Domani in edicola:
"Prove tecniche di strage del governo"
In prima pagina: ma siamo un Paese normale?


----------



## stany (23 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Qualcuno “ molto fuori corso all’università “ si preoccupava degli arrivi dall’Africa. La Cina nessuno osava ancora bloccare perché gli italiani hanno tante fabbrichette là. O avevano paura che i negozi di massaggi cinesi rimanevano senza massaggiatrici ?
> Ma vi ricordate di cosa parlavano i giornali qualche settimana fa ?
> La ricercatrice precaria che aveva isolato il virus e che veniva finalmente assunta !!!!!! Nessuno ha detto per quanto ! Immagino sempre per uno stipendio da fame. Ma avere ricercatori precari è il grosso problema dell’Italia. Incompetenti con stipendi a tanti 0 e ricercatori precari. Ed i giornali raccontavano questa storia come un lieto evento. È da vergognarsi. Nelle scorse settimane non ho sentito dei discorsi sensati, ma solo chiacchiere .
> Italia si vantava che ha assunto una precaria!
> ...


Dovrebbero chiudere i cinema,i trasporti pubblici, gli stadi, le frontiere terrestri, marittime,  ecc...
Si può fare tutto ciò, e per quanto tempo?


----------



## stany (23 Febbraio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io non vedo niente nel link che hai messo, è tutto a 0.


Ma lo capisci il cinese?


----------



## stany (23 Febbraio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> ma cosa spruzzano?


DDT


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ma non è vero! Vale quello che ha scritto Brunetta....si fanno i bilanci costi benefici di tutte le ipotesi che necessariamente coinvolgono una società in circostanze come queste; ci sono riflessi su vari aspetti; poi se prendiamo in considerazione i titoli di giornale che scrive feltri, allora siamo a posto!  Domani in edicola:
> "Prove tecniche di strage del governo"
> In prima pagina: ma siamo un Paese normale?


Ecco adesso teniamoci i benefici del virus 
Avremo un’economia fiorente ahahahah e qualche morto
Tanto ripeto con il culo che hanno i contagiati non saranno parenti loro


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Dovrebbero chiudere i cinema,i trasporti pubblici, gli stadi, le frontiere terrestri, marittime,  ecc...
> Si può fare tutto ciò, e per quanto tempo?


Ma adesso nulla ha senso 
Era prima che andavano fatti i controlli e invece sia  mai che in Italia non entri qualcuno che vuole entrare
Ma si possono fare i controlli dei voli dalla Cina e non pensare alle coincidenze? Troppo difficile 
Non dico che sicuramente non sarebbe arrivato ma almeno avremmo fatto qualcosa 
Invece era tutto sotto controllo ....siamo ridicoli


----------



## Marjanna (23 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ma lo capisci il cinese?


google chrome ti fa la traduzione automatica, comunque in quel sito dicono che ci sono casi di chi viene dimesso e poi ripresenta nuovamente il virus


----------



## Marjanna (23 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> DDT


ricorda certe immagini non trovi? comunque potrebbe essere acqua ossigenata e candeggina, ma non lo so per certo


----------



## stany (23 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ecco adesso teniamoci i benefici del virus
> Avremo un’economia fiorente ahahahah e qualche morto
> Tanto ripeto con il culo che hanno i contagiati non saranno parenti loro


Il virus gira; è vero: ci vuole culo...
L'economia subirà una drastica riduzione se il fenomeno durerà più di sei mesi....il vaccino richiede minimo un anno di ricerca e sperimentazione qualora venisse trovato.
Qualche morto ,non credo; spero di sì. Spero sia possibile la guarigione con remissione del contagio (che ad oggi non pare essere così) . Di polmonite si moriva fino al dopoguerra; ci sono 6500 morti all'anno per incidenti stradali, 120 mila persone ogni anno vengono colpite da infarto, 73 morti al giorno per diabete, otto milioni all'anno di morti per il fumo di sigaretta! 3 milioni di morti all'anno per abuso di alcool, ottomila morti per influenza all'anno ....
E  certo che sarei proprio sfigato dovessi morire per il covid 19.... Facendo la vita che faccio , di precauzioni, attenzioni, prevenzioni.....


----------



## stany (23 Febbraio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> google chrome ti fa la traduzione automatica, comunque in quel sito dicono che ci sono casi di chi viene dimesso e poi ripresenta nuovamente il virus


Infatti la remissione non è certa, anche da noi; e sarebbe possibile allora che il virus possa mutare ed adattarsi per sopravvivere; ed allora sarebbero cazzi!!


----------



## stany (23 Febbraio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> ricorda certe immagini non trovi? comunque potrebbe essere acqua ossigenata e candeggina, ma non lo so per certo


Acqua ossigenata e candeggina assieme producono nuvole fosforescenti....
Sarà candeggina ed acido muriatico


----------



## Marjanna (23 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Acqua ossigenata e candeggina assieme producono nuvole fosforescenti....
> Sarà candeggina ed acido muriatico


non sono mica fosforescenti sono bianche mi pare


----------



## stany (23 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma adesso nulla ha senso
> Era prima che andavano fatti i controlli e invece sia  mai che in Italia non entri qualcuno che vuole entrare
> Ma si possono fare i controlli dei voli dalla Cina e non pensare alle coincidenze? Troppo difficile
> Non dico che sicuramente non sarebbe arrivato ma almeno avremmo fatto qualcosa
> Invece era tutto sotto controllo ....siamo ridicoli


Sì ma sono 25 anni che non ci sono più i controlli alle frontiere; ripristinare i controlli ferroviari e stradali richiede una organizzazione non indifferente , dei tempi lunghi e dei costi molto importanti.
Senza contare quelli che passano dalle montagne.... Almeno quello sul barcone lo fermi perché è più facile da individuare coi radar


----------



## stany (23 Febbraio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> non sono mica fosforescenti sono bianche mi pare


Appunto,non è quello! Sul web si legge genericamente disinfettante chimico.


----------



## Lara3 (23 Febbraio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> google chrome ti fa la traduzione automatica, comunque in quel sito dicono che ci sono casi di chi viene dimesso e poi ripresenta nuovamente il virus


Ah... questo nessuno lo dice qui.


----------



## Lara3 (23 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sì ma sono 25 anni che non ci sono più i controlli alle frontiere; ripristinare i controlli ferroviari e stradali richiede una organizzazione non indifferente , dei tempi lunghi e dei costi molto importanti.
> Senza contare quelli che passano dalle montagne.... Almeno quello sul barcone lo fermi perché è più facile da individuare coi radar


In questo caso bastava molto meno; ma bisogna essere un po’ sveglio per arrivarci: dare un comunicato dove si invitava chi avesse sospetti di chiamare ambulanza invece di andare al pronto soccorso e infettare una decina di persone. Non sono arrivati ad un ragionamento così facile , eh


----------



## Martes (23 Febbraio 2020)

Vedo che non si smentisce manco qui il luogo comune secondo il quale gli italiani, appena si affaccia il problema del momento, diventano immediatamente tuttologi


----------



## stany (23 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> In questo caso bastava molto meno; ma bisogna essere un po’ sveglio per arrivarci: dare un comunicato dove si invitava chi avesse sospetti di chiamare ambulanza invece di andare al pronto soccorso e infettare una decina di persone. Non sono arrivati ad un ragionamento così facile , eh


Vabbè l'hanno detto qualche giorno dopo; Chi è infetto comunque se va al supermercato piuttosto che al pronto soccorso, oppure al cinema infetta lo stesso eh!


----------



## Lara3 (23 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Vabbè l'hanno detto qualche giorno dopo; Chi è infetto comunque se va al supermercato piuttosto che al pronto soccorso, oppure al cinema infetta lo stesso eh!


Allora avanti così ! E che Dio sia con voi ! In pronto soccorso ci sono già persone debilitate, quindi bersagli più facili e poi ... vogliamo parlare di ore e ore di attesa in una sala di attesa piena .


----------



## stany (23 Febbraio 2020)

Allora.... Quando io ebbi la prima volta la polmonite, fui in grado di attribuirne le cause empiricamente,ad un cattivo funzionamento ed alla scarsa igiene del sistema di condizionamento a circuito chiuso all'interno di un palazzo in cui lavorava; sentivo puzza di carogna fuoriuscire dai condotti dell'aria forzata. Ma quando mi presentai in ambulatorio  ,comunque all'interno del periodo di contagio della sars, nessuno pensò di approfondire con tamponi o esami del sangue (anche quello era un coronavirus).... Quindi diciamo che non vi era tutta questa attenzione mediatica e nemmeno tutta questa prevenzione. Oggi forse siamo all'opposto. Il fatto è che il trattato di Schengen non viene sospeso; e questo la dice lunga sul fatto che gli interessi economici ed anche una certa concezione sulla libertà di movimento non vengono per il momento inficiati , come avviene per esempio in Cina, in cui un regime autoritario può disporre delle misure chiamiamole illberali, cose che da  noi sarebbero vituperate da chi adesso grida alla inefficienza del governo.


----------



## Lara3 (23 Febbraio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Vedo che non si smentisce manco qui il luogo comune secondo il quale gli italiani, appena si affaccia il problema del momento, diventano immediatamente tuttologi


Il problema è che chi dovrebbe sapere il fatto suo e agire di conseguenza in base ai suoi poteri , non lo fa. Non per caso Italia ha il primato del coronavirus, mica perché poi ci sono i tuttologi.


----------



## Martes (23 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Il problema è che chi dovrebbe sapere il fatto suo e agire di conseguenza in base ai suoi poteri , non lo fa. Non per caso Italia ha il primato del coronavirus, mica perché poi ci sono i tuttologi.


È sempre facile parlare quando non si è tra quelli che hanno la responsabilità di dover operare.
Problema mio, lo ammetto, ma sono allergica a questo tipo di atteggiamento


----------



## stany (23 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Il problema è che chi dovrebbe sapere il fatto suo e agire di conseguenza in base ai suoi poteri , non lo fa. Non per caso Italia ha il primato del coronavirus, mica perché poi ci sono i tuttologi.


Perché  gli altri paesi non diagnosticano!  ti lasciano girare liberamente! Secondo te noi abbiamo più casi di contagio che negli Stati Uniti?  E in Africa non ci sono casi Come mai secondo te?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Vedo che non si smentisce manco qui il luogo comune secondo il quale gli italiani, appena si affaccia il problema del momento, diventano immediatamente tuttologi


Non mi sento tuttologa anzi. Infatti non mi esprimo su cure o altro
Semplicemente è evidente che chi ci governa non ha preso nemmeno le più semplici misure per arginare il problema 
Poi se vogliamo sempre difendere  la classe politica che magari si appoggia è un altro fatto
Io non faccio differenziazione di partiti politici. Valuto chi in questo momento aveva la possibilità di fare qualcosa e ha detto che era tutto sotto controllo 
non si sono mai fermati i campionati di calcio o chiese università. Scuole, mercati per una banale influenza


----------



## Lara3 (23 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Perché  gli altri paesi non diagnosticano!  ti lasciano girare liberamente! Secondo te noi abbiamo più casi di contagio che negli Stati Uniti?  E in Africa non ci sono casi Come mai secondo te?


Si, si, certo.
Per non dire maggior numero di contagi in Europa , si può dire il paese che fa la miglior diagnosi !


----------



## Martes (23 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non mi sento tuttologa anzi. Infatti non mi esprimo su cure o altro
> Semplicemente è evidente che chi ci governa non ha preso nemmeno le più semplici misure per arginare il problema
> Poi se vogliamo sempre difendere  la classe politica che magari si appoggia è un altro fatto
> Io non faccio differenziazione di partiti politici. Valuto chi in questo momento aveva la possibilità di fare qualcosa e ha detto che era tutto sotto controllo
> non si sono mai fermati i campionati di calcio o chiese università. Scuole, mercati per una banale influenza


Non me me frega proprio un accidente di difendere la classe politica, è che trovo irritante il solito bla bla bla verso chi doveva fare qualcosa, ma tanto mica toccava a me, eh 
Ripeto, si tratterà di una mia intolleranza, che volete vi dica?


----------



## stany (23 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si, si, certo.
> Per non dire maggior numero di contagi in Europa , si può dire il paese che fa la miglior diagnosi !


te l'ho spiegato fino a 4 giorni fa gli inglesi non controllavano uncazzo all'aeroporto; evidentemente Se muoiono per il virus non lo fanno nemmeno sapere no! Per non allarmare la popolazione. Comunque atteniamoci dati ufficiali del ministero della sanità, nostro! Oppure leggiamo libero e vediamo cosa ci spiega Feltri. Il vero pericolo è in Africa dove ci sono centinaia di migliaia di cinesi.... E li controlli non vengono fatti.considera che un tampone per dare il risultato necessita di almeno 8 ore.
In 8 ore la diffusione è progressiva ed incontrollata.... Non siamo in Cina Non possiamo chiudere tutto con la chiave. Bisogna adottare misure di buon senso. Questo spiega perché la classe medica è quella più esposta. Evidentemente anch'io non andrò più dal cinese, al cinema, e se devo andare al supermercato cerco di andare in orari in cui c'è meno ressa.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Qualcuno nelle zone interessate ?


Molto molto vicino e a contatto con chi lavora nell'ospedale di Codogno.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Infatti. Però noi ci attiviamo in tempi da record con la richiesta di donazioni.
> 
> Poi non ho capito una cosa. Da una parte si dice che non bisogna allarmarsi e che basta una mascherina e una distanza di due metri per evitare il contagio. Un noto virologo ha assicurato che il virus viaggia da un ospite all'altro a distanze molto ravvicinate, non fa "soste" su oggetti vari in attesa della prossima vittima.
> 
> ...


Annullate.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2020)

I dati stanno energendo perché stanno facendo tamponi. 
Il paziente zero è emerso in Veneto. Sembra sia cinese, ovviamente: se il virus viene da lì è ovvio che debba aver viaggiato dalla Cina.
In provincia di Milano no, il che fa pensare sia molto più diffuso in quest'ambito.
Stanno sospendendo tutti molte attività.


----------



## stany (23 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Allora avanti così ! E che Dio sia con voi ! In pronto soccorso ci sono già persone debilitate, quindi bersagli più facili e poi ... vogliamo parlare di ore e ore di attesa in una sala di attesa piena .


sempre stato se si va al pronto soccorso si sa già anche si rischia qualche contagio; ma anche al cinema...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Non me me frega proprio un accidente di difendere la classe politica, è che trovo irritante il solito bla bla bla verso chi doveva fare qualcosa, ma tanto mica toccava a me, eh
> Ripeto, si tratterà di una mia intolleranza, che volete vi dica?


Scusa ma se sbaglio qualcosa al lavoro non è colpa di chi non poteva fare nulla. Sarà colpa mia o no?
Evitare il bla bla vuol dire accettare che chi è stato votato per fare il nostro interesse non lo faccia è stare zitti?


----------



## Skorpio (23 Febbraio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> ma cosa spruzzano?


E chi lo sa

avessi avuto 13 anni e mi fosse stata data a quel tempo la. Domanda come tema d'esame delle scuole medie, credo che avrei scritto che stanno provando a uccidere qualcosa che si mantiene nell'aria, come insetti che gironzolano liberamente.

Quindi vuol dire che se io ho addosso il corona virus e stamani mi faccio una passeggiata in via del corso a Roma, quella via sarebbe teoricamente da chiudere immediatamente al passo.

Questo, partendo dal presupposto che quei tizi che spruzzano stanno facendo qualcosa di sensato


----------



## Martes (23 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Scusa ma se sbaglio qualcosa al lavoro non è colpa di chi non poteva fare nulla. Sarà colpa mia o no?
> Evitare il bla bla vuol dire accettare che chi è stato votato per fare il nostro interesse non lo faccia è stare zitti?


Non è questo il punto.
È che trovo molto facile e irritante, quando c'è un problema, pensare di avere le soluzioni che gli altri non hanno applicato. 
Per forza di cose quando non si è addetti ai lavori le cose sembrano sempre molto più semplici di quanto siano in realtà e ci sono serie di fattori collaterali che non si è in grado di considerare: mi sembra quindi un modo di muoversi che serve più che altro a sfogare la frustrazione.
Poi ognuno ha il diritto di dire quel che vuole, ci mancherebbe altro, ma non lo trovo certo un atteggiamento costruttivo.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Non è questo il punto.
> È che trovo molto facile e irritante, quando c'è un problema, pensare di avere le soluzioni che gli altri non hanno applicato.
> Per forza di cose quando non si è addetti ai lavori le cose sembrano sempre molto più semplici di quanto siano in realtà e ci sono serie di fattori collaterali che non si è in grado di considerare: mi sembra quindi un modo di muoversi che serve più che altro a sfogare la frustrazione.
> Poi ognuno ha il diritto di dire quel che vuole, ci mancherebbe altro, ma non lo trovo certo un atteggiamento costruttivo.


Ok allora non abbiamo diritto di parola e dobbiamo dare per scontato che abbiano fatto tutto il possibile 
Hanno chiuso le scuole a Milano. Mio figlio va in un’altra città vicina. Professori e alunni arrivano all’80% da Milano
Devo pensare che sia un provvedimento che ha un senso? A logica eh 
Non credo che bisogna essere geni e preparati per capire che è una cazzata


----------



## abebis (23 Febbraio 2020)

Boh... A me pare che si tratti di una specie di influenza che ha una mortalità simile a quella che ha l'influenza: ogni anno muoiono centinaia di persone "per l'influenza", ma nessuno se ne è mai prroccupato.
Perché? Perché in realtà non muoiono "per l'influenza": sono persone che erano in attesa di morire per qualcosa perché avevano una salute compromessa e l'influenza è solo "l'agente" che gli dà il calcio in culo che li proietta nell'aldilà.

Idem il coronavirus.

Però è taaaaaanto bello dare la colpa a qualcuno. Soprattutto se si tratta dei cinesi, che in questo momento incarnano il male dell'umanità (dopo i turchi, i terroni, gli albanesi, i romeni...)


----------



## Lara3 (23 Febbraio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Boh... A me pare che si tratti di una specie di influenza che ha una mortalità simile a quella che ha l'influenza: ogni anno muoiono centinaia di persone "per l'influenza", ma nessuno se ne è mai prroccupato.
> Perché? Perché in realtà non muoiono "per l'influenza": sono persone che erano in attesa di morire per qualcosa perché avevano una salute compromessa e l'influenza è solo "l'agente" che gli dà il calcio in culo che li proietta nell'aldilà.
> 
> Idem il coronavirus.
> ...


Il 38 enne di Codogno mentre era in attesa di morire andava in giro a fare le gare.


----------



## stany (23 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ok allora non abbiamo diritto di parola e dobbiamo dare per scontato che abbiano fatto tutto il possibile
> Hanno chiuso le scuole a Milano. Mio figlio va in un’altra città vicina. Professori e alunni arrivano all’80% da Milano
> Devo pensare che sia un provvedimento che ha un senso? A logica eh
> Non credo che bisogna essere geni e preparati per capire che è una cazzata


Allora lasciamo liberi tutti! Tanto come già ho detto è incontrollabile!
Oppure segreghiamoci tutti.
Intanto nella classe di mio figlio ci sono ragazzi con la febbre, compreso il mio...
Che faccio chiamo il 1500, così bloccano il condominio, il quartiere? La scuola dovrebbe chiuderla il prefetto .... Visto che il ragazzo cinese compagno di banco di mio figlio l'ha mandato a casa una insegnante, che peraltro il giorno dopo non s'è presentata in classe!


----------



## Lara3 (23 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> te l'ho spiegato fino a 4 giorni fa gli inglesi non controllavano uncazzo all'aeroporto; evidentemente Se muoiono per il virus non lo fanno nemmeno sapere no! Per non allarmare la popolazione. Comunque atteniamoci dati ufficiali del ministero della sanità, nostro! Oppure leggiamo libero e vediamo cosa ci spiega Feltri. Il vero pericolo è in Africa dove ci sono centinaia di migliaia di cinesi.... E li controlli non vengono fatti.considera che un tampone per dare il risultato necessita di almeno 8 ore.
> In 8 ore la diffusione è progressiva ed incontrollata.... Non siamo in Cina Non possiamo chiudere tutto con la chiave. Bisogna adottare misure di buon senso. Questo spiega perché la classe medica è quella più esposta. Evidentemente anch'io non andrò più dal cinese, al cinema, e se devo andare al supermercato cerco di andare in orari in cui c'è meno ressa.


E tu pensi che negli aeroporti italiani qualcuno controlla le partenze ?


----------



## stany (23 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Il 38 enne di Codogno mentre era in attesa di morire andava in giro a fare le gare.


Vabbè, che c'entra? Secondo te lo sapeva ?
E questa  becera e superficiale cronaca che caratterizza anche molti "giornalisti" che è più deleteria del virus medesimo!


----------



## Lara3 (23 Febbraio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E chi lo sa
> 
> avessi avuto 13 anni e mi fosse stata data a quel tempo la. Domanda come tema d'esame delle scuole medie, credo che avrei scritto che stanno provando a uccidere qualcosa che si mantiene nell'aria, come insetti che gironzolano liberamente.
> 
> ...


Abbiamo diritto di sapere cosa spruzzano ?


----------



## Lara3 (23 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Vabbè, che c'entra? Secondo te lo sapeva ?
> E questa  becera e superficiale cronaca che caratterizza anche molti "giornalisti" che è più deleteria del virus medesimo!


No, volevo solo dire che era in piena forma, non era debilitato per altre malattie.


----------



## stany (23 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E tu pensi che negli aeroporti italiani qualcuno controlla le partenze ?


Sembra di no! Almeno nei voli interni, ad esempio per Lamezia ,all'arrivo non vengono controllati...


----------



## Marjanna (23 Febbraio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Boh... A me pare che si tratti di una specie di influenza che ha una mortalità simile a quella che ha l'influenza: ogni anno muoiono centinaia di persone "per l'influenza", ma nessuno se ne è mai prroccupato.
> Perché? Perché in realtà non muoiono "per l'influenza": sono persone che erano in attesa di morire per qualcosa perché avevano una salute compromessa e l'influenza è solo "l'agente" che gli dà il calcio in culo che li proietta nell'aldilà.
> 
> Idem il coronavirus.
> ...


Pare. E' tutto lì. Pare. Forse. Chissà.


----------



## Lara3 (23 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sembra di no! Almeno nei voli interni, ad esempio per Lamezia ,all'arrivo non vengono controllati...


E allora prima di criticare gli inglesi, meglio guardarsi nel proprio orticello.
Gli inglesi sicuramente controllano bene in entrata.


----------



## Marjanna (23 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Abbiamo diritto di sapere cosa spruzzano ?


Skorpio ha solo risposto ad una mia domanda.


----------



## stany (23 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> No, volevo solo dire che era in piena forma, non era debilitato per altre malattie.


E allora, non mi sembra sia morto...
Allo stato muoiono persone anziane con patologie collaterali; tenendo conto che per una normale influenza stagionale ne muoiano circa 8000 ottomila all'anno,in Italia...


----------



## stany (23 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E allora prima di criticare gli inglesi, meglio guardarsi nel proprio orticello.
> Gli inglesi sicuramente controllano bene in entrata.


Un conto sono i voli interni un altro sono quelli per l'estero....non so se vi sia un protocollo europeo relativamente al controllo sui voli che escono dai confini nazionali. Ma il fatto è  ,quante frontiere abbiamo? Il trattato di Schengen non viene revocato se vado in Francia con l'automobile oggi pomeriggio nessuno mi ferma! Come anche se ci vado a piedi passando dai valichi alpini....


----------



## bettypage (23 Febbraio 2020)

Ma siate seri, l'Italia può avere più infettati degli USA? Forse è vero il contrario, che in Italia stiamo monitorando con maggior scrupolo.
La mia stima e riconoscenza va alla classe medica che sta in prima fila.


----------



## stany (23 Febbraio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Boh... A me pare che si tratti di una specie di influenza che ha una mortalità simile a quella che ha l'influenza: ogni anno muoiono centinaia di persone "per l'influenza", ma nessuno se ne è mai prroccupato.
> Perché? Perché in realtà non muoiono "per l'influenza": sono persone che erano in attesa di morire per qualcosa perché avevano una salute compromessa e l'influenza è solo "l'agente" che gli dà il calcio in culo che li proietta nell'aldilà.
> 
> Idem il coronavirus.
> ...


Hai ragione però non possiamo trascurare il fatto che provenga dalla cina è che la responsabilità sia loro; è come dire che non potevamo prendercela con i sovietici quando nel 86 esplose il reattore di Chernobyl.... La conta dei danni è un altro discorso. Il fatto è che qui si scade in considerazioni del tutto semplicistiche ,infondate, dettate  solamente da uno spirito di sopravvivenza egoistico, anche legittimo, che non tiene conto delle interazioni generali della razza umana, ma anche dell'interdipendenza con le risorse naturali, e le responsabilità individuali rispetto a queste tematiche. Poi sono il primo a dire che " il Si salvi chi può "sia nella natura umana l'elemento che l'ha fatta sopravvivere alle difficoltà della storia.
Oggi nell'era dell'informatizzazione più evoluta,degli  algoritmi ,del controllo delle azioni umane ,siamo convinti che certe cose non possono accadere; ma non è così! Sicuramente ci sarà  un contenimento della diffusione e della mortalità: difficile che ci saranno 50 milioni di morti come nel 1917/ 20 con la spagnola. Il fatto è che vogliamo tutti la nostra libertà di movimento....


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Boh... A me pare che si tratti di una specie di influenza che ha una mortalità simile a quella che ha l'influenza: ogni anno muoiono centinaia di persone "per l'influenza", ma nessuno se ne è mai prroccupato.
> Perché? Perché in realtà non muoiono "per l'influenza": sono persone che erano in attesa di morire per qualcosa perché avevano una salute compromessa e l'influenza è solo "l'agente" che gli dà il calcio in culo che li proietta nell'aldilà.
> 
> Idem il coronavirus.
> ...


Non è una questione di colpa. È partito da lì. Non ho nulla contro i cinesi. Ho amici cinesi e frequento regolarmente un ristorante cinese
Non si può parlare di colpa
Le uniche colpe sono di quelli che qualcosa in più potevano fare


----------



## Lara3 (23 Febbraio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Skorpio ha solo risposto ad una mia domanda.


Lo so, ce lo chiediamo in tanti cosa spruzzano, ma io almeno per ora non lo so.


----------



## Lara3 (23 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> E allora, non mi sembra sia morto...
> Allo stato muoiono persone anziane con patologie collaterali; tenendo conto che per una normale influenza stagionale ne muoiano circa 8000 ottomila all'anno,in Italia...


Ma va ... e tu ci credi ?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma siate seri, l'Italia può avere più infettati degli USA? Forse è vero il contrario, che in Italia stiamo monitorando con maggior scrupolo.
> La mia stima e riconoscenza va alla classe medica che sta in prima fila.


Alla class medica assolutamente si


----------



## Marjanna (23 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> E allora, non mi sembra sia morto...
> Allo stato muoiono persone anziane con patologie collaterali; tenendo conto che per una normale influenza stagionale ne muoiano circa 8000 ottomila all'anno,in Italia...


In Cina è morta una dottoressa di 29 anni https://new.qq.com/omn/20200223/20200223A0F9UD00.html


----------



## Martes (23 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ok allora non abbiamo diritto di parola e dobbiamo dare per scontato che abbiano fatto tutto il possibile


Veramente avevo detto che ognuno può dire quel che vuole, e siccome nell'ognuno rientro anch'io, dico che dare colpe guardando solo il proprio orticello non mi sembra molto utile né intelligente, tutto qui.
Ma smetto di discuterne, perché come spesso accade nelle situazioni allarmanti poi ci si fa la guerra tra poveri (in questo caso poveri di informazioni, che è il vero problema) col risultato di un aumento dello stato di disagio.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Febbraio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Boh... A me pare che si tratti di una specie di influenza che ha una mortalità simile a quella che ha l'influenza: ogni anno muoiono centinaia di persone "per l'influenza", ma nessuno se ne è mai prroccupato.
> Perché? Perché in realtà non muoiono "per l'influenza": sono persone che erano in attesa di morire per qualcosa perché avevano una salute compromessa e l'influenza è solo "l'agente" che gli dà il calcio in culo che li proietta nell'aldilà.
> 
> Idem il coronavirus.
> ...


Più che altro i cinesi se la sono presa la. Colpa, a livello istituzionale, e meno male (aggiungo) 

Pensa se dicevano che non c'entravano un cazzo..


----------



## Skorpio (23 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Abbiamo diritto di sapere cosa spruzzano ?


Non credo..


----------



## stany (23 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma va ... e tu ci credi ?


Fino ad ora sì! Staremo a vedere nel prosieguo


----------



## stany (23 Febbraio 2020)

Mi è arrivato ora Ora con WhatsApp un video di più di 5 minuti che  sostiene che il laboratorio d huan fosse sotto l'egida dell oms  e c fossero stati fatti esperimenti con un coronavirus depotenziato; e la coincidenza con la diffusione nel periodo che precede il capodanno cinese si è stata scientemente scelta per poter espandere il virus e provocare la pandemia. Non riesco a postarlo, Ma questa persona indica dei documenti che fa vedere appare molto credibile! tra l'altro nel progetto di gestione della ricerca sui virus ci sarebbero il governo inglese quello canadese naturalmente quello cinese e la fondazione di Bill Gates... Non ultimo la settimana prima nel laboratorio cinese sarebbe arrivato un contingente di soldati americani.quello che ci dicono e ci fanno credere non è minimamente paragonabile alla realtà dei fatti
Io mi informavo attraverso nocensura.com, che purtroppo è stato chiuso da alcuni anni


----------



## stany (23 Febbraio 2020)

H


Marjanna ha detto:


> In Cina è morta una dottoressa di 29 anni https://new.qq.com/omn/20200223/20200223A0F9UD00.html


Infatti quelli a stretto contatto con infezione sono molto a rischio.... Ma poi quelli sò  cinesi


----------



## stany (23 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Mi è arrivato ora Ora con WhatsApp un video di più di 5 minuti che  sostiene che il laboratorio d huan fosse sotto l'egida dell oms  e c fossero stati fatti esperimenti con un coronavirus depotenziato; e la coincidenza con la diffusione nel periodo che precede il capodanno cinese si è stata scientemente scelta per poter espandere il virus e provocare la pandemia. Non riesco a postarlo, Ma questa persona indica dei documenti che fa vedere appare molto credibile! tra l'altro nel progetto di gestione della ricerca sui virus ci sarebbero il governo inglese quello canadese naturalmente quello cinese e la fondazione di Bill Gates... Non ultimo la settimana prima nel laboratorio cinese sarebbe arrivato un contingente di soldati americani.quello che ci dicono e ci fanno credere non è minimamente paragonabile alla realtà dei fatti
> Io mi informavo attraverso nocensura.com, che purtroppo è stato chiuso da alcuni anni


Stiamo parlando di virus regolarmente brevettati e depositati!!!


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Veramente avevo detto che ognuno può dire quel che vuole, e siccome nell'ognuno rientro anch'io, dico che dare colpe guardando solo il proprio orticello non mi sembra molto utile né intelligente, tutto qui.
> Ma smetto di discuterne, perché come spesso accade nelle situazioni allarmanti poi ci si fa la guerra tra poveri (in questo caso poveri di informazioni, che è il vero problema) col risultato di un aumento dello stato di disagio.


Il proprio orticello sarebbe la nazione in cui vivo?
E ribadisco che non sono terrorizzata e faccio la vita che ho sempre fatto 
Semplicemente mi aspetto di più (scema io) da chi mi governa. Tutto qui 
Le misure che stanno prendendo ora avrebbe potuto essere inutili se avessero agito per tempo 
Invece si chiude sempre la stalla con i buoi scappati 
Prevenire è meglio che curare vale solo quando fa comodo a loro?


----------



## Lara3 (23 Febbraio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non credo..


Mi scusi signore per la domanda inopportuna


----------



## Marjanna (23 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Mi è arrivato ora Ora con WhatsApp un video di più di 5 minuti che  sostiene che il laboratorio d huan fosse sotto l'egida dell oms  e c fossero stati fatti esperimenti con un coronavirus depotenziato; e la coincidenza con la diffusione nel periodo che precede il capodanno cinese si è stata scientemente scelta per poter espandere il virus e provocare la pandemia. Non riesco a postarlo, Ma questa persona indica dei documenti che fa vedere appare molto credibile! tra l'altro nel progetto di gestione della ricerca sui virus ci sarebbero il governo inglese quello canadese naturalmente quello cinese e la fondazione di Bill Gates... Non ultimo la settimana prima nel laboratorio cinese sarebbe arrivato un contingente di soldati americani.quello che ci dicono e ci fanno credere non è minimamente paragonabile alla realtà dei fatti
> Io mi informavo attraverso nocensura.com, che purtroppo è stato chiuso da alcuni anni


Stany non possiamo sapere se video "che girano" siano attendibili o no. Nel solito sito cinese c'è un articolo che esclude che la fonte del coronavirus sia il mercato ittico.






						较真丨研究发现新冠病毒的源头不是华南海鲜市场，这意味着什么？_腾讯新闻
					

较真要点：1. 中科院研究人员通过对93个新型冠状病毒的全基因组数据进行分析，发现从武汉华南海鲜市场提取的病毒属于H1类型，该病毒源于H3，H3是H13病毒和H38病毒的后裔，而H13和H38病毒分……




					new.qq.com
				




Poi sei te che hai citato Manzoni:

_In principio dunque, non peste, assolutamente no, per nessun conto: proibito anche di proferire il vocabolo. Poi, febbri pestilenziali: l'idea s'ammette per isbieco in un aggettivo. Poi, non vera peste, vale a dire peste sì, ma in un certo senso; non peste proprio, ma una cosa alla quale non si sa trovare un altro nome. Finalmente, peste senza dubbio, e senza contrasto: ma già ci s'è attaccata un'altra idea, l'idea del venefizio e del malefizio, la quale altera e confonde l'idea espressa dalla parola che non si può più mandare indietro. Non è, credo, necessario d'esser molto versato nella storia dell'idee e delle parole, per vedere che molte hanno fatto un simil corso. Per grazia del cielo, che non sono molte quelle d'una tal sorte, e d'una tale importanza, e che conquistino la loro evidenza a un tal prezzo, e alle quali si possano attaccare accessòri d'un tal genere. Si potrebbe però, tanto nelle cose piccole, come nelle grandi, evitare, in gran parte, quel corso così lungo e così storto, prendendo il metodo proposto da tanto tempo, d'osservare, ascoltare, paragonare, pensare, prima di parlare. Ma parlare, questa cosa così sola, è talmente piú facile di tutte quell'altre insieme, che anche noi, dico noi uomini in generale, siamo un po' da compatire._


----------



## Skorpio (23 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi scusi signore per la domanda inopportuna


Ma tu non sei mai inopportuna con me, baby.. 

E se conoscessi qualcosa saresti la prima a cui lo direi..
È che penso proprio che ci dicano poco


----------



## stany (23 Febbraio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Stany non possiamo sapere se video "che girano" siano attendibili o no. Nel solito sito cinese c'è un articolo che esclude che la fonte del coronavirus sia il mercato ittico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brava Marjànna ....esempio calzante che vale a tutte le latitudini ed in tutte le epoche!


----------



## Lara3 (23 Febbraio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma tu non sei mai inopportuna con me, baby..
> 
> E se conoscessi qualcosa saresti la prima a cui lo direi..
> È che penso proprio che ci dicano poco


Lo so, scherzavo. 

P.S. si può scherzare senza mascherina ?


----------



## abebis (23 Febbraio 2020)

Fatemi capire. Ma davvero pensate che sia possibile arginare un virus che si diffonde per contagio semplicemente respirando anche prima che si manifestino i sintomi? Sintomi che, peraltro, sono gli stessi di un qualsiasi virus parainfluenzale di quelli che tutti ce ne prendiamo almeno 4 o 5 l'anno?

E come, di grazia? Bloccando all'istante tutti gli spostamenti sul globo terracqueo con una bacchetta magica? Ognuno agli arresti domiciliari per 3 settimane su tutta la Terra? Nel ventunesimo secolo?

Ahahah...

E poi, fatemi capire, cosa pensate di mangiare tra una settimana?

E ancora: che cazzo c'entra Schengen? Uscire da Schengen non è che blocca gli spostamenti: aumenta solo la rottura di coglioni perché servono più documenti e più controlli (amministrativi, non sanitari!) ma ci si sposta uguale: Schengen è solo un feticcio del qualunquismo leghista!

Su, cercate di non farvi manipolare il cervello...


----------



## abebis (23 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Il 38 enne di Codogno mentre era in attesa di morire andava in giro a fare le gare.


Non mi risulta sia morto.

Quello si è semplicemente preso una brutta influenza che, con tutta probabilità, la settimana prossima gli sarà passata, come è già passata a migliaia di persone.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Fatemi capire. Ma davvero pensate che sia possibile arginare un virus che si diffonde per contagio semplicemente respirando anche prima che si manifestino i sintomi? Sintomi che, peraltro, sono gli stessi di un qualsiasi virus parainfluenzale di quelli che tutti ce ne prendiamo almeno 4 o 5 l'anno?
> 
> E come, di grazia? Bloccando all'istante tutti gli spostamenti sul globo terracqueo con una bacchetta magica? Ognuno agli arresti domiciliari per 3 settimane su tutta la Terra? Nel ventunesimo secolo?
> 
> ...


Manipolare da chi ?
Se altri stati europei hanno arginato non vedo perché noi non potevamo
Ah già perché altrimenti siamo razzisti
Arginare contenere sicuramente era quasi impossibile non aver casi ma essere il 4 paese al mondo per numero di contagi dopo cina Giappone e Corea qualcosa dovrà pur dire o no? Solo sfiga? É un’evidenza che magari non si vuole vedere


----------



## stany (23 Febbraio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Fatemi capire. Ma davvero pensate che sia possibile arginare un virus che si diffonde per contagio semplicemente respirando anche prima che si manifestino i sintomi? Sintomi che, peraltro, sono gli stessi di un qualsiasi virus parainfluenzale di quelli che tutti ce ne prendiamo almeno 4 o 5 l'anno?
> 
> E come, di grazia? Bloccando all'istante tutti gli spostamenti sul globo terracqueo con una bacchetta magica? Ognuno agli arresti domiciliari per 3 settimane su tutta la Terra? Nel ventunesimo secolo?
> 
> ...


Bravo.... Ma chiaramente Schengen con le frontiere chiuse presuppone dei presidi Medici alle frontiere stesse! e qui si capisce il paradosso  e l'inapplicabilità di una simile linea di prevenzione: in questo momento non ce ne frega niente del passaporto del magrebino che viene dalla Francia, Ma magari fargli un tampone prima di farlo entrare si; Ma poi ci vogliono almeno 8 ore per l'esito... Appunto si stanno dicendo delle cazzate enormi! Come dici bisognerebbe bloccare tutto e tutti e non è possibile. Il presidente del Consiglio è stato molto chiaro: non si può e non si vuole ridurre la penisola a un Lazzareto


----------



## stany (23 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma va ... e tu ci credi ?


Basta informarsi.....


----------



## Skorpio (23 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Lo so, scherzavo.
> 
> P.S. si può scherzare senza mascherina ?


Per ora pare di sì..
Tanto a smettere di scherzare siamo sempre a tempo

Leggevo il decalogo ministeriale, all'art 10, e ci ragionavo su

"contatta il numero 1500 se hai febbre o tosse e sei tornato dalla Cina da meno di 14 giorni"


----------



## Darietto (23 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Manipolare da chi ?
> Se altri stati europei hanno arginato non vedo perché noi non potevamo
> Ah già perché altrimenti siamo razzisti
> Arginare contenere sicuramente era quasi impossibile non aver casi ma essere il 4 paese al mondo per numero di contagi dopo cina Giappone e Corea qualcosa dovrà pur dire o no? Solo sfiga? É un’evidenza che magari non si vuole vedere



Infatti! Le principali testate giornalistiche europee parlano di coronavirus solo in relazione al problema italiano. 
Ho visto in tv conferenze stampa e comunicati vari, ma si sentono solo le solite acrobazie dialettiche e retoriche, dove basterebbe fare 1+1= la verità.


----------



## Lara3 (23 Febbraio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Per ora pare di sì..
> Tanto a smettere di scherzare siamo sempre a tempo
> 
> Leggevo il decalogo ministeriale, all'art 10, e ci ragionavo su
> ...


Si , ma ho seri dubbi sui 14 giorni . E se sono di più ?
Quali disinfettanti sono efficaci ?


----------



## Skorpio (23 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si , ma ho seri dubbi sui 14 giorni . E se sono di più ?
> Quali disinfettanti sono efficaci ?


Probabilmente la cosa più efficace è tener naso e bocca lontano da possibili fonti di contagio, mani comprese 

Non ne parlano per nulla, dando tante informazioni generiche, da cui però puoi capire che ci sta dietro (che non viene detto) 

L'uso della mascherina SOLO se sei contagiato, in questo senso, è parecchio contraddittorio con "non toccarti naso e bocca" 

Questo vuol dire che il virus vive nell'ambiente in cui ti muovi diversi giorni, magari è lì appoggiato al tavolino del bar dove ogni mattina ti bevi il cappuccino, che ce lha portato quello che ha la ganza che ha il marito che ha la zia che è andata in Cina 

Mi piacerebbe si parlasse di più di questo virus dal punto di vista "dinamico".. Come si muove ad esempio (vola? Sta fermo?) e quanto vive nell ambiente 

Ma le sapranno queste cose? 

Difficile dirlo


----------



## stany (23 Febbraio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Probabilmente la cosa più efficace è tener naso e bocca lontano da possibili fonti di contagio, mani comprese
> 
> Non ne parlano per nulla, dando tante informazioni generiche, da cui però puoi capire che ci sta dietro (che non viene detto)
> 
> ...


Il problema è che potrebbe mutare, adattarsi all'ambiente e sopravvivere ...
Mi hanno mandato un video adesso, dove si vede un blocco stradale in Cina in cui un'automobilista non voleva scendere dopo che gli era stato rilevata la temperatura (evidentemente alta); voleva scappare ma l'hanno tirato giù con un collare tipo quello degli accalappiacani, poi spruzzato e incappucciato....tutto il personale sanitario e di polizia con scudi di plexiglas occhiali e maschere....poi tutti immediatamente irrorati con questi disinfettanti. I posti di blocco hanno le strisce foragomme a terra nel caso qualche auto non si fermasse...
Siamo oltre Cassandra crossing


----------



## Marjanna (23 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Il problema è che potrebbe mutare, adattarsi all'ambiente e sopravvivere ...
> Mi hanno mandato un video adesso, dove si vede un blocco stradale in Cina in cui un'automobilista non voleva scendere dopo che gli era stato rilevata la temperatura (evidentemente alta); voleva scappare ma l'hanno tirato giù con un collare tipo quello degli accalappiacani, poi spruzzato e incappucciato....tutto il personale sanitario e di polizia con scudi di plexiglas occhiali e maschere....poi tutti immediatamente irrorati con questi disinfettanti. I posti di blocco hanno le strisce foragomme a terra nel caso qualche auto non si fermasse...
> Siamo oltre Cassandra crossingView attachment 8840


L'ho visto anch'io. E' un'esercitazione.


----------



## stany (23 Febbraio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> L'ho visto anch'io. E' un'esercitazione.


Certo esercitazione su scala globale per vedere come si comporta l'umanità nei confronti di un possibile attacco alieno


----------



## Lara3 (23 Febbraio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Probabilmente la cosa più efficace è tener naso e bocca lontano da possibili fonti di contagio, mani comprese
> 
> Non ne parlano per nulla, dando tante informazioni generiche, da cui però puoi capire che ci sta dietro (che non viene detto)
> 
> ...


I caselli autostradali sono a rischio. Tutto questo scambio di moneta. Già che in Cina hanno messo in quarantena i soldi, che già si usavano poco. Che vendano delle vignette o che lasciano libero il passaggio, il casello con l’omino è roba superata e molto rischiosa adesso.


----------



## Marjanna (23 Febbraio 2020)

E non limonate con gente conosciuta su Tinder!!!


----------



## Lara3 (23 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Manipolare da chi ?
> Se altri stati europei hanno arginato non vedo perché noi non potevamo
> Ah già perché altrimenti siamo razzisti
> Arginare contenere sicuramente era quasi impossibile non aver casi ma essere il 4 paese al mondo per numero di contagi dopo cina Giappone e Corea qualcosa dovrà pur dire o no? Solo sfiga? É un’evidenza che magari non si vuole vedere


Sul coronavirus Italia ha superato Giappone....


----------



## Gennaro73 (23 Febbraio 2020)

Ma porco cane! È possibile essere cosí blandi a livello istituzionale, pur di prendere le distanze da Salvini? 

Si sta ripetendo la storia con il Berlusca: uno solo a destra, e tutta la sinistra che esiste in funzione di "bastian contrario".

La destra non mi piace e la sinistra è il nulla cosmico. Alla fine voto a destra. 

ECCheppalle! 

Sapete dei comuni nel lodigiano dove non si può piú nè entrare, nè uscire? 



stany ha detto:


> Nella mia città, primo   caso: 40enne entrato in contatto con quello di Codogno...


Quindi sei di Torino



stany ha detto:


> Dicono che questo infetto all Amedeo di Savoia di Torino conosce quello di Codogno....


In senso biblico? 


Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa serve un ospedale se non c’è il personale per farlo funzionare?
> Si criticano i sistemi di sicurezza adottati, ma per fare qualsiasi cosa ci vogliono le persone e in sanità non si può attingere dai disoccupati.
> Per qualsiasi intervento si fa una questione di convenienza il che non significa semplicemente un calcolo economico, ma di costi-benefici.
> Se per evitare una bassa percentuale di decessi si distrugge il tessuto sociale e produttivo, meglio avere una percentuale di decessi.


Ecco, poi sono io quello di 13 anni. 


Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh lo so, faceva tante cose quello lì di Codogno.. Troppe


Sto maialone.


----------



## stany (23 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Ma porco cane! È possibile essere cosí blandi a livello istituzionale, pur di prendere le distanze da Salvini?
> 
> Si sta ripetendo la storia con il Berlusca: uno solo a destra, e tutta la sinistra che esiste in funzione di "bastian contrario".
> 
> ...











						L’avvoltoio Salvini si è ridotto a “umarell” - Il Fatto Quotidiano
					

Ormai ridotto al ruolo di triste umarell – gli anziani nullafacenti che mani dietro la schiena guardano i cantieri dicendo la loro –, Matteo Salvini ha detto la sua sull’epidemia del Coronavirus attaccando il ministro Speranza e il governatore della Toscana Rossi che “accomunati dalla stessa...




					www.ilfattoquotidiano.it


----------



## Skorpio (23 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> I caselli autostradali sono a rischio. Tutto questo scambio di moneta. Già che in Cina hanno messo in quarantena i soldi, che già si usavano poco. Che vendano delle vignette o che lasciano libero il passaggio, il casello con l’omino è roba superata e molto rischiosa adesso.


E noi si mette tutti il telepass!


----------



## stany (23 Febbraio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E noi si mette tutti il telepass!


Licenziamo tutti casellanti e le commesse dei supermercati.


----------



## Gennaro73 (23 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> L’avvoltoio Salvini si è ridotto a “umarell” - Il Fatto Quotidiano
> 
> 
> Ormai ridotto al ruolo di triste umarell – gli anziani nullafacenti che mani dietro la schiena guardano i cantieri dicendo la loro –, Matteo Salvini ha detto la sua sull’epidemia del Coronavirus attaccando il ministro Speranza e il governatore della Toscana Rossi che “accomunati dalla stessa...
> ...


La mia è una sofferenza votare per Salvini


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ok allora non abbiamo diritto di parola e dobbiamo dare per scontato che abbiano fatto tutto il possibile
> Hanno chiuso le scuole a Milano. Mio figlio va in un’altra città vicina. Professori e alunni arrivano all’80% da Milano
> Devo pensare che sia un provvedimento che ha un senso? A logica eh
> Non credo che bisogna essere geni e preparati per capire che è una cazzata


Più che altro siamo l'unico paese europeo in questa situazione.
Da noi hanno sospeso un po' tutto.
Chiuso ristoranti, bar, scuole, palestre, corsi, fiere a tempo indefinito. Per ora si parla di una settimana ma è solo un'ipotesi.
Un danno enorme a livello economico e per i privati, soprattutto.
Ci sono paesi in cui non puoi entrare o uscire.
Sospesi collegamenti ferroviari.
Dovevamo arrivare a questo punto???
E c'è gente oggi che minimizza ancora.
La Cina avrà grossi problemi economici per questa emergenza che avrà impatto anche sul PIL.
Da noi temo veramente conseguenze serie a livello economico se non rientrerà tutto in una settimana.
Io spero sinceramente tutto rientri presto.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Boh... A me pare che si tratti di una specie di influenza che ha una mortalità simile a quella che ha l'influenza: ogni anno muoiono centinaia di persone "per l'influenza", ma nessuno se ne è mai prroccupato.
> Perché? Perché in realtà non muoiono "per l'influenza": sono persone che erano in attesa di morire per qualcosa perché avevano una salute compromessa e l'influenza è solo "l'agente" che gli dà il calcio in culo che li proietta nell'aldilà.
> 
> Idem il coronavirus.
> ...


È una specie di influenza per cui non abbiamo anticorpi.
Esattamente come non li avevano i nativi americani che morivano per il raffreddore contratto dagli europei.
Non possiamo permetterci una diffusione dei casi perché non abbiamo abbastanza posti letto per assistere i malati più gravi oltre un certo numero.
Questo significa che se non facciamo azione di contenimento dovremo attenderci che in un futuro le persone malate con complicazioni vengano lasciate morire. Si deve ora solo limitare la diffusione collaborando tutti insieme. Più collaborazione ci sarà prima usciremo da questa situazione.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Bravo.... Ma chiaramente Schengen con le frontiere chiuse presuppone dei presidi Medici alle frontiere stesse! e qui si capisce il paradosso  e l'inapplicabilità di una simile linea di prevenzione: in questo momento non ce ne frega niente del passaporto del magrebino che viene dalla Francia, Ma magari fargli un tampone prima di farlo entrare si; Ma poi ci vogliono almeno 8 ore per l'esito... Appunto si stanno dicendo delle cazzate enormi! Come dici bisognerebbe bloccare tutto e tutti e non è possibile. Il presidente del Consiglio è stato molto chiaro: non si può e non si vuole ridurre la penisola a un Lazzareto


Bloccati i treni al Brennero.
Se la situazione peggiora saremo noi a venire isolati.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Infatti! Le principali testate giornalistiche europee parlano di coronavirus solo in relazione al problema italiano.
> Ho visto in tv conferenze stampa e comunicati vari, ma si sentono solo le solite acrobazie dialettiche e retoriche, dove basterebbe fare 1+1= la verità.


È mancata da noi la volontà di informare e sensibilizzare la popolazione sui comportamenti da adottare.
Ancora adesso stanno litigando per ragioni politiche.
Non si può trattare la questione guardando alla pancia del proprio elettorato.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Sul coronavirus Italia ha superato Giappone....


E vai che diventiamo primi!!!
Campioni del mondo, campi...
ah no, non sono i mondiali.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> La mia è una sofferenza votare per Salvini


E vota Casa Pound, che te devo dire.
Per me è una sofferenza ormai votare, pensa un po'.


----------



## stany (23 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> La mia è una sofferenza votare per Salvini


Ti capisco...la sindrome di Stoccolma! 
I bruct Terun l'dagan l'vot a la lega


----------



## stany (23 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> È una specie di influenza per cui non abbiamo anticorpi.
> Esattamente come non li avevano i nativi americani che morivano per il raffreddore contratto dagli europei.
> Non possiamo permetterci una diffusione dei casi perché non abbiamo abbastanza posti letto per assistere i malati più gravi oltre un certo numero.
> Questo significa che se non facciamo azione di contenimento dovremo attenderci che in un futuro le persone malate con complicazioni vengano lasciate morire. Si deve ora solo limitare la diffusione collaborando tutti insieme. Più collaborazione ci sarà prima usciremo da questa situazione.


Quindi? Chiusure ristoranti, palestre,scuole,cinema , discoteche ecc.


----------



## stany (24 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E vota Casa Pound, che te devo dire.
> Per me è una sofferenza ormai votare, pensa un po'.


Il nuovo  che  avanza (avanzato) 
C'è il rischio di correo in apologia di fascismo se qualche tribunale li mette fuori legge ,come sembra si accingano a fare ..


----------



## Marjanna (24 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Bloccati i treni al Brennero.
> Se la situazione peggiora saremo noi a venire isolati.











						Coronavirus, obbligo di comunicazione per chi rientra in Molise da Lombardia e Veneto
					

Coronavirus, obbligo di comunicazione per chi rientra in Molise da Lombardia e Veneto



					quotidianomolise.com
				












						Romania, misure per Lombardia e Veneto - Europa
					

In Romania è stata disposta la quarantena obbligatoria per tutte le persone in arrivo dalla Lombardia e dal Veneto o che siano stati nelle due regioni italiane negli ultimi 14 giorni. (ANSA)




					www.ansa.it


----------



## Lanyanjing (24 Febbraio 2020)

Scusate se sono stato assente ma il weekend è stato decisamente impegnativo per via di una grigliata che mi ha reso KO tutta la domenica.

La situazione qui è sempre in miglioramento, ora i guariti superano il numero degli infetti... anche se molti via Youtube fanno i fenonemi dicendo che i dati sono falsi, stanno usando forni crematori portatili ecc..... Tanto per dirne una dove vivo io che è la seconda provincia in base a numeri di infetti da oggi i ristoranti possono riaprire con le dovute raccomandazioni... non solo, il mio cliente vicino a Wuhan a riaperto metà della scorsa settimana con tutto il personale (1400 persone) chiedendomi un aiuto se potevamo trovare mascherine per loro.

Il governo Italiano che è composto da pagliacci ha pensato bene di bloccare i voli diretti dalla Cina che erano almeno gli unici voli per poter tracciare direttamente le persone. Chiudendo i voli le persone sono transitate da altri aeroporti, rientrando in Italia con voli UE... quindi senza controlli.

Ora è la caccia al paziente zero....e non è semplice perchè molto probabilmente è rientrato in Cina. Il primo step che il governo italiano dovrebbe fare è prendere la lista degli iscritti AIRE e valutare gli spostamenti tra gennaio e febbraio.... e fare uno screening iniziale. Conosco molte persone che sono rientrate ultimamente.... e guarda caso alcuni sono veneti.

By the way, non fatevi prendere dal panico... io con sto virus ci convivo da Gennaio.... basta lavarsi costantemente le mani, proteggersi con una mascerina ed evitare luoghi affollati.


----------



## stany (24 Febbraio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Scusate se sono stato assente ma il weekend è stato decisamente impegnativo per via di una grigliata che mi ha reso KO tutta la domenica.
> 
> La situazione qui è sempre in miglioramento, ora i guariti superano il numero degli infetti... anche se molti via Youtube fanno i fenonemi dicendo che i dati sono falsi, stanno usando forni crematori portatili ecc..... Tanto per dirne una dove vivo io che è la seconda provincia in base a numeri di infetti da oggi i ristoranti possono riaprire con le dovute raccomandazioni... non solo, il mio cliente vicino a Wuhan a riaperto metà della scorsa settimana con tutto il personale (1400 persone) chiedendomi un aiuto se potevamo trovare mascherine per loro.
> 
> ...


Grazie per le informazioni.
Come saprai siamo i terzi nel mondo per numero di contagi....Mi sembra assurdo!
Non è che  il nostro governo invece ,rispetto a quelli di altri paesi ,ha predisposto dei controlli maggiori, e quindi si rilevano casi che altrove non vengono segnalati, anche data la possibilità di confondere questo virus con quello della comune influenza stagionale? A morire sono persone anziane con patologie collaterali; chissà quanti in Inghilterra o in Spagna hanno il virus che si risolve senza essere diagnosticato e quindi non facendo statistica.
Sui voli....certo che anche tracciandoli il problema rimarrebbe.... si dovrebbero mettere in quarantena "tutti" coloro che provengono "direttamente" dalla Cina! Tanto vale che se ne stiano a casa loro...
Non mi risulta poi che da Londra ,per esempio vi siano controlli per i voli in uscita: invece i controlli in arrivo da lì in Italia ci sono, eccome. 
È impossibile controllare chi proviene dal Brennero o dal Moncenisio ,per esempio, salvo mettere un presidio medico e militare su tutte le frontiere terrestri; e non risulta che chi confina con l'Italia lo stia facendo...


----------



## Lanyanjing (24 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Grazie per le informazioni.
> Come saprai siamo i terzi nel mondo per numero di contagi....Mi sembra assurdo!
> Non è che e il nostro governo invece ,rispetto a quelli di altri paesi ,ha predisposto dei controlli maggiori, e quindi si rilevano casi che altrove non vengono segnalati, anche data la possibilità di confondere questo virus con quello della comune influenza stagionale?


Non sono un dottore, ma da quello che so l'analisi ora è più veloce per individuare l'infezione, comunque sicuramente anche negli altri stati non hanno ancora iniziato a fare veri e propri controlli quindi sono certo che tra poco saremo in ottima compagnia di Francia e Germania... questione di tempo.

L'importante è stare tranquilli... ma visto che è comunque naturale farsi prendere dal panico anche grazie ai giornalisti e youtuber da sbaraglio consiglio di fare un minimo di scorta alimentare nel caso si applichi la quarantena forzata come da noi qualche settimana fa... si rischia di trovare i supermercati vuoti.


----------



## stany (24 Febbraio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Non sono un dottore, ma da quello che so l'analisi ora è più veloce per individuare l'infezione, comunque sicuramente anche negli altri stati non hanno ancora iniziato a fare veri e propri controlli quindi sono certo che tra poco saremo in ottima compagnia di Francia e Germania... questione di tempo.
> 
> L'importante è stare tranquilli... ma visto che è comunque naturale farsi prendere dal panico anche grazie ai giornalisti e youtuber da sbaraglio consiglio di fare un minimo di scorta alimentare nel caso si applichi la quarantena forzata come da noi qualche settimana fa... si rischia di trovare i supermercati vuoti.


Infatti nei comuni lombardi interessati già avviene;ci sono cose ai supermercati.
Mio figlio ,compagno di banco di un cinese i cui genitori hanno un ristorante e che conosciamo da tredici anni, è da venerdì che ha la febbre; il compagno cinese il giorno prima è stato mandato a casa in quanto aveva la febbre alta ed i sintomi dell'influenza. Ad oggi risultano almeno sei su 17 nella classe ad avere questi sintomi.
Per ora non chiamiamo il 1500 , stante che nella mia regione hanno disposto la chiusura di tutte le scuole fino al 29.
Del resto quello che rischierebbe di più sono io, che negli ultimi sedici anni ho già contratto due volte la polmonite batterica, che è più pericolosa , ma con gli antibiotici....questa è virale ok...ma proprio per questo: o ce la fai, o non ce la fai!
E io sono quattro anni che non vedo un medico Ne ho cambiati due ,per aver cambiato residenza, e non so nemmeno che faccia abbiano


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Scusate se sono stato assente ma il weekend è stato decisamente impegnativo per via di una grigliata che mi ha reso KO tutta la domenica.
> 
> La situazione qui è sempre in miglioramento, ora i guariti superano il numero degli infetti... anche se molti via Youtube fanno i fenonemi dicendo che i dati sono falsi, stanno usando forni crematori portatili ecc..... Tanto per dirne una dove vivo io che è la seconda provincia in base a numeri di infetti da oggi i ristoranti possono riaprire con le dovute raccomandazioni... non solo, il mio cliente vicino a Wuhan a riaperto metà della scorsa settimana con tutto il personale (1400 persone) chiedendomi un aiuto se potevamo trovare mascherine per loro.
> 
> ...


Sti pagliacci posso solo condividere. Ridicoli ma non è una novità.


----------



## bettypage (24 Febbraio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Non sono un dottore, ma da quello che so l'analisi ora è più veloce per individuare l'infezione, comunque sicuramente anche negli altri stati non hanno ancora iniziato a fare veri e propri controlli quindi sono certo che tra poco saremo in ottima compagnia di Francia e Germania... questione di tempo.
> 
> L'importante è stare tranquilli... ma visto che è comunque naturale farsi prendere dal panico anche grazie ai giornalisti e youtuber da sbaraglio consiglio di fare un minimo di scorta alimentare nel caso si applichi la quarantena forzata come da noi qualche settimana fa... si rischia di trovare i supermercati vuoti.


In Italia abbiamo isolato velocemente il Coronavirus, abbiamo adottato misure idonee per una situazione ingestibile, mi risulta che spagna e Portogallo non hanno fatto nulla, francia, germania e uk si affidano al senso di responsabilità del viaggiatore, stati uniti vietano l ingresso a chi è stato in cina negli ultini 15gg,... secondo voi gli altri hanno la situazione sotto controllo quindi?


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Quindi? Chiusure ristoranti, palestre,scuole,cinema , discoteche ecc.


Questo sta succedendo.


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> *Il governo Italiano che è composto da pagliacci ha pensato bene di bloccare i voli diretti dalla Cina che erano almeno gli unici voli per poter tracciare direttamente le persone*. Chiudendo i voli le persone sono transitate da altri aeroporti, rientrando in Italia con voli UE... quindi senza controlli.


Un mio amico in Cina ci va da Francoforte, se non ricordo male.
Mai voli diretti, comunque. Questo vale per tanti e uno che governa dovrebbe saperlo.
Niente panico.
Più che altro fa incazzare e costa, tanto, alle imprese private e di conseguenza a tutti noi.


----------



## Lanyanjing (24 Febbraio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> In Italia abbiamo isolato velocemente il Coronavirus, abbiamo adottato misure idonee per una situazione ingestibile, mi risulta che spagna e Portogallo non hanno fatto nulla, francia, germania e uk si affidano al senso di responsabilità del viaggiatore, stati uniti vietano l ingresso a chi è stato in cina negli ultini 15gg,... secondo voi gli altri hanno la situazione sotto controllo quindi?


Secondo me no, la Francia (e spero di sbagliarmi) potenzialmente potrebbe essere anche peggio dell'Italia. Wuhan (la città dove è nata l'epidemia) ha un forte legame con la Francia per via delle case automobilistiche in loco... è talmente filo Francese che all'aeroporto di Wuhan l'ufficio della polizia aeroportuale ha la bandiera Francese ... fate conto voi. Quando andrò in futuro a Wuhan faccio la foto e la posto


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Secondo me no, *la Francia (e spero di sbagliarmi) potenzialmente potrebbe essere anche peggio dell'Italia*. Wuhan (la città dove è nata l'epidemia) ha un forte legame con la Francia per via delle case automobilistiche in loco... è talmente filo Francese che all'aeroporto di Wuhan l'ufficio della polizia aeroportuale ha la bandiera Francese ... fate conto voi. Quando andrò in futuro a Wuhan faccio la foto e la posto


Se fosse così sarebbe criminale. Sì, a Wuhan ci sono PSA e Renault, se non ricordo male.


----------



## Vera (24 Febbraio 2020)

Il vero virus, qui in Italia, è la psicosi generale.


----------



## stany (24 Febbraio 2020)

Io secondo le stime rilevate nelle statistiche cinesi sulla casistica in corso sono collocato nella fascia di popolazione che se dovesse contrarre il virus Ha un rischio di letalià del 3,6% 
Fino a 35 anni il rischio letale di 0, 20%

Se non muoro ve lo dico


----------



## Lanyanjing (24 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Un mio amico in Cina ci va da Francoforte, se non ricordo male.
> Mai voli diretti, comunque. Questo vale per tanti e uno che governa dovrebbe saperlo.
> Niente panico.
> Più che altro fa incazzare e costa, tanto, alle imprese private e di conseguenza a tutti noi.


L'italia a livello di voli diretti verso la Cina ne ha pochi, ma se non gli bloccavano sicuramente si poteva fare più "rintracciabilità. Poi certo collegamenti via Germania, Francia, Olanda, Russia.... e tutte le compagnie del golfo andavano tracciate. Bastava all'inzio al controllo passaporti togliere quello smart gate in tutta europa, costringendo a fornire le indicazioni alla polizia sulla provenienza e far partire la segnalazione alle autorità Italiane. Poi anche la dogana, agli aeroporti se le valigie non hanno la stricia verde sulle etichette, controllo al 100% del viaggiatore. Azioni da fare ce ne sarebbero state molte.... ma a Roma sembra scarseggiare il sale nella zucca..


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> L'italia a livello di voli diretti verso la Cina ne ha pochi, ma se non gli bloccavano sicuramente si poteva fare più "rintracciabilità. Poi certo collegamenti via Germania, Francia, Olanda, Russia.... e tutte le compagnie del golfo andavano tracciate. Bastava all'inzio al controllo passaporti togliere quello smart gate in tutta europa, costringendo a fornire le indicazioni alla polizia sulla provenienza e far partire la segnalazione alle autorità Italiane. Poi anche la dogana, agli aeroporti se le valigie non hanno la stricia verde sulle etichette, controllo al 100% del viaggiatore. Azioni da fare ce ne sarebbero state molte.... ma a Roma sembra scarseggiare il sale nella zucca..


Più che altro, al di là del discorso sulla pericolosità del virus - discussione che a me non compete -, non si doveva arrivare a una situazione quasi grottesca  come quella che stiamo vivendo.
L'impatto economico è stato sottovalutato quando si è deciso di non fare una prevenzione sulla falsariga di quella che tu stai descrivendo.
Mi è stato raccontato oggi in ufficio che il marito di una signora, in transito da Codogno, è  bloccato nella città, non può tornare a casa per due settimane. Sembra ridicolo, ma non penso che se una persona che si trovi in mezzo a situazioni come questa ne gioisca.
Conosco persone che hanno dovuto interrompere l'attività in proprio che sinceramente sono molto preoccupate dal punto di vista economico.
Non è che puoi non lavorare e allo stesso tempo pagare mutui, affitti, bollette, tasse, spese.
Non so neppure quanto questo clima costi alla nostra ditta, sinceramente, o a quella di mia moglie.
Non poco, temo.


----------



## stany (24 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Più che altro, al di là del discorso sulla pericolosità del virus - discussione che a me non compete -, non si doveva arrivare a una situazione quasi grottesca  come quella che stiamo vivendo.
> L'impatto economico è stato sottovalutato quando si è deciso di non fare una prevenzione sulla falsariga di quella che tu stai descrivendo.
> Mi è stato raccontato oggi in ufficio che il marito di una signora, in transito da Codogno, è  bloccato nella città, non può tornare a casa per due settimane. Sembra ridicolo, ma non penso che se una persona che si trovi in mezzo a situazioni come questa ne gioisca.
> Conosco persone che hanno dovuto interrompere l'attività in proprio che sinceramente sono molto preoccupate dal punto di vista economico.
> ...


Liberi tutti , a chi capita capita....tanto sono quasi tutti over 60, con l'INPS che applaude 
Gli altri hanno capito questo e sono meno rigidi ; con la polmonite del maggio luglio del 2003 stagione caldissima (ed anch'io avevo la polmonite a giugno) solo in Francia mi pare morirono 12000 anziani....


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Liberi tutti , a chi capita capita....tanto sono quasi tutti over 60, con l'INPS che applaude
> Gli altri hanno capito questo e sono meno rigidi ; con la polmonite del maggio luglio del 2003 stagione caldissima (ed anch'io avevo la polmonite a giugno) solo in Francia mi pare morirono 12000 anziani....


Anche mia nonna, in Italia, 2003.
Quando ti tocca di persona non sono più numeri.
Il cinismo che dice "tanto sono vecchi, a me che me frega" è dilagato prepotente sui social.
E pure in TV, dove magari mi aspettavo comunicati di persone competenti che dessero solo spiegazioni su come comportarsi, tranquillizzando gli ansiosi (ci sono, ci sono) e dande delle dritte a quelli spavaldi "che tanto tocca agli altri e io sono leggenda" e non dibattiti in cui fare a gara per contraddire l'altro.
Ognuno di noi ha un vecchio, un malato, una persona debole a cui tiene. Non me ne frega niente di dire che io sono  forte, di esser certo di sopravvivere pensando che tanto toccherà agli altri.
Ma a parte questo, quello che tocca a tutti noi saranno le conseguenze sull'economia, locale e a livello nazionale.
Auguriamoci che si torni presto alla normalità, anche solo per questo.
Facciamo di tutto perché questo accada.
C'è gente che non può più lavorare, eh, per questi provvedimenti. Ovviamente tutti speriamo che la vita "normale", riprenda presto.


----------



## abebis (24 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Mi è stato raccontato oggi in ufficio che il marito di una signora, in transito da Codogno, è  bloccato nella città, non può tornare a casa per due settimane. Sembra ridicolo, ma non penso che se una persona che si trovi in mezzo a situazioni come questa ne gioisca.


Tempi rischiosi per le scopate clandestine fuori porta...
E inoltre, oltre al preservativo, bisogna ricordarsi di portare la mascherina!

Anche se mi è tornato in mente un antico proverbio cinese:
maschelina ploteggele da vilus come tanga coplile culo.


----------



## stany (24 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Anche mia nonna, in Italia, 2003.
> Quando ti tocca di persona non sono più numeri.
> Il cinismo che dice "tanto sono vecchi, a me che me frega" è dilagato prepotente sui social.
> E pure in TV, dove magari mi aspettavo comunicati di persone competenti che dessero solo spiegazioni su come comportarsi, tranquillizzando gli ansiosi (ci sono, ci sono) e dande delle dritte a quelli spavaldi "che tanto tocca agli altri e io sono leggenda" e non dibattiti in cui fare a gara per contraddire l'altro.
> ...


Condivido tutto! Purtroppo non siamo più abituati anche solo a tornare indietro nelle nostre abitudini. Si capisce che mezzo punto di PIL balla... Poi si dicono cose che ormai anche il mio gatto ha  imparato a memoria... Alla fine al di là del fatto anagrafico conta anche un bel po' di culo!


----------



## stany (24 Febbraio 2020)

Aggiornamento: nella classe di mio figlio sono otto di diciassette....Ma 
 sembra che solo un genitore abbia chiamato il 1500 trovandolo intasato come il 112.... c'è da dire che suo figlio anche con la Tachipirina aveva la febbre alta!


----------



## stany (24 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Aggiornamento: nella classe di mio figlio sono otto di diciassette....Ma
> sembra che solo un genitore abbia chiamato il 1500 trovandolo intasato come il 112.... c'è da dire che suo figlio anche con la Tachipirina aveva la febbre alta!


Naturalmente si pensa che sia solo influenza stagionale, o si spera....


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Aggiornamento: nella classe di mio figlio sono otto di diciassette....Ma
> sembra che solo un genitore abbia chiamato il 1500 trovandolo intasato come il 112.... c'è da dire che suo figlio anche con la Tachipirina aveva la febbre alta!


Sì, questi numeri sono presi d'assalto, me lo hanno confermato già.
La gente si attende servizi, ma non comprende che le risorse sono limitate.
Solo oggi riescono a fare il tampone a tutti gli operatori dell'ospedale di Codogno (questa non la troverai sui giornali...).
Quanti giorni sono passati, lasciando che andassero in giro?
Non ci sono risorse per fare tutto.
Non per niente è già stato allertato l'esercito.
Ma anche di ospedali da campo, strutture bellissime in alcuni casi, non ce ne sono tanti e alcuni dei nostri sono all'estero.


----------



## stany (24 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, questi numeri sono presi d'assalto, me lo hanno confermato già.
> La gente si attende servizi, ma non comprende che le risorse sono limitate.
> Solo oggi riescono a fare il tampone a tutti gli operatori dell'ospedale di Codogno (questa non la troverai sui giornali...).
> Quanti giorni sono passati, lasciando che andassero in giro?
> ...


Infatti,nella mia città mi pare di aver capito che abbiano predisposto delle tende davanti agli ospedali:chiaramente per non far entrare nessuno nei nosocomi che potrebbe infettare le persone dentro.
Meno male che per adesso non piove


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Infatti,nella mia città mi pare di aver capito che abbiano predisposto delle tende davanti agli ospedali:chiaramente per non far entrare nessuno nei nosocomi che potrebbe infettare le persone dentro.
> Meno male che per adesso non piove


Quelle tende sono studiate apposta. Ci sono entrato una volta.


----------



## Darietto (24 Febbraio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> *Secondo me no, la Francia (e spero di sbagliarmi) potenzialmente potrebbe essere anche peggio dell'Italia*. Wuhan (la città dove è nata l'epidemia) ha un forte legame con la Francia per via delle case automobilistiche in loco... è talmente filo Francese che all'aeroporto di Wuhan l'ufficio della polizia aeroportuale ha la bandiera Francese ... fate conto voi. Quando andrò in futuro a Wuhan faccio la foto e la posto


Troppe cose non tornano. Se la Francia fosse potenzialmente messa peggio di noi (ma nel caso lo sarebbero anche Germania e Inghiltarra) perché stanno iniziando a chiudere le fronterie solo da e per l'Italia? Al limite dovremmo essere noi a chiuderle per proteggerci dai francesi, tedeschi ecc.

Siccome non siamo gli indigeni delle americhe, e possiamo confrontarci in tempo reale con tutti gli altri paesi coinvolti, questo porta inevitabilmente a porci domande, perché qualcosa non tonra. Forse è per questo che sto iniziando a percepire discorsi, da parte dei politici, che fanno l'eva sull'orgoglio nazionale.

In Francia ci sono meno contagiati perché non fanno i tamponi? Quindi  a conti fatti, se da noi nonostante i controlli il numero degli infettati sta crescendo in modo esponenziale, in Francia in teoria il numero degli infettati dovrebbe aver raggiunto almeno metà dell'intera popolazione.
Ma vi risulta che ai francesi venga negato l'accesso in qualche nazione, non so, negli States o... in Romania per esempio? Ovviamente lo stesso discorso varrebbe anche per Germania e Inghilterra. Però è vero che noi il braccino corto lo abbiamo storicamente sempre e solo con la Francia, quindi saranno sicuramente tutti infettati ma non lo dicono (cose che manco la Cina).


----------



## stany (24 Febbraio 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Troppe cose non tornano. Se la Francia fosse potenzialmente messa peggio di noi (ma nel caso lo sarebbero anche Germania e Inghiltarra) perché stanno iniziando a chiudere le fronterie solo da e per l'Italia? Al limite dovremmo essere noi a chiuderle per proteggerci dai francesi, tedeschi ecc.
> 
> Siccome non siamo gli indigeni delle americhe, e possiamo confrontarci in tempo reale con tutti gli altri paesi coinvolti, questo porta inevitabilmente a porci domande, perché qualcosa non tonra. Forse è per questo che sto iniziando a percepire discorsi, da parte dei politici, che fanno l'eva sull'orgoglio nazionale.
> 
> ...


la dichiarazione di questa mattina pare che noi fino alle 10 di questa mattina abbiamo fatto 4000 tamponi ma in Francia pare che ne abbiano fatti 6000 quindi di più... Comunque strano che i casi siano così Bassi in Francia.
Magari sono meno trasparenti di noi nel diffondere le notizie... Questa è una possibilità. Stante proprio come diceva nostro amico in Cina Che rapporti commerciali soprattutto in ambito automotive siano molto più sviluppati dei nostri....


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> la dichiarazione di questa mattina pare che noi fino alle 10 di questa mattina abbiamo fatto 4000 tamponi ma in Francia pare che ne abbiano fatti 6000 quindi di più... Comunque strano che i casi siano così Bassi in Francia.
> Magari sono meno trasparenti di noi nel diffondere le notizie... Questa è una possibilità. Stante proprio come diceva nostro amico in Cina Che rapporti commerciali soprattutto in ambito automotive siano molto più sviluppati dei nostri....


La diffusione di un virus segue una funzione. Questa, come tutte le funzioni matematiche - è materia da liceo, poi se uno ha fatto statistica all'università anche meglio, anche se io di quello che ho studiato causa età mi ricordo poco - definisce la sua diffusione.
Ovvio che se intervieni al giorno uno delle ascisse, hai un determinato numero di riscontri sulle ordinate, se intervieni al giorno 3 ne hai altri.
In Francia è presumibile pensare che oltre a una diversa comunicazione che ha evocato maggior responsabilità da parte dei cittadini - ancora oggi noi siamo al livello che si sta discutendo se sia pericoloso o meno - e indicato le linee guida, ci siano stati interventi precedenti ai nostri e più accurati.
All'ospedale di Codogno SOLO oggi fanno i tamponi a tutto il personale, che nel frattempo è stato libero di andare in giro senza mascherine, e molti di loro risiedono a Milano e in altri comuni.
Puoi capire che questa è una gestione con molti buchi. Chi tra quei medici è contagiato, avrà infettato altre persone.
Se fai un tampone e cerchi di risalire a tutte le persone con cui il positivo è entrato in contatto, avrai una ramificazione che non ti porterà MAI al primo paziente responsabile del contagio, quindi non finirai mai di trovare casi positivi.
In altri paesi hanno trovato rapidamente il paziente zero, e quindi hanno circoscritto il virus.
Qui da noi no, e non credo neppure sia più possibile farlo.


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2020)

Porto un altro esempio.
Io sono stato il paziente zero del virus gastrointestinale che ha contagiato un centinaio di persone nel villaggio turistico in Egitto.
Ma se lo ero là, non lo ero in Italia in quanto l'avevo preso dal mio collega che è venuto in ufficio malato.
Partito sano, sono arrivato in Egitto dove ho manifestato i primi sintomi, poi è toccato a mia moglie, in seguito a mia figlia, ma nel frattempo tutti quelli venuti a contatto con noi e negli ambienti dove eravamo sono stati contagiati e hanno poi contagiato altri.
Impossible arrivare a capire che ero io il paziente zero partendo dall'ultimo contagiato, lo screening avrebbe richiesto parecchio tempo e i nel frattempo ero già tornato a casa. La conseguenza è che io ho portato un virus in Egitto senza saperlo, che ha contagiato centinaia di persone.
Attenzione: non sono stato io a contagiare tutti, ma ognuno di quelli che io avevo contagiato ha contagiato altri.
Un po' come un albero genealogico.
Più cerchi di andare all'indietro, più le difficoltà aumentano.
Ovviamente più sei vicino al paziente zero più capisci da dove è partito il virus.
Mia moglie lo sa benissimo, per dire.
Più ti allontani, più  risulta difficile e ovviamente aumenti i casi in maniera esponenziale.


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2020)

Più o meno funziona così.
Anche i virus hanno generazioni.
La Francia è probabilmente riuscita a contenere l'aumento delle generazioni.
L'Italia ha lasciato che si moltiplicassero.
Credo, eh, sono ipotesi che non hanno prove, solo ragionamenti su quel che ricordo dello studio di funzione.
Ovviamente senza provvedimenti le generazioni aumentano e il virus coinvolge tutti, con un aumento ingestibile dei casi che richiedono ricovero e dei morti ma soprattutto con la necessità di tralasciare gli interventi su altre patologie.
Avere degli ospedali chiusi o contaminati è un fortissimo rischio per tutti i pazienti.
(non per niente mio nonno morì di un virus contratto in ospedale a 69 anni).


----------



## Darietto (24 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> la dichiarazione di questa mattina pare che noi fino alle 10 di questa mattina abbiamo fatto 4000 tamponi ma in Francia pare che ne abbiano fatti 6000 quindi di più... Comunque strano che i casi siano così Bassi in Francia.
> *Magari sono meno trasparenti di noi nel diffondere le notizie... Questa è una possibilità. *Stante proprio come diceva nostro amico in Cina Che rapporti commerciali soprattutto in ambito automotive siano molto più sviluppati dei nostri....


Questo lo escludo, soprattutto considerato che secondo la classifica internazionale del freedom to the press, solo Italia e Turchia sono indicate come semi-libere a livello di stampa.









						Freedom of the Press - Wikipedia
					






					it.wikipedia.org


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2020)

Per cui: niente panico, ma prudenza.
Non fate i galletti che tanto voi siete Leggenda e sopravviverete col vostro cane.
Date ascolto ai consigli e siate prudenti se abitate nelle zone interessate.
Cercate di non prendervi il virus perché farete solo aumentare le persone coinvolte e il periodo di crisi che stiamo vivendo.
Al limite incazzatevi per essere arrivati a questo punto mentre gli altri hanno saputo (spero) fare meglio, se proprio volete, ma rispettate quello che vi viene consigliato di fare. Dobbiamo uscirne il più presto possibile.
Se gli altri paesi ci imporranno quarantena per i nostri viaggi all'estero siamo nella merda. Non dobbiamo arrivare a tanto.
E io spero che le attività interrotte riprendano presto.
Non siamo la Cina che sopravviverà economicamente comunque con un cospicuo taglio del PIL.


----------



## Darietto (24 Febbraio 2020)

A proposito dei giornalisti che dopo giorni di continui e ininterrotti servizi sul coronavirus, si sorprendono del panico generale:


*meglio parlare di moto. 

Avete visto che moto. 

Cosa pensate delle moto. Non vi distraete, guardate che bella la moto verde. Ho detto la moto verde.

Perché anche se parlo di modo voi pensate solo alla figa? *


----------



## stany (24 Febbraio 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> A proposito dei giornalisti che dopo giorni di continui e ininterrotti servizi sul coronavirus, si sorprendono del panico generale:
> 
> 
> *meglio parlare di moto.
> ...


Io pensavo al moto del pendolo


----------



## stany (24 Febbraio 2020)

Ma poi chi se ne frega di trovare il paziente numero zero quando ce ne sono altri 2000 infettati.....
Io penso che se, il virus depotenziato del coronavirus è stato artatamente messo in giro da qualche multinazionale del farmaco, sapendo che colpisce quasi esclusivamente una fascia di età più elevata e con problematiche di salute, allora penso anche che il vaccino ci sia già; e che fra qualche mese lo tireranno fuori. Tutti gli stati spenderanno cifre pazzesche per la profilassi vaccinale..... Il riscontro lo potremmo vedere sui titoli di borsa di queste società del  farmaco che sarebbero da tenere sotto controllo.


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2020)

Bah...a me sembra veramente che la gente sia fuori di testa. 

Anche da me ieri sono uscite le ordinanze comunali, quindi tutto chiuso fino a sabato. 

Ieri supermercati presi d'assalto e deliri vari e assortiti, anche utilizzando male i gruppi wa.
Mascherine finite. Disinfettanti finiti. 

Mah..bah...boh...

E' grottesco. Sembra un film di serie C sulle apocalissi zombie. 

Non per il virus eh. 
Per le reazioni della gente. 

Sono anni che si parla del fatto che connessi come siamo il rischio pandemia non è per niente remoto e la domanda non è "se" ma "quando". 

Per ora non è pandemia. 

Non capisco il panico e nemmeno le recriminazioni. 

Anche perchè escono le ordinanze e poi fanno i capricci che non si fa feste per il carnevale...ariboh.


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ma poi chi se ne frega di trovare il paziente numero zero quando ce ne sono altri 2000 infettati.....
> Io penso che se, il virus depotenziato del coronavirus è stato artatamente messo in giro da qualche multinazionale del farmaco, sapendo che colpisce quasi esclusivamente una fascia di età più elevata e con problematiche di salute, allora penso anche che il vaccino ci sia già; e che fra qualche mese lo tireranno fuori. Tutti gli stati spenderanno cifre pazzesche per la profilassi vaccinale..... Il riscontro lo potremmo vedere sui titoli di borsa di queste società del  farmaco che sarebbero da tenere sotto controllo.


Trovare il paziente zero significa capire la generazione del virus e aumentare le informazioni sulle modalità di diffusione.

Da ignorante.

di base, se si vuol combattere un nemico, più lo si conosce più opzioni ci sono per vincere.

Sempre da ignorante, i virus sono robe mutevoli, adattabili e imparano, qualcuno li chiama creatori di diversità.

I virus colpiscono tutti.
Il problema è la risposta immunitaria che il singolo riesce a dare.

Mio padre è immunodepresso, e ogni anno lo sappiamo di dover fare attenzione anche ad un raffreddore.
Evita i supermercati e i luoghi affollati.
Se io sono raffreddata evito di andare a trovarlo. Idem mia sorella. 
Mia mamma, che è tendenzialmente una cagasotto, crede di essere leggenda e ci tocca richiamarla all'ordine perchè è superficiale. 
La gente è stupida riguardo a semplici precauzioni che sono anche rispetto. 

Con gli anticorpi che ha, se non preso in tempo anche un raffreddore sarebbe un problema da piccolo a mortale.


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> *Ma poi chi se ne frega di trovare il paziente numero zero quando ce ne sono altri 2000 infettati.....*


Sono protocolli, che ogni stato deve seguire.
Per definire e commercializzare un vaccino impieghi anche un anno.


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Bah...a me sembra veramente che la gente sia fuori di testa.
> 
> Anche da me ieri sono uscite le ordinanze comunali, quindi tutto chiuso fino a sabato.
> 
> ...


 Si tratta di prevenzione.
Si cerca di evitare danni peggiori.
A livello internazionale se non lo facessimo probabilmente vedremmo chiusi i rapporti con molti stati stranieri.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ma poi chi se ne frega di trovare il paziente numero zero quando ce ne sono altri 2000 infettati.....
> Io penso che se, il virus depotenziato del coronavirus è stato artatamente messo in giro da qualche multinazionale del farmaco, sapendo che colpisce quasi esclusivamente una fascia di età più elevata e con problematiche di salute, allora penso anche che il vaccino ci sia già; e che fra qualche mese lo tireranno fuori. Tutti gli stati spenderanno cifre pazzesche per la profilassi vaccinale..... Il riscontro lo potremmo vedere sui titoli di borsa di queste società del  farmaco che sarebbero da tenere sotto controllo.


Un affarone. C’è già quello antinfluenzale e lo fa una minoranza.


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Si tratta di prevenzione.
> Si cerca di evitare danni peggiori.
> A livello internazionale se non lo facessimo probabilmente vedremmo chiusi i rapporti con molti stati stranieri.



Più che prevenzione, contenimento del danno. 

Ciò non toglie che a sembrarmi fuori di testa sia la gente, non le ordinanze. 
Le ordinanze io le condivido. 
Mi sembrano anche poco rigide per la verità.
Avendo a che fare con un immunodepresso sono abituata a tenere tutta una serie di comportamenti che normalmente manco ci si pensa. 
Sabato in un paese vicino a me c'era il circo, che ha fatto il pienone con lo spettacolo pomeridiano.
E domenica tutti in delirio per le ordinanze.

Mica era cambiato qualcosa, in termini di rischio fra sabato e domenica. 
Eppure, sabato tutti bene, lingua in bocca e allegria. Domenica il delirio. 

Questa è la roba più pericolosa, il panico e i comportamenti dettati dall'impulso. 
Tipo le bestie che si lanciano nei burroni scappando dai tuoni. 

E poi avanti di wa, con cazzate e amenità di ogni tipo.
Uno che si ricordasse di chiedersi "ma la fonte?"


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2020)

Questo articolo del National Geographic mi sembra abbastanza puntuale sull'argomento.
Sul web ho letto di tutto e francamente la confusione che hanno creato le affermazioni contrastanti che sono state condivise è quanto di più dannoso da fare in questo momento. A questo si aggiungono gli opinionisti da trasmissioni televisive e noi italiani si rischia di non capire un cazzo.
Altre epidemie ci sono state nel mondo, sono state già verificati quali sono i modi migliori per contrastarle, non è una novità quanto sta accadendo.









						Il coronavirus è più pericoloso rispetto all'influenza, al virus Ebola e ad altre epidemie?
					

Confrontare le diverse malattie richiede un calcolo piuttosto complicato.




					www.nationalgeographic.it


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Più che prevenzione, contenimento del danno.
> 
> Ciò non toglie che a sembrarmi fuori di testa sia la gente, non le ordinanze.
> Le ordinanze io le condivido.
> ...


Ecco, esatto.
Purtroppo è mancata la volontà governativa di dare informazioni autorevoli e puntuali senza lasciar spazio alle cazzate via web e alle polemiche politiche prima che accadesse tutto questo. Ma questo doveva essere fatto un mese fa!
La gente è stata buttata nell'acqua bollente, senza che se ne rendesse neppure conto ed è scoppiato il panico, inoltre - e qui siamo veramente alle basi della psicologia umana - hanno tentato di contrastare le reazioni dicendo di stare calmi o addirittura prendendoli in giro o minimizzando il tutto.
Dire "E' solo un'influenza" quando chiudi tutte le attività e isoli interi paesi che effetto pensavano che avesse?
E' un comportamento da sprovveduti, al minimo di quello che mi riesce di pensare.
In tutti e ripeto tutti i film catastrofici quando uno dice "Don't Panic" esplode una bomba o cade un aereo.
Lo sanno gli sceneggiatori, non lo sa chi fa comunicazione?
Io non ho parole, veramente.
La gente si è ritrovata senza medico di base, senza lavoro, senza attività ludiche nel giro di un giorno.
Deo gratias che l'unica reazione che ha avuto è stata quella di svuotare i super.
Il panico mi sembra il minimo.


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ecco, esatto.
> Purtroppo è mancata la volontà governativa di dare informazioni autorevoli e puntuali senza lasciar spazio alle cazzate via web e alle polemiche politiche prima che accadesse tutto questo. Ma questo doveva essere fatto un mese fa!
> La gente è stata buttata nell'acqua bollente, senza che se ne rendesse neppure conto ed è scoppiato il panico, inoltre - e qui siamo veramente alle basi della psicologia umana - hanno tentato di contrastare le reazioni dicendo di stare calmi o addirittura prendendoli in giro o minimizzando il tutto.
> Dire "E' solo un'influenza" quando chiudi tutte le attività e isoli interi paesi che effetto pensavano che avesse?
> ...


Non lo so.
La gente ha anche l'abitudine di voler dire la sua su tutto. Spesso e volentieri senza verificare la fonte di quel chce dice e basandosi sul sentito dire e senza neanche le conoscenze scientifiche per parlare.

Non solo in questa situazione.
Poi, nella quotidianità, mancano proprio le basi della civile convivenza.

E' uso, per esempio, mandare i bambini a scuola mezzi malati.
Sono anni che si dice di non farlo. Eppure tutti gli anni si è a quella.
Esempio ancora più idiota. I pidocchi.

E' uso non considerare che si è immersi costantemente con le altre persone, di cui non si sa un cazzo.
E che quel che ci si porta addosso lo si srotola addosso agli altri.

Ribadicsco, io sono particolarmente sensibile per la situazione di mio padre.
E non mi serve andare lontano.
Mia madre se ha il raffreddore mica ci pensa a usare per esempio un disinfettante per mani quando cucina. Le poche volte che lo fa.
Che tanto...

Poi, panico.

E' più di un mese che si parla di coronavirus.
La percezione è che tocchi sempre a quegli altri e non ha me.
E poi si casca dal pero.

Se devo essere sincera io le ordinanze me le aspettavo.

Contagiati. Non si trova il paziente zero.
Il virus ha una diffusione veloce.
Serve contenere.

Non capisco chi è caduto dal pero. Basta osservare un minimo.
E rendersi anche conto che se non si è in grado di osservare allora ubbidire e tacere invece che aumentare il rumore di sottofondo è buona pratica.
Correre nei supermercati è idiota.
E solo uno sfogo di ansia senza pensieri lucidi.

Anche perchè io ci ho fatto un giretto per osservare.
I banchi di farina per dire erano pieni.
Quindi, facciamo pure che ci mettono tutti in quarantena.

Te che fai?
Compri le brioche?
Il pane??????????
Ma davvero?????

Ribadisco.
A me sembra di trovarmi in idiocracy.

Il il panico non mi sembra il minimo, se devo essere sincera.


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> La gente ha anche l'abitudine di voler dire la sua su tutto. Spesso e volentieri senza verificare la fonte di quel chce dice e basandosi sul sentito dire e senza neanche le conoscenze scientifiche per parlare.
> 
> Non solo in questa situazione.
> ...


Anch'io mi aspettavo le ordinanze.
Abbiamo già avuto esperienze di altri virus, sappiamo come si diffondono e come si contrastano.
E sappiamo tutti che prenderli per tempo aiuta a ridurre  le misure necessarie di contenimento .
Non è roba che hanno inventato adesso, ci sono stati altri virus, SARS, MERS etc: ci sono protocolli e la maggior parte di noi  dovrebbe avere una preparazione scolastica sufficiente per  comprendere quello che ci viene comunicato di fare.
Io  mi incazzavo quando vedevo la comunicazione vertere sul razzismo, cose tipo abbraccia un cinese, inscatola una sardina e tralasciare il focus, che poteva anche essere quello di contenere il virus attraverso la responsabilizzazione di ogni individuo e soprattutto dei medici e sanitari, che non hanno ricevuto informazioni adeguate. Pensavo "Stiamo perdendo tempo".
Vedevo il mio amico che tornava dalla Cina attraverso Francoforte e se ne andava in giro tranquillo e pensavo "Che cazzo serve chiudere i voli diretti?". Cosa risolve? Perché non hanno provveduto a informare chi viaggiava per lavoro per tempo? D'altronde nella realtà funziona come per i pidocchi. Mia figlia li ha sempre avuti. Mia moglie ha passato anni a passarle pettinino e MOM, mandarla pulita a scuola e vedersela tornare nuovamente con i pidocchi perché qualche altro genitore non faceva altrettanto.
Anni senza mai capire chi fossero gli  untori perché tutti alla fine avevano i pidocchi e non si capiva chi non operasse come prescritto.
5 anni di pidocchi.
Il panico è tipico di una società non educata, non riflessiva, non gestita, non informata.
Bastava abituarla pian piano alle nuove necessità, spiegare a cosa si andava incontro e forse non saremmo arrivati a tanto.
E fornire voci autorevoli, non "Miocuggino del web" o la dottoressa sclerata che rassicura tutti facendo sembrare degli idioti quelli dell'OMS o i simpatici notiziari da ansia perenne.
Forse.


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Anch'io mi aspettavo le ordinanze.
> Abbiamo già avuto esperienze di altri virus, sappiamo come si diffondono e come si contrastano.
> E sappiamo tutti che prenderli per tempo aiuta a ridurre  le misure necessarie di contenimento .
> Non è roba che hanno inventato adesso, ci sono stati altri virus, SARS, MERS etc: ci sono protocolli e la maggior parte di noi  dovrebbe avere una preparazione scolastica sufficiente per  comprendere quello che ci viene comunicato di fare.
> ...


Esatto.
Il punto è che pur sapendo, si preferisce ascoltare mio cuggino.

E queste sono scelte individuali.

Se un governo si mettesse a limitare le stronzate che si leggono a giro, bisognerebbe censurare il 90% delle comunicazioni.
Si presuppone che le persone abbiano sviluppato una certa capacità critica e che la sappiano usare.

I fatti segnalano che non è così.

L'esempio dei pidocchi è calzante
.
Ma anche l'influenza stagionale.
Tutti gli anni nelle scuole c'è l'epidemia di influenza.
Classi dimezzate.
Comprensibile che i genitori lavorino, comprensibile tutto.

Poi arriva il coronavirus e la mancanza di un semplice comportamento di attenzione e rispetto per la comunità diventa virale.
Letteralmente.

Parlo della scuola perchè è un punto di rete che connette migliaia di persone. In modi talmente ramificati che anche poi risalire non è robetta.

Il panico è tipico non solo di una società non educata.
E' anche tipico della supponenza e della mancanza di umiltà rispetto alle proprie conoscenze.
Poi c'è tutto l'aspetto complottistico che deborda.

Ma i pidocchi sono veramente un buon esempio. 

Il problema è che se la gente adesso da via di testa e comincia a intasare i numeri per le stronzate, o si precipita in pronto soccorso si blocca tutto.
E mica lo capiscono eh.

Viviamo stipati come polli in batteria, ma ci si comporta come se fossimo gli unici sulla faccia della terra.

EDIT: ammetto che la stupidità mi da immensamente fastidio. Ma proprio un sacco.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Licenziamo tutti casellanti e le commesse dei supermercati.


Non serve, ormai è tardi. 
E chissà se c'è mai stato un "presto".. 

Il fatto è che quando una cosa la vedi quando è tardi, non la puoi contenere

Che ne so io se il prof universitario di Milano con cui ho avuto un colloquio di 2 ore la scorsa settimana, si va a far fare le seghe in un centro massaggi gestito da cinesi, dove le ragazze vanno e vengono dalla Cina ogni 3 settimane? 
Me lo dice a me, secondo te? 

E chi mi dice a me, che non sto a letto con la febbre da 30 anni con l'influenza, che il virus c'è l'ho addosso e lo sto allegramente passando a altra gente, che non deve render conto a me come a nessuno, di dove andrà o è andata questo ultimo fine settimana?


----------



## stany (24 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Trovare il paziente zero significa capire la generazione del virus e aumentare le informazioni sulle modalità di diffusione.
> 
> Da ignorante.
> 
> ...


Vero hai detto cose di assoluto buon senso!


----------



## Skorpio (24 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il problema è che se la gente adesso da via di testa e comincia a intasare i numeri per le stronzate, o si precipita in pronto soccorso si blocca tutto.
> E mica lo capiscono eh.


Eh ma te governante dovresti saperlo che hai abituato la società a aver paura delle scureggie delle formiche 

Che si diffondesse il panico dopo che hai chiuso gli stadi e annullato eventi internazionali con un decreto tirato giù in 2 ore, cosa ti aspetti? 

Che la gente non intasi il numero verde se ha un colpo di tosse? 

Per me era non prevedibile, ma assolutamente prevedibile 

Grave che non si sia previsto il panico, gravissimo.. Ma secondo me lo avevano previsto 

Solo che non ci puoi fare nulla


----------



## stany (24 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sono protocolli, che ogni stato deve seguire.
> Per definire e commercializzare un vaccino impieghi anche un anno.


Ma se hai letto quello che ho scritto... Da buon complottista.... ce l'hanno già: lo tirano fuori al momento opportuno quando tutti gli stati saranno disponibili investire sui vaccini  milioni e milioni. L'ultima volta ne sono rimasti sugli scaffali il 30% soldi buttati....
Scommettiamo che luglio massimo settembre lo tirano fuori?


----------



## stany (24 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un affarone. C’è già quello antinfluenzale e lo fa una minoranza.


Il 75% degli ultrasessantacinquenni mi sembra che lo faccia....Vero che complessivamente in tutte le fasce di età non arriva al 20%
Ma questo è per prevenire la morte! 
Quello per la normale influenza che porta alla tomba solo 8 milioni di persone all'anno  prevalentemente anziane di può anche non fare 
infatti anche quell'altro (mi sembra per un'epidemia di un virus che ha fatto preoccupare tutti non so se era quello della stessa sars)  è rimasto sugli scaffali invenduo ,però gli stati hanno speso milioni e milioni di euro....
Se fosse disponibile cosa credi che non lo farebbe il 99% della popolazione?
per quello credo che non lo tireranno fuori tra un anno e mezzo ma entro 4-6 mesi!
Perché secondo me ce l'hanno già; gomblotto!


----------



## bettypage (24 Febbraio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh ma te governante dovresti saperlo che hai abituato la società a aver paura delle scureggie delle formiche
> 
> Che si diffondesse il panico dopo che hai chiuso gli stadi e annullato eventi internazionali con un decreto tirato giù in 2 ore, cosa ti aspetti?
> 
> ...


Ma il problema è oscillare tra il panico e la non curanza. Basta il buonsenso. 
Il virus ha una bassa mortalità in sé, quello che si vuole scongiurare è un numero cospicuo di casi da trattare in contemporanea, ovvero evitare picchi. Non capisco questa psicosi.


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Il punto è che pur sapendo, si preferisce ascoltare mio cuggino.
> 
> E queste sono scelte individuali.
> ...


Sì, la penso allo stesso modo.
Credo siano anni che manchi la volontà di educare gli individui a essere più responsabili verso la collettività.
Gli ultimi anni trascorsi con campagne elettorali continue in cui si denigra l'altro perché la pensa in modo diverso hanno dato il colpo di grazia.
Chi pensa più di far parte di un tutto?
Ho letto di gente sui social che gioiva perché il malato zero era italiano, altri perché era lombardo.
Ma... il senso di tutto questo?
E' come vedere la gente litigare per futili motivi su un Titanic che affonda.
Organizziamoci in maniera responsabile, mi verrebbe da dire, a tutti.
Io ieri sera l'ho spiegato a mia figlia. Le ho disegnato un grafico per spiegarle come si diffonde un virus. come deve comportarsi, sul fatto che deve essere responsabile non solo verso di lei ma anche verso i nonni e tutte le altre persone che magari sono meno forti di lei.
Con estrema tranquillità.
Però sono incazzato lo stesso. C'è gente che non lavora per l'incoscienza di chi non ha saputo gestire questa situazione.


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Che ne so io se il prof universitario di Milano con cui ho avuto un colloquio di 2 ore la scorsa settimana, si va a far fare le seghe in un centro massaggi gestito da cinesi, *dove le ragazze vanno e vengono dalla Cina ogni 3 settimane?*
> Me lo dice a me, secondo te?
> 
> Eegramente passando a altra gente, che non deve render conto a me come a nessuno, di dove andrà o è andata questo ultimo fine settimana?


Ecco, già il neretto sarebbe sbagliato. eh.
Quello è il "presto". Saper controllare queste cose.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Febbraio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma il problema è oscillare tra il panico e la non curanza. Basta il buonsenso.
> Il virus ha una bassa mortalità in sé, quello che si vuole scongiurare è un numero cospicuo di casi da trattare in contemporanea, ovvero evitare picchi. Non capisco questa psicosi.


Te aspetta 72 ore.. Io te lo anticipo già, perchè secondo me è più che facile 

Ora l'Europa dice che ci vuole tanto bene e siamo stati bravissimi, e che diamine chiudere le frontiere agli italiani, ma che scherziamo..? 

Aspetta 72 ore e se continua la diffusione, vedrai

E mi tengo largo, sulle 72 ore


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh ma te governante dovresti saperlo che hai abituato la società a aver paura delle scureggie delle formiche
> 
> Che si diffondesse il panico dopo che hai chiuso gli stadi e annullato eventi internazionali con un decreto tirato giù in 2 ore, cosa ti aspetti?
> 
> ...


Guarda, io ribalto la prospettiva. 

Le ordinanze servono a dare alla gente ciò che vuole. 
Compreso un po' di panico. 

tipo far crollare i palazzi in modo controllato. 

Per come funziona la gente, passati i primi tre giorni, anche l'ansia diminuirà e si abitueranno.
Il che significa che quando il picco degli infetti arriverà (non è ancora arrivato per come da ignorante la penso io, e pensando anche a quel che dicevi, ossia agli asintomatici) meglio far scattare il panico ora che quando in effetti ci sarà il picco.

Non so se l'abbiano pensato. 
Ma in ogni caso bene che le ordinanze arrivino ora e non fra una settimana per dire. 

Anche perchè, nelle ordinanze è chiuso per questa settimana. Sapendo benissimo che l'incubazione ha i suoi tempi. E che non sono di una settimana. 

Mah. A me queste ordinanze, oltre che dare un minimo di contenimento, sembra abbiano la funzione di valvola di sfogo. 

Mica che la gente è a casa oggi.


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma il problema è oscillare tra il panico e la non curanza. Basta il buonsenso.
> Il virus ha una bassa mortalità in sé, quello che si vuole scongiurare è un numero cospicuo di casi da trattare in contemporanea, ovvero evitare picchi. *Non capisco questa psicosi.*


E' 20 volte più mortale, secondo il *National Geographi*c, dell'influenza.
20 pazienti su 100 vanno in ospedale, 2 muoiono.
Su 100.000 contaminati hai 20.000 ricoverati, 2000 morti.
Milano e hinterland fanno 5.000.000 di persone. 1.000.000 di ricoverati, 100.000 morti.
Potenzialmente siamo tutti senza anticorpi quindi tutti contagiabii.
Oltre a questi aggiungi anche le vittime per patologie non curate perché hai distratto risorse per quest'epidemia e capisci perché è necessario contenerla.
E' prudenza, non panico.
Non si deve arrivare ovviamente a questi numeri.


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Guarda, io ribalto la prospettiva.
> 
> Le ordinanze servono a dare alla gente ciò che vuole.
> Compreso un po' di panico.
> ...


Sì, è quello che temo anch'io accadrà.


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, la penso allo stesso modo.
> Credo siano anni che manchi la volontà di educare gli individui a essere più responsabili verso la collettività.
> Gli ultimi anni trascorsi con campagne elettorali continue in cui si denigra l'altro perché la pensa in modo diverso hanno dato il colpo di grazia.
> Chi pensa più di far parte di un tutto?
> ...


E' tutto insieme. 

Io di mio non penso che sia solo un compito istituzionale, ma anche una responsabilità individuale. 
Peccato che quella parolina lì, responsabilità individuale non piaccia molto. 

E lo si legge anche nelle stronzate qui sopra. 
EH...ha tradito ma è colpa di. 

Io sono incazzata da anni con la stupidità della gente. 
Ricordo mio papà che si sbellicava dalle risate perchè un giorno, appena finite le chemio erano passati a trovarlo dei tipi. 
Uno è entrato ed ha starnutito appena entrato.
L'ho invitato ad andarsene. 

Mi ha chiesto il perchè porca troia! 
Ma sei scemo????

Hai il raffreddore e stai venendo a trovare uno che non ha manco le sopracciglia????
Ma telefonagli. 

A questo non c'è rimedio. Secondo me. 
Alla stupidità intendo.
Scientemente coltivata dai singoli che cercano esternamente soluzioni e giustificazioni ad ogni cosa. 

In questa situazione è la stessa cosa. 
Io potrei essere asintomatica. 

Ma sono settimane che mi disinfetto le mani e evito di starnutirmi in mano per dire. 
Ho aumentato la distanza prossemica dalle persone. 
Evito baci e abbracci (che già da prima non amavo, quindi non è neppure una novità). 

D'altro canto ho queste attenzioni ogni singolo inverno da anni. 
E non me lo ha spiegato nessuno eh.

Voglio bene a mio padre. 
Ho imparato da sola.


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Vero hai detto cose di assoluto buon senso!


E comprensibili anche senza vocabolario


----------



## stany (24 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E' 20 volte più mortale, secondo il *National Geographi*c, dell'influenza.
> 20 pazienti su 100 vanno in ospedale, 2 muoiono.
> Su 100.000 contaminati hai 20.000 ricoverati, 2000 morti.
> Milano e hinterland fanno 5.000.000 di persone. 1.000.000 di ricoverati, 100.000 morti.
> ...


No...se è il 2,5% sono 25000!
La mortalità accertata è dal 2,50 al 3%
Dei quali il 90% ultrasessantacinquenni già ammalati per altre patologie..
Sempre brutto eh!


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> No...se è il 2,5% sono 25000!
> La mortalità accertata è dal 2,50 al 3%
> Dei quali il 90% ultrasessantacinquenni già ammalati per altre patologie..
> Sempre brutto eh!


Su 5.000.000 il 2,5% è 125.000.
Io sono stato basso.
Ovviamente nel caso il virus contagiasse tutta la popolazione milanese, cosa che NON accadrà grazie alle misure di contenimento.
Il problema è quel milione di ricoverati... il 2-3% aumenta molto se non predisponi assistenza. Non si deve arrivare ad avere un numero consistente di persone che necessitano ricovero perché non c'è personale né posto per tutti. Insomma non faremo la fine dei nativi americani che non sapevano cosa fosse un virus!
Per questo occorre che si contagino poche persone in percentuale.

PS Mia moglie si è ammalata di polmonite interstiziale da virus, presa in ufficio da un soggetto che è venuto malato con febbre (cretino) non curabile con antibiotici, e già nell'ospedale di riferimento 6 anni fa non c'era posto a causa di un picco con complicanze  dell'influenza normale, che è molto, molto meno soggetta a complicanze.


----------



## bettypage (24 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E' 20 volte più mortale, secondo il *National Geographi*c, dell'influenza.
> 20 pazienti su 100 vanno in ospedale, 2 muoiono.
> Su 100.000 contaminati hai 20.000 ricoverati, 2000 morti.
> Milano e hinterland fanno 5.000.000 di persone. 1.000.000 di ricoverati, 100.000 morti.
> ...


Ma è uno scenario apocalittico dai.. Ho ricevuto via wu, l audio della pediatra di gessate che sta girando, spiega molto bene i numeri, purtroppo non riesco a caricarlo.. Uhhh trovato su internet https://stream24.ilsole24ore.com/po...us-perche-bambini-non-corrono-rischi/ACxjWSLB
A me tranquillizza molto


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma è uno scenario apocalittico dai.. Ho ricevuto via wu, l audio della pediatra di gessate che sta girando, spiega molto bene i numeri, purtroppo non riesco a caricarlo.. Uhhh trovato su internet https://stream24.ilsole24ore.com/po...us-perche-bambini-non-corrono-rischi/ACxjWSLB
> A me tranquillizza molto


Ricevuto anch'io.
E' tranquillizzante, ma i numeri non cambiano.
Ovvio che non arriveremo ad avere 5.000.000 di contagi perché tutti quanti noi da oggi staremo a distanza di 2 m come consigliato dal sindaco dalle persone che si sospetta essere infettate, perché useremo precauzioni d'igiene  e perché eviteremo luoghi affollati e soprattutto se malati di andare ugualmente a lavorare.
Lo scenario sarebbe apocalittico se non si adottassero misure di contenimento secondo protocolli internazionali.
Per fare un esempio, se in Francia stanno nascondendo dati avranno a breve (mesi) un aumento su larga scala della mortalità e delle patologie respiratorie. Non si sfugge.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Guarda, io ribalto la prospettiva.
> 
> Le ordinanze servono a dare alla gente ciò che vuole.
> Compreso un po' di panico.
> ...


Tutto condivisibile, compreso l'assestamento post ordinanze, ma per me resta il fatto che il panico era ampiamente prevedibile. 

Aggiungo che l'art. 10 del decalogo è scritto molto male

Perché dice di contattare il numero verde se hai febbre o tosse E (lo metto maiuscolo) sei tornato dalla Cina da meno di 14 giorni

Quindi restringe l'uso solo a chi è tornato dalla Cina, ma questo non è ben in evidenza

Stupirsi quindi se il numero verde è preso d'assalto e magari chi ne ha bisogno non riesce a chiamare? 

Io non sono stupito, per dire 

E poi.. Se io avessi febbre o tosse e NON sono tornato dalla cina da meno di 14 giorni, che devo fare? (il 99,99% di quelli nel panico, praticamente) 

Non c'è scritto un cazzo. 

Risultato? 
Numero verde intasato.


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2020)

Sì, c'è ancora molta confusione.

Un'altra cosa utile sarebbe evitare le informazioni sul web di persone, anche medici, che non hanno alcun carattere di ufficialità.
Prendete testi medici, riviste scientifiche autorevoli (non quotidiani schierati), se volete informarvi, o fate riferimento a questo.








						Technical guidance
					

Collection of WHO technical guidance on COVID-19, updated based on new scientific findings as the epidemic evolves.




					www.who.int
				




o questo









						Che cos'è il nuovo coronavirus
					

<p> 	Informazioni su virus, varianti, malattia, sintomi e principali modalità di trasmissione </p>




					www.salute.gov.it
				




o questo che riporta dati più attendibili (sempre riferiti alle conoscenze attuali)





__





						Covid-19, Oms: non è mortale come Sars e Mers
					

Tedros: “Oltre l’80% dei casi è moderato e guarisce”. Il Ccdc rivela che la maggior parte delle morti è tra gli over 80.




					www.salute.gov.it
				






Ripeto: il WEB è pieno di stronzate, complottisti, gente interessata a farsi pubblicità, profili che hanno interesse a fare propaganda elettorale, da una parte e dall'altra. Fate riferimento a organi ufficiali.


----------



## stany (24 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Su 5.000.000 il 2,5% è 125.000.
> Io sono stato basso.
> Ovviamente nel caso il virus contagiasse tutta la popolazione milanese, cosa che NON accadrà grazie alle misure di contenimento.
> Il problema è quel milione di ricoverati... il 2-3% aumenta molto se non predisponi assistenza.
> Per questo occorre che si contagino poche persone in percentuale.





danny ha detto:


> Su 5.000.000 il 2,5% è 125.000.
> Io sono stato basso.
> Ovviamente nel caso il virus contagiasse tutta la popolazione milanese, cosa che NON accadrà grazie alle misure di contenimento.
> Il problema è quel milione di ricoverati... il 2-3% aumenta molto se non predisponi assistenza. Non si deve arrivare ad avere un numero consistente di persone che necessitano ricovero perché non c'è personale né posto per tutti.
> ...


Appunto; se un quinto della popolazione di Milano ed hinterland necessita delle cure in ospedale, ovvero un milione, di questo il 2,5 massimo 3% da Come dicono i dati dalla Cina, morirebbe :  25000/30000 ....i rimanenti 4000000 (4 milioni)  con esiti lievi dell'infezione verrebbero dimessi insieme coi  rimanenti 970.000 dopo la degenza in ospedale...
Il fatto è che in Cina continuano a morire dicono 150/ 200 persone al giorno...sul numero di contagiati (a rotazione al netto delle dimissioni) di 77.000 (dato di tre ore fa) che farebbe poco più del 0,2% di tasso di mortalità GIORNALIERO , che è lo stesso riferito alla fascia da 0 a 30 anni, sapendo che gli over 80 arrivano al 13,5 % (dati cinesi ufficiali detti stamani in TV)
Quindi  tenendo conto della media bassissima si nota una certa incongruenza sui valori che invece dovrebbero colpire prevalentemente la popolazione anziana...
Quindi per la seconda volta scrivo che anche solo analizzando questi dati si capisce una mazza.... Se la media è del 3%  e  un anziano ha la possibilità di morire del 14 circa, come è che la  media che  viene fuori. è  dello 0,2%?
Altrimenti si dovrebbe pensare che sia  riferita a quei 77000 e che siano sempre gli stessi.... E non considerare che ci siano delle guarigioni  e  un turnover degli ammalati che rende stabile quella cifra della popolazione contagiata di 77.000 (che all'inizio Comunque era tra i 60 e 70 mila).
se per assurdo quei 75/77000 contagiati stabili non guarissero nelle percentuali dichiarate e fossero sempre quelli, si estinguerebbero in circa 500 giorni al tasso di 150 morti al giorno, portando però la media al 100% di decessi per i relativi contagi, ma non è così. E sarebbe tutto sotto controllo! Il dato vero che manca è quello dei"guariti"!
Leggendo sul web però ,pare di capire che più o meno ogni giorno in Cina si ammalino 1800 persone ed altrettante guariscono (salvo poi ripresentare i sintomi del contagio) .... Mantenendo stabile la popolazione dei contagiati in circa 77 mila unità appunto.
Quindi bisogna capire la differenza tra tasso di mortalità giornaliero ed invece il tasso di mortalità relativo. Ma non ho studiato statistica, pertanto ci rinuncio.


----------



## Lara3 (24 Febbraio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tutto condivisibile, compreso l'assestamento post ordinanze, ma per me resta il fatto che il panico era ampiamente prevedibile.
> 
> Aggiungo che l'art. 10 del decalogo è scritto molto male
> 
> ...


Si, ma adesso per essere contagiato non serve neanche essere stato in Cina.


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Appunto; se un quinto della popolazione di Milano ed hinterland necessita delle cure in ospedale, ovvero un milione, di questo il 2,5 massimo 3% da Come dicono i dati dalla Cina, morirebbe :  25000/30000 ....i rimanenti 4000000 (4 milioni)  con esiti lievi dell'infezione verrebbero dimessi insieme coi  rimanenti 970.000 dopo la degenza in ospedale...
> Il fatto è che in Cina continuano a morire dicono 150/ 200 persone al giorno...sul numero di contagiati (a rotazione al netto delle dimissioni) di 77.000 (dato di tre ore fa) che farebbe poco più del 0,2% di tasso di mortalità GIORNALIERO ,riferito alla fascia da 0 a 30 anni, sapendo che gli over 80 arrivano al 13,5 % (dati cinesi ufficiali detti stamani in TV)
> Quindi  tenendo conto della media bassissima si nota una certa incongruenza sui valori che invece dovrebbero colpire prevalentemente la popolazione anziana...
> Quindi per la seconda volta scrivo che anche solo analizzando questi dati si capisce una mazza.... Se la media è del 3%  e  un anziano ha la possibilità di morire del 14 circa, come è che la  media che  viene fuori. è  dello 0,2%?
> ...


dal Ministero della salute ti porto uno screenshot. Fidiamoci di questo:


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tutto condivisibile, compreso l'assestamento post ordinanze, ma per me resta il fatto che il panico era ampiamente prevedibile.
> 
> Aggiungo che l'art. 10 del decalogo è scritto molto male
> 
> ...


Il panico è prevedibile ed inevitabile.

La ggente ad un certo punto si sveglia e...opplà. Paura di morire.
Perchè è questo il punto.

In realtà la questione è non intasare gli ospedali.
Ma tendenzialmente dovrebbe essere una regola non correre al ps per ogni stronzata. 
Cosa che le persone continuano imperterrite a fare. (io il ps soccorso per le stronzate lo farei strapagare.)
A prescindere dal coronavirus.

Ho letto il decalogo.
E' scritto in modo da essere generalista e comprendere uno spettro ampio.
Sicuramente poteva essere scritto meglio.
Ma altrettanto sicuramente può essere letto meglio.

Nel decalogo si invita chi è stato in Cina o ha avuto contatti con chi è venuto dalla Cina, e presenta febbre, tosse, difficoltà respiratorie e dolori muscolari. (i sintomi sono ben più collocati di una semplice febbre).
Quella virgola, che sembra sbagliata, io l'ho letta come un ampliamento dello spettro, quindi oltre la Cina anche comprendendo tutta la sintomatologia.
Quindi se ho febbre e tosse ma non ho difficoltà respiratorie per dire, me ne sto buonina in casetta mia. Non esco. E aspetto uno o due giorni per vedere l'evoluzione senza prendere antibiotici ad cazzum.

Fatto sta che pensare di contenere l'imbecillità diffusa e la paura della morte con un decalogo anche chi l'ha scritto secondo me non è stato a sperarci più di tanto.
Hanno dato indicazioni generali, valide per qualunque influenza. (io quelle misure le uso da quando mio padre è immunodepresso.)
E hanno tranquillizzato riguardo i pacchi e la zoonosi.

Il panico è prevedibile perchè la gente è tendenzialmente stupida e sta reagendo come se improvvisamente si rendesse conto di essere mortale.
Questo non giustifica la stupidità della gente. E a questo non c'è vaccino in studio.


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2020)

E i numeri ufficiali oggi dai link che vi ho dato riportano questa diffusione, le morti in Cina hanno superato il 3% dei casi contagiati:


----------



## stany (24 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, c'è ancora molta confusione.
> 
> Un'altra cosa utile sarebbe evitare le informazioni sul web di persone, anche medici, che non hanno alcun carattere di ufficialità.
> Prendete testi medici, riviste scientifiche autorevoli (non quotidiani schierati), se volete informarvi, o fate riferimento a questo.
> ...


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si, ma adesso per essere contagiato non serve neanche essere stato in Cina.


Anche prima. 
Non è una novità.


----------



## stany (24 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si, ma adesso per essere contagiato non serve neanche essere stato in Cina.


È come prendere lo scolo senza scopare,


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2020)

Per chi assimila incoscientemente (e sul web c'è chi lo ha fatto) il nuovo Coronavirus all'influenza classica (chiamiamola così), fornisco i dati ufficiali per la stagione 2018/2019, quelli completi, i calcoli fateveli voi.
8,104.000 casi.
812 casi gravi
205 deceduti
Un numero in percentuale 1000 volte inferiore rispetto alla mortalità in Cina per Coronavirus.
Sono tutti dati disponibili per ognuno di noi, non serve essere medici per leggerli. Anche se ci sono medici che hanno confuso la mortalità generale con quella per influenza ma vabbè...








						Influenza - FluNews
					





					www.epicentro.iss.it


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2020)

E a proposito di stupidate da web. Ieri mi son visto condividere da un casino di persone un post di una dottoressa del reparto analisi del Sacco, che diceva che questo virus era uguale all'influenza.
Ricordo il dato della mortalità che citava, e siccome mi sembrava un po' alto - io conosco tante persone che fanno l'influenza ma nessuno che sia morto per essa - ho cercato i dati ufficiali, prima che scoppiasse la polemica.
E in effetti mi ero reso conto dell'errore, ovvero la dottoressa aveva preso il numero di morti totali per mostrare un'alta incidenza di mortalità del virus dell'influenza, e assimilarlo così al Coronavirus.
Ho fatto un salto sulla sedia, pensando che tante persone avevano creduto a quei post e dandole credito avrebbero trattato con leggerezza come fosse una normale influenza questo nuovo virus.
Ma io che non sono medico non ho l'autorevolezza di chi lo è, quindi non ho potuto confutare i dati, disponibili per tutti.
Lo ha fatto Burioni dopo, ovviamente contestato a sua volta da chi voleva credere alla dottoressa malgrado tutto.
A quel punto ho gettato la spugna. In TV c'era la sera chi la citava e continuava a trattare con sufficienza questo virus e i giornali hanno titolato "scontro tra virologi".
Oggi fortunatamente la dottoressa ha cancellato quei post, o almeno non li vedo più sul suo profilo FB, ma purtroppo continuano a essere condivisi.
Il danno che ha fatto comunque è enorme, togliendo credibilità alle iniziative prese in atto e ai sacrifici che stiamo facendo tutti.
Controllate sempre quello che vi dicono sui siti ufficiali!


----------



## Lara3 (24 Febbraio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma è uno scenario apocalittico dai.. Ho ricevuto via wu, l audio della pediatra di gessate che sta girando, spiega molto bene i numeri, purtroppo non riesco a caricarlo.. Uhhh trovato su internet https://stream24.ilsole24ore.com/po...us-perche-bambini-non-corrono-rischi/ACxjWSLB
> A me tranquillizza molto


Ci sono contraddizioni: se non è così seria la situazione perché disinfettare le strade in Cina ?
Mai visto una cosa del genere.


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Per chi assimila incoscientemente (e sul web c'è chi lo ha fatto) il nuovo Coronavirus all'influenza classica (chiamiamola così), fornisco i dati ufficiali per la stagione 2018/2019, quelli completi, i calcoli fateveli voi.
> 8,104.000 casi.
> 812 casi gravi
> 205 deceduti
> ...


Con G. chiacchieravamo riguardo il fatto che ci si è "dimenticati" che si può morire anche di raffreddore. 
E dimenticarsi di questa semplice verità, fa mettere in sordina le attenzioni dovute.

Dimenticarsene in un contesto, come il nostro, in cui la mobilità delle persone e le possibilità di incontro sono innumerevoli è stupido. 
Ridurre o amplificare sono solo gli estremi che ruotano intorno a questa "dimenticanza". 

Non sono poche le morti per "semplice" influenza tenendo conto che siamo in un paese in cui le strutture sanitarie funzionano e si può contare sull'effetto gregge. 

Pensare, implicitamente, di affrontare un virus da cui nessuno è immunizzato contando su una qualche immunizzazione che vien da chissà dove e poi spalancare gli occhi quando si scopre che non è così...mah. 

Fra l'altro, come giustamente sottolinei, informandosi attraverso il gossip o i gruppi wa. 
Ho ricevuto anche io l'audio per esempio della pediatra. 
Mi han detto che è una pediatra. 
Buh.
Cazzo ne so io di chi è?

Eppure l'effetto è tranquillizzante. 
(personalmente non mi tranquillizza per il cazzo che un pubblico ufficiale si metta a inviare audio wa fuori dalla ufficialità del suo ruolo, anzi. Mi preoccupa parecchio se devo essere sincera. )


----------



## Lara3 (24 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E a proposito di stupidate da web. Ieri mi son visto condividere da un casino di persone un post di una dottoressa del reparto analisi del Sacco, che diceva che questo virus era uguale all'influenza.
> Ricordo il dato della mortalità che citava, e siccome mi sembrava un po' alto - io conosco tante persone che fanno l'influenza ma nessuno che sia morto per essa - ho cercato i dati ufficiali, prima che scoppiasse la polemica.
> E in effetti mi ero reso conto dell'errore, ovvero la dottoressa aveva preso il numero di morti totali per mostrare un'alta incidenza di mortalità del virus dell'influenza, e assimilarlo così al Coronavirus.
> Ho fatto un salto sulla sedia, pensando che tante persone avevano creduto a quei post e dandole credito avrebbero trattato con leggerezza come fosse una normale influenza questo nuovo virus.
> ...


Stanno disinfettando le strade in Cina, questo non è un virus normale.


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E a proposito di stupidate da web. Ieri mi son visto condividere da un casino di persone un post di una dottoressa del reparto analisi del Sacco, che diceva che questo virus era uguale all'influenza.
> Ricordo il dato della mortalità che citava, e siccome mi sembrava un po' alto - io conosco tante persone che fanno l'influenza ma nessuno che sia morto per essa - ho cercato i dati ufficiali, prima che scoppiasse la polemica.
> E in effetti mi ero reso conto dell'errore, ovvero la dottoressa aveva preso il numero di morti totali per mostrare un'alta incidenza di mortalità del virus dell'influenza, e assimilarlo così al Coronavirus.
> Ho fatto un salto sulla sedia, pensando che tante persone avevano creduto a quei post e dandole credito avrebbero trattato con leggerezza come fosse una normale influenza questo nuovo virus.
> ...


Come dicevo nell'altro post, il fatto che pubblici ufficiali si mettano a fare comunicazione tramite social bypassando le fonti ufficiali è spaventoso.
A gente come quella che usa i social ad cazzum io farei saltare il posto. 
Senza se e senza ma. 

A me sembra che veramente il tasso di imbecillità sia in salita esponenziale.


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Stanno disinfettando le strade in Cina, questo non è un virus normale.


Nessun virus lo è prima di essere studiato. 

Ricordo con l''hiv tutte le manfrine. Compresa quella che bastava la saliva per passarselo.

In realtà le indicazioni che erano state date tramite un librettino con lupo alberto erano fondamentalmente le più azzeccate.

Non fa gioco a nessuno una pandemia.

Io di mio, tendo a fidarmi delle indicazioni da fonte ufficiale.

Anche solo per il semplice fatto che essendo una semplice cittadina non ho le informazioni necessarie a fare valutazioni fondate e sensate alternative.

Non mi metto neppure a farmi buh allo specchio da sola.

Quel che si sa è che nessuno è immunizzato.
Qui hanno isolato e stanno studiando.
considero che potrei essere asintomatica e ho cura dei miei comportamenti. 

Mica c'è molto altro da dire.
Ad oggi.

Il resto è soffiare sulla paura della morte.
A questo punto, tanto vale guardarla per il dritto.

Siamo mortali e moriremo.

Una bella pensata su come si sta portando avanti la propria vita, a me pare la cosa più sensata per la verità ed un uso delle energie migliore che stare a ravanare nel non detto e nell'immaginato 

Stamattina G. mi ha salutata dicendomi "ricordiamoci di celebrarci...è la nostra prima epidemia insieme!!" è un cretino, ma ha pienamente ragione


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Come dicevo nell'altro post, il fatto che pubblici ufficiali si mettano a fare comunicazione tramite social bypassando le fonti ufficiali è spaventoso.
> A gente come quella che usa i social ad cazzum io farei saltare il posto.
> Senza se e senza ma.
> 
> A me sembra che veramente il tasso di imbecillità sia in salita esponenziale.


Siamo abituati a leggere in fretta e a dare credito a chi si dichiara esperto.
Ma basterebbe ragionare: quanti conosciamo che sono morti di influenza nella nostra vita?
Quante volte l'abbiamo presa noi?
Ora, non verrà mai una percentuale di 3 morti su 100, altrimenti avremmo gli amici, a 50 anni, decimati, tanto l'influenza è diffusa come malattia.
E' vero che il cononavirus ha comunque in assoluto un tasso di letalità basso, ma non è quello dell'influenza (1 per mille).
Per dire la meningite, che fa paura, ha un tasso di letalità del 10/12%.
La TBC de 10%
La SARS del 9,6%
La MERS del 34%
EBOLA 50%
Per fortuna che non sono diffuse....
Ecco, vanno combinati sempre i due dati.
Letalità e diffusione.
Statistica, non medicina.






						Istituto Superiore di Sanità (ISS) - ISS
					

Portale istituzionale dell'Istituto Superiore di Sanità (ISS)




					www.iss.it


----------



## Skorpio (24 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il panico è prevedibile ed inevitabile.
> 
> La ggente ad un certo punto si sveglia e...opplà. Paura di morire.
> Perchè è questo il punto.
> ...


Ma guarda che se la gente è stupida, chi "governa" gente stupida deve essere il primo a saperlo
E regolarsi

Io lo capisco che sei incazzata con la gente stupida, lo hai detto a chiare note

Ma se tu sei preposta (tu generico) al governo di una massa stupida, deve esser la prima cosa di cui tener conto, non puoi cavartela dicendo "oh son stupidi, ma che scemotti" 

Sei te che governi che devi esser consapevole per prima di che gente stai governando

E Qui non si tratta di far diventare degli stupidi delle persone erudite e disciplinate, ma di dare indicazioni chiare dell'uso di un numero verde in condizioni molto particolari 

Io non sono responsabile di chi legge (male) una indicazione che gira su tutti i media italiani 

Ma sono responsabile di scriverla perbene, e MOLTO perbene, dato che governo ANCHE degli stupidi, che leggeranno 

Perché il numero verde dovrebbe essere un servizio al servizio di chi ha bisogno

Dovrebbe


----------



## Marjanna (24 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il panico è prevedibile ed inevitabile.
> 
> La ggente ad un certo punto si sveglia e...opplà. *Paura di morire*.
> Perchè è questo il punto.
> ...


Io mi sono chiesta se oltre la paura della morte, ci sia la paura di vivere intorno alla "morte".
Ci viviamo già ovviamente, intorno alla "morte", ma in questi giorni le notizie lo ricordano, e tocca pure scomodarsi a pensar come evitarla. E se mi levi il Carnevale, mi levi proprio quel momento che mi serve a non pensarci, insomma rituali di esorcismo.
Ho sorriso anch'io davanti ad una foto del Berlu con uno slip femminile al posto della mascherina. Vecchio immortale! Un'immagine che trasmette quasi tenerezza davanti l'idea della morte.
Ti chiedi perchè le brioche confezionate e non la farina? Ma perchè potrebbe essere l'ultima brioche, quale rappresentante di una realtà. Ed è quella che si teme di perdere mi sa, più che la vita. Per qualcuno almeno. Non ne sono certa però il dubbio mi viene.
Ho letto una condivisione di una commessa di un supermercato, che si è resa conto che in questi giorni, stava vendendo palliativi alla paura, e si è sentita un poco medico anche lei, nel suo lavoro, che se non ci andasse chi potrebbe vendere le brioche al popolo spaventato? Commento: vai a lavorare in fabbrica se non ti sta bene.
Da una parte il panico, dall'altra un negazionismo sbeffeggiante.
"Ufffff chiuso in casa in quarantena" scritto da persone adulte, non da tredicenni a cui la mamma ha negato il pomeriggio in discoteca.
Io faccio molta fatica a capire la gente, ci provo, ma ho la sensazione che qualcosa mi sfugga sempre. E ne faccio parte anch'io poi, della gente.

Fantastico il saluto di G.!


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Siamo abituati a leggere in fretta e a dare credito a chi si dichiara esperto.
> *Ma basterebbe ragionare*: quanti conosciamo che sono morti di influenza nella nostra vita?
> Quante volte l'abbiamo presa noi?
> Ora, non verrà mai una percentuale di 3 morti su 100, altrimenti avremmo gli amici, a 50 anni, decimati, tanto l'influenza è diffusa come malattia.
> ...


E sul grassetto casca l'asino   

Meglio le camere dell'eco che confermano aspettative e paure...ragionare fa fatica. 
E delegare comunque a qualcun altro il peso di far girare le sinapsi. 
E, e penso che non sia roba da poco, assumersi la responsabilità delle proprie valutazioni. 

Se si trova un colpevole, si sta meglio. (si crepa lo stesso...ma facciam finta di niente va là.)
Tutto quello che gira intorno al coronavirus è la ricerca del colpevole. 

Che voglio dire, dice poco del coronavirus e molto del modo di ragionare delle persone. 

Se devo essere sincera, non è il coronavirus a farmi paura. 
Sto invecchiando


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma guarda che se la gente è stupida, chi "governa" gente stupida deve essere il primo a saperlo
> E regolarsi
> 
> Io lo capisco che sei incazzata con la gente stupida, lo hai detto a chiare note
> ...


A parte che non mi sembra che i nostri governanti, da decenni, siano dei fulmini di guerra, tu davvero sei convinto di poter governare la stupidità senza metterla giù dura?

La stupidità la governi togliendo informazioni e limitando le libertà. 

Cosa che per ora non si sta facendo. 

E sei davvero convinto che dando indicazioni su come usare un numero verde verrebbe usato bene? 

Sono anni che si ripete in tutte le salse di non andare al ps per cazzate. 
Fanno pure pagare il codice bianco. 
Eppure...ps per cazzate.

Perchè quando non si hanno le competenze per valutare se stessi c'è poco da fare.


----------



## abebis (24 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mah. A me queste ordinanze, oltre che dare un minimo di contenimento, sembra abbiano la funzione di valvola di sfogo.


Queste ordinanze hanno essenzialmente lo scopo di scarico delle responsabilità, malattia che dagli USA si è propagata in Italia dove ha trovato il terreno più fertile su tutto il globo terracqueo.



ipazia ha detto:


> E comprensibili anche senza vocabolario


O' miracolo....


----------



## abebis (24 Febbraio 2020)

Oh... comunque...
Massima diffusione in Cina.
Poi Corea e Giappone.
E Italia.
Europa, USA poca.
America latina, Caraibi e Africa praticamente assente.

Ma sarà che 'sto virus colpisce chi c'ha il cazzo piccolo?!?


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Queste ordinanze hanno essenzialmente lo scopo di scarico delle responsabilità, malattia che dagli USA si è propagata in Italia dove ha trovato il terreno più fertile su tutto il globo terracqueo.
> 
> 
> 
> O' miracolo....


Ma quello di base. 
E d'altro canto segue il pensiero comune che si chiede irrimediabilmente "ma è stato fatto tutto il possibile??" 

Ovviamente no, a posteriori. 

Sono stati fatti errori? 
Ma certo che sono stati fatti errori. Si pensava non se ne sarebbero fatti? 

Intanto io mi auguro che la gente sfolli e si abitui alla nuova situazione. 
In previsione del picco.


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Oh... comunque...
> Massima diffusione in Cina.
> Poi Corea e Giappone.
> E Italia.
> ...


Sicuramente il cazzo piccolo   non me lo spiego in termini vaginali però ...forse è questione di culo alto!!!


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io mi sono chiesta se oltre la paura della morte, ci sia la paura di vivere intorno alla "morte".
> Ci viviamo già ovviamente, intorno alla "morte", ma in questi giorni le notizie lo ricordano, e tocca pure scomodarsi a pensar come evitarla. E se mi levi il Carnevale, mi levi proprio quel momento che mi serve a non pensarci, insomma rituali di esorcismo.
> Ho sorriso anch'io davanti ad una foto del Berlu con uno slip femminile al posto della mascherina. Vecchio immortale! Un'immagine che trasmette quasi tenerezza davanti l'idea della morte.
> Ti chiedi perchè le brioche confezionate e non la farina? Ma perchè potrebbe essere l'ultima brioche, quale rappresentante di una realtà. Ed è quella che si teme di perdere mi sa, più che la vita. Per qualcuno almeno. Non ne sono certa però il dubbio mi viene.
> ...



La paura di vivere intorno alla morte è esattamente la paura della morte. 

Non me lo chiedevo per la verità perchè la gente compri le brioche. rilevavo che la gente svaligia i supermercati in modi che descrivono le abilità di sopravvivenza. 

Mio papà dice spesso che se dovesse esserci la necessità la gente non saprebbe coltivarsi le patate. 
O uccidersi un coniglio e scuoiarselo e pulirlo. 

Io sono per la soluzione semplice. 
La gente compra le brioche perchè non sa cuocere il pane.
E perchè in fondo in fondo non ci crede. Che morirà.

G. è un cretino


----------



## Skorpio (24 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> A parte che non mi sembra che i nostri governanti, da decenni, siano dei fulmini di guerra, tu davvero sei convinto di poter governare la stupidità senza metterla giù dura?
> 
> La stupidità la governi togliendo informazioni e limitando le libertà.
> 
> ...


Si sono convinto che si possa fare meglio

Basta dare la giusta risonanza, ad esempio scrivendo che il numero verde è RISERVATO SOLO alle persone che sono rientrate da meno di 14 giorni dalla Cina e che accusano tosse e/o febbre, ogni uso improprio sarà perseguito a termini di legge. 

Non è difficile 

Se vuoi dare un servizio, altrimenti fai del casino e basta. 

Ma dico di più 

Chi ha tosse o febbre e non è mai stato in Cina (il 99,99% della gente che stupidamente ha a qualche titolo paura) cosa deve fare? 

Lavarsi le mani e non rompere i coglioni? 
Lo si scriva, allora


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma guarda che se la gente è stupida, chi "governa" gente stupida deve essere il primo a saperlo
> E regolarsi
> 
> Io lo capisco che sei incazzata con la gente stupida, lo hai detto a chiare note
> ...


Vero tutto se chi ci governa non fosse più stupido dei cittadini


----------



## stany (24 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Stanno disinfettando le strade in Cina, questo non è un virus normale.


No....va per strada con la bici....,


----------



## stany (24 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Come dicevo nell'altro post, il fatto che pubblici ufficiali si mettano a fare comunicazione tramite social bypassando le fonti ufficiali è spaventoso.
> A gente come quella che usa i social ad cazzum io farei saltare il posto.
> Senza se e senza ma.
> 
> A me sembra che veramente il tasso di imbecillità sia in salita esponenziale.


Può essere che fosse un messaggio privato indirizzato ad una mamma che poi l'ha girato....


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *Si sono convinto che si possa fare meglio*
> 
> Basta dare la giusta risonanza, ad esempio scrivendo che il numero verde è RISERVATO SOLO alle persone che sono rientrate da meno di 14 giorni dalla Cina e che accusano tosse e/o febbre, ogni uso improprio sarà perseguito a termini di legge.
> 
> ...


Io mica tanto.
Salvo intraprendere misure draconiane.

E la strada per ora non è quella.

Punire l'uso improprio significa destinarci le risorse per farlo.

In ogni caso stanno partendo denunce per procurato allarme.

La descrizione della sintomatologia sui canali ufficiali è piuttosto precisa: sintomi respiratori (febbre tosse secca, mal di gola e difficoltà respiratorie) e le opzioni sono diverse.

Personalmente non chiamerei un numero verde ma il mio medico curante. Io non sono stata in Cina e non ho avuto contatti con gente che ha viaggiato. 
E mi farei indirizzare da lui.
Che ha più informazioni di me.

Se si trattasse di mio padre, e qui la questione sarebbe ben più grave che per me visto che è immunodepresso, non chiamerei comunque il numero verde ma i suoi riferimenti in ospedale. E da loro mi farei guidare.

Quel numero è per le emergenze. Ossia per tutte quelle situazioni in cui non c'è alternativa e piuttosto che niente allora attivano.

Se poi la gente lo scambia per un numero di ascolto, nonostante sia stato spiegato che è un numero di emergenza per determinate situazioni prima o poi si dovrà prendere a calci nel culo la gente.

Sui siti ufficiali ci sono tutte le indicazioni.
Basta andare a leggere eh.


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Può essere che fosse un messaggio privato indirizzato ad una mamma che poi l'ha girato....


Se sei un pubblico ufficiale non fai la stronzata di mandare messaggi privati ad un paziente. 
Proprio perchè sai che un paziente di quel messaggio potrebbe farne qualunque cosa. E se sei consapevole del ruolo che ricopri certe stronzate manco le pensi.


----------



## stany (24 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Siamo abituati a leggere in fretta e a dare credito a chi si dichiara esperto.
> Ma basterebbe ragionare: quanti conosciamo che sono morti di influenza nella nostra vita?
> Quante volte l'abbiamo presa noi?
> Ora, non verrà mai una percentuale di 3 morti su 100, altrimenti avremmo gli amici, a 50 anni, decimati, tanto l'influenza è diffusa come malattia.
> ...


Con la cultura non si mangia diceva un commercialista di Milano  3 

Comunque l'influenza miete..








						L'influenza in Italia causa 2-300 morti l’anno (e 7-8mila indiretti), il nuovo coronavirus finora 0 - Greenreport: economia ecologica e sviluppo sostenibile
					

Mai come oggi, con la sovrabbondanza assunta ormai a tratto caratteristico dell’informazione, la distanza tra rischi reali e percepiti è stata tanto




					www.greenreport.it
				




*alla fine una normale* influenza stagionale causa 8000 morti all'anno ! Certo di persone anziane e con  patologie collaterali, proprio come il coronavirus.....


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> E sul grassetto casca l'asino
> 
> Meglio le camere dell'eco che confermano aspettative e paure...ragionare fa fatica.
> E delegare comunque a qualcun altro il peso di far girare le sinapsi.
> ...


C'è tanta fragilità nel cercare rassicurazioni anche da post falsi.
Ieri guardavo chi approvava o condivideva certi messaggi rassicuranti: erano tutte donne. Tanta necessità di avere rassicurazioni, di un punto di appoggio o di sostegno. 
Io ho l'abitudine di sbattere in faccia la realtà delle cose. Posso essere antipatico. 
A volte mi trattengo, cerco di essere diplomatico, altre no. Faccio arrabbiare, mi viene dato del pessimista, in alcuni casi mi sin trovato a litigare.
Ho sempre avuto ragione nelle mie previsioni sul lungo periodo.
Non è servito ad altri, però. O forse è stato utile troppo tardi. 
Non tutti amano farsi sbattere in faccia la realtà.


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Con la cultura non si mangia diceva un commercialista di Milano  3
> 
> Comunque l'influenza miete..
> 
> ...


E dagli... Che sito è? I morti sono monitorati dal Ministero della Salute.
I numeri li trovi al link.
Sono pochissimi. Mediamente lo 0,1% dei contagiati


----------



## Skorpio (24 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Personalmente non chiamerei un numero verde ma il mio medico curante. Io non sono stata in Cina e non ho avuto contatti con gente che ha viaggiato.
> E mi farei indirizzare da lui.
> Che ha più informazioni di me.


Se vuoi ti posso portare l'esperienza diretta di una persona a me molto vicina, che ha tosse persistente da venerdì, e oggi alle 15 ha chiamato il medico curante

Ti anticipo che ci stiamo facendo delle risate via WhatsApp da 2 ore sui preziosi "indirizzi ricevuti".. Perché per fortuna la persona in questione non ha alcuna paura, ma...


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2020)

@stany, cosa sono tutte quelle faccine con gli occhi sbarrati???


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma quello di base.
> E d'altro canto segue il pensiero comune che si chiede irrimediabilmente "ma è stato fatto tutto il possibile??"
> 
> Ovviamente no, a posteriori.
> ...


Questo tempo deve essere usato per predisporre le misure necessarie per assistere i pazienti.


----------



## stany (24 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> C'è tanta fragilità nel cercare rassicurazioni anche da post falsi.
> Ieri guardavo chi approvava o condivideva certi messaggi rassicuranti: erano tutte donne. Tanta necessità di avere rassicurazioni, di un punto di appoggio o di sostegno.
> Io ho l'abitudine di sbattere in faccia la realtà delle cose. Posso essere antipatico.
> A volte mi trattengo, cerco di essere diplomatico, altre no. Faccio arrabbiare, mi viene dato del pessimista, in alcuni casi mi sin trovato a litigare.
> ...


Le donne vogliono essere rassicurate


----------



## Skorpio (24 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Vero tutto se chi ci governa non fosse più stupido dei cittadini


Non lo so nocciola.. Io sono solo convinto che tutto quanto accade a livello di tensione (è io peraltro sono calmissimo) era ampiamente prevedibile 

E che il servizio del numero verde, in quella regoletta, è stato spiegato che manco un cane. 

Poi.. Che tanto la gente fa come cazzo gli pare, e allora si poteva pure scrivere come dice Bonolis "chiamate un numero, uno a caso"  questo può essere

Ma è scritto da cani


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti posso portare l'esperienza diretta di una persona a me molto vicina, che ha tosse persistente da venerdì, e oggi alle 15 ha chiamato il medico curante
> 
> Ti anticipo che ci stiamo facendo delle risate via WhatsApp da 2 ore sui preziosi "indirizzi ricevuti".. Perché per fortuna la persona in questione non ha alcuna paura, ma...


Son curiosa, racconta  

Tosse persistente da venerdì, e niente altro, io non romperei le palle al mio medico.
Aggiungo, non romperei le palle non per altro se non perchè mi sono informata su quando romperle. 
Ho un buon sistema immunitario, non ho avuto contatti sospetti e la tosse e basta non è nel quadro sintomatologico.

Se decido di romperle, fidati...non finisce a ridere. 
In un modo o nell'altro poi io ottengo quel che voglio.


----------



## stany (24 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E dagli... Che sito è? I morti sono monitorati dal Ministero della Salute.
> I numeri li trovi al link.
> Sono pochissimi. Mediamente lo 0,1% dei contagiati


Si ma gli ottomila che muoiono sono persone che contraggono una banale influenza che poi aggrava il quadro già compromesso; come quelli che fino ad ora sono morti per il virus cinese. Fino a prova contraria. Quando cominceranno a morire anche i quaranta cinquantenni sani, allora mi ricrederò.
Dicevi bene qualche post addietro che dobbiamo preoccuparci per i nostri anziani e le persone con la salute debole che abbiamo vicino....


----------



## abebis (24 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> La descrizione della sintomatologia sui canali ufficiali è piuttosto precisa: sintomi respiratori (febbre tosse secca, mal di gola e difficoltà respiratorie) e le opzioni sono diverse.


E la domanda è: se io mi becco l'influenza, male di stagione che gira in questo periodo, che ha sintomi respiratori (febbre, tosse secca, mal di gola e difficoltà respiratorie) che faccio?


----------



## abebis (24 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Vero tutto se chi ci governa non fosse più stupido dei cittadini


Quasi quasi mi chiedo perché non vadano i cittadini a governarci...


----------



## stany (24 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> @stany, cosa sono tutte quelle faccine con gli occhi sbarrati???


 Faccine...


----------



## stany (24 Febbraio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> E la domanda è: se io mi becco l'influenza, male di stagione che gira in questo periodo, che ha sintomi respiratori (febbre, tosse secca, mal di gola e difficoltà respiratorie) che faccio?


Chiami il 1500


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> E la domanda è: se io mi becco l'influenza, male di stagione che gira in questo periodo, che ha sintomi respiratori (febbre, tosse secca, mal di gola e difficoltà respiratorie) che faccio?


Prevenzione e trattamento, domanda 2.




__





						Che cos'è il nuovo coronavirus
					

FAQ - Covid-19 - Domande e risposte -  Informazioni su virus, varianti, malattia, sintomi e principali modalità di trasmissione




					www.salute.gov.it
				




Io a questo mi fermo.
Per ora.

Poi si vedrà.

Aggiungo.
A questo mi fermo per quanto riguarda me. 
Sistema immunitario che funziona a pieno regime. 

Se si trattasse di mio padre, che è immunodepresso e vaccinato per l'influenza stagionale, sentirei immediatamente il suo reparto di riferimento.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Son curiosa, racconta
> 
> Tosse persistente da venerdì, e niente altro, io non romperei le palle al mio medico.
> Aggiungo, non romperei le palle non per altro se non perchè mi sono informata su quando romperle.
> ...


È da venerdì 14.. 
Mi dispiace molto tu abbia screditato in partenza una testimonianza reale, mi dispiace nel senso che capisco le mani avanti. 

Cmq.. Non è finita a ridere nemmeno lì, anzi

Il dottore ha detto a questa persona che in questo momento "noi medici" non possiamo visitare pazienti con i suoi sintomi, poiché non siamo attrezzati delle necessarie difese da coronavirus (mascherine). 

Che non può prescrivere nulla. 

Ha quindi aggiunto che aspetti e richiami fra qualche giorno per informare sull'andamento. 

Questo è quanto


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> C'è tanta fragilità nel cercare rassicurazioni anche da post falsi.
> Ieri guardavo chi approvava o condivideva certi messaggi rassicuranti: erano tutte donne. Tanta necessità di avere rassicurazioni, di un punto di appoggio o di sostegno.
> Io ho l'abitudine di sbattere in faccia la realtà delle cose. Posso essere antipatico.
> A volte mi trattengo, cerco di essere diplomatico, altre no. Faccio arrabbiare, mi viene dato del pessimista, in alcuni casi mi sin trovato a litigare.
> ...


C'è tanta fragilità ma servirebbe anche un po' di lucidità.

Io sono fragilissima.
Lo so. Ci faccio i conti. 
E mi muovo di conseguenza. 

Sicuramente non mi rassicura la rassicurazione.
Nelle rassicurazioni c'è dentro l'inculata. Sempre.
Per me è una regola aurea.

mi rassicurano i fatti. 
Sono pragmatica, oltre che fragilissima.  E conto fondamentalmente su me stessa e sulle mie capacità di valutazione, delle situazioni e delle persone di riferimento  

Non so se è esattamente fragilità lasciarsi rassicurare da sconosciuti online. 
Per me è altro.


----------



## abebis (24 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se si trattasse di mio padre, che è immunodepresso e vaccinato per l'influenza stagionale, sentirei immediatamente il suo reparto di riferimento.


Ovvio che questo è un caso diverso e va trattato in quanto tale.


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È da venerdì 14..
> Mi dispiace molto tu abbia screditato in partenza una testimonianza reale, mi dispiace nel senso che capisco le mani avanti.
> 
> Cmq.. Non è finita a ridere nemmeno lì, anzi
> ...


Non vedo lo screditare.
Dico che la tosse in sè, senza altro in un quadro generale buono, non mi farebbe scomodare il mio medico.
Ma aspetterei. (che è poi l'indicazione del medico...che poteva tenersi per sè il discorso delle mascherine. Mica serve dire tutto ai pazienti, anzi, buona regola è dire il meno possibile. Si fosse limitato al "stia tranquillo, valutiamo l'andamento" sarebbe stato meglio). 

Se poi il quadro generale non fosse buono ed alla tosse si aggiungesse altro, a tal risposta da parte del medico mi muoverei di conseguenza chiamando non il numero verde ma il mio ospedale di riferimento.
Ma dubito che in un quadro preoccupante avrebbe ricevuto la stessa risposta. 

A parte che sono piuttosto certa che sarebbe il mio medico a indirizzarmi. Ed è questa la funzione dei medici di base.
Più che altro perchè una visita non serve ad un cazzo.
Servono esami di laboratorio per rilevare la presenza o l'assenza del virus.
Esami che non penso gli ambulatori territoriali siano attrezzati per svolgere.


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Ovvio che questo è un caso diverso e va trattato in quanto tale.


Ovviamente.

Le faq sono generaliste e servono a scremare. 
Se le si leggesse.


----------



## abebis (24 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ovviamente.
> 
> Le faq sono generaliste e servono a scremare.
> Se le si leggesse.


ahahahahaha

Bella la battuta.... 

Che mattacchiona!


----------



## Skorpio (24 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non vedo lo screditare.
> Dico che la tosse in sè, senza altro in un quadro generale buono, non mi farebbe scomodare il mio medico.
> Ma aspetterei.


Aspetteresti cosa, di preciso ?

Ti ricordo che Stanno circolando (fonti ufficiali) moltissime persone con sintomi generici che sono portatori del virus a parenti e amici e colleghi


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> ahahahahaha
> 
> Bella la battuta....
> 
> Che mattacchiona!


So essere una simpaticona quando mi ci metto


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Aspetteresti cosa, di preciso ?
> 
> Ti ricordo che Stanno circolando (fonti ufficiali) moltissime persone con sintomi generici che sono portatori del virus a parenti e amici e colleghi


In casa. Senza contatti. O con contatti protetti.
E aspetterei l'andamento della tosse.

Infatti è uno dei problemi....la gente con sintomi aspecifici ma che ricollegano, dovrebbe semplicemente starsene a casa.
Solo che non ci sta.

E non è una novità.
In caso di influenza, buona pratica sarebbe starsene a casa e aspettare che passi curando l'igiene e l'andamento.
Mica solo col coronavirus.

Ma siccome tutti siamo indispensabili, avanti che si va a lavorare lo stesso.
E poi, vorrai mica non andare a fare l'aperitivo? Sia mai.

E poi la spesa.

Ribadisco.
Sono norme base in caso di influenza.

Se io ho il raffreddore, non vado da mio papà.
Aspetto che mi passi.
E non vado neppure a lavoro, visto che col mio lavoro sono a stretto contatto con una botta di persone.
E andare in giro a portar influenza per fare la figa che senza di lei il mondo crolla, anche no.
E semplicemente questione di buon senso.
Mica serve il numero verde.

Un po' come quelli che il figlio ha avuto la febbre fino a ieri, ma oggi no e allora a scuola...e avanti con le classi decimate e le scuole che diventano covi starnuti e sputate.


----------



## stany (24 Febbraio 2020)

Capita anche questo 









						Il pasticcio del 118: mandano l’ambulanza sbagliata a casa del primo contagiato. Tutto l’equipaggio ora è in quarantena
					

Il 40enne di Torino risultato positivo al coronavirus aveva comunicato al 118 di essere stato a contatto con i contagiati di Codogno”. Gli inviano l’ambulanza …




					www.lastampa.it


----------



## abebis (24 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Prevenzione e trattamento, domanda 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comunque, vorrei sottolineare un punto delle linee guida delle FAQ:

_È importante perciò che le persone ammalate applichino misure di igiene quali starnutire o tossire in un fazzoletto o con il gomito flesso_

Quindi, mi raccomando: gomito flesso! Che il braccio bello diritto non serve proprio a un cazzo!


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Questo tempo deve essere usato per predisporre le misure necessarie per assistere i pazienti.


Vediamo che combinano.

In questi giorni è un susseguirsi di tavoli tecnici e organizzativi. 
Vediamo che producono. 

E' anche un susseguirsi di fake news. 
E quindi di allarmi usciti e rientrati.


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Comunque, vorrei sottolineare un punto delle linee guida delle FAQ:
> 
> _È importante perciò che le persone ammalate applichino misure di igiene quali starnutire o tossire in un fazzoletto o con il gomito flesso_
> 
> Quindi, mi raccomando: gomito flesso! Che il braccio bello diritto non serve proprio a un cazzo!


Più che altro serve ad un cazzo starnutirsi sulla mano e poi spargere quel che è rimasto sulla mano


----------



## stany (24 Febbraio 2020)

*A Torino è stato trovato il paziente zero!*


----------



## Darietto (24 Febbraio 2020)

Al di là di tutto, contraddizioni, informazioni sbagliate, allarmismo ecc. qualcuno ha idea della logica sulle chiusure selettive?


----------



## Skorpio (24 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> In casa. Senza contatti. O con contatti protetti.
> E aspetterei l'andamento della tosse.
> 
> Infatti è uno dei problemi....la gente con sintomi aspecifici ma che ricollegano, dovrebbero semplicemente starsene a casa.
> ...


Infatti.. È proprio quanto sta facendo, aspetta anche questa persona l'andamento della tosse, stando a casa, dal venerdì 14/2

E da oggi aspetta anche che il suo dottore "abbia le mascherine" per considerare l'opzione di visitarla. 

È tutto quello che si può fare, adesso, in concreto.. Io temo


----------



## stany (24 Febbraio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Infatti.. È proprio quanto sta facendo, aspetta anche questa persona l'andamento della tosse, stando a casa, dal venerdì 14/2
> 
> E da oggi aspetta anche che il suo dottore "abbia le mascherine" per considerare l'opzione di visitarla.
> 
> È tutto quello che si può fare, adesso, in concreto.. Io temo


Assurdo!


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Infatti.. È proprio quanto sta facendo, aspetta anche questa persona l'andamento della tosse, stando a casa, dal venerdì 14/2
> 
> E da oggi aspetta anche che il suo dottore "abbia le mascherine" per considerare l'opzione di visitarla.
> 
> È tutto quello che si può fare, adesso, in concreto.. Io temo


Dubito che una visita senza analisi specifiche serva a qualcosa.

Il decorso della tosse è di solito sui 15-20 giorni.
Se a questa non si aggiunge altro, non difficoltà respiratorie, non febbre è quel che c'è da fare.

Io mi sono fatta 20 giorni sotto natale così.

Se poi non si sente sicura, questa persona, potrebbe sentire l'ospedale di riferimento.

Ma qui entra in gioco la fiducia nel medico di base.
Se il mio mi dicesse aspetta, io sarei serena.


----------



## stany (24 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## stany (24 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Dubito che una visita senza analisi specifiche serva a qualcosa.
> 
> Il decorso della tosse è di solito sui 15-20 giorni.
> Se a questa non si aggiunge altro, non difficoltà respiratorie, non febbre è quel che c'è da fare.
> ...


Per il responso del tampone servono 5 ore ma ho sentito anche 3 ore ma anche 8 ore Comunque non è come l'alcool test che in pochi secondi ti dice l'esito


----------



## Skorpio (24 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Dubito che una visita senza analisi specifiche serva a qualcosa.
> 
> Il decorso della tosse è di solito sui 15-20 giorni.
> Se a questa non si aggiunge altro, non difficoltà respiratorie, non febbre è quel che c'è da fare.
> ...


Ma vedi.. È la circostanza generica (chi di noi in vita sua non ha avuto un po' di tosse) che collocata nel contesto specifico e straordinario (diciamolo) ti restituisce la sensazione di precarietà

Io non ho paura, questa persona non ha paura.. Tu non hai paura, x y z non hanno paura

Ma se si entra  in una ottica di "governo della emergenza" (mondiale aggiungo) e con persone di varia istruzione cultura emotività con cui fare i conti, stupirsi del caos e della psicosi, è quanto meno ingenuo, per me.

E quel che a te è a me può sembrare norma base, nella emergenza riviene messo in ballo per forza

Come un piano antincendio fatto 3 anni fa, che quando c'è l'incendio vero, a tutto si pensa fuori che al piano e a quel che si deve fare, dove andare

E qui manco c'è.. Il piano antincendio


----------



## Skorpio (24 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Assurdo!


Beh.. Quel dottore ha chiaramente paura
Parla di mascherina da indossare (lui, sano) per visitare
Uno legge il decalogo e sta scritto che la mascherina la deve indossare chi ha il virus, e a nulla serve a chi non lo ha

E già un ignorante già non ci capisce più un cazzo.. 
Ma è logico arrivare a questo eh..


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma vedi.. È la circostanza generica (chi di noi in vita sua non ha avuto un po' di tosse) che collocata nel contesto specifico e straordinario (diciamolo) ti restituisce la sensazione di precarietà
> 
> Io non ho paura, questa persona non ha paura.. Tu non hai paura, x y z non hanno paura
> 
> ...


Ho capito dove vuoi andare a parare. 
Ma è il discorso di lanciarsi in un burrone scappando dai tuoni. 

Io non ho paura, ho paurissima. 
E non solo per me.
Se faccio la deficiente, in casa ho una persona che appartiene alle categorie che incorrono con più alta probabilità nell'esito mortale del virus. 

Detto questo, ho anche capacità cognitive. 
E la mia risposta alla paura è ascoltare la paura e poi individuare risposte sensate.

La prima risposta sensata è informarmi e non su wa o su facebook. 
E quindi mi studio quel che di scientifico sta girando. 

La paura è un buon indicatore, aiuta a non farla fuori dal vaso facendosi prendere da deliri di onnipotenza.
Resta un buon indicatore se non la si lascia alla guida e la si usa invece come "mitigatore" e "attentore". 

Le linee guida sono comprensibili per chi ha una scolarizzazione media. 
In Italia, per quanto sia bucherellata, quella media lì c'è.

E' una scelta quella di andarsi a leggere le cazzate online invece che partire dalle linee guida scientifiche. 

E a questo non c'è decalogo che tenga.


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. Quel dottore ha chiaramente paura
> Parla di mascherina da indossare (lui, sano) per visitare
> Uno legge il decalogo e sta scritto che* la mascherina la deve indossare chi ha il virus, e a nulla serve a chi non lo ha*
> 
> ...


Il decalogo è una sintesi.

Le linee guida sottolineano che




__





						Che cos'è il nuovo coronavirus
					

FAQ - Covid-19 - Domande e risposte -  Informazioni su virus, varianti, malattia, sintomi e principali modalità di trasmissione




					www.salute.gov.it
				




domanda 4 prevenzione e trattamento.

Poi sarebbe da discutere sulle mascherine usate.
Stamattina sono andata a fare una visita oculistica (minchia...inizio a non vederci da vicino).
In accettazione avevano mascherine chirurgiche, che non servono ad un cazzo in termini protettivi. Ma che andavano più che bene tenendo conto che l'accettazione ha la regolazione meccanica dell'aria e le operatrice sono separate dagli utenti da un vetro senza fori.

L'oculista aveva invece la mascherina che filtra.
Ed era altrettanto corretto visto che lui mi stava visitando e mi era "faccia a faccia".

Quel medico di cui parli, prima ancora di aver paura, come dicevo, se fosse professionale non avrebbe citato le mascherine.
Ma avrebbe spiegato che gli esami hanno da essere fatti in laboratori specifici che seguono determinati protocolli e con determinate attrezzature quindi una visita serve a ben poco.

Che la professionalità sia merce rara, purtroppo, lo provano i vari e avariati modi in cui professionisti usano i social.

Ma rendere la mediocrità di qualcuno la mediocrità di tutti è altrettanto mediocre.

Mi ricordo che la prima diagnosi di mio padre era sbagliata.
Tre mesi di vita. Dicevano.
Muoverci noi usando le informazioni mediche e cercando persone non mediocri a cui affidarci ha corretto la diagnosi e ci ha fatto incontrare professionisti veramente bravi.
C'è da dire che il nostro approccio non è stato, la diagnosi è sbagliata.
Il nostro approccio è stato, ok. Questa è la diagnosi, andiamo a vedere.
Sono piuttosto convinta che se fossimo partite per la tangente cercando di sfuggire alla diagnosi, avremmo fatto una immane fatica a raccogliere le informazioni che poi abbiamo raccolto.
E' controproducente cercare notizie andando contro la corrente. E' come attraversare un fiume. Alla corrente non ha senso opporsi, ha senso seguirla e attraversarla con attenzione e lucidità.
Prova tu a nuotare controcorrente preso dal panico.
Semplici strategie di sopravvivenza.
In dialetto da me si dice "stà coi pè en tera" (stare coi piedi in terra).

Alla fine, tutto si riconduce a come si affrontano gli eventi.

Se passivamente o proattivamente.

Mia madre per esempio mi aveva accolta dicendomi "tuo papà è morto".
Ovviamente non era morto.
Ma siccome si stava cagando sotto, era andata direttamente al finale esaurendo ogni energia in quello invece che nel cercare, usando punti di riferimento scientifici, alternative prima di mollare.

E questo è approccio individuale che esula dalle responsabilità di governo.
governo che peraltro non mi piace. Ma non mi piace da mo.
come non mi piace la falsa idea di democrazia e di uguaglianza.
Ma in questo caso, secondo me e partendo dalla situazione concreta italiana e non dai desiderata, le cose non stanno andando poi così male come la si vuol dipingere.


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Per il responso del tampone servono 5 ore ma ho sentito anche 3 ore ma anche 8 ore Comunque non è come l'alcool test che in pochi secondi ti dice l'esito


Il tampone richiede laboratori specifici che seguano protocolli specifici e che quindi siano attrezzati. 
Di sicuro non è come l'etilometro che te lo tieni in tasca. 

E mi sembra pure sensato. 
rilevare alcol è un discorso. 
Se mi rilevassero un virus specifico con un robetto portatile che funziona in 5 minuti sarei preoccupata. 
Specialmente se è un virus dichiarato sconosciuto e isolato circa una ventina di giorni fa (non sono sicura di questo dato, ma non penso di essere molto lontana).


----------



## Skorpio (24 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ho capito dove vuoi andare a parare.
> Ma è il discorso di lanciarsi in un burrone scappando dai tuoni.
> 
> Io non ho paura, ho paurissima.
> ...


Ma veramente non c'è granché da capire, perchè è da stamani che scrivo a chiare note dove voglio andare a parare, e cioè che le reazioni scomposte erano e sono ampiamente prevedibili.

Io non ho criticato le scelte operative del governo italiano, dico solo che le reazioni isteriche di massa erano e sono ampiamente prevedibili, tenendo conto della "massa" e della sua costituzione. 

Ho obiettato sulla comprensione del decalogo in particolare dell'uso del nunero verde, non sulle scelte operative di campo 

Sono stati chiusi musei, stadi, centri abitati e stazioni in 2 ore.. 
Reazione della massa: assalto ai supermarket e al numero verde.. Isterismi, fughe dai centri sigillati, mascherine introvabili.. . 
Tutto imprevedibile? (a matti ma che fate ma dove annate???) 
No. Prevedibilissimo, a maggior ragione per chi detiene il governo della situazione, che non può restare stupito di una reazione ampiamente prevedibile. 

E non restarne stupito significa anche capacità di gestirla adeguatamente 

Gente che si informa su fb anziché collegarsi al sito istituzionale del ministero? 
A matti ma che fate.. Andate al sito del Ministero no!?? 

Imprevedibile? No, Prevedibilissimo, nella nostra era, e ne va tenuto conto, non da me, non da te, ma da chi gestisce e governa fenomeni e emergenze, ci si informa così. 

Quella di andarsi a leggere le cazzate online è una scelta che deve essere prevista da chi ha governo, e chi ha governo non può allargare le mani e dire "a stronzi, ma dove andate a leggere" 

Perché governare se stessi non è uguale a governare masse. 

Ma tutto questo non vuol essere una critica al governo eh
È sempre il punto iniziale dove da stamani sto andando a parare, e cioè che nulla di quanto è accaduto in queste ore può esser considerato imprevedibile da chi governa 

E nascondersi dietro al sito del ministero, per chi deve tener conto di tutte queste dinamiche (non io, non tu, ma chi ha governo) significa a governare in modo mediocre, nella nostra società attuale 

Probabilmente in Corea del nord andrebbe viceversa  benissimo, probabilmente anche in Cina. 
Ma sono contesti diversi


----------



## stany (25 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## Lanyanjing (25 Febbraio 2020)

Ciao amici, mamma mia quanti messaggi per il virus!

Vi riallego il link sull'andamento del virus in Cina: https://news.qq.com/zt2020/page/feiyan.htm#/

Se traducete con Chrome potete vedere che qui la situazione sta decisamente migliorando, quindi state tranquilli.

anche se è evidente che il virus ha una trasmissione molto alta, la mortalità non è da peste nera. Purtroppo la maggior parte dei decessi sono a causa del quadro clinico delle persone che erano già compromessi prima di essere infettati.

Questo virus sta creando più danni economici che altro... è di quello che bisogna avere realmente paura. Stanno studiando delle agevolazioni per le imprese (e sto aspettando con ansia questi documenti per via della mia posizione in azienda) ma molti amici che sono ristoratori ecc. (quindi piccole attività) rischiano che se non recuperano questo mese perso a fine anno saranno costretti a chiudere. Non oso immaginare in Italia quello che provocherà....


----------



## oriente70 (25 Febbraio 2020)

Vero è iniziata la crisi soprattutto per le attività gestite dai cinesi


----------



## Lanyanjing (25 Febbraio 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Vero è iniziata la crisi soprattutto per le attività gestite dai cinesi


Anche qui i segacenter sono in difficoltà.....


----------



## oriente70 (25 Febbraio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Anche qui i segacenter sono in difficoltà.....


Noi siamo avanti  oltre a isolare il virus abbiamo trovato il paziente zero


----------



## Lara3 (25 Febbraio 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Vero è iniziata la crisi soprattutto per le attività gestite dai cinesi View attachment 8862


Questa potrebbe essere un’altra spiegazione perché in Italia così tanto.
E non perché Italia sia più brava a diagnosticare. Si trova a vantarsi anche quando non c’è motivo.


----------



## stany (25 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Questa potrebbe essere un’altra spiegazione perché in Italia così tanto.
> E non perché Italia sia più brava a diagnosticare. Si trova a vantarsi anche quando non c’è motivo.


Tuo marito ha preso il virus?


----------



## stany (25 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## oriente70 (25 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Questa potrebbe essere un’altra spiegazione perché in Italia così tanto.
> E non perché Italia sia più brava a diagnosticare. Si trova a vantarsi anche quando non c’è motivo.


Po esse tutto  ma finora nessuna massaggiatrice ricoverata .


----------



## ipazia (25 Febbraio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma veramente non c'è granché da capire, perchè è da stamani che scrivo a chiare note dove voglio andare a parare, e cioè che le reazioni scomposte erano e sono ampiamente prevedibili.
> 
> Io non ho criticato le scelte operative del governo italiano, dico solo che le reazioni isteriche di massa erano e sono ampiamente prevedibili, tenendo conto della "massa" e della sua costituzione.
> 
> ...


Prevedibili concordo.
Sottolineo inevitabili quando la massa oltre ad essere ignorante è pure supponente.

Se c'è una cosa ingovernabile, morbidamente, è la stupidità unita all'ignoranza.

Non so se ti capita di dover lavorare con una massa stupida. A me capita.
Non c'è niente da fare. Sono proprio stupidi.
Te gliela puoi spiegare in tutte le salse, anche sillabando. Ma capiscono quel che han deciso di capire.
E se c'è tempo per far entrare, leeentamente, moolto leeentamente un concettino per volta, passa.
Se si ha fretta per situazioni contingenze non c'è semplicemente tempo, risorse e spazio per farlo.
Purtroppo non ci sono i mezzi per applicare quel che serve quando serve farlo senza prima avere il consenso generale (questa roba vien chiamata democrazia). Quindi te che devi gestire ti ritrovi a perdere una botta di tempo perchè ci sono quelli che devono dire la loro. Senza sapere un cazzo ma credendo di dover comunque dire. E vanno avanti eh.
Convinti.
Te gli porti dati e quelli contestano pure i dati, e magari li contestassero con cognizione di causa.
Macchè. Contestano per il piacere di contestare, per il piacere del gossip, di sentirsi parlare. Loro l'han letto su feisbuk!!!!
Mi è capitato di uscire da riunioni di ore, senza aver concluso un cazzo.
Quando sarebbero bastati 5 minuti 5 per fare e chiudere senza perdere tempo in discorsi completamente inutili al focus.
E la cosa simpatica è quando chiedi conto del tempo perso e del non raggiungimento dell'obiettivo...questo è simpatico. Scuse, su scuse, su scuse. Ovviamente è sempre colpa di qualcun altro.

Questo è il contesto da cui provengono i nostri governanti.
che ti trovi ministri di xy che fino al giorno prima hanno fatto tutt'altro e non sanno di cosa parlano.
Ma non è che si differenziano dalla cultura generale. Ne sono i rappresentanti.

Uno dei motivi per cui questo paese è conciato come è conciato è che la responsabilità individuale non viene presa in considerazione e si cerca costantemente qualcuno a cui dare la colpa della propria stupidità.
E questo lo chiamiamo libertà.

Una cosa particolare della stupidità è che è imprevedibile.
E creativa.

Questa situazione, tolto il coronavirus, evidenzia semplicemente lo stato generale di questo paese.

Tutto questo non toglie il fatto però che, nonostante lo stato di prostrazione generale in termini culturali, ci sono tecnici coi controcazzi in diversi ambiti. E nonostante tutto questo riescono comunque a fare. E fare bene.

Appiattire l'eccellenza alla mediocrità generale, facendole pure perdere tempo per mettere pezze alla mediocrità è idiota.
Ed è anche una bella giustificazione per lasciarsi appiattire nella mediocrità.

Non dire che la gente si comporta stupidamente, che è una massa di bovi che rincorrono le farfalle su feisbuk è mediocre.
Quindi, tornando al decalogo. Il decalogo è stato scritto per riassumere generalmente le informazioni.
Poi esistono i siti ufficiali a cui attingere.
Fonti che peraltro sono pure citate.

Certo che lamentarsi per il decalogo è come lo studente che studia sul bigino e poi si lamenta che la verifica va male.
Questo è mediocre.
Non capire la differenza fra un bigino e un libro di testo. (più che bocciarlo mica puoi fare eh).

La cosa che non consideri, riguardo il bigino è che è stato scritto come minimo due settimane fa. Due settimane, alla velocità con cui si rincorrrono le informazioni, è un lasso di tempo immenso. 
E per essere davvero precisi bisognerebbe scrivere e riscrivere quel bigino praticamente ogni giorno. 
Non per niente ci sono i siti aggiornati. 

La cosa su cui io non concordo con quello che scrivi è che l'ignoranza sia un problema di governo (un governo con la storia specifica di questo governo).
L'ignoranza e la stupidità sono una responsabilità individuale.
I nostri governanti sembrano studiati apposta per fare da specchio giustificatorio a chi non vuol guardare se stesso.
A volte penso che sia un esperimento sociale, ben riuscito.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Prevedibili concordo.
> Sottolineo inevitabili quando la massa oltre ad essere ignorante è pure supponente.
> 
> Se c'è una cosa ingovernabile, morbidamente, è la stupidità unita all'ignoranza.
> ...


Prevedibili e inevitabili, certo.
Ma questo non esenta da uno sforzo gestionale (evito il termine "governo" perché lo sto usando per dire gestione, e non vorrei si intendesse che parlo del governo italiano) che non può esaurirsi con le indicazioni sul sito ministeriale, per me.

Non in questo contesto eccezionale.
e.. Diciamocelo.. Il tempo, c'è stato eh?

Se, quando il presidente della Cina diceva al mondo che era un gran casino (e se lo dicono loro che mettono tutto sotto il tappeto, c'è da ascoltare con attenzione) invece di usare il tempo per andare a fare i fighi (e qui mi ci sta decisamente bene il termine) a farsi foto con la comunità cinese o al ristorante col sushi nel piatto, per dire che mica siamo razzisti noi (oh yeah)..
Se questo tempo si fosse usato per preparare la gestione (o il governo) di una emergenza possibile, preparare spot informativi da passare ogni 20 minuti sulle reti nazionali (ne hai visto uno? Io no) forse sarebbe stata una gestione meno figa, ma più efficace.

E ora.. I "cinesi" sono i lombardi e i veneti, dico.. La locomotiva economica del nostro paese, che se si ferma la Lombardia e il Veneto si va a catafascio in 3 mesi.

Ci ha preso proprio giusto questo virus.. (e sono amaramente ironico)

E vedi.. Ecco che il problema si allarga, si sposta, e di parecchio, da quel benedette indicazioni del ministero della salute ..
E diventa sociale e politico (stamani a Roma c'è una riunione con le regioni che ti raccomando) , e stiamo ancora dentro casa, mentre da fuori ci cominciano a annusare ora dopo ora, e tra le righe a dire che forse si puzza, e che si.. Ci vogliono tanto bene, ma insomma, state e è lontano da noi (e stamani ancora c'è una riunione a Roma dove i ministri degli esteri ci diranno più o meno questo

Quindi.. Come dire, la questione, la "visione" di chi ha la gestione (o governo) anche dei propri apparati interni (regioni, comuni) e non solo di una emergenza sanitaria, si confondono, si mescolano..

E informare bene e prima, e preparare bene e prima, e non presumere (c'è il sito del. Ministero, che si informino) è indicatore (per me) di una qualità gestionale che parte NON da quando quello che andava a far le maratone si è sentito male

Ma molto prima, e a vari livelli e substrati.

Io penso questo.

Ps. Si, mi capita anche a me di fare quelle riunioni che dici te
Mi capita anche di uscire da quelle riunioni e essere avvicinato da qualcuno che mi dice a voce bassa "ah.. Senti.. Cmq.. Volevo dirti che sei stato un grande a dire quella cosa, a quel dato momento"


----------



## Lara3 (25 Febbraio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Ciao amici, mamma mia quanti messaggi per il virus!
> 
> Vi riallego il link sull'andamento del virus in Cina: https://news.qq.com/zt2020/page/feiyan.htm#/
> 
> ...


80.000 contagiati, 27.000 guariti, 2600 morti. 
E gli altri ?
In tutto questo arco di tempo c’è troppa differenza fra contagiati, guariti e decessi. 
50.000 sono malati da qualche settimana ? Quanto dura questa malattia?


----------



## stany (25 Febbraio 2020)

La questione è semplice...
Gli altri paesi non hanno una conflittualità continua anche in circostanze come questa. Si mettono d'accordo prima su come gestire le cose hanno atteso di capire come evolvlesse poi quando capito che lo 80 % guarisce e/o non contrae  il virus e  può essere  asintomatico, inteso come portatore sano, allora decidono in modo univoco osa fare.Noi qui abbiamo il governatore della lega contro il capo del governo che a sua volta è attaccato ed attacca  quell'altro che ha trovato la spiaggia chiusa e allora per fare l'umarell rompi coglioni non trova di meglio che rilasciare interviste senza senso.
Ma p**** p****** sono costretto a dare ragione a Sgarbi?
Ripeto svegliamoci: gli altri sono più furbi noi abbiamo più casi degli americani.
Ci siamo fatti inculare da tutti.... Con questa conflittualità di m****


----------



## ipazia (25 Febbraio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Prevedibili e inevitabili, certo.
> Ma questo non esenta da uno sforzo gestionale (evito il termine "governo" perché lo sto usando per dire gestione, e non vorrei si intendesse che parlo del governo italiano) che non può esaurirsi con le indicazioni sul sito ministeriale, per me.
> 
> Non in questo contesto eccezionale.
> ...


Questo è un articolo interessante, che rimanda al concetto di infodemia.
Anch'essa interessante argomento per chi possa aver desiderio e voglia di leggere scritti più lunghi di 10 righe.
Più corti lo sconsiglio, non avrebbe senso.

https://www.scienzainrete.it/artico...emia/ernesto-carafoli-enrico-bucci/2020-02-09


e anche questo è un altro articolo interessante, in una prospettiva di prevenzione. Prevenzione vera però.
E quindi su lungo termine (che significa non dal 1 dicembre 2019)

https://www.scienzainrete.it/artico...-che-curare/luca-carra-sergio-cima/2020-02-21

Il dominio in cui ci si muove (dalle prime informazioni dalla Cina a oggi), non è quello della prevenzione.
Si è già nell'ambito della riduzione dei comportamenti a rischio e del danno.

Fare prevenzione, rispetto a situazioni di questo genere, non parlo necessariamente del coronavirus sia chiaro, significherebbe aver iniziato come minimo vent'anni fa.
E sto bassa.

Per quanto riguarda le riunioni, capita anche a me.
Uso il consenso per quel che mi serve quando mi serve.
Ma lo trovo estremamente noioso e ripetitivo.
Poi, per fortuna, c'è il lavoro vero. 

EDIT: trovo simpaticissima la foto del tipo bardato di mascherina che spruzza chissà che per strada...anni 20.


----------



## stany (25 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> 80.000 contagiati, 27.000 guariti, 2600 morti.
> E gli altri ?
> In tutto questo arco di tempo c’è troppa differenza fra contagiati, guariti e decessi.
> 50.000 sono malati da qualche settimana ? Quanto dura questa malattia?


C'è un turnover di circa 1800 persone al giorno con saldo quasi zero dei degenti.... E quindi per forza di cose il 99% delle persone rimangono dentro in osservazione.
Sono le considerazioni che facevo prima io facendo dei calcoli con i dati che abbiamo ma qualcosa non mi torna boh!


----------



## ipazia (25 Febbraio 2020)

E aggiungo una riflessione riguardo al modo, idiota, lo ribadisco e miope di ragionare delle persone.

Nel 2017 sono morte 12 persone per morbillo. In Italia. (dato iss)
Nel mondo, nel 2018, ne sono morte 140.000 (dato oms)

Da cosa dipende la percezione del rischio?
Una delle variabili è la presenza del vaccino.
Il paradosso simpatico è che in presenza del vaccino, cala anche la percezione del rischi correlati alla patologia e quindi ci si vaccina meno. Andando a contare sull'effetto gregge.
E quindi delegando alla socialità la propria responsabilità individuale. (supportandosi ovviamente con la propria libertà e tutta la carriolata di stronzate complottistiche che girano a sostituzione di pareri scientifici e in virtù della propria intelligenza e competenza valutativa.)
Facendo aumentare quindi i rischi per tutti di ribeccarsi una malattia che potrebbe essere debellata, fondamentalmente.

Questo è un documento interessante, se si vuol parlare di rischio e comportamenti correlati.

http://www3.weforum.org/docs/WEF_Global_Risk_Report_2020.pdf

E anche questo è carino nell'analizzare la complessità della formazione della percezione del rischio.

https://www.lastampa.it/tuttogreen/...me-nasce-la-percezione-del-rischio-1.38506243

Se si vuol agire sulla percezione del rischio e quindi governarla, non si inizia un mese prima dell'emergenza. 
Un mese prima dell'emergenza è già emergenza. 
Come dicevo, siamo in ritardo di almeno 20 anni per questo tipo di formazione.
Adesso non si possono che mettere le pezze.


----------



## bettypage (25 Febbraio 2020)

E intanto... 




__





						Le Borse del mondo crollano con il coronavirus, bruciati 1000 mld. Economisti: 'Italia verso la recessione' | ANSA.it
					





					www.ansa.it


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> E intanto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						Teoria del cigno nero - Wikipedia
					






					it.wikipedia.org


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2020)

Teoricamente con la spallata alla Cina e con quello che potrebbe conseguire dalla recessione italiana, anche a livello europeo, il mondo multipolare potrebbe andare un po' in crisi.


----------



## stany (25 Febbraio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> E intanto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il discorso del bruciare i soldi in borsa è tutto relativo.... Intanto è solo virtuale! Ma anche ci fosse Chi ha comprato a 10 e venduto a  5 , arricchirebbe in prospettiva chi ha speculato su tale dinamica. A me frega niente di chi "specula scommettendo" in quel mondo (posto che anch'io ai tempi lo frequentassi di "striscio"). 

Oliver Stone in Wall street 2 già prefigurava una nuova bolla come quella del 2008 partita dalla lehman Brothers... dava tempo circa 10-12 anni affinché si replicasse.  Chissà se questa circostanza darà la Stura ad una nuova crisi. Il fatto è che il monte della ricchezza circolante in borsa, compresi titoli tossici i derivati ,sub prime e tutto il resto,
ha superato il valore del PIL mondiale.
Nel 2008 il valore globale delle borse valeva meno della metà del PIL mondiale.... Eppure è saltato tutto! Oggi cosa dobbiamo aspettarci?

....


----------



## Lara3 (25 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> 80.000 contagiati, 27.000 guariti, 2600 morti.
> E gli altri ?
> In tutto questo arco di tempo c’è troppa differenza fra contagiati, guariti e decessi.
> 50.000 sono malati da qualche settimana ? Quanto dura questa malattia?


Adesso ho letto anche che 80% dei contagiati guarisce in 2 giorni. 
Ma i conti non tornano lo stesso.


----------



## Marjanna (25 Febbraio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Ciao amici, mamma mia quanti messaggi per il virus!
> 
> Vi riallego il link sull'andamento del virus in Cina: https://news.qq.com/zt2020/page/feiyan.htm#/


Mi sembra simile a questo: https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## feather (26 Febbraio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> E intanto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Verso? Siamo da anni quantomeno in stagnazione


----------



## feather (26 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> https://www.scienzainrete.it/artico...-che-curare/luca-carra-sergio-cima/2020-02-21


Qui si parla fondamentalmente di un aspetto tipicamente umano, il non muovere il culo finché non tocca l'acqua. 
Che è anche sano, fasciarsi la testa prima di rompersela è solitamente uno spreco di tempo e denaro che distoglie da compiti più urgenti e produttivi.
L'italiano porta questo all'estremo, prospera e da il meglio di sé SOLO nelle emergenze, fallendo completamente nel giorno per giorno e nella prevenzione. Altri popoli tendono all'inverso.
Detto questo, come tutte le cose, portate all'estremo fanno danni.
Finanziare e investire tempo nella ricerca di contromisure a ipotetiche e improbabili pandemie mi pare saggio.
Quello che non capisco è come una specie di ottimismo congenito porti a sbagliare sempre e in misura enorme la probabilità.
Si erano fatti test e simulazioni su nuovi coronavirus e si sapeva bene che era più una questione del quando più che del se. Eppure, in grazie di questo "ottimismo" congenito, nessuno ha alzato un dito. Fare campagna elettorale è sempre più urgente. 

Ad ogni modo niente di nuovo, si sapeva che sarebbe accaduto e si sapeva che non eravamo pronti, ne che si sarebbe fatto nulla per prepararsi. Tutto noiosamente prevedibile.
Probabile anche queste "pandemie", catalogate o meno come tali dall'OMS, saranno una ricorrenza sempre più frequente nel futuro. In virtù di questo saremo più preparati ad affrontale. Già ora si vede rispetto alla SARS una migliore gestione.


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ho capito dove vuoi andare a parare.
> Ma è il discorso di lanciarsi in un burrone scappando dai tuoni.
> 
> Io non ho paura, ho paurissima.
> ...


Grazie Zia. Quoto pure le virgole.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2020)

feather ha detto:


> Qui si parla fondamentalmente di un aspetto tipicamente umano, il non muovere il culo finché non tocca l'acqua.
> Che è anche sano, fasciarsi la testa prima di rompersela è solitamente uno spreco di tempo e denaro che distoglie da compiti più urgenti e produttivi.
> L'italiano porta questo all'estremo, prospera e da il meglio di sé SOLO nelle emergenze, fallendo completamente nel giorno per giorno e nella prevenzione. Altri popoli tendono all'inverso.
> Detto questo, come tutte le cose, portate all'estremo fanno danni.
> ...


----------



## Darietto (26 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> E quindi delegando alla socialità la propria responsabilità individuale. (supportandosi ovviamente con la propria libertà e tutta la carriolata di *stronzate complottistiche *che girano *a sostituzione di pareri scientifici* e in virtù della propria intelligenza e competenza valutativa.)
> Facendo aumentare quindi i rischi per tutti di ribeccarsi una malattia che potrebbe essere debellata, fondamentalmente.


Il problema però è che la comunità scientifica stessa non è unanime sulla questione vaccini (e non solo).
Quindi non si tratta soltanto del popolo di feisbuc vs dottori, ma di dottori contro dottori.
La confusione che si crea al di fuori del dibattito scientifico non può che portare invevitabile caos tra i non esperti.

Onestamente mi infastidisce un po' l'uso ormai frequente e improprio del termine "complottista", usato più per volersi distinguere, e spesso in maniera vagamente autoreferenziale, che non per motivi concreti. Se non c'è unanimità all'interno dello stesso mondo scientifico, come può chi non ne fa parte arrogarsi il diritto di decidere chi ha torto e chi ragione? basta leggere articoli scientifici magari scritti di seconda mano da giornalisti? Che sarebbe come diventare esperti di economia leggendo il sole 24ore.  Non è molto lontano dal discorso su feisbuc. Magari solo apparentemente più "colto", ma solo in apparenza. A volte ho come l'impressione che ci sia una notevole capacità di assimilazione ma poca di elaborazione.

Che poi, alla fine cosa significa complottista: è qualcuno che vede complotto ovunque o qualcuno che non prende qualunque informazione venduta come "autorevole" per oro colato? E chi addita un altro come complottista, può essere a sua volta additato come allocco?

Da non scordare che molti tra i più grandi scienziati della storia furono considerati folli, visionari (oggi diremmo complottisti), perché contrari al parere scientifico dell'epoca. Mi viene in mente un passaggio del libro autobiografico di Einstein, dove immaginava un futuro in cui non ci sarebbe più stato spazio per le menti geniali e rivoluzionarie, a favore invece di un sistema omologato del pensiero scientifico.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Il problema però è che la comunità scientifica stessa non è unanime sulla questione vaccini (e non solo).
> Quindi non si tratta solo del popolo di feisbuc vs dottori, ma di dottori contro dottori.
> La confusione che si crea al di fuori del dibattito scientifico non può che portare invevitabile caos tra i non esperti.
> 
> ...


La ricerca costa.
Ho amici ricercatori. Una mia ex. Mia moglie era in un laboratorio chimico.
Non è una materia che puoi approcciare se sei fuori dall'ambiente, non ci capisci nulla.
Le pubblicazioni sono per addetti al settore.
Il resto interpretazioni, più o meno veritiere, quasi sempre datate, a volte pure baggianate.
Poi va detto che dietro la ricerca ci sono anche interessi privati e politici.
Il CNR per esempio è una colonia PD, con un centro di comando a Napoli.
Però non lo trovi scritto sui giornali, eh.
Ci devi lavorare per saperlo.


----------



## ipazia (26 Febbraio 2020)

feather ha detto:


> Qui si parla fondamentalmente di un aspetto tipicamente umano, il non muovere il culo finché non tocca l'acqua.
> Che è anche sano, fasciarsi la testa prima di rompersela è solitamente uno spreco di tempo e denaro che distoglie da compiti più urgenti e produttivi.
> L'italiano porta questo all'estremo, prospera e da il meglio di sé SOLO nelle emergenze, fallendo completamente nel giorno per giorno e nella prevenzione. Altri popoli tendono all'inverso.
> Detto questo, come tutte le cose, portate all'estremo fanno danni.
> ...


Già.

Io separerei alcuni livelli.
Uno è quello della ricerca.
Che, semplificando e di molto, è quasi del tutto asservita a logiche economiche, o forse sarebbe meglio dire finanziarie.

Qui, Italia intendo, il fare ricerca non è visto come interessante.
Ma anche innovazione eh.

Se non c'è un rinforzo positivo in breve tempo, si perde in motivazione.
Purtroppo la ricerca e l'innovazione sono fatti esattamente per chi ha la competenza di posticipazione del rinforzo costruendo comunque motivazione.
E tendenzialmente chi ha questo tipo di caratteristiche non ha a pari caratteristiche che riguardano il marketing e la vendita.
Sono tecnici. E i tecnici si scassano alla velocità di tutte le manfrine che riguardano il convincimento di chi non ha competenze, interesse specifico e intenzione agli obiettivi.

Altrettanto purtroppo a vincere è il guadagno veloce e immediato, ossia la non posticipazione del rinforzo, ma anzi.
Siamo immersi in un sistema che rinforza velocemente senza interruzione. (anche i rinforzi negativi vanno a rinforzare).
Se togli il rinforzo buona percentuale si scazza in tempo zero. E passa ad altro. Alla ricerca della velocità dell rinforzo.

La ricerca, in questo contesto, è qualcosa di complesso da sostenere. E più che altro tener pulita dalle dinamiche di cui ha comunque necessità per sostenersi.
L'andamento delle università non è, ora come ora, nella direzione del rinforzo della ricerca, asservite come sono alle dinamiche finanziarie. (talmente asservite che sfornano laureati da far impallidire, ma questo è ot).

Quindi, per certi aspetti, viva l'emergenza coronavirus. E' far suonare il campanello del fatto che senza ricerca siamo semplicemente fottuti.
Abbiamo feisbuk eh.
Ma siamo ugualmente fottuti.

L'italia come dici funziona solo col fuoco al culo.
E a forza di funzionare solo col fuoco al culo, fatica a funzionare anche quando ha il fuoco al culo perchè in ogni caso per funzionare serve formazione e competenza, che gli ultimi luunghi periodi senza fuoco al culo hanno affossato.

Per quanto riguarda invece la preparazione.
Guarda, hai mai assistito alle prove di evacuazione?
Io mi sbellico ogni volta. Ma anche mi avvilisco.

come è possibile fare due prove di evacuazione e credere di sapersi muovere in caso di effettiva evacuazione?
Equivale a guardare su youtube un tutorial su come si guida un jet e convincersi di saperlo guidare per davvero.

In una situazione di reale emergenza serve contare sul fatto che l'automatismo dei movimenti e delle procedure sia talmente consolidato da superare la paura.
Quindi ti stai cagando sotto, vorresti scappare dall'altra parte, ma il tuo corpo ha percorso talmente tante volte quella procedura che la fa anche in assenza di lucidità.
E a questo c'è da aggiungere un riconoscimento della gerarchia.

Qui in Italia sembriamo tutti adolescenti in rivolta col capo (che è il capro espiatorio a torto o a ragione poco conta delle incapacità individuali).

Se non si ubbidisce non funziona un cazzo.
Se non si riconosce un ordine gerarchico ne esce il caos (non l'anarchia. L'anarchia presupporrebbe che ognuno sappia autoregolarsi, ed è una utopia talmente lontana e irraggiungibile da far piangere).
Non a caso qui si confonde pure caos indisciplinato con anarchia. Ma questo è un altro discorso.

Quindi non ce n'è di simulazioni che possano sostituire un ordine riconosciuto interno prima che esterno.
Non a caso le prove di evacuazione in assenza di costante rispetto di regole di contesto, di ruolo e funzione di ruolo, non servono ad un cazzo.

Ed è poi il motivo per cui io non credo che sia ottimismo.
Io credo che si sappia che non c'è simulazione che tenga.

Per allenare ad una pandemia, serve una pandemia.
con G. ridacchiavamo che questa cosa del coronavirus sembra anche tanto ad una esercitazione globale. 

E quindi certo che non siamo pronti.
Ecco perchè penso che non sarebbe servito a niente una preparazione di un mese.
Equivale alla prova di evacuazione una tantum.

Se in 20 anni la gente non è riuscita a capire che non deve andare al ps per le cazzate, ma davvero si pensa che in un mese avrebbe capito la questione del muoversi, dei supermercati, delle mascherine?
Non si è ancora capito una cosa facile come che se tuo figlio ha i pidocchi lo devi comunicare e che quando ti arriva la comunicazione invece che far andare la bocca a rianimare i luoghi comuni (ed errati riguardo la sporcizia) è cosa buona e giusta attuare quel che serve per ridurre il contagio. Compreso il tagliare i capelli.
E qui ce ne sarebbero di simpatiche da raccontare...ma mi limito.


----------



## ipazia (26 Febbraio 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Il problema però è che la comunità scientifica stessa non è unanime sulla questione vaccini (e non solo).
> Quindi non si tratta soltanto del popolo di feisbuc vs dottori, ma di dottori contro dottori.
> La confusione che si crea al di fuori del dibattito scientifico non può che portare invevitabile caos tra i non esperti.
> 
> ...


La non unanimità è uno dei pochi segnali della residua vitalità di cervelli funzionanti.
Ma la comunità scientifica fornisce linee di indirizzo riconosciute e valide.

Ed a quelle, chi non ha le competenze, avrebbe da attenersi.

Senza le linee condivise e comuni non ci sarebbe dibattito, ci sarebbe quello che si vede fare dai politici, ricerca di attenzione e riconoscimento. 
Non si può dibattere costruttivamente senza una base comune, ossia linguaggio comune, vocabolario comune, contesto di riferimento in  comune, conoscenze e competenze comuni. 

Poi si può assistere al dibattito, ma come si assiste all'opera.
Non è che mi metto a cantare perchè ho ascoltato cantare.
o meglio, lo faccio, ma sotto la doccia! o nel pub del paese.
con l'umiltà di sapere, come appunto dici, che non è che leggere articoli rielaborati, magari pure in modo inesatto, mi mette nella posizione di avere le competenze necessarie per prendere alcune decisioni.

Certo è che da fuori, e dopo che l'altro ha già sbagliato, la sappiamo tutti come è quella giusta 
Se la scelta è binaria.
già se le possibili scelte escono dal binario è il delirio.

Complottista è chi, invece di ammettere semplicemente di essere ignorante e che per certe cose non può che restare ignorante e umilmente in ascolto cercando di comprendere almeno qualcosa, si trova un nemico esterno a cui dire "aaahhhh!! lo so che mi stai fottendo!! sono fuuuurba io! ti ho beccato).
Chi usa il nemico esterno per sfuggire la propria paura di non avere e cedere il controllo.

Il tuo discorso è scivoloso.
Io penso sia una opportunità assistere ad un dibattito scientifico, ritengo sia una fortuna non essere in un posto dove i dibattiti (proprio per evitare che la stupidità la faccia da padrona) vengono svolti a porte chiuse.

L'informazione non è solo un diritto, è anche una responsabilità.
Se la si usa male, è conseguente che venga tolta.

Però poi non ci si lamenti della censura.

direi che questo non è un mondo del pensiero scientifico omologato.
Somiglia più al mondo del pensiero stupido omologato. dove se non sei stupido, ti prendi pure parole, perchè minchia...addirittura le fonti?????che pesantezza.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Questo è un articolo interessante, che rimanda al concetto di infodemia.
> Anch'essa interessante argomento per chi possa aver desiderio e voglia di leggere scritti più lunghi di 10 righe.
> Più corti lo sconsiglio, non avrebbe senso.
> 
> ...


Ho letti entrambi e sono molto interessanti..
Ma non vedo contraddizione con quanto già scritto, e cioè (riprendo da mio precedente post

"Se questo tempo si fosse usato per preparare la gestione (o il governo) di una emergenza possibile, preparare spot informativi da passare ogni 20 minuti sulle reti nazionali (ne hai visto uno? Io no) forse sarebbe stata una gestione meno figa, ma più efficace."

Efficace, NON risolutiva

E chi ha governo e gestitone di masse (anche di ignoranti) se è un buon gestore ne deve tener conto

Anche questo link  del Ministero della salute io trovo interessante

Non parla né di norme né di mascherine, ma di quel che sto parlando io

E Ci sono voluti NON 30 giorni, ma meno di 5 (e sto largo)

Basta aver voglia, e non nascondersi dietro la comunicazione istituzionale





__





						Rai e Ministero della Salute: spot con Amadeus contro il coronavirus
					

Comunicati stampa




					www.salute.gov.it


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Febbraio 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Il problema però è che la comunità scientifica stessa non è unanime sulla questione vaccini (e non solo).
> Quindi non si tratta soltanto del popolo di feisbuc vs dottori, ma di dottori contro dottori.
> La confusione che si crea al di fuori del dibattito scientifico non può che portare invevitabile caos tra i non esperti.
> 
> ...


Mamma guarda un rettiliano!


----------



## void (26 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Adesso ho letto anche che 80% dei contagiati guarisce in 2 giorni.
> Ma i conti non tornano lo stesso.


Non tutti i contagiati, cioè quelli risultati positivi al test, contraggono la malattia.
Tanti sviluppano gli anticorpi in modo asintomatico fino a che il virus sparisce.


----------



## oriente70 (26 Febbraio 2020)

Che problema


----------



## Max78 (26 Febbraio 2020)

Non problem,  per me non c'è bisogno della quarantena


----------



## Darietto (26 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> La non unanimità è uno dei pochi segnali della residua vitalità di cervelli funzionanti.
> Ma la comunità scientifica fornisce linee di indirizzo riconosciute e valide.
> 
> Ed a quelle, chi non ha le competenze, avrebbe da attenersi.
> ...


Il punto, a mio avviso,  è che non puoi assistere ad un dibattito scientifico  "come si assiste all'opera".
Per me assistere ad un dibattito scientifico è come assistere ad una lezione di contrappunto, o armonia cromatica, senza avere nemmeno le basi del solfeggio. Puoi cogliere qualche informazione, o pensi di aver capito ma in realtà hai frainteso. E il guaio arriva quando cerchi di spiegare ad altri qualcosa che tu stesso non hai capito.

Prima di continuare però, non ho capito se tu fai parte della "comuntà scientifica" o no? Perché nel caso questa conversazione sarebbe solo ridicola e senza senso. Per quanto mi riguarda ho seguito indirizzi artistici, e quello è il mio ramo.


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> "Se questo tempo si fosse usato per preparare la gestione (o il governo) di una emergenza possibile, preparare spot informativi da passare ogni 20 minuti sulle reti nazionali (ne hai visto uno? Io no) forse sarebbe stata una gestione meno figa, ma più efficace."
> 
> Efficace, NON risolutiva]


Quoto.


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2020)

Comunque, ieri sera la diretta su Raidue penso sia stata esempificativa.








						Informativa Governo su Coronavirus/ Diretta Rai2 su emergenza al posto del Cacciatore
					

Informativa Governo su emergenza Coronavirus: diretta Rai2 al posto de "Il cacciatore". Il ministro della Salute Roberto Speranza fa il punto su Covid-19.




					www.ilsussidiario.net


----------



## stany (27 Febbraio 2020)

Ma..... Tutti i tossici delle zone rosse ,precluse allo scambio di merci se non attraverso l'interposizione delle forze di polizia, come fanno ad approvvigionarsi?


----------



## feather (27 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quindi, per certi aspetti, viva l'emergenza coronavirus. E' far suonare il campanello del fatto che senza ricerca siamo semplicemente fottuti.
> Abbiamo feisbuk eh.


Ma io credo che i bisogni delle persone siano soddisfatti più da fb che da un eventuale vaccino, che infatti verebbe rifiutato dai novax e tutte le "mamme informate". 
Credo che le persone abbiano bisogno di rassicurarsi, più che di stare in salute.


----------



## stany (27 Febbraio 2020)

feather ha detto:


> Ma io credo che i bisogni delle persone siano soddisfatti più da fb che da un eventuale vaccino, che infatti verebbe rifiutato dai novax e tutte le "mamme informate".
> Credo che le persone abbiano bisogno di rassicurarsi, più che di stare in salute.


Anni fa il mio medico di base e anche mia moglie e di mio figlio (quello grande) era il presidente e fondatore dell'associazione dei medici omeopatici della mia regione (ogni tanto veniva invitato anche nelle televisioni nazionali). Lui aveva tre figli e tutti e tre mai vaccinati! La moglie medico farmacista.....
Non vuol dire niente però testimonia che anche nel mondo della medicina le visioni non siano del tutto univoche.
Poi chiaramente i presidi adottabili sono quelli ritenuti tali, condivisi dalla maggioranza dei decisori scientifici, cui si rivolge ed affida la politica, che li  trasforma in leggi ed obbligatorietà ,nei confronti dei cittadini.


----------



## Lara3 (27 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Anni fa il mio medico di base e anche mia moglie e di mio figlio (quello grande) era il presidente e fondatore dell'associazione dei medici omeopatici della mia regione (ogni tanto veniva invitato anche nelle televisioni nazionali). Lui aveva tre figli e tutti e tre mai vaccinati! La moglie medico farmacista.....
> Non vuol dire niente però testimonia che anche nel mondo della medicina le visioni non siano del tutto univoche.
> Poi chiaramente i presidi adottabili sono quelli ritenuti tali, condivisi dalla maggioranza dei decisori scientifici, cui si rivolge ed affida la politica, che li  trasforma in leggi ed obbligatorietà ,nei confronti dei cittadini.


Comunque anche per il coronavirus c’è il marchio “ Made in Italy”.


----------



## stany (27 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Comunque anche per il coronavirus c’è il marchio “ Made in Italy”.


No guarda che ti sbagli... Come per tutto quello che viene prodotto nel mondo, c'è made in china o in PRC.
Mannaggia questi comunisti , che fine c'han fatto fare,eh!


----------



## Lanyanjing (27 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> No guarda che ti sbagli... Come per tutto quello che viene prodotto nel mondo, c'è made in china o in PRC.


C'è anche il marchio CE.... China Export


----------



## Lara3 (27 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> No guarda che ti sbagli... Come per tutto quello che viene prodotto nel mondo, c'è made in china o in PRC.
> Mannaggia questi comunisti , che fine c'han fatto fare,eh!


D’accordo: prima Made in China, ma poi è arrivata forte Italia


----------



## Darietto (27 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> La ricerca costa.
> Ho amici ricercatori. Una mia ex. Mia moglie era in un laboratorio chimico.
> Non è una materia che puoi approcciare se sei fuori dall'ambiente, non ci capisci nulla.
> Le pubblicazioni sono per addetti al settore.
> ...


Ho un'esperienza diretta con un amico che da 20 anni fa il ricercatore all'estero. Era il periodo poco precedente al H1N1. Ad una cena ci parlò molto preoccupato di questo "nuovo virus". Ci mise davvero in allarme, anche con toni molto catastrofici, perché tra le varie caratteristiche che lo rendevano unico, questo "nuovo virus" aveva una capacità di mutazione e adattamente molto alta. Poi tanti altri particolari che non ricordo, ma ricordo benissimo invece la sua preoccupazione e il suo allarmismo. Ma è andata come tutti sappiamo.

Questo per dire che la comunità scientifica a volte brancola un po'nel buio e può difforndere informazioni errate. Poi se dietro alla ricerca ci sono interessi privati e politici, le informazioni posso essere anche volutamente errate, ovviamente.

Inoltre, il ricercatore "cerca" per l'interesse della comunità o per quello del finanziatore? E se l'interesse di chi finanza non fa (nemmeno indirettamente) anche l'interesse della comunità o anzi, la danneggia?





ipazia ha detto:


> Già.
> 
> Quindi, per certi aspetti, viva l'emergenza coronavirus. E' far suonare il campanello del fatto che senza ricerca siamo semplicemente fottuti.
> Abbiamo feisbuk eh.
> Ma siamo ugualmente fottuti.



Quello che percepisco io nella strategia comunicativa di chi governa, è che sembrano essere in uno stato perenne di apprendistato. Crollano i ponti? ah non lo sapevamo, d'ora in poi faremo più controlli. Ci sono terremotati che da anni vivono nelle baracche? caspita! prepareremo quanto prima una riforma a riguardo. Il debito italiano è diventato insostenibile? fino ad oggi ci sono stati incompetenti, ma d'ora in poi risolveremo il problema. Ci sono i virus in giro? noooo oddio! grazie al cielo abbiamo avuto l'epidemia, altrimenti avremmo continuato a curarli con Norton.

Poi anche il discorso della non unanimità all'interno della comunità scientifica, dei cervelli funzionanti ecc. in teoria dovrebbe essere così.
Ma come si spiega il pericolo di radiazione dall'albo per quei medici non d'accordo con l'obbligatorietà del vaccino? Conosco dottori che alla domanda "i tuoi figli sono vaccinati"? la risposta è spesso "ovviamente no", "ma scherzi!". Ma non possono dirlo perché rischiano di essere radiati. Questo tu lo trovi un comportamento divergente che porta ad una maggiore funzionalità dei cervelli? A me sembra più simile ad un sistema velatamente, ma non troppo, totalitario.

Ti chiedo una cosa (molto OT), ma davvero senza polemica o critica velata? E' una semplice curiosità. Perché ti esprimi e hai uno stile di scrittura molto simile (se non uguale) ad un mio caro amico che lui stesso si definisce "neuro diverso". Ha la sindrome di asperger. E' nello spettro anche se non si nota se non molto da vicino.


----------



## stany (27 Febbraio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> C'è anche il marchio CE.... China Export


Spero che questo  ci abbia  fatto capire che delegare tutto ai  cinesi sia  stato come mettersi  un cappio al collo. 
Ma l'approvvigionamento per i produttori europei passa anche di lì; uno stamani in televisione si lamentava che la produzione bloccata perché non gli arriva un determinato pezzo dalla Cina: lo compra lì perché costa molto di meno. Non per riproporre l'autarchia, ma per riconsiderare l'opportunità di produrre per nostro conto nel nostro territorio nazionale, almeno quelle merceologie di prodotto che ci darebbero un'autonomia ed una indipendenza in periodi di crisi e di contingenza economica indotta  come questa.
Pure le mascherine arrivano dalla Cina....
Abbiamo abdicato  alle produzioni degli altri abbiamo delocalizzato, abbiamo impostato l'economia industriale non più sulla trasformazione e sul prodotto manifatturiero, ma meramente su una speculazione commerciale derivante dal differenziale del costo del lavoro. 
E questi sono i risultati.... La cina si riprenderà perché produce tutto autonomamente, noi dobbiamo sperare che ci accordino dei favori commerciali, altrimenti siamo veramente nei guai!


----------



## ipazia (27 Febbraio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho letti entrambi e sono molto interessanti..
> Ma non vedo contraddizione con quanto già scritto, e cioè (riprendo da mio precedente post
> 
> "Se questo tempo si fosse usato per preparare la gestione (o il governo) di una emergenza possibile, preparare spot informativi da passare ogni 20 minuti sulle reti nazionali (ne hai visto uno? Io no) forse sarebbe stata una gestione meno figa, ma più efficace."
> ...


(non ho la televisione da più di 15 anni, quindi non ho idea di cosa passi in termini di spot sulle reti nazionali )

Va bene tutto @Skorpio.

Ai tempi dell'hiv in uscita è andato bene lupo alberto. 
Ma non ti dico il delirio che scorreva sotto. E non solo negli anni caldi. Io ho lavorato nel decennio successivo, quando ormai i dati c'erano e il funzionamento del virus era spiegato...credimi, ne ho viste e sentite di cotte e di crude. 
Come dopo decenni di informazione sulle precauzioni rispetto a gravidanze indesiderate mi sono trovata ragazzine che credevano - convinte - che bastasse farsi lavaggi vaginali con la coca cola (sai, è acida ) per esser protette.
Anni a spiegare che se prendi la pillola e poi ci mescoli sostanze psicoatttive, ma anche l'antibiotico diminuisce la copertura. 
E qui ancora siamo a leggere che minchia, il preservativo posso anche farne a meno, tanto "ci conosciamo bene". 
Potrei andare avanti per pagine a raccontare della deficienza (nel senso etimologico del termine) delle persone.
Pure sui pidocchi. 
O sulla scabbia. 

Io non penso che si siano nascosti dietro la comunicazione istituzionale, magari l'avessero fatto.
L'avessero fatto, seriamente, non sarebbero usciti articoli, uscite su feisbuk e compagnia cantante degli scorsi giorni. 

Hanno lasciato libera la comunicazione non istituzionale.

A volerla leggere seriamente, c'è stata una sovraesposizione all'informazione. 
E una spettacolarizzazione stile reality show. 

Quel che rilevo io è che non c'è il controllo dell'informazione. 
Ma se ci fosse partirebbe il casino del "oddiooooo!!!! mi tacciono le informazioni". 

E allora ben venga amadeus che ripete in versione ulteriormente semplificata il decalogo.

Comunicazione per immagini. (che è quel che si usa quando si ha a che fare con persone che non comprendono bene il linguaggio).

Oltre a questo c'è il fatto che chi ci governa ci somiglia. Quindi hanno fatto esattamente lo stesso percorso di tutti gli altri. solo con tempo a disposizione e dovendo prendere decisioni con una ricaduta incontrollabile (nei termini di diffusione e distorsione dell'informazione).

Trovo veramente stucchevole aspettarsi che i nostri governanti siano diversi da noi. Mica vengono da marte. 

E guarda che non è giustificazione. Sarebbe figo avere una classe politica che sa fare politica e sa fare comunicazione. 
Ma capisci bene pure tu che abbiamo quel che abbiamo. 
Non è che ci si scappa. 

tutto sommato, partendo dalle condizioni di realtà di partenza, sono stati bravetti.

Un mio vecchio amante mi ripeteva "che pretendet chi dal cul? 'na serenada?"
Un altro amico mi ha detto che il culo di una donna è sicuramente più musicale...ma sospetto sia di parte


----------



## ipazia (27 Febbraio 2020)

feather ha detto:


> Ma io credo che i bisogni delle persone siano soddisfatti più da fb che da un eventuale vaccino, che infatti verebbe rifiutato dai novax e tutte le "mamme informate".
> Credo che le persone abbiano bisogno di rassicurarsi, più che di stare in salute.


Lo penso anche io. Purtroppo. 
Poi piangono e si incazzano. 
E cercano la cura.

E allora, diamogli le brioche


----------



## stany (27 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> (non ho la televisione da più di 15 anni, quindi non ho idea di cosa passi in termini di spot sulle reti nazionali )
> 
> Va bene tutto @Skorpio.
> 
> ...


Perfetto!


----------



## ipazia (27 Febbraio 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Il punto, a mio avviso,  è che non puoi assistere ad un dibattito scientifico  "come si assiste all'opera".
> *Per me assistere ad un dibattito scientifico è come assistere ad una lezione di contrappunto, o armonia cromatica, senza avere nemmeno le basi del solfeggio. Puoi cogliere qualche informazione, o pensi di aver capito ma in realtà hai frainteso. E il guaio arriva quando cerchi di spiegare ad altri qualcosa che tu stesso non hai capito.*
> 
> Prima di continuare però, non ho capito se tu fai parte della "comuntà scientifica" o no? Perché nel caso questa conversazione sarebbe solo ridicola e senza senso. Per quanto mi riguarda ho seguito indirizzi artistici, e quello è il mio ramo.


Non ho citato a caso l'assistere ad uno spettacolo a cui si assiste in modo passivo, senza necessità di nessuna partecipazione proattiva.
Se proprio ti prendi il libretto e provi a capirci qualcosa.
Ma anche se non ci capisci niente, non fa niente. Hai respirato quell'atmosfera.

Assistere ad una lezione significherebbe aver intrapreso o voler intraprendere ad un percorso di apprendimento.
Cosa che non è sempre possibile.
Non si può imparare tutto.

Ed è in quei termini, di passivo, che mi riferivo alla possibilità di assistere ad un dibattito scientifico.
Stai lì, ascolti, capisci se va bene l'1% di quel che vien detto, ma siccome non sei altro che uno spettatore poi torni a casa.
E lasci che a cantare l'opera sia chi lo sa fare. Anche se discute sul come e sul cosa. 

Quel che critico è esattamente quel che hai descritto nel grassetto.

Per quanto mi riguarda, no, non appartengo alla comunità scientifica.
Anche se per lavoro le basi del solfeggio me le sono imparate.

Ed in ogni caso non trovo ridicolo discutere.
Basta sapere quali sono i confini della discussione.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Anni fa il mio medico di base e anche mia moglie e di mio figlio (quello grande) era il presidente e fondatore dell'associazione dei medici omeopatici della mia regione (ogni tanto veniva invitato anche nelle televisioni nazionali). Lui aveva tre figli e tutti e tre mai vaccinati! La moglie medico farmacista.....
> Non vuol dire niente però testimonia che anche nel mondo della medicina le visioni non siano del tutto univoche.
> Poi chiaramente i presidi adottabili sono quelli ritenuti tali, condivisi dalla maggioranza dei decisori scientifici, cui si rivolge ed affida la politica, che li  trasforma in leggi ed obbligatorietà ,nei confronti dei cittadini.


Perché lo stronzo confidava nell‘immunità di gregge


----------



## ipazia (27 Febbraio 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Ho un'esperienza diretta con un amico che da 20 anni fa il ricercatore all'estero. Era il periodo poco precedente al H1N1. Ad una cena ci parlò molto preoccupato di questo "nuovo virus". Ci mise davvero in allarme, anche con toni molto catastrofici, perché tra le varie caratteristiche che lo rendevano unico, questo "nuovo virus" aveva una capacità di mutazione e adattamente molto alta. Poi tanti altri particolari che non ricordo, ma ricordo benissimo invece la sua preoccupazione e il suo allarmismo. Ma è andata come tutti sappiamo.
> 
> Questo per dire che la comunità scientifica a volte brancola un po'nel buio e può difforndere informazioni errate. Poi se dietro alla ricerca ci sono interessi privati e politici, le informazioni posso essere anche volutamente errate, ovviamente.
> 
> ...


Parto dal fondo.
Nessuna critica o polemica rilevata 

Guarda, lo spettro è costantemente in studio e la neuro-tipicità è solo un criterio che si sposta mano a mano che le ricerche evolvono.
Di conseguenza variano anche le descrizioni della neuro-atipicità.

Il discorso sarebbe immenso. A volerlo fare.
E anche molto interessante.

Potremmo riassumerlo immaginandoci una caramella incartata, hai presente?
C'è la caramella, parte centrale e cicciotta. Dove si colloca la maggior parte della popolazione, mano a mano che ci si sposta dove la carta si chiude per contenere la caramella si colloca un sempre minor numero di persone e aumenta la visibilità di caratteristiche che si differenziano dal centro dove fondamentalmente vige l'uniformità, cognitiva, comportamentale.
Ma siamo tutti raccolti nella caramella.

Se mi dovessi collocare probabilmente non mi collocherei nella parte cicciotta, ma non sono una asperger.
E men che meno ho un alto funzionamento cognitivo (magari!!)

Semplicemente il modo in cui la mia mente posiziona le informazioni non appartiene alla tipicità diffusa.
Non sono una visiva, tendo a funzionare per sinestesie (non pure) e ho una organizzazione di personalità particolare.
Faccio anche una professione che mi costringe a guardare da prospettive inedite e mi mette a confronto costantemente con l'atipicità.
questo sicuramente influenza il mio modo di esprimermi e di leggere la realtà.

Tornando ai ponti che crollano.
Io la netta sensazione che non sia apprendistato. Ma incompetenza.
Non so se per davvero cascano dal pero, o semplicemente sperano di mandato in mandato che la patata bollente passi al successivo.
sicuramente ben rappresentano la miopia e la non lungimiranza con cui questo paese da decenni affronta la sua vita sociale.
Di base ho la netta sensazione che la stragrande maggioranza delle persone si rapporti al suo lavoro, di qualunque genere esso sia, come un operaio si rapporta alla linea. Negli anni 70.
Quindi anche con tutto il carico di frustrazione e rabbia verso il "padrù".
E la demotivazione che consegue dal lavorare in stato di costante conflitto e non collaborazione.
E dovendo rispondere ad un popolo che se non gli dai il sangue, la lite, il casino, l'aggressività si lamenta pure. Uh, dimenticavo, anche un po' di sesso, quello dove il maschio fa la sua parte così ci si può poi dividere fra femministei (non è un errore di battitura) e maschilistie (altrettanto) e si può fare un po' di casino. Mentre ci si mangia la brioche.

Per quanto riguarda il medico...vedi.
Una cosa che ho notato in questi giorni è l'incapacità di un sacco di professionisti di avere una deontologia professionale, di separare nettamente il privato dal pubblico.
Dimenticandosi che la stessa cosa detta dalla commessa o dal medico o dall'insegnante cambia di significato pur avendo lo stesso identico contenuto.
E che di questo non c'è la minima intenzione di assumersene la responsabilità. (che significa conseguenze).

Quindi, come quando da adolescenti si fumava la prima sigaretta, l'importante è che la mamma non lo sappia.
Pensa, ho una conoscente che all'alba dei 40 anni, ancora nasconde alla mamma che fuma.
E non è l'ultima arrivata eh. Professionalmente e personalmente.
Eppure nasconde alla mamma che fuma.

Ecco.


----------



## stany (27 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché lo stronzo confidava nell‘immunità di gregge


Ma veramente andrebbe tutto contestualizzato. Quando determinate malattie erano debellate,i rischi di un vaccino erano maggiori di quelli di contrarre quel tipo di infezione. Ad esempio per il morbillo  di cui oggi c'è una recrudescenza, mio figlio più grande non è stato vaccinato....sono rischi che si devono assumere considerando l'entità statistica delle possibilità in un senso o nell'altro. Alcuni ricercatori sostengono che vi sia una correlazione diretta tra autismo e vaccini.... Ma anche con altre patologie croniche, come le allergie
di vario genere.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Parto dal fondo.
> Nessuna critica o polemica rilevata
> 
> Guarda, lo spettro è costantemente in studio e la neuro-tipicità è solo un criterio che si sposta mano a mano che le ricerche evolvono.
> ...


Frequento un uomo che ricorda tutte le date e luoghi di nascita e di morte dei pittori del Rinascimento è pure formazioni e risultati di calcio.
Proprio neurotipico non è.
Una mia amica ricorda tutte le targhe degli amici (che gli amici non ricordano) e fa abitualmente giochi numerici trovando numeri primi o multipli...
Non esiste un confine tra normalità e non normalità, ma solo tra normalità, nel senso di frequenza, e di scarsa frequenza.
Ovviamente funziona meglio funzionare come gli altri, ci si capisce più facilmente. 
A me farebbe piacere ricordare più dati, anche solo le tabelline 
Poi i neuro atipici che non comunicano sono un’altra cosa.


----------



## Darietto (27 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché lo stronzo confidava nell‘*immunità di gregge*


la prossima volta dal dottore invece di tossire proverò a belare.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ma veramente andrebbe tutto contestualizzato. Quando determinate malattie erano debellate,i rischi di un vaccino erano maggiori di quelli do contrarre quel tipo di infezione. Ad esempio per il morbillo  di cui oggi c'è una recrudescenza, mio figlio più grande non è stato vaccinato....sono rischi che si devono assumere considerando l'entità statistica delle possibilità in un senso o nell'altro. *Alcuni ricercatori sostengono che vi sia una correlazione diretta tra autismo e vaccini.... *Ma anche le altre patologie croniche, come le allergie di vario genere.


No.


----------



## Darietto (27 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Frequento un uomo che ricorda tutte le date e luoghi di nascita e di morte dei pittori del Rinascimento è pure formazioni e risultati di calcio.
> Proprio neurotipico non è.


Conosco una persona (uomo) con le stesse caratteristiche. Non è giovanissimo (sulla sessantina) ed è sposato. E' strano, perché in tutta la mia vita ho conosciuto solo una persona così, lui. Per caso abita vicino a Milano?

p.s. non è l'amico neurodiverso accennato in altro post. E' un altro. Questo è più un conoscente che amico


----------



## ipazia (27 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ma veramente andrebbe tutto contestualizzato. Quando determinate malattie erano debellate,i rischi di un vaccino erano maggiori di quelli do contrarre quel tipo di infezione. Ad esempio per il morbillo  di cui oggi c'è una recrudescenza, mio figlio più grande non è stato vaccinato....sono rischi che si devono assumere considerando l'entità statistica delle possibilità in un senso o nell'altro. *Alcuni ricercatori sostengono che vi sia una correlazione diretta tra autismo e vaccini.*... Ma anche le altre patologie croniche, come le allergie
> di vario genere.


E quegli stessi ricercatori, sfruttando l'ignoranza e lo stato di fragilità delle famiglie fanno una barcata di soldi vendendo improbabili diete e associati.

L'autismo, che non va comunque bene come definizione, per dirla male, è un tipo di funzionamento.
Non si guarisce dall'autismo e non ci si ammala di autismo.
E' un funzionamento che riguarda il cervello (non la mente).
EDIT: aggiungo, non è opinione personale. I recenti studi delle neuroscienze sul funzionamento dei neuroni a specchio lo dicono. Giusto per precisione. Ribadendo pure loro che quel che sappiamo è che non sappiamo. 

A quei ricercatori, che non sono ricercatori, perchè se lo fossero non diffonderebbero dati non fondati su ricerche quantitative e qualitative serie e affidabili io farei il culo. Letteralmente e biblicamente.

E oltre che far soldi facili, complicano, impediscono, il lavoro di chi il funzionamento dello spettro lo studia seriamente.

Pensa che si sta arrivando a dire che tutti apparteniamo allo spettro.
Sarà che siam tutti vaccinati...minchia, non ci avevo pensato.


----------



## ipazia (27 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Frequento un uomo che ricorda tutte le date e luoghi di nascita e di morte dei pittori del Rinascimento è pure formazioni e risultati di calcio.
> Proprio neurotipico non è.
> Una mia amica ricorda tutte le targhe degli amici (che gli amici non ricordano) e fa abitualmente giochi numerici trovando numeri primi o multipli...
> Non esiste un confine tra normalità e non normalità, ma solo tra normalità, nel senso di frequenza, e di scarsa frequenza.
> ...


Già.
Io non conosco neurotipici   

La neurotipicità, oltre ad essere un parametro in costante evoluzione perchè legato anche a variabili di ordine culturale e storico, è per l'appunto un parametro.

Serve, per dirla male, per calcolare la distanza da un linea di riferimento che permette di stare all'interno della società dando il proprio contributo attivo.

La comunicazione è una cosa complessa.
Il primo assioma della comunicazione, scuola di Palo Alto, sostiene che è impossibile non comunicare.
Esistono semplicemente tanti diversi modi di comunicare che funzionano tipo la caramella.

Ricordo un esempio di un mio professore riguardo un ragazzo che aveva in cura.
Questo ragazzo, giovane adulto, a parte essere vissuto in ambiente familiare privativo e quindi non stimolante, aveva una stereotipia particolare.
Teneva costantemente la mano aperta in un modo particolare davanti agli occhi.
L'applicazione pedissequa del metodo riteneva che le stereotipie dovessero essere eliminate.
Lui ha provato a guardarla dal punto di vista comportamentale, ossia il semplice fatto che ogni comportamento porta vantaggio e ha un senso per chi lo utilizza.
Anche se apparentemente dall'esterno appare del tutto disfunzionale (la famosa linea di demarcazione della normalità di cui tutti parlano e si riempiono la bocca)
Beh, osservando da quella prospettiva e facendo test visivi si è reso conto che quel comportamento socialmente disfunzionale era perfettamente funzionale per quell'individuo: era un iper visivo e tener la mano in quel modo gli permetteva di ridurre il campo visivo e mettere a fuoco.

A volte basta veramente spostarsi di mezzo millimetro.

EDIT: aggiungo.
Senza test visivi del dominio della comunità scientifica, il suo sarebbe stato un parere personale e una ipotesi che per puro culo aveva trovato riscontro. 
Una delle regole della diagnosi è prima di tutto indagare la parte fisica. Neurologica, percettiva, cognitiva. 
Poi si può passare al resto.


----------



## abebis (27 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Come dopo decenni di informazione sulle precauzioni rispetto a gravidanze indesiderate mi sono trovata ragazzine che credevano - convinte - che bastasse farsi lavaggi vaginali con la coca cola (sai, è acida ) per esser protette.











						Non riuscivano ad avere figli: dopo 8 anni scoprono di dover fare sesso - Velvet Body
					

Non tutti conosceranno la curiosa storia di due coniugi tedeschi poco più che trentenni. Non riuscendo ad avere figli, dopo 8 anni di matrimonio hanno chiesto aiuto agli specialisti della fertilità. Lì hanno scoperto che per allargare la famiglia avrebbero dovuto fare una cosa chiamata “sesso”...




					velvetbody.it
				












						Giovane coppia prova ad avere un bambino per 4 anni, ma facevano solo sesso anale
					

Per quattro anni una giovane coppia ha provato ad avere figli invano, provando tutti i sistemi possibili e facendo sesso ogni giorno, fino a




					medicinaonline.co
				




Ti potrei dire che ho conosciuto due donne che erano convinte che l'urina uscisse dalla vagina (e non è chiaro come arrivasse lì da dentro).

Oppure un'altra che era convinta che la sua uretra fosse posizionata _sopra_ il clitoride.

Contro l'ignoranza neanche gli dei possono nulla!



> Oltre a questo c'è il fatto che chi ci governa ci somiglia. Quindi hanno fatto esattamente lo stesso percorso di tutti gli altri. solo con tempo a disposizione e dovendo prendere decisioni con una ricaduta incontrollabile (nei termini di diffusione e distorsione dell'informazione).
> 
> Trovo veramente stucchevole aspettarsi che i nostri governanti siano diversi da noi. Mica vengono da marte.
> 
> ...


No: abbiamo quel che ci meritiamo. Perché adesso un politico che propone delle idee, dei progetti con lungo orizzonte ma non utili nell'immediato, non lo vota nessuno. Adesso la massa vota chi urla di più, chi ha la battuta pronta, chi riesce ad individuare un nemico collettivo da combattere subito.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Ti potrei dire che ho conosciuto due donne che erano convinte che l'urina uscisse dalla vagina (e non è chiaro come arrivasse lì da dentro).
> 
> Oppure un'altra che era convinta che la sua uretra fosse posizionata _sopra_ il clitoride.
> 
> ...


Io ho conosciuto una che asseriva che “pisciare” dopo il rapporto fosse un ottimo metodo.


----------



## ipazia (27 Febbraio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Non riuscivano ad avere figli: dopo 8 anni scoprono di dover fare sesso - Velvet Body
> 
> 
> Non tutti conosceranno la curiosa storia di due coniugi tedeschi poco più che trentenni. Non riuscendo ad avere figli, dopo 8 anni di matrimonio hanno chiesto aiuto agli specialisti della fertilità. Lì hanno scoperto che per allargare la famiglia avrebbero dovuto fare una cosa chiamata “sesso”...
> ...


Oltre a questo c'è il fatto che chi ci governa ci somiglia. Quindi hanno fatto esattamente lo stesso percorso di tutti gli altri. solo con tempo a disposizione e dovendo prendere decisioni con una ricaduta incontrollabile (nei termini di diffusione e distorsione dell'informazione).

Trovo veramente stucchevole aspettarsi che i nostri governanti siano diversi da noi. Mica vengono da marte.

E guarda che non è giustificazione. Sarebbe figo avere una classe politica che sa fare politica e sa fare comunicazione.
Ma capisci bene pure tu che abbiamo quel che abbiamo.
[/QUOTE]

No: abbiamo quel che ci meritiamo. Perché adesso un politico che propone delle idee, dei progetti con lungo orizzonte ma non utili nell'immediato, non lo vota nessuno. Adesso la massa vota chi urla di più, chi ha la battuta pronta, chi riesce ad individuare un nemico collettivo da combattere subito.
[/QUOTE]

 

ne ho sentite parecchie pure io...più di due.
Mica solo da donne comunque, pure dagli uomini!!

E anche roba pericolosa, mica che no.

comunque...più che meritare è chiedere.
La massa chiede è viene soddisfatta, compresa la soddisfazione di poter lamentarsi per l'incompetenza (quella altrui, sempre of course).

Uno dei punti è che da decenni l'educazione sociale è costruita sul rinforzo (negativo o positivo poco conta in termini di risposta comportamentale)
Ma.
Te vuoi insegnare al cane a pisciare fuori casa.
Allora, ti dicono gli educatori, rinforza l'emissione del comportamento atteso con un premio. La crocchetta.
La gente fa.
E si ritrova con cani che fanno micropisciatine ogni 30 mt.
Perchè?
Perchè invece che rinforzare correttamente il comportamento hanno rinforzato il premio (detta male, ma se mi metto a fare lo spiegone altro che prolissa).
E quindi il cane fa micropisciate per avere ogni volta la crocchetta.

E' simpatico no?


----------



## abebis (27 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho conosciuto una che asseriva che “pisciare” dopo il rapporto fosse un ottimo metodo.


Evidentemente pensava che la vescica sfociasse nelle tube di Falloppio e quindi una bella pisciata si portava via tutto!


----------



## abebis (27 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> ne ho sentite parecchie pure io...più di due.
> Mica solo da donne comunque, pure dagli uomini!!
> 
> E anche roba pericolosa, mica che no.


Sarebbe da aprirci un thread sulle cazzate sentite!



> La massa chiede è viene soddisfatta, compresa la soddisfazione di poter lamentarsi per l'incompetenza (quella altrui, sempre of course).


Ah, ecco! Questa è la cosa che mi fa sempre schiantare dalle risate: quando senti parlare la persona media che guarda Vespa, la senti sempre invocare come un feticcio la meritocrazia, con annessa esposizione al pubblico ludibrio con conseguente bruciatura sul rogo di tutti gli incompetenti. E questo partendo dal presupposto che chi parla, ovviamente, è assolutamente meritevole di tutto...

Da schiantare...


----------



## ipazia (27 Febbraio 2020)

io comunque non capisco bene l'uso di questi cazzo di like!!!

Quindi non capisco cosa vogliano dire le faccine che mi mettete in fondo ai post. 
Il pollice verso è "sono d'accordo?" oppure è ironia sull'essere d'accordo, quindi un dire "non sono d'accordo"?
E il wow???
cosa vuol dire il wow??
mi hai illuminato l'anima? 
Che cazzo stai dicendo? 

Potrei andare avanti ma non vi tedio oltre. 

Però sappiate che non le capisco.

Io sono basica.
Se metto il pollice su, significa che mi ritrovo nel post o è un modo per non riempire di post e ringraziare di un commento. 

Se metto quella che ride, sto davvero ridacchiando. 

Il wow non l'ho mai messo. Non capisco cosa ci dovrei comunicare. 

Anche gli occhi a cuore non li capisco. In cosa si differenziano dal wow???

Minchia.
Ma non potevamo evitare ste minchia di faccine???
@perplesso @feather !!!!!!!!


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> io comunque non capisco bene l'uso di questi cazzo di like!!!
> 
> Quindi non capisco cosa vogliano dire le faccine che mi mettete in fondo ai post.
> Il pollice verso è "sono d'accordo?" oppure è ironia sull'essere d'accordo, quindi un dire "non sono d'accordo"?
> ...


Ti ho messo un like.


----------



## ipazia (27 Febbraio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Sarebbe da aprirci un thread sulle cazzate sentite!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io tante le ho rimosse. Ne ho sentite veramente a vagonate. 
Ma sincere eh. 
Mi è rimasta addosso la sensazione straniante di aver ascoltato. 

Non capisco la meritocrazia, senza un discorso serio sulla valutazione. 

Credo sia una parola in voga.   

E fa parecchio ridere pure me.


----------



## ipazia (27 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ti ho messo un like.


  

è un mondo difficile!!!


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2020)

Comunque siamo in una botte di ferro. 









						Sparito da sei mesi viene trovato mummificato nel vano areazione dell'ospedale
					

La scoperta da parte di alcuni operai impegnati in lavori di manutenzione al Gemelli. Disposta l'autopsia. Indaga la polizia




					www.romatoday.it


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> è un mondo difficile!!!


in lieve peggioramento....


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Evidentemente pensava che la vescica sfociasse nelle tube di Falloppio e quindi una bella pisciata si portava via tutto!


No. In vagina.


----------



## ipazia (27 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> in lieve peggioramento....



dai tempo al tempo...

il coronavirus gli fa una pippa alla paura (reattiva)...

che tempi....

A preoccuparmi, come in tutte le situazioni, non è l'emergenza in sè.
Una emergenza è per definizione emergenza. Quindi confusione, notizie che si rincorrono, dati da sistematizzare.
L'emergenza funziona come una emergenza.

A me preoccupano i colpi di coda. 
Nel clima, globale, che viviamo.
L'effetto farfalla, fondamentalmente...


----------



## stany (27 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Frequento un uomo che ricorda tutte le date e luoghi di nascita e di morte dei pittori del Rinascimento è pure formazioni e risultati di calcio.
> Proprio neurotipico non è.
> Una mia amica ricorda tutte le targhe degli amici (che gli amici non ricordano) e fa abitualmente giochi numerici trovando numeri primi o multipli...
> Non esiste un confine tra normalità e non normalità, ma solo tra normalità, nel senso di frequenza, e di scarsa frequenza.
> ...


Le tabelline?


----------



## stany (27 Febbraio 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Conosco una persona (uomo) con le stesse caratteristiche. Non è giovanissimo (sulla sessantina) ed è sposato. E' strano, perché in tutta la mia vita ho conosciuto solo una persona così, lui. Per caso abita vicino a Milano?
> 
> p.s. non è l'amico neurodiverso accennato in altro post. E' un altro. Questo è più un conoscente che amico


Minkia com'è piccolo il mondo


----------



## Darietto (27 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Parto dal fondo.
> Nessuna critica o polemica rilevata
> 
> Guarda, lo spettro è costantemente in studio e la neuro-tipicità è solo *un criterio che si sposta mano a mano che le ricerche evolvono.*
> ...


Qui rimanda un po' alla questione sui dibattiti interni alla comunità scientifica. Se i criteri si spostano ad ogni periodo evolutivo, come sarebbe giusto definire questi criteri, sempre giusti secondo un punto di vista parziale, o sbagliati da un punto di vista assoluto? 


Il secondo neretto non l'ho capito. 
In ogni caso penso, almeno per quello che rappresenta la mia educazione, si può scegliere o meno di accettare un lavoro, ma se lo fai e vieni pagato, devi farlo al meglio. Non puoi accettare un lavoro e successivamente farlo male perché non sei contento. E' semplice ed elementare etica. Per assurdo, credo sia anche la differenza tra lavoratore di destra e lavoratore di sinistra: il primo accetta un lavoro e lo fa senza lamentarsi. Se qualcosa non va semplicemente si licenzia e cerca altro. Il lavoratore di sinistra invece, una volta assunto diventa un po' come una zecca (forse da qui il termine zecca rossa  ): lavora male, si lamenta in continuazione, non va mai bene nulla ecc. ma allo stipendio non dice mai di no. Sciopero, caos e mille menate da comunisti.

Anche l'ultimo neretto non sono sicuro di averne inteso bene il senso.


----------



## Darietto (27 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mamma guarda un rettiliano!



Mamma guarda, un papero che parla!


----------



## Darietto (27 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Minkia com'è piccolo il mondo


abbiamo stabilito che non può essere la stessa persona


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Febbraio 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Mamma guarda, un papero che parla!


 Papero appartenente alla comunità scientifica, che con terrapiattisti, settici e complottardi di solito ci accende il camino


----------



## perplesso (27 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> io comunque non capisco bene l'uso di questi cazzo di like!!!
> 
> Quindi non capisco cosa vogliano dire le faccine che mi mettete in fondo ai post.
> Il pollice verso è "sono d'accordo?" oppure è ironia sull'essere d'accordo, quindi un dire "non sono d'accordo"?
> ...


in verità le abbiamo proprio perchè sapevamo di farti strippare.    gli occhi a cuore solo te puoi non aver capito cosa significhino


----------



## stany (27 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Oltre a questo c'è il fatto che chi ci governa ci somiglia. Quindi hanno fatto esattamente lo stesso percorso di tutti gli altri. solo con tempo a disposizione e dovendo prendere decisioni con una ricaduta incontrollabile (nei termini di diffusione e distorsione dell'informazione).
> 
> Trovo veramente stucchevole aspettarsi che i nostri governanti siano diversi da noi. Mica vengono da marte.
> 
> ...


No: abbiamo quel che ci meritiamo. Perché adesso un politico che propone delle idee, dei progetti con lungo orizzonte ma non utili nell'immediato, non lo vota nessuno. Adesso la massa vota chi urla di più, chi ha la battuta pronta, chi riesce ad individuare un nemico collettivo da combattere subito.
[/QUOTE]

 

ne ho sentite parecchie pure io...più di due.
Mica solo da donne comunque, pure dagli uomini!!

E anche roba pericolosa, mica che no.

comunque...più che meritare è chiedere.
La massa chiede è viene soddisfatta, compresa la soddisfazione di poter lamentarsi per l'incompetenza (quella altrui, sempre of course).

Uno dei punti è che da decenni l'educazione sociale è costruita sul rinforzo (negativo o positivo poco conta in termini di risposta comportamentale)
Ma.
Te vuoi insegnare al cane a pisciare fuori casa.
Allora, ti dicono gli educatori, rinforza l'emissione del comportamento atteso con un premio. La crocchetta.
La gente fa.
E si ritrova con cani che fanno micropisciatine ogni 30 mt.
Perchè?
Perchè invece che rinforzare correttamente il comportamento hanno rinforzato il premio (detta male, ma se mi metto a fare lo spiegone altro che prolissa).
E quindi il cane fa micropisciate per avere ogni volta la crocchetta.

E' simpatico no?
[/QUOTE]
Magari ha solo un problema alla vescica


----------



## stany (27 Febbraio 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Qui rimanda un po' alla questione sui dibattiti interni alla comunità scientifica. Se i criteri si spostano ad ogni periodo evolutivo, come sarebbe giusto definire questi criteri, sempre giusti secondo un punto di vista parziale, o sbagliati da un punto di vista assoluto?
> 
> 
> Il secondo neretto non l'ho capito.
> ...


Ah...ah.....che  analisi sociologica da stra-pazzo...


----------



## stany (27 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque siamo in una botte di ferro. View attachment 8888
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mummificato.... sennò sai che puzza!


----------



## abebis (27 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> io comunque non capisco bene l'uso di questi cazzo di like!!!
> 
> Quindi non capisco cosa vogliano dire le faccine che mi mettete in fondo ai post.
> Il pollice verso è "sono d'accordo?" oppure è ironia sull'essere d'accordo, quindi un dire "non sono d'accordo"?
> ...


Ok, ora abbiamo anche inventato il DSE: Disturbo Specifico dell'Emoji. Sei una disemotica! Ti assegneremo un utente di sostegno per il 33% del tempo che passerai sul forum (sorry se non possiamo arrivare al 100%: sai, con tutto il magnamagna che fa il nostro governo ladro...).

Comunque, sì: anch'io in generale sono un po' allergico ma il senso è proprio quello del neretto, in modo un po' da evitare un flusso di messaggi senza significato intrinseco che aumentano solo l'entropia delle discussioni, un po' per mimare una discussione dal vivo con le persone che si trovano faccia a faccia. Ti dico come le capisco io. O, più precisamente, come (parsimoniosamente) le metto io, pensando di essere tutti a chiacchiera seduti intorno ad un tavolo con delle belle birre, e usando la mimica corporea, con la traduzione se si dovesse mettere sul forum senza l'uso delle emoji, citando i messaggi, nonché il significato che gli attribuisco)

 = annuisco  (aka: "Ti quoto" = "Sono d'accordo con te")

 = applauso a scena aperta (aka: "Ti quoto con furore, anche gli spazi" = "Sono così d'accordo con te che ti farei un pompino")

 = riso sguaiato (aka: "Ahahaha, gran bella battuta!" = "Cazzo, è proprio una bella battuta, avrei voluto farla io, accidenti a te!")

 = faccia molto stupita (aka: "Ma dici sul serio?" = "Cazzo, non ci avevo proprio pensato a quest'eventualità...")

 = faccia sconsolata vagamente annuente (aka: "Purtroppo mi sa che hai ragione" = "Che mondo di merda!")

 = sguardo amichevolmente di traverso mentre si tira un tovagliolo di carta appallottolato (aka: "Hai detto una cosa che... guarda... me le tirerebbe dalle mani!" = "Se quello che hai detto fosse materiale, ne farei una polpetta e te la infilerei intera con la mano direttamente dentro lo stomaco!")

Voilà!

PS: naturalmente mi aspetto decine e decine di like a questo messaggio...


----------



## stany (27 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io tante le ho rimosse. Ne ho sentite veramente a vagonate.
> Ma sincere eh.
> Mi è rimasta addosso la sensazione straniante di aver ascoltato.
> 
> ...


Lo stakanovismo non esiste nell'occidente capitalista


----------



## Marjanna (27 Febbraio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Ok, ora abbiamo anche inventato il DSE: Disturbo Specifico dell'Emoji. Sei una disemotica! Ti assegneremo un utente di sostegno per il 33% del tempo che passerai sul forum (sorry se non possiamo arrivare al 100%: sai, con tutto il magnamagna che fa il nostro governo ladro...).
> 
> Comunque, sì: anch'io in generale sono un po' allergico ma il senso è proprio quello del neretto, in modo un po' da evitare un flusso di messaggi senza significato intrinseco che aumentano solo l'entropia delle discussioni, un po' per mimare una discussione dal vivo con le persone che si trovano faccia a faccia. Ti dico come le capisco io. O, più precisamente, come (parsimoniosamente) le metto io, pensando di essere tutti a chiacchiera seduti intorno ad un tavolo con delle belle birre, e usando la mimica corporea, con la traduzione se si dovesse mettere sul forum senza l'uso delle emoji, citando i messaggi, nonché il significato che gli attribuisco)
> 
> ...


Sono così d'accordo con te che ti farei un pompino associato a  mi mancava.
Una volta me l'ha messo @Brunetta... 

Comunque te sei certo certo che @stany l'abbia interpretato come te e che non fosse una simpatia evocativa?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Sono così d'accordo con te che ti farei un pompino associato a  mi mancava.
> Una volta me l'ha messo @Brunetta...
> 
> Comunque te sei certo certo che @stany l'abbia interpretato come te e che non fosse una simpatia evocativa?


 è espressioni di una vicinanza emotiva.


----------



## Darietto (27 Febbraio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> in verità le abbiamo proprio perchè sapevamo di farti strippare.    *gli occhi a cuore solo te puoi non aver capito cosa significhino*


Posso sbagliarmi, ma secondo me Ipazia un po ci fa


----------



## Darietto (27 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> *Papero appartenente alla comunità scientifica,* che con terrapiattisti, settici e complottardi di solito ci accende il camino


Ah interessante! E cosa fai, la cavia?


----------



## Skorpio (28 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> (non ho la televisione da più di 15 anni, quindi non ho idea di cosa passi in termini di spot sulle reti nazionali )
> 
> Va bene tutto @Skorpio.
> 
> ...


Io non mi aspettavo nulla di particolare  , men che meno lo stupore per le reazioni schizzate.
e lo ripeto, i provvedimenti presi vanno bene.

Sperare di sconfiggere l'ignoranza è illusorio, ma anche la mafia o la violenza sulle donne o la povertà o mille altre cose, nemmeno l'antirazzismo a tutti i costi si può sconfiggere


Questo non dispensa chi è preposto al governo di masse (e lo ha scelto lui di rivestire quei ruoli) a far più cose possibile.

In questa ottica lo spot di Amadeus è ancora una volta una iniziativa che condivido.

Tardiva (e non ho alcuna difficoltà a ripeterlo) ma buona

E non perché tutti gli ignoranti con Amadeus diventeranno dotti, ma perchè se anche solo 1 in più capirà come muoversi in quella che in 90 casi su 100 è una banale influenza, la azione sarà risultata maggiormente efficace

Io non ho bisogno che me lo dica Amadeus, tu non ha bisogno che te lo dica Amadeus.

Ma chi ha governo della situazione deve sapere che c'è anche chi ha bisogno che glielo dica Amadeus.

E quindi per me lodevole iniziativa.

Tardiva.
Ma lodevole


----------



## abebis (28 Febbraio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Sono così d'accordo con te che ti farei un pompino associato a  mi mancava.


Ma l'ho detto che quella era la _mia_ interpretazione con il _mio _linguaggio... E io sono stato (dis)educato nei migliori bassifondi delle varie Caracas italiane!

Però, dai: ormai il pompino è stato sdoganato in tutte le commedie per famiglie: non ne trovi una ormai senza un riferimento ad un pompino! 
Tra un po' si passa anche alla Disney: vedrai che non appena viene fatta la versione politically correct della bella addormentata in cui sarà lui a dormire e la principessa a svegliarlo, lo sveglierà non con un bacio ma... sì! Proprio con un pompino! 



> Una volta me l'ha messo @Brunetta...


Ma il pompino lo devi interpretare come metaforico di qualsiasi "cosa coccolosa" riesci a immaginare: un abbraccio, una carezza, un massaggio ai piedi...



> Comunque te sei certo certo che @stany l'abbia interpretato come te e che non fosse una simpatia evocativa?


Stante quanto appena detto, l'avrà interpretato traducendolo nel _suo_ linguaggio, no?


----------



## abebis (28 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> è espressioni di una vicinanza emotiva.


E quindi, anche in questo senso, un pompino ci sta tutto, no?


----------



## stany (28 Febbraio 2020)

=la pensi come me: ti amo!


----------



## Lara3 (28 Febbraio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non mi aspettavo nulla di particolare  , men che meno lo stupore per le reazioni schizzate.
> e lo ripeto, i provvedimenti presi vanno bene.
> 
> Sperare di sconfiggere l'ignoranza è illusorio, ma anche la mafia o la violenza sulle donne o la povertà o mille altre cose, nemmeno l'antirazzismo a tutti i costi si può sconfiggere
> ...


Lo trovò strano sul sito del ministero che compaia Amadeus con info sul coronavirus.
Non è mica San Remo. Vabbè l’informazione va fatta anche secondo il grado di comprensione del pubblico. Probabilmente l’italiano medio ascolta e segue di più perché l’ha detto Amadeus.


----------



## stany (28 Febbraio 2020)

Comunque che sia ridotto questo virus ad una banale influenza, non saprei. Stando alle evidenze dell'evoluzione sul territorio potremmo pensare che sia così
Ma ieri sera Un virologo di Padova su la7 non la pensava poi molto così; nel senso che estendendo il ragionamento della Capua in collegamento dagli Stati Uniti, alla fine ammetteva che il momdo  scientifico rispetto a questo virus, che è la prima volta che infesta l'uomo, non sa proprio nulla. Il virologo diceva che le  possibilità di mutazioni sono imprevedibili, nelle proprie manifestazioni e nel tempo che potrebbe essere anche di qualche anno, in cui la latenza del virus stesso potrebbe poi trasformarsi in una deflagrante pandemia incontrollabile per la quale anche un vaccino eventualmente scoperto nel breve termine non avrebbe efficacia.
Questo per dire che l'ottimismo serve, ma  non tutti gli scienziati sono concordi sulla valutazione della situazione.
Chiaramente anche loro parlavano di diffusione e di copertura del gregge, tali per cui la stragrande maggioranza dell'umanità svilupperà  gli anticorpi autonomamente.  Diversi studiosi ritengono che arriverà al 90% della popolazione, il contagio.
Speriamo che non si trasformi per spirito di sopravvivenza e che abbia la meglio.


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Comunque che sia ridotto questo virus ad una banale influenza, non saprei. Stando alle evidenze dell'evoluzione sul territorio potremmo pensare che sia così
> Ma ieri sera Un virologo di Padova su la7 non la pensava poi molto così; nel senso che estendendo il ragionamento della Capua in collegamento dagli Stati Uniti, alla fine ammetteva che il momdo  scientifico rispetto a questo virus, che è la prima volta che infesta l'uomo, non sa proprio nulla. Il virologo diceva che le  possibilità di mutazioni sono imprevedibili, nelle proprie manifestazioni e nel tempo che potrebbe essere anche di qualche anno, in cui la latenza del virus stesso potrebbe poi trasformarsi in una deflagrante pandemia incontrollabile per la quale anche un vaccino eventualmente scoperto nel breve termine non avrebbe efficacia.
> Questo per dire che l'ottimismo serve, ma  non tutti gli scienziati sono concordi sulla valutazione della situazione.
> Chiaramente anche loro parlavano di diffusione e di copertura del gregge, tali per cui la stragrande maggioranza dell'umanità svilupperà  gli anticorpi autonomamente.  Diversi studiosi ritengono che arriverà al 90% della popolazione, il contagio.
> Speriamo che non si trasformi per spirito di sopravvivenza e che abbia la meglio.


Esattamente. Non sappiamo nulla. Dovrebbe in questi casi vincere il principio di precauzione.
A inizio settimana tutti i giornali uscivano con titoli in cui in alcuni rientrava anche la parola strage.
Oggi si parla con tono fin troppo ottimistico catalizzando l'attenzione sui pazienti guariti.
In realtà ho dei forti dubbi che la situazione sia sotto controllo.
Ancora non so nulla di quel tampone della persona che conosco.
A livello microlocale, poi, le cose sono andate così.
Ti porto un esempio.
Alla GLS di San Giuliano Milanese vicino a Milano hanno avuto il caso di un dipendente egiziano di 40 anni che si è ammalato di Coronavirus.
Tu pensi che abbiano fatto i controlli sugli altri dipendenti? Neppure il sindaco è stato avvisato, poiché il cittadino non era residente del comune, ma proveniva da un altro. Con questa organizzazione pensi che sia possibile un'efficace azione di contenimento?








						Operaio positivo al coronavirus, la paura dei 250 colleghi: ''Abbandonati senza controlli''
					

Un lavoratore dell'impianto Gls Hub di San Giuliano Milanese, dipendente di una società fornitrice, è risultato positivo alla Covid-19, innescando la preoccupazione degli altri operai. La denuncia dei SI Cobas: "Controlli sanitari prima di tornare a lavorare"




					www.today.it


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2020)

Eppure:


----------



## Lara3 (28 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Esattamente. Non sappiamo nulla. Dovrebbe in questi casi vincere il principio di precauzione.
> A inizio settimana tutti i giornali uscivano con titoli in cui in alcuni rientrava anche la parola strage.
> Oggi si parla con tono fin troppo ottimistico catalizzando l'attenzione sui pazienti guariti.
> In realtà ho dei forti dubbi che la situazione sia sotto controllo.
> ...


PAGLIACCI


----------



## Lara3 (28 Febbraio 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Che problemaView attachment 8882


E adesso come si fa ?
Ogni coppia clandestina rischia di finire in quarantena dove va.
Un rischio in più.
Uffa


----------



## abebis (28 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Comunque che sia ridotto questo virus ad una banale influenza, non saprei. Stando alle evidenze dell'evoluzione sul territorio potremmo pensare che sia così


Però neanche è corretto trattarlo come se si trattasse della peste bubbonica, date sia la modalità di trasmissione del virus sia la struttura della società moderna.

Anche le influenze stagionali non sono tutte uguali: alcuni anni è particolarmente virulenta e "pesante", altri anni è poco più di un raffreddore.

La differenza principale tra questo virus e un'influenza particolarmente virulenta e pesante è che per questo virus non c'è (ancora) un vaccino con il quale poter vaccinare preventivamente tutte quelle categorie di persone più esposte agli effetti collaterali dei sintomi, come ogni anno invece si fa con l'influenza (immunodepressi, anziani, malati di altre patologie, operatori sanitari, insegnanti, ecc...).

Quanto alle altre nazioni, il virus non c'è perché... non l'hanno cercato! Ora che stanno iniziando a cercarlo, spaventati dal "contagio italiano"!, iniziano a trovarlo sistematicamente. La mia previsione è che tempo una settimana e tutta l'Europa sarà nella stessa situazione in cui è l'Italia ora (SE divulgano tutti i dati..., cosa su cui non scommetterei un pelo incarnito, visto che hanno imparato la nostra lezione...).

Guarda cosa pensano i medici di famiglia in UK:

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...dea-government-failing-on-coronavirus-say-gps

In particolare: 
_“It’s a catch 22,” said Sarah. “The government aren’t doing one thing or the other. They’re not containing it, like they did in China, and they’re not testing for it. They have no idea of the problem.”_

Direi che c'è scritto tutto in questa semplice frase!


----------



## Lara3 (28 Febbraio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Però neanche è corretto trattarlo come se si trattasse della peste bubbonica, date sia la modalità di trasmissione del virus sia la struttura della società moderna.
> 
> Anche le influenze stagionali non sono tutte uguali: alcuni anni è particolarmente virulenta e "pesante", altri anni è poco più di un raffreddore.
> 
> ...


Tipico dell’Italia: avere tanta fantasia da vantarsi quando non c’è niente da vantarsi.
Adesso sono i più bravi perché lo hanno diagnosticato prima.
Non si rendono neanche conto delle stupidaggini che dicono.


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Però neanche è corretto trattarlo come se si trattasse della peste bubbonica, date sia la modalità di trasmissione del virus sia la struttura della società moderna.
> 
> Anche le influenze stagionali non sono tutte uguali: alcuni anni è particolarmente virulenta e "pesante", altri anni è poco più di un raffreddore.
> 
> ...


Stiamo facendo quello che è stato fatto in Cina.
Occultiamo le informazioni.
Probabilmente speriamo negli anticorpi più forti della bella stagione e in un calo della diffusione naturale.
Al momento stanno però cominciando ad andare in crisi in alcuni ospedali.
Non so se negli UK si stia verificando questo fenomeno.
La differenza sta nella capacità del sistema sanitario di far fronte alle emergenze.


----------



## stany (28 Febbraio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Però neanche è corretto trattarlo come se si trattasse della peste bubbonica, date sia la modalità di trasmissione del virus sia la struttura della società moderna.
> 
> Anche le influenze stagionali non sono tutte uguali: alcuni anni è particolarmente virulenta e "pesante", altri anni è poco più di un raffreddore.
> 
> ...


----------



## abebis (28 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Stiamo facendo quello che è stato fatto in Cina.
> Occultiamo le informazioni.
> Probabilmente speriamo negli anticorpi più forti della bella stagione e in un calo della diffusione naturale.
> Al momento stanno però cominciando ad andare in crisi in alcuni ospedali.
> ...


Fatti un'idea...  

https://www.theguardian.com/society...-only-has-15-beds-for-worst-respiratory-cases


----------



## oriente70 (28 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E adesso come si fa ?
> Ogni coppia clandestina rischia di finire in quarantena dove va.
> Un rischio in più.
> Uffa


Scherzi , pensa essere bloccati in quarantena in qualche motel ...


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Fatti un'idea...
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/society...-only-has-15-beds-for-worst-respiratory-cases


Non sembra siano messi bene.


----------



## Lara3 (28 Febbraio 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Scherzi , pensa essere bloccati in quarantena in qualche motel ...


14 giorni


----------



## spleen (28 Febbraio 2020)

Vabbè, non ho letto tutto ma mi sento di dire una cosa: parlare del due per cento di mortalità che riguarda (per fortuna e solo- cit.) immunodepressi ed anziani come sentito parlare da politici e qualche virologa come se si trattasse di rattatuia è di un cinismo vomitevole.
Se poi vogliamo buttarla sul solito benealtrismo per cui anche l'influenza normale, i tumori, il fumo e via discorrendo fanno morti ok, prendo atto che come al solito le tragedie sono inevitabili solo finchè riguardano gli altri.
Il due per cento è una cifra mostruosa, su 10 milioni di potenziali persone infettate sono 20 000 morti, l'equivalente di una cittadina di cospicue dimensioni.
Vorrei essere trattato da politica ed informazione con precisione e rispetto per la mia intelligenza.
E vorrei soprattutto che da questa situazione si imparasse qualcosa, magari a fronteggiare in futuro un virus più mortale, senza dover per forza pensare che ai tempi della globalizzazione l'umanità debba vivere con una pistola puntata alla tempia.


----------



## abebis (28 Febbraio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Vabbè, non ho letto tutto ma mi sento di dire una cosa: parlare del due per cento di mortalità che riguarda (per fortuna e solo- cit.) immunodepressi ed anziani come sentito parlare da politici e qualche virologa come se si trattasse di rattatuia è di un cinismo vomitevole.
> Se poi vogliamo buttarla sul solito benealtrismo per cui anche l'influenza normale, i tumori, il fumo e via discorrendo fanno morti ok, prendo atto che come al solito le tragedie sono inevitabili solo finchè riguardano gli altri.
> Il due per cento è una cifra mostruosa, su 10 milioni di potenziali persone infettate sono 20 000 morti, l'equivalente di una cittadina di cospicue dimensioni.
> Vorrei essere trattato da politica ed informazione con precisione e rispetto per la mia intelligenza.
> *E vorrei soprattutto che da questa situazione si imparasse qualcosa, magari a fronteggiare in futuro un virus più mortale, senza dover per forza pensare che ai tempi della globalizzazione l'umanità debba vivere con una pistola puntata alla tempia.*


Tu presumi sull'Uomo un potere deterministico nei confronti della vita che, semplicemente, non ha.


----------



## ipazia (28 Febbraio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non mi aspettavo nulla di particolare  , men che meno lo stupore per le reazioni schizzate.
> e lo ripeto, i provvedimenti presi vanno bene.
> 
> Sperare di sconfiggere l'ignoranza è illusorio, ma anche la mafia o la violenza sulle donne o la povertà o mille altre cose, nemmeno l'antirazzismo a tutti i costi si può sconfiggere
> ...


Io invece continuo a stupirmi e a incazzarmi della stupidità.
Non perchè non me la aspetti.
Ma perchè non stupirmi, dal mio punto di vista, è rimanere indifferente.
E potrei rimanere indifferente se vivessi su una montagna in un eremo, ma ho deciso di non andarci in un eremo quindi mi stupisco.
E non ho il minimo timore di dire alla gente "sei stupida. Pensa un po', hai bisogno che un amadeus ti dica cosa fare. coglione".

Poi magari limito le parolacce.
a seconda del contesto.

Allo stesso modo non mi stupisco che la stupidità appartenga anche a chi ci governa. Ribadisco che non vengono da marte. Sono nati e cresciuti in questo paese e ne sono i rappresentanti.
voluti e benvoluti.

Quindi mi stupisco, in bene stavolta, che nel giro di solo una settimana abbiano capito di limitare le informazioni e blindarle e che abbiano piantato un amadeus che traduce dieci righe in un linguaggio per immagine.

In questi giorni è stata virale la questione della scopa che ogni 3500 anni sta in piedi da sola. Mi stupisco che la gente ci creda. Che non riesca davvero a fare il millimetrico passettino di ragionamento che gli permette di non essere globalmente presa per il culo.
Ma lo ritengo anche inevitabile.
E' intervenuta la nasa per dire "essù, signori...dai, se aveste provato ieri sarebbe stata in piedi lo stesso. Fate i bravi".

E' avvilente. comunque.

Il risultato?
e questo sì che mi fa incazzare a manetta perchè volente o nolente mi tocca subire le conseguenze della massa di idioti che 'è in circolazione.
Informazioni blindate. E razionalmente non posso che concordare. E' l'unica risposta valida.
Ma io che le informazioni le so gestire mi scazzo mica poco a finire allineata con il i bovi (senza offesa per i bovi) che ci sono in giro.

E questo mi spinge a continuare a stupirmi, a non essere indifferente, a non delegare e non cercare esternamente la soluzione alla stupidità (non c'è cura eh alla stupidità. Salvo i calci in culo. Affettuosi a volte. Ma pur sempre calci in culo).

come mi fa incazzare che quando vado in strada rischio un frontale perchè ci sono degli stupidi che guidano leggendo il giornale, rispondendo al telefonino, mettendosi il rossetto o chissà che cazzo di altro gli viene in mente di fare mentre guidano.

E continuo anche qui a stupirmi. E a dire.
E anche ad usare.
Se sei un coglione o una cogliona ti uso per quello che sei. coglione.

Se devo essere sincera, lo stupore mi serve per stemperare il disprezzo.
Se disprezzassi e basta mi deprimerei.
Preferisco stupirmi e fare il giochetto che mi serve per dirmi "uh....ma non me lo aspettavo che eri coglione!!!" tira su il morale.

Continua a stupirmi comunque, e per gli stessi motivi, che una classe politica venga criticata per quello che è quando quello che è è sotto gli occhi di tutti da 30 anni.
E mi stupisco che in mezzo tutte queste critiche non venga a nessuno il desiderio di essere un po' migliore.

Poi mi ricordo che fa fin troppo comodo criticare esternamente senza fare un cazzo.
Anzi, la lamentela serve proprio al tipo di parassitismo tipicamente umano.
Fai tu. così mentre critico te riesco per un po' a far finta di non essere un coglione io.

Facendo ovviamente finta, tutti i santi giorni, che non ci siano deficienti in giro.

Sto riuscendo a spiegarti il motivo per cui ho scritto e continuo a scrivere che non capisco?

In tutto questo, alla fine esce il vero tessuto sociale di questo paese (ma non solo).
E' vergognoso che ci si consoli pensando che "io sono fuori dalla categoria a rischio quindi..."
Come lo è che la classe politica non abbia le palle di tirare calci in culo a tutti a riguardo, ma anzi, strategicamente in termini di comunicazione usi questo tipo di argomentazione per tranquillizzare degli imbecilli.
Senza minimamente pensare, nella miopia generale, che è esattamente questo tip di meccanismo mentale che porta poi gli imbecilli in questione a vuotare i supermercati comprando le brioche o la pasta ma non la farina.
E ancor di più non va minimamente ad impattare su un percorso educativo sociale di responsabilizzazione.
E piace agli imbecilli questo.

Un po' come il bambino che vuole la nutella e la mamma per non avere troppe rotture di coglioni alla fine gli compra la nutella.

Perchè il discorso per cui mi impegno a stupirmi ogni giorno resta questo: per non avere rotture di coglioni io, ti accontento anche se ti accontento rinforzando la tua imbecillità.

E poi ci stupiamo che la classe politica non sappia comunicare in modo adeguato?

Essù.


----------



## ivanl (28 Febbraio 2020)

standing ovation


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Vabbè, non ho letto tutto ma mi sento di dire una cosa: parlare del due per cento di mortalità che riguarda (per fortuna e solo- cit.) immunodepressi ed anziani come sentito parlare da politici e qualche virologa come se si trattasse di rattatuia è di un cinismo vomitevole.
> Se poi vogliamo buttarla sul solito benealtrismo per cui anche l'influenza normale, i tumori, il fumo e via discorrendo fanno morti ok, prendo atto che come al solito le tragedie sono inevitabili solo finchè riguardano gli altri.
> Il due per cento è una cifra mostruosa, su 10 milioni di potenziali persone infettate sono 20 000 morti, l'equivalente di una cittadina di cospicue dimensioni.
> Vorrei essere trattato da politica ed informazione con precisione e rispetto per la mia intelligenza.
> E vorrei soprattutto che da questa situazione si imparasse qualcosa, magari a fronteggiare in futuro un virus più mortale, senza dover per forza pensare che ai tempi della globalizzazione l'umanità debba vivere con una pistola puntata alla tempia.


Quoto.
Ti correggo solo su un punto: il tasso di letalità è medio.
Si basa sui pazienti positivi accertati (quindi potrebbe essere più basso su tutta la popolazione) e non tiene conto dell'età.
Però per gli anziani è assai più alto di quello che viene sbandierato dai media. I dati però sono in continuo aggiornamento e si basano soprattutto su quelli comunicati dalla Cina.
Diciamo che 10 persone contagiate su 100 oltre i 70 anni muoiono.

.


----------



## ipazia (28 Febbraio 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Qui rimanda un po' alla questione sui dibattiti interni alla comunità scientifica. Se i criteri si spostano ad ogni periodo evolutivo, come sarebbe giusto definire questi criteri, sempre giusti secondo un punto di vista parziale, o sbagliati da un punto di vista assoluto?
> 
> 
> Il secondo neretto non l'ho capito.
> ...


Se fossi interna alla comunità scientifica ti risponderei che i criteri sono per l'appunto criteri.
Ossia etichette temporanee che hanno la funzione di basi per permettere avanzamento e che quindi non sono da considerare nè giusti nè sbagliati e nemmeno assoluti.
Ma che sono giusti o sbagliati declinando le evidenze metodologiche e collocandole in una statistica numerica e nella ripetibilità della loro validità. E che in questi termini sono pure assoluti.
Fino a quando nuove evidenze scientifiche non li disconfermano.
Se appartenessi alla comunità scientifica ti potrei anche dire che mi piacerebbe tanto che il tempo della ricerca e delle prove e delle validazioni corrispondesse al tempo di soluzione desiderato. Ma non è così. Il tempo comanda. E serve tempo perchè ci si possa muovere con cognizione di causa. E ti potrei dire che come scienziata coltivo il dubbio. Se non coltivassi il dubbio non potrei avanzare nella ricerca. E coltivo pure le visioni, che sono fondamentali per uscire dal conosciuto e addentrarsi in ipotesi innovative. Ma, come scienziata, ti direi anche che quei dubbi me li terrei per me o per chi condivide con me le mie conoscenze, perchè se è vero che il dubbio permette avanzamento è anche vero che il dubbio sconnesso e collocato nell'emotività e nella paura non può che creare confusione.

Ma siccome non appartengo alla comunità scientifica ti posso dire che se la comunità, che ne sa più di me, fissa un criterio io quel criterio lo rispetto perchè ritengo che non faccia buon gioco a nessuno fissare criteri inutili dal punto di vista della qualità della vita.
E lo rispetto anche perchè non ho nessuna competenza che mi permetta, responsabilmente verso me stessa, di discuterlo con cognizione di causa e non per impulso emotivo.
E come non appartenente alla comunità scientifica ma non stupida, mi fido del fatto che ci si è mossi da quando un ascesso in bocca ti portava alla morte senza neanche antidolorifici.
Come ignorante penso che servono i soldi per fare ricerca. Per farla bene.
E che non vorrei essere al posto di chi si barcamena fra il recuperare fondi e il tenere la barra dritta della ricerca trovando compromessi costantemente, senza perderci nè in dignità personale nè in onore e fedeltà.

In tutto questo ribadisco che il complottismo, il sentirsi esclusi è una scusa per non ammettere di non avere il controllo su di sè e sulla propria salute e individuare un nemico con cui prendersela cercando la via più semplice per aggirare l'ostacolo. Ossia il nemico esterno.

A riguardo, se ti può interessare, in termini sociologici ci sono studi interessanti a partire da Luhmann sulla funzione dello straniero (inteso come nemico esterno) nel costruire appartenenza (e quindi sicurezza).

Il secondo neretto era un modo per dire che raramente ho conosciute persone che si rapportano al loro lavoro uscendo dall'ottica della vittima in rivolta verso il capo cattivo. Un sacco di lamentela, ma pochissime prese di posizione concrete e costanti nella quotidianità.
Solo che l'operaio negli anni 70 aveva ragion d'essere. Oggi no.

Non mi è mai interessata la destra o la sinistra.
Ho sempre ritenuto gli schieramenti solo soddisfacimento di bisogni di appartenenza del singolo. E ho sempre pensato che la massa che appartiene allo schieramento tendenzialmente ripete un pensiero prodotto e non autoprodotto.
E già questo mi fa scadere qualunque tipo di schieramento. Politico, religioso o quel che si vuole.
Fra l'altro sono decenni che si studia il conflitto, la sua gestione e la funzione che svolgono i gruppi.

Io storicamente non appartengo a nessun gruppo. Neppure da adolescente ho sperimentato il piacere di appartenere ad un gruppo sentendo sempre e comunque più il laccio al collo che un arricchimento. Sono un cane sciolto. E sono una solitaria. Quindi ogni mio riferimento non è politico e neppure religioso. sono sempre stata una osservatrice esterna.

L'ultimo neretto era riferito al medico che dichiara in privato una cosa e poi pubblicamente un'altra.
Mi fa pensare all'infantilismo di chi fuma di nascosto.
Ed è infantile, irresponsabile s stupido.

Se un medico mi facesse il discorso che ti ha fatto quel medico da me non riceverebbe in cambio rose rosse, fidati.
Gli farei il mazzo. Seriamente.
Ma forse sono più trasparente di quel che credo, a me discorsi di quel genere non me li ha mai fatti nessuno.
E chi nel mio ambito ha provato ad iniziarne si è stoppato nel giro di 30 secondi.
Non reagisco per niente morbidamente alla vigliaccheria di chi si nasconde a fumare dalla mamma.
Fra l'altro, io ho iniziato a fumare a 15 anni e a 16 l'ho dichiarato. Mi ero già rotta il cazzo di tutte le menate che comporta il fumare di nascosto.
Ero un'adolescente difficile.


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2020)

E scusatemi tutti, ma neanche questa tabellina sono riusciti a trasmettere correttamente i nostri giornalisti.
Che stanno farneticando da giorni di un tasso di letalità del 3% che riguarda soprattutto gli anziani.
La gente è convinta che siano a rischio solo il 3% dei novantenni....


----------



## ipazia (28 Febbraio 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> standing ovation


ciao, spero tu stia bene


----------



## oriente70 (28 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> 14 giorni


Fai festa


----------



## ipazia (28 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E scusatemi tutti, ma neanche questa tabellina sono riusciti a trasmettere correttamente i nostri giornalisti.
> Che stanno farneticando da giorni di un tasso di letalità del 3% che riguarda soprattutto gli anziani.
> La gente è convinta che siano a rischio solo il 3% dei novantenni....


beh...ma l'obiettivo di dar da mangiare alla tranquillità è raggiunto, o no? 

Come la tabellina l'hai trovata tu, la può trovare chiunque. Credo tu non abbia canali particolari di informazione. 

Ma fa più comodo non cercarla e sentirsi raccontare la favola della buonanotte. 
come è piaciuto il racconto da apocalisse zombie.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sto riuscendo a spiegarti il motivo per cui ho scritto e continuo a scrivere che non capisco?


Si


----------



## ipazia (28 Febbraio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> in verità le abbiamo proprio perchè sapevamo di farti strippare.    gli occhi a cuore solo te puoi non aver capito cosa significhino


prrrrrrrrrrr....

Mi tocca usare wa e ho capito che piace che venga inviata la faccina col bacio a cuoricino, presente? 
La mando. Se capisco che dall'altra parte ne hanno esigenza per essere rinforzati.
Ma francamente mi inquieta e non ne capisco il senso di tutti sti cuoricini. 

E poi lo sai, mi stan sul cazzo i cuoricini. 
Meglio un pompino! concreto, semplice diretto. ta dà! 

Non possiamo mettere una emoticon a pompino?


----------



## ipazia (28 Febbraio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Ok, ora abbiamo anche inventato il DSE: Disturbo Specifico dell'Emoji. Sei una disemotica! Ti assegneremo un utente di sostegno per il 33% del tempo che passerai sul forum (sorry se non possiamo arrivare al 100%: sai, con tutto il magnamagna che fa il nostro governo ladro...).
> 
> Comunque, sì: anch'io in generale sono un po' allergico ma il senso è proprio quello del neretto, in modo un po' da evitare un flusso di messaggi senza significato intrinseco che aumentano solo l'entropia delle discussioni, un po' per mimare una discussione dal vivo con le persone che si trovano faccia a faccia. Ti dico come le capisco io. O, più precisamente, come (parsimoniosamente) le metto io, pensando di essere tutti a chiacchiera seduti intorno ad un tavolo con delle belle birre, e usando la mimica corporea, con la traduzione se si dovesse mettere sul forum senza l'uso delle emoji, citando i messaggi, nonché il significato che gli attribuisco)
> 
> ...



Uh... i disturbi basta cercarli e catalogarli che si trovano ovunque, ma non lo dire troppo in giro, che poi sembra che la normalità sia un concetto teorico...shhhhh 

E grazie per l'utente di sostegno. Capisco solo per il 33,%...fra l'altro nuovo disturbo, niente ancora legge di riferimento per inserirlo nel quadro generale è già tanto! 
Credo che potrebbe bastarmi, ho una sufficiente padronanza delle skills necessarie a garantirmi una buona qualità della vita nel mondo emoticon 

La traduzione è bella!! Mi sono rotolata leggendoti.
Sostengo che servirebbe una faccina a pompino ma anche una cunnilungus e sarebbero pure adatte al contesto!


----------



## ivanl (28 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao, spero tu stia bene


si, grazie mille  (visto che hai imparato il significato )


----------



## ipazia (28 Febbraio 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> si, grazie mille  (visto che hai imparato il significato )




imparo in fretta!! 

Son contenta tu stia bene! 
E' bello rileggerti ogni tanto


----------



## ipazia (28 Febbraio 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Posso sbagliarmi, ma secondo me Ipazia un po ci fa


e certo che ci faccio!!
mica sono una roccia (e a volte, minchia come mi piacerebbe essere una roccia. O anche un sasso eh, andrebbe bene anche sasso)

O in alternativa potrei essere puro Essere...una Dea...
Wow!!!


----------



## ipazia (28 Febbraio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si


Questo mi interessava    Grazie


----------



## ivanl (28 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> e certo che ci faccio!!
> mica sono una roccia (e a volte, minchia come mi piacerebbe essere una roccia. O anche un sasso eh, andrebbe bene anche sasso)
> 
> O in alternativa potrei essere puro Essere...una Dea...
> Wow!!!


ti ci vedo benissimo


----------



## ipazia (28 Febbraio 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> ti ci vedo benissimo


  

Anche io...stasera lo propongo a G....se ne esco indenne, potrebbe essere divertente


----------



## perplesso (28 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> prrrrrrrrrrr....
> 
> Mi tocca usare wa e ho capito che piace che venga inviata la faccina col bacio a cuoricino, presente?
> La mando. Se capisco che dall'altra parte ne hanno esigenza per essere rinforzati.
> ...


per me va bene, direi anche una a smorzacandela


----------



## spleen (28 Febbraio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Tu presumi sull'Uomo un potere deterministico nei confronti della vita che, semplicemente, non ha.


Io presumo un bel niente, semplicemente non sono un fatalista e le discussioni sulla caducità della condizione umana mi interessano fino ad un certo punto.  Se a qualcuno va bene ballare sulla tolda del Titanic che affonda perché tanto considera che l’essenza della vita sia ballare è libero di farlo ma non è il mio punto di vista.

E detto per inciso non lo era nemmeno quello di Salk, di Sabin e delle migliaia di persone che hanno speso l’esistenza per cercare di migliorare le condizioni e proteggere l’ umanità, per un principio di miglioramento, di precauzione e sopravvivenza che non dovrebbe mancare a nessuno. 
Sempre secondo me eh.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Io presumo un bel niente, semplicemente non sono un fatalista e le discussioni sulla caducità della condizione umana mi interessano fino ad un certo punto.  Se a qualcuno va bene ballare sulla tolda del Titanic che affonda perché tanto considera che l’essenza della vita sia ballare è libero di farlo ma non è il mio punto di vista.
> 
> E detto per inciso non lo era nemmeno quello di Salk, di Sabin e delle migliaia di persone che hanno speso l’esistenza per cercare di migliorare le condizioni e proteggere l’ umanità, per un principio di miglioramento, di precauzione e sopravvivenza che non dovrebbe mancare a nessuno.
> Sempre secondo me eh.


Però bisogna anche nelle precauzioni trovare un equilibrio tra chi attraversa l’autostrada bendato e chi non si muove dal letto. Si fa un calcolo dei rischi. Diventare anoressici per prevenire il colesterolo non è sano.
Fuori di metafora si adottano precauzioni ragionevoli per un tempo ragionevole, considerando anche se bloccare tutte le attività può portare a morire sani, ma di fame.


----------



## spleen (28 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però bisogna anche nelle precauzioni trovare un equilibrio tra chi attraversa l’autostrada bendato e chi non si muove dal letto. Si fa un calcolo dei rischi. Diventare anoressici per prevenire il colesterolo non è sano.
> Fuori di metafora si adottano precauzioni ragionevoli per un tempo ragionevole, considerando anche se bloccare tutte le attività può portare a morire sani, ma di fame.


Ho detto forse qualcosa di diverso?
Semplicemente ho puntualizzato il fatto che per una pandemia il genere umano dovrebbe atrezzarsi, in modo razionale, non tutti in ordine sparso come adesso.
Ti risulta che a parte le light indicazioni dell' OMS qualcuno si sia mosso in tal senso?
Ti risulta che qualcuno si stia coordinando? Ti risulta che qualcuno nella politica mondiale cerchi di trarre qualche conclusione per la pandemia prossima ventura?
Guarda che la stupidità del genere umano si misura da queste cose, non dalla caduta del pil.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho detto forse qualcosa di diverso?
> Semplicemente ho puntualizzato il fatto che per una pandemia il genere umano dovrebbe atrezzarsi, in modo razionale, non tutti in ordine sparso come adesso.
> Ti risulta che a parte le light indicazioni dell' OMS qualcuno si sia mosso in tal senso?
> Ti risulta che qualcuno si stia coordinando? Ti risulta che qualcuno nella politica mondiale cerchi di trarre qualche conclusione per la pandemia prossima ventura?
> Guarda che la stupidità del genere umano si misura da queste cose, non dalla caduta del pil.


Immagino, certamente pecco di ottimismo, che ci siano dei modelli di organizzazione per casi epidemici. 
Credo anche che, come in caso di guerra, le perdite possano essere previste. Ovviamente preferirei non essere tra queste.
Ma sappiamo bene che i paesi che hanno maggior potere se ne fregano altamente delle perdite.
Se ne fregano anche di destabilizzare medio oriente e Africa del Nord (e a cascata l’Europa) per eliminare chi non vogliono.
Personalmente non attraverso l’autostrada. Per il resto ...resto fatalista.


----------



## spleen (28 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Immagino, certamente pecco di ottimismo, che ci siano dei modelli di organizzazione per casi epidemici.
> Credo anche che, come in caso di guerra, le perdite possano essere previste. Ovviamente preferirei non essere tra queste.
> Ma sappiamo bene che i paesi che hanno maggior potere se ne fregano altamente delle perdite.
> Se ne fregano anche di destabilizzare medio oriente e Africa del Nord (e a cascata l’Europa) per eliminare chi non vogliono.
> Personalmente non attraverso l’autostrada. Per il resto ...resto fatalista.


Nemmeno io sono ottimista ma non sono nemmeno fatalista.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Nemmeno io sono ottimista ma non sono nemmeno fatalista.


Visti i presidenti di regione che ci ritroviamo non possiamo che essere fatalisti, sono ...fatali.


----------



## abebis (28 Febbraio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Io presumo un bel niente, semplicemente non sono un fatalista e le discussioni sulla caducità della condizione umana mi interessano fino ad un certo punto.  Se a qualcuno va bene ballare sulla tolda del Titanic che affonda perché tanto considera che l’essenza della vita sia ballare è libero di farlo ma non è il mio punto di vista.


Non è questione di cinismo né di fatalismo: è questione di avere contezza del nostro essere nel grande schema delle cose e voler nascondere ciò dietro i progressi dell'umanità porta alla scena ridicola che ho visto di un'amica dei miei, cinquantenne, che è andata in depressione perché non riusciva ad accettare la morte della madre ottantenne, lei che, mille anni fa, sarebbe probabilmente già morta di vecchiaia a cinquant'anni!

Mia nonna viaggia a cavallo dei novanta: è sopravvissuta ad un tumore quindici anni fa e ad un infarto qualche anno fa. Se prende il coronavirus, probabilmente non sopravvive. Da qui a considerarla vittima del coronavirus, secondo me ce ne corre: se sarà, sarà vittima... della vita. Se non sarà, potrebbe essere un banale raffreddore causato dal condizionatore dei supermercati d'agosto a darle la spinta che non può sopportare. Ma, nella situazione in cui è, può essere qualsiasi cosa. Ma non sarà quella cosa la causa della sua morte.



> E detto per inciso non lo era nemmeno quello di Salk, di Sabin e delle migliaia di persone che hanno speso l’esistenza per cercare di migliorare le condizioni e proteggere l’ umanità, per un principio di miglioramento, di precauzione e sopravvivenza che non dovrebbe mancare a nessuno.
> Sempre secondo me eh.


Ma dai, che c'entra questo? Il fatto di lavorare coscienziosamente e contribuire al bene comune, non ha niente a che vedere con il non essere consapevole della nostra posizione.



spleen ha detto:


> Semplicemente ho puntualizzato il fatto che per una pandemia il genere umano dovrebbe atrezzarsi, in modo razionale, non tutti in ordine sparso come adesso.


E quale sarebbe il modo di attrezzarsi in modo razionale per impedire il diffondersi di un virus che si diffonde semplicemente respirando la stessa aria che ha respirato una persona che magari sta nell'altro capo della stanza, o che ti ha attraversato la strada davanti, e che a guardarla non mostra assolutamente niente di allarmante? 
Onestamente: io questo davvero non riesco a capirlo.
Cioè: non siamo in grado di contenere un'infezione come l'HIV che si trasmette solo trombando, quindi con un contatto decisamente "non casuale" e neanche tanto frequente, possiamo davvero pensare di bloccare un virus che resta sospeso nell'aria che abbiamo respirato dopo che siamo passati? Neanche queste misure draconiane che sono state prese possono essere efficaci.

E sarebbe la stessa cosa per l'influenza, eh? L'unica differenza sostanziale tra l'usuale influenza di stagione e questo virus è che per l'influenza di stagione esiste un vaccino che mette al riparo la maggior parte delle persone a rischio e le persone che hanno più contatti con gli altri, dando un po' di contenimento alla propagazione del virus. Altrimenti anche la normale l'influenza di stagione avrebbe una "mortalità" ben superiore allo 0,2%.

Ripeto, non è questione di fatalismo né di cinismo: è questione semplicemente di riconoscere che l'uomo non può essere in grado di eradicare del tutto l'inevitabile selezione naturale che ha governato lo sviluppo della vita sulla Terra, per quanto questo possa essere doloroso quando ci tocca da vicino.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Febbraio 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Ah interessante! E cosa fai, la cavia?


Cavie lo siamo tutti. Comuque viviseziono cervelli per passione.


----------



## spleen (28 Febbraio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Non è questione di cinismo né di fatalismo: è questione di avere contezza del nostro essere nel grande schema delle cose e voler nascondere ciò dietro i progressi dell'umanità porta alla scena ridicola che ho visto di un'amica dei miei, cinquantenne, che è andata in depressione perché non riusciva ad accettare la morte della madre ottantenne, lei che, mille anni fa, sarebbe probabilmente già morta di vecchiaia a cinquant'anni!
> 
> Mia nonna viaggia a cavallo dei novanta: è sopravvissuta ad un tumore quindici anni fa e ad un infarto qualche anno fa. Se prende il coronavirus, probabilmente non sopravvive. Da qui a considerarla vittima del coronavirus, secondo me ce ne corre: se sarà, sarà vittima... della vita. Se non sarà, potrebbe essere un banale raffreddore causato dal condizionatore dei supermercati d'agosto a darle la spinta che non può sopportare. Ma, nella situazione in cui è, può essere qualsiasi cosa. Ma non sarà quella cosa la causa della sua morte.
> 
> ...


La selezione naturale centra un emerito cazzo nella faccenda, come centra un emerito cazzo il ragionamento sull' inutilità delle misure precauzionali. L'umanità è quello che è in funzione del fatto che qualcuno si è preoccupato, non in funzione del fatto che ha allargato le braccia difronte alle sciagure. E' una faccenda di atteggiamento.
Ma ripeto, se per qualcuno il problema è il pil fate pure, io la penso diversamente.


----------



## abebis (28 Febbraio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> La selezione naturale centra un emerito cazzo nella faccenda, come centra un emerito cazzo il ragionamento sull' inutilità delle misure precauzionali. L'umanità è quello che è in funzione del fatto che qualcuno si è preoccupato, non in funzione del fatto che ha allargato le braccia difronte alle sciagure. E' una faccenda di atteggiamento.
> Ma ripeto, se per qualcuno il problema è il pil fate pure, io la penso diversamente.


Domanda semplice e secca: se tu fossi il dittatore della Terra, cosa avresti fatto per evitare il diffondersi di questo virus?


----------



## spleen (28 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Visti i presidenti di regione che ci ritroviamo non possiamo che essere fatalisti, sono ...fatali.


Perchè il governo centrale ha brillato, vero? Come pure ha brillato l'unione europea, solerte nel fornirci la misura minima dei cetrioli, incapace di un coordinamento centrale su faccende di salute pubblica dalle quali si guada bene di entrare.


----------



## spleen (28 Febbraio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Domanda semplice e secca: se tu fossi il dittatore della Terra, cosa avresti fatto per evitare il diffondersi di questo virus?


E' una domanda senza senso.
Le domande dovrebbero essere queste:
1- Esiste vista la globalizzazione prima o dopo un pericolo di grave pandemia? (Pensa un po' persino i simpson lo avevano previsto).
2-In caso di pandemia è possibile fare qualcosa? E se si, cosa?
Perciò la faccenda eventualmente doveva essere presa in altri termini e a livello internazionale. 
A me non risulta del resto che nesuno ci abbia nemmeno mai provato, non esiste un piano di ONU o OMS o quantaltro per affrontare concretamente una pandemia.
Se a qualcuno vanno bene le cose come stanno evidentemente ci avrà le sue ragioni.
Farle digerire a me anche no per piacere.


----------



## abebis (28 Febbraio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Perciò la faccenda eventualmente doveva essere presa in altri termini e a livello internazionale.


Appunto: se tu fossi il dittatore della Terra saresti tu a livello internazionale ad avere tutti i poteri e a poter prendere tutte le decisioni, anche quelle preventive che invochi.

Quindi la domanda ha perfettamente senso e te la ripeto: se tu avessi e avessi avuto pieni poteri su tutto, cosa avresti fatto per non far diffondere il virus? Oppure, una volta diffuso, cosa avresti fatto per bloccarlo e farlo sparire?

Cose concrete, non "qualcuno ci doveva pensare", please...


----------



## spleen (28 Febbraio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Appunto: se tu fossi il dittatore della Terra saresti tu a livello internazionale ad avere tutti i poteri e a poter prendere tutte le decisioni, anche quelle preventive che invochi.
> 
> Quindi la domanda ha perfettamente senso e te la ripeto: se tu avessi e avessi avuto pieni poteri su tutto, cosa avresti fatto per non far diffondere il virus? Oppure, una volta diffuso, cosa avresti fatto per bloccarlo e farlo sparire?
> 
> Cose concrete, non "qualcuno ci doveva pensare", please...


Perciò io dovrei essere, dittatore, virologo, epidemiologo e quant' altro.
E se non lo sono le cose dovrebbero andarmi bene così, in pratica.
Ma che cazzo di ragionamenti fate?


----------



## abebis (28 Febbraio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Perciò io dovrei essere, dittatore, virologo, epidemiologo e quant' altro.
> E se non lo sono le cose dovrebbero andarmi bene così, in pratica.
> *Ma che cazzo di ragionamenti fate?*


E tu sei in grado di fare un ragionamento serio e propositivo, al di là di inveire contro i nostri governanti (che se lo meritano anche, eh?, ma questo è un altro discorso...)


----------



## spleen (28 Febbraio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> E tu sei in grado di fare un ragionamento serio e propositivo, al di là di inveire contro i nostri governanti (che se lo meritano anche, eh?, ma questo è un altro discorso...)


Lo ho fatto il ragionamento serio e positivo ma probabilmente non nteressa. Mi sono semplicemente chiesto (e lamentato) del fatto che non esiste uno straccio di coordiamento da parte di chi dovrebbe su una probabile anzi certa pandemia. Mi avete risposto che è una faccenda di selezione naturale e di insostenibile incertezza dell' esistenza umana..... essù.


----------



## abebis (28 Febbraio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Lo ho fatto il ragionamento serio e positivo ma probabilmente non nteressa. Mi sono semplicemente chiesto (e lamentato) del fatto che non esiste uno straccio di coordiamento da parte di chi dovrebbe su una probabile anzi certa pandemia. Mi avete risposto che è una faccenda di selezione naturale e di insostenibile incertezza dell' esistenza umana..... essù.


Vorrei che tu mi spiegassi cosa significa "coordinarsi" di fronte ad un virus che sta nell'aria che respiri e che ha respirato un'altra persona prima di te che tu non hai magari neanche incontrato.

Illuminami, per favore, perché io proprio non riesco ad immaginarlo.


----------



## spleen (28 Febbraio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Vorrei che tu mi spiegassi cosa significa "coordinarsi" di fronte ad un virus che sta nell'aria che respiri e che ha respirato un'altra persona prima di te che tu non hai magari neanche incontrato.
> 
> Illuminami, per favore, perché io proprio non riesco ad immaginarlo.


Perciò va tutto bene così.
Va bene che i cinesi mangino animali selvatici senza nessun controllo ( mi sembra che solo ora si sono ricreduti e hanno messo qualche limite)
Va bene che abbiano taciuto e minacciato il medico che aveva denunciato i casi, e noi occidentali zitti e mosca chiaramente, hai visto mai, sti qua so cinesi, i nuovi padroni del mondo.
Va bene che l'OMS non abbia uno straccio di progetto per una pandemia globale se non vaghe raccomandazioni.
Va bene che l' unione europea vada in ordine sparso e nessuno si alzi a criticare la cosa.
Va bene che in Italia..... vabbè, lasciamo perdere.
Va bene tutto ed il fulcro del discorso lo portiamo sull'aria che respiriamo e sulla mascherina si o mascherina no.

Hai ragione tu, va bene così, sono fuori io.
Contento?


----------



## spleen (28 Febbraio 2020)

Giusto perchè non si può fare nulla:








						Coronavirus, Cina regola consumo carne di animali selvatici e esotici. A Shenzhen vietato mangiare cani e gatti
					

Il nuovo regolamento: "Mettere al bando il consumo di animali selvatici è una pratica comune dei Paesi sviluppati e una necessità universale…




					www.repubblica.it


----------



## Marjanna (28 Febbraio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Ma l'ho detto che quella era la _mia_ interpretazione con il _mio _linguaggio... E io sono stato (dis)educato nei migliori bassifondi delle varie Caracas italiane!
> 
> Però, dai: ormai il pompino è stato sdoganato in tutte le commedie per famiglie: non ne trovi una ormai senza un riferimento ad un pompino!
> Tra un po' si passa anche alla Disney: vedrai che non appena viene fatta la versione politically correct della bella addormentata in cui sarà lui a dormire e la principessa a svegliarlo, lo sveglierà non con un bacio ma... sì! Proprio con un pompino!
> ...


Ma scherzo!!! 
Ecco perchè @Brunetta segue così tanto le commedie per famiglie allora...  
Io son vecchia, son rimasta ai cartoni animati degli anni 80, dove tra Candy Candy, Georgie, Lupen III (chi se la ricorda la scena del solletico?) e altri i richiami sessuali non mancavano di certo. 
Pardon per l'OT scemo.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Febbraio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> In caso di pandemia è possibile fare qualcosa? E se si, cosa?


----------



## Marjanna (28 Febbraio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Vabbè, non ho letto tutto ma mi sento di dire una cosa: parlare del due per cento di mortalità che riguarda (per fortuna e solo- cit.) immunodepressi ed anziani come sentito parlare da politici e qualche virologa come se si trattasse di rattatuia è di un cinismo vomitevole.
> Se poi vogliamo buttarla sul solito benealtrismo per cui anche l'influenza normale, i tumori, il fumo e via discorrendo fanno morti ok, prendo atto che come al solito le tragedie sono inevitabili solo finchè riguardano gli altri.


Concordo con questa parte. Anche a me ha lasciato abbastanza perplessa la faciloneria dove persino in trasmissioni tv dedicate si ponesse il punto sul "eddai che tanto schiattano i vecchi".



spleen ha detto:


> Giusto perchè non si può fare nulla:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh e siamo contenti che non si mangiano i gattini e i cagnolini carini e pucciosi, tanto tanto contenti che l'abbiamo messo nel titolo altrimenti agli occidentali mica gli arriva niente. C'è la lista completa degli animali banditi? Sarei curiosa di leggerla.
Nell'articolo specificano che "Il nuovo regolamento non parla in realtà di ragioni sanitarie, bensì culturali" quindi mi chiedo cosa ci azzecchi con il virus, se non che mezzo mondo ha fatto circolare video dei mercati scoprendo oggi che i cinesi si mangiano animali esotici, persino orribili insetti. La cultura alimentare e l'introduzione di determinate specie come cibo si è creata a seconda della disponibilità e di quanto una determinata specie fosse facile da cacciare, e di riflesso un modo per tenere controllata la crescita demografica di una determinata specie.
Non che non mi faccia effetto vedere un cane scuoiato vivo però mi sembra abbastanza ipocrita leggere una lista bianca con maiale, pollo, manzo, coniglio, pesce, molluschi, agnello, asino, anatra, oca, mi sembra proprio una presa per il culo se questo vuole passare con fare qualcosa. Come se nella vastità della Cina e di tantissimi luoghi difficilmente raggiungibili sarà facile sdradicare una cultura, quando nell'avanzata Italia ancora c'è chi non comprende che certe tradizioni, come la _poenta e osei_, sarebbero da abbandonare per mancanza della materia prima (nella versione originale con uccellini selvatici, che tutt'ora gira per "vie segrete").
Ho scritto malissimo e veloce, spero si capisca lo stesso.


----------



## stany (28 Febbraio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Concordo con questa parte. Anche a me ha lasciato abbastanza perplessa la faciloneria dove persino in trasmissioni tv dedicate si ponesse il punto sul "eddai che tanto schiattano i vecchi".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non sai quanti gatti si sono mangiati a Vicenza ed anche in alcune zone della Lombardia, ed in certi momenti di carestia in tutto il nord, ma anche in alcuni ristoranti (è capitato )  ....Ma anche i corvi , bolliti (che schifo) in certe zone delle sperdute valli bergamasche, a titolo commemorativo (non so di preciso di cosa) .....


----------



## Marjanna (28 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Non sai quanti gatti si sono mangiati a Vicenza ed anche in altre parti della Lombardia, ma anche in alcuni ristoranti b(è capitato )  ....Ma anche i corvi , bolliti (che schifo) in certe zone delle sperdute valli bergamasche, a titolo commemorativo (non so di preciso di cosa) .....


I corvi bolliti a che tradizione sono legata? E perchè ti fa schifo? Il pollo non lo mangi?
Non so che sapore abbia la carne di gatto, ma ci fosse un crisi reale mi sa che finirebbero nelle pentole di tanti italiani, visto che sono quelli più facilmente abbordabili e con una numerazione che supera quella di tanti animali selvatici.


----------



## abebis (28 Febbraio 2020)

Guarda, commento solo questa frase:



spleen ha detto:


> Va bene che i cinesi mangino animali selvatici senza nessun controllo ( mi sembra che solo ora si sono ricreduti e hanno messo qualche limite)


Dall'articolo che citi tu:



spleen ha detto:


> Giusto perchè non si può fare nulla:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Il nuovo regolamento, che sarà in revisione pubblica fino alla prossima settimana, non parla in realtà di ragioni sanitarie, bensì culturali: "Mettere al bando il consumo di animali selvatici è una pratica comune dei Paesi sviluppati - si legge - e una necessità universale della civiltà moderna"._

In altre parole, il coronavirus non c'entra nulla: mi spieghi quindi la pertinenza, secondo te, a parte il rantolo anticinese?

Nel merito: il gatto no ma il coniglio sì. Saresti in grado di distinguere tra un coniglio alla cacciatora e un gatto alla cacciatora? Ti assicuro che sono indistinguibili. E provati a dire ad un americano che il coniglio fa parte della tradizione culinaria italiana...

La tartaruga se la mangiano i cinesi fa venire i brividi. Eppure il brodo di tartaruga era un piatto tipico della cucina ricca inglese...

Mangiare il serpente fa schifo... Ma qual è la differenza fra un serpente e una anguilla, piatto tipico della cucina di Comacchio?

Le cavallette... Ohibò! Già: invece " 'e moeche "... presidio slow food della laguna veneta sono tanto diverse, eh?

Gli animali selvatici! Non sia mai....  Noi italiani, culturalmente evoluti, mai e poi mai li mangeremmo! Per noi solo cinghiali di allevamento e fagiani di voliera...

E il tonno pescato a mare lo dobbiamo classificare animale da cortile? Non saprei...

E chi non ha mai visitato una bella fattoria in cui vengono allevati cervi per fare ottimi salamini?

Senti: ma niente niente tu sei uno di quegli italiani che appena varca il patrio confine si fionda nel primo ristorante con una bandiera italiana alla ricerca di un bel piatto di bucatini all'amatriciana? E se non lo trova pensa: "ma come cazzo fanno 'sti barbari a mangiare 'sta merda?"


----------



## stany (28 Febbraio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> I corvi bolliti a che tradizione sono legata? E perchè ti fa schifo? Il pollo non lo mangi?
> Non so che sapore abbia la carne di gatto, ma ci fosse un crisi reale mi sa che finirebbero nelle pentole di tanti italiani, visto che sono quelli più facilmente abbordabili e con una numerazione che supera quella di tanti animali selvatici.


La carne non la mangio, non per scelta, ma perché mi disgusta; e questo mi ha reso più  facile fare macrobiotica per vent'anni....
I corvi dicono essere duri, per quello lì cuociono in pentola....peraltro è una tradizione che si celebra una volta all'anno, credo solo in val Seriana; quella sera le mogli vanno in pizzeria (solo gli uomini partecipano), e poi gettano la pentola usata....


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> La carne non la mangio, non per scelta, ma perché mi disgusta; e questo mi ha reso più  facile fare macrobiotica per vent'anni....
> I corvi dicono essere duri, per quello lì cuociono in pentola....peraltro è una tradizione che si celebra una volta all'anno, credo solo in val Seriana; quella sera le mogli vanno in pizzeria (solo gli uomini partecipano), e poi gettano la pentola usata....


Mio padre mi diceva che in tempo di guerra in piazza del Duomo non si vedevano piccioni. Io ho mangiato il piccione. Preferisco il pollo.


----------



## stany (28 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mio padre mi diceva che in tempo di guerra in piazza del Duomo non si vedevano piccioni. Io ho mangiato il piccione. Preferisco il pollo.


Lo so, i piccioni li mangiavamo anche dopo la guerra....(a proposito di infezioni aviarie)


----------



## Marjanna (29 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> La carne non la mangio, non per scelta, ma perché mi disgusta; e questo mi ha reso più  facile fare macrobiotica per vent'anni....
> I corvi dicono essere duri, per quello lì cuociono in pentola....peraltro è una tradizione che si celebra una volta all'anno, credo solo in val Seriana; quella sera le mogli vanno in pizzeria (solo gli uomini partecipano), e poi gettano la pentola usata....


Capito. Se non si mangia carne per un tot di tempo, disgusta proprio anche l'odore, però se entri in carenza proteica l'istinto ti dovrebbe portare a cibarti e trovare persino gustoso qualsiasi cibo contenga la sostanza di cui il tuo corpo ha bisogno.
Io non ho spaziato in molte tipologie di carne animale, mi è stato però detto -non so se sia vero- che in genere la carne di alcuni animali selvatici (rispetto ai cugini da allevamento della stessa specie) è più dura.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Lo so, i piccioni li mangiavamo anche dopo la guerra....(a proposito di infezioni aviarie)


Quelli avevano fame....


----------



## stany (29 Febbraio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Capito. Se non si mangia carne per un tot di tempo, disgusta proprio anche l'odore, però se entri in carenza proteica l'istinto ti dovrebbe portare a cibarti e trovare persino gustoso qualsiasi cibo contenga la sostanza di cui il tuo corpo ha bisogno.
> Io non ho spaziato in molte tipologie di carne animale, mi è stato però detto -non so se sia vero- che in genere la carne di alcuni animali selvatici (rispetto ai cugini da allevamento della stessa specie) è più dura.


Mi è capitato di mangiare il cinghiale, con la polenta... ora abuso dei formaggi...non li ho mangiati per anni e anni, ma ne vado pazzo (proteine animali derivate).
Il fatto è anche che noi umani abbiamo l'intestino più simile a quello di una pecora che a quello di un leone. Per questo siamo gli unici animali che cuociono la carne prima di mangiarla (salvo i temerari).


----------



## spleen (29 Febbraio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Guarda, commento solo questa frase:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quale è l’intenzione? Cercare di farmi passare da cretino affibbiandomi la fiera degli stereotipi?

Cosa mangio, cosa no, cosa penso della Cina sono cazzi miei, non devo rendere conto a te, va bene?

Ho detto una cosa precisa, questa.






						Istituto Superiore di Sanità (ISS) - ISS
					

Portale istituzionale dell'Istituto Superiore di Sanità (ISS)




					www.iss.it
				




Credo poco che una Cina in piena epidemia abbia promulgato dei regolamenti per salvare cani e gatti che del resto non centrano una mazza nel discorso e dei quali non gliene è mai fregato niente.

Dal basso della mia ignoranza penso che probabilmente si vogliano far passare per "progresso culturale" delle cose che invece sono decisioni prettamente sanitarie, visto che i medici ed i laboratori ci sono anche li e probabilmente qualcosa hanno capito.

Scoppia l’epidemia e ....zac! sti qua si pongono qualche domanda sulla loro cultura alimentare.  Che tempismo!
E qua ovviamente ci crediamo ad occhi chiusi.  Il punto nella narrazione non è la questione sanitaria, diventa magicamente una questione, ohibò, culturale, cambiano per motivi culturali, eccheccazzo, vuoi mettere?
E se qualche dubbio ti viene ovviamente sei un razzista alimentare o un allocco.

Argomenta al resto delle domande che ho posto, invece di rompere i coglioni con i salami di cervo, sono questioni che vanno poste o lasciamo perdere che tanto non si arriverà mai a capo di nulla?

Se poi vogliamo che il livello della discussione siano le uova di gallina ruspante, le mascherine, l’evoluzione e l’insostenibile leggerezza dell’ essere per me possiamo anche finirla qui, a me non è che poi torni qualcosa eh.


----------



## stany (29 Febbraio 2020)

Il gatto alla cacciatora è distinguibile dal coniglio cucinato allo stesso modo, non da tutti, certo; è ciò che successe una trentina d'anni fa quando un veterinario ordinò il coniglio e,dalla conformazione delle ossa si accorse  che invece era un gatto. E non successe in Veneto o nelle alti valli bergamasche, ma in un rinomato ristorante della val di Susa.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Non sai quanti gatti si sono mangiati a Vicenza ed anche in alcune zone della Lombardia, ed in certi momenti di carestia in tutto il nord, ma anche in alcuni ristoranti (è capitato )  ....Ma anche i corvi , bolliti (che schifo) in certe zone delle sperdute valli bergamasche, a titolo commemorativo (non so di preciso di cosa) .....


Mio padre mi raccontava che da ragazzino di gatti ne ha mangiati. Non si andava per il sottile in periodo di guerra


----------



## Martes (29 Febbraio 2020)

Comunque la bomba di riso col piccione è buonissima


----------



## stany (29 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mio padre mi raccontava che da ragazzino di gatti ne ha mangiati. Non si andava per il sottile in periodo di guerra


Ma anche negli anni 50 , nel "profondo" nord ,per necessità se ne sono mangiati .Ho sentito dei racconti di lavoratori nelle cave che rasentavano l'epopea ottocentesca dell'industrializzazione. Condizioni di vita inaccettabili ed inadeguate già allora; dove una minoranza di immigrati dal sud interagiva con lavoratori reclutati in specifiche zone del nord Italia,per le peculiarità di adattamento e resistenza a quelle condizioni.
E lì, altro che gatti...


----------



## ipazia (29 Febbraio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Quale è l’intenzione? Cercare di farmi passare da cretino affibbiandomi la fiera degli stereotipi?
> 
> Cosa mangio, cosa no, cosa penso della Cina sono cazzi miei, non devo rendere conto a te, va bene?
> 
> ...


Se fosse passato a gatti e/o cani, non sono una esperta, ma a naso mi sembra una cosa parecchio preoccupante. Credo in termini di capacità di mutazione del virus. Ma sono ignorante. 
Intanto nel cane trovato positivo ai test a Hong Kong stanno facendo approfondimenti. 

https://www.ilsole24ore.com/art/a-hong-kong-primo-caso-coronavirus-un-cane-ACAYjgMB?refresh_ce=1

concordo con te sul fatto che la questione culturale sia l'etichetta. 
Le coincidenze non esistono. Se non nei termini della nostra incapacità a comprendere i collegamenti.


----------



## ipazia (29 Febbraio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Perciò va tutto bene così.
> Va bene che i cinesi mangino animali selvatici senza nessun controllo ( mi sembra che solo ora si sono ricreduti e hanno messo qualche limite)
> Va bene che abbiano taciuto e minacciato il medico che aveva denunciato i casi, e noi occidentali zitti e mosca chiaramente, hai visto mai, sti qua so cinesi, i nuovi padroni del mondo.
> Va bene che l'OMS non abbia uno straccio di progetto per una pandemia globale se non vaghe raccomandazioni.
> ...


Non va bene niente. Ed è avvilente.
Ma la cosa che va peggio è che ogni oggetto di discussione invece che discussione sensata e pacata diventi un ring, a qualunque livello.
E l'informazione diventa propaganda, che sia propaganda dell'apocalisse zombie o che sia quella del "ma state tranquilli, su. Andiamo a fare l'aperitivo!!".

Questa situazione ha solo evidenziato uno stato di cose. Antico.
Funziona solo la comunicazione per slogan e per testi non più lunghi di dieci righe. (addirittura addesso mettono la velocità di lettura di un articolo...vergognoso).
La comprensione media del testo è ridotta ai minimi termini.
Se non c'è rissa, emergenza o comunque qualcosa che porti ad uno straordinario l'indifferenza la fa da padrona.
L'opinione pubblica è vergognosa tanto quanto i media.

Direi che il coronavirus è l'ultimo dei nostri problemi. Anzi, sarebbe una opportunità di riflessione...sarebbe.
Nostri inteso come umanità.

Qui da me ci sono le zanzare. Le zanzare a febbraio.
E le api iniziano già a gironzolare.
Nel bosco le piante stanno già sbocciando.
E quest'inverno le mie rose non hanno dormito.

Mah.
Continuo a rimanere stupita. (per fortuna).


----------



## danny (29 Febbraio 2020)

Quindi alcuni di voi non metterebbero il preservativo facendo sesso con una persona malata di Aids?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi alcuni di voi non metterebbero il preservativo facendo sesso con una persona malata di Aids?


??non colgo il paragone 
Ma mi sarò persa dei pezzi


----------



## danny (29 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> ??non colgo il paragone
> Ma mi sarò persa dei pezzi


L'Hiv è un virus che ha costretto tutti noi a cambiare le abitudini dopo la sua comparsa.
Nessuno oggi si sogna di mettere in discussione le necessarie precauzioni atte a limitarne la diffusione e soprattutto il contagio.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> L'Hiv è un virus che ha costretto tutti noi a cambiare le abitudini dopo la sua comparsa.
> Nessuno oggi si sogna di mettere in discussione le necessarie precauzioni atte a limitarne la diffusione e soprattutto il contagio.


Ma direi che stiamo parlando di due virus leggermente diversi 
Scusa ma penso tu stia esagerando 
Io non ho modificato nulla della mia vita, ero al centro commerciale ieri, oggi a fare la spesa e stasera ceno fuori 
Vado al lavoro tutti i giorni ecc ecc


----------



## Darietto (1 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se fossi interna alla comunità scientifica ti risponderei che i criteri sono per l'appunto criteri.
> Ossia etichette temporanee che hanno la funzione di basi per permettere avanzamento e che quindi non sono da considerare nè giusti nè sbagliati e nemmeno assoluti.
> Ma che sono giusti o sbagliati declinando le evidenze metodologiche e collocandole in una statistica numerica e nella ripetibilità della loro validità. E che in questi termini sono pure assoluti.
> Fino a quando nuove evidenze scientifiche non li disconfermano.
> ...



Sul discorso del complottismo, almeno da parte mia, non intendo quello dell'entrare nel merito o in conflitto con la scienza. Mi riferisco più all'aspetto della comunicazione soprattutto del mondo politico. Per esempio, sulla situazione del covid19, tu non vedi nessuna contraddizione riguardo agli aspetti precauzionali imposti? Non si tratta dell'avere o meno competenze scientifiche ma solo di elementari capacità deduttive.

E poi, riguardo a tutto il discorso fatto sulle competenze scientifiche ecc. non trovi poco coerente il fatto che a capo del ministero della salute ci sia una persona laureata in scienze politiche? Dove finisce tutto il discorso fatto del "se appartenessi alla comunità scientifica [...] ma non ne faccio parte quindi zitta e mosca". Ok, giustissimo! E allora come può uno ministro con una laurea in scienze politiche, far parte del dialogo scientifico, e ancora peggio, esserne il capo, deciderne le linee guida?

Cosa ne pensi invece del dibattito sul 5g? Attualmente, le sperimentazioni scientifiche ne dimostrano una certa pericolosità per la salute, ma se ne parla pochissimo. Quando altri laboratori di ricerca (magari non proprio free) divulgheranno test contrari a quelli fatti in precedenza, tu in quel caso due domande non te le porresti?

E cosa dire del complotto per eccellenza: la religione?


----------



## Darietto (1 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> *Cavie lo siamo tutti*. Comuque viviseziono cervelli per passione.


E meno male che "con i complottari ci accendi il camino"!  Non ti sembra una frase un tantino complottista?


----------



## Lara3 (1 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Sul discorso del complottismo, almeno da parte mia, non intendo quello dell'entrare nel merito o in conflitto con stessa scienza. Mi riferisco più all'aspetto della comunicazione soprattutto del mondo politico. Per esempio, riguardo alla situazione del covid19, tu non vedi nessuna contraddizione riguardo agli aspetti precauzionali imposti? In quel caso non si tratta di competenze scientifiche ma solo di elementari capacità deduttive.
> 
> E poi, riguardo a tutto il discorso fatto sulle competenze scientifiche ecc. non trovi poco coerente il fatto che a capo del ministero della salute ci sia una persona laureata in scienze politiche? Dove finisce tutto il discorso fatto del "se appartenessi alla comunità scientifica [...] ma non ne faccio parte quindi zitta e mosca". Ok, giustissimo! E allora come può uno ministro con una laurea in scienze politiche, far parte del dialogo scientifico, e ancora peggio, esserne il capo, deciderne le linee guida?
> 
> ...


STRAQUOTO


----------



## stany (1 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Sul discorso del complottismo, almeno da parte mia, non intendo quello dell'entrare nel merito o in conflitto con stessa scienza. Mi riferisco più all'aspetto della comunicazione soprattutto del mondo politico. Per esempio, riguardo alla situazione del covid19, tu non vedi nessuna contraddizione riguardo agli aspetti precauzionali imposti? In quel caso non si tratta di competenze scientifiche ma solo di elementari capacità deduttive.
> 
> E poi, riguardo a tutto il discorso fatto sulle competenze scientifiche ecc. non trovi poco coerente il fatto che a capo del ministero della salute ci sia una persona laureata in scienze politiche? Dove finisce tutto il discorso fatto del "se appartenessi alla comunità scientifica [...] ma non ne faccio parte quindi zitta e mosca". Ok, giustissimo! E allora come può uno ministro con una laurea in scienze politiche, far parte del dialogo scientifico, e ancora peggio, esserne il capo, deciderne le linee guida?
> 
> ...


i ministri della sanità con la laurea in medicina saranno stati Forse tre in tutta la storia della Repubblica....
Uno che produceva fanali per auto e con la laurea in scienze politiche lo è stato in tre  diversi governi 
 Perché forse uno come Cirino Pomicino , medico con specializzazione in neurologia potrebbe andare bene per gestire in modo autonomo la vicenda di questi giorni? Oppure anche lui avrebbe uno staff che lo consiglia su come fare.... O forse lo stesso Cirino Pomicino era la figura più adeguata per fare il ministro del bilancio e della programmazione economica? Che fece....
Porsi  delle domande retoriche su come vengono individuate le figure politiche ai vertici dei ministeri è solo una perdita di tempo! Quando si sa benissimo che ci sono degli elementi che intervengono al di là della competenza individuale ,o della provenienza dalla società civile e, a prova di ciò , nelle ultime settimane per tacitare il negus di Firenze che col suo 3% pretende più del dovuto , è stato rispolverato il "manuale cencelli"....


----------



## Lara3 (1 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> i ministri della sanità con la laurea in medicina saranno stati Forse tre in tutta la storia della Repubblica....
> Uno che produceva fanali per auto e con la laurea in scienze politiche lo è stato in tre  diversi governi
> Perché forse uno come Cirino Pomicino , medico con specializzazione in neurologia potrebbe andare bene per gestire in modo autonomo la vicenda di questi giorni? Oppure anche lui avrà uno staff che lo consiglia su come fare.... O forse lo stesso Cirino Pomicino era la figura più adeguata per fare il ministro del bilancio e della programmazione economica? Che fece....
> Porsi  delle domande retoriche su come vengono individuate le figure politiche ai vertici dei ministeri è solo una perdita di tempo! Quando si sa benissimo che ci sono degli elementi che intervengono al di là della competenza individuale ,o della provenienza dalla società civile; e nelle ultime settimane per tacitare il negus di Firenze che col suo 3% pretende più del dovuto , è stato rispolverato il "manuale cencelli"....


Ed ecco il risultato


----------



## Darietto (1 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> i ministri della sanità con la laurea in medicina saranno stati Forse tre in tutta la storia della Repubblica....
> Uno che produceva fanali per auto e con la laurea in scienze politiche lo è stato in tre  diversi governi
> Perché forse uno come Cirino Pomicino , medico con specializzazione in neurologia potrebbe andare bene per gestire in modo autonomo la vicenda di questi giorni? Oppure anche lui avrà uno staff che lo consiglia su come fare.... O forse lo stesso Cirino Pomicino era la figura più adeguata per fare il ministro del bilancio e della programmazione economica? Che fece....
> Porsi  delle domande retoriche su come vengono individuate le figure politiche ai vertici dei ministeri è solo una perdita di tempo! Quando si sa benissimo che ci sono degli elementi che intervengono al di là della competenza individuale ,o della provenienza dalla società civile; e nelle ultime settimane per tacitare il negus di Firenze che col suo 3% pretende più del dovuto , è stato rispolverato il "manuale cencelli"....


in tutta onestà, non ho capito una mazza! O al meglio non sono sicuro di aver capito. Non vorrei rispondere su un discorso che ho frainteso. 

p.s. magari riduciamo i puntini di sospensione


----------



## stany (1 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> in tutta onestà, non ho capito una mazza! O al meglio non sono sicuro di aver capito. Non vorrei rispondere su un discorso che ho frainteso.
> 
> p.s. magari riduciamo i puntini di sospensione


Sono i puntini il problema che impedisce la comprensione !
P.s.    ho corretto la coniugazione di un verbo: magari ora ti sarà più agevole la comprensione.         .......     .......    .........


----------



## abebis (1 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Argomenta al resto delle domande che ho posto, invece di rompere i coglioni con i salami di cervo, sono questioni che vanno poste o lasciamo perdere che tanto non si arriverà mai a capo di nulla?


Guarda, lasciamo perdere l'ironia da quattro soldi che questi discorsi mi suscitano.

E lasciamo perdere pure le discussioni sul razzismo che per me è un nervo scoperto, vivendolo quotidianamente da sempre essendo io stesso emigrante per di più figlio di emigranti. E ti assicuro che essere trattato da "diverso" da gente che ha di diverso da te solo il fatto di essere nati nello stesso posto dove sono nati i genitori e i nonni, è cosa che ti fa perdere fiducia nella razza umana.

Quello che io continuo a non capire è come avrebbe dovuto essere evitato il diffondersi di questo virus che si diffonde semplicemente nell'aria che si è respirata.

Con le parole di una virologa che sta studiando il virus:









						"Il virus circolava da molto tempo, ora non serve più cercare chi l'ha portato"
					

Francesca Russo dirige il team di medici delle Asl venete coinvolte nell'epidemia: "Può essere stato portato da chiunque in Europa, se è…




					www.repubblica.it
				




*Sta dicendo che era impossibile bloccarlo?*
_ "Esatto. Essendo presente anche negli asintomatici, cioè in persone che stanno bene e non hanno tosse o febbre, non c'erano misure realistiche per proteggere il Paese dall'epidemia. E non sappiamo chi sia il paziente zero dell'Italia: può essere uno straniero, ad esempio un turista tedesco, francese o cinese, oppure un italiano di rientro dall'estero"._

L'unica cosa che poteva essere fatta è quella che è stata fatta: limitare il fatto che tanta gente possa respirare la stessa aria bloccando tutte le attività "sociali" (almeno nei posti a più alta densità di presenza del virus). Ma questo non per evitare che il virus si diffonda, perché questo è _impossibile_: questo solo per evitare che ci sia un'esplosione improvvisa piuttosto che una "diffusione dilatata nel tempo", cosa inevitabile! E questo  per il semplice motivo che un'esplosione improvvisa mette in ginocchio il sistema sanitario che non è attrezzato, né può esserlo, per curare decine di migliaia di persone in terapia intensiva tutte insieme contemporaneamente. Questo è il punto cruciale. 

E nota bene che sarebbe la situazione che si verificherebbe ogni anno con la comune influenza stagionale, se non avessimo a disposizione ad inizio stagione un vaccino da somministrare ad anziani, malati cronici, operatori sanitari, insegnanti, ecc, in modo da limitare la diffusione dell'influenza e la sua pericolosità per le categorie più a rischio.

Epperò limitare tutte le attività sociali ha un costo altissimo, perché c'è gente che non guadagna per il fatto di non andare a lavorare, c'è gente che è a rischio di licenziamento perché il datore di lavoro non guadagna perché la sua attività è bloccata, c'è gente che non sa dove mettere i bambini piccoli perché invece loro devono comunque andare a lavorare...

Riuscire a tenere un equilibrio tra la necessità di bloccare le attività sociali in una società che vive totalmente di socialità e la necessità di far continuare alla gente le normali attività che permettono loro di vivere (materialmente!) è impresa titanica e come la fai la fai, la sbagli!

Il tutto in un contesto come quello italiano in cui si deve anche tener conto delle competenze che sono state devolute a furor di popolo alle regioni perché ognuno si vuole gestire i suoi soldi.

Mettendo insieme tutte queste considerazioni, e considerati anche gli sciacalli politici che approfittano anche di questa situazione contingente pur di tirar acqua al proprio mulino, io direi che il governo italiano per una volta si è comportato più che dignitosamente e in modo anche trasparente.

Se vogliamo, l'unico errore che ha fatto, per eccesso di trasparenza, è stato quello di mettere nel numero dei "malati" i positivi asintomatici. Errore che, stai pur tranquillo, dopo l'esempio italiano nessun altro stato occidentale farà. Come già ci dimostrano gli USA che sono passati da "nessun malato" direttamente a "un morto": una persona che non si era mossa di casa e non aveva contatti con stranieri. Che dici: avrà respirato l'unico virus che era stato trasportato dal vento dalla Cina fino agli USA? Oppure, più probabilmente, ormai il virus è ampiamente diffuso in tutti gli States pur se non se ne ha notizia?

Se si mettessero a fare tamponi a tappeto negli USA, in Francia, in Germania, in UK e divulgassero tutti i dati... ne vedremmo delle belle!


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> E meno male che "con i complottari ci accendi il camino"!  Non ti sembra una frase un tantino complottista?


No. E lascia perdere i giochetti dialettici. C'è la scienza, cioè il sapere validato attraverso percorsi specifici, che ha un valore. Il sapere autoprodotto e autocertificato non vale nulla. Per me la questione è chiusa.


----------



## danny (1 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma direi che stiamo parlando di due virus leggermente diversi
> Scusa ma penso tu stia esagerando
> Io non ho modificato nulla della mia vita, ero al centro commerciale ieri, oggi a fare la spesa e stasera ceno fuori
> Vado al lavoro tutti i giorni ecc ecc


Tu.


----------



## danny (1 Marzo 2020)

L'Hiv ha cambiato stabilmente e per sempre le abitudini sessuali e non di tutto il mondo.
Inizialmente gli etero pensavano che non li riguardasse.
Era il virus dei gay e dei tossici.
Quando cominciarono a morire anche gli etero muto' sostanzialmente anche il loro atteggiamento.
Ci volle molto tempo dall'allarme iniziale perché la gente si rendesse conto della necessità di adottare precauzioni. 
La popolazione è restia ad accettare cambiamenti di abitudini, ovviamente.
Non credo sia facile gestire una epidemia.
Seguo un gruppo di Codogno. Ci sono alcune persone che pensano di ribellarsi. Scettici e insofferenti si oppongono a coloro che sono più ansiosi.
Le misure atte a contenere il virus non sono rispettate.
I ragazzi a casa da scuola vanno in giro, le persone affollano ugualmente ristoranti e ambienti, in provincia di Cremona c'è stato addirittura un rave party , tantissimi sono andati via per Carnevale.
Ho degli amici che sono andati a fare saune e piscine in Svizzera.
Diciamo che l'atteggiamento è ottimista. 
Poi ci sono tutti quelli sottoposti a  ordinanze che non possono lavorare o hanno visto un calo importante dei redditi. Ovviamente loro non vedono l'ora che tutto abbia fine. 
Dopo una settimana l'insofferenza è tangibile, complice anche la pessima gestione dell'informazione. 
Ho la sensazione che tutto sia sfuggito al controllo. 
Resta solo da sperare che non sia così pericoloso come tutto il resto del mondo, che ci ha chiuso le porte, paventa. 
Io sono nella categoria della mortalità all'1,8%, i capi della mia ditta in quella del 14,8%.
Io soffro di asma, ho il raffreddore forse allergico da qualche giorno e ogni tanto mi manca il respiro. 
Non devo prendere un'influenza, quando sono così. 
Sono stato già anni fa in ospedale per una settimana per soffocamento. Non lo auguro a nessuno. 
Speriamo nella botta di culo, mettiamola così.


----------



## danny (1 Marzo 2020)

Ah, tutti i cinesi, da Paolo Sarpi al ristorante dietro casa, hanno chiuso l'attività e vanno in giro con la mascherina.
Si stanno letteralmente cagando sotto, a pelle.
E Paolo Sarpi era piena, sabato, di italiani, altro che mancanza di clienti.


----------



## Lostris (2 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> L'Hiv ha cambiato stabilmente e per sempre le abitudini sessuali e non di tutto il mondo.
> Inizialmente gli etero pensavano che non li riguardasse.
> Era il virus dei gay e dei tossici.
> Quando cominciarono a morire anche gli etero muto' sostanzialmente anche il loro atteggiamento.
> ...


Anche la mia responsabile è da una settimana che ha i sintomi dell’allergia.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Tu.


È certo non è che posso parlare per gli altri
Fortunatamente conosco molta più gente che si sta comportando come me piuttosto che chiudersi in casa


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Anche la mia responsabile è da una settimana che ha i sintomi dell’allergia.


È arrivata in anticipo quest’anno


----------



## abebis (2 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Se si mettessero a fare tamponi a tappeto negli USA, in Francia, in Germania, in UK e divulgassero tutti i dati... ne vedremmo delle belle!


Negli USA, che hanno avuto più di un mese per (non!) prepararsi all'arrivo del virus, secondo morto "out of nowhere".

Se volete capire perché, oltre all'inerzia comune a tutti, negli USA non si fanno neanche i tamponi, questi due articoli lo spiegano abbastanza bene:

https://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/2020/03/02/news/l_america_ha_paura_del_virus-249989759/

https://www.corriere.it/esteri/20_m...-5bfb-11ea-ae74-e93752023e91.shtml?refresh_ce

Se il coronavirus arriverà in grande stile negli USA, assisteremo alla più grande operazione di darwinismo economico-sociale della storia dell'umanità.


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Anche la mia responsabile è da una settimana che ha i sintomi dell’allergia.


E non c'è alcuna fioritura in corso.


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2020)

Oggi mezzi pieni come sempre, solito traffico.
I milanesi rientrati dalle vacanze di Carnevale  affollano nuovamente la città.
Sembra tutto tornato esattamente come prima.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Oggi mezzi pieni come sempre, solito traffico.
> I milanesi rientrati dalle vacanze di Carnevale  affollano nuovamente la città.
> Sembra tutto tornato esattamente come prima.


E meno male


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E meno male


Perché?








						Coronavirus, più di 1.500 malati, il 9% gravi. 34 morti e 83 guariti - Cronaca
					

Sono i dati forniti nel punto della Protezione civile: 'Sono stati fatti 21.127 tamponi' (ANSA)




					www.ansa.it


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2020)

Il 9% in terapia intensiva...


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2020)

Riporto una notizia Ansa, voi prendetela con le pinze. Evito le cazzate da siti che cercano clickbaith, ma qui almeno c'è un'agenzia giornalistica, che ne spara anche lei di solito, ma va beh, da qualche parte le informazioni bisognerà pur prenderle.








						Coronavirus, per gli esperti l'epidemia è in una nuova fase  - Scienza & Tecnica
					

A un passo dalla pandemia (ANSA)




					www.ansa.it
				



Questo passo soprattutto "Che si tratti di pandemia o meno, l'altra questione riguarda le misure di contenimento adottate, che presto non saranno più praticabili. "Le misure ai confini non saranno efficaci o praticabili a lungo e bisognerà invece concentrarsi per mitigare l'impatto sulla comunità, finchè non sarà disponibile il vaccino", aggiunge su Science Luciana Borio, ex consulente di Biodifesa del Consiglio di sicurezza Usa.
"Per prepararsi, concludono gli esperti, gli ospedali devono fare scorta di materiale di protezione respiratoria e aggiungere posti letto, mentre andranno aumentate le vaccinazioni per influenza e infezioni da pneumococco, per ridurre il carico delle patologie respiratorie, e rendere più semplice l'identificazione dei casi di Covid-19."

In pratica il virus è tra di noi, per cui non serve più creare aree geografiche di contenimento, ma agire sul fronte ospedaliero per aumentare la disponibilità di posti letto, di medici.
Detta così sembra sia ormai assolutamente probabile la crescita del numero delle persone contagiate e con esso di individui che necessiteranno di terapia intensiva, che ovviamente sottrarranno ad altri (pensate a un'ustionato che deve entrare in concorrenza con un numero crescente di pazienti di Coronavirus).


----------



## Darietto (2 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Riporto una notizia Ansa, voi prendetela con le pinze. Evito le cazzate da siti che cercano clickbaith, ma qui almeno c'è un'agenzia giornalistica, che ne spara anche lei di solito, ma va beh, da qualche parte le informazioni bisognerà pur prenderle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti, e tornando al discorso del dialogo interno alla comunità scientifica e tutti gli altri che non ne fanno parte zitti. Dove persino mia madre, che crede anche agli asini che volano, si è chiesta a cosa servissero tutte queste restrizioni e contenimenti vari: o individui il paziente zero prima che contagi anche una sola persona, oppure diventa tutto inutile, com'è ovvio. Hanno scoperto il coronavirus in italia probabilmente dopo settimane. Ok che possono rallentare, ma non riusciranno mai a contenere il virus.
Contromisure assurde e senza alcun senso: se ieri nei pub ci andavano 100 persone, oggi ne vanno ugualmente 100 ma vietano la musica dal vivo per il coronavirus? Chiudono i musei ma, causa allarmismo e altri fattori, nei supermercati se prima la frequenza media era 100, oggi è almeno il triplo. La cosa mi fa ancora più ridere sono i sempre più frequenti discorsi nazionalistici davanti alle critiche fatte e misure prese dagli altri stati. Non siamo la Cina d'europa, siamo il circo del mondo.


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2020)

Istituto Superiore di Sanità (ISS) - ISS
					

Portale istituzionale dell'Istituto Superiore di Sanità (ISS)




					www.iss.it
				












						Clorochina - Wikipedia
					






					it.wikipedia.org


----------



## Lanyanjing (2 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> In pratica il virus è tra di noi, per cui non serve più creare aree geografiche di contenimento, ma agire sul fronte ospedaliero per aumentare la disponibilità di posti letto, di medici.
> Detta così sembra sia ormai assolutamente probabile la crescita del numero delle persone contagiate e con esso di individui che necessiteranno di terapia intensiva, che ovviamente sottrarranno ad altri (pensate a un'ustionato che deve entrare in concorrenza con un numero crescente di pazienti di Coronavirus).


Corretto, è quello che ha fatto la Cina: oltre a creare un contenimento ha incrementato le strutture. Il virus è letale se non ci sono strutture...non per altri motivi


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2020)




----------



## ipazia (2 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma direi che stiamo parlando di due virus leggermente diversi
> Scusa ma penso tu stia esagerando
> Io non ho modificato nulla della mia vita, ero al centro commerciale ieri, oggi a fare la spesa e stasera ceno fuori
> Vado al lavoro tutti i giorni ecc ecc


L'unica differenza, allo stato di quel che sappiamo, è che l'hiv è conosciuto e straconosciuto.
E' stabilito un protocollo riguardo le terapie e non sta esplodendo ora.
E da ultimo ma non per importanza, si conoscono le misure necessarie al contenimento.
che tendenzialmente si limitano ad un preservativo. Visto che il contagio avviene per via sessuale.

Dell'ultimo comparso fra gli umani non si sa nulla.
Non esiste protocollo terapico, usano per ora miscugli di terapie e vedono un po' come risponde il paziente e poi si passa alle macchine per sostenere la respirazione in attesa che passi. Gli ospedali non hanno posti sufficienti a trattare i malati, non hanno macchine e strumenti e ultimamente comincia a scarseggiare il personale medico. 
Non si conoscono misure contenitive se non a grandi linee e quelle che si sono individuate vanno ad impattare sul tessuto economico.

Ai tempi dell'hiv, dell'inizio della diffusione, una notizia tranquillizzante era che solo i gay potessero essere contagiati.
Questo è l'altra grande differenza.
Riguardo l'hiv è quasi del tutto esaurita le necessità di diffondere notizie inesatte e tranquillizzanti.
L'altra grande differenza è che ai tempi dell'hiv non c'era ancora la possibilità di diffusione di notizie che c'è ora.


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2020)

A proposito di gestione dell'opinione e delle masse nei casi di emergenza.
Molti di noi si chiedono per esempio come mai gli ebrei non diedero risposte adeguate di fronte alle misure restringenti crescenti sotto il nazismo.
Le risposte le trovi nei libri e nelle testimonianze di chi c'era.
Chi aveva risorse e comprese il pericolo si affrettò ad andarsene prima che venisse proibito di farlo.
Gli altri continuarono la loro vita, credendo impossibile l'evolversi di certe situazioni di cui noi ora abbiamo certezza.
E' un diverso punto di vista, che a noi oggi pare assurdo, in quanto siamo consapevoli di quanto accadde, ma i primi negazionismi furono gli stessi ebrei, che continuarono a comportarsi confidando nella speranza e nell'ottimismo, fin quando fu loro possibile.
Dopo ognuno cercò un modo per sopravvivere, anche se per tanti fu troppo tardi.
Questo modello comportamentale è abbastanza noto e deriva dall'incapacità di gestire la paura prima che si tramuti in ansia e panico.
In tempi moderni l'ansia è ormai endemica per vari motivi: la paura è quindi stata relegata nel settore delle emozioni negative (come sta accadendo all'odio), sottovalutandone l'utilità nella prevenzione del pericolo.


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> L'unica differenza, allo stato di quel che sappiamo, è che l'hiv è conosciuto e straconosciuto.
> E' stabilito un protocollo riguardo le terapie e non sta esplodendo ora.
> E da ultimo ma non per importanza, si conoscono le misure necessarie al contenimento.
> che tendenzialmente si limitano ad un preservativo. Visto che il contagio avviene per via sessuale.
> ...


IO HO PAURA di questo virus.
Lo ammetto senza vergogna. 
Sono asmatico, ho due genitori ultresettantenni, lavoro con persone e collaboratori anche loro ultrasettantenni, ho una cognata con basse difese immunitarie, conosco persone che hanno problemi vari di salute.
Non sono in ansia, però. Lavoro come sempre, sono andato in giro ugualmente, ponendo attenzione ad evitare spazi chiusi e a stare lontano dagli altri sui messi pubblici. Ma la superficialità con cui viene gestito, complici anche affermazioni discordanti raccolte dai media e politici che hanno dato immagini rassicuranti, mi fa incazzare. Ho guardato i diagrammi di crescita, se non sarà efficace l'operazione di contenimento di questi giorni,  fanno paura. Abbiamo un sistema sanitario calibrato al minimo e negli ultimi 20 danni depauperato di risorse: chi ha avuto esperienza del SSN conosce bene i tempi di attesa e la necessità di rivolgersi a un privato per le visite in tempi brevi. Non reggerà, anche perché se dovesse diffondersi anche al sud troverà ancora più problemi. Quindi speriamo che abbiano sbagliato tutti e che aver creato due zone rosse sia stato sufficiente, altrimenti tra un dieci/quindi giorni ci troveremo con un grosso problema.


----------



## ipazia (2 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Sul discorso del complottismo, almeno da parte mia, non intendo quello dell'entrare nel merito o in conflitto con la scienza. Mi riferisco più all'aspetto della comunicazione soprattutto del mondo politico. Per esempio, sulla situazione del covid19, tu non vedi nessuna contraddizione riguardo agli aspetti precauzionali imposti? Non si tratta dell'avere o meno competenze scientifiche ma solo di elementari capacità deduttive.
> 
> E poi, riguardo a tutto il discorso fatto sulle competenze scientifiche ecc. non trovi poco coerente il fatto che a capo del ministero della salute ci sia una persona laureata in scienze politiche? Dove finisce tutto il discorso fatto del "se appartenessi alla comunità scientifica [...] ma non ne faccio parte quindi zitta e mosca". Ok, giustissimo! E allora come può uno ministro con una laurea in scienze politiche, far parte del dialogo scientifico, e ancora peggio, esserne il capo, deciderne le linee guida?
> 
> ...


Parto dal fondo. 
Io le due domande me le porrei nel caso in cui non emergessero test contrari a quelli fatti finora. 
Uno dei principi dell'evoluzione scientifica è basato esattamente sulla disconferma di quanto dato per certo fino al momento della disconferma. 
Se così non fosse saremmo ancora al punto in cui gli organismi invisibili all'occhio umano sarebbero considerati inesistenti. 
L'uomo storicamente oscilla fra pensiero magico e pensiero scientifico. 
E in quell'ondeggiamento si muove. 
Il volano nell'ondeggiamento sono i dati e la ripetibilità. 
Poi, qui da me c'è un saggissimo proverbio che a grandi linee recita "1 kg di merda in un campo lo concima, una tonnellata di merda in un campo lo brucia". 
Non serve, come giustamente sottolinei, essere scienziati per usare un filo di pensiero deduttivo e ragionare intorno al fatto che la quantità qualche differenza la fa. 
Sono interessanti in questo periodo le immagini diffuse dalla nasa sullo stato dell'inquinamento sopra la Cina per ragionare un attimino sul fatto.
Il punto è che l'uomo non sa quali siano le conseguenze allle sue azioni e ai suoi interventi fino a quando non riesce ad osservare, raccogliere e classificare. Ed è un problema di visione tutto umano: l'uomo non è semplicemente in grado di avere il grado di predittività che vorrebbe avere. 

Quindi, per esempio, il problema riguardo il 5g (il 4g invece niente?) non è se sia pericoloso o meno. Ma quanto. 
E quanto l'uomo sarà in grado di reggere l'impatto.

La religione come complotto?
Non sono mai riuscita a vederla come complotto. Semmai la vedo come una misura contenitiva e un modo per parlare alla massa tenendola tranquilla. E' solo un modo come un altro per governare la massa. 
La religione di particolare ha che usa un bisogno innato nell'uomo: ossia la sua spinta all'invisibile, all'incomprensibile e all'inafferrabile. 
E' un modo per dire: ok. Non ci vedi, sei solo umano. Ma stai tranquillo. Ci penso io che sono in contatto diretto con dio o chi per lui e ti dico cosa fare (così tu non ci devi pensare troppo e puoi continuare a farti la tua vita serena). 

Riguardo al resto: se te la devo dire tutta, non vedo niente di male in una equipe interdisciplinare che mette in condivisione le competenze per governare un gruppo. 
E non vedo neppure niente di strano che i tecnici non si occupino di comunicazione, anzi, meglio. Per un tecnico far comunicazione è una gran rottura di coglioni a partire dalla necessità di semplificare un linguaggio e un paradigma di cui i più non capiscono una mazza. 
Quindi ben venga che ci siano tecnici, che ci siano comunicatori, che ci siano politici, che ci siano economisti e via dicendo. 

Il problema non è questo. E' come comunicano fra lor e come riescono a tenere in equilibrio le istanze di ogni ambito. 
Cosa che non  è per nulla semplice, vista la complessità in cui viviamo. 

Il complottismo, ribadisco e sintetizzo, è voler usare il pensiero magico (mi imbrogliano appartiene al dominio del pensiero magico che riguarda il controllo) per fare chiarezza senza avere competenze di comprensione accettando che se non sai, non sai.
Accettando anche che la conoscenza umana è limitata.
A dirtela tutta, vedo il ragionamento complottistico come uno di quei modi per non staccarsi dall'antropocentrismo di derivazione medievale.


----------



## abebis (2 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> L'unica differenza, allo stato di quel che sappiamo, è che l'hiv è conosciuto e straconosciuto.
> E' stabilito un protocollo riguardo le terapie e non sta esplodendo ora.
> E da ultimo ma non per importanza, si conoscono le misure necessarie al contenimento.
> che tendenzialmente si limitano ad un preservativo. Visto che il contagio avviene per via sessuale.
> ...


Mi dispiace, ma stavolta non concordo praticamente con niente di quello che hai scritto.

Innanzi tutto, le modalità di trasmissione sono completamente diverse: per trasmettere l'HIV è necessario un contatto diretto tramite sangue o sperma con una persona infetta, cosa che fa sì che le occasioni di contagio siano estremamente limitate: non è come il coronavirus che basta che entri nella stessa stanza in cui ha soggiornato una persona infetta e te lo puoi prendere, anche se quella persona è uscita prima che tu entrassi e non l'hai mai vista. Oppure basta che fai un viaggio in treno o in aereo e da qualche parte non troppo lontano da te c'è seduta una persona infetta e te lo puoi prendere. Oppure... mille altri casi. Se ti sembra differenza di poco conto...

In secondo luogo, non è neanche vero che il preservativo ti ripara e bastadall'HIV, a meno di non escludere qualsiasi contatto epidermico (tipo sesso orale) ecc... Il preservativo, a patto che sia indossato subito e per qualsiasi tipo di rapporto, è un mezzo che riduce drasticamente le possibilità di contagio ma non le azzera. Poi ci sarebbero anche le altre vie di contagio tipo dal dentista, per trasfusione sanguigna, ecc., ma su queste possiamo dire che sono stati fatti passi enormi e ormai il contagio per quelle vie lì è quasi estinto.
Insomma, si può dire che con un minimo di attenzione (cosa che comunque assolutamente non tutti fanno!) l'HIV ora hai bassissime probabilità di prenderlo, il coronavirus puoi fare le attenzioni che vuoi ma te lo puoi tranquillamente prendere lo stesso. Se ti sembra una differenza di poco conto...

Oltre a ciò, c'è il decorso della malattia indotta dai virus in questione: nella maggior parte dei casi, il coronavirus ha un decorso spontaneo benigno, senza neanche nessun intervento. Se ti prendi l'HIV, senza medicinali sei destinato alla morte in tempi non troppo lunghi. Facendo le adeguate terapie (pesanti, costose e da portare avanti vita natural durante!) puoi vivere decentemente il resto della tua vita ma al prezzo di essere un appestato evitato da una gran parte di quelli che incontri e ai quali dici di essere sieropositivo. E di sicuro ti scordi una vita sessuale come immagineresti di averla. Se ti sembra una differenza di poco conto...

Infine, non è neanche vero che all'epoca dell'HIV non c'era possibilità di diffusione delle notizie: c'erano giornali, radio e televisioni. L'informazione viaggiava tranquillamente in tempo reale tanto quanto ora. Quella che mancava era l'informazione 2.0 autoprodotta dalla massa dell'umanità tramite i vari twitter, facebook, instagram e compagnia bella. E questa invece sì che è una differenza di poco conto, IMHO.


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Infine, non è neanche vero che all'epoca dell'HIV non c'era possibilità di diffusione delle notizie: c'erano giornali, radio e televisioni. L'informazione viaggiava tranquillamente in tempo reale tanto quanto ora. Quella che mancava era l'informazione 2.0 autoprodotta dalla massa dell'umanità tramite i vari twitter, facebook, instagram e compagnia bella. E questa invece sì che è una differenza di poco conto, IMHO.


Ovvio che tra Hiv e Covid vi siano differenze, ma qui si sta parlando di gestione delle reazioni della popolazione a seguito della diffusione di un virus.
All'epoca ricordo benissimo che l'HIV era il virus dei gay. I giornali continuarono a trattarlo come un virus di nicchia a lungo.
Anche il primo defunto celebre, Rock Hudson, confermò la teoria.  Nessun etero pensava di essere a rischio. E il preservativo non lo usava nessuno.


----------



## abebis (2 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quindi, per esempio, il problema riguardo il 5g (il 4g invece niente?) non è se sia pericoloso o meno. Ma quanto.
> E quanto l'uomo sarà in grado di reggere l'impatto.


Non solo "quanto", ma anche qual è il rapporto "beneficio/rischio": è fuori di discussione che le auto siano pericolose e non solo per gli incidenti però nessuno mette in discussione l'uso dell'auto perché il rapporto beneficio/rischio è troppo alto.

La stessa cosa per le onde elettromagnetiche: tutte fanno male, alcune più altre meno. Ma levate quelle più rischiose, non rinunceremo mai a quelle un po' rischiose perché nessuno è disposto a tornare ad un periodo in cui non esistevano telefoni mobili e internet.



> La religione come complotto?
> Non sono mai riuscita a vederla come complotto. Semmai la vedo come una misura contenitiva e un modo per parlare alla massa tenendola tranquilla. E' solo un modo come un altro per governare la massa.


Bah, io la vedo un po' al contrario: la religione nasce per dare una risposta alla paura della morte che l'uomo ha.
Si trasforma in un modo per governare la massa solo a posteriori, semplicemente come strategia di sussistenza: per non essere sopraffatta da altre ideologie o, semplicemente, estirpata dalla razionalità.

PS: ma stiamo divagando... che strano, eh?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ovvio che tra Hiv e Covid vi siano differenze, ma qui si sta parlando di gestione delle reazioni della popolazione a seguito della diffusione di un virus.
> All'epoca ricordo benissimo che l'HIV era il virus dei gay. I giornali continuarono a trattarlo come un virus di nicchia a lungo.
> Anche il primo defunto celebre, Rock Hudson, confermò la teoria.  Nessun etero pensava di essere a rischio. E il preservativo non lo usava nessuno.
> View attachment 8918


Continui a fare paragoni davvero fuori luogo
Non la capisco la tua paranoia
Sabato sera nei ristoranti in centro facevano il doppio turno da quanto erano pieni


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Continui a fare paragoni davvero fuori luogo
> Non la capisco la *tua* paranoia
> Sabato sera nei ristoranti in centro facevano il doppio turno da quanto erano pieni


Il fatto che la gente continui ugualmente a vivere come prima significa solo che non vi è stata sensibilizzazione adeguata in relazione al problema, non che non esista.


----------



## abebis (2 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Continui a fare paragoni davvero fuori luogo


A me la maestra delle elementari aveva insegnato a non confrontare mele con pere, pur essendo entrambi frutti...


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Il fatto che la gente continui ugualmente a vivere come prima significa solo che non vi è stata sensibilizzazione adeguata in relazione al problema, non che non esista.


Non che non esista ma che non si tratta di ebola 
Stai facendo paragoni con l’aids
Forse meno paranoia farebbe vivere anche te più serenamente


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> A me la maestra delle elementari aveva insegnato a non confrontare mele con pere, pur essendo entrambi frutti...


Avevi una buona maestra


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2020)

Il problema è in pratica questo:
la diffusione di ogni virus segue una funzione che non è sempre crescente, ma ha un picco, dopo il quale vi è una diminuzione dei casi.
Questo perché a un certo punto il virus trova sulla strada sempre più persone che lo hanno contratto e prodotto anticorpi e pertanto non riesce più ad aggredire altri soggetti. E' la ragione per cui si fanno i vaccini.
Ed è la ragione per cui non ci ammaleremo mai  in 60 milioni, ma probabilmente in meno della metà - in assenza di contenimento.
Si abbassa quel numerino che ormai dovrebbero conoscere tutti e che rappresenta la capacità di contagio di ogni virus, ovvero il R0, che per questo coronavirus è 2,2. Quando si arriva sotto l'1, il virus in pratica muore perché non trova più organismi ospiti, come è accaduto per la SARS.
La questione è raggiungere quel picco nella maniera più lenta possibile, e limitando i casi da gestire, perché nel caso contrario il sistema sanitario non sarà in grado di far fronte alle necessità di tutti.
Allo stato attuale si stanno approntando nuovi posti letto, predisponendo tende, studiando la possibilità di usare ospedali militari e di richiamare i medici in pensione perché quel picco non l'abbiamo ancora raggiunto, e perché quando sarà il momento dovremo avere risorse disponibili per tutti.
Allo stesso tempo si danno indicazione ai cittadini a comportamenti prudenti per non avere contemporaneamente troppi casi da gestire, perché altrimenti anche le nuove misure predisposte non saranno sufficienti.
Non siamo in Cina dove oltre ad avere costruito strutture per nuovi posti letto hanno anche obbligato la gente a stare a casa nelle aree colpite.
Il fatto che la gente faccia i cazzi suoi da noi come sempre non rincuora, perché aumenterà il numero di persone coinvolte e renderà più veloce il raggiungimento del picco, che interesserà anche molte più persone.
Questo significherà che molti pazienti che necessitano di cure per la sopravvivenza non potranno essere assistiti e che si sottrarranno risorse a tutte le altre patologie.
Ricordo a tutti che il 38enne di Codogno sarebbe morto se non fosse stato sottoposto a terapia intensiva.
Il tasso di letalità diffuso oggi non ha senso. Anche dire che sono morti solo pazienti anziani. Sono riscontri a strutture operative per tutti.
In Iran è morta una ragazza 27enne, sportiva anch'ella. Se non hai modo per curare adeguatamente il paziente, la letalità aumenta esponenzialmente.
Poi, come si dice, ognuno decide responsabilmente per sè stesso. Siamo adulti.


----------



## ipazia (2 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, ma stavolta non concordo praticamente con niente di quello che hai scritto.
> 
> Innanzi tutto, le modalità di trasmissione sono completamente diverse: per trasmettere l'HIV è necessario un contatto diretto tramite sangue o sperma con una persona infetta, cosa che fa sì che le occasioni di contagio siano estremamente limitate: non è come il coronavirus che basta che entri nella stessa stanza in cui ha soggiornato una persona infetta e te lo puoi prendere, anche se quella persona è uscita prima che tu entrassi e non l'hai mai vista. Oppure basta che fai un viaggio in treno o in aereo e da qualche parte non troppo lontano da te c'è seduta una persona infetta e te lo puoi prendere. Oppure... mille altri casi. Se ti sembra differenza di poco conto...
> 
> ...


Uhm...mi sa che non ci siamo capiti...io sono d'accordo con tutte queste tute precisazioni.

Quel che stavo scrivendo prima in sintesi è: l'hiv è in controllo, questo nuovo coronavirus no.
E l'hiv è in controllo perchè lo si conosce e questo no.
per l'hiv il protocollo terapico è conosciuto, sperimentato e sicuro, per questo virus no.

Mi spiego?

Quanto al decorso...vabbè. Stiamo a vedere.
Nelle mie conoscenze ci sono coppie in cui uno è sieropositivo e l'altro no e non hanno il minimo problema. Anzi.
O meglio, hanno gli stessi problemi delle altre coppie.

Per lavoro sono stata parecchio a contatto con l'hiv nei tempi in cui era un tema caldo, come lo sono stata per tutta un'altra serie di patologie che oggi come oggi sono in controllo. Penso all'epatite C e alla vecchia terapia con interferone, che era pesantissima, e le ultime terapie che negativizzano e senza gli effetti collaterali di un tempo.
Anche qui....tutto dipende dalla percezione e dalla conoscenza.

Di mio, conoscendo l'hiv non ne ho paura.
Nè ne avevo ai tempi. Anche se l'attenzione era alta.
Sapevo che ausilii indossare quando entravo in contatto con sieropositivi e conclamati e chiusa la questione.
E non c'era il numero improvviso di malati che otturavano gli ospedali, i reparti infettivi (che hanno tutta una serie di tecnologie che non permettono per esempio il ricircolo dell'aria in altri reparti) non rischiavano di essere intasati e gli operatori sanitari non avevano ancora sperimentato i tagli e le riduzioni degli utimi anni.

Di questo nuovo virus, non conoscendo esattamente come funziona, ho invece paura.
Primo perchè, come hai ben sottolineato, per prendersi l'hiv un minimo di impegno bisognava mettercelo mentre ora no.
Basta respirare fondamentalmente.
E non ho paura direttamente per me. A quel che si dice (ma del paziente 1 ancora intubato non si parla tantissimo) non sono una categoria a rischio.
Mio padre è immuno depresso e potrei semplicemente portarglielo a casa. E non mi piacerebbe salutarla nella consapevolezza di avergli portato in casa qualcosa che l'ha stroncato.
E non solo lui. Ovviamente lui mi colpisce e parecchio perchè è mio padre.
In questo caso temo l'essere vettore e mi colpisce la responsabilità di questo. 

Detto questo, se salta il sistema sanitario, che sta reggendo ma faticosamente e con dubbi rispetto a possibili evoluzioni pure io che non sono categoria a rischio divento a rischio.
Senza terapia (che è sperimentale) e senza sistema sanitario sono nella merda pure io.
Dove non c'è sistema sanitario la letalità aumenta e di parecchio.
E noi si è abituati a pensare ad un sistema che tiene botta nell'ordinario.

Ma.
Ho potuto osservare da vicino negli ultimi 20 anni l'evoluzione dei servizi, ed è peggiorata.
quindi non so bene come si possa reggere un impatto più alto di quello osservato fino ad ora. Tenendo conto che l'impatto attuale è minimo rispetto a un ro di 1:2.

Non concordo sull'ultimo passaggio, della diffusione delle informazioni.
20 anni, quando ho iniziato a lavorare costruire informazione e mezzi di diffusione dell'informazione era una lavorata.
Se allora avessimo avuto per esempio facebook, instagram, la velocità di wa...minchia, che pacchia sarebbe stata!!!
Mi ricordo che già utilizzare le mail per comunicare a livello istituzionale era un casino. E buona parte dei funzionari chiedeva di parlare.
Altro che video conference e lavoro a distanza.
Ho collaborato in alcuni progetti europei...rispetto ad oggi era la preistoria.


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> A me la maestra delle elementari aveva insegnato a non confrontare mele con pere, pur essendo entrambi frutti...


Ma le leggete le risposte o rispondete a cazzo?
Ripeto:
Ovvio che tra Hiv e Covid vi siano differenze, ma *qui si sta parlando di gestione delle reazioni della popolazione a seguito della diffusione di un virus.*
Poi, oh, arrangiatevi...
Una cugina di mia moglie è morta di AIDS quando era agli inizi ed era per tutti il virus dei gay.
Come tutti gli etero, aveva continuato a vivere come prima.
Fate un po' voi.


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Uhm...mi sa che non ci siamo capiti...io sono d'accordo con tutte queste tute precisazioni.
> 
> Quel che stavo scrivendo prima in sintesi è: l'hiv è in controllo, questo nuovo coronavirus no.
> E l'hiv è in controllo perchè lo si conosce e questo no.
> ...


Perfetto.


----------



## ipazia (2 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non che non esista ma che non si tratta di ebola
> Stai facendo paragoni con l’aids
> Forse meno paranoia farebbe vivere anche te più serenamente


guarda che l'hiv è meno pericoloso, ora come ora. 
In termini di contagio, di diffusione, di intasamento del sistema sanitario. 
Senza contare che le terapie per l'hiv sono evolute e parecchio negli ultimi 20 anni.
Oggi come oggi, avere l'hiv non significa essere in una situazione emergenziale. 
Anzi.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma le leggete le risposte o rispondete a cazzo?
> Ripeto:
> Ovvio che tra Hiv e Covid vi siano differenze, ma *qui si sta parlando di gestione delle reazioni della popolazione a seguito della diffusione di un virus.*
> Poi, oh, arrangiatevi...
> ...


Ma ti rendi conto di quanto sei in allarme ?
Non è che siamo tutti deficienti semplicemente perdonami se ho più paura dell’AIDS che di questo virus
Quindi, mi lavo le mani evito di tossire e starnutire in faccia alla gente 
Ma se vengo a lavorare in un palazzo di 8 piani con 400 persone dove non posso aprire le finestre, a sto punto vado anche al ristorante a cena da amici e dove non mi è impedito di andare


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> guarda che l'hiv è meno pericoloso, ora come ora.
> In termini di contagio, di diffusione, di intasamento del sistema sanitario.
> Senza contare che le terapie per l'hiv sono evolute e parecchio negli ultimi 20 anni.
> Oggi come oggi, avere l'hiv non significa essere in una situazione emergenziale.
> Anzi.


La pericolosità era in caso di contagio 
Direi che comunque la vita te la limita un pochino di più.


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> guarda che l'hiv è meno pericoloso, ora come ora.
> In termini di contagio, di diffusione, di intasamento del sistema sanitario.
> Senza contare che le terapie per l'hiv sono evolute e parecchio negli ultimi 20 anni.
> Oggi come oggi, *avere l'hiv non significa essere in una situazione emergenziale.*
> Anzi.


Esattamente.
Da epidemia degli anni '80 con picco di 18.000 contagi ora è declassata a endemia con 4000 nuovi casi.
In sintesi, non è più un'emergenza, ma una malattia normalmente presente sul territorio con un numero di nuovi casi annuali stabili.
Quindi assolutamente gestibili.
Se non si comprende la differenza tra emergenza sanitaria e malattia endemica, però, difficile portare avanti altri ragionamenti che possano far comprendere l'importanza della prevenzione in questo momento.


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> *Ma ti rendi conto di quanto sei in allarme ?*
> Non è che siamo tutti deficienti semplicemente perdonami se ho più paura dell’AIDS che di questo virus
> Quindi, mi lavo le mani evito di tossire e starnutire in faccia alla gente
> Ma se vengo a lavorare in un palazzo di 8 piani con 400 persone dove non posso aprire le finestre, a sto punto vado anche al ristorante a cena da amici e dove non mi è impedito di andare


Credo di essere in allarme il giusto.
Non sapendo nulla di quanto sta accadendo e osservando le reazioni in Cina e Sud Corea, oltre alle conseguenze in Iran, uso il principio di precauzione pensando al peggior scenario possibile, indi facendo scelte che possano evitarlo.
Non vorrei arrivare a trovarmi nella scenario di Wuhan, con un picco a giugno, per dire.


----------



## ipazia (2 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La pericolosità era in caso di contagio
> Direi che comunque la vita te la limita un pochino di più.


Ai tempi, quando la modalità di contagio non era chiara, ci si cagava sotto mica male. 
Ed è sempre risalente ai tempi la pericolosità in caso di contagio.
Le terapie attuali per contrastare e contenere il virus dell'hiv sono evolute in modo incredibile. 
Avere l'hiv oggi, con un minimo di attenzione in più è relativamente facile. 
E non compromette una buona qualità della vita. 
O limitazioni di sorta. 

Servono attenzioni, ma ne servono in presenza di una qualunque patologia con cui si deve imparare a convivere. 
Pensa all'epatite C, per esempio.
Oppure al diabete. Oppure all'immunodepressione. 

Dell'hiv resta nell'immaginario collettivo un retaggio di paura.
Che non è connesso alla realtà dell'arte delle terapie e dei protocolli di cura.

Quindi si ha paura senza che ci sia davvero da averne paura. Paura intesa come necessità di tenere distanza. 

L'hiv è stata una operazione complessa. che ha segnato anche perchè ha messo in discussione tutta una serie di stereotipi riguardo la sessualità e l'educazione all'uso del proprio corpo.
Oltre a richiedere un passagigo non indifferente: ossia il passaggio da una delega della cura al sistema sanitario al passaggio alla presa di responsabilità individuale nella cura del proprio corpo.
E' stato ben più di un virus, a livello culturale.


----------



## ipazia (2 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Esattamente.
> Da epidemia degli anni '80 con picco di 18.000 contagi ora è declassata a endemia con 4000 nuovi casi.
> In sintesi, non è più un'emergenza, ma una malattia normalmente presente sul territorio con un numero di nuovi casi annuali stabili.
> Quindi assolutamente gestibili.
> S*e non si comprende la differenza tra emergenza sanitaria e malattia endemica*, però, difficile portare avanti altri ragionamenti che possano far comprendere l'importanza della prevenzione in questo momento.


Esatto. 
E allo stesso modo se non si inquadra il sistema sanitario come era allora e come è oggi. 
Noi usciamo da 20 anni di privatizzazione dei servizi e di limitazione dell'accesso ai servizi sanitari.
Oltre che da tagli non indifferenti nel personale sanitario.

E siamo in un'epoca in cui la mobilità è pandemica. 
20 anni fa, era piuttosto diverso il modo in cui le persone si incontravano e le distanze che coprivano per farlo.


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Oltre a richiedere un passagigo non indifferente: ossia il passaggio da una delega della cura al sistema sanitario al passaggio alla presa di responsabilità individuale nella cura del proprio corpo.
> E' stato ben più di un virus, a livello culturale.


Assolutamente sì!
Un pensiero che ha influenzato anche l'approccio al sistema sanitario, mi sa.


----------



## ipazia (2 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Non solo "quanto", ma anche qual è il rapporto "beneficio/rischio": è fuori di discussione che le auto siano pericolose e non solo per gli incidenti però nessuno mette in discussione l'uso dell'auto perché il rapporto beneficio/rischio è troppo alto.
> 
> La stessa cosa per le onde elettromagnetiche: tutte fanno male, alcune più altre meno. Ma levate quelle più rischiose, non rinunceremo mai a quelle un po' rischiose perché nessuno è disposto a tornare ad un periodo in cui non esistevano telefoni mobili e internet.
> 
> ...


Esatto. 
Calcolo.
Riportavo l'esempio del livello di inquinamento sopra la Cina non casualmente. 
Questo periodo ha provato tutta una serie di ipotesi. Ossia che riducendo il movimento di merci e persone si ha una sensibile riduzione delle emissioni.
Nel calolo dei rischi/benefici dubito che però si arriverà resto ad una riduzione stabile della movimentazione. 
Mi speigo?

A livello economico, la riduzione sta avendo un impatto che politicamente, finanziariamente non è sostenibile. 
Tutto qui. Spaventosamente semplice. 

Anche quello che dici rispetto alla religione. 
Sono facce della stessa medaglia. 

Un po' come sadismo e masochismo. 
Già uscire da una visione dicotomica di bene/male, sarebbe un grande passo avanti e permetterebbe di ampliare il quadro di osservazione. Oltre che favorire la comunicazione fra le persone. 
Già ragionare win-win invece che win-lose sarebbe un passo avanti incalcolabile.


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Esatto.
> E allo stesso modo se non si inquadra il sistema sanitario come era allora e come è oggi.
> *Noi usciamo da 20 anni di privatizzazione dei servizi e di limitazione dell'accesso ai servizi sanitari.*
> Oltre che da tagli non indifferenti nel personale sanitario.
> ...


Un solo esempio: 6 anni fa mia moglie per una polmonite interstiziale (da virus) non trovò assistenza in un noto ospedale privato del milanese. Uno dei più importanti, perché aveva esaurito il numero dei posti disponibili.
Nel frattempo sono stati effettuati ulteriori tagli.
CI sono medici che in questo momento sono in attesa dell'esito del tampone ma lavorano ugualmente perché non c'è abbastanza personale.
Per non parlare di tutti gli altri addetti.
Chi è stato all'Humanitas di recente avrò constatato quali sono i tempi di dismissione dopo un intervento.
Sulla stessa mobilità: noi per esempio non possiamo permetterci un'epidemia che coinvolga oltre alla popolazione italiana anche i milioni di turisti che frequentano il nostro stato nei mesi estivi.
Per questo ho parlato prima di temere la possibilità di un picco a giugno/luglio.


----------



## ipazia (2 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Assolutamente sì!
> Un pensiero che ha influenzato anche l'approccio al sistema sanitario, mi sa.


E' stato un pensiero rivoluzionario. 
Ricordo un collega visionario, che sottolineava questo aspetto e come fosse una opportunità in termini di educazione sociale. 
Oltre che nei termini della costruzione di una rete collettiva che si smuovesse dal concetto di famiglia nucleare.

Ma ho la sensazione che siano ancora visioni. Per lo più. 

Il sistema sanitario da allora ha subito durissimi colpi.
In termini organizzativi, di distribuzione delle risore (strumentali e umane) e di fondi a disposizione. 
non ho voglia di declinare la cosa.
Ma in 20 anni di osservazione diretta...è avvilente.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Credo di essere in allarme il giusto.
> Non sapendo nulla di quanto sta accadendo e osservando le reazioni in Cina e Sud Corea, oltre alle conseguenze in Iran, uso il principio di precauzione pensando al peggior scenario possibile, indi facendo scelte che possano evitarlo.
> Non vorrei arrivare a trovarmi nella scenario di Wuhan, con un picco a giugno, per dire.


Io ti leggo e più o meno ho questa espressione


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io ti leggo e più o meno ho questa espressione


E quale sarebbe essere in allarme il giusto secondo te?
E che mi dici di tutti gli esercizi cinesi di Paolo Sarpi e di tutte le attività cinesi nel milanese che  hanno chiuso contemporaneamente non dando neppure comunicazione di quando riapriranno? Sono pazzi? Io ho visto in Paolo Sarpi italiani tranquilli e cinesi tutti con la mascherina.
Chi ha ragione?
E del fatto che in Corea del Sud facciano sanificazione anche per le strade?


----------



## ipazia (2 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> IO HO PAURA di questo virus.
> Lo ammetto senza vergogna.
> Sono asmatico, ho due genitori ultresettantenni, lavoro con persone e collaboratori anche loro ultrasettantenni, ho una cognata con basse difese immunitarie, conosco persone che hanno problemi vari di salute.
> Non sono in ansia, però. Lavoro come sempre, sono andato in giro ugualmente, ponendo attenzione ad evitare spazi chiusi e a stare lontano dagli altri sui messi pubblici. Ma la superficialità con cui viene gestito, complici anche affermazioni discordanti raccolte dai media e politici che hanno dato immagini rassicuranti, mi fa incazzare. Ho guardato i diagrammi di crescita, se non sarà efficace l'operazione di contenimento di questi giorni,  fanno paura. Abbiamo un sistema sanitario calibrato al minimo e negli ultimi 20 danni depauperato di risorse: chi ha avuto esperienza del SSN conosce bene i tempi di attesa e la necessità di rivolgersi a un privato per le visite in tempi brevi. Non reggerà, anche perché se dovesse diffondersi anche al sud troverà ancora più problemi. Quindi speriamo che abbiano sbagliato tutti e che aver creato due zone rosse sia stato sufficiente, altrimenti tra un dieci/quindi giorni ci troveremo con un grosso problema.


E perchè mai ci si dovrebbe vergognare della paura?
Io ho paura. L'ho scritto anche giorni fa. 
Come ho paura di tutto quello che non conosco e che non so gestire in prima persona. 
Non ho d'altro canto bisogno di reiterare routine per sedare la paura. 

Come dall'inizio dell'hiv ho iniziato ad usare il preservativo, così in questo caso ho usato tutta una serie di misure precauzionali. 
che mi costano un gran poco per la verità. E che già prima fondamentalmente usavo. 
Come l'inizio dell'hiv, ma adesso sono pure più vecchia e rognosa, mi incazzo di bestia con la gente. 

G. mi dice che non dovrei e che dovrei passare oltre. 
Non l'ho ancora imparato. 
Mi incazzo. Con la stupidità.
E ancor di più mi incazzo perchè ho osservato la curva della diffusione delle informazioni e l'ho vista scendere. Ossia meno informazioni a disposizione per tutti.
Questo significa che pure io mi trovo ad avere meno informazioni a disposizione anche a causa delle reazioni fuori di testa e dettate dalla stupidità di chi ha bisogno di non essere informato per stare tranquillo, di chi ha bisogno di delegare. 
E questo mi fa incazzare a manetta. 

Poi...si sa, la rabbia è sorella della paura, alla fine ho deciso di imbandire il tavolo per tutto il parentame che almeno ci si parla 

Di base io credo che siamo sulla punta dell'iceberg.
Mi ha fatto tenerezza (assieme a un empatico nervosismo) il tecnico dell'oms che dice in soldoni "sì, è una pandemia, ma è una oandemia anche l'obesità eh. Non dobbiamo farci spaventare dalla parola." E mi immagino questo che "gioca" coi virus che si ritrova dover limitare e ridurre il linguaggio, investendoci tempo e energie, per dire senza far saltare la gente sulla sedia. 
Oppure "epidemia globale". che altro non è che pandemia. Ma se cambio la parola fa meno paura.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E quale sarebbe essere in allarme il giusto secondo te?
> E che mi dici di tutti gli esercizi cinesi di Paolo Sarpi e di tutte le attività cinesi nel milanese che  hanno chiuso contemporaneamente non dando neppure comunicazione di quando riapriranno? Sono pazzi? Io ho visto in Paolo Sarpi italiani tranquilli e cinesi tutti con la mascherina.
> Chi ha ragione?


Una sana attenzione a qualche precauzione in più
Il mio cinese ha chiuso perché c’erano poca affluenza. Lo so perché l’altra sera volevo cenare da loro e c’era un biglietto che spiegava le motivazioni
Dopodiché o ti tappi in casa o direi che possiamo fare la nostra vita con qualche accortezza in più 
I cinesi hanno anche paura delle reazioni di italiani coglioni che li aggrediscono o insultando 
Secondo me in molti casi mettono le mascherine perché sanno che abbiamo paura che ci contagino.
Il panico non lo capisco e visto lo stato attuale lo trovo assolutamente ingiustificato


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi ha fatto tenerezza (assieme a un empatico nervosismo) il tecnico dell'oms che dice in soldoni "sì, è una pandemia, ma è una oandemia anche l'obesità eh. Non dobbiamo farci spaventare dalla parola." E mi immagino questo che "gioca" coi virus che si ritrova dover limitare e ridurre il linguaggio, investendoci tempo e energie, per dire senza far saltare la gente sulla sedia.
> Oppure "epidemia globale". che altro non è che pandemia. Ma se cambio la parola fa meno paura.


Sì, ho notato l'atteggiamento diffuso di misurare il linguaggio.
Come fossimo dei bambini. Un po' mi offende questa cosa.


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Una sana attenzione a qualche precauzione in più
> Il mio cinese ha chiuso perché c’erano poca affluenza. Lo so perché l’altra sera volevo cenare da loro e c’era un biglietto che spiegava le motivazioni
> Dopodiché o ti tappi in casa o direi che possiamo fare la nostra vita con qualche accortezza in più
> I cinesi hanno anche paura delle reazioni di italiani coglioni che li aggrediscono o insultando
> ...


Hanno chiuso tutti insieme, quasi ovunque.
In Paolo Sarpi motivano la cosa con cartelli con  scritto "per dare un contributo alla comunità e tutelare la salute di tutti chiuso fino a data da destinarsi".
Sul Super cinese, l'unica attività rimasta aperta, c'è un cartello con scritto "Per prevenire e tutelare la *nostra* salute abbiamo deciso di far indossare a tutti gli operatori la mascherina per difenderci dal rischio contagio".
In Italiano e in cinese.
E Paolo Sarpi non è vuota, la gente ci passa ugualmente, figuriamoci se uno non sarebbe andato a farsi riparare il vetro del cellulare perché sono cinesi.
Si andava sempre e solo da loro, in pratica.


----------



## abebis (2 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E che mi dici di tutti gli esercizi cinesi di Paolo Sarpi e di tutte le attività cinesi nel milanese che  hanno chiuso contemporaneamente non dando neppure comunicazione di quando riapriranno? Sono pazzi? Io ho visto in Paolo Sarpi italiani tranquilli e cinesi tutti con la mascherina.


No, non sono pazzi, sono solo realisti: sanno che in questo periodo non venderebbero una che è una cosa e per di più rischierebbero il linciaggio da parte della folla che potrebbe scaricare su di loro la propria paura. Quindi sono spariti dalla circolazione, si sono rintanati per quanto possibile e aspettano che passi la tempesta.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Hanno chiuso tutti insieme, quasi ovunque.
> In Paolo Sarpi motivano la cosa con cartelli con  scritto "per dare un contributo alla comunità e tutelare la salute di tutti chiuso fino a data da destinarsi".
> Sul Super cinese, l'unica attività rimasta aperta, c'è un cartello con scritto "Per prevenire e tutelare la *nostra* salute abbiamo deciso di far indossare a tutti gli operatori la mascherina per difenderci dal rischio contagio".
> In Italiano e in cinese.
> ...


Danny qualunque cosa scrivo tu ormai sei impanicato
Direi che è una conversazione che porta a poco
Ho imparato ad allarmarmi quando è il caso mi spiace se per ora l’unica cosa che non faccio rispetto al solito è andare al cinema perché è chiuso


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> No, non sono pazzi, sono solo realisti: sanno che in questo periodo non venderebbero una che è una cosa e per di più rischierebbero il linciaggio da parte della folla che potrebbe scaricare su di loro la propria paura. Quindi sono spariti dalla circolazione, si sono rintanati per quanto possibile e aspettano che passi la tempesta.


Quoto
Confermato da cinesi che conosco


----------



## ipazia (2 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ho notato l'atteggiamento diffuso di misurare il linguaggio.
> Come fossimo dei bambini. Un po' mi offende questa cosa.


Io la comprendo.
E' una misura necessaria.

Lo scrivevo quando si parlava del video messaggio di amadeus che la via era la limitazione delle informazioni, perchè oggettivamente il comportamento in risposta all'informazione è infantile. Amadeus che spiega è questo eh. Bene per gli stupidi. Ma male, molto male, per l'informazione sana.
Si va dall'estremo, l'ansia incontrollata, all'altro estremo, tanto non mi tocca (come i gay per gli eterosessuali ai tempi dell'hiv, oggi sono gli anziani, gli immunodepressi etc) e che coglioni mi tocca cambiar un tantinino il mio stile di vita.

D'altro canto questa situazione va ad impattare pesantemente sull'economia.
Ma.

Leggevo un interessante articolo in cui questa giornalista diceva fondamentalmente che se siamo davvero ricchi fermarci quindici giorni non va ad intaccare la ricchezza e men che meno l'organizzazione.
Non penso che sia casuale che la Cina si sia potuta permettere lo stop che ha dato.

Se fossimo davvero ricchi avremmo anche ricchezza di tempo e fermate.

Quel che non si vuol vedere è che stiamo da anni lucidando le maniglie sul titanic, ma facciamo finta di niente. avanti aperitivi.
L'importante è non pensare e illudersi.
Questa situazione sta evidenziando le carenze, ad ogni livello, in cui viviamo costantemente immersi.
E sta evidenziando come la maggioranza sia deviante (cit).
Solo che non basta più la minoranza a tener silente il tutto. E per fortuna.

C'è da dire che siamo in ritardo come minimo di 20 anni su una educazione alla comunicazione, la comprensione media di un testo è spaventosamente diminuita e siamo in una situazione in cui un sinonimo cambia il significato di una parola. E funziona.
Il nostro sistema sanitario che è uno dei migliori al mondo è stato smantellato giorno dopo giorno.
Per non parlare del sistema scolastico.

Che chiacchierano delle lezioni a distanza...seee...

Io non mi sento offesa. Incazzata sì.
Più di prima.
E non con chi ha preso decisioni a mio parere dovute. Se ti spiego e tu oltre a non capire un cazzo fai pure casino, non ti spiego, faccio e ti metto in condizione di continuare a dormire. Almeno non intralci più di tanto quel che serve fare.
Mi metto in condizione di renderti prevedibile nei tuoi comportamenti.
E' semplice analisi funzionale dei comportamenti problema.


----------



## ipazia (2 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> No, non sono pazzi, sono solo realisti: sanno che in questo periodo non venderebbero una che è una cosa e per di più rischierebbero il linciaggio da parte della folla che potrebbe scaricare su di loro la propria paura. Quindi sono spariti dalla circolazione, si sono rintanati per quanto possibile e aspettano che passi la tempesta.


Non è casuale che i cinesi ci stiano facendo il culo sotto ogni aspetto. A partire dal fatto che hanno la potenza (anche e sopratutto economica) che gli permette di inchiodare le persone in casa.
gli funzionano i neuroni e sanno leggere velocemente e adattarsi alle situazioni.

Noi siamo imbolsiti e ripetitivi. Oltre ad essere una società decadente in particolare sotto l'aspetto economico. 

Mi è arrivato un video simpaticissimo riguardo un disinfettante, venduto da cinesi, che riporta sull'etichetta "funziona per coronavirus".
Poi si guarda la data di confezionamento ed è il 2018.
Quindi.
O c'è il complotto e loro erano tutti informati e pronti oppure, e mi sembra la più probabile, sanno trasformare le situazioni in opportunità senza farsi troppe seghe sullo sfruttare la stupidità diffusa.

Devo dire che sinceramente mi piacciono.


----------



## Lara3 (2 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Un solo esempio: 6 anni fa mia moglie per una polmonite interstiziale (da virus) non trovò assistenza in un noto ospedale privato del milanese. Uno dei più importanti, perché aveva esaurito il numero dei posti disponibili.
> Nel frattempo sono stati effettuati ulteriori tagli.
> CI sono medici che in questo momento sono in attesa dell'esito del tampone ma lavorano ugualmente perché non c'è abbastanza personale.
> Per non parlare di tutti gli altri addetti.
> ...


Poi come si è risolto per tua moglie ?
Se non ci sono posti abbastanza fuori dalle epidemie, figuriamoci adesso.
C’è il rischio di morire anche perché le strutture non possono contenere tutti i casi gravi. Il tempo di trovare un posto altrove ed il paziente è perso.


----------



## abebis (2 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quanto al decorso...vabbè. Stiamo a vedere.


C'è abbastanza poco da vedere: finora quasi tutti quelli che si sono presi il coronavirus sono guariti. Questo è un dato di fatto.
Di malati di AIDS guariti, non ho notizia in quarant'anni, ormai.

Personalmente, se devo scegliere uno dei due virus da prendermi, non ho dubbi!



> Nelle mie conoscenze ci sono coppie in cui uno è sieropositivo e l'altro no e non hanno il minimo problema. Anzi.
> O meglio, hanno gli stessi problemi delle altre coppie.


Secondo te se io adesso fossi sieropositivo e uscissi per una cena con una tipa appena conosciuta e le comunicassi tranquillamente (come dovrei fare) che sono siero positivo, la serata si svolge nello stesso modo in cui si svolgerebbe se non fossi sieropositivo? E questo a prescindere dal fatto che ci finisca a letto o meno.

E non mi rispondere basandoti su come _dovrebbero_ essere le cose: rispondi basandoti su come _sono_. Che ti piaccia o meno come sono.



> Ma.
> Ho potuto osservare da vicino negli ultimi 20 anni l'evoluzione dei servizi, ed è peggiorata.
> quindi non so bene come si possa reggere un impatto più alto di quello osservato fino ad ora. Tenendo conto che l'impatto attuale è minimo rispetto a un ro di 1:2.


Eppure, con la devoluzione alle regioni non avremmo dovuto trovarci nella terra latte, miele e unicorni rosa, come gli inglesi con la Brexit?  
Ché gli efficienti lombardi e i laboriosi veneti avrebbero fatto vedere al resto dei lazzaroni italiani come si fa a far funzionare le cose...  

Stai a vede' che anche i milanesi magnanomagnano.... 
E chi l'avrebbe mai detto che loro così diversi alla fine sono così uguali?



> Non concordo sull'ultimo passaggio, della diffusione delle informazioni.
> 20 anni, quando ho iniziato a lavorare costruire informazione e mezzi di diffusione dell'informazione era una lavorata.
> Se allora avessimo avuto per esempio facebook, instagram, la velocità di wa...minchia, che pacchia sarebbe stata!!!
> Mi ricordo che già utilizzare le mail per comunicare a livello istituzionale era un casino. E buona parte dei funzionari chiedeva di parlare.
> ...


Confondi le cose: un conto è la comunicazione da usare a livello interpersonale per i flussi di lavoro, e qui concordo: videoconferenze negli anni ottanta erano roba da film di fantascienza.
Altra cosa è veicolare un'informazione alla massa, tipo appunto che c'è un'epidemia e cosa fare: questo era tranquillamente nell'ordine delle cose.


----------



## abebis (2 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è casuale che i cinesi ci stiano facendo il culo sotto ogni aspetto. A partire dal fatto che hanno la potenza (anche e sopratutto economica) che gli permette di inchiodare le persone in casa.
> gli funzionano i neuroni e sanno leggere velocemente e adattarsi alle situazioni.
> 
> Noi siamo imbolsiti e ripetitivi. Oltre ad essere una società decadente in particolare sotto l'aspetto economico.
> ...


Anche a me. Hanno una cultura (di tutti i tipi: storica, artistica, scientifica) ultramillenaria che noi ci sogniamo. Il fatto che noi la disconosciamo non fa altro che sottolineare la nostra ignoranza (nel senso proprio di ignorare) sulla loro storia e sottolinea la nostra piccineria di popolo autoreferenziale ancora intrappolato nella riforma Gentile! 
E nonostante la loro dimensione gigantesca, in tutti i sensi, che li avrebbe naturalmente portati a dominare il mondo già 2000 anni fa, sono il popolo che fuori dai loro confini ha fatto meno casini di tutti gli altri.

Hanno bisogno di un attimo di prendere una decisione ma sono gli unici che quando prendono una decisione la prendono pensando al lungo periodo.


----------



## ipazia (2 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> C'è abbastanza poco da vedere: finora quasi tutti quelli che si sono presi il coronavirus sono guariti. Questo è un dato di fatto.
> Di malati di AIDS guariti, non ho notizia in quarant'anni, ormai.
> 
> Personalmente, se devo scegliere uno dei due virus da prendermi, non ho dubbi!
> ...


Che ci sia abbastanza poco da vedere mi trova pienamente concorde. 
Ma non perchè si veda. semplicemente si riduce il campo visivo. 

Da ignorante prudente, io non mi esprimo a riguardo.
E ancora tutto da verificare. 
Compreso il tasso di recidiva.

siamo immersi in una molteplicità di malattie da cui non si guarisce. 
Dal diabete. Dalla candida (che recidiva mica da ridere). 
mio padre mica è guarito dal linfoma. Il linfoma è in controllo e ridotto. 
E non guarisce nemmeno dall'immunodeficienza. 

questa idea dell'essere sani...te lo dicevo ridacchiando che cercando il disturbo si trova. 
Ridacchiavo, ma ero piuttosto seria a riguardo.
Anche tenendo del fatto che non conosciamo le patologie tutte. conosciamo quelle conosciute. 
quindi potremmo per assurdo (ma mica tanto) essere tutti affetti da malattie di cui nemmeno sappiamo l'esistenza. 

quanto allo stigma sociale...non è un problema direttamente sanitario.
E' un problema di comunicazione e cultura. 
La campagna informativa fatta ai tempi dell'hiv è stata spaventosa. E se ne raccolgono ancora i frutti. 
Fra cui per l'appunto lo stigma. 
Io se mi si dicesse della sieropositività mi informerei sullo stato della terapia.
Fra l'altro ci sarebbe un lungo discorso da fare sulla sieropositività e sulla malattia conclamata. Che neanche 20 anni di informazione hanno colmato il gap.
Ma è complesso e se devo essere sincera è un discorso che ho fatto talmente tante volte da sapere già in anticipo come quella pubblicità dell'alone viola intorno al alato colpisca ben di più di un discorso razionale. 
Evito il più delle volte i discorsi razionali. Servono a molto, molto poco. 

Fortunatamente non devi scegliere.
Scegli l'ambiente per te.
L'hiv non te lo prendi salvo che te lo fai praticamente iniettare. 
Il coronavirus ti sceglie, semmai. E non è che gli puoi dire "no, guardi signor corona...non sono disponibile" 

che pooi, a proposito di corona...hai letto il calo di vendite della birra corona?
Da schiantarsi se non fosse un discorso tipo "ma le piante hanno bisogno dell'acqua?????"

20 anni fa, quando ai tavoli istituzionali si discuteva della 328 c'è stato chi ha previsto ed è rimasto inascoltato. 
Per me non è una sorpresa lo stato attuale dei servizi.
mi stupisco di chi si stupisce e casca dal pero. 
Mi stupisco sempre per non cadere irrimediabilmente nel disprezzo eh. 

Concorderai con me che le modalità del mezzo tv siano profondamente diverse dal mezzo social.
Ridacchiavo sulle faccine e tu mi hai risposto puntuale sul fatto che uno degli elementi per capirle è immaginarsi seduti faccia a faccia e fare una sorta di gioco di ruolo.


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> No, non sono pazzi, sono solo realisti: sanno che in questo periodo non venderebbero una che è una cosa e per di più rischierebbero il linciaggio da parte della folla che potrebbe scaricare su di loro la propria paura. Quindi sono spariti dalla circolazione, si sono rintanati per quanto possibile e aspettano che passi la tempesta.


Ti rispondo con le parole di ZHANG CHANGXIAO https://www.repubblica.it/spettacoli/musica/2018/07/18/news/sean_white-201830879/, dal sito Cinainitalia https://cinainitalia.com/2020/02/27/coronavirus-cinesi-a-milano/


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> No, non sono pazzi, sono solo realisti: sanno che in questo periodo non venderebbero una che è una cosa e per di più rischierebbero il linciaggio da parte della folla che potrebbe scaricare su di loro la propria paura. Quindi sono spariti dalla circolazione, si sono rintanati per quanto possibile e aspettano che passi la tempesta.


Mio padre è stato fidanzato con una cinese per 10 anni, e ovviamente ha ancora contatti.
Alle prime avvisaglie di virus mi ha detto tranquillamente che ci vedremo più in là.
Lui ha moderato incontri e contatti.
La tua è la versione ufficiale, fornita dalla stampa italiana.
Tutti e ripeto tutti hanno chiuso contemporaneamente le attività.
E non è che gli altri negozi italiani se la passino meglio...


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io la comprendo.
> E' una misura necessaria.
> 
> Lo scrivevo quando si parlava del video messaggio di amadeus che la via era la limitazione delle informazioni, perchè oggettivamente il comportamento in risposta all'informazione è infantile. Amadeus che spiega è questo eh. Bene per gli stupidi. Ma male, molto male, per l'informazione sana.
> ...


Sono d'accordo. Analisi lucida e limpida.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Hanno chiuso tutti insieme, quasi ovunque.
> In Paolo Sarpi motivano la cosa con cartelli con  scritto "per dare un contributo alla comunità e tutelare la salute di tutti chiuso fino a data da destinarsi".
> Sul Super cinese, l'unica attività rimasta aperta, c'è un cartello con scritto "Per prevenire e tutelare la *nostra* salute abbiamo deciso di far indossare a tutti gli operatori la mascherina per difenderci dal rischio contagio".
> In Italiano e in cinese.
> ...


Tu hai interpretato NOSTRA come riferita ai cinesi? Io come a “di noi tutti”. Se avessero scritto “vostra” si sarebbero definiti come portatori del virus.


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è casuale che i cinesi ci stiano facendo il culo sotto ogni aspetto. A partire dal fatto che hanno la potenza (anche e sopratutto economica) che gli permette di inchiodare le persone in casa.
> *gli funzionano i neuroni e sanno leggere velocemente e adattarsi alle situazioni.*
> 
> Noi siamo imbolsiti e ripetitivi. Oltre ad essere una società decadente in particolare sotto l'aspetto economico.


Ho profonda stima per i cinesi sotto questo punto di vista.


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu hai interpretato NOSTRA come riferita ai cinesi? Io come a “di noi tutti”. Se avessero scritto “vostra” si sarebbero definiti come portatori del virus.


Tu lo hai interpretato come riferita ai cinesi, io per nostra intendo dei dipendenti e dei clienti.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2020)

Comunque è la ricerca continua di informazioni che denota lo stato di allarme ansioso.
È un meccanismo psicologico comune quello di cercare di contenere l’ansia attraverso la raccolta di notizie perché la conoscenza dà l’illusione di avere il controllo sulla realtà.
Ormai anche i bambini dell’asilo hanno capito cosa si deve fare. Seguire ora per ora i bollettini dei contagiati e dei morti e dismessi non cambia la realtà.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Tu lo hai interpretato come riferita ai cinesi, io per nostra intendo dei dipendenti e dei clienti.


Nel contesto della tua descrizione sembrava che ti riferissi a chi ci lavorava, come prova della loro consapevolezza della gravità.
Io la vedo come una scelta di immagine.


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> C'è abbastanza poco da vedere: finora quasi tutti quelli che si sono presi il coronavirus sono guariti. Questo è un dato di fatto.


Neppure i diagrammi a torta che posto guardi?


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nel contesto della tua descrizione sembrava che ti riferissi a chi ci lavorava, come prova della loro consapevolezza della gravità.
> Io la vedo come una scelta di immagine.


Hai letto quello che ho postato dell'autore cinese?


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Ormai anche i bambini dell’asilo hanno capito cosa si deve fare.*


Ne sei davvero convinta?
Ma se qui nessuno ha dichiarato di aver cambiato di una virgola la propria vita e FB è pieno di commenti del tipo CI avete rotto il cazzo col coronavirus seminate panico?
Neppure i dottori sanno cosa fare, figuriamoci noi...
A me preoccupano di più quelli che sono tranquilli, ora.
O sono nel negazionismo post panico o se ne fregano. Novelli troiani: il comportamento delle masse è sempre lo stesso.


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2020)

Se proprio vogliamo un paragone letterario, la folla credette di più a Sinone che a Cassandra.
Le persone tendono a favorire coloro che prospettano gli scenari più ottimisti e positivi, senza verificare che siano veri o credibili, mentre tendono a non dare credito a chi prospetta rischi reali.
E' un problema anche negli ambienti di lavoro. E in politica...


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2020)

Il cambiamento nel tono dell'informazione, divenuta molto più vicina a Sinone che a Cassandra nel giro di una settimana ha presumibilmente questa spiegazione.
Si sono resi conto che sarebbe stato molto più facile operare con un'opinione pubblica tranquillizzata che gestire più situazioni di panico.
Non stanno raccontando la verità, ma ovviamente predispongono nei limiti del possibile tutto quello che è necessario fare, secondo le previsioni.
Ti dicono che è un'influenza, ti rassicurano, però chiudono il Salone di Ginevra e quello del Turismo e mettono in quarantene paesi, alberghi, condomini, chiudendo frontiere.
Ovviamente questo atteggiamento mediatico europeo non fa preda su comunità come quella cinese che hanno più coscienza rispetto a noi della situazione reale e dei veri rischi.


----------



## Lostris (2 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ne sei davvero convinta?
> Ma se qui nessuno ha dichiarato di aver cambiato di una virgola la propria vita e FB è pieno di commenti del tipo CI avete rotto il cazzo col coronavirus seminate panico?
> Neppure i dottori sanno cosa fare, figuriamoci noi...
> A me preoccupano di più quelli che sono tranquilli, ora.
> O sono nel negazionismo post panico o se ne fregano. Novelli troiani: il comportamento delle masse è sempre lo stesso.


Ma necessariamente la vita cambia, con il contesto che c’è.

Sono sicuramente più attenta e non bacio/abbraccio più nessuno dei colleghi/amici nelle diverse occasioni.

Sto bene al momento, quindi non devo tutelare nessuno da me. 

Non nego nulla e non sono disinteressata.
Ma non saccheggio supermercati, non sto chiusa in casa e non attendo continuamente aggiornamenti dai canali ufficiali nè leggo gli altri. 
Non faccio statistiche per rassicurarmi o impanicarmi. 

Faccio ciò che è nella mia responsabilità per le condizioni attuali.

Preoccuparsi ulteriormente è inutile.


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma necessariamente la vita cambia, con il contesto che c’è.
> 
> *Sono sicuramente più attenta e non bacio/abbraccio più nessuno dei colleghi/amici nelle diverse occasioni.*


E' già più della media.
Molto più della media.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ne sei davvero convinta?
> Ma se qui nessuno ha dichiarato di aver cambiato di una virgola la propria vita e FB è pieno di commenti del tipo CI avete rotto il cazzo col coronavirus seminate panico?
> Neppure i dottori sanno cosa fare, figuriamoci noi...
> A me preoccupano di più quelli che sono tranquilli, ora.
> O sono nel negazionismo post panico o se ne fregano. Novelli troiani: il comportamento delle masse è sempre lo stesso.


A me preoccupano quelli in panico invece
Una sana preoccupazione ma il panico mi da sui nervi


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma necessariamente la vita cambia, con il contesto che c’è.
> 
> Sono sicuramente più attenta e non bacio/abbraccio più nessuno dei colleghi/amici nelle diverse occasioni.
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Hai letto quello che ho postato dell'autore cinese?


Ho letto.


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A me preoccupano quelli in panico invece
> Una sana preoccupazione ma il panico mi da sui nervi


Capisco, ma un atteggiamento più consapevole e ragionato, più mediato tra quelli come te che professano la filosofia del  "Faccio la mia vita come prima" e gli altri che urlano "Aiuto gli alieni", non sarebbe più utile?
Siamo qui a confrontarci proprio per cercare questa via di mezzo, senza contrapposizioni inutili, e ci arriviamo se definiamo esattamente quel è il rischio e come gestirlo.
Esattamente come in una ditta fa un RLS.
Non è che se uno rileva un possibile rischio in un, per esempio, impianto elettrico, ti dà ai nervi. Non credo.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ne sei davvero convinta?
> Ma se qui nessuno ha dichiarato di aver cambiato di una virgola la propria vita e FB è pieno di commenti del tipo CI avete rotto il cazzo col coronavirus seminate panico?
> Neppure i dottori sanno cosa fare, figuriamoci noi...
> A me preoccupano di più quelli che sono tranquilli, ora.
> O sono nel negazionismo post panico o se ne fregano. Novelli troiani: il comportamento delle masse è sempre lo stesso.


Il problema è il possibile affollamento della terapia intensiva degli ospedali. Le persone giovani e in salute si aspettano al più una brutta influenza a casa. E hanno probabilmente ragione nella maggior parte dei casi. Poi ognuno sa se frequenta anziani e/o immunodepressi, vedi Ipazia. Ovviamente il trentottenne dimostra che anche una persona in salute può aver bisogno di un intervento ospedaliero e non solo per contenere il contagio.
Io ho adottato norme di prudenza.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Se proprio vogliamo un paragone letterario, la folla credette di più a Sinone che a Cassandra.
> Le persone tendono a favorire coloro che prospettano gli scenari più ottimisti e positivi, senza verificare che siano veri o credibili, mentre tendono a non dare credito a chi prospetta rischi reali.
> E' un problema anche negli ambienti di lavoro. E in politica...


I rischi reali sembra che siano quelli economici.


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è il possibile affollamento della terapia intensiva degli ospedali. Le persone giovani e in salute si aspettano al più una brutta influenza a casa. E hanno probabilmente ragione nella maggior parte dei casi. Poi ognuno sa se frequenta anziani e/o immunodepressi, vedi Ipazia. Ovviamente il trentottenne dimostra che anche una persona in salute può aver bisogno di un intervento ospedaliero e non solo per contenere il contagio.
> Io ho adottato norme di prudenza.


Esattamente.
E', in sintesi, questo.
Ma non si parla di solo affollamento, ma di overbooking, ovvero di non avere strutture o medici per far fronte all'emergenza sanitaria.
Chi se ne frega se questo virus è letale solo per il 14,8 degli ultraottantenni e per il 10% degli ultrasettantenni, mentre per un trentenne lo è in ridottissimi casi, non è questa la statistica (cinica e criticabile) che ci interessa, quanto quella che chiunque di qualsiasi età necessiti di cure intensive se non le trovapiù è a rischio vita.
Anche il 38enne atletico che il 2 febbraio correva la maratona e che ora mi sembra  sia ancora intubato.


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I rischi reali sembra che siano quelli economici.


Sanitari ed economici.
Un difficile equilibrio, che rischia anche di determinare pesanti ripercussioni sull'Unione Europea e i suoi parametri (ovviamente nello scenario peggiore).
Economici perché noi tutti occidentali ci aspettiamo che i nostri genitori o i nostri amici anche se settantenni vengano curati e mantenuti in vita. Non siamo nazisti. Quindi un governo dovrà far fronte all'emergenza reperendo fondi, e non siamo in una situazione semplice per questo.
Abbiamo avuto il permesso di infrangere il patto di stabilità, ma la cifra messa a disposizione non è elevata.
Un'emergenza sanitaria inoltre avrebbe forti ripercussioni a livello economico su tutte le imprese.
Ovvio che chi deve gestire questa situazione tenda a dare una comunicazione "lieve" e "tranquillizzante", ci manca solo di dover gestire ora, prematuramente, gente fuori di testa.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Esattamente.
> E', in sintesi, questo.
> Ma non si parla di solo affollamento, ma di overbooking, ovvero di non avere strutture o medici per far fronte all'emergenza sanitaria.
> Chi se ne frega se questo virus è letale solo per il 14,8 degli ultraottantenni e per il 10% degli ultrasettantenni, mentre per un trentenne lo è in ridottissimi casi, non è questa la statistica (cinica e criticabile) che ci interessa, quanto quella che chiunque di qualsiasi età necessiti di cure intensive se non le trovapiù è a rischio vita.
> Anche il 38enne atletico che il 2 febbraio correva la maratona e che ora mi sembra  sia ancora intubato.


Ma anche chi dovesse avere una ischemia per i fatti suoi.
Resta che non vedo la necessità di tenermi informata minuto per minuto.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Capisco, ma un atteggiamento più consapevole e ragionato, più mediato tra quelli come te che professano la filosofia del  "Faccio la mia vita come prima" e gli altri che urlano "Aiuto gli alieni", non sarebbe più utile?
> Siamo qui a confrontarci proprio per cercare questa via di mezzo, senza contrapposizioni inutili, e ci arriviamo se definiamo esattamente quel è il rischio e come gestirlo.
> Esattamente come in una ditta fa un RLS.
> Non è che se uno rileva un possibile rischio in un, per esempio, impianto elettrico, ti dà ai nervi. Non credo.


Prese le precauzioni su faccio la vita che facevo prima. I miei figli escono e vedono amici, mio marito gira in 5/6 comuni ogni giorno. Ha senso che non faccio la solita vita?
Tu stai chiuso in casa? 
se rilevi un possibile rischio no se passi il tempo terrorizzato dal eventuale rischio si
E sinceramente a me sembri impanicato di brutto, poi magari è solo quello che traspare dai tuoi scritti


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è il possibile affollamento della terapia intensiva degli ospedali. Le persone giovani e in salute si aspettano al più una brutta influenza a casa. E hanno probabilmente ragione nella maggior parte dei casi. Poi ognuno sa se frequenta anziani e/o immunodepressi, vedi Ipazia. Ovviamente il trentottenne dimostra che anche una persona in salute può aver bisogno di un intervento ospedaliero e non solo per contenere il contagio.
> Io ho adottato norme di prudenza.


Quoto


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma anche chi dovesse avere una ischemia per i fatti suoi.
> *Resta che non vedo la necessità di tenermi informata minuto per minuto.*


L'importante è recepire le ordinanze emesse.
Il resto, compresa la situazione, direi che ha un interesse soggettivo.


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> si
> E sinceramente a me sembri impanicato di brutto, poi magari è solo quello che traspare dai tuoi scritti


Ne ho paura, certo.
La paura è uno strumento efficiente per determinare i comportamenti da adottare in caso di rischio.
Non faccio il figo perché non è bello e non è maschio.
In ospedale una settimana per un soffocamento da asma ci sono già stato.
Ho patito poi per due mesi.
No, grazie. La sensazione di stare per morire l'ho già provata.
Tieni conto che normalmente nel mio periodo di picco dell'asma io giro con un fucile e sparo a tutti quelli con la bronchite che mi si avvicinano.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> L'importante è recepire le ordinanze emesse.
> Il resto, compresa la situazione, direi che ha un interesse soggettivo.


Rispetto a qualunque pericolo, una informazione generale è sufficiente. Una troppo frequente genera ansia. 
Ma vale per qualsiasi cosa.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ne ho paura, certo.
> La paura è uno strumento efficiente per determinare i comportamenti da adottare in caso di rischio.
> Non faccio il figo perché non è bello e non è maschio.
> In ospedale una settimana per un soffocamento da asma ci sono già stato.
> ...


Giusto per chiarire. Non ho mai fatto la figa in vita mia , non mi atteggio da figa, non penso proprio di avere un comportamento da figa 
Semplicemente non sono in panico 
Ovviamente spero che tutto si risolva il prima possibile nel frattempo vivo


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Giusto per chiarire. Non ho mai fatto la figa in vita mia , non mi atteggio da figa, non penso proprio di avere un comportamento da figa
> Semplicemente non sono in panico
> Ovviamente spero che tutto si risolva il prima possibile nel frattempo vivo


Ma non c'entra niente essere in panico o fare la figa con i cambiamenti temporanei nello stile di vita che sono stati consigliati.
Il ministero della salute considera che abbia avuto  un "contatto stretto" possibile fonte di contagio:

una persona che ha avuto un contatto diretto (faccia a faccia) con un caso di COVID-19, a distanza minore di 2 metri e di durata maggiore a 15 minuti;
una persona che si è trovata in un ambiente chiuso (ad esempio aula, sala riunioni, sala d'attesa dell'ospedale) con un caso di COVID-19 per almeno 15 minuti, a distanza minore di 2 metri;
In conseguenza di ciò le ordinanze hanno fatto chiudere determinate attività  pubbliche e private e sconsigliato di frequentare i luoghi aperti ove vi sia maggiore aggregazione, ovvero la possibilità di stare a contatto con altre persone a meno di due metri per più di 15 minuti.
In ufficio noi stiamo a 2 metri l'uno dall'altro.
Malgrado ciò la gente si è affollata nei supermercati in coda a svuotare tutto e, come mi dici tu, anche nei ristoranti.
Ora, su un forum, dove tutti possono leggere, io non posso convalidare informazioni che siano in contrasto con quelle istituzionali, attività che ormai è la norma su Facebook dove ho letto un sacco di boiate in questi giorni.
Devo ovviamente correggerle e spiegare perché.
Poi ognuno decide per sé, ma non mettendo in discussione quanto detto dalle informazioni ufficiali.
Ho amici che stanno organizzandosi per andare nelle saune e piscine svizzere. Che ti devo dire...
Io non lo farei.


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2020)

Per dire, l'altro giorno mi scrive la mia collega e mi scrive anche qualcosa su Coronavirus.
Premette che per lei tutto è sopravvalutato.
Comprendo che voleva rassicurazioni, credete che non gliele abbia date?
Ho confermato quello che voleva sentirsi dire. L'ho fatto per farla stare bene.
Ma qui no. E' un forum di discussione.


----------



## Lara3 (2 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non c'entra niente essere in panico o fare la figa con i cambiamenti temporanei nello stile di vita che sono stati consigliati.
> Il ministero della salute considera che abbia avuto  un "contatto stretto" possibile fonte di contagio:
> 
> una persona che ha avuto un contatto diretto (faccia a faccia) con un caso di COVID-19, a distanza minore di 2 metri e di durata maggiore a 15 minuti;
> ...


Spero che i prezzi gli facciano desistere.
Per forza Italia è vista da molti paesi come propagatore di coronavirus, insomma è così difficile essere un po’ responsabili e stare tranquilli a casetta propria in questo momento?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non c'entra niente essere in panico o fare la figa con i cambiamenti temporanei nello stile di vita che sono stati consigliati.
> Il ministero della salute considera che abbia avuto  un "contatto stretto" possibile fonte di contagio:
> 
> una persona che ha avuto un contatto diretto (faccia a faccia) con un caso di COVID-19, a distanza minore di 2 metri e di durata maggiore a 15 minuti;
> ...


Ma tu sei stato a contatto con queste persone? 
Io al momento non conosco nessuno che ha il virus quindi prendo le precauzione del caso ma non sono in panico e se devo uscire con i miei amici esco senza grandi menate
Non penso tutto il giorno al corona virus Anche se non è facile visto che ci sono persone che non parlano d’altro 
Tu sembri inchiodato alla paura da 15 gg 
Per me è incomprensibile


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma tu sei stato a contatto con queste persone?
> Io al momento non conosco nessuno che ha il virus quindi prendo le precauzione del caso ma non sono in panico e se devo uscire con i miei amici esco senza grandi menate
> Non penso tutto il giorno al corona virus Anche se non è facile visto che ci sono persone che non parlano d’altro
> Tu sembri inchiodato alla paura da 15 gg
> Per me è incomprensibile


Ma neppure io ci penso tutto il giorno.
Ma è comunque la notizia del momento, dovremmo fare finta di niente?
In ogni caso molte persone che la contraggono sono asintomatiche, ma contagiose. 
Il senso delle ordinanze è questo.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma neppure io ci penso tutto il giorno.
> Ma è comunque la notizia del momento, dovremmo fare finta di niente?
> In ogni caso molte persone che la contraggono sono asintomatiche, ma contagiose.
> Il senso delle ordinanze è questo.


@danny non parli di altro
Poi oh magari interpreto male io i tuoi post
La tua ansia io non la capisco. Mi spiace.
Non faccio finta di nulla ma posso serenamente stare due gg senza parlarne 
Nel week credo di non averne parlato con nessuno


----------



## stany (2 Marzo 2020)

Le prescrizioni di Amadeus


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> @danny non parli di altro
> Poi oh magari interpreto male io i tuoi post
> La tua ansia io non la capisco. Mi spiace.
> Non faccio finta di nulla ma posso serenamente stare due gg senza parlarne
> Nel week credo di non averne parlato con nessuno


Però lui dice di aver avuto un contatto con una persona che ha avuto un contatto diretto e che non ha ancora avuto risposta al tampone.


----------



## Darietto (2 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Parto dal fondo.
> Io le due domande me le porrei nel caso in cui non emergessero test contrari a quelli fatti finora.
> Uno dei principi dell'evoluzione scientifica è basato esattamente sulla disconferma di quanto dato per certo fino al momento della disconferma.
> Se così non fosse saremmo ancora al punto in cui gli organismi invisibili all'occhio umano sarebbero considerati inesistenti.
> ...


Ma se al neretto aggiungi il vero scopo, cioè l'interesse economico e di controllo delle masse, quello è raggiro. E l'insieme di tutte le stategie usate per quello scopo si può anche definire (magari inpropriamente, in senso lato) "complotto". Forse diamo al termine una connotazione diversa.

Anche gli autovelox posizionati all'uscita dei paesini sperduti, lungo le statali a 3 corsie, sono un raggiro  Anche se "venduti" come necessari per la nostra sicurezza (forse per questo lo hanno messo all'uscita e non all'entrata del paesino. Ma io che ne so). Il "complotto" riguarda il fatto del dare uno scopo "sociale" a qualcosa che in realtà rappresenta solo un tornaconto "personale". Come la chiesa appunto.

Per il resto cerco di risponderti quando avrò più tempo e testa. Per quel che serve.


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> @danny non parli di altro
> Poi oh magari interpreto male io i tuoi post
> La tua ansia io non la capisco. Mi spiace.
> Non faccio finta di nulla ma posso serenamente stare due gg senza parlarne
> Nel week credo di non averne parlato con nessuno


Ma perché, ci sono altri argomenti più interessanti di questo sul forum in questo momento?
Che poi si arrivi a fare discussioni infinite sull'argomento è perché ognuno ha la sua visione delle cose e pochi hanno capito qualcosa, la maggior parte niente. 
Io pure ci ho messo un po' per comprendere le informazioni date a livello istituzionale ed eliminare la spazzatura emotiva che è circolata in questi giorni sui media. 
È la mia prima pandemia, capita.


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però lui dice di aver avuto un contatto con una persona che ha avuto un contatto diretto e che non ha ancora avuto risposta al tampone.


Oggi!
Negativa.


----------



## Lara3 (2 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Oggi!
> Negativa.


Per ora. Ma questa persona lavora ancora a Codogno ?


----------



## stany (2 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Ma se al neretto aggiungi il vero scopo, cioè l'interesse economico e di controllo delle masse, quello è raggiro. E l'insieme di tutte le stategie usate per quello scopo si può anche definire (magari inpropriamente, in senso lato) "complotto". Forse diamo al termine una connotazione diversa.
> 
> Anche gli autovelox posizionati all'uscita dei paesini sperduti, lungo le statali a 3 corsie, è un raggiro  Ma è "venduto" come necessario per la nostra sicurezza (forse per questo lo hanno messo all'uscita e non all'entrata del paesino. Ma io che ne so). Il "complotto" riguarda il fatto del dare uno scopo "sociale" a qualcosa che in realtà rappresenta solo un tornaconto "personale". Come la chiesa appunto.
> 
> Per il resto cerco di risponderti quando avrò più tempo e testa. Per quel che serve.


Nel paesino, si arriva da una parte e si esce dall'altra.... tassativo!   
P.s.       ho capito; sono gli autovelox nelle zone rosse del virus!


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Per ora. Ma questa persona lavora ancora a Codogno ?


Ora Lodi.


----------



## abebis (2 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> L'hiv non te lo prendi salvo che te lo fai praticamente iniettare.


'nzomma.... mi sembra una visione un po' ottimistica. Certo, come ho detto siamo parecchi ordini di grandezza lontani dal coronavirus però... per dire: è pieno zeppo di persone che se lo sono preso dal/la legittimo/a che era andato/a allegramente a sganzare a giro per il mondo...



> che pooi, a proposito di corona...hai letto il calo di vendite della birra corona?


Ma dai! E io che proprio ieri sera che avevamo la pizza da asporto a casa passando dal supermercato ho comprato proprio la Corona! 



> Concorderai con me che le modalità del mezzo tv siano profondamente diverse dal mezzo social.


Certo che concordo, ci mancherebbe! Profondamente diverse.
Ciò non toglie che per diffondere un messaggio urbe et orbi, anche in tempo reale, la televisione svolge(va) egregiamente il compito.


----------



## Lara3 (3 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma tu sei stato a contatto con queste persone?
> Io al momento non conosco nessuno che ha il virus quindi prendo le precauzione del caso ma non sono in panico e se devo uscire con i miei amici esco senza grandi menate
> Non penso tutto il giorno al corona virus Anche se non è facile visto che ci sono persone che non parlano d’altro
> Tu sembri inchiodato alla paura da 15 gg
> Per me è incomprensibile


L’atteggiamento di Danny è comprensibile e corretto.
Ci sono tante informazioni contraddittorie, immagini apocalittiche che arrivano dalla Cina e frasi tranquillizzanti tipo: è quasi come un’influenza.
La verità è da qualche parte in mezzo o chissà dove.
Fare la vita come avanti è da irresponsabili: guardate il caso di Bologna che è stato in discoteca. Mi risulta che in Cina, città a migliaia di km dal focolaio avevano già disposizioni precise e non andavano più in discoteca.
Insomma l’alto numero di contagi in Italia è dovuto anche alla mancanza di responsabilità di molti.
Difficile capire che aumentando i casi di contagi i letti in terapia intensiva non sono abbastanza ?
Già i tempi di attesa nei tempi normali sono lunghi ...
Non dico di non vedere amici a casa, fare la passeggiata, andare al lavoro, ma la discoteca per favore chiudetela pure , non è un bene di prima necessità.


----------



## Lanyanjing (3 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> L’atteggiamento di Danny è comprensibile e corretto.
> Ci sono tante informazioni contraddittorie, immagini apocalittiche che arrivano dalla Cina e frasi tranquillizzanti tipo: è quasi come un’influenza.
> La verità è da qualche parte in mezzo o chissà dove.
> Fare la vita come avanti è da irresponsabili: guardate il caso di Bologna che è stato in discoteca. Mi risulta che in Cina, città a migliaia di km dal focolaio avevano già disposizioni precise e non andavano più in discoteca.
> ...


Qui in Cina il 25 Gennaio è stata ordinata la chiusura di tutti i ristoranti, pub, discoteche.... e nelle zone dove erano presenti infetti quarantena forzata per tutto il quartiere. Mascherine obbligatorie usciti di casa e per entrare nei centri commerciali ecc. dopo aver misurato la temperatura e disinfettato le mani. Durante il periodo di quarantena collettiva 2 ore ogni tre giorni una persona per famiglia poteva uscire per fare la spesa (qui dove vivo io non è stato applicato, ma a un mio amico più a nord si...) da 7 fino  15 anni di galera per chi non rispetta la quarantena e la pena di morte per chi contagia volontariamente altre persone. 
Purtroppo per contenere bisogna fare così... Ora a distanza di un mese i ristoranti hanno riaperto....pub e disco non ancora ma sarà questione di una o due settimane....stiamo tornando alla normalità!


----------



## Lara3 (3 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Qui in Cina il 25 Gennaio è stata ordinata la chiusura di tutti i ristoranti, pub, discoteche.... e nelle zone dove erano presenti infetti quarantena forzata per tutto il quartiere. Mascherine obbligatorie usciti di casa e per entrare nei centri commerciali ecc. dopo aver misurato la temperatura e disinfettato le mani. Durante il periodo di quarantena collettiva 2 ore ogni tre giorni una persona per famiglia poteva uscire per fare la spesa (qui dove vivo io non è stato applicato, ma a un mio amico più a nord si...) da 7 fino  15 anni di galera per chi non rispetta la quarantena e la pena di morte per chi contagia volontariamente altre persone.
> Purtroppo per contenere bisogna fare così... Ora a distanza di un mese i ristoranti hanno riaperto....pub e disco non ancora ma sarà questione di una o due settimane....stiamo tornando alla normalità!


Grazie per le news , sono contenta che tu stia bene.
Io trovo stupido di continuare a fare certe cose che secondo il buon senso di ogni persona normale non andrebbero fatte.
Ci sono ancora le frontiere aperte ? 
Allora non si deve abusare e farsi la sauna dai vicini perché di la e’ ancora sicuro.
Un po’ come lo sporco sulle strade: nessuno si sente responsabile.


----------



## danny (3 Marzo 2020)

Ieri sull'autobus c'erano due cinesi vicino a me. Ovviamente con la mascherina.
Sembra però che molti se ne siano tornati in patria, comunque, alla notizia della presenza del Coronavirus in Italia,
Come dice Sonia, la proprietaria del ristorante cinese più famoso di Roma








						Al ristorante di Sonia a Roma ci vanno tutti. E’ più pericoloso il “romavirus”
					

Parla l’imperatrice ad honorem della comunità cinese romana




					www.ilfoglio.it
				











						Covid-19, Virginia Raggi telefona a Sonia, proprietaria del più famoso ristorante cinese di Roma
					

La sindaca di Roma, Virginia Raggi, spiega la ristoratrice Sonia Zhou, “ha espresso la sua solidarietà a me e a tutta la comunità cinese di Roma




					roma.fanpage.it
				




Alla fine ha chiuso anche lei, anche perché tutti i suoi dipendenti sono tornati a casa. Vacanze anticipate. Resterà aperta ad agosto, dice, avendo anticipato la chiusura per ferie.








						Coronavirus: chiude Sonia, il ristorante cinese più famoso di Roma
					

Stop per due mesi. "Pochissimi clienti e anche i nostri collaboratori hanno paura a venire a lavorare" dice la titolare Sonia Zhou. E i suoi cuochi t…




					roma.repubblica.it
				




Ovviamente, con tutti questi rientri non tutto va per il meglio...


----------



## danny (3 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Qui in Cina il 25 Gennaio è stata ordinata la chiusura di tutti i ristoranti, pub, discoteche.... e nelle zone dove erano presenti infetti quarantena forzata per tutto il quartiere. Mascherine obbligatorie usciti di casa e per entrare nei centri commerciali ecc. dopo aver misurato la temperatura e disinfettato le mani. Durante il periodo di quarantena collettiva 2 ore ogni tre giorni una persona per famiglia poteva uscire per fare la spesa (qui dove vivo io non è stato applicato, ma a un mio amico più a nord si...) da 7 fino  15 anni di galera per chi non rispetta la quarantena e la pena di morte per chi contagia volontariamente altre persone.
> Purtroppo per contenere bisogna fare così... Ora a distanza di un mese i ristoranti hanno riaperto....pub e disco non ancora ma sarà questione di una o due settimane....stiamo tornando alla normalità!


Siete riusciti a contenere e a superare il picco con misure molto drastiche.
I risultati alla fine si sono visti.


----------



## Lanyanjing (3 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Grazie per le news , sono contenta che tu stia bene.
> Io trovo stupido di continuare a fare certe cose che secondo il buon senso di ogni persona normale non andrebbero fatte.
> Ci sono ancora le frontiere aperte ?
> Allora non si deve abusare e farsi la sauna dai vicini perché di la e’ ancora sicuro.
> Un po’ come lo sporco sulle strade: nessuno si sente responsabile.


Grazie Lara .... poi da quando finalmente sono riaperti i ristoranti Italiani sto "più meglio"   (Lo so che in Italiano "più meglio" non è corretto )


----------



## danny (3 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Grazie Lara .... poi da quando finalmente sono riaperti i ristoranti Italiani sto "più meglio"  (Lo so che in Italiano "più meglio" non è corretto )


A me piace abbastanza la cucina cinese, anche se quella dei ristoranti in Italia non c'entra nulla.
La fidanzata di mio padre cucinava spesso.
Adoravo la sua anatra laccata.
Anni fa andavo in un ristorante di Paolo Sarpi dove c'erano solo clienti cinesi.
La cucina era molto diversa da quella a cui siamo abituati.
A te cosa piace della cucina cinese?


----------



## Lara3 (3 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Grazie Lara .... poi da quando finalmente sono riaperti i ristoranti Italiani sto "più meglio"   (Lo so che in Italiano "più meglio" non è corretto )


Ma dimmi.... per progettare e fabbricare quei camion che disinfettano le strade... quanto tempo è servito? Da quando ci sono in giro ?
O c’erano già con la Sars ?


----------



## Lanyanjing (3 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> A me piace abbastanza la cucina cinese, anche se quella dei ristoranti in Italia non c'entra nulla.
> La fidanzata di mio padre cucinava spesso.
> Adoravo la sua anatra laccata.
> Anni fa andavo in un ristorante di Paolo Sarpi dove c'erano solo clienti cinesi.
> ...


A me piace la cucina del nord est (del Dongbei).... ravioli ecc. poi al secondo posto, visto che ho lavorato a Ningbo per moltissimi anni il pesce (cucinato nella città di Ningbo che è rinomata in tutta la Cina)
Buonissimo anche l'hot pot (marmitta mongola) e il BBQ super piccante..... 
Il ristorante in Paolo Sarpi si chiama Chongqing Impression???


----------



## Lanyanjing (3 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma dimmi.... per progettare e fabbricare quei camion che disinfettano le strade... quanto tempo è servito? Da quando ci sono in giro ?
> O c’erano già con la Sars ?


Ne è passato sulla strada dieci minuti fa.... già esistono e normalmente gli usano quando c'è siccità per bagnare le strade e le piante.


----------



## danny (3 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> A me piace la cucina del nord est (del Dongbei).... ravioli ecc. poi al secondo posto, visto che ho lavorato a Ningbo per moltissimi anni il pesce (cucinato nella città di Ningbo che è rinomata in tutta la Cina)
> Buonissimo anche l'hot pot (marmitta mongola) e il BBQ super piccante.....
> Il ristorante in Paolo Sarpi si chiama Chongqing Impression???


Non ricordo, ci andavo tanti anni fa.
Poi per motivi logistici non ci sono più tornati.
Aveva un'insegna in cinese ma era in un interno.
Me l'aveva consigliato il mio maestro di Tai Chi.
Mi hai fatto venire quasi fame.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> L’atteggiamento di Danny è comprensibile e corretto.
> Ci sono tante informazioni contraddittorie, immagini apocalittiche che arrivano dalla Cina e frasi tranquillizzanti tipo: è quasi come un’influenza.
> La verità è da qualche parte in mezzo o chissà dove.
> Fare la vita come avanti è da irresponsabili: guardate il caso di Bologna che è stato in discoteca. Mi risulta che in Cina, città a migliaia di km dal focolaio avevano già disposizioni precise e non andavano più in discoteca.
> ...


Infatti cinema e discoteca sono chiuse
E il resto è quello che faccio . Lavoro vedo amici faccio la spesa e mangio fuori se capita


----------



## Lara3 (3 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Infatti cinema e discoteca sono chiuse
> E il resto è quello che faccio . Lavoro vedo amici faccio la spesa e mangio fuori se capita


La discoteca a Bologna non ci doveva proprio stare.
Doveva rimanere chiusa.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2020)

Accidenti mi tocca non andare in discoteca! Anche i miei figli sono affranti.


----------



## Lara3 (3 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è il possibile affollamento della terapia intensiva degli ospedali. Le persone giovani e in salute si aspettano al più una brutta influenza a casa. E hanno probabilmente ragione nella maggior parte dei casi. Poi ognuno sa se frequenta anziani e/o immunodepressi, vedi Ipazia. Ovviamente il trentottenne dimostra che anche una persona in salute può aver bisogno di un intervento ospedaliero e non solo per contenere il contagio.
> Io ho adottato norme di prudenza.


Intanto proprio adesso che gli ospedali sono in crisi, a Napoli un pronto soccorso viene distrutto.
Un pronto soccorso è un bene della comunità, già adesso medici, infermieri  e altri dipendenti ospedalieri sono messi a dura prova con coronavirus, mancava solo questo.


----------



## ipazia (3 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> 'nzomma.... mi sembra una visione un po' ottimistica. Certo, come ho detto siamo parecchi ordini di grandezza lontani dal coronavirus però... per dire: è pieno zeppo di persone che se lo sono preso dal/la legittimo/a che era andato/a allegramente a sganzare a giro per il mondo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dati? 
Ho la visione di chi ci è stato in mezzo. Semplicemente.
Che non è nè ottimista nè pessimista.
E' legata al dato di realtà unito ANCHE all'esperienza diretta che mi ha permesso di "umanizzare" ciò che è stato reso "disumano".
E sentirlo vicino.
Detto questo, io uso il preservativo. Sempre.
E con me scopa chi usa il preservativo.
Questo per renderti l'idea del mio approccio, a partire dal particolare.

mia sorella mi ha informata della storia corona, io credevo fosse una bufala. E invece tutto vero. 

Potrei scrivere un sacco riguardo la differenza fra mezzi caldi e mezzi freddi, parlando dell televisione e poi dei media attuali.
La problematica che sollevavo, per farla breve, è legata al fatto che un mezzo freddo, come la televisione richiede un completamento del messaggio e una partecipazione del destinatario di gran lunga minore rispetto ai vari social.
E questa è una variabile di non poco conto di cui tener conto se si vuol discutere con un filo di senso rispetto alla diffusione di informazioni e alla comunicazione tramite media.
Ribadisco che pur arrivando alle masse quantitativamente, qualitativamente il dato è piuttosto diverso fra televisione e niente e televisione e altri media.
E come tutti ben sappiamo, una valutazione sensata è costituita dalla considerazione sia del dato qualitativo sia del dato quantitativo...oltre che da altre piccolezze   che sarebbero oltre l'ot.


----------



## danny (3 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> mia sorella mi ha informata della storia corona, io credevo fosse una bufala. E invece tutto vero.


Credo che qualcuno abbia speculato sul marchio, che ha perso popolarità per l'assonanza.
Constellations Brands ha perso l'8% in borsa.


----------



## ipazia (3 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Credo che qualcuno abbia speculato sul marchio, che ha perso popolarità per l'assonanza.
> Constellations Brands ha perso l'8% in borsa.


sì!!

non ci credevo. Davvero.
Poi mi ha portato le prove (ossia le quotazioni) e, mio malgrado, ho dovuto crederci. 

Sono rimasta basita.


----------



## Lara3 (3 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Credo che qualcuno abbia speculato sul marchio, che ha perso popolarità per l'assonanza.
> Constellations Brands ha perso l'8% in borsa.


Ma adesso c’è anche la pizza Corona oltre alla Margherita. Non so se accompagnata dalla birra Corona. E per quello che riguarda gli ingredienti ... chiudo gli occhi


----------



## ipazia (3 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> *Ma se al neretto aggiungi il vero scopo, cioè l'interesse economico e di controllo delle masse, *quello è raggiro. E l'insieme di tutte le stategie usate per quello scopo si può anche definire (magari inpropriamente, in senso lato) "complotto". Forse diamo al termine una connotazione diversa.
> 
> Anche gli autovelox posizionati all'uscita dei paesini sperduti, lungo le statali a 3 corsie, è un raggiro  Ma è "venduto" come necessario per la nostra sicurezza (forse per questo lo hanno messo all'uscita e non all'entrata del paesino. Ma io che ne so). Il "complotto" riguarda il fatto del dare uno scopo "sociale" a qualcosa che in realtà rappresenta solo un tornaconto "personale". Come la chiesa appunto.
> 
> Per il resto cerco di risponderti quando avrò più tempo e testa. Per quel che serve.


Il neretto è come chiedersi se è venuto prima l'uovo o la gallina.
E' stato tutto pensato in anticipo (io ne dubito visto che la tensione allo spirituale è antecedente all'organizzazione dello spirituale in categorie) oppure strutturando lo spirituale in categorie e tassonomie ci si è resi conto che potesse essere uno strumento di governo delle masse e di conseguenza di arricchimento?

Io non ho mai visto raggiro nella chiesa.
Ho visto masse che trovano risposta a bisogni che preferiscono (non)affrontare delegando ad altri la fatica individuale. (meglio affidarsi o pensare di essere stati fregati. E' la stessa eh.)
Voglio dire, a 5 anni quando mi raccontavano la storia di questo dio avevo non pochi dubbi e crescendo mi è sempre sembrata più una storia, nel senso di racconto, fiaba (e non favola)
E mi ha sempre impressionato come un numero così cospicuo di persone potesse davvero credere che c'è qualcuno che si telefona con una entità e che porta la sua parola.
Mi sono sempre chiesta sulla base di cosa avveniva "la chiamata" e non mi è mai bastata, per dirla alla arcistufo, l'autocertificazione.
E su quali basi veniva riconosciuta la veridicità del verbo. Non ho mai trovato riscontri che mi convincessero.
Ho poi avuto a che fare con la psichiatria e di "chiamati ne ho conosciuti parecchi.  

Insomma, non vedo raggiro.
Vedo una proposta che ha ricevuto parecchie risposte.
E vedo l'intelligenza di una proposta che ha usato un bisogno che la massa tendenzialmente ha paura ad indagare preferendo non muoversi dalla propria confort zone.
E adesso che sono invecchiata, se proprio te la devo dire tutta, ne vedo pure la necessità. Meglio che vadano in chiesa guarda e ubbidiscano a precetti che tutto sommato non sono poi insensatissimi in termini generali.

La religione ha così forte risonanza mica per uno o due che portano il verbo qui e là.
E' la risonanza sociale che le da potere.
E non c'è potere più forte di quello che viene volontariamente ceduto.
Non è mai stata una tirannia la religione. E non lo è mai stata per il semplice motivo che il potere che ha non se lo prende con la forza e nemmeno con la vessazione. Le viene offerto giorno dopo giorno da chi ha bisogno della sua dose di rassicurazione su bontà, e compagnia cantante (oltre che di scusanti per non addentrarsi in territori spaventosi - o ritenuti tali - come quello della sessualità per esempio.

Poi se vuoi possiamo criticare il sistema.
Ma è un altro discorso.

Guarda...io rispetto i limiti senza la necessità di autovelox.
Quando ho preso multe, e le ho prese anche belle salate, conoscevo il limite e me ne fottevo del limite. Sapevo anche che se mi avessero multata non avrei battuto ciglio. Io conoscevo la regola, io avevo deciso di non rispettarla mandando a fare in culo tutto quel che riguardava la regola per il semplice motivo che a me andava bene così.

(che è un po' lo stesso paradigma che ho rispetto al tradire: io tradisco perchè mi va bene farlo. Mica mi racconto cazzate varie su innamoramenti amori e disagi di coppia. Ho voglia di tradire e so quel che faccio e lo faccio al meglio delle mie possibilità e per il mio piacere. Mica ho bisogno di scuse per non sentirmi stronza. Anzi. Mi trovo bene con la mia devianza dalla regola, tanto quanto so stare nella regola)

C'è una regola, io decido di non rispettarla non è che mi incazzo con chi la fa rispettare. Mi assumo la mia responsabilità nel trasgredirla. O nel rompere i coglioni riguardo i principi di quella regola. Apertamente però.
Che è un po' lo stesso discorso del fumare di nascosto a 40 anni o del medico che dice ma di nascosto da mammà.

Detto questo, circa un anno fa mi hanno tamponato.
Ero ferma in coda. E questo deficiente non ha visto la coda.
Non fossi stata fisicamente impossibilitata e spaventata a morte che la botta mi avesse creato ulteriori danni oltre quelli che già mi stavo subendo lo avrei riempito di parole (e solo per non riempirlo di botte).
Mi sono limitata a non cagarlo e chiamare polizia e ambulanza.

Ben vengano i limiti. Peccato che anche rispetto ai limiti si trovi sempre la scappatoia.
Se la massa non è in grado di riconoscere la necessità di una regola che permette a tutti di potersi muovere in sicurezza e di conseguenza non sa riconoscere quando trasgredirla, ben vengano gli autovelox che fanno cassetto.
Semplicemente si sposa una esigenza sociale (il controllo di una massa ignorante) con un guadagno.
E non vedo nessun inganno neppure qui.
EDIT: aggiungo che mi girano potentissimamente i coglioni quando mi toccano restrizioni che discendono dal fatto che la massa non ama il ragionamento razionale ma è in giro a caccia di nemici più o meno immaginari con cui prendersela. 
Tipo: la massa non sa gestire una quantità di informazioni, le informazioni vengono blindate per governare la stupidità e a me, che le informazioni le so gestire, mi tocca sottostare in un modo o nell'altro e mi tocca finire nel calderone pur sapendo di non appartenere manco per il cazzo al calderone.

SE c'è una regola o la rispetti o non la rispetti.
Se la rispetti hai fatto la tua scelta e hai le tue conseguenze.
Se non la rispetti hai fatto la tua scelta e hai le tue conseguenze.
Ma non è che non la rispetti e poi rompi i coglioni che la regola è sbagliata (e li rompi solo quando toccano direttamente te fra l'altro o il tuo piccolo orticello altrimenti zitto e mosca fin quando non mi beccano).


----------



## Lara3 (3 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma adesso c’è anche la pizza Corona oltre alla Margherita. Non so se accompagnata dalla birra Corona. E per quello che riguarda gli ingredienti ... chiudo gli occhi


Insomma ... quel ..... che era in isolamento all’ospedale di Como per coronavirus e che è scappato a casa prendendo il taxi fino nel Bergamasco quello deve rispondere per l’idiozia che ha fatto, spero che finisca i suoi giorni in carcere. Ma si può essere così irresponsabile ?
E poi si lamentano per il video sulla pizza dei francesi ?
Pure 2 docenti che scappano da Codogno ! 
Ma che razza di gente è questa ???


----------



## Lara3 (3 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Insomma ... quel ..... che era in isolamento all’ospedale di Como per coronavirus e che è scappato a casa prendendo il taxi fino nel Bergamasco quello deve rispondere per l’idiozia che ha fatto, spero che finisca i suoi giorni in carcere. Ma si può essere così irresponsabile ?
> E poi si lamentano per il video sulla pizza dei francesi ?
> Pure 2 docenti che scappano da Codogno !
> Ma che razza di gente è questa ???


79 decessi e 160 guariti. Il resto più di 2000 sono in un limbo : contagiati... si vedrà fra qualche settimana in quale categoria finiranno.
Comunque 79 decessi e 160 guariti fino adesso non è un dato confortevole per niente: un terzo sono deceduti, due terzi guariti.
Per quelli che sono contagiati e per quelli sani non è un dato ottimistico.
Altro che 2% . 
Ho preso i dati dal sito del ministero: 79 e 160.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> 79 decessi e 160 guariti. Il resto più di 2000 sono in un limbo : contagiati... si vedrà fra qualche settimana in quale categoria finiranno.
> Comunque 79 decessi e 160 guariti fino adesso non è un dato confortevole per niente: un terzo sono deceduti, due terzi guariti.
> Per quelli che sono contagiati e per quelli sani non è un dato ottimistico.
> Altro che 2% .
> Ho preso i dati dal sito del ministero: 79 e 160.


La percentuale la devi fare fra i decessi e il totale malati


----------



## Lara3 (3 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La percentuale la devi fare fra i decessi e il totale malati


Eh si facendo così ci siamo a 4%. Però c’è questo dato dei contagiati che non evolve.  Resta lì, si accumulano i contagiati, come se la malattia durasse quanto ? Per ora l’esito è questo.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Eh si facendo così ci siamo a 4%. Però c’è questo dato dei contagiati che non evolve.  Resta lì, si accumulano i contagiati, come se la malattia durasse quanto ? Per ora l’esito è questo.


di quel 4% la quasi totalità aveva patologie gravi persistenti
Che vuol dire che purtroppo sarebbe bastata una polmonite per procurarne il decesso
Al momento l’unico sano deceduto è il medico di Bergamo.
cambia un pochino la prospettiva? Nel pieno rispetto delle persone morte e del dolore dei loro cari.


----------



## Lara3 (3 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> di quel 4% la quasi totalità aveva patologie gravi persistenti
> Che vuol dire che purtroppo sarebbe bastata una polmonite per procurarne il decesso
> Al momento l’unico sano deceduto è il medico di Bergamo.
> cambia un pochino la prospettiva? Nel pieno rispetto delle persone morte e del dolore dei loro cari.


Conosco una persona che a 40 anni ha rischiato di morire, varie patologie in atto. È andato avanti fra varie vicissitudini e malattie concomitanti e con un’ottima qualità di vita per oltre 30 anni. Praticamente da esterno sembrerebbe la salute in persona. A 40 anni si pensava che non ce l’avrebbe fatta. Se doveva prendersi il coronavirus a 40 o 50 anni ne aveva talmente tante che tutti avrebbero detto: ma aveva tante malattie pregresse, la colpa era di queste, non del coronavirus.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Conosco una persona che a 40 anni ha rischiato di morire, varie patologie in atto. È andato avanti fra varie vicissitudini e malattie concomitanti e con un’ottima qualità di vita per oltre 30 anni. Praticamente da esterno sembrerebbe la salute in persona. A 40 anni si pensava che non ce l’avrebbe fatta. Se doveva prendersi il coronavirus a 40 o 50 anni ne aveva talmente tante che tutti avrebbero detto: ma aveva tante malattie pregresse, la colpa era di queste, non di coronavirus.


Intendo dire che purtroppo da sempre a volte basta qualcosa che su una persona sana non procura alcun problema a essere letale per chi ha già patologie
Mio padre è mancato due anni fa
Nell’ultimo mese anche un raffreddore avrebbe potuto farlo morire. Se avesse preso il corona sarebbe morto sicuramente. Ma il problema non sarebbe stato il corona


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2020)

INCIDENTI STRADALI IN ITALIA
Nel 2018 sono stati 172.553 gli incidenti stradali con lesioni a persone in Italia, in calo rispetto al 2017 (-1,4%), con 3.334 vittime (morti entro 30 giorni dall’evento) e 242.919 feriti (-1,6%).

Il numero dei morti torna a diminuire rispetto al 2017 (-44 unità, pari a -1,3%) dopo l’aumento registrato lo scorso anno.
Tra le vittime risultano in aumento i pedoni (612, +2%), i ciclomotoristi (108, +17,4%) e gli occupanti di autocarri (189, +16%). Sono in diminuzione, invece, i motociclisti (687, -6,5%), i ciclisti (219, -13,8%) e gli automobilisti (1.423, -2,8%).






						Incidenti stradali in Italia
					

Nel 2018 si registrano 172.344 incidenti con lesioni a persone, -1,5% sul 2017



					www.istat.it


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2020)

A me sembra che viaggiamo tutti.


----------



## danny (3 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra che viaggiamo tutti.


Con la cintura di sicurezza, sei airbag, abs, esp, limiti di velocità controllati da autovelox e pattuglie, RCA obbligatorie, area b, c, revisione auto, sensori pressione, coperture estive ed invernali e con patente sottoposta a visita medica e tasso alcolemico nei limiti e se ti beccano a smanettare sul cellulare ti deportano a Guantanamo, in più se uccidi qualcuno in un incidente rischi di subire un processo.
Qui invece per un virus che rischia di creare un'emergenza sanitaria si contestano le direttive governative per non rinunciare a una pizza o un aperitivo per qualche settimana.
Il senso di tutto questo?
Pensiamo di saperne più di Governo, Protezione Civile, Sindaci, Presidenti di Regione, e di tutto il resto del mondo che ci ha isolati?
Guarda che senza trovare giustificazioni basta ammettere che non si reputa importante ammalarsi o contribuire al contagio generale.
E si chiude il discorso, perché su questo ognuno ha le sue sensibilità.
Io me ne sto tranquillo. Ho un leggero malessere, raffreddore, evito di andare in giro inutilmente e seguo le disposizioni che mi vengono date.
Gli altri sono liberissimi di non seguirle.
Ma non mi si contesti sulla mia scelta


----------



## Nocciola (3 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Con la cintura di sicurezza, sei airbag, abs, esp, limiti di velocità controllati da autovelox e pattuglie, RCA obbligatorie, area b, c, revisione auto, sensori pressione, coperture estive ed invernali e con patente sottoposta a visita medica e tasso alcolemico nei limiti e se ti beccano a smanettare sul cellulare ti deportano a Guantanamo, in più se uccidi qualcuno in un incidente rischi di subire un processo.
> Qui invece per un virus che rischia di creare un'emergenza sanitaria si contestano le direttive governative per non rinunciare a una pizza o un aperitivo per qualche settimana.
> Il senso di tutto questo?
> Pensiamo di saperne più di Governo, Protezione Civile, Sindaci, Protezione Civile, e di tutto il resto del mondo che ci ha isolati?
> Guarda che senza trovare giustificazioni basta ammettere che non si reputa importante ammalarsi o contribuire al contagio generale.


Ti hanno già mandato oggi 
Mi sembra poco carino rimandartici un’altra volta 
E comunque i bar e i ristoranti sono aperti, non c’è direttiva del governo che vieta di frequentarli 
Io non reputo non importante ammalarmi, reputo importante non vivere nel panico


----------



## danny (3 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ti hanno già mandato oggi
> Mi sembra poco carino rimandartici un’altra volta
> E comunque i bar e i ristoranti sono aperti, non c’è direttiva del governo che vieta di frequentarli
> Io non reputo non importante ammalarmi, reputo importante non vivere nel panico


Io sono meno carino. Ti ci mando se non moderi i toni.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io sono meno carino. Ti ci mando se non moderi i toni.


Non mi sembra di aver usato toni maleducati
Essere accusata di fregarmene del contagio pur di rinunciare a degli amici è una cazzata di proporzioni bibliche. Mi spiace se ci vorresti tutti in preda al panico come te


----------



## danny (3 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non mi sembra di aver usato toni maleducati
> Essere accusata di fregarmene del contagio pur di rinunciare a degli amici è una cazzata di proporzioni bibliche. Mi spiace se ci vorresti tutti in preda al panico come te


Io non sono in preda al panico, non so come spiegarlo ancora.
Ma se io, caratterialmente, sono uno a cui da fastidio pure arrivare in ritardo per non creare fastidio in chi mi aspetta, come si può non pensare che uscire non stando bene e in un momento in cui tutti, sindaco del mio comune dove oggi hanno registrato due casi compreso, sconsigliano di farlo se non necessario sia per me allettante?
Direttamente a quelli con più di 65 anni è stato detto oggi di non uscire di casa. 
Come disse Morgan... Questo sono io. 
Ed io considero utile questo comportamento per la comunità e per tutte le persone immunodepresse, anziane, con problemi di salute che conosco o che non conosco. Obbligate a starsene a casa. 
Oggi da me al Super c'era l'addetto che ti faceva stare in fila stando a un metro l'uno dall'altro, e c'era una coda di 50 metri. Se non lo facevi ti urlava dietro. 
Mi hanno contattato che pure le lezioni individuali di canto che speravo ricominciassero sono state sospese... Niente festeggiamenti dell'8 marzo. Stanno rinunciando tutti a qualcosa... Perché dovrebbe essere un problema se lo faccio anche io? 
Sinceramente, prima se ne esce meglio è.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Con la cintura di sicurezza, sei airbag, abs, esp, limiti di velocità controllati da autovelox e pattuglie, RCA obbligatorie, area b, c, revisione auto, sensori pressione, coperture estive ed invernali e con patente sottoposta a visita medica e tasso alcolemico nei limiti e se ti beccano a smanettare sul cellulare ti deportano a Guantanamo, in più se uccidi qualcuno in un incidente rischi di subire un processo.
> Qui invece per un virus che rischia di creare un'emergenza sanitaria si contestano le direttive governative per non rinunciare a una pizza o un aperitivo per qualche settimana.
> Il senso di tutto questo?
> Pensiamo di saperne più di Governo, Protezione Civile, Sindaci, Presidenti di Regione, e di tutto il resto del mondo che ci ha isolati?
> ...


Nonostante tutti i dispositivi i morti sono quelli, eppure viaggiamo.
Lo stiamo dicendo da una settimana tutti i giorni più volte al giorno che il problema è non sovraccaricare il sistema sanitario.
Parlare di pericolo di morte, facendo conti è proiezioni, è un’altra cosa.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io non sono in preda al panico, non so come spiegarlo ancora.
> Ma se io, caratterialmente, sono uno a cui da fastidio pure arrivare in ritardo per non creare fastidio in chi mi aspetta, come si può non pensare che uscire non stando bene e in un momento in cui tutti, sindaco del mio comune dove oggi hanno registrato due casi compreso, sconsigliano di farlo se non necessario sia per me allettante?
> Direttamente a quelli con più di 65 anni è stato detto oggi di non uscire di casa.
> Come disse Morgan... Questo sono io.
> ...


Quoto l’ultima frase 
Allora diciamo che non sei in preda al panico ma io ti percepisco così. Va meglio? 
non capisco però perché giri per la città e vai al lavoro.Dovresti evitare anche questo.
Qualcuno ha scritto che se sei malato devi andare in giro? Non mi sembra 
Quindi ricapitolo. Sto bene. Non ho avuto contatti con gente positiva al tampone, quindi faccio tutto quello che le disposizioni del governo mi consentono di fare. 
questo non fa di me una che se ne frega del contagio o che pensa che non si ammalerà
Altra cosa durante la mia giornata non passo il tempo a parlare del virus.


----------



## danny (3 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nonostante tutti i dispositivi i morti sono quelli, eppure viaggiamo.
> Lo stiamo dicendo da una settimana tutti i giorni più volte al giorno che il problema è non sovraccaricare il sistema sanitario.
> Parlare di pericolo di morte, facendo conti è proiezioni, è un’altra cosa.


Di sicuro il rischio morte c'è, comunque, e non va ignorato, anche se si hanno 30 anni e si sta bene, perché magari si ha vicino qualcuno che non è nelle stesse buone condizioni di salute.
Poi ci sono i fastidi... Se ci si è relazionati con uno contagiato si finisce nella lista di quelli che mandano in quarantena.
Insomma, ognuno di noi può fare qualcosa anche senza essere obbligato a farlo come quelli della zona rossa.
Poi c'è anche chi fa tutt'altro.
Una signora che conosco nel we organizza la festa per il figlio in un locale che a dispetto del divieto ha accettato di farla a porte chiuse, contando sul fatto che di domenica i vigili non ci sono.Tante mamme, tanti nonni, tanti bambini in un comune che oggi ha registrato i primi due casi...
Che ti devo dire?
Siamo tutti adulti, ognuno è libero di decidere per sé.. Sai quanti non si allacciano pe cinture in auto?


----------



## danny (3 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto l’ultima frase
> Allora diciamo che non sei in preda al panico ma io ti percepisco così. Va meglio?
> non capisco però perché giri per la città e vai al lavoro.Dovresti evitare anche questo.
> Qualcuno ha scritto che se sei malato devi andare in giro? Non mi sembra
> ...


A me sembri quasi più nel panico tu, di quello che ti porta a non voler vedere la situazione.
Ma è una sensazione.
Io al lavoro devo andarci, sto bene distante dagli altri, adotto le precauzioni che vengono consigliate, se vado in centro uso la metro che è vuota in questo periodo e cammino da solo per chilometri.
Mi documento sul virus per due ragioni, la prima è che sono curioso e l'argomento è di mio interesse, la seconda è che se devo fare scelte devo avere abbastanza cognizione della materia per poterle fare, inoltre seguo le ordinanze e i siti istituzionali che aggiornano puntualmente quello che si può e non si può fare. E a volte con molto ritardo, come domenica, che si è dovuto attendere le 21 per avere il testo delle ordinanze comunali.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> A me sembri quasi più nel panico tu, di quello che ti porta a non voler vedere la situazione.
> Ma è una sensazione.
> Io al lavoro devo andarci, sto bene distante dagli altri, adotto le precauzioni che vengono consigliate, se vado in centro uso la metro che è vuota in questo periodo e cammino da solo per chilometri.
> Mi documento sul virus per due ragioni, la prima è che sono curioso e l'argomento è di mio interesse, la seconda è che se devo fare scelte devo avere abbastanza cognizione della materia per poterle fare, inoltre seguo le ordinanze e i siti istituzionali che aggiornano puntualmente quello che si può e non si può fare.


Pensa che a me la situazione sembra invece di vederla per quella che è e non per il virus ebola. Ma appunto punti di vista. 
sulle ordinanze mi sembra di fare la stessa cosa sicuramente con più serenità


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Pensa che a me la situazione sembra invece di vederla per quella che è e non per il virus ebola. Ma appunto punti di vista.
> sulle ordinanze mi sembra di fare la stessa cosa sicuramente con più serenità


Nel tuo comune ci sono casi?
Qui da me 8 solo oggi nelle immediate adiacenze.
4 nel raggio di due chilometri.
Più un morto a 6 km, dell'età di mia madre


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Nel tuo comune ci sono casi?
> Qui da me 8 solo oggi nelle immediate adiacenze.
> 4 nel raggio di due chilometri.
> Più un morto a 6 km, dell'età di mia madre


2


----------



## Darietto (4 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il neretto è come chiedersi se è venuto prima l'uovo o la gallina.
> E' stato tutto pensato in anticipo (io ne dubito visto che la tensione allo spirituale è antecedente all'organizzazione dello spirituale in categorie) oppure strutturando lo spirituale in categorie e tassonomie ci si è resi conto che potesse essere uno strumento di governo delle masse e di conseguenza di arricchimento?
> 
> Io non ho mai visto raggiro nella chiesa.
> ...



Ho come l'impressione che tu non colga il senso "tendenzionso" del discorso. Tutto quello che hai scritto ok, ma non era quello il punto. Detto nel senso più amichevole che puoi immaginare, è come se tu avessi una sorta di impulso esibizionista che ti spinge ogni volta ad agggiungere concetti che non servono tanto ad arricchire o approfondire il discorso, ma al contrario lo confondono, senza aggiungere nulla alla sostanza.

sena offesa


----------



## Lara3 (4 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Qui in Cina il 25 Gennaio è stata ordinata la chiusura di tutti i ristoranti, pub, discoteche.... e nelle zone dove erano presenti infetti quarantena forzata per tutto il quartiere. Mascherine obbligatorie usciti di casa e per entrare nei centri commerciali ecc. dopo aver misurato la temperatura e disinfettato le mani. Durante il periodo di quarantena collettiva 2 ore ogni tre giorni una persona per famiglia poteva uscire per fare la spesa (qui dove vivo io non è stato applicato, ma a un mio amico più a nord si...) da 7 fino  15 anni di galera per chi non rispetta la quarantena e la pena di morte per chi contagia volontariamente altre persone.
> Purtroppo per contenere bisogna fare così... Ora a distanza di un mese i ristoranti hanno riaperto....pub e disco non ancora ma sarà questione di una o due settimane....stiamo tornando alla normalità!


Ciao !
Avrei una curiosità: perché gli asiatici si vedevano anche prima con delle mascherine quando visitavano Europa ? Capisco che per certe problematiche bisogna indossare la mascherine, ma mi sembra che loro si vedevano con una frequenza insolita rispetto agli altri. E ancora più insolito farsi delle vacanze se una certa patologia impone l’uso della mascherina. Per loro la mascherina era come l’ombrello da sole ?


----------



## Lara3 (4 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> 2


Comune da quanti abitanti circa ?


----------



## Lara3 (4 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Nel tuo comune ci sono casi?
> Qui da me 8 solo oggi nelle immediate adiacenze.
> 4 nel raggio di due chilometri.
> Più un morto a 6 km, dell'età di mia madre


Comune grande ?


----------



## Lanyanjing (4 Marzo 2020)

Ciao Lara, 
qui in Cina, Korea e Giappone è normale indossare le mascherine quando si ha il raffreddore per evitare di contagiare le altre persone. Alcuni le mettono anche per le polveri, ma principalmente è per educazione nei confronti delle altre persone. L'ombrello da sole invece è per non abbronzarsi, visto che la pelle scura è vista come segno di povertà.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Comune da quanti abitanti circa ?


36000


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Ciao Lara,
> qui in Cina, Korea e Giappone è normale indossare le mascherine quando si ha il raffreddore per evitare di contagiare le altre persone. Alcuni le mettono anche per le polveri, ma principalmente è per educazione nei confronti delle altre persone. L'ombrello da sole invece è per non abbronzarsi, visto che la pelle scura è vista come segno di povertà.


Qui da noi invece è abitudine mandare i figli malati lo stesso a scuola e venire in ufficio anche se si ha la febbre o il raffreddore.
In questo momento ho un collega che ha avuto la febbre settimana scorsa ma è tornato alla sua postazione anche se ha un naso che sembra  lo sfiatatoio di una balena  che ha annunciato che pur avendo una figlia con 39 di febbre ha prenotato per il weekend in montagna approfittando del fatto che gli alberghi hanno tanti posti liberi.
E c'è gente che dice che noi siamo stati bravi a trovare tutti i casi mentre gli altri paesi europei li nascondono...


----------



## Lara3 (4 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Qui da noi invece è abitudine mandare i figli malati lo stesso a scuola e venire in ufficio anche se si ha la febbre o il raffreddore.
> In questo momento ho un collega che ha avuto la febbre settimana scorsa ma è tornato alla sua postazione anche se ha un naso che sembra  lo sfiatatoio di una balena  che ha annunciato che pur avendo una figlia con 39 di febbre ha prenotato per il weekend in montagna approfittando del fatto che gli alberghi hanno tanti posti liberi.
> E c'è gente che dice che noi siamo stati bravi a trovare tutti i casi mentre gli altri paesi europei li nascondono...


Il video dei francesi è niente in confronto a questi atteggiamenti irresponsabili.


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Comune grande ?


Nella media di tutti i comuni dell'hinterland milanese, i soliti 30.000.
Il numero è stato comunicato ieri dall'ATS ai sindaci, ma nel frattempo viene attuata la procedura di ricerca di tutte le persone con cui questi soggetti sono venute in contatto, quindi può crescere nei prossimi giorni.


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Il video dei francesi è niente in confronto a questi atteggiamenti irresponsabili.


Io ci ho perso una vacanza in Egitto e con me i miei familiari e tutti quelli del villaggio.
Preso il virus gastrointestinale dal collega stakanovista, senza saperlo sono partito, ho avuto i sintomi nel villaggio, a cascata mia moglie, mia figlia e la metà dell'intero villaggio.
Tutti a vomitare o ad avere diarrea.
Una vacanza di merda...
Per non parlare dei 5 anni di elementari più 3 di scuola dell'infanzia con mia figlia sempre con i pidocchi e mia moglie sempre a farle trattamento o a toglierli col pettinino. Ovviamente c'era sempre qualche genitore che anche di fronte all'avviso di controllare la testa del figlio non lo faceva e così... pidocchi a tutto spiano per anni e anni a tutti.
E' la norma da noi, pur avendo un 50% di mamme casalinghe, eh.
Per giorni mi son chiesto come mai i numeri fossero incredibilmente più alti a Lodi, Pavia, Bergamo, mentre fossero più bassi a Milano, la città più popolosa.
Da noi ci sono molte più famiglie, più vita sociale, più contatti umani.


----------



## Lanyanjing (4 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Qui da noi invece è abitudine mandare i figli malati lo stesso a scuola e venire in ufficio anche se si ha la febbre o il raffreddore.
> In questo momento ho un collega che ha avuto la febbre settimana scorsa ma è tornato alla sua postazione anche se ha un naso che sembra  lo sfiatatoio di una balena  che ha annunciato che pur avendo una figlia con 39 di febbre ha prenotato per il weekend in montagna approfittando del fatto che gli alberghi hanno tanti posti liberi.
> E c'è gente che dice che noi siamo stati bravi a trovare tutti i casi mentre gli altri paesi europei li nascondono...


Con colleghi come il tuo....c'è proprio da star sereni in questo periodo. A prescindere dal virus corona, quando non si sta bene, si sta a casa, intanto sul lavoro non rendi...anzi rischi di fare danni e poi rischi di trasmettere alle altre persone. Poi se va in vacanza con la flebo al braccio solo per una questione economica.... meriterebbe il trattamento cinese....dai 7 ai 15 anni di galera


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2020)

Coronavirus, 23 turisti lodigiani bloccati a Nuova Delhi: positivo uno di loro, è un medico di Codogno
					

La comitiva era partita il 20 febbraio, giorno della scoperta del primo caso italiano. Il 60enne sottoposto al test, positivo. Per questo sono stati bloccati i…




					milano.repubblica.it
				




Ma quanti cazzo di medici ha Codogno?
Ma soprattutto: gli abitanti di Codogno sono peggio dei giapponesi. Li trovi dappertutto.
Ma quanti cazzo di abitanti fa Codogno?
Più o meno di Tokyo?
Spero spostino il capoluogo da Milano a Codogno. Deve fare provincia, anzi, no, città metropolitana, ormai.
Codogno caput mundi.
(in foto, una recente immagine di un incrocio nella periferia di Codogno)


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2020)

Comunque io mi sono divertito a documentare la realtà, a di là di quello che scrivono sui social. Quindi credete a me, dovete fidarvi.
Questa è una foto di Milano, parco Sempione, nel we di Carnevale.


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2020)

E questa una foto di una nota località montana piena di milanesi sereni lo stesso giorno.


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2020)

Nell'immagine una coppia di anziani per nulla preoccupata della situazione che ipotizzano una soluzione in tempi brevi.


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2020)

E qui dei giovani che mettono in atto delle misure di contenimento del rischio adottando le prescrizioni del ministero della salute


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2020)

Un dirigente dll'INPS che esprime la propria solidarietà alle regioni colpite


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2020)

La solidarietà alle partite IVA espressa da un noto esponente del governo


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2020)

L'immagine di un positivo costretto alla quarantena


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2020)

La paziente attesa della fine dell'incubo da parte dei Codognesi.


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2020)

Ma soprattutto, la volontà del Sindaco di Milano espressa a tutti i cittadini attraverso un video virale di reagire alla situazione.
"Milano non si ferma"


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2020)

Terminate le mascherine, c'è chi ricorre a rimedi di fortuna


----------



## Lara3 (4 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> La paziente attesa della fine dell'incubo da parte dei Codognesi.
> 
> View attachment 8937


Danny ... sei apposto con la febbre ?


----------



## Lara3 (4 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Danny ... sei apposto con la febbre ?


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Danny ... sei apposto con la febbre ?


Apposto.


----------



## Lara3 (4 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> di quel 4% la quasi totalità aveva patologie gravi persistenti
> Che vuol dire che purtroppo sarebbe bastata una polmonite per procurarne il decesso
> Al momento l’unico sano deceduto è il medico di Bergamo.
> cambia un pochino la prospettiva? Nel pieno rispetto delle persone morte e del dolore dei loro cari.


51 anni e 44 anni in gravi condizioni.
Ci sono in tanti in gravi condizioni, il numero crescerà, ma i posti disponibili sono sempre quelli.


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> 51 anni e 44 anni in gravi condizioni.
> Ci sono in tanti in gravi condizioni, il numero crescerà, ma i posti disponibili sono sempre quelli.


Sì, ho letto. Sani fino al giorno prima, ma la polmonite da virus funziona così.
Sui posti: ho letto dei dati secondo cui sono stati tagliati 42.000 medici in 10 anni, oltre a cifre importanti ridotte per la Sanità pubblica, per arrivare ad avere 3,2 posti letto per 1000 abitanti, contro gli 8 della Germania e i 6,5 della Francia.
Questo spiegherebbe perché noi stiamo adottando procedure d'emergenza molto più pesanti di altri.
E' molto più veloce raggiungere la saturazione del sistema sanitario che in altri Stati.
E in Lombardia è più efficiente di altre regioni italiane...
Se collassa lei...
I posti stanno aumentando, ma ci vuole tempo per organizzare tutto.


----------



## ipazia (4 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Ho come l'impressione che tu non colga il senso "tendenzionso" del discorso. Tutto quello che hai scritto ok, ma non era quello il punto. Detto nel senso più amichevole che puoi immaginare, è come se tu avessi una sorta di impulso esibizionista che ti spinge ogni volta ad agggiungere concetti che non servono tanto ad arricchire o approfondire il discorso, ma al contrario lo confondono, senza aggiungere nulla alla sostanza.
> 
> sena offesa




riportami al punto @Darietto  quale è il senso "tendenzioso" del discorso?

mi fa sempre sorridere il meccanismo per cui si sposta il focus dai contenuti agli emittenti.
E' una dinamichina simpatica. Ci hai mai pensato?

Che è poi la stessa che sorregge il sistema del complotto: finiti i dati attraverso cui portare avanti il confronto e quindi la discussione in modo proattivo, si sposta l'attenzione alla ricerca dell'emissario dell'inganno


----------



## Lara3 (4 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ho letto. Sani fino al giorno prima, ma la polmonite da virus funziona così.
> Sui posti: ho letto dei dati secondo cui sono stati tagliati 42.000 medici in 10 anni, oltre a cifre importanti ridotte per la Sanità pubblica, per arrivare ad avere 3,2 posti letto per 1000 abitanti, contro gli 8 della Germania e i 6,5 della Francia.


Ma si, a cosa serve avere i posti letto ?
Importante avere la pizza ... sugli occhi  
Meno male che erano pronti. Figuriamoci se non erano pronti che c’erano 0,5 letti per 1000 abitanti e mezza mascherina a testa.


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma si, a cosa serve avere i posti letto ?
> Importante avere la pizza ... sugli occhi
> Meno male che erano pronti. Figuriamoci se non erano pronti che c’erano 0,5 letti per 1000 abitanti e mezza mascherina a testa.


Le mascherine sanitarie sono finite.
Sono rimaste queste, eventualmente...






						Maschere Sadomaso (BDSM)
					

Maschere in lattice e altri materiali per fantasie Fetish e Sadomaso (BDSM). Museruole, maschere integrali, copriocchi e altri articoli legati al mondo del vestiaro sadomaso. Articoli spediti in forma anonima da La tana Umida Online Sexy Shop.




					www.latanaumida.it


----------



## ipazia (4 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Le mascherine sanitarie sono finite.
> Sono rimaste queste, eventualmente...
> 
> 
> ...


Io opterei per quelle che non lasciano scoperte le mucose.
E aggiungerei le tutine in latex.

Fra l'altro si aggiungerebbe il plus dell'esperienza della deprivazione sensoriale   

E finalmente si potrebbero iniziare a sdoganare i vari toys a controllo remoto, per rispettare la distanza!!


----------



## Darietto (4 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> riportami al punto @Darietto  quale è il senso "tendenzioso" del discorso?
> 
> mi fa sempre sorridere il meccanismo per cui si sposta il focus dai contenuti agli emittenti.
> E' una dinamichina simpatica. Ci hai mai pensato?
> ...



Può essere, ma cosa esclude il contrario?  . Sappiamo come la retorica possa banalizzare e anche annullare la verità. E tu di retorica ne fai un uso più che *abbondante*. E nel contesto di un forum (secondo me), diventa eccessivo e pedante. E' come se la maggior parte dei tuoi interventi (ma può essere una mia percezione), più che un semplice scambio di opinioni, rappresentassero una sorta di regole, di "dettami".


----------



## ipazia (4 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Può essere, ma cosa esclude il contrario?  . Sappiamo come la retorica possa banalizzare e anche annullare la verità. E tu di retorica ne fai un uso più che *abbondante*. Secondo me.


Siamo in tempo di quaresima...tempo di penitenza.
Aggiungerò anche la retorica alla lista di G. per me   

Non ho ancora capito il senso tendenzioso a cui fai riferimento, però.  

Se preferisci parlare di me, prova a chiedere. Magari potrebbe piacermi.


----------



## Darietto (4 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Siamo in tempo di quaresima...tempo di penitenza.
> Aggiungerò anche la retorica alla lista di G. per me
> 
> Non ho ancora capito il senso tendenzioso a cui fai riferimento, però.
> ...


scusa, ho aggiunto altro contenuto al mio post precedente. Non pensavo leggessi subito.


----------



## ipazia (4 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Può essere, ma cosa esclude il contrario?  . Sappiamo come la retorica possa banalizzare e anche annullare la verità. E tu di retorica ne fai un uso più che *abbondante*. E nel contesto di un forum (secondo me), diventa eccessivo e pedante. E' come se la maggior parte dei tuoi interventi (ma può essere una mia percezione),* più che un semplice scambio di opinioni, rappresentassero una sorta di regole, di "dettami"*.


Ho visto l'aggiunta. E' interessante questa percezione.

Sai che io raramente percepisco regole o dettami esterni?
O io introietto la regola (che quindi smette di essere una regola eteroimposta e diviene un mio assunto) o per me non è altro che una opzione su cui posso esercitare le mie scelte. Con le conseguenze del caso. 

A prescindere dall'autorità che mi trovo davanti.

Non ti sfiora il dubbio che la tua percezione, essendo per l'appunto tua, dipenda più che altro dalla tua percezione di te?

io so perchè non percepisco dettami o regole praticamente da nessuno che io non ritenga degno di darmene.  

Alla fine mi sa che non desideri parlare di me, ma di te.
(aggiungo un tranquillizzante "posso sbagliare" oppure un imho..funziona? ...non ho resistito.scherzo un po')


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2020)

Ce la faremo. Con queste misure il virus ha i giorni contati. Accidenti alla vostra mania di stringervi la mano. E che cazzo.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E questa una foto di una nota località montana piena di milanesi sereni lo stesso giorno.
> View attachment 8933


Neanche un milanese


----------



## Skorpio (4 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> A prescindere dall'autorità che mi trovo davanti.


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Neanche un milanese


Questo neppure a Milano.


----------



## stany (4 Marzo 2020)

L'Italia è prima in Europa per morti da polveri sottili, ma non sembra un problema
					

Undicesimi al mondo per decessi precoci dovuti al Pm2.5, 46500 casi nel 2016. La questione ambientale, tra inquinamento e allerta maltempo, ci uccide




					www.wired.it


----------



## ipazia (4 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


>


...maledetta incoerenza...a lui non posso che inchinarmi senza chiedermi neppure il perchè!!
altro che scelta.

Lo sguardo sicuro e lucido. 
L'eloquio appropriato e partecipe. 
La levatura intellettuale.
La postura...


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...maledetta incoerenza...a lui non posso che inchinarmi senza chiedermi neppure il perchè!!
> altro che scelta.
> 
> Lo sguardo sicuro e lucido.
> ...


----------



## Lara3 (4 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> 51 anni e 44 anni in gravi condizioni.
> Ci sono in tanti in gravi condizioni, il numero crescerà, ma i posti disponibili sono sempre quelli.


2700 contagiati oggi
Il numero dei contagiati cresce veloce, il numero dei guariti lentamente.


----------



## spleen (4 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> riportami al punto @Darietto  quale è il senso "tendenzioso" del discorso?
> 
> mi fa sempre sorridere il meccanismo per cui si sposta il focus dai contenuti agli emittenti.
> E' una dinamichina simpatica. Ci hai mai pensato?
> ...


Mi hai fatto venire in mente un ragionamento di un amico sul complottismo:
Se uno ti dice: -Su marte ci sono i marziani ma il governo ce lo tiene nascosto- è impossibile dimostrare ragionevolmente il contrario.
Il problema di una affermazione di questo tipo è che non richiede di essere razionalmente dimostrata, il problema è che la sua indimostrabilità la blinda difronte a qualsiasi considerazione razionale....


----------



## spleen (4 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> INCIDENTI STRADALI IN ITALIA
> Nel 2018 sono stati 172.553 gli incidenti stradali con lesioni a persone in Italia, in calo rispetto al 2017 (-1,4%), con 3.334 vittime (morti entro 30 giorni dall’evento) e 242.919 feriti (-1,6%).
> 
> Il numero dei morti torna a diminuire rispetto al 2017 (-44 unità, pari a -1,3%) dopo l’aumento registrato lo scorso anno.
> ...


E' il solito discorso sul bensialtrismo di altri eventi
Non inficia la pericolosità di quello che sta accadendo in aggiunta.
Se poi vogliamo sottovalutare il fatto dobiamo trovare anche dei motivi razionali nel farlo.
Ma io non ne vedo, perchè l'isteria è un conto, la seria preoccupazione un altro.


----------



## stany (4 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> L'Italia è prima in Europa per morti da polveri sottili, ma non sembra un problema
> 
> 
> Undicesimi al mondo per decessi precoci dovuti al Pm2.5, 46500 casi nel 2016. La questione ambientale, tra inquinamento e allerta maltempo, ci uccide
> ...


Cinquantamila morti in Italia ,per l'inquinamento .
Il filtro antiparticolato delle auto diesel blocca il PM10 e lo trasforma in PM2,5 (che sono le dimensioni in micron del residuo), cosicché raggiungono più facilmente gli alveoli polmonari = cancro....
Un jumbo brucia ventimila litri di cherosene, solo per decollare....Ed in ogni istante ,quindi H24 ,nel mondo volano circa diecimila aerei...
E le navi.....


----------



## Martes (4 Marzo 2020)




----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> E' il solito discorso sul bensialtrismo di altri eventi
> Non inficia la pericolosità di quello che sta accadendo in aggiunta.
> Se poi vogliamo sottovalutare il fatto dobiamo trovare anche dei motivi razionali nel farlo.
> Ma io non ne vedo, perchè l'isteria è un conto, la seria preoccupazione un altro.


Quoto l’ultima frase. È quello che sostengo anche io


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> E' il solito discorso sul bensialtrismo di altri eventi
> Non inficia la pericolosità di quello che sta accadendo in aggiunta.
> Se poi vogliamo sottovalutare il fatto dobiamo trovare anche dei motivi razionali nel farlo.
> Ma io non ne vedo, perchè l'isteria è un conto, la seria preoccupazione un altro.


Ma ci sono stati periodi in cui sembrava che andare in auto fosse un suicidio. Non lo è, benché sia oggettivamente più probabile morire in auto che di questo virus. Il problema è evitare una massa di febbricitanti che hanno bisogno di cure ospedaliere, perché ovviamente i servizi non sono tarati sulle emergenze. Quindi ogni comportamento che cerchi di ridurre le occasioni di contagio è da raccomandare. Aver paura di morire non è razionale.


----------



## stany (5 Marzo 2020)

Ogni giorno, in questo paese muoiono circa 500 (cinquecento) persone di cancro.
Quale è la differenza con le morti di una pandemia? Che il cancro non è contagioso (anche se alcuni ritengono di si). Chi ce l'ha se lo tiene.
Nemmeno in Cina (forse) muoiono 500 persone al giorno di .


----------



## Lanyanjing (5 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ogni giorno, in questo paese muoiono circa 500 (cinquecento) persone di cancro.
> Quale è la differenza con le morti di una pandemia? Che il cancro non è contagioso (anche se alcuni ritengono di si). Chi ce l'ha se lo tiene.
> Nemmeno in Cina (forse) muoiono 500 persone al giorno di .


Ora di  muoiono circa 50 persone al giorno.... questo dato è confermato da almeno 4 giorni....


----------



## Lara3 (5 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ogni giorno, in questo paese muoiono circa 500 (cinquecento) persone di cancro.
> Quale è la differenza con le morti di una pandemia? Che il cancro non è contagioso (anche se alcuni ritengono di si). Chi ce l'ha se lo tiene.
> Nemmeno in Cina (forse) muoiono 500 persone al giorno di .


Dai Stany , pensavo fosse chiaro. 
Una parte delle persone con coronavirus hanno bisogno di terapia intensiva, tutte nello stesso momento; fabbisogno che non può essere coperto attualmente dagli ospedali nelle zone rosse. Si può arrivare a morire per mancate cure, mancati posti letto in terapia intensiva, non perché la malattia non era curabile. Poi certo che si può morire anche con le cure adeguate; in Cina sono morti anche dei giovani. Non ci sono dati per esempio di quante persone sotto 40 sono morte.


----------



## stany (5 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Ora di  muoiono circa 50 persone al giorno.... questo dato è confermato da almeno 4 giorni....


Prima ,fino a dieci giorni fa, erano cento.


----------



## stany (5 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dai Stany , pensavo fosse chiaro.
> Una parte delle persone con coronavirus hanno bisogno di terapia intensiva, tutte nello stesso momento; fabbisogno che non può essere coperto attualmente dagli ospedali nelle zone rosse. Si può arrivare a morire per mancate cure, mancati posti letto in terapia intensiva, non perché la malattia non era curabile. Poi certo che si può morire anche con le cure adeguate; in Cina sono morti anche dei giovani. Non ci sono dati per esempio di quante persone sotto 40 sono morte.


Ma è chiaro che se si estendesse al 90% della popolazione ,nel peggior quadro immaginabile, i morti sarebbero circa due milioni.
Ma la domanda sarebbe anche : quelli che guariscono ,che cocktail di farmaci usano.? 
Ma anche : mica tutti sono in terapia intensiva, visto che molti , soprattutto nella fascia "giovane" respirano autonomamente.
Quindi non è escluso che con una diffusione maggiore ci si dovrà curare a casa; come, non sappiamo, ma è l'unica alternativa.


----------



## danny (5 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ogni giorno, in questo paese muoiono circa 500 (cinquecento) persone di cancro.
> Quale è la differenza con le morti di una pandemia? Che il cancro non è contagioso (anche se alcuni ritengono di si). Chi ce l'ha se lo tiene.
> Nemmeno in Cina (forse) muoiono 500 persone al giorno di .


Che attributi estroflessi rotondeggianti...
Mia figlia è a casa da scuola da 2 settimane, non si sa quando rientrerà, sospesa la piscina, i miei corsi di canto, le uscite di gruppo canore, le palestre, il ballo, le saune naturiste, i miei genitori hanno costruito un fossato con il ponte levatoio e i coccodrilli ammaestrati, mia moglie lavora la metà, i cinesi sono scappati via tutti (manco più i miei vicini di lavoro, citofonano a noi per le raccomandate), l'amministratore di condominio ha sospeso le riunioni e riceve con la mascherina, non ti puoi più stringere la mano né abbracciare un cinese (trovarne uno), le farmacie ti fanno aspettare fuori per strada, Repubblica non può più dare del razzista random e Greta se la cagano in 3, che senso ha fare la hit delle morti per tutto il resto o stare a disquisire su panico sì/panico no, Milano non si ferma e io mi faccio l'aperivirus alle 3 del pomeriggio lo stesso tanto sono Highlander?
Questa cosa ci cambierà la vita per un mese, forse meno, forse più, ad alcuni la toglierà, economicamente lascerà strascichi a lungo e se si espanderà come sembra probabile in altri stati come da noi sarà devastante per l'economia  della nostra nazione anche la prossima estate, quindi trattiamola con rispetto, atteniamoci ai comportamenti prescritti che per ora e ripeto per ora sono veramente limitazioni minime rispetto a quelle in uso in Cina, a Hong Kong o in Corea e auguriamoci passi il più possibile in fretta e con minori danni possibili oltre a quelli che ci sono già stati.
Siamo responsabili: pensiamo agli immunodepressi, ai malati di cancro, ai podisti, a tutti coloro che per qualche ragione legata a una loro intrinseca debolezza in questo momento si cagano sotto più di noi e devono limitare ulteriormente la loro vita.
Anche se ci metto un po' d'ironia nello scrivere questo messaggio, sono assolutamente serio.
Tutto il resto sono chiacchiere.


----------



## stany (5 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Che attributi estroflessi rotondeggianti...
> Mia figlia è a casa da scuola da 2 settimane, non si sa quando rientrerà, sospesa la piscina, i miei corsi di canto, le uscite di gruppo canore, le palestre, il ballo, le saune naturiste, i miei genitori hanno costruito un fossato con il ponte levatoio e i coccodrilli ammaestrati, mia moglie lavora la metà, i cinesi sono scappati via tutti (manco più i miei vicini di lavoro, citofonano a noi per le raccomandate), l'amministratore di condominio ha sospeso le riunioni e riceve con la mascherina, non ti puoi più stringere la mano né abbracciare un cinese (trovarne uno), le farmacie ti fanno aspettare fuori per strada, Repubblica non può più dare del razzista random e Greta se la cagano in 3, che senso ha fare la hit delle morti per tutto il resto o stare a disquisire su panico sì/panico no, Milano non si ferma e io mi faccio l'aperivirus alle 3 del pomeriggio lo stesso tanto sono Highlander?
> Questa cosa ci cambierà la vita per un mese, forse meno, forse più, ad alcuni la toglierà, economicamente lascerà strascichi a lungo e se si espanderà come sembra probabile in altri stati come da noi sarà devastante per l'economia  della nostra nazione anche la prossima estate, quindi trattiamola con rispetto, atteniamoci ai comportamenti prescritti che per ora e ripeto per ora sono veramente limitazioni minime rispetto a quelle in uso in Cina, a Hong Kong o in Corea e auguriamoci passi il più possibile in fretta e con minori danni possibili oltre a quelli che ci sono già stati.
> Siamo responsabili: pensiamo agli immunodepressi, ai malati di cancro, ai podisti, a tutti coloro che per qualche ragione legata a una loro intrinseca debolezza in questo momento si cagano sotto più di noi e devono limitare ulteriormente la loro vita.
> ...


E chi dice il contrario? Confermi che la minaccia mobilita "tutti"; l'avere una neoplasia conclamata ,grave, solo chi c'è l'ha!
Era una considerazione sulle reazioni umane per come reagiamo in una determinata situazione .La borsa nera c'è in tutte le guerre o carestie,per esempio; l'empatia funziona solo con chi ci è vicino. Le situazioni stressanti vedono un comportamento tipico dell'essere umano che a volte è irrazionale.
Volevo solo dire che i cinque morti al giorno di  fanno più scalpore dei 500 di cancro.
Chissà : magari in uno scenario apocalittico ci abitueremo ai 5000 dovuti al virus.


----------



## danny (5 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> E chi dice il contrario? Confermi che la minaccia mobilita "tutti"; l'avere una neoplasia conclamata ,grave, solo chi c'è l'ha!
> Era una considerazione sulle reazioni umane per come reagiamo in una determinata situazione .La borsa nera c'è in tutte le guerre o carestie,per esempio; l'empatia funziona solo con chi ci è vicino. Le situazioni stressanti vedono un comportamento tipico dell'essere umano che a volte è irrazionale.
> Volevo solo dire che i cinque morti al giorno di  fanno più scalpore dei 500 di cancro.
> Chissà : magari in uno scenario apocalittico ci abitueremo ai 5000 dovuti al virus.


Se hai un'auto a cinque posti non puoi organizzare una gita con la presentazione delle pentole come se avessi un torpedone.
Non funziona. Quindi o organizzi 10 viaggi diluiti nel tempo con una pentola per volta o qualcuno lo lasci a casa.
Stiamo riorganizzando le nostre vite perché abbiamo la 500 e non il torpedone ma siamo costretti a fare una vendita di pentole a 60 pensionati di Rimini.
In sintesi il problema è questo.


----------



## danny (5 Marzo 2020)

foto del torpedone


----------



## Lanyanjing (5 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Prima ,fino a dieci giorni fa, erano cento.


infatti, ora va molto meglio 


3016 decessi, 32 registrati ieri


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2020)

Quando ero bambina avevo delle amiche immaginarie.
Di queste amiche i famigliari  mi chiedevano notizie.
Quando sono cresciuta e mi sono stufata di essere riportata a una età più infantile, ho detto che avevano deciso di andare in Cina.
Lì le ho lasciate.


----------



## stany (5 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Se hai un'auto a cinque posti non puoi organizzare una gita con la presentazione delle pentole come se avessi un torpedone.
> Non funziona. Quindi o organizzi 10 viaggi diluiti nel tempo con una pentola per volta o qualcuno lo lasci a casa.
> Stiamo riorganizzando le nostre vite perché abbiamo la 500 e non il torpedone ma siamo costretti a fare una vendita di pentole a 60 pensionati di Rimini.
> In sintesi il problema è questo.


Basta adattarsi! Io le pentole non le vendo e non le  acquisto, e non sono nemmeno obbligato ad assumermi dei rischi, salvo andare al supermercato . Al cinema non vado, e non mi metto nelle condizioni di rischio che conosciamo. Questo per dire che il "comune sentire" è un po' meno comune quando tocca a noi o ai nostri cari. Come non ci coinvolge più di tanto al di là del momento ,che in questo paese vi siano tre morti al giorno sul lavoro.
Quando l'obiettivo non siamo noi, allora non scriviamo nemmeno mezza riga sull 'incombenza che potrebbe riguardarci; quando potremmo esserlo indipendentemente dal proprio stile di vita, allora giù fiumi di inchiostro.
Spero di essermi spiegato.


----------



## Lanyanjing (5 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando ero bambina avevo delle amiche immaginarie.
> Di queste amiche i famigliari  mi chiedevano notizie.
> Quando sono cresciuta e mi sono stufata di essere riportata a una età più infantile, ho detto che avevano deciso di andare in Cina.
> Lì le ho lasciate.


你的朋友们是中国人吗？哈哈哈


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> 你的朋友们是中国人吗？哈哈哈


Non sono più in contatto con le mie amiche. Me lo traduci tu?


----------



## stany (5 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> 你的朋友们是中国人吗？哈哈哈


@#€%!&#€@=*#€@** \}✓√π¶∆¥$¢


----------



## Lanyanjing (5 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono più in contatto con le mie amiche. Me lo traduci tu?


Le tue amiche sono cinesi? ... questa è la traduzione


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Le tue amiche sono cinesi? ... questa è la traduzione


No. Erano italiane e vissute qui. Verso i cinque anni le ho mandate in Cina


----------



## Lanyanjing (5 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Erano italiane e vissute qui. Verso i cinque anni le ho mandate in Cina


haha le hai mandate proprio in un bel posto...  . Potevi mandarle in Giappone che è nettamente meglio....


----------



## Darietto (5 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ho visto l'aggiunta. E' interessante questa percezione.
> 
> Sai che io raramente percepisco regole o dettami esterni?
> O io introietto la regola (che quindi smette di essere una regola eteroimposta e diviene un mio assunto) o per me non è altro che una opzione su cui posso esercitare le mie scelte. Con le conseguenze del caso.
> ...


Il primo neretto è no! perché conosco bene me stesso

se volessi parlare di me aprirei una discussione mia, che parla di me. 

quando scrivo "posso sbagliare", per me significa che d'avvero posso sbagliarmi. Ed è anche ovvio che sia così. Già le interazioni sui social, che non sono in anonimato anche se sempre filtrate dalla modalità virtuale, possono dare una percezione sbagliata della persona. Figuriamoci in un forum dove si interagisce nel totale anonimato. In questo contesto ti puoi totalmente reinventare, sui social no. Quindi ci si può "anche sbagliare", non trovi?


----------



## Lara3 (5 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Erano italiane e vissute qui. Verso i cinque anni le ho mandate in Cina


Sei sicura che non hai la febbre ?


----------



## Lara3 (5 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Sei sicura che non hai la febbre ?


Signor Perplesso non si dovrebbero disinfettare le mani ed usare le mascherine prima di accedere al forum?


----------



## Lanyanjing (5 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> @#€%!&#€@=*#€@** \}✓√π¶∆¥$¢


stavo proprio pensando la stessa cosa


----------



## Lanyanjing (5 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Sei sicura che non hai la febbre ?


No, non ha la febbre.... sta lanciando messaggi subliminali nei miei confronti. Forse sta pensando di venire in Cina.... con la scusa di ritrovare le amiche immaginarie.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> haha le hai mandate proprio in un bel posto...  . Potevi mandarle in Giappone che è nettamente meglio....


Non avevo grandi conoscenze geopolitiche a 5 anni.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Il primo neretto è no! perché conosco bene me stesso
> 
> se volessi parlare di me aprirei una discussione mia, che parla di me.
> 
> quando scrivo "posso sbagliare", per me significa che d'avvero posso sbagliarmi. Ed è anche ovvio che sia così. Già le interazioni sui social, che non sono in anonimato anche se sempre filtrate dalla modalità virtuale, possono dare una percezione sbagliata della persona. Figuriamoci in un forum dove si interagisce nel totale anonimato. In questo contesto ti puoi totalmente reinventare, sui social no. Quindi ci si può "anche sbagliare", non trovi?


D’AVVERO non l’avevo mai vista davvero.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Sei sicura che non hai la febbre ?


Sto benissimo. È un ricordo tenerissimo.


----------



## spleen (5 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ci sono stati periodi in cui sembrava che andare in auto fosse un suicidio. Non lo è, *benché sia oggettivamente più probabile morire in auto che di questo virus*. Il problema è evitare una massa di febbricitanti che hanno bisogno di cure ospedaliere, perché ovviamente i servizi non sono tarati sulle emergenze. Quindi ogni comportamento che cerchi di ridurre le occasioni di contagio è da raccomandare. Aver paura di morire non è razionale.


No.
Freddi numeri:
La probabilità di morire per un incidente d'auto si aggira su un caso ogni 5000 persone. (0,0002%)
La probabilità di morire per questo virus si aggira sul 3.5%
3 persone su 100,      In una stanza dove ci fossero 30 persone, una.
35 persone su 1000
350 persone su 10.000
3500 persone su 100.000
35.000 persone su un milione
350.000 persone su 10 milioni.
Segnalo umilmente che un'altro corona virus, la sars di qualche anno fa aveva un tasso di letalità tra il 10 ed il 15% e che non si è diffuso perchè era meno contagiosa. In futuro potremmo avere a che fare con una combinazione delle due cose ( e non lo dico io ).
Ho capito che di qualcosa bisogna pur morire ma lo ripeto per l'ennesima volta, liquidare questa faccenda come una influenza più aggressiva senza imparare qualcosa non è secondo me un atteggiamento serio, nè saggio, nè realistico. La paura di morire non centra proprio niente.


----------



## danny (5 Marzo 2020)

Secondo me dietro alla negazione del pericolo, a parte casi mediatici in cui c'era un certo desiderio di visibilità, c'è una discreta caga...




__





						Negazione (psicologia) - Wikipedia
					






					it.wikipedia.org


----------



## spleen (5 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me dietro alla negazione del pericolo, a parte casi mediatici in cui c'era un certo desiderio di visibilità, c'è una discreta caga...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quello che mi risulta difficile da capire è la non volontà di prendere atto che qualche problema probabilmente lo abbiamo. Pensare che tanto "speriamo che io me la cavo". Tacciare di inutile allarmismo qualsiasi perplessità.
Ho capito che la gente se ne sta comoda nel suo angolino confort ma ci sono degli eventi che dalla tana ti spingono fuori, volenti o nolenti.
E questo ha tutta l'aria di essere uno di quelli.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2020)

Non è negazionismo riconoscere che, a parte la prudenza consigliata, non c’è molto da fare.
Nel frattempo vivo.


----------



## danny (5 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Quello che mi risulta difficile da capire è la non volontà di prendere atto che qualche problema probabilmente lo abbiamo. Pensare che tanto "speriamo che io me la cavo". Tacciare di inutile allarmismo qualsiasi perplessità.
> Ho capito che la gente se ne sta comoda nel suo angolino confort ma ci sono degli eventi che dalla tana ti spingono fuori, volenti o nolenti.
> E questo ha tutta l'aria di essere uno di quelli.


Purtroppo non tutti ci riescono da soli.
Sto osservando i comportamenti e gli atteggiamenti delle persone in questi giorni.
Un mio collega ansioso ha prenotato weekend in montagna per questo weekend pur avendo la figlia con la febbre, settimana scorsa pensava di poter festeggiare il carnevale etc.
La sua vita come prima, senza alcun cambiamento. Sui social ne ho lette di tutti i colori.
Gruppi che censurano i post che riguardano l'argomento, chi nega anche l'evidenza dei casi denunciati dall'ATS, chi continua a dire che l'influenza fa più morti (e non ne conoscono neppure uno), chi urla "Mi avete rotto il cazzo ci sono problemi più importanti, l'inquinamento fa più morti", chi cerca il complotto, chi pensa sia una trama ordita da Big Pharma, chi si incazza per la Stramilano sospesa e chi si preoccupa di non poter festeggiare la festa delle donne e chi fa feste di compleanno lo stesso nei locali chiusi per ordinanza perché "la vita deve andare avanti".
I cinesi invece hanno mantenuto in Italia un atteggiamento composto: hanno chiuso tutti, e chi ha potuto se ne è tornato in Cina. Hanno la chiara percezione del pericolo, Gli altri che non hanno potuto scappare li vedi in giro solo con la mascherina.  Evidentemente hanno saputo negli anni mantenere dei legami tra loro che hanno rafforzato nella collettività le debolezze del singolo. Qui da noi ogni individuo lasciato a sé stesso si è aggrappato dove ha potuto.
La comunicazione governativa lo ha percepito subito. Dopo il primo momento in cui i media hanno puntato TUTTi su titoli da ansia, ha caldamente suggerito di virare su toni lievi, in completa antitesi. In Ucraina la gente in panico ha tentato di incendiare e ha preso a sassate i pullman di ritorno da Wuhan: quando ti trovi di fronte una popolazione in panico puoi aspettarti di tutto.
Questo però è stato controproducente, in quanto la negazione è stata la scappatoia di molti che non hanno saputo adeguare i loro comportamenti. In questo momento l'Italia mostra al mondo la sua totale incapacità di essere un popolo coeso e unito anche di fronte a un problema che richiede a tutti di essere responsabili. Credo ci vorrà tempo perché tutti metabolizzino quanto sta accadendo.


----------



## danny (5 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è negazionismo riconoscere che, a parte la prudenza consigliata, non c’è molto da fare.
> Nel frattempo vivo.


Teoricamente dovresti farti portare la spesa a casa, secondo le indicazioni del mio comune...
Ma a parte questo, tutti noi viviamo.
Io lavoro, devo prendere i mezzi, faccio tutto quello a cui sono obbligato.
Per il resto spero, perché arrivare per scempiaggine a quello che è lo scenario peggiore, ovvero quello che di fronte a 10 persone un ospedale ne può scegliere solo 2 o 3 da salvare mentre il resto lo lascia morire per mancanza di risorse, non è quello che mi auguro e non è nulla di paragonabile a ciò che si è mai vissuto finora.
E questo è semplicemente un modello matematico, quello che definisce lo scenario peggiore, ovvero quello necessario per approntare le strategie da adottare.
Poi magari ci andrà di culo, eh.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Teoricamente dovresti farti portare la spesa a casa, secondo le indicazioni del mio comune...
> Ma a parte questo, tutti noi viviamo.
> Io lavoro, devo prendere i mezzi, faccio tutto quello a cui sono obbligato.
> Per il resto spero, perché arrivare per scempiaggine a quello che è lo scenario peggiore, ovvero quello che di fronte a 10 persone un ospedale ne può scegliere solo 2 o 3 da salvare mentre il resto lo lascia morire per mancanza di risorse, non è quello che mi auguro e non è nulla di paragonabile a ciò che si è mai vissuto finora.
> ...


Mi faccio portare la spesa a casa da mesi. Comodissimo, soprattutto per i prodotti pesanti.


----------



## abebis (5 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Un mio collega ansioso ha prenotato weekend in montagna per questo weekend pur avendo la figlia con la febbre, settimana scorsa pensava di poter festeggiare il carnevale etc.
> La sua vita come prima, senza alcun cambiamento.


Vabbeh, ma chi si comporta così è un idiota: nessuno nega la peculiarità del momento contingente e il fatto che per po' bisogna adattarsi e cambiare un po' di abitudini, ci mancherebbe.

Per dire: io questa settimana avrei dovuto andare all'estero per lavoro. Viaggio annullato. Amen. Con buona pace di tutta quella gente che avrà un guadagno ridotto o che potrà veder a rischio il suo lavoro per il mio mancato viaggio (che comunque è anche questo un gran bel problema, eh?).

Per un po' bisogna fare di necessità virtù. Ma senza iniziare a dare la testa nel muro!


----------



## danny (5 Marzo 2020)

Appena ricevuta la notizia che un amico della mia collega che lei ha visto un dieci giorni fa è positivo ed è ricoverato in ospedale.
Wow.


----------



## Lara3 (5 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Appena ricevuta la notizia che un amico della mia collega che lei ha visto un dieci giorni fa è positivo ed è ricoverato in ospedale.
> Wow.


La collega come sta ?
La collega ti sta vicino ?


----------



## danny (5 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> *nessuno nega* la peculiarità del momento contingente e il fatto che per po' bisogna adattarsi e cambiare un po' di abitudini, ci mancherebbe.


Hai voglia quanti lo negano...
Hanno chiuso le sauna da noi? Organizziamo in Svizzera?
Perché rinunciare a cantare nel coro, ma che sarà mai?
Il mio bambino non può rinunciare alla festa di compleanno con tutta la sua classe, i nonni, i parenti...


----------



## danny (5 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> La collega come sta ?
> La collega ti sta vicino ?


Bene. Lei è in un coro, come me (io ne ho due). I cori sono dei meravigliosi veicoli di trasmissione, fosse anche solo per gli sputacchi della fase di riscaldamento. 'Sto tizio qui non aveva sintomi, è andato ovunque (come al solito è uno con una vita molto attiva e che viaggia molto) poi all'improvviso è stato male. Nell'ospedale dove p ricoverato stanno chiudendo alcuni reparti per far spazio ai malati di Coronavirus.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Quello che mi risulta difficile da capire è la non volontà di prendere atto che qualche problema probabilmente lo abbiamo. Pensare che tanto "speriamo che io me la cavo". Tacciare di inutile allarmismo qualsiasi perplessità.
> Ho capito che la gente se ne sta comoda nel suo angolino confort ma ci sono degli eventi che dalla tana ti spingono fuori, volenti o nolenti.
> E questo ha tutta l'aria di essere uno di quelli.


Ma tu vedi davvero qualcuno che nega che vi sia un problema?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma tu vedi davvero qualcuno che nega che vi sia un problema?


Non ci siamo nemmeno baciate!


----------



## Skorpio (5 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> La collega come sta ?
> La collega ti sta vicino ?


----------



## Lara3 (5 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> View attachment 8959


Un po’ di serietà Skorpio ! Non pensavo in questo senso !
E metti la mascherina prima di ridere


----------



## Skorpio (5 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Un po’ di serietà Skorpio ! Non pensavo in questo senso !
> E metti la mascherina prima di ridere


Ma... io sono un uomo serio.. 
Oltre che appassionato prestante e fantasioso


----------



## Nocciola (5 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ci siamo nemmeno baciate!


Appunto
Tristezza infinita


----------



## Nocciola (5 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma... io sono un uomo serio..
> Oltre che appassionato prestante e fantasioso


Modesto..dimentichi sempre modesto


----------



## Lostris (5 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Appunto
> Tristezza infinita


Ma se normalmente mi scansi sempre quando tento di essere affettuosa!


----------



## danny (5 Marzo 2020)

Evvai, anche il socio del mio vicino di casa.
Dentista.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma se normalmente mi scansi sempre quando tento di essere affettuosa!


Ahahah
Ma finiscila !!!
E poi la tristezza era per non aver baciato @Brunetta mica te


----------



## ipazia (5 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Il primo neretto è no! perché conosco bene me stesso
> 
> se volessi parlare di me aprirei una discussione mia, che parla di me.
> 
> quando scrivo "posso sbagliare", per me significa che d'avvero posso sbagliarmi. Ed è anche ovvio che sia così. Già le interazioni sui social, che non sono in anonimato anche se sempre filtrate dalla modalità virtuale, possono dare una percezione sbagliata della persona. Figuriamoci in un forum dove si interagisce nel totale anonimato. In questo contesto ti puoi totalmente reinventare, sui social no. Quindi ci si può "anche sbagliare", non trovi?


Perfetto!!

Appurato che non desideri parlare di me, non hai chiesto.
Appurato che non desideri parlare di te, avresti aperto una discussione.

Io suggerirei di tornare al "senso tendenzioso" cui accennavi qualche post fa.
Che ne pensi?  

Quanto allo sbagliare.
Io do per assodato l'errore.
E' compreso di default nella comunicazione, tanto che ribadirlo mi è sempre sembrata umiltà pelosa.
Altrettanto di default dal mio punto di vista è l'argomentare le proprie motivazioni per chiarire all'altro la propria posizione (dandosi e dando la possibilità di apprendere dall'errore e dando significato alla comunicazione).

In un contesto in cui manca l'80% della comunicazione e ogni messaggio è mediato da media che richiedono un completamento del messaggio altissimo, operazione che si svolge utilizzando ciò che si conosce di sè e non dell'altro, è scontato che non sia l'altro ad essere percepito ma la propria struttura di lettura di ciò che l'altro scrive.
Che è poi il motivo per cui se non si argomenta, non ci si capisce


----------



## Lara3 (5 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Evvai, anche il socio del mio vicino di casa.
> Dentista.


?


----------



## ipazia (5 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto venire in mente un ragionamento di un amico sul complottismo:
> Se uno ti dice: -Su marte ci sono i marziani ma il governo ce lo tiene nascosto- è impossibile dimostrare ragionevolmente il contrario.
> Il problema di una affermazione di questo tipo è che non richiede di essere razionalmente dimostrata, il problema è che la sua indimostrabilità la blinda difronte a qualsiasi considerazione razionale....


Vero.

La cosa simpaticissima è che se chiedi entrare nel razionale, se chiedi dati seri, fonti, sei complottista tu.
E a me vien in mente idiocracy..."ma come, le piante han bisogno di acqua?"


----------



## Lostris (5 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ahahah
> Ma finiscila !!!
> E poi la tristezza era per non aver baciato @Brunetta mica te


----------



## stany (5 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Evvai, anche il socio del mio vicino di casa.
> Dentista.


Evvai.... l'ufficio di igiene ha contattato poco fa la mia amica ,dicendole che la pediatra di uno dei suoi figli è in quarantena; erano stati da lei il 28!  Così la mia amica ed il figlio in quarantena con mascherine in casa .
Oggi ho  avuto tutti e tre i figli ((compreso quello in quarantena da adesso) a pranzo ....
E vabbè: l'avevo detto, per tanto che si prendano precauzioni... 
Vedremo gli sviluppi


----------



## stany (5 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Vero.
> 
> La cosa simpaticissima è che se chiedi entrare nel razionale, se chiedi dati seri, fonti, sei complottista tu.
> E a me vien in mente idiocracy..."ma come, le piante han bisogno di acqua?"


«Non esiste alcun criterio generale di verità. Ma ciò non legittima la conclusione che la scelta fra teorie concorrenti sia arbitraria: significa soltanto e molto semplicemente che noi possiamo sempre errare nella nostra scelta, che possiamo sempre vederci sfuggire la verità o che possiamo non raggiungerla, che non possiamo mai pretendere la certezza; che noi insomma siamo fallibili.» Karl Popper


----------



## stany (5 Marzo 2020)




----------



## stany (5 Marzo 2020)




----------



## spleen (5 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma tu vedi davvero qualcuno che nega che vi sia un problema?


Il punto non è la negazione, che uno dovrebbe essere un idiota totale, il punto è la sistematica sottovalutazione, specialmente iniziale, via via smentita dagli eventi.
O vogliamo parlare del deficente che è "evaso" dalla zona rossa per andare a sciare?


----------



## spleen (5 Marzo 2020)

lo psicanalista luigi zoja: ''la globalizzazione ha un costo altissimo e ora lo stiamo imparando''
					

Paolo Colonnello per “la Stampa”           pandemia globale di influenza     Professor Luigi Zoja, le riassumo i provvedimenti varati dal governo che uno psicanalista come lei può ben interpretare: vietato toccarsi e baciarsi, vietato andare a scuola, al cinema a teatro.




					www.dagospia.com
				



Mi chiedevo quello che dicono gli ultimi due paragrafi di questo articolo una settimana fa. Con qualche motivo evidentemente.
Magra consolazione.


----------



## spleen (5 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> «Non esiste alcun criterio generale di verità. Ma ciò non legittima la conclusione che la scelta fra teorie concorrenti sia arbitraria: significa soltanto e molto semplicemente che noi possiamo sempre errare nella nostra scelta, che possiamo sempre vederci sfuggire la verità o che possiamo non raggiungerla, che non possiamo mai pretendere la certezza; che noi insomma siamo fallibili.» Karl Popper


Tu parli di verità ma nel dibattito la verità non è la realtà, sono due cose diverse.
Se un camion ti mette sotto non è una opinione.


----------



## stany (5 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Tu parli di verità ma nel dibattito la verità non è la realtà, sono due cose diverse.
> Se un camion ti mette sotto non è una opinione.


Dipende da chi paga i danni a chi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Dipende da chi paga i danni a chi.


comunque sia se finisci sotto un camion e muori. A te non cambia nulla si morto


----------



## stany (5 Marzo 2020)

Certo,se muoio 





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> comunque sia se finisci sotto un camion e muori. A te non cambia nulla si morto


Certo, se muoio son morto.


----------



## stany (5 Marzo 2020)

Prepariamoci al contagio del 90% della popolazione! Come sostengono alcuni virologi e infettivologi.
Se il tasso di mortalità è del 3,5% attendiamoci 238milioni di morti per il virus.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Evvai.... l'ufficio di igiene ha contattato poco fa la mia amica ,dicendole che la pediatra di uno dei suoi figli è in quarantena; erano stati da lei il 28!  Così la mia amica ed il figlio in quarantena con mascherine in casa .
> Oggi ho  avuto tutti e tre i figli ((compreso quello in quarantena da adesso) a pranzo ....
> E vabbè: l'avevo detto, per tanto che si prendano precauzioni...
> Vedremo gli sviluppi


Tuo figlio è in quarantena? Ma quello che avevi scritto che aveva l'amico cinese?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2020)

BASTA!


----------



## stany (5 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Tuo figlio è in quarantena? Ma quello che avevi scritto che aveva l'amico cinese?


Non mio figlio: un altro compagno di classe con la madre, che sono stati in contatto con la pediatra il 28,  che è in quarantena in quanto contagiata.  Oggi li avevo a pranzo (tutti e tre i fratelli). Alle 18,30 l'ASL ha avvisato la madre del compagno di mio figlio del fatto della pediatra, e sono finiti in quarantena. Noi per il momento no.
Il cinese non so; ma fino all'altra settimana pareva fosse a posto.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Non mio figlio: un altro compagno di classe con la madre, che sono stati in contatto con la pediatra il 28,  che è in quarantena in quanto contagiata.  Oggi li avevo a pranzo (tutti e tre i fratelli). Alle 18,30 l'ASL ha avvisato la madre del compagno di mio figlio del fatto della pediatra, e sono finiti in quarantena. Noi per il momento no.
> Il cinese non so; ma fino all'altra settimana pareva fosse a posto.




Al momento non si sa se siete venuti a contatto con qualche contagiato, dovete aspettare anche voi (pur non essendo in quarantena), ma non credo lo stato d'animo sia il massimo, visti anche i tuoi problemi pregressi a cui avevi accennato.
Comunque notavo come nel giro di una settimana ha camminato di provincia in provincia.


----------



## stany (5 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Al momento non si sa se siete venuti a contatto con qualche contagiato, dovete aspettare anche voi (pur non essendo in quarantena), ma non credo lo stato d'animo sia il massimo, visti anche i tuoi problemi pregressi a cui avevi accennato.
> Comunque notavo come nel giro di una settimana ha camminato di provincia in provincia.


Eh sì....come riferimento osserverò la mia amica ed il figlio; chiaro che nel mentre dovessi (mo) avere dei sintomi mi rivolgerò (ci rivolgeremo) al SSN. Per ora ho un fiato ed energie non compromesse, e a buon livello. Non prendo alcuna pillolina: mi sento sano come un pesce
Ma penso che purtroppo il virus dilagherà inevitabilmente.


----------



## danny (5 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Al momento non si sa se siete venuti a contatto con qualche contagiato, dovete aspettare anche voi (pur non essendo in quarantena), ma non credo lo stato d'animo sia il massimo, visti anche i tuoi problemi pregressi a cui avevi accennato.
> Comunque notavo come nel giro di una settimana ha camminato di provincia in provincia.


La teoria dei sei gradi di separazione aiuta a comprendere il perché.


----------



## stany (5 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> La teoria dei sei gradi di separazione aiuta a comprendere il perché.


Sì appunto....solo teoria. In pratica è impossibile impedire la diffusione, a meno di non bloccare proprio tutto.


----------



## Darietto (6 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perfetto!!
> 
> Appurato che non desideri parlare di me, non hai chiesto.
> Appurato che non desideri parlare di te, avresti aperto una discussione.
> ...


se ciò che scrivi non rappresenta necessariamente quello che pensi, e non dice quello che sei, allora il tuo comunicare cosa rappresenta, esibizionismo dialettico? forse l'vevo accennato qualche post fa. 

per il "senso tendenzioso" onestamente ho perso il filo. A quale post ti riferisci?


----------



## Darietto (6 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Quello che mi risulta difficile da capire è la non volontà di prendere atto che qualche problema probabilmente lo abbiamo. Pensare che tanto "speriamo che io me la cavo". Tacciare di inutile allarmismo qualsiasi perplessità.
> Ho capito che la gente se ne sta comoda nel suo angolino confort ma ci sono degli eventi che dalla tana ti spingono fuori, volenti o nolenti.
> E questo ha tutta l'aria di essere uno di quelli.


Io la butto li: se non avessero messo in piedi questo circo, quante delle  migliaia di persone sintomatiche accorse ad affollare gli ospedali (allarmate e terrorizzate dai media e non solo), se ne sarebbero invece state a letto tranquille a far decorrere la malattia?


----------



## Gennaro73 (6 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Io la butto li: se non avessero messo in piedi questo circo, quante delle  migliaia di persone sintomatiche accorse ad affollare gli ospedali (allarmate e terrorizzate dai media e non solo), se ne sarebbero invece state a letto tranquille a far decorrere la malattia?


Sottoscrivo. Dovevano allertare solo anziani ed immunodepressi. Io ho già perso dei lavori, che per carità, prima la salute, ma in questo modo la salute non l'hanno tutelata affatto.


----------



## abebis (6 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E c'è gente che dice che noi siamo stati bravi a trovare tutti i casi mentre gli altri paesi europei li nascondono...


Questo è solo un dato di fatto:

https://elpais.com/sociedad/2020-03...spana-destapan-casos-ocultos-de-covid-19.html


Per non parlare del fatto che negli USA il solo farsi il tampone costa 3000 $...


----------



## ipazia (6 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> se ciò che scrivi non rappresenta necessariamente quello che pensi, e non dice quello che sei, allora il tuo comunicare cosa rappresenta, esibizionismo dialettico? forse l'vevo accennato qualche post fa.
> 
> *per il "senso tendenzioso" onestamente ho perso il filo. A quale post ti riferisci?*


Sai che dalla tua risposta mi pare proprio di capire che tu non abbia compreso quello che ho scritto?
Il grassetto è riferito al destinatario. Non all'emittente.

Occhio ai bias 

Ci credo che hai perso il filo, è nell'ultimo tuo post in cui eri in discussione.


----------



## ipazia (6 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> «Non esiste alcun criterio generale di verità. Ma ciò non legittima la conclusione che la scelta fra teorie concorrenti sia arbitraria: significa soltanto e molto semplicemente che noi possiamo sempre errare nella nostra scelta, che possiamo sempre vederci sfuggire la verità o che possiamo non raggiungerla, che non possiamo mai pretendere la certezza; che noi insomma siamo fallibili.» Karl Popper


Esattamente.

E' il motivo per cui tendo a distinguere realtà (raccolta, validazione e confutazione di dati osservabili e ripetibili) e verità (produzione soggettiva di opinioni).


----------



## ipazia (6 Marzo 2020)

https://torino.repubblica.it/cronac...1680/?ref=RHPPTP-BH-I250268567-C12-P2-S1.8-T2

https://bologna.repubblica.it/crona...9120/?ref=RHPPTP-BH-I250268567-C12-P2-S1.8-T2

E non ci han mica pensato...beata ingenuità  


Tanto paga pantalone.


----------



## Lara3 (6 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> https://torino.repubblica.it/cronac...1680/?ref=RHPPTP-BH-I250268567-C12-P2-S1.8-T2
> 
> https://bologna.repubblica.it/crona...9120/?ref=RHPPTP-BH-I250268567-C12-P2-S1.8-T2
> 
> ...


Qui prima delle mascherine devono andare un po’ a scuola e fare anche un po’ di lezioni di educazione civica. 
Ma è possibile che scappano dalla quarantena o che “ omettono “ di dire dove sono stati ?
Per l’ignoranza si può far poco, ecco perché la scuola dovrebbe essere obbligatoria fino ai 18 anni.


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> https://torino.repubblica.it/cronac...1680/?ref=RHPPTP-BH-I250268567-C12-P2-S1.8-T2
> 
> https://bologna.repubblica.it/crona...9120/?ref=RHPPTP-BH-I250268567-C12-P2-S1.8-T2
> 
> ...


Lodi, Pavia, Bergamo, Cremona, le città più contagiate.
Ma è solo l'inizio.
CI hanno messo più di una settimana per gli esiti del tampone della dottoressa di Codogno collegata col mio ufficio. Nel frattempo lei non ha mai smesso di lavorare a Lodi. Negativa, certo, per ora. Ora emerge un altro caso, collegato alla mia collega, in un coro. E un altro, un mio vicino, il cui socio dentista, è del mio quartiere. Dentista la cui moglie va dalla parrucchiera di mia madre etc etc.
Se è così contagioso, e sembrerebbe lo sia, visti anche i casi italiani riscontrati in tutto il mondo, manca poco per essere più o meno contagiati tutti.
Stiamo parlando di un area con milioni di persone.
Un dentista quanti abitanti del mio quartiere può contagiare?


----------



## stany (6 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> se ciò che scrivi non rappresenta necessariamente quello che pensi, e non dice quello che sei, allora il tuo comunicare cosa rappresenta, esibizionismo dialettico? forse l'vevo accennato qualche post fa.
> 
> per il "senso tendenzioso" onestamente ho perso il filo. A quale post ti riferisci?


----------



## ipazia (6 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Qui prima delle mascherine devono andare un po’ a scuola e fare anche un po’ di lezioni di educazione civica.
> Ma è possibile che scappano dalla quarantena o che “ omettono “ di dire dove sono stati ?
> Per l’ignoranza si può far poco, ecco perché la scuola dovrebbe essere obbligatoria fino ai 18 anni.


Educazione civica?

Guarda...i genitori, quindi gli adulti responsabili in questo paese, dopo più di 40 anni di educazione alla questione dei pidocchi, non sono ancora riusciti a capire come comportarsi coi pidocchi. E ancora non è stato capito che non dipendo dalla sporcizia. (maledetta scienza difficile!!! meglio i pregiudizi e le semplificazioni massime)
E ogni anno è il pidocchio year!! 

Non è ignoranza.
E' superficialità. E delega della responsabilità individuale.

Dubito che l'educazione civica possa servire a qualcosa, nel breve termine perlomeno.
Anche perchè la scuola non si può sostituire, non sto qui a dilungarmi dal punto di vista delle dinamiche relazionali, alla famiglia.
O meglio, all'educazione familiare.

La scuola sarebbe un partner.
Peccato venga vista alternativamente come capro espiatorio, nemico ma anche servizio di babysitting.

La scuola non esiste senza un tessuto, sociale ed economico, che ne riconosca il ruolo e le funzioni.

Un insegnante è pagato come un operatore ecologico.

Già solo questo la dice lunga sulla considerazione non del corpo insegnante, ma della cultura e del ruolo dell'istruzione.


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2020)

La crescita segue questa curva:
notare come ci siano voluti 5 giorni per arrivare a 500 contagiati, 2,5 per raddoppiare. Grosso modo il numero raddoppia rispetto al precedente ogni 2,5/3 giorni.
E' una curva che determina quella che si chiama  crescita esponenziale, tipica dei virus dove non sia disponibile alcuna immunizzazione.
Anche la popolazione umana cresce secondo questa curva.
Vuol dire che cresce grosso modo con questa scala, ogni 3 giorni: 500/1000/2000/4000/8000/16000/32000/64000/128000/256000/512000...
Per evitare questo l'unico modo è limitare il più possibile i contatti tra le persone.
Procedendo se non cambia il trend necessariamente si deve arrivare all'isolamento totale e contemporaneamente verranno a mancare personale e strutture.


----------



## ipazia (6 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Lodi, Pavia, Bergamo, Cremona, le città più contagiate.
> Ma è solo l'inizio.
> CI hanno messo più di una settimana per gli esiti del tampone della dottoressa di Codogno collegata col mio ufficio. Nel frattempo lei non ha mai smesso di lavorare a Lodi. Negativa, certo, per ora. Ora emerge un altro caso, collegato alla mia collega, in un coro. E un altro, un mio vicino, il cui socio dentista, è del mio quartiere. Dentista la cui moglie va dalla parrucchiera di mia madre etc etc.
> Se è così contagioso, e sembrerebbe lo sia, visti anche i casi italiani riscontrati in tutto il mondo, manca poco per essere più o meno contagiati tutti.
> ...


Anche qui da me stanno aumentando i casi.
Nella proporzione individuata e prevista.

I numeri pubblicati contano i positivi.
Non contano (giustamente) gli asintomatici o chi ha sintomi lievi (e non riconosce) e la sta facendo in piedi, magari andando a lavoro o comunque gironzolando qui e là e toccacciando.

Le precauzioni servirebbero per tenere in controllo gli asintomatici.
Se venissero rigidamente rispettate.

In questi giorni mi sono parecchio scontrata sul rispetto letterale delle prescrizioni.
Io le rispetto.

Per senso di responsabilità verso la collettività e anche con un occhio al budget.
Inutile lamentarsi degli sprechi se poi si è in prima persona autori di spreco (come in questi casi...costa bloccare un reparto. costa fare tamponi a tappeto. costa non avere medici e infermieri a disposizione, etc etc). 

Spesso mi dicono che sono esagerata.
Di solito rispondo "niente di nuovo!! sono sempre stata un'eccentrica".  
(credo che qualcuno a cui lo dico non sappia nemmeno il significato di eccentrica e men che meno colga il senso della mia risposta).


----------



## abebis (6 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> In questi giorni mi sono parecchio scontrata sul rispetto letterale delle prescrizioni.
> Io le rispetto.
> ...
> Spesso mi dicono che sono esagerata.


Ma tu sei sempre stata così ortodossamente rispettosa delle regole (tutte...) oppure è un comportamento che ti si è sviluppato con la, diciamo così..., maturità?


----------



## Lara3 (6 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Ma tu sei sempre stata così ortodossamente rispettosa delle regole (tutte...) oppure è un comportamento che ti si è sviluppato con la, diciamo così..., maturità?


Il rispetto delle regole DEVE essere la normalità, in caso contrario guarda cosa sta succedendo.


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2020)

Ma andiamo a guardare quest'altro grafico. Cosa si nota? Che la curva dei guariti è molto piatta rispetto a quella dei contagi.
Questo significa che con l'aumento dei contagi si avrà una contemporaneità di persone "malate", in quarantena, ospedalizzate, in terapia intensiva numericamente importante. Assolutamente ingestibile quando il numero dei contagiati arriverà a numeri importanti.
Secondo il trend visto nel post precedente per arrivare al numero di un milione di casi complessivi occorrerà circa un mese dal punto d'incontro delle ascisse e ordinate che qui è indicato con il giorno 22/2. Tenendo conto che sono state predisposte misure di contenimento si potrebbe auspicare una curva di crescita un po' più piatta che ci porti a fine mese al milione di contagiati. In teoria. Ovvero una richiesta di un 60.000 posti  al minimo in terapia intensiva. In pianura padana sono in totale 1800. E' credibile che se questo trend nei prossimi giorni dovesse essere confermato si arrivi a misure straordinarie molto più limitanti della libertà personale. Io spero che non accada, ovviamente e che ci sia un fattore che modifichi questa curva. Decisivi saranno i comportamenti delle persone, che devono limitare nella maniera più assoluta la socialità.


----------



## abebis (6 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Il rispetto delle regole DEVE essere la normalità, in caso contrario guarda cosa sta succedendo.


Non hai capito niente della mia domanda.


----------



## ipazia (6 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Ma tu sei sempre stata così ortodossamente rispettosa delle regole (tutte...) oppure è un comportamento che ti si è sviluppato con la, diciamo così..., maturità?


Sono stata una trasgressiva.
Di quelle serie e professionali 

Poi mi sono accorta che trasgredire le regole era semplicemente un giro, mooolto lungo e dispendioso, per rimanere all'interno del sistema delle regole ma sentendomi fica e speciale .
(non posso trasgredire una regola che non considero regola).

E ho iniziato a ragionare su chi io sono nel sistema e quali sono i modi per costruirmi il MIO sistema e le MIE regole.

Senza dimenticarmi che siccome non vivo in un eremo le mie azioni hanno conseguenze non solo su di me ma anche sul resto della collettività e che dalla collettività ho tutta una serie di vantaggi che da sola non avrei.

Da qui, le regole per me non sono che comportamenti più o meno funzionali al mio benessere nel sociale (che è poi anche il motivo di fondo per cui tengo l'occhio alla collettività. Non sono nè buona nè altruista. Sono semplicemente abbastanza egoista da rendermi conto che se il sociale funziona ne ho vantaggi pure io).

Se decido che un comportamento è funzionale, lo rispetto.
E sono marziale nel rispetto.
Marziale e disciplinata.

Ho imparato che la disciplina non piace diffusamente.
A me piace moltissimo invece.

Semplice 

EDIT: in questo specifico caso. Il mio interesse è che ci siano posti letto a disposizione per mio padre, o per mia madre o per me o per mia sorella o il suo compagno o per il mio moroso. Quindi mi muovo verso quell'obiettivo.
E mi fa incazzare chi con la sua superficialità e stupidità mette a rischio il mio benessere.
Poi di solito arrivo ad un certo punto in cui smetto di incazzarmi e dove posso e riesco colpisco. Quando sono sicura di fare a pezzi ed eliminare dalla mia strada.


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2020)

Qui c'è un'altra curva, del CNR. Questa riguarda morti e ospedalizzati, e arriva fino all'8 marzo. Guardate quanto si fa ripida man mano che avanzano i giorni sulle ascisse:
.


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2020)

Questo rende evidente che NON è possibile tenere nascosto il virus.
Qualunque stato decida di tenere celati i dati senza misure di contenimento si troverà con una situazione sanitaria disastrosa.
Non ci sono riusciti neppure in Cina. E chiunque ora dica che noi in Italia siamo stati più bravi perché abbiamo fatto più controlli sta disinformando. Non vi è certezza di questo, nella maniera più assoluta, ma è sicuro che non è possibile far finta di niente quando il virus si diffonde tra la popolazione.
Almeno, dal punto di vista matematico è così.
'sta roba andava tenuta lontano e lasciata circoscritta alla Cina mesi fa.
Io spero che chi prenda decisioni in materia a livello governativo sia un matematico.
(anche perché le curve che ho sottoposto sono molto elementari, forse sarebbe meglio già fare uno studio con equazioni differenziali)


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Questo rende evidente che NON è possibile tenere nascosto il virus.
> Qualunque stato decida di tenere celati i dati senza misure di contenimento si troverà con una situazione sanitaria disastrosa.
> Non ci sono riusciti neppure in Cina. E chiunque ora dica che noi in Italia siamo stati più bravi perché abbiamo fatto più controlli sta disinformando. Non vi è certezza di questo, nella maniera più assoluta, ma è sicuro che non è possibile far finta di niente quando il virus si diffonde tra la popolazione.
> Almeno, dal punto di vista matematico è così.
> ...











						Coronavirus, due turisti tornati da Venezia: «I medici hanno riso di noi e non hanno seguito i protocolli»
					

La diffusione del Coronavirus rischia seriamente di estendersi in tutta Europa, sia a causa di comportamenti irresponsabili da parte dei singoli cittadini, sia a causa di gravi negligenze da parte...




					www.leggo.it


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2020)

Qui alcune considerazioni matematiche








						Capire la matematica attraverso il Coronavirus
					

In questi primi mesi del 2020 le televisioni, i social e le discussioni a cena sono state monopolizzate dalla paura del coronavirus, comportando altresì fenomeni di razzismo nei confronti della comunità cinese inaccettabili.  La trattazione letteraria delle epidemie non solo è folta ma altresì con




					www.glistatigenerali.com


----------



## abebis (6 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E chiunque ora dica che noi in Italia siamo stati più bravi perché abbiamo fatto più controlli sta disinformando.


Non siamo stati più bravi: quello che abbiamo fatto di diverso rispetto agli altri paesi europei (e USA) è che nel momento in cui è stato beccato il primo positivo in Italia, è stato fatto il test a tappeto scoperchiando il pentolone in ebollizione, tutto qui.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Qui alcune considerazioni matematiche
> 
> 
> 
> ...


comunque c'è sempre il picco per ogni influenza


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> comunque c'è sempre il picco per ogni influenza


Sì, ma nel caso dell'influenza entrano in gioco altre variabili come l'immunizzazione preesistente, le vaccinazioni etc.
Sono modelli matematici complessi.
Quest'articolo è complicato ma interessante.








						La matematica delle epidemie: istruzioni per l’uso
					

In questi giorni segnati dall’arrivo dell’emergenza Coronavirus in Italia, molti si saranno domandati quali fossero gli strumenti scientifici esistenti per prevedere il propagarsi dell’epidemia e anche se fosse possibile capire se certe misure restrittive fossero realmente utili. A questo...




					maddmaths.simai.eu


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2020)




----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2020)

Questi alcuni stralci, da cui voglio evidenziare che "le misure draconiane" hanno avuto effetto sulla curva, e che con un R0 = 2 (è il nostro caso) si possa arrivare a infettare l'80% della popolazione.
Non ci sarà altra soluzione che quella adottata in Cina, ormai, se queste limitazioni lasciate alla responsabilità individuale non avranno effetto.
PS Qui a parlare di matematica ci voleva @Jacaranda


----------



## Lara3 (6 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Non hai capito niente della mia domanda.


Indipendentemente dall’età.


----------



## stany (6 Marzo 2020)




----------



## spleen (6 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Io la butto li: se non avessero messo in piedi questo circo, quante delle  migliaia di persone sintomatiche accorse ad affollare gli ospedali (allarmate e terrorizzate dai media e non solo), se ne sarebbero invece state a letto tranquille a far decorrere la malattia?


Cioè fare una cosa che non è riuscita nemmeno al regime cinese che aveva tutto l'interesse a insabbiare. Ficcare testolina sotto la sabbia e aspettare che passi a nuttata.
Ma non lo vedete che siete continuamente smentiti da quello che sta succedendo?
Non vedete che i reparti di rianimazione sono già in crisi, -rianimazione- capito? 
Toc toc. svegliaaaaaa!


----------



## Lara3 (6 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Cioè fare una cosa che non è riuscita nemmeno al regime cinese che aveva tutto l'interesse a insabbiare. Ficcare testolina sotto la sabbia e aspettare che passi a nuttata.
> Ma non lo vedete che siete continuamente smentiti da quello che sta succedendo?
> Non vedete che i reparti di rianimazione sono già in crisi, -rianimazione- capito?
> Toc toc. svegliaaaaaa!


Quoto


----------



## stany (6 Marzo 2020)




----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Cioè fare una cosa che non è riuscita nemmeno al regime cinese che aveva tutto l'interesse a insabbiare. Ficcare testolina sotto la sabbia e aspettare che passi a nuttata.
> Ma non lo vedete che siete continuamente smentiti da quello che sta succedendo?
> Non vedete che i reparti di rianimazione sono già in crisi, -rianimazione- capito?
> Toc toc. svegliaaaaaa!


Adesso mi metto la sveglia ogni ora (notte compresa) e mi ripeto penitenziagite.


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Cioè fare una cosa che non è riuscita nemmeno al regime cinese che aveva tutto l'interesse a insabbiare. Ficcare testolina sotto la sabbia e aspettare che passi a nuttata.
> Ma non lo vedete che siete continuamente smentiti da quello che sta succedendo?
> Non vedete che i reparti di rianimazione sono già in crisi, -rianimazione- capito?
> Toc toc. svegliaaaaaa!


Sì, e che cazzo!
Spleen, secondo me pian piano arriviamo a misure molto restrittive. Nelle prossime due settimane lo scenario dovrebbe veramente cambiare molto.
Se l'epidemia arriva al sud con i numeri attuali del nord dovranno lasciar morire un sacco di persone.
Voglio vedere come potranno gestire la popolazione, dopo.
Altro che il pronto soccorso sfasciato a Napoli.
Il problema è quando anche i numeri europei saranno quelli italiani.
I risvolti geopolitici e sociali non sono prevedibili.








						Coronavirus, pena di morte per chi nasconde i sintomi - Esteri - quotidiano.net
					

Si inasprisce il pugno di ferro delle autorità di Pechino




					www.quotidiano.net


----------



## Darietto (6 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Cioè fare una cosa che non è riuscita nemmeno al regime cinese che aveva tutto l'interesse a insabbiare. Ficcare testolina sotto la sabbia e aspettare che passi a nuttata.
> Ma non lo vedete che siete continuamente smentiti da quello che sta succedendo?
> *Non vedete che i reparti di rianimazione sono già in crisi,* -rianimazione- capito?
> Toc toc. svegliaaaaaa!


Io davvero non ho ancora capito il senso di chiudere le scuole, i musei, annullare i concerti ecc. per poi permettere l'esibizione di Elettra Lamborghini.

Se siamo in uno stato di tale emergenza e carenza di strutture, come mai non viene imposto alle strutture private di mettere a disposizione le loro risorse?


----------



## bluestar02 (6 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, e che cazzo!
> Spleen, secondo me pian piano arriviamo a misure molto restrittive. Nelle prossime due settimane lo scenario dovrebbe veramente cambiare molto.
> Se l'epidemia arriva al sud con i numeri attuali del nord dovranno lasciar morire un sacco di persone.
> Voglio vedere come potranno gestire la popolazione, dopo.
> ...


Concordo. Faccio scorta di colpi per la 357. Purtroppo i miei AR15 sono negli USA a casa mia.


----------



## bluestar02 (6 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Io davvero non ho ancora capito il senso di chiudere le scuole, i musei, annullare i concerti ecc. per poi permettere l'esibizione di Elettra Lamborghini.
> 
> Se siamo in uno stato di tale emergenza e carenza di strutture, come mai non viene imposto alle strutture private di mettere a disposizione le loro risorse?


Lo stanno facendo. Il S. Raffaele ad esempio.


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2020)

Ecco, trovato un articolo semplice che grosso modo dice quello che ho rilevato io.
Qualche altro articolo invece contesta il fatto che sia una curva esponenziale, ma la definisce più come logistica. Vedremo.








						Coronavirus, come e quando finirà in Italia
					

L'epidemia è cominciata a gennaio, forse prima e arriveremo a decine di migliaia di contagiati. Quando finirà? Dipende dalle misure del Governo che forse saranno più dure in futuro




					www.panorama.it


----------



## Darietto (6 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Lo stanno facendo. Il S. Raffaele ad esempio.


Ammetto la mia ignoranza. Lo conoscevo solo di nome ma non avevo idea fosse privato. Ci sono stato due volte: una mia ex fece delle visite specialistiche prenotate tramite l'asl. 

E a parte il S. Raffaele, anche le altre strutture private stanno mettendo a disposizione le loro risorse?


----------



## ipazia (6 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Lo stanno facendo. Il S. Raffaele ad esempio.


Ciao blue   

come va? 
ho letto nell'altro 3d gli altri aggiornamenti. 
contenta tu stia bene.

non solo il S. Raffaele.
https://quifinanza.it/info-utili/coronavirus-finalmente-si-muove-la-sanita-privata/357192/

Dovranno per forza riorganizzare.


----------



## ipazia (6 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Cioè fare una cosa che non è riuscita nemmeno al regime cinese che aveva tutto l'interesse a insabbiare. Ficcare testolina sotto la sabbia e aspettare che passi a nuttata.
> Ma non lo vedete che siete continuamente smentiti da quello che sta succedendo?
> Non vedete che i reparti di rianimazione sono già in crisi, -rianimazione- capito?
> *Toc toc. svegliaaaaaa!*


Mi piaci


----------



## bluestar02 (6 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Ammetto la mia ignoranza. Lo conoscevo solo di nome ma non avevo idea fosse privato. Ci sono stato due volte: una mia ex fece delle visite specialistiche prenotate tramite l'asl.
> 
> E a parte il S. Raffaele, anche le altre strutture private stanno mettendo a disposizione le loro risorse?


Anche altre @ipazia ha postato il link


----------



## spleen (6 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quoto


Sembra un po' surreale la discussione!


----------



## spleen (6 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adesso mi metto la sveglia ogni ora (notte compresa) e mi ripeto penitenziagite.


Se vuoi argomentare su quale sia l’ostacolo che trovi nel prendere coscienza fino in fondo di un problema anziché ignorarlo se ne può discutere.

 Se invece vogliamo usare della pseudo ironia per attribuire a qualcuno idee o cose che non ha mai detto e mai pensato (Ed è la seconda volta in questo 3d) per me possiamo anche finirla qui. .


----------



## spleen (6 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Io davvero non ho ancora capito il senso di chiudere le scuole, i musei, annullare i concerti ecc. per poi permettere l'esibizione di Elettra Lamborghini.
> 
> Se siamo in uno stato di tale emergenza e carenza di strutture, come mai non viene imposto alle strutture private di mettere a disposizione le loro risorse?


Io non capisco il senso di una esibizione canora della Lamborghini, a prescindere. 

Comunque lo stanno già facendo, tramite mia  figlia ho notizie di prima mano. Parlano anche di ex caserme...


----------



## spleen (6 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi piaci


Non esageriamo!


----------



## spleen (6 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, e che cazzo!
> Spleen, secondo me pian piano arriviamo a misure molto restrittive. Nelle prossime due settimane lo scenario dovrebbe veramente cambiare molto.
> Se l'epidemia arriva al sud con i numeri attuali del nord dovranno lasciar morire un sacco di persone.
> Voglio vedere come potranno gestire la popolazione, dopo.
> ...


Stiamo a vedere come procede la cosa, i numeri non dicono bene ma non dobbiamo drammatizzare eccessivamente, non si deve perdere la lucidità ed il senso di realismo che è l'unica arma in grado di farci fare di volta in volta quello che è giusto fare.
Si deve purtroppo vivere per un po' alla giornata, prendiamola come una opportunità di mettere alla prova noi stessi rispetto ad una grave emergenza.
L' unica cosa rispetto alla quale sono fortemente pessimista (già detto più volte) è la capacità in generale di trarre da queste faccende un insegnamento positivo e maturare delle decisioni adeguate per il futuro.


----------



## Darietto (6 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Anche altre @ipazia ha postato il link





spleen ha detto:


> Io non capisco il senso di una esibizione canora della Lamborghini, a prescindere.
> 
> Comunque lo stanno già facendo, tramite mia  figlia ho notizie di prima mano. Parlano anche di ex caserme...


Tanto meglio! Mi rimangio quello che ho detto allora.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Se vuoi argomentare su quale sia l’ostacolo che trovi nel prendere coscienza fino in fondo di un problema anziché ignorarlo se ne può discutere.
> 
> Se invece vogliamo usare della pseudo ironia per attribuire a qualcuno idee o cose che non ha mai detto e mai pensato (Ed è la seconda volta in questo 3d) per me possiamo anche finirla qui. .


Tu conoscerai persone incoscienti e quindi ritieni necessario, come Danny, pubblicare notizie.
Io lo so già.
Tutta questa inondazione di notizie minuto per minuto la trovo inutile. È come se mi si dicesse in un post che la matematica non è una opinione e il post successivo che 2+2=4. Poi il post dopo che 3x3=6 e così via.
Se viene risposto che questa serie di post sono ripetitivi e inutili (sappiamo leggere e scrivere ed, essendo in rete, siamo anche in grado di reperirli anche noi, si viene trattati da deficienti.
Stare in ansia a tenere conto dei contagiati non può cambiare in nessun modo il decorso degli eventi.
Seguo le indicazioni, sto a casa il più possibile, quando esco evito luoghi affollati. Devo anche stare sveglia di notte e fare novene? 
Non so perché persone ragionevoli (come ad esempio te e Danny qui, ma anche amici fuori di qui) abbiano sviluppato questo atteggiamento ansioso e incattivito nei confronti di chi non si angoscia.
Faccio quello che posso per tranquillizzare, ma mica mi pagano. Almeno accettate che sia una persona in grado di accettare la realtà senza emotività.


----------



## spleen (6 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu conoscerai persone incoscienti e quindi ritieni necessario, come Danny, pubblicare notizie.
> Io lo so già.
> Tutta questa inondazione di notizie minuto per minuto la trovo inutile. È come se mi si dicesse in un post che la matematica non è una opinione è il post successivo che 2+2=4. Poi il post dopo che 3x3=6 è così via.
> Se viene risposto che questa serie di post sono ripetitivi e inutili (sappiamo leggere e scrivere ed, essendo in rete, siamo anche in grado di reperirli anche noi, si viene trattati da deficienti.
> ...


Ansioso e incattivito o solo realista?
Perchè hanno capito che su questa china, sul problema di quello che riusciremo ad imparare in questo frangente e ad imporre politicamente si gioca tutta la nostra vita ed il nostro futuro.
Non voglio farla tragica ma ritengo sia così.
Forse anche tu dovresti imparare ad accettare che ci sia qualcuno che elabora la realtà in altri modi.


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Io davvero non ho ancora capito il senso di chiudere le scuole, i musei, annullare i concerti ecc. per poi permettere l'esibizione di Elettra Lamborghini.
> 
> Se siamo in uno stato di tale emergenza e carenza di strutture, come mai non viene imposto alle strutture private di mettere a disposizione le loro risorse?


Nella zona gialla il governo nel nuovo decreto ha permesso la riapertura dei centri commerciali nel we.


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Lo stanno facendo. Il S. Raffaele ad esempio.


Idem Humanitas.


----------



## Lara3 (6 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu conoscerai persone incoscienti e quindi ritieni necessario, come Danny, pubblicare notizie.
> Io lo so già.
> Tutta questa inondazione di notizie minuto per minuto la trovo inutile. È come se mi si dicesse in un post che la matematica non è una opinione e il post successivo che 2+2=4. Poi il post dopo che 3x3=6 e così via.
> Se viene risposto che questa serie di post sono ripetitivi e inutili (sappiamo leggere e scrivere ed, essendo in rete, siamo anche in grado di reperirli anche noi, si viene trattati da deficienti.
> ...


Ok, ma la notizia che Covid-19 è come una banale influenza, informazione che purtroppo gira e molti ci credono pure, questa non si deve sentire, non si deve dire.
Anche per questo gente ignorante ed irresponsabile scappa dalla quarantena. Perché inizialmente si è molto sottovalutato.


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu conoscerai persone incoscienti e quindi ritieni necessario, come Danny, pubblicare notizie.
> Io lo so già.
> Tutta questa inondazione di notizie minuto per minuto la trovo inutile. È come se mi si dicesse in un post che la matematica non è una opinione e il post successivo che 2+2=4. Poi il post dopo che 3x3=6 e così via.
> Se viene risposto che questa serie di post sono ripetitivi e inutili (sappiamo leggere e scrivere ed, essendo in rete, siamo anche in grado di reperirli anche noi, si viene trattati da deficienti.
> ...


Si può sempre non leggere questo thread se mette ansia. Io gli argomenti che non suscitano il mio interesse di solito non li cago di striscio.
È strano l'atteggiamento che hanno molti di voler censurare chi ne vuol parlare.
Non sei la sola.
C'è anche chi ha detto al nostro sindaco di evitare di fornire informazioni che si è rotto il cazzo di sentirne parlare.
Diciamocelo: sono solo reazioni diverse.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Ansioso e incattivito o solo realista?
> Perchè hanno capito che su questa china, sul problema di quello che riusciremo ad imparare in questo frangente e ad imporre politicamente si gioca tutta la nostra vita ed il nostro futuro.
> Non voglio farla tragica ma ritengo sia così.
> Forse anche tu dovresti imparare ad accettare che ci sia qualcuno che elabora la realtà in altri modi.


E allora?
Devo leggere il bollettino dei malati tre volte al giorno?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Si può sempre non leggere questo thread se mette ansia. Io gli argomenti che non suscitano il mio interesse di solito non li cago di striscio.
> È strano l'atteggiamento che hanno molti di voler censurare chi ne vuol parlare.
> Non sei la sola.
> C'è anche chi ha detto al nostro sindaco di evitare di fornire informazioni che si è rotto il cazzo di sentirne parlare.


Ma non mi mette nessuna ansia.
Non capisco il senso di postare qui il bollettino, come se stesse facendo un servizio pubblico.
Sto a casa  leggo.


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Ansioso e incattivito o solo realista?
> Perchè hanno capito che su questa china, sul problema di quello che riusciremo ad imparare in questo frangente e ad imporre politicamente si gioca tutta la nostra vita ed il nostro futuro.
> Non voglio farla tragica ma ritengo sia così.
> Forse anche tu dovresti imparare ad accettare che ci sia qualcuno che elabora la realtà in altri modi.


Fortunatamente le misure di contenimento messe in atto hanno ridotto un poco la curva esponenziale.
I numeri sono in crescita, ma meno terrificanti.


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E allora?
> Devo leggere il bollettino dei malati tre volte al giorno?


Non devi.
VUOI.
Non ti ha detto nessuno di leggere qui


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non mi mette nessuna ansia.
> Non capisco il senso di postare qui il bollettino, come se stesse facendo un servizio pubblico.
> Sto a casa  leggo.


Io non capisco il perché non farlo se interessa. 
Abbiamo discusso di tutto qui, dall'immigrazione alka violenza sulle donne, eppure sono tutti dati e informazioni disponibili altrove.
È un atteggiamento strano, ma comune quello di rifiutare le discussioni sull'argomento.
Che mica è poca roba, eh.


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ok, ma la notizia che Covid-19 è come una banale influenza, informazione che purtroppo gira e molti ci credono pure, questa non si deve sentire, non si deve dire.
> Anche per questo gente ignorante ed irresponsabile scappa dalla quarantena. Perché inizialmente si è molto sottovalutato.


Esatto. Con tutta la serie di minchiate dette in giro negli ultimi tempi trovo importante confrontarsi per districarsi. Anche perché c'è ancora in giro gente che la paragona all'influenza. Sui social è pieno.
Poi è anche interessante sapere come la vive ognuno di noi. Le singole esperienze, come gli è cambiata la vita etc.


----------



## ipazia (6 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Non esageriamo!


ok.
Mi piaci, ma solo un po'.
Morigeratamente


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ok, ma la notizia che Covid-19 è come una banale influenza, informazione che purtroppo gira e molti ci credono pure, questa non si deve sentire, non si deve dire.
> Anche per questo gente ignorante ed irresponsabile scappa dalla quarantena. Perché inizialmente si è molto sottovalutato.


Qui che non è una banale influenza (per le complicanze) è stato detto una ventina di volte.
Giusto per dire...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io non capisco il perché non farlo se interessa.
> Abbiamo discusso di tutto qui, dall'immigrazione alka violenza sulle donne, eppure sono tutti dati e informazioni disponibili altrove.
> È un atteggiamento strano, ma comune quello di rifiutare le discussioni sull'argomento.
> Che mica è poca roba, eh.


Io ho partecipato raramente pure a quelle discussioni, a dir il vero.
Comunque non si sta discutendo per niente.
Passano bollettini di guerra.
Attendo quello di Diaz


----------



## ipazia (6 Marzo 2020)

https://www.wired.it/attualita/politica/2020/03/06/coronavirus-trump-reazioni/

lui comunque è una roba incredibile!!!
mi chiedo se le pensi da solo, se gliele scrivano o che altro. 

Non riesco a non ridere. 





E non riesco a non pensar a lui 




minchia....che stato...


----------



## spleen (6 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E allora?
> Devo leggere il bollettino dei malati tre volte al giorno?


Fai quello che ti pare. Se non vuoi parlare del problema o ritieni di sapere tutto e di essere la sola ad aver corretamente interpretato la realtà sono fatti tuoi. 
Dare lezioncine su come altri vivono la cosa magari anche no.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Fai quello che ti pare. Se non vuoi parlare del problema o ritieni di sapere tutto e di essere la sola ad aver corretamente interpretato la realtà sono fatti tuoi.
> Dare lezioncine su come altri vivono la cosa magari anche no.


La sensazione che ho io è che Si tratta chi non la pensa in un certo modo  (nessuno nega che ci sia un problema) come deficienti superficiali e incoscienti che attuano un comportamento che aiutano la diffusione  del virus 
Non credo che il continuare a parlarne soprattutto in maniera catastrofica aiuti a vivere meglio una situazione difficile 
Forse serve anche esorcizzare la cosa non essere concentrati 24 ore su 24 sul virus


----------



## Martes (6 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È come se mi si dicesse in un post che la matematica non è una opinione e il post successivo che 2+2=4. Poi il post dopo che *3×3=6* e così via.


Tutti talmente concentrati sul virus che nessuno si è accorto di questo...


----------



## abebis (6 Marzo 2020)

Forse il virus ci ha già colpiti e ci ha mandato in pappa il cervello...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Tutti talmente concentrati sul virus che nessuno si è accorto di questo...


Tu te ne sei accorta


----------



## Martes (6 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu te ne sei accorta


 l'hai messo apposta, dì la verità!


----------



## Vera (6 Marzo 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Tutti talmente concentrati sul virus che nessuno si è accorto di questo...


Non volevo fare la solita stronza


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> l'hai messo apposta, dì la verità!


Sarebbe astuto dirlo. In realtà ho digitato male i numeri ed ero concentrata sul concetto.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Marzo 2020)

Comunque ieri sono andato in un posto x fare una pratica

All'ingresso mi hanno accolto con circospezione e dato istruzioni come far la cosa via mail.. Stando a distanza

Ho detto "beh.. Ma sono qui, lo faccio qui, che dice?"

Questo è sparito disperato e dopo un minuto è riapparso e mi ha fatto entrare oltre, mi sentivo un appestato

Mi son seduto su una sedia a un metro dalla xcrivania di uno che mi chiedeva dati, codice fiscale etc..

Poi.. Arrivati al dunque mi fa: allora manda una mail.. Col documento di identità

E io: beh sono qui, facciamo qui

Ho fatto per tirar fuori il documento dal portafoglio e sembrava tirassi fuori una pistola

"no no.. M che fa? Non posso trattare i documsnti, c'è la distanza da rispettare

" glielo tiro" ho detto io

No no.. Non si può.. Non possiamo!! Ma come si fa, non possiamo!

Ho salutato questi disgraziati e me ne sono uscito


----------



## Darietto (6 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Nella zona gialla il governo nel nuovo decreto ha permesso la riapertura dei centri commerciali nel we.


Quindi potrebbe essere plausibile pensare che questi provvedimenti mirati non servono tanto ad impedire la diffusione del virus (che sarebbe matematicamente impossibile), ma hanno l'utilità di "dilazionarne" la diffusione per evitare il collasso delle strutture ospedaliere?


----------



## isabel (6 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ecco, trovato un articolo semplice che grosso modo dice quello che ho rilevato io.
> Qualche altro articolo invece contesta il fatto che sia una curva esponenziale, ma la definisce più come logistica. Vedremo.
> 
> 
> ...


In ogni caso, in Italia, l'andamento asintotico sembra molto lontano.
Io ho difficoltà a comprendere perché non si adottino misure più restrittive già da ora.
Sperando che chi sia privo di senso civico, sia almeno sensibile alla possibilità di scontare una pena.
L'altra speranza che ho è che il dominio dei non suscettibili sia più esteso di quel che si rileva e contenga molti asintomatici già guariti senza saperlo.
Questa è la quota parte di irrazionalità che mi consento.


----------



## isabel (6 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Quindi potrebbe essere plausibile pensare che questi provvedimenti mirati non servono tanto ad impedire la diffusione del virus (che sarebbe matematicamente impossibile), ma hanno l'utilità di "dilazionarne" la diffusione per evitare il collasso delle strutture ospedaliere?


Dai modelli condivisi da @danny si evince che sì, non possono che servire a questo.
Se il virus si diffonde più lentamente si contiene il tasso di mortalità destinato a salire inesorabilmente laddove non vi siano risorse sanitarie idonee o collassate.
Se il virus prosegue con la sua crescita esponenziale, visto che non ragioniamo a risorse infinite, si impenna anche la mortalità.


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Quindi potrebbe essere plausibile pensare che questi provvedimenti mirati non servono tanto ad impedire la diffusione del virus (che sarebbe matematicamente impossibile), ma hanno l'utilità di "dilazionarne" la diffusione per evitare il collasso delle strutture ospedaliere?


Relativamente alla riapertura dei centri commerciali nella zona gialla riaperti rispondo con le parole del mio sindaco:
'Sono misure del consiglio dei ministri tramite DPCM. Ai sindaci è stata mandata una circolare con cui si vietano l'adozione di misure territoriali. Io per il ruolo che ho non ritengo opportuno commentare le misure adottate su parere della comunità scientifica'.
Per il resto sì. 
Prima ho portato delle proiezioni di diffusione del virus senza azione di contenimento. 
I numeri di crescita nella realtà sono inferiori a quelli di una curva esponenziale, quindi l'istituzione della zona rossa e gli altri provvedimenti sono stati utili. 
Ovviamente non posso affermare in alcun modo non avendo competenze che siano stati sufficienti, anche perché la stessa Protezione Civile si è riservata di comunicarlo nei prossimi giorni quindi non vi è alcuna ufficialità sinora, che io sappia. 
Tra l'altro ho sentito stasera un'intervista a un virologo in un laboratorio in cui spiegava che stanno raccogliendo i dati nell'area di Vo' per disporre di parametri più puntuali per modelli matematici più accurati. 
Credo che questa ricerca possa risultare parecchio utile  a livello internazionale.


----------



## danny (7 Marzo 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> In ogni caso, in Italia, l'andamento asintotico sembra molto lontano.
> Io ho difficoltà a comprendere perché non si adottino misure più restrittive già da ora.
> Sperando che chi sia privo di senso civico, sia almeno sensibile alla possibilità di scontare una pena.
> L'altra speranza che ho è che il dominio dei non suscettibili sia più esteso di quel che si rileva e contenga molti asintomatici già guariti senza saperlo.
> Questa è la quota parte di irrazionalità che mi consento.


Credo che i dati che stanno raccogliendo a Vo' siano relativi anche a questo.
Riguardo alle misure restrittive... Non lo so. Fatico anch'io. La questione dei centri commerciali è infatti per molti un dilemma. 
Forse stiamo aspettando l'OMS?


----------



## spleen (7 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La sensazione che ho io è che Si tratta chi non la pensa in un certo modo  (nessuno nega che ci sia un problema) come deficienti superficiali e incoscienti che attuano un comportamento che aiutano la diffusione  del virus
> Non credo che il continuare a parlarne soprattutto in maniera catastrofica aiuti a vivere meglio una situazione difficile
> Forse serve anche esorcizzare la cosa non essere concentrati 24 ore su 24 sul virus


Di quelle persone ce ne sono qui dentro e ce ne sono tantissime anche la fuori, se è per questo, rileggiti l'inizio della discussione e guardati i post di chi ha scritto che si doveva fare finta di niente!
E trovo davvero surreale che qua qualcuno non solo si annoi e non partecipi al dibattito ma persino che pretenda di censurare le opinioni di alcuni. Dopo che qui dentro ci sono stati 3d  in cui si è parlato e disquisito di tutto, allo sfinimento.
Evidentemente ci sono degli argomenti politicamente corretti e altri meno.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Di quelle persone ce ne sono qui dentro e ce ne sono tantissime anche la fuori, se è per questo, rileggiti l'inizio della discussione e guardati i post di chi ha scritto che si doveva fare finta di niente!
> E trovo davvero surreale che qua qualcuno non solo si annoi e non partecipi al dibattito ma persino che pretenda di censurare le opinioni di alcuni. Dopo che qui dentro ci sono stati 3d  in cui si è parlato e disquisito di tutto, allo sfinimento.
> Evidentemente ci sono degli argomenti politicamente corretti e altri meno.


La censura non l’ho vista
Come di tutti gli argomenti c’è qualcuno che trova pesante il continuare a parlarne
Evidentemente ci sono argomenti che qualcuno trova utile continuare a sviscerare e altri no
Ripeto il giudizio lo vedo molto verso chi non è in panico. Mi scivola abbastanza anche se lo trovo davvero fuori luogo
Dopodiché in che modo si può partecipare al dibattito se appena si percepisce che la gente non vive nel terrore di viene tacciati di menefreghismo?
L’utilità di contare i morti 3 volte al giorno quale è?


----------



## danny (7 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Di quelle persone ce ne sono qui dentro e ce ne sono tantissime anche la fuori, se è per questo, rileggiti l'inizio della discussione e guardati i post di chi ha scritto che si doveva fare finta di niente!
> E trovo davvero surreale che qua qualcuno non solo si annoi e non partecipi al dibattito ma persino che pretenda di censurare le opinioni di alcuni. Dopo che qui dentro ci sono stati 3d  in cui si è parlato e disquisito di tutto, allo sfinimento.
> Evidentemente ci sono degli argomenti politicamente corretti e altri meno.


Questo è stato condiviso oggi da un mio contatto Fb. 
È un invito a fare la vita di prima, a fare come nulla fosse. Ma per molti è così 
Oggi sono andato dal panettiere. Nessuna mascherina. Niente guanti, pane preso con le mani. I centri commerciali saranno aperti e pieni. Un cittadino ha invitato tutti a ridare vita alla città festeggiando in piazza contro i divieti e per dimenticare il coronavirus. 
Il sindaco ha predisposto servizi per i 65enni per non farli più uscire di casa. Abbiamo una 30ina di casi accertati sul territorio.
Le scuole saranno chiuse, mia figlia perderà almeno un mese, forse più di scuola e quest'anno ha gli esami, conosco gente che non guadagna più niente perché è in settori che sono stati chiusi, gli ospedali sono quasi al collasso e invitano le persone a non andare per i servizi ambulatoriali, alcuni settori sono stati chiusi.
Non si sa quando tutto questo finirà.
Nessuno lo sa.
Eppure post come questi sono condivisi e apprezzati.
Ma parlare invece di chi ha problemi, no. Non si deve. Infastidisce. 
E allora viene spontaneo pensare... Ma se tutti se ne fregano, perché a me deve importare? 
Io sono in ufficio tutti i giorni, lo sono stato anche quando la mia collega ha scoperto che la moglie del capo era dottoressa a Codogno e che uno che conosce è positivo, quando il mio collega ha avuto la febbre come il suo vicino e anche adesso che sanno che il mio vicino di casa lavora con un positivo.
Oggi me ne esco. Vedo amici. Non ho più il raffreddore. 
Cosa devo dire... Devo essere  l'unico a cui importa in un mondo che si disinteressa? 
Non serve a niente se tutto resta uguale. 
.


----------



## Lara3 (7 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è stato condiviso oggi da un mio contatto Fb.
> È un invito a fare la vita di prima, a fare come nulla fosse. Ma per molti è così
> Oggi sono andato dal panettiere. Nessuna mascherina. Niente guanti, pane preso con le mani. I centri commerciali saranno aperti e pieni. Un cittadino ha invitato tutti a ridare vita alla città festeggiando in piazza contro i divieti e per dimenticare il coronavirus.
> Il sindaco ha predisposto servizi per i 65enni per non farli più uscire di casa. Abbiamo una 30ina di casi accertati sul territorio.
> ...


Gente che non vede oltre il naso; per questo che un minimo di cultura serve anche ad un idraulico o spazzino. 
Allora .... vi faccio un esempio:
Invito a tossire sull’avambraccio... ok
Avete visto come si salutano adesso le persone ? Non stringono più la mano, ma vanno a toccare proprio sull’avambraccio. È il tipico saluto di chi non potendo stringere la mano fa il saluto toccando l’avambraccio. Ho visto proprio ieri la scena sulla strada. Il contatto c’è stato proprio nel posto dove la gente è giustamente invitata a tossire. Ma si dovrebbero prevedere anche le mosse successive.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Gente che non vede oltre il naso; per questo che un minimo di cultura serve anche ad un idraulico o spazzino.
> Allora .... vi faccio un esempio:
> Invito a tossire sull’avambraccio... ok
> Avete visto come si salutano adesso le persone ? Non stringono più la mano, ma vanno a toccare proprio sull’avambraccio. È il tipico saluto di chi non potendo stringere la mano fa il saluto toccando l’avambraccio. Ho visto proprio ieri la scena sulla strada. Il contatto c’è stato proprio nel posto dove la gente è giustamente invitata a tossire. Ma si dovrebbero prevedere anche le mosse successive.


questa necessità di contatto!!!


----------



## danny (7 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Gente che non vede oltre il naso; per questo che un minimo di cultura serve anche ad un idraulico o spazzino.
> Allora .... vi faccio un esempio:
> Invito a tossire sull’avambraccio... ok
> Avete visto come si salutano adesso le persone ? Non stringono più la mano, ma vanno a toccare proprio sull’avambraccio. È il tipico saluto di chi non potendo stringere la mano fa il saluto toccando l’avambraccio. Ho visto proprio ieri la scena sulla strada. Il contatto c’è stato proprio nel posto dove la gente è giustamente invitata a tossire. Ma si dovrebbero prevedere anche le mosse successive.


Lara, aspettiamo domani sera.


----------



## danny (7 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Gente che non vede oltre il naso; per questo che un minimo di cultura serve anche ad un idraulico o spazzino.
> Allora .... vi faccio un esempio:
> Invito a tossire sull’avambraccio... ok
> Avete visto come si salutano adesso le persone ? Non stringono più la mano, ma vanno a toccare proprio sull’avambraccio. È il tipico saluto di chi non potendo stringere la mano fa il saluto toccando l’avambraccio. Ho visto proprio ieri la scena sulla strada. Il contatto c’è stato proprio nel posto dove la gente è giustamente invitata a tossire. Ma si dovrebbero prevedere anche le mosse successive.


Da me non è praticamente cambiato niente.
A parte le farmacie e gli studi medici che ti fanno aspettare fuori e gli esercizi oggetto di ordinanza.
La maggior parte delle persone si comporta come prima.
Anche ieri mia figlia ha mentito ed è uscita facendo il giro con i bus insieme agli amici.
Manco in casa...


----------



## stany (7 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è stato condiviso oggi da un mio contatto Fb.
> È un invito a fare la vita di prima, a fare come nulla fosse. Ma per molti è così
> Oggi sono andato dal panettiere. Nessuna mascherina. Niente guanti, pane preso con le mani. I centri commerciali saranno aperti e pieni. Un cittadino ha invitato tutti a ridare vita alla città festeggiando in piazza contro i divieti e per dimenticare il coronavirus.
> Il sindaco ha predisposto servizi per i 65enni per non farli più uscire di casa. Abbiamo una 30ina di casi accertati sul territorio.
> ...


Infatti non siamo nel medio evo.
La precauzione si chiama "rispetto" ,per gli altri, e per se stessi.
Come non guidare ubriachi (ma c'è gente che ancora lo fa). 
Fino a vent'anni fa si fumava nei luoghi pubblici..   
E chi fuma e contrae una neoplasia o altra patologia poi grava sulla collettività.
La libertà individuale va'sempre salvaguardata, ma quando diviene "ragion di stato" che investe aspetti organizzativi ed economici (non dico di vita o di morte ,come in questo caso,in quanto c'è chi si sente immune per età o salute impeccabile) andrebbe limitata ; e lo dico da critico nei confronti dei vaccini (non da integralista novax) . Tutto va valutato e contestualizzato : un vaccino è inutile se non dannoso quando in una determinata area è debellata la minaccia ,magari da trent'anni; ma quando si ripresenta per gli  ovvi motivi di interazione delle genti , provenienti da realtà in cui invece permane, e la promiscuità diventa minaccia ,si deve  riconsiderare la propria posizione in modo non ideologico. 
Essere fatalista aiuta, ed io in parte lo sono,perché non si può essere solo razionalità ,calcolo e previsione; e del resto,la variabile imprevista , statisticamente parlando rappresenta l'eccezione che conferma la regola.  E le regole ci vengono date da chi conosce l'argomento ; pensare di essere al di fuori di esse ,significa incoscienza. E spingere ad infrangerle ,come per esempio han fatto alcuni proprietari di locali di Venezia,mi pare, promettendo l'aperitivo gratis per invogliare gli avventori ,non solo è istigazione a "delinquere", ma indice di menefreghismo e stupidità.
Poi sono il primo a dire che l'intervento pubblico a sostegno di queste attività che muoiono debba essere tempestivo e congruo.
Io intanto, senza sapere né leggere né scrivere ,i miei amici in quarantena li lascio alle proprie incombenze; in attesa di capire come evolverà la loro situazione, e se vedrò de visu il resto della famiglia non "contaminata" , la terrò a debita distanza : altro che baci ed abbracci!
Non siamo Fernando Aiuti, e soprattutto l'AIDS non è questo virus, che allo stato ancora non è conosciuto in tutti gli aspetti,.nella propria virulenza e manifestazione.


----------



## isabel (7 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Credo che i dati che stanno raccogliendo a Vo' siano relativi anche a questo.
> Riguardo alle misure restrittive... Non lo so. Fatico anch'io. La questione dei centri commerciali è infatti per molti un dilemma.
> Forse stiamo aspettando l'OMS?


Aspettare.
In una situazione in cui il tempo è dirimente e soprattutto i dati "che si vedono" sono una fotografia dei giorni passati, a me sembra molto stupido aspettare.

Tutto è ancora presente, vivo e in evoluzione. È necessario (provare a) prevenire.

Io non sono al nord e neppure in una zona rossa (per ora), ma ho tentato di adottare e far adottare ai miei cari (con tanta tanta fatica) alcune precauzioni.
Il punto è che i centri commerciali (e non solo) dovrebbero essere vuoti seppur aperti.
Se si avessero gli occhi per vedere, ordinanze e decreti sarebbero "superflui".


----------



## stany (7 Marzo 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Aspettare.
> In una situazione in cui il tempo è dirimente e soprattutto i dati "che si vedono" sono una fotografia dei giorni passati, a me sembra molto stupido aspettare.
> 
> Tutto è ancora presente, vivo e in evoluzione. È necessario (provare a) prevenire.
> ...


Invece sono deserti i mercati all'aperto.
Questo perché il supermercato rappresenta il luogo di aggregazione di condivisione e di identificazione, non che d'incontro per l'eccellenza.
il fatto di sentirsi in un  luogo chiuso riscaldato o con aria condizionata d'estate, dà un senso di protezione dall'esterno, riproduce il senso di comunità che in questo periodo è assolutamente aberrante, naturalmente.
Fa parte del comportamento irrazionale dell'essere umano, nell' esorcizzare un pericolo che invece si manifesta e  si concretizza proprio in quelle condizioni.
Come se il  sentirsi in tanti sterilizzi il pericolo medesimo! Come avveniva nei bunker antiaerei delle nostre città in tempo di guerra. Solo che il pericolo potremmo averlo dentro di noi ; ma anche questa forse è una manifestazione inconscia di voler condividere inconsapevolmente un rischio che non dà manifestazioni esteriori di se.
Ben diverso sarebbe se ci fosse Chi ha lebbra e frequentasse spazi comuni, evidentemente; e parlo di riconoscibilità.
Io riscontro solo che ad oggi Chi usa le mascherine in Italia siamo solo i cinesi.
Sarà un fatto di cultura ?Aldilà che in rete ci siano quelli che si mangiano il topo...


----------



## spleen (7 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La censura non l’ho vista
> Come di tutti gli argomenti c’è qualcuno che trova pesante il continuare a parlarne
> Evidentemente ci sono argomenti che qualcuno trova utile continuare a sviscerare e altri no
> Ripeto il giudizio lo vedo molto verso chi non è in panico. Mi scivola abbastanza anche se lo trovo davvero fuori luogo
> ...


A parte che ritengo ci siano vari modi di censurare il pensiero altrui, compreso quello delle battutine su chi argomenta, mi indichi per cortesia i posti nei quali il sottoscritto si è messo a contare i morti?

Vuoi che ti indichi quelli nei quali si è negato, sottovalutato e minimizzato il problema?

E’ mai possibile che il meccanismo della risposta sia sempre quello dell’ inutile allarmismo qualsiasi cosa si dica e da qualsiasi lato si guardi la faccenda?

Vogliamo ritenere che argomenti quali:

La gestione della crisi da parte delle autorità cinesi, italiane ed europee.

La stessa da parte di autorità sovranazionali quali ONU e OMS.

L’ impatto economico delle misure che si stanno prendendo.

L’ impatto sociale e quello che impareremo da questa faccenda.

L’ impatto sulla idea di globalizzazione mondiale del tutto.

Siano non solo argomenti che non  interessano (il che potrebbe pure essere comprensibile) ma che siano anche argomenti che provocano inutile panico, politicamente scorretti da affrontare?

Quelle che ho citato sopra sono cose che ho messo in evidenza già una settimana fa, non ieri, (se vuoi ti indico il post). Sui quali vi sentite evidentemente tanto ferrati da non aver sdegnosamente (a parte @ipazia) quotato una riga.

Dite di essere stanche di inutili allarmismi, io sono stanco di essere trattato con evidente fastidio, come un bambino incapace di argomentare razionalmente sugli eventi. O la palma del realismo l’avete solo voi e siete sicure di avere capito tutto? A me non interessa avere ragione, in un inutile dibattito, quale lo avete ridotto, tra allarmisti e contro allarmisti, a me interessa avere una visione quanto più globale e completa del problema.

Adesso ho per intero il sospetto che la questione del politicamente corretto, verso una certa idea di mondializzazione dei problemi, cosa che inizialmente avevo scartato attribuendo alle persone un sufficiente grado di onestà intellettuale, sia fondato.

Vogliamo che la faccenda si risolva dentro il forum discutendo solo di corna, piuttosto che del’ uso del preservativo, ok, faccio a meno di portarvi la mia opinione su questa cosa, o su tutto anche, se volete.


----------



## Lara3 (7 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> A parte che ritengo ci siano vari modi di censurare il pensiero altrui, compreso quello delle battutine su chi argomenta, mi indichi per cortesia i posti nei quali il sottoscritto si è messo a contare i morti?
> 
> Vuoi che ti indichi quelli nei quali si è negato, sottovalutato e minimizzato il problema?
> 
> ...


Condivido in tutto il tuo pensiero.


----------



## isabel (7 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> A parte che ritengo ci siano vari modi di censurare il pensiero altrui, compreso quello delle battutine su chi argomenta, mi indichi per cortesia i posti nei quali il sottoscritto si è messo a contare i morti?
> 
> Vuoi che ti indichi quelli nei quali si è negato, sottovalutato e minimizzato il problema?
> 
> ...


Mi spiace contraddirti ma non ritengo che il tuo approccio sia irrazionale. 
Irrazionale è la valutazione del rischio che si sente fare in giro. 
Quando esiste la possibilità di un evento dannoso è estremamente razionale riconoscerlo, valutarne il rischio, ampliare lo sguardo. 
Confrontarsi è razionale. 
Volersi distrarre è certo comprensibile ma non particolarmente razionale.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> A parte che ritengo ci siano vari modi di censurare il pensiero altrui, compreso quello delle battutine su chi argomenta, mi indichi per cortesia i posti nei quali il sottoscritto si è messo a contare i morti?
> 
> Vuoi che ti indichi quelli nei quali si è negato, sottovalutato e minimizzato il problema?
> 
> ...


Ho scritto che elencare i morti non serve a nulla
Non ho detto che lo hai fatto tu
In generale non solo qui appaiono statistiche grafici e conteggi
Nessuno nega che ci sia un problema
Solo che in mezzo alla preoccupazione mi piace guardare la situazione reale senza pensare all’apocalisse. il fasciarmi la testa prima del tempo non è una mia caratteristica
Vivo in un ufficio dove se non muoio di corona virus morirò per i polmoni devastati da amuchina, candeggina ammoniaca e disinfettanti vari usati 10/15 volte al giorno per pulire ogni superficie. Ho le natici infiammate e se starnutiscono vengo anche guardata male. Poi però si mi parte il vafanculo sono io quella che non capisco
Gente che si spoglia sul pianerottolo di casa per correre in bagno a lavarsi e lava ogni  giorno tutti gli indumenti
E non devo parlare di panico ingiustificato?
Manca solo qualcuno che fa il testamento in attesa dell’inevitabile decesso
E che cazzo!


----------



## ipazia (7 Marzo 2020)

Concordo in toto con @spleen.
E anche con @isabel (ciao, che piacere leggerti!!) in particolare quando sottolinea il fatto che non è che le cose cambieranno, le cose stanno già cambiando.

@Nocciola, l'esorcismo si basa sull'accettazione del demonio. Piena accettazione della realtà fisica del demonio e degli influssi anche invisibili che ha sulla quotidianità di ogni singolo.
Non può esser fatto esorcismo che non parta da questo presupposto. Accettazione piena del visibile e dell'invisibile.

Quindi pensare di rifugiarsi nel "faccio come prima" non è esorcizzare.

Esorcizzare è semmai rilevare i cambiamenti e navigarli da dentro.

E quindi accettare i cambiamenti e attuarli.

Non è panico. Che c'è. Altrochè se c'è. (ma non in questo 3d)

Ma trovo interessante la descrizione del virus della Capua (virologa)
https://www.ilgiornale.it/news/cron...-saranno-alcune-sorprese-che-non-1837123.html

E in particolare al suo riferimento al come l'uomo stia impattando sugli ecosistemi.

Non è esattamente il virus di cui aver timore.
Il virus sta sottolineando quel che non funziona.
E' una opportunità, se la si smettesse di ragionarlo secondo sistemi conosciuti.

La anestesista che ha individuato il paziente 1 a Codogno, ha fatto un ragionamento molto interessante.
HA detto che quando han visto che le cure conosciute non funzionavano, si sono spinti nello sconosciuto. Nell'incognita.
Ed è in quella direzione che si sta andando.

Volenti o nolenti.

Adesso c'è una emergenza. Di ordine sanitario, organizzativo e sistemico.
Poi, se non siamo completamente imbecilli, ci sarà da ripensare una botta di cose. Se non siamo imbecilli. E ho qualche dubbio a riguardo.
La lamentela che si spegne nell'oblio del quotidiano mi pare la cura più diffusa. Forse il virus impatterà anche su questo. Io lo spero.

@Darietto che scopre solo ora che il problema è l'impatto sul sistema sanitario (ribadisco l'invito a leggere con maggiore attenzione quel che c'è scritto facendo attenzione ai bias cognitivi) rileva il problema minore.
Non perchè non sia un grossisimo problema il fatto che non ci siano poi molti posti a disposizione per l'intensiva.
Che manchino i medici e il personale sanitario (anche grazie agli imbecilli stile molinette che non ci pensano. E non commettono una ingenuità o un atto superficiale. Quei due imbecilli hanno creato una falla in un sistema sanitario che è già ben oltre il livello di guardia col non pensiero).

Legato al funzionamento adeguato del sistema sanitario ci sono problemi di ordine sociale. Che @bluestar02 ha evidenziato ridacchiato.
Ma sono reali.
Non è solo questione di coronavirus.
Se il sistema supera il limite, anche le cure che si ritengono normali saltano.
Si sono già stoppati i vaccini sui bambini e i pediatri sollevano le loro perplessità.
Le prestazioni verrranno sospese perchè serve ridirigere i medici e gli infermieri nell'organizzazione di sistemi di contenimento.

E allo stesso livello problemi di ordine economico.
Non di poco conto e che erano già lì prima. Questa situazione li sta solo ulteriormente aggravando e mamma stato non potrà dire di sì a tutti.

E' un sistema talmente interconnesso quello in cui viviamo che manco ce ne si rende conto, ma se salta un tassello, salta anche tutto il resto effetto domino.

Le preoccupazioni dovrebbero essere a livello sistemico.

Stanno volando aerei vuoti, lasciando un momento perdere la questione del consumo e delle emissioni del carburante.
Il punto è che gli aerei volano perchè il sistema organizzativo, che non va veloce come un virus, prevede che se non percorrono le rotte le compagnie perdono le rotte.

Il nostro sistema è rigido. E sta facendo una fatica immane a cambiare.
La stessa fatica la sta facendo la gente.

La questione della stupidità, che per prima ho buttato qui dentro, riguarda l'incapacità diffusa di allargare lo sguardo e ragionare uuscendo anche solo di mezzo millimetro dal proprio orticello conosciuto.
E anzi, andando in reazione e facendo come gli adolescenti che disubbidiscono alla mamma e al papà (vedi il deficiente che è uscito dalla quarantena per sciare, o la 30ina di persone denunciate perchè han fatto l stessa cosa. Senza pensare allo spostamento di persone che riguarda anche soltanto insegnanti del sud che insegnano a nord che son tornati giù, per fare un esempio. Ma si potrebbe andare avanti per ore). 

E questo, lo ribadisco, è avvilente.

Che in una situazione in cui è necessario ripensare ad una organizzazione globale multi sistema e strettamente interconnessa, si debba perdere tempo per insegnare alla gente a ragionare è avvilente.

Che si pensi che sia tutto semplice, in un mondo che ha fatto della complessità la sua struttura è miope.

Ah, @Brunetta, sono andata dare un occhio ai morti per utilizzo di sostanze, in aumento ma meno di 400 vittime.
Secondo il paradigma per cui hai postato i morti per incidente stradale, le sostanze non sono un problema.
si capisce quello che intendo?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2020)

Ci rinuncio.


----------



## Lara3 (7 Marzo 2020)

Insomma ... Sant’Orsola e Molinette la stessa storia: omettere di dire.
Lo stesso risultato: mettere ancora di più in crisi un sistema già in difficoltà.
Ma questa gente è irresponsabile ?


----------



## ipazia (7 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è stato condiviso oggi da un mio contatto Fb.
> È un invito a fare la vita di prima, a fare come nulla fosse. Ma per molti è così
> Oggi sono andato dal panettiere. Nessuna mascherina. Niente guanti, pane preso con le mani. I centri commerciali saranno aperti e pieni. Un cittadino ha invitato tutti a ridare vita alla città festeggiando in piazza contro i divieti e per dimenticare il coronavirus.
> Il sindaco ha predisposto servizi per i 65enni per non farli più uscire di casa. Abbiamo una 30ina di casi accertati sul territorio.
> ...


Perchè è la differenza che corre fra essere uno schiavo e essere libero.   

Non c'è altro motivo valido. A mio parere. 

E non è vero che non serve a niente. 
Serve a chi ha cura di se stesso e della propria libertà di usare la mente per il proprio benessere. 

E' onore. E fierezza. 
E gratitudine alla Vita. 

Tutte cose che si stanno dimenticando.


----------



## ipazia (7 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Insomma ... Sant’Orsola e Molinette la stessa storia: omettere di dire.
> Lo stesso risultato: mettere ancora di più in crisi un sistema già in difficoltà.
> Ma questa gente è irresponsabile ?


No, sono stupidi.
Proprio nel senso della parola. Non come offesa.

Stupidi.
Non riescono e più che altro non vogliono andare oltre il proprio naso.

E non è che sono spuntati l'altro ieri.
Semplicemente oggi le azioni di uno ricadono facendo più rumore di solo un mese fa.
E finalmente, se devo essere sincera.


----------



## Darietto (7 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Concordo in toto con @spleen.
> E anche con @isabel (ciao, che piacere leggerti!!) in particolare quando sottolinea il fatto che non è che le cose cambieranno, le cose stanno già cambiando.
> 
> @Nocciola, l'esorcismo si basa sull'accettazione del demonio. Piena accettazione della realtà fisica del demonio e degli influssi anche invisibili che ha sulla quotidianità di ogni singolo.
> ...



Si ma, a volte può essere anche diverso da quello che dici. A meno che...


----------



## ipazia (7 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Si ma, a volte può essere anche diverso da quello che dici. A meno che...


Ho diversi problemi con gli impliciti e con chi li usa


----------



## abebis (7 Marzo 2020)

.


ipazia ha detto:


> Adesso c'è una emergenza. Di ordine sanitario, organizzativo e sistemico.
> Poi, se non siamo completamente imbecilli, ci sarà da ripensare una botta di cose. Se non siamo imbecilli. E ho qualche dubbio a riguardo.
> La lamentela che si spegne nell'oblio del quotidiano mi pare la cura più diffusa. Forse il virus impatterà anche su questo. Io lo spero.


Non cambierà niente: non c'è neanche da avere dubbi a riguardo. Ma non è questione di essere imbecilli: è questione di costi.

Perché prevenire costa. Programmare costa. E sono costi che non hanno un ritorno immediato: sono costi di cui la collettività si dovrebbe fare carico ma senza che il popolo ne capisca il significato, perché se si evita un disastro, non si sa quanti soldi e vite si sono risparmiati nel mancato disastro, pertanto il popolo non è disposto ad accollarsi il costo della prevenzione e della programmazione.

È esattamente lo stesso principio per cui la gente si lamenta delle tasse da pagare ed è tutta contenta quando gliele diminuisci, salvo poi lamentarsi quando ci sono le privatizzazioni e/o i servizi sono carenti e insufficienti (NB: ovviamente parlo solo del principio: la mala gestione è un altro argomento che non c'entra col principio).

Spendere soldi senza che sia previsto un ritorno immediato di quei soldi, moltiplicati per un adeguato coefficiente ben superiore a 1, è contrario all'ideologia selvaggiamente consumistica e capitalista in cui è immerso l'occidente.

È la democrazia, bellezza. La democrazia! E tu non puoi farci niente. Niente! 

Quindi non c'è proprio nessuna speranza che cambi qualcosa.

Il risparmio, la mancanza di investimento in infrastrutture anche essenziali e strategiche, è endemico. L'università (italiana) in cui mi sono laureato aveva dato in gestione il proprio servizio di email a Google già alcuni anni prima che io mi immatricolassi! 

Se partendo dalla situazione contingente vi volete fare un'idea del fenomeno, questa lettura è interessante.

https://www.wumingfoundation.com/giap/2020/03/degoogling/

Come mi diceva la mia mamma: le persone che ti danno le caramelle all'uscita della scuola NON sono brave persone.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci rinuncio.


E fai bene. 

Perché se speri che venga compreso che stai solo cercando di portare un po' di serenità laddove percepisci tensione, speri male


----------



## ipazia (7 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> .
> 
> 
> Non cambierà niente: non c'è neanche da avere dubbi a riguardo. Ma non è questione di essere imbecilli: è questione di costi.
> ...



Lo so, lo so.

Io spero in un impatto abbastanza forte da creare almeno qualche crepa.
ti ricordi che tu parlavi di nane bianche, io di natura 

Siamo talmente immersi nelle nostre stronzate, che hai ben descritto, che ci dimentichiamo che noi siamo solo polvere (di stelle, toh, un po' di romanticismo).

Non abbiamo il minimo controllo su quello in cui siamo immersi e in cui viviamo (non parlo di strutture umane)

In quello ho speranza. Da sempre 


adoro wuming


----------



## abebis (7 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> In quello ho speranza. Da sempre


Sì, nel gnab gib!


----------



## abebis (7 Marzo 2020)

PS: attenta con la faccina  ché ti ho detto come la interpreto io.....


----------



## ipazia (7 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Sì, nel gnab gib!



Mi piacerebbe tanto andare lì


----------



## ipazia (7 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> PS: attenta con la faccina  ché ti ho detto come la interpreto io.....


Era per wuming. E con piena coscienza.

D'altro canto, per me, il pompino è sempre stato un segno di affetto e stima.


----------



## stany (7 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Era per wuming. E con piena coscienza.
> 
> D'altro canto, per me, il pompino è sempre stato un segno di affetto e stima.


Chissà per amore che fai


----------



## abebis (7 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe tanto andare lì


Fa caldo. E si sta stretti. Più che nella topa!


----------



## Skorpio (7 Marzo 2020)

Ora è positivo pure Zingaretti

Lo ha annunciato e sembra il ritratto della salute

Ora io mi dico: ma se questo sta in salute come fa a sapere che è positivo?

Quindi vuol dire che anche se sta benone anche a lui han fatto il tampone...

E perché gli han fatto il tampone, forse perché lui è un politico?

Non è che questi ce stanno a piglia pel culo come quando si facevano le foto con le tope cinesi?..


----------



## ipazia (7 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Chissà per amore che fai


L'innominabile


----------



## ipazia (7 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Fa caldo. E si sta stretti. Più che nella topa!


Dipende dalla topa


----------



## stany (7 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ora è positivo pure Zingaretti
> 
> Lo ha annunciato e sembra il ritratto della salute
> 
> ...


Il tampone non lo fanno nemmeno alla mia amica e ad uno dei suoi figli che sono stati in contatto con la pediatra  che ora sta all'ospedale! l'ASL ha ordinato loro di fare la quarantena a casa,con le mascherine 
Mascherine che non trovano, così stamani gliene ho date alcune io....


----------



## ipazia (7 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ora è positivo pure Zingaretti
> 
> Lo ha annunciato e sembra il ritratto della salute
> 
> ...


Però.
Le corsie preferenziali non sono una novità dell'ultima ora. 

Funziona anche in questo caso come funziona negli altri casi. 

E sarà anche peggio se non verranno contenuti i contagi.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Il tampone non lo fanno nemmeno alla mia amica e ad uno dei suoi figli che sono stati in contatto con la pediatra  che ora sta all'ospedale! l'ASL ha ordinato loro di fare la quarantena a casa,con le mascherine
> Mascherine che non trovano, così stamani gliene ho date alcune io....


Ma se non hanno sintomi alla fine va bene che lo fai a fare il tampone, per metterti il bollino? 

Siamo un po' tutti in quarantena, tutto sommato, se si seguono le disposizioni

Dice(va) il saggio
Se si può far qualcosa perché preoccuparsi? 

Se non si può far nulla, perché preoccuparsi?


----------



## Skorpio (7 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Però.
> Le corsie preferenziali non sono una novità dell'ultima ora.


Però due risate sopra ce le fanno ancora fare, o l'ultimo decreto dice che bisogna restar Seri?


----------



## ipazia (7 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Però due risate sopra ce le fanno ancora fare, o l'ultimo decreto dice che bisogna restar Seri?


Io sto ridendo parecchio in questi giorni.
Se te la devo dire tutta.

La tensione mi fa bene da qualche parte.
Mi mette di buonumore.

Ma ho un umorismo tutto mio.
Macabro e cattivo a volte.
(G: corregge, dice che sono proprio cattiva io).


----------



## stany (7 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma se non hanno sintomi alla fine va bene che lo fai a fare il tampone, per metterti il bollino?
> 
> Siamo un po' tutti in quarantena, tutto sommato, se si seguono le disposizioni
> 
> ...


È un proverbio "cinese"


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2020)

@ipazia ho sempre saputo di scrivere male ma leggendo la tua risposta ho capito che scrivo in maniera più incomprensibile di quanto pensassi


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> È un proverbio "cinese"


Veramente era un cartello appeso nel pensatoio di Paperon de Paperoni Almeno io l'ho letto lì


----------



## ipazia (7 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> @ipazia ho sempre saputo di scrivere male ma leggendo la tua risposta ho capito che scrivo in maniera più incomprensibile di quanto pensassi


Se hai voglia di riprovare, leggo volentieri e ri-rispondo altrettanto volentieri.


----------



## stany (7 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Veramente era un cartello appeso nel pensatoio di Paperon de Paperoni Almeno io l'ho letto lì











						Se c'è un rimedio, perché te la prendi? E se non c'è un rimedio, perché te la prendi?
					

La pagina mostra un proverbio popolare di cui non si conosce l'autore ma che rispecchia la saggezza popolare; codice 48601; sono inoltre presenti brevi informazioni sulla storia...




					aforismi.meglio.it


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se hai voglia di riprovare, leggo volentieri e ri-rispondo altrettanto volentieri.


Ho scritto 10 volte. Se mi si da di quella che se ne frega solo perché non in panico vuol dire che è inutile che dico cosa penso.
Non sottovaluto nulla non esaspero. Questo il sunto
E sono d’accordo su quando esorcizzare ed è quello che faccio


----------



## danny (7 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ora è positivo pure Zingaretti
> 
> Lo ha annunciato e sembra il ritratto della salute
> 
> ...


Avrà uno del suo staff sintomatico, per cui anche lui che ha avuto un contatto diretto con lui è stato sottoposto a tampone risultando positivo.
D'altronde di gente anche lui ne ha incontrata a meno di un metro di distanza. Basta per esempio che uno solo dei tipi in foto sia stato nel frattempo male e ti becchi tampone e quarantena.... Sul pigliare per il culo... Dai, non ti fidi dei politici?


----------



## danny (7 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Il tampone non lo fanno nemmeno alla mia amica e ad uno dei suoi figli che sono stati in contatto con la pediatra  che ora sta all'ospedale! l'ASL ha ordinato loro di fare la quarantena a casa,con le mascherine
> Mascherine che non trovano, così stamani gliene ho date alcune io....


Tu sei tu e io so io.
Le corsie preferenziali in politica ci sono sempre state. Parlo per esperienza. Non ti posso raccontare ma... Una mia parente ne ha usufruito. Scavalcato sei mesi di lista. 
Potenza di un assessore.


----------



## danny (7 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Però due risate sopra ce le fanno ancora fare, o l'ultimo decreto dice che bisogna restar Seri?


Guarda, finché non proibiscono di farsi seghe per non  spargere il contagio oltre al seme a noi uomini andrà sempre bene.
Al limite sarà un problema per le donne che squirtano.
Un limite devono imporselo.





La cagata l'ho detta....


----------



## danny (7 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io sto ridendo parecchio in questi giorni.
> Se te la devo dire tutta.
> 
> La tensione mi fa bene da qualche parte.
> ...


Io adoro l'umorismo macabro.
Avendo in ufficio il paziente zero ho già provveduto a parare in velluto viola tutte le finestre.
Occorre infondere ottimismo ai colleghi.
So anche come approcciare le colleghe.
Farò leva sulla caducità della vita.
Ho letto in qualche libro che durante la guerra c'era un ammaialamento più sostenuto che in tempo di pace.





Ps La seconda cagata l'ho detta.


----------



## Lara3 (7 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io adoro l'umorismo macabro.
> Avendo in ufficio il paziente zero ho già provveduto a parare in velluto viola tutte le finestre.
> Occorre infondere ottimismo ai colleghi.
> So anche come approcciare le colleghe.
> ...


Aspettiamo la terza


----------



## stany (7 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Tu sei tu e io so io.
> Le corsie preferenziali in politica ci sono sempre state. Parlo per esperienza. Non ti posso raccontare ma... Una mia parente ne ha usufruito. Scavalcato sei mesi di lista.
> Potenza di un assessore.


Anche io avevo un cugino nella sanità della mia regione: nel terzo ospedale d'Italia; gli chiesi solo una volta un favore per la mia ex moglie ,per una operazione urgente . Purtroppo è  invalsa questa abitudine, non solo in Italia.
Comunque, normalmente non approfitto di conoscenze , salvo per questioni d'emergenza; oggi , in questo clima è normale che chi conosce qualcuno che l'aiuti ne approfitti. 
Sarebbe drammatico riscontrare questa dinamica nell'applicazione delle direttive del governo sul fatto di "non intubare" chi si ritiene non salvabile, a discrezione dei medici.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Anche io avevo un cugino nella sanità della mia regione: nel terzo ospedale d'Italia; gli chiesi solo una volta un favore per la mia ex moglie ,per una operazione urgente . Purtroppo è  invalsa questa abitudine, non solo in Italia.
> Comunque, normalmente non approfitto di conoscenze , salvo per questioni d'emergenza; oggi , in questo clima è normale che chi conosce qualcuno che l'aiuti ne approfitti.
> Sarebbe drammatico riscontrare questa dinamica nell'applicazione delle direttive del governo sul fatto di "non intubare" chi si ritiene non salvabile, a discrezione dei medici.


Sempre esiste il triage che stabilisce le priorità.


----------



## stany (7 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sempre esiste il triage che stabilisce le priorità.


Non ho parlato di pronto soccorso....


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Non ho parlato di pronto soccorso....


Ma è una cosa evidente.
Non capisco lo stupore.
Infatti il problema è non fare andare in tilt il sistema. Ma lo si dice da un mese.


----------



## stany (7 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è una cosa evidente.
> Non capisco lo stupore.
> Infatti il problema è non fare andare in tilt il sistema. Ma lo si dice da un mese.


Ah..intendevo la tua osservazione relativamente al fatto della mia "raccomandazione".
Invece ,per quanto riguarda la priorità nel salvare le persone ,intubandole, è un po' diverso dalla discrezionalità del triage in tempi "normali" . Col virus ,data appunto l'alta affluenza  ai p.s., stanti le medesime caratteristiche debilitanti che affliggono i contagiati,si presenta il dilemma per i medici (che non dovrebbe sussistere se operano in scienza e coscienza) su chi sia necessario salvare in ordine di priorità. Cosa che il governo con una circolare ha formalizzato ,con una comprensibile valutazione di buon senso, stabilendo che vada intubato solo chi abbia la prospettiva di salvarsi , attraverso questa operazione. È evidente che il medico intuberà il quarantenne ,a scapito dell'ottantenne col quadro clinico compromesso da altre  patologie. Ma è chiaro che chi decide in quel momento ,se dovesse trovarsi a scegliere tra il suocero (non ho detto suocera ,ma il medico potrebbe essere femmina) ottantacinquenne e uno sconosciuto con le medesime probabilità di sopravvivenza ,sceglierebbe il congiunto. La circolare ha il compito di alleviare ,o meglio annullare l'eventuale patema etico morale di chi si trova a decidere delle vite altrui; ma non certo di scongiurare possibili episodi di  preferenzialità immotivata , derivanti da criteri incompatibili con la logica d'emergenza . 
Parafrasando questo discorso, andrebbero proibite le visite intramoenia , in questo periodo , nelle strutture pubbliche; e mi pare che agiscano in questo senso.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ah..intendevo la tua osservazione relativamente al fatto della mia "raccomandazione".
> Invece ,per quanto riguarda la priorità nel salvare le persone ,intubandole, è un po' diverso dalla discrezionalità del triage in tempi "normali" . Col virus ,data appunto l'alta affluenza  ai p.s., stanti le medesime caratteristiche debilitanti che affliggono i contagiati,si presenta il dilemma per i medici (che non dovrebbe sussistere se operano in scienza e coscienza) su chi sia necessario salvare in ordine di priorità. Cosa che il governo con una circolare ha formalizzato ,con una comprensibile valutazione di buon senso, stabilendo che vada intubato solo chi abbia la prospettiva di salvarsi , attraverso questa operazione. È evidente che il medico intuberà il quarantenne ,a scapito dell'ottantenne col quadro clinico compromesso da altre  patologie. Ma è chiaro che chi decide in quel momento ,se dovesse trovarsi a scegliere tra il suocero (non ho detto suocera ,ma il medico potrebbe essere femmina) ottantacinquenne e uno sconosciuto con le medesime probabilità di sopravvivenza ,sceglierebbe il congiunto. La circolare ha il compito di alleviare ,o meglio annullare l'eventuale patema etico morale di chi si trova a decidere delle vite altrui; ma non certo di scongiurare possibili episodi di  preferenzialità immotivata , derivanti da criteri incompatibili con la logica d'emergenza .
> Parafrasando questo discorso, andrebbero proibite le visite intramoenia , in questo periodo , nelle strutture pubbliche; e mi pare che agiscano in questo senso.


Ma ci siamo tutti mossi per il testamento biologico proprio per evitare di essere intubati o di avere alimentazione forzata in un quadro compromesso. Vorremmo essere intubati ultra ottantenni in condizioni critiche per sopravvivere attaccati alle macchine? 
Non hai avuto parenti che sono stati lasciati morire in pace senza accanimento terapeutico? Io sì. E sono ora lieta che ci sia stato questo comportamento da parte dei medici.

So per certo che a Niguarda (il più grande ospedale di Milano che ha la dimensioni di un paese) hanno sospeso le visite ambulatoriali. 
Ma l’organizzazione dipende da noi?


----------



## stany (7 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ci siamo tutti mossi per il testamento biologico proprio per evitare di essere intubati o di avere alimentazione forzata in un quadro compromesso. Vorremmo essere intubati ultra ottantenni in condizioni critiche per sopravvivere attaccati alle macchine?
> Non hai avuto parenti che sono stati lasciati morire in pace senza accanimento terapeutico? Io sì. E sono ora lieta che ci sia stato questo comportamento da parte dei medici.
> 
> So per certo che a Niguarda (il più grande ospedale di Milano che ha la dimensioni di un paese) hanno sospeso le visite ambulatoriali.
> Ma l’organizzazione dipende da noi?


Non tutti sanno manco che sia il testamento biologico....io sono iscritto all'AIDO dal 1987.
Ti pare che quando sei in coma ,o solo incosciente , possa avere la possibilità di decidere se spegnere o no la luce?
Sarebbero i parenti dove ci fossero (e sarebbe un ulteriore  criterio di scelta,tanto per dire!) che si farebbero sentire; e vagli a spiegare che ,siccome il nonno o il padre aveva 82 anni , allora è stato sacrificato...Considerando che ,come da disposizioni ,il contagiato entri in p.s. senza accompagnatori.


----------



## Marjanna (7 Marzo 2020)




----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Non tutti sanno manco che sia il testamento biologico....io sono iscritto all'AIDO dal 1987.
> Ti pare che quando sei in coma ,o solo incosciente , possa avere la possibilità di decidere se spegnere o no la luce?
> Sarebbero i parenti dove ci fossero (e sarebbe un ulteriore  criterio di scelta,tanto per dire!) che si farebbero sentire; e vagli a spiegare che ,siccome il nonno o il padre aveva 82 anni , allora è stato sacrificato...Considerando che ,come da disposizioni ,il contagiato entri in p.s. senza accompagnatori.


Ma sacrificato?
Ma stiamo parlando di agnelli?


----------



## stany (7 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sacrificato?
> Ma stiamo parlando di agnelli?


No, di persone che di fatto non vengono salvate a vantaggio di altre. Ma ripeto , è normale in situazioni limite, e sta nell'ordine delle cose e nella logica . Il non vengono salvate è in  relazione con le possibilità di esserlo, sempre a discrezione dei decidenti.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> No, di persone che di fatto non vengono salvate a vantaggio di altre. Ma ripeto , è normale in situazioni limite, e sta nell'ordine delle cose e nella logica . Il non vengono salvate è in  relazione con le possibilità di esserlo, sempre a discrezione dei decidenti.


Le possibilità troppo spesso sono aleatorie, per sopravvivere in condizioni pietose per qualche mese, nei casi peggiori per anni.
Il padre di una mia amica non riconosceva nessuno e non aveva alcun tipo di coscienza, gli hanno messo il sondino per l’alimentazione forzata, poi flebo...anni allettato.
Io ho fatto il testamento biologico. Prolungare l’agonia non è vivere.


----------



## Marjanna (7 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Dite di essere stanche di inutili allarmismi, io sono stanco di essere trattato con evidente fastidio, come un bambino incapace di argomentare razionalmente sugli eventi. O la palma del realismo l’avete solo voi e siete sicure di avere capito tutto? A me non interessa avere ragione, in un inutile dibattito, quale lo avete ridotto, tra allarmisti e contro allarmisti, a me interessa avere una visione quanto più globale e completa del problema.


No, non siete in solo in due a pensarla così.
Personalmente ho molta paura, non ho seguito passo passo questo topic partecipando attivamente, ne sento parlare sotto ogni fronte e ammetto di dover "staccare la spina", ma questo non vuol dire che corro in giro facendo finta non esista, ne ho fatto scorte o altre azioni sia in senso allarmistico che all'opposto per negazione.



ipazia ha detto:


> Ma trovo interessante la descrizione del virus della Capua (virologa)
> https://www.ilgiornale.it/news/cron...-saranno-alcune-sorprese-che-non-1837123.html


Oggi sono andata a fare una lunga camminata (da sola, per campi, dove non c'era nessuno) e m'è venuto un pensiero collegato a quanto espresso in questo articolo. Non mi azzardo a scriverlo, era comunque collegato alla reazione collettiva e psicologica se...
Grazie dei tuoi interventi, come ho scritto a spleen non ho preso parte ma ho letto, e specialmente ti ho letto, condividendo e trovando forma.


----------



## danny (7 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Aspettiamo la terza


Finalmente stasera dopo l'adozione dell'Area C e dell'Area B ho capito perché mancava una lettera.


----------



## Lara3 (7 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Finalmente stasera dopo l'adozione dell'Area C e dell'Area B ho capito perché mancava una lettera.


?


----------



## stany (7 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le possibilità troppo spesso sono aleatorie, per sopravvivere in condizioni pietose per qualche mese, nei casi peggiori per anni.
> Il padre di una mia amica non riconosceva nessuno e non aveva alcun tipo di coscienza, gli hanno messo il sondino per l’alimentazione forzata, poi flebo...anni allettato.
> Io ho fatto il testamento biologico. Prolungare l’agonia non è vivere.


Ma qui si parla di scelte in condizioni di emergenza ,per persone che non possono decidere : altro che testamento biologico.
Comunque, ripeto , scelte estreme in emergenza, se fatte col criterio del buon padre di famiglia sono condivisibili.
Il fatto è che nelle emergenze i controlli si allentano.


----------



## ipazia (7 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ho scritto 10 volte. Se mi si da di quella che se ne frega solo perché non in panico vuol dire che è inutile che dico cosa penso.
> Non sottovaluto nulla non esaspero. Questo il sunto
> E sono d’accordo su quando esorcizzare ed è quello che faccio


Allora avevi scritto bene tu. E letto bene io.

In una situazione come quella che si intravedeva, con un minimo di lettura fra le righe dell'andamento comunicativo delle ultime due settimane, con le misure che sono state prese pensare di continuare la vita di prima è fregarsene.

Se dicono in Italia "state a casa", riducete la socialità e per la puttana, inchiodano il calcio, significa che davvero c'è da stare a casa.

È un paese di cioccolatai, governato da persone che più che fare propaganda (berlusca docet) non han fatto. Fino ad ora. 

Non riuscire a leggere trasversalmente il fatto che questi inchiodano le scuole è grave.

Questo sono intervenuti. Se in Italia si interviene e con decisione, c'è da preoccuparsi seriamente.

Altro che aperitivo e centro commerciale.

Concordo con te che il panico non porti lucidità.
Ma nemmeno la sottovalutazione delle situazioni porta lucidità.

Forse è il caso di cambiarlo lo stile di vita. Ma seriamente.


----------



## danny (7 Marzo 2020)

Io oggi sono andato a fare una camminata lungo il fiume. Deserto. Bellissimo.
Temo sarà l'ultima per un po'.
Comincio a essere preoccupato.
Parlando con i miei amici, a debita distanza, sono emerse alcune realtà lavorative molto preoccupanti.
Nessuno di noi crede che questa situazione possa risolversi presto.
Chiudere la Lombardia sarà molto difficile. Ci sono decine di migliaia di strade e tutti i tagli operati da UE in poi hanno ridotto anche le forze disponibili.
Molti reparti di Polizia Locale sono sottodimensionati da anni. Come ci si possa ancora affidare al senso civico e di responsabilità dei cittadini è veramente la parte più ridicola se mai ci fosse qualcosa da ridere di questa storia. Oggi ho guardato i parcheggi dei centri commerciali ed erano quasi pieni. In Tv in diretta dal Naviglio c'erano immagini di tanti giovani assembrati nei locali come al solito. 
Non una mascherina. Ovvio. È da sfigati. A mia figlia han detto i suoi amici che è stupido non uscire. Tutti i ragazzi escono. Chi non lo fa viene deriso. 
Il problema degli ospedali ve l'avevo annunciato: si deve fare una scelta. Se ti arrivano dieci pazienti, di cui uno solo sotto i 60 scegli lui e lasci morire tutti gli altri. 
Non ci sono posti. Negli anni HANNO TAGLIATO PERSONALE E POSTI, privatizzando ove possibile. Delinquenti. 
Non ci sono giustificazioni per chi inneggiava al razzismo quando c'era solo da limitare e controllare chi entrava e per chi faceva propaganda sul virus, per un Europa che non ha predisposto un piano comune nell'area Schenghen  per gli ingressi e i contatti con la Cina, per chi non ha provveduto a suo tempo neppure all'acquisto di mascherine per TUTTO il personale sanitario e farmaceutico, per un'Europa che ha perso tempo quando già a Gennaio doveva predisporre un piano comune per l'emergenza che sarebbe arrivata, lo sapevano, anche se c'era chi diceva di no. 
Non ci sono giustificazioni per chi attende domenica per varare un decreto fortemente limitante della libertà personale pretendendo poi che le realtà locali si organizzino... Quando? Nella notte tra domenica e lunedì? 
Ma lo sanno quanti agenti di Polizia Locale ci sono? E chi coordina Carabinieri, Polizia o Esercito per il necessario controllo del territorio. 
Sempre che si decida di varare questo decreto... 
E dove sono i soldi per chi deve cessare l'attività? 
Come si pensa possa pagare casa, spese? 
E le tasse? 
E perché lasciare aperti i negozi permettendo il loro rifornimento da altre regioni (di solito da porti). 
Non è una contraddizione? 
Sinceramente NON POSSIAMO PERMETTERCI di andare avanti mesi così. Abbiamo bisogno di misure fortemente limitative per un breve periodo di tempo. 
Non di misure all'acqua di rose per non dire a cazzo di cane per mesi.
Spiegarglielo tu a tutte quelle imprese a cui gli Stati stranieri hanno sospeso ordini e invii. 
Spiegaglielo tu a quelli che non potranno essere curati perché non ci saranno più posti. 
Vergogna.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Allora avevi scritto bene tu. E letto bene io.
> 
> In una situazione come quella che si intravedeva, con un minimo di lettura fra le righe dell'andamento comunicativo delle ultime due settimane, con le misure che sono state prese pensare di continuare la vita di prima è fregarsene.
> 
> ...


Ripeto non penso di aver sottovalutato nulla


----------



## ipazia (7 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le possibilità troppo spesso sono aleatorie, per sopravvivere in condizioni pietose per qualche mese, nei casi peggiori per anni.
> Il padre di una mia amica non riconosceva nessuno e non aveva alcun tipo di coscienza, gli hanno messo il sondino per l’alimentazione forzata, poi flebo...anni allettato.
> Io ho fatto il testamento biologico. Prolungare l’agonia non è vivere.


Ma di cosa stai parlando insomma???

Il punto non è udiu non forziamo la vita. 
Il punto è che con gli ospedali ingolfati saltano le terapie e le cura ordinarie. 

C'è gente in chemio, che anche ragazzini visto che questa cosa colpisce, che non hanno difese. 
C'è gente appena operata che resta con medici stanchi, oberati di lavoro, tesi e alla rincorsa. 

Il problema delle rianimazione non riguarda le rianimazione e basta. 
Riguarda l'intero ventaglio dei servizi sanitari ordinari. 

Con tutte le ricadute del caso a cascata. 
A partire dal bambino in trauma cranico che si trova il medico in servizio da 15 ore per il ridirezionamento del personale in servizio. 

Il triage cazzo, Brunetta


----------



## ipazia (7 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ripeto non penso di aver sottovalutato nulla


Bene.

E io non penso che qui si sia scritto in panico. Anzi.
Era scambio di informazioni.

Adesso siamo in zona rossa.

Spero che chi ha sottovalutato si dia una registrata. Di quelle serie.
Ma te dimmi se bisogna arrivare alla chiusura dei centri commerciali per ficcare nelle zucche vuote che girano che andarci era una concessione di cui non abusare.

E non ho letto il testo, che neppure è definitivo credo. Quindi non so se son chiusi oppure no. 

Sarebbe umiliante e difficoltoso trovarsi coi centri alimentari chiusi perché la gente non sa darsi un contegno e neppure controllarsi.


----------



## Lara3 (7 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma di cosa stai parlando insomma???
> 
> Il punto non è udiu non forziamo la vita.
> Il punto è che con gli ospedali ingolfati saltano le terapie e le cura ordinarie.
> ...


Quoto.
 Moltissimi, la maggior parte degli interventi verranno annullati, posticipati.


----------



## danny (7 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> ?


La più grande ZTL d'Europa. L'Area A. Tutta la Lombardia. Vedrai che ci sarà pure qualche COGLIONE che gioira' per la riduzione dell'inquinamento.
Ci sono stati per la Cina, eh.

Comunque anche se cerco di scherzare, io sono molto arrabbiato.
Stiamo perdendo tempo. 
E dando messaggi schizofrenici. 
Ma ripartire de che?!??! 
Siamo all'inizio! Appena all'inizio.


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Moltissimi, la maggior parte degli interventi verranno annullati, posticipati.


In un modo o nell'altro bisognerà rallentare.

E far ognuno la sua parte. 

È un bel casino.


----------



## isabel (8 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Concordo in toto con @spleen.
> E anche con @isabel (ciao, che piacere leggerti!!) in particolare quando sottolinea il fatto che non è che le cose cambieranno, le cose stanno già cambiando.
> 
> @Nocciola, l'esorcismo si basa sull'accettazione del demonio. Piena accettazione della realtà fisica del demonio e degli influssi anche invisibili che ha sulla quotidianità di ogni singolo.
> ...


Piacere mio 
Concordo su tutto. Stupidità, miopia e quel senso di avvilimento che però, in me, lascia a volte spazio alla rabbia.
Trovo anche io avvilente la superficialità, la non capacità di "leggere" i comportamenti e i provvedimenti anche quelli pseudo eclatanti (es: partite rimandate uhhhh).

E' rigido il sistema e siamo rigidi noi.
Sembra che alcuni credano che chiudendo gli occhi e continuando a fare le proprie cose, lamentandosi comunque all'inverosimile dei provvedimentti, vivranno meglio.

Io ne dubito.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Bene.
> 
> E io non penso che qui si sia scritto in panico. Anzi.
> Era scambio di informazioni.
> ...


Per panico intendo un’ossessione sull’argomento 
Abbiamo capito come sta la situazione ringraziando Dio non vivo 24 ore pensandoci 
La sensazione che ho avuto invece leggendo è che per molti fosse un chiodo fisso 
Non conto i morti ne i contagiati. Al massimo mi fa piacere leggere dei guariti


----------



## Lara3 (8 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> La più grande ZTL d'Europa. L'Area A. Tutta la Lombardia. Vedrai che ci sarà pure qualche COGLIONE che gioira' per la riduzione dell'inquinamento.
> Ci sono stati per la Cina, eh.
> 
> Comunque anche se cerco di scherzare, io sono molto arrabbiato.
> ...


Dove cavolo vuol ripartire questo ??
Ma io non lo so !!!
Ma mettete 5 ore alla settimana di biologia, così non si arriva più a fare queste figure.
Ma lui va contro la tendenza ! 
Tutti gli altri limitano, lui si apre


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per panico intendo un’ossessione sull’argomento
> Abbiamo capito come sta la situazione ringraziando Dio non vivo 24 ore pensandoci
> La sensazione che ho avuto invece leggendo è che per molti fosse un chiodo fisso
> Non conto i morti ne i contagiati. Al massimo mi fa piacere leggere dei guariti


Ma hai capito che probabilmente da lunedì potrai uscire di casa solo per andare a lavorare?


----------



## isabel (8 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per panico intendo un’ossessione sull’argomento
> Abbiamo capito come sta la situazione ringraziando Dio non vivo 24 ore pensandoci
> La sensazione che ho avuto invece leggendo è che per molti fosse un chiodo fisso
> Non conto i morti ne i contagiati. Al massimo mi fa piacere leggere dei guariti


Ma non è una "saga" da seguire. E' una situazione emergenziale in cui siamo immersi. 
Reale, concreta.
La situazione è in corso, non va "capita", va vissuta.
Ci siamo dentro. E ci siamo 24/7 (sia che ci si pensi sia che non lo si voglia fare).

Condividere l'andazzo in un posto come questo, che raccoglie gente da diverse parti d'Italia, a me sembra una cosa molto molto interessante e utile.


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Piacere mio
> Concordo su tutto. Stupidità, miopia e quel senso di avvilimento che però, in me, lascia a volte spazio alla rabbia.
> Trovo anche io avvilente la superficialità, la non capacità di "leggere" i comportamenti e i provvedimenti anche quelli pseudo eclatanti (es: partite rimandate uhhhh).
> 
> ...


 

Uh, ma di rabbia se vuoi ne possiamo parlare. 
La sto prendendo come una opportunità per fare esercizio di gestione. 

E poi sì, avvilimento. 
La vita è cambiata. 

E cambierà ancora. 

La miopia in questo modo diventa una pietra al collo per chi miope non è. 

Stiamo a vedere. Saran tempi strani.


----------



## Lara3 (8 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma hai capito che probabilmente da lunedì potrai uscire di casa solo per andare a lavorare?


Aspetta che stanno facendo i manifesti con i disegni. Le istruzioni per tutti: dai più piccoli ai più grandi.


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per panico intendo un’ossessione sull’argomento
> Abbiamo capito come sta la situazione ringraziando Dio non vivo 24 ore pensandoci
> La sensazione che ho avuto invece leggendo è che per molti fosse un chiodo fisso
> Non conto i morti ne i contagiati. Al massimo mi fa piacere leggere dei guariti


Niente.
Guarda che non sei in poltrona al cinema.
Non è un film.

La realtà è che vivi 24/7 immersa in situazione. Probabilmente immersa fra asintomatici e sintomatici non riconosciuti.

Ci sei dentro. Fin sopra i capelli.

E quelle conte sono indicative dell'andamento generale. Strumento di discussione per l'appunto. Per confrontarsi e scambiare idee.

Quelle conte descrivono una realtà parziale, ossia la realtà rilevata dai tamponi.

La realtà è peggio.

Poi ognuno decide come affrontare le cose. 

Io sono una che raccoglie informazioni, mappa il campo e prevede strategie e opzioni. Non mi piace rimanere supinamente in attesa. 

C'è chi invece non ipotizza e non raccoglie informazioni ma si affida. 
Mi fa specie che ci si affidi ad un governo ritenuto inadeguato.


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

di





ipazia ha detto:


> Uh, ma di rabbia se vuoi ne possiamo parlare.
> La sto prendendo come una opportunità per fare esercizio di gestione.
> 
> E poi sì, avvilimento.
> ...


Guarda che tutto questo potrebbe anche riservare opportunità di crescita, se ben gestito, mostrando tutte le lacune e i limiti della nostra società...
Analizzare l'accaduto serve anche a questo.
A non restare immobili.
Io spero che venga vissuto come un'opportunità per correggere ove necessario tutto quello che non ha funzionato.


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> di
> Guarda che tutto questo potrebbe anche riservare opportunità di crescita, se ben gestito, mostrando tutte le lacune e i limiti della nostra società...
> Analizzare l'accaduto serve anche a questo.
> A non restare immobili.
> Io spero che venga vissuto come un'opportunità per correggere ove necessario tutto quello che non ha funzionato.


Io lo sto vivendo in quel modo. 
Per me è una opportunità. Anche per sciogliere l'affetto...ma è un discorso lungo a quest'ora e G. mi aspetta di là. Vado. 

Notte a tutti. 

Uh..sai che mi piace l'etimologia. Crisi è bellissima!


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> No, non siete in solo in due a pensarla così.
> Personalmente ho molta paura, non ho seguito passo passo questo topic partecipando attivamente, ne sento parlare sotto ogni fronte e ammetto di dover "staccare la spina", ma questo non vuol dire che corro in giro facendo finta non esista, ne ho fatto scorte o altre azioni sia in senso allarmistico che all'opposto per negazione.
> 
> 
> ...


Credo di aver fatto pensieri simili ai tuoi, ma a naso. 
Grazie a te e buonanotte.


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

Non ho parole. Ovviamente era prevedibile. Cosa cazzo serve una zona rossa colabrodo?


----------



## isabel (8 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Uh, ma di rabbia se vuoi ne possiamo parlare.
> La sto prendendo come una opportunità per fare esercizio di gestione.
> 
> E poi sì, avvilimento.
> ...


Si sta scoperchiando un vaso di Pandora.
Sarà crisi. Durante la scuola ho imparato ad amare questa parola.


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

...
Quello che dicevo... 
Cazzo, ma fate pure con calma eh. 
Date modo a tutti di scappare da qui portando il virus ovunque lasciando trapelare informazioni alla stampa poi ovviamente lasciate i consigli comunali lì ad aspettare cosa fare... NON HO PAROLE. 
Le censuro.


----------



## bettypage (8 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non ho parole. Ovviamente era prevedibile. Cosa cazzo serve una zona rossa colabrodo? View attachment 8988


Questo è veramente da imbecilli irresponsabili


----------



## Lara3 (8 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non ho parole. Ovviamente era prevedibile. Cosa cazzo serve una zona rossa colabrodo? View attachment 8988


----------



## isabel (8 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> di
> Guarda che tutto questo potrebbe anche riservare opportunità di crescita, se ben gestito, mostrando tutte le lacune e i limiti della nostra società...
> Analizzare l'accaduto serve anche a questo.
> A non restare immobili.
> Io spero che venga vissuto come un'opportunità per correggere ove necessario tutto quello che non ha funzionato.


Condivido questa speranza.
E' la possibilità intrinseca dentro ogni crisi.


----------



## Lara3 (8 Marzo 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Condivido questa speranza.
> E' la possibilità intrinseca dentro ogni crisi.


Condivido la speranza, ma senza averne tanta in Speranza.


----------



## Marjanna (8 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sinceramente NON POSSIAMO PERMETTERCI di andare avanti mesi così. *Abbiamo bisogno di misure fortemente limitative per un breve periodo di tempo*.
> Non di misure all'acqua di rose per non dire a cazzo di cane per mesi.
> Spiegarglielo tu a tutte quelle imprese a cui gli Stati stranieri hanno sospeso ordini e invii.
> Spiegaglielo tu a quelli che non potranno essere curati perché non ci saranno più posti.
> Vergogna.View attachment 8986


Il neretto è quello che si vorrebbe. Dateci anche misure drastiche ma per poco tempo, che poi ho da continuare la mia vita di prima.
Solo che il virus non funziona così, che non gli puoi dire "ti meno per bene per una/due settimane e poi ti starai zitto".
Non si riesce ad accettare che ci sia qualcosa che vada oltre i voleri dell'uomo.
Basta guardare le reazioni stesse alle notizie "ohhhhhhhhh che palleeee ancoraaaaa". Basta ci siamo già annoiati (per finta, dietro c'è altro mi sa).


----------



## bettypage (8 Marzo 2020)

Comunque danni su tutti i fronti proprio








						Coronavirus, in Cina boom di divorzi a causa della convivenza forzata dalla quarantena
					

TPI NEWS




					www.tpi.it


----------



## Marjanna (8 Marzo 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Questo è veramente da imbecilli irresponsabili


Scappano da dove vedono fermarsi la vita, la loro deve continuare.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma hai capito che probabilmente da lunedì potrai uscire di casa solo per andare a lavorare?


Si
Ti informo che non sono scema
Vedi perché penso che il confronto non sia possibile ?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Aspetta che stanno facendo i manifesti con i disegni. Le istruzioni per tutti: dai più piccoli ai più grandi.


Disse la regina di Fantasilandia


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Niente.
> Guarda che non sei in poltrona al cinema.
> Non è un film.
> 
> ...


ma chi si affida?
Ancora una volta ripeto che è inutile che io scriva. Purtroppo non sono in grado di scrivere in italiano
Davvero leggo i tuoi post in mia risposta e mi sembrano rivolti a altro. Ma colpa mia ovviamente


----------



## bettypage (8 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Scappano da dove vedono fermarsi la vita, la loro deve continuare.


Guarda ho litigato con mia nipote che è andata alla festa di compleanno dell'amica, pizza al pub. E niente, le ho spiegato che se le scuole sono chiuse la situazione è per evitare contatti. Niente, inveiva che non sono sua madre e le sue amiche vanno a ballare e a danza piscina, etc, che la mamma della sua amica, pediatra, dice che si esagera. 
La mia amica ha ricevuto invito x festa ai gonfiabili. Era basita dalla stupidità della gente. Sembra che sti cazzo di compleanni siano più importanti. E niente, questione di ore e anche qui saremo in zona rossa.


----------



## Darietto (8 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non ho parole. Ovviamente era prevedibile. Cosa cazzo serve una zona rossa colabrodo?


Probabilmente danno più peso all'effetto politico che non a quello sanitario. Come hano fatto da quando è iniziato tutto.


----------



## stany (8 Marzo 2020)

Oggi ho camminato per tre ore in uno dei più grandi parchi cittadini; ho incontrato centinaia di persone, diversi anziani. Una sola persona con la mascherina. 
In effetti gli anziani escono meno,rispettando le disposizioni . Molti sono terrorizzati, altri più sereni ; forse quelli che non hanno grandi problemi di salute.
I giovani... i più sono incoscienti o menefreghisti; e forse è giusto così. A vent'anni ci si sente invincibili.
Questa sarà una selezione naturale, indotta da chi ,non sappiamo (l'INPS,la quasi autocrazia degli hamburger,come dice Fusaro) un pipistrello....mah! 
Noi siamo a rischio più di altri perché abbiamo una popolazione anziana.
Qualche assonanza con l'austerity degli anni 70 ce la intravvedo, giusto per il fatto dei blocchi;  però allora bastava santagata a dirci di prendere l'asino se non si voleva andare a piedi, per sdrammatizzare.
Oggi, viene difficile fare ironia sulla situazione e questo ci avvicina allo spirito di chi ballava sulla tolda del Titanic.


----------



## Marjanna (8 Marzo 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Guarda ho litigato con mia nipote che è andata alla festa di compleanno dell'amica, pizza al pub. E niente, le ho spiegato che se le scuole sono chiuse la situazione è per evitare contatti. Niente, inveiva che non sono sua madre e le sue amiche vanno a ballare e a danza piscina, etc, che la mamma della sua amica, pediatra, dice che si esagera.
> La mia amica ha ricevuto invito x festa ai gonfiabili. Era basita dalla stupidità della gente. Sembra che sti cazzo di compleanni siano più importanti. E niente, questione di ore e anche qui saremo in zona rossa.





stany ha detto:


> Oggi ho camminato per tre ore in uno dei più grandi parchi cittadini; ho incontrato centinaia di persone, diversi anziani. Una sola persona con la mascherina.
> In effetti gli anziani escono meno,rispettando le disposizioni . Molti sono terrorizzati, altri più sereni ; forse quelli che non hanno grandi problemi di salute.
> I giovani... *i più sono incoscienti o menefreghisti; e forse è giusto così. A vent'anni ci si sente invincibili.*
> Questa sarà una selezione naturale, indotta da chi ,non sappiamo (l'INPS,la quasi autocrazia degli hamburger,come dice Fusaro) un pipistrello....mah!
> ...


Stany ma anche no. E' giusto così perchè si lascia che sia così, perchè una massa di genitori non riesce a portare disciplina. Come potrebbe poi, visto che sono i primi a fare le furbate.... siamo fermi al "bè ma se quello esce io devo rimanere a casa?" (gli adulti, non i ragazzi).


----------



## ologramma (8 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma di cosa stai parlando insomma???
> 
> Il punto non è udiu non forziamo la vita.
> Il punto è che con gli ospedali ingolfati saltano le terapie e le cura ordinarie.
> ...


verità  che molti non vogliono credere , comunque di solito le persone quando parlano fra loro dicono basta che ci sia la salute  , quindi vi ricordo che è della salute che si parla  ma di tutti anche se i primi che defungono  o muoiono sono le persone anziane con problemi o anche chi sfortunato non ce la fa.
Così si cerca di ridurre l'affluenza per le terapie  assistite  da macchinari , con i tagli trentennali alla sanità sono stati ridotti  quei posti  , dalle mie parti  intendo a pochi passi dalla capitale , quando mio padre ci sarebbe servita la terapia assistita il nostro ospedale , ahimè ora chiuso anzi è diventato un polo ambulatoriale, era stata tagliata per risparmiare vi parlo dai tempi del berlusca , Amato e Prodi si doveva risparmiare per entrare in europa .


----------



## Skorpio (8 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io sto ridendo parecchio in questi giorni.
> Se te la devo dire tutta.


Ma me lo immagino facilmente eh 

La rabbia mica si può solo erotizzare si può pure umoristicizzare (?)


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma me lo immagino facilmente eh
> 
> La rabbia mica si può solo erotizzare si può pure umoristicizzare (?)


  

Sì.
Entrambe le cose.

Passando per l'erotizzazione a me vien più semplice metterla in umorismo.


----------



## stany (8 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Stany ma anche no. E' giusto così perchè si lascia che sia così, perchè una massa di genitori non riesce a portare disciplina. Come potrebbe poi, visto che sono i primi a fare le furbate.... siamo fermi al "bè ma se quello esce io devo rimanere a casa?" (gli adulti, non i ragazzi).


Io lo dicevo dal punto di vista loro: di un ventenne,che peraltro è maggiorenne. Altro che disciplina.Se poi vogliamo dire che la sensibilità maggiore al problema sia in chi è universitario oppure provenga da una famiglia con elevato tasso di istruzione ,forse sarà così. Ma non sono sicuro.
È proprio il senso di invincibilità  di quell'età, nonché la cronaca che afferma che solo l'anziano già malato sia soccombente ,a dare una sicurezza;  inefficace invece nei confronti del nonno convivente ,che magari viene contagiato dalla nipote di ritorno dall' ammassamento di centinaia di giovani per un concerto (E.Lamborghini)  che già era stato annullato,per sicurezza, che hanno disatteso le disposizioni governative.
 Che dire...molti di loro vedranno venir meno l'ausilio economico dei nonni che con la pensione aiutavano i nipoti. Con l'INPS che ringrazia


----------



## Darietto (8 Marzo 2020)

L'atteggiamento dei media e della maggior parte dei politici è da corte marziale! Divulgano la bozza incompleta del decreto sapendo benissimo che avrebbe provocato solo panico e una nuova ondata di gente che saccheggia i supermercati.


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Il neretto è quello che si vorrebbe. Dateci anche misure drastiche ma per poco tempo, che poi ho da continuare la mia vita di prima.
> Solo che il virus non funziona così, che non gli puoi dire "ti meno per bene per una/due settimane e poi ti starai zitto".
> Non si riesce ad accettare che ci sia qualcosa che vada oltre i voleri dell'uomo.
> Basta guardare le reazioni stesse alle notizie "ohhhhhhhhh che palleeee ancoraaaaa". Basta ci siamo già annoiati (per finta, dietro c'è altro mi sa).


Intendo dire che le misure di questo decreto probabilmente saranno insufficienti ancora, il che procrastinarera' ulteriormente la fine di questa situazione. C'è un abisso con la Cina.
E abbiamo già se non sbaglio il doppio dei contagiati per milione di abitanti.


----------



## stany (8 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> verità  che molti non vogliono credere , comunque di solito le persone quando parlano fra loro dicono basta che ci sia la salute  , quindi vi ricordo che è della salute che si parla  ma di tutti anche se i primi che defungono  o muoiono sono le persone anziane con problemi o anche chi sfortunato non ce la fa.
> Così si cerca di ridurre l'affluenza per le terapie  assistite  da macchinari , con i tagli trentennali alla sanità sono stati ridotti  quei posti  , dalle mie parti  intendo a pochi passi dalla capitale , quando mio padre ci sarebbe servita la terapia assistita il nostro ospedale , ahimè ora chiuso anzi è diventato un polo ambulatoriale, era stata tagliata per risparmiare vi parlo dai tempi del berlusca , Amato e Prodi si doveva risparmiare per entrare in europa .


A Cuba dicevano che morivano di fame,però avevano un medico ogni cento abitanti! 
Ed una sanità migliore di quella degli stati uniti...


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si
> Ti informo che non sono scema
> Vedi perché penso che il confronto non sia possibile ?


Quindi?
Cosa cambierà nella tua vita?
Pensi che questo sia sufficiente?
Impressioni?
Sei d'accordo?
Su questa ci si confronta.


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> L'atteggiamento dei media e della maggior parte dei politici è da corte marziale! Divulgano la bozza incompleta del decreto sapendo benissimo che avrebbe provocato solo panico e una nuova ondata di gente che saccheggia i supermercati.


Ps appena fatta la spesa. Non c'era nessuno.


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> A Cuba dicevano che morivano di fame,però avevano un medico ogni cento abitanti!
> Ed una sanità migliore di quella degli stati uniti...


Morivano perché non c'era niente.
Nel periodo especial vedevi la gente dimagrire giorno per giorno.
Andavi sempre in giro con una borsa. Metti che improvvisamente quel giorno c'erano i fagioli... Compravi i fagioli.


----------



## stany (8 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Intendo dire che le misure di questo decreto probabilmente saranno insufficienti ancora, il che procrastinarera' ulteriormente la fine di questa situazione. C'è un abisso con la Cina.
> E abbiamo già se non sbaglio il doppio dei contagiati per milione di abitanti.


Vorresti vivere in Cina oppure in Corea del Nord?

È la democrazia , bellezza! 

(Ed anche la stampa,e l'informazione in genere,che appena sanno qualcosa, lo pubblicano,facendo scappare i buoi per poi chiudere la stalla ; altro che misure inefficaci!)


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Vorresti vivere in Cina oppure in Corea del Nord?
> 
> È la democrazia , bellezza!
> 
> (Ed anche la stampa,e l'informazione in genere,che appena sanno qualcosa, lo pubblicano,facendo scappare i buoi per poi chiudere la stalla ; altro che misure inefficaci!)


Vorrei avere una classe politica decente.
Del mio sindaco sono soddisfatto però


----------



## Darietto (8 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ps appena fatta la spesa. Non c'era nessuno.


Io sono obbligato ad andare al supermercato, che si trova in un centro commerciale. E proprio seguendo (anche) i consigli degli "esperti", ho evitato di fare scorte. Adesso ho il frigo vuoto e dovrò per forza fare la spesa, almeno, per tre giorni. 

p.s. dove hai fatto la spesa Danny?


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Io sono obbligato ad andare al supermercato, che si trova in un centro commerciale. E proprio seguendo (anche) i consigli degli "esperti", ho evitato di fare scorte. Adesso ho il frigo vuoto e dovrò per forza fare la spesa, almeno, per tre giorni.
> 
> p.s. dove hai fatto la spesa Danny?


Carrefour Express. Cassiera coi guanti senza mascherina che starnutiva nel gomito.
Sono stato a più di un metro...


----------



## stany (8 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Morivano perché non c'era niente.
> Nel periodo especial vedevi la gente dimagrire giorno per giorno.
> Andavi sempre in giro con una borsa. Metti che improvvisamente quel giorno c'erano i fagioli... Compravi i fagioli.


Embargo.....crisi del turismo,la maggior industria; caduta del muro e conseguente ritiro degli aiuti dall'URSS? 
Basta vedere il Venezuela: il secondo produttore di petrolio in ginocchio.


----------



## stany (8 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ps appena fatta la spesa. Non c'era nessuno.


Tutti morti?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2020)

Quando, in tempi normali, guardo la televisione se il giornalista o il conduttore dice “guardate” cambio canale. Trovo che sia un modo di rivolgersi al pubblico irrispettoso.
Quindi chi qui si rivolge agli altri dicendo “guarda!” oppure “hai capito?” sta utilizzando una modalità comunicativa irrispettosa.
Capisco che per alcuni può essere tranquillizzante sentirsi tra chi ha capito tutto, perché dominare il pensiero dà l’illusione di dominare la realtà. Va benissimo. Ma senza trattare da deficiente chi non è emotivamente coinvolto. Non è necessario essere in ansia per seguire le indicazioni di prudenza per non allargare l’epidemia e mettere in difficoltà il sistema sanitario.
Il problema era questo un mese fa, resta questo ora.


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

Ci spostiamo nel thread dedicato che qui in effetti siamo un po' OT?


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

Il Thread è in Mondo Reale e si chiama Covid-19.
Grazie!!!
Rispondiamoci là.


----------



## spleen (8 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando, in tempi normali, guardo la televisione se il giornalista o il conduttore dice “guardate” cambio canale. Trovo che sia un modo di rivolgersi al pubblico irrispettoso.
> Quindi chi qui si rivolge agli altri dicendo “guarda!” oppure “hai capito?” sta utilizzando una modalità comunicativa irrispettosa.
> Capisco che per alcuni può essere tranquillizzante sentirsi tra chi ha capito tutto, perché dominare il pensiero dà l’illusione di dominare la realtà. Va benissimo. Ma senza trattare da deficiente chi non è emotivamente coinvolto. Non è necessario essere in ansia per seguire le indicazioni di prudenza per non allargare l’epidemia e mettere in difficoltà il sistema sanitario.
> Il problema era questo un mese fa, resta questo ora.


E allora cambia canale, che te ne stai a fare qui.
Non ci arrivi proprio a capire che il problema non è l'allarmismo o meno ma la libera discussione attorno ad un problema che riguarda tutti e che se qualcuno dà dell' incoscente a chi non ha paura per contro ci sono persone come te e nocciola il cui unico contributo alla discussione è stato quello di prendere una posizione diametralmente contraria solo per dire che i cretini sono quelli che hanno paura o che si preoccupano.

Avete trasformato la discussione in una sterile partita di calcio, cazzo.

Rispondi a queste domande:
Ti va bene la gestione della crisi?
Non hai niente da dire di costruttivo (costruttivo, capito?) invece di lamentarti che qualcuno ti dà addosso e che tu sei tanto tranquilla?


----------



## spleen (8 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ho scritto che elencare i morti non serve a nulla
> Non ho detto che lo hai fatto tu
> In generale non solo qui appaiono statistiche grafici e conteggi
> Nessuno nega che ci sia un problema
> ...


E perciò chi qui dentro cerca pacatamente di discutere sulla cosa è assimilato alla pletora di cretini che ti circondano in pratica.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> E allora cambia canale, che te ne stai a fare qui.
> *Non ci arrivi proprio a capire* che il problema non è l'allarmismo o meno ma la libera discussione attorno ad un problema che riguarda tutti e che se qualcuno dà dell' incoscente a chi non ha paura per contro *ci sono persone come te e nocciola il cui unico contributo alla discussione è stato quello di prendere una posizione diametralmente contraria solo per dire che i cretini sono quelli che hanno paura o che si preoccupano.
> 
> Avete trasformato la discussione in una sterile partita di calcio, cazzo.*
> ...


Quando tutto sarà passato, rileggerai e ti scuserai. Almeno da te me lo aspetto. 
Per me è costruttivo cercare di contribuire a mantenersi sereni. 
Per il resto ho seguito le indicazioni senza strapparmi i capelli e non mi sono lamentata di niente.
Non ho competenze per valutare la gestione della situazione.
Ho organizzato cose minime che riguardavano qualche centinaia  di persone e ho verificato che una esigua minoranza, fisiologica, può creare difficoltà. Ho chiaro che nella situazione attuale i politici seguono le indicazioni degli esperti perché non hanno competenze specifiche. Poi vedo quelli che cercano di trarre vantaggio dalla confusione della gente, ma sono quelli che mi facevano schifo anche prima.


----------



## spleen (8 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando tutto sarà passato, rileggerai e ti scuserai. Almeno da te me lo aspetto.
> Per me è costruttivo cercare di contribuire a mantenersi sereni.
> Per il resto ho seguito le indicazioni senza strapparmi i capelli e non mi sono lamentata di niente.
> Non ho competenze per valutare la gestione della situazione.
> Ho organizzato cose minime che riguardavano qualche centinaia  di persone e ho verificato che una esigua minoranza, fisiologica, può creare difficoltà. Ho chiaro che nella situazione attuale i politici seguono le indicazioni degli esperti perché non hanno competenze specifiche. Poi vedo quelli che cercano di trarre vantaggio dalla confusione della gente, ma sono quelli che mi facevano schifo anche prima.


Mi scuserò con te quando lo farai tu, per i tentativo dell' altro ieri di screditare quello che dicevo con la faccenda del penitenziagite e delle sveglie, sulla quale ho sorvolato e che non ho gradito affatto, visto che adesso tendi a personalizzare la cosa.
Non ho nessuna difficoltà a interloquire pacatamente con le persone, con te men che meno, specialmente quando argomentano senza prendermi per il culo.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> E perciò chi qui dentro cerca pacatamente di discutere sulla cosa è assimilato alla pletora di cretini che ti circondano in pratica.


Un altro che non mi legge 
Chi discute pacatamente no.  Esattamente come ne discuto io con chi non è in panico 
Io qui ho letto allarmismo. Lo stesso che poi fa andare in stazione di notte. Non sempre , a volte e non vedo perché non posso condividere la sensazione che ho avuto 
Ripeto secondo me parlare tutto il giorno di questo virus non aiuta. Ne qui ne in televisione ne in nessun altro posto
Mia mamma era tranquilla fino due gg fa. Ora sono due giorni che bersagliata dalla tv è insopportabile.
Giusto per fare un esempio che elencare malati e morti e non i guariti per esempio non aiuta nessuno 
Ok l’informazione ma a tutto c’è un limite


----------



## spleen (8 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Un altro che non mi legge
> Chi discute pacatamente no.  Esattamente come ne discuto io con chi non è in panico
> Io qui ho letto allarmismo. Lo stesso che poi fa andare in stazione di notte. Non sempre , a volte e non vedo perché non posso condividere la sensazione che ho avuto
> Ripeto secondo me parlare tutto il giorno di questo virus non aiuta. Ne qui ne in televisione ne in nessun altro posto
> ...


Ma il contrario non ti sembra sia censura?
Il problema non è, presumo, il fatto di parlarne, il problema è il modo in cui se ne parla.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma il contrario non ti sembra sia censura?
> Il problema non è, presumo, il fatto di parlarne, il problema è il modo in cui se ne parla.


Bravissimo 
È il modo e la frequenza 
Abbiamo capito che c’è un problema e che siamo in emergenza. Continuare a ribadirlo secondo me non serve a nulla


----------



## bettypage (8 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando, in tempi normali, guardo la televisione se il giornalista o il conduttore dice “guardate” cambio canale. Trovo che sia un modo di rivolgersi al pubblico irrispettoso.
> Quindi chi qui si rivolge agli altri dicendo “guarda!” oppure “hai capito?” sta utilizzando una modalità comunicativa irrispettosa.
> Capisco che per alcuni può essere tranquillizzante sentirsi tra chi ha capito tutto, perché dominare il pensiero dà l’illusione di dominare la realtà. Va benissimo. Ma senza trattare da deficiente chi non è emotivamente coinvolto. Non è necessario essere in ansia per seguire le indicazioni di prudenza per non allargare l’epidemia e mettere in difficoltà il sistema sanitario.
> Il problema era questo un mese fa, resta questo ora.


Il "guarda" che ho usato nel mio post non sta per "povera stupida che non capisci" ma per "nota che cosa mi è successo", portavo un esempio di comportamento che io reputo irresponsabile. Lo riporto proprio per confrontarmi.


----------



## spleen (8 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Bravissimo
> È il modo e la frequenza
> Abbiamo capito che c’è un problema e che siamo in emergenza. Continuare a ribadirlo secondo me non serve a nulla


Però, come non puoi fermare la diffusione del virus (io penso che prima o dopo ce lo passeremo tutti) non puoi nemmeno imporre all' informazione dei criteri di esposizione del problema.
Poi scusa, non ho capito dove vivi, io qua la gente le vedo tutto sommato tranquilla, si sta tutti a casa ma non ho mai assistito a scene di panico.


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> ma chi si affida?
> Ancora una volta ripeto che è inutile che io scriva. Purtroppo non sono in grado di scrivere in italiano
> Davvero leggo i tuoi post in mia risposta e mi sembrano rivolti a altro. Ma colpa mia ovviamente


tutti ci stiamo affidando.
E' un'altra realtà.

Volenti o nolenti (dolenti) tocca affidarsi.

Quello su cui si sta tentando di discutere è il come.
E il quanto la responsabilità individuale conti in quell'obbligo di affidamento.

E quanto il farlo ad cazzum vada a pesare su tutti.

E' stato pesante il tuo entrare a gamba tesa in questo.

Non mi interessa mettermi a difendere chi lo sa fare benissimo da solo.

Ma francamente ho trovato inadeguati (anche e soprattutto rispetto ai comportamenti che descrivi di utilizzare) i toni e i modi.

E a sto giro non funziona, purtroppo, il "me ne fotto".
Mi piacerebbe eh.

Mi piacerebbe un sacco che i deficienti che sono in giro a fare cazzate venissero severamente puniti.

Come i due idioti di codogno in trentino. A cui farei pagare le prestazioni maggiorate del 200%

Ma non accadrà e pantalone provvederà anche agli idioti che mancano di rispetto al lavoro di una botta di persone che si tirano matte per contenere le cazzate altrui.
E adesso le cazzate per essere tali, sono minime.

In questo momento la cazzata di uno, la superficialità di uno, la non capacità di uno di allargare il quadro ricade anche su di me.
Più del solito.

Quindi, se di solito opto per un sano farmi i cazzi miei, sto giro rompo i coglioni a destra e a manca senza farmi la minima remora.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> tutti ci stiamo affidando.
> E' un'altra realtà.
> 
> Volenti o nolenti (dolenti) tocca affidarsi.
> ...


I miei toni? Ho preso della irresponsabile, scema, di quella che ha bisogno i disegnini e i toni sbagliati sono i miei?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Il "guarda" che ho usato nel mio post non sta per "povera stupida che non capisci" ma per "nota che cosa mi è successo", portavo un esempio di comportamento che io reputo irresponsabile. Lo riporto proprio per confrontarmi.


Non ho citato nessuno. Era generale.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Però, come non puoi fermare la diffusione del virus (io penso che prima o dopo ce lo passeremo tutti) non puoi nemmeno imporre all' informazione dei criteri di esposizione del problema.
> Poi scusa, non ho capito dove vivi, io qua la gente le vedo tutto sommato tranquilla, si sta tutti a casa ma non ho mai assistito a scene di panico.


Vivo a Milano
Per panico ho già detto il continuo parlarne con dati catastrofici. Con il guardare storto chi fa un colpo di tosse o uno starnuto. Aprire ogni maniglia con una salviettina diversa e immergersi nell’amuchina ogni 10 min. nom ci sono argomenti che non sia il virus 
Scusa il francesismo ma...che due coglioni (ovviamente il discorso è generico e non riferito a qui) 
Per quanto riguarda l’informazione ringrazio Dio che esista Netflix con le serie tv


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> I miei toni? Ho preso della irresponsabile, scema, di quella che ha bisogno i disegnini e i toni sbagliati sono i miei?


Io ritengo irresponsabile adottare i comportamenti che hai descritto di aver utilizzato.
E lo ribadisco.

Adesso non solo io.
Ho solamente anticipato i tempi.

E in un tempo in cui il tempo dei comunicati ufficiali è costantemente in ritardo sull'accadere, credo di non aver esagerato nella lettura.

Probabilmente, come mi è accaduto a più riprese anche live, di persona avresti potuto sentire il tono della mia voce e avresti sentito la neutralità dell'affermazione.
Come l'hanno sentito le persone a cui l'ho detto di persona.

Quanto ai disegnini, sai benissimo che neppure a me piace l'offesa.
A me piace la discussione anche dura.


----------



## spleen (8 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> I miei toni? Ho preso della irresponsabile, scema, di quella che ha bisogno i disegnini e i toni sbagliati sono i miei?


Uscire dalla logica della contrapposizione muro contro muro però non è una cosa che spetta solo agli altri.


----------



## spleen (8 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io ritengo irresponsabile adottare i comportamenti che hai descritto di aver utilizzato.
> E lo ribadisco.
> 
> Adesso non solo io.
> ...


Condivido in toto, e mi preoccupo perchè anche tu comincia a piacermi....


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Condivido in toto, e mi preoccupo perchè anche tu comincia a piacermi....


Gradisco il piacere e sai che lo ricambio   

Il piacere è una cosa bella. A mio parere. 
E val sempre la pena di goderselo. 

Specialmente quando si hanno le competenze per collocarlo e declinarlo


----------



## spleen (8 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Vivo a Milano
> Per panico ho già detto il continuo parlarne con dati catastrofici. Con il guardare storto chi fa un colpo di tosse o uno starnuto. Aprire ogni maniglia con una salviettina diversa e immergersi nell’amuchina ogni 10 min. nom ci sono argomenti che non sia il virus
> Scusa il francesismo ma...che due coglioni (ovviamente il discorso è generico e non riferito a qui)
> Per quanto riguarda l’informazione ringrazio Dio che esista Netflix con le serie tv


Nei ragionamente in cui mi sono avventurato dentro questo 3d non mi è parso di poter essere assimilato ad una persona che fomenta inutili allarmismi, per contro però, non mi andrebbe nemmeno di rimanere vittima di persone che prive del necessario senso di responsabilità, come i già citati personaggi che evasi dalla zona rossa sono andati a fare le ferie in Trentino.
Resta da capire se quelli in ferie se ne sarebbero andati comunque, allarmismo o non allarmismo. Il problema permane il sistema tutto da trovare su come gestire queste emergenze che ci ha presi alla sprovvista. Colpevolmente secondo me, in quanto la cosa era largamente prevedibile.


----------



## Lara3 (8 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> I miei toni? Ho preso della irresponsabile, scema, di quella che ha bisogno i disegnini e i toni sbagliati sono i miei?


A me non me ne frega nulla di essere presa per una di Fantasilandia, la prendo come un complimento.
Per quello che riguarda la mia posizione ti posso dire che la microbiologia è stata una delle mie materie di studio all’università. Pur non essendo attualmente impegnata nella ricerca le mie opinioni sono quelle di una persona che un minimo di cultura nel campo ce l’ha. 
Se i medici chiedono aiuto e fanno un appello di evitare le uscite indispensabili perché altrimenti si rischia il collasso, allora per rispetto della loro professione, per responsabilità verso tutti gli altri, BISOGNA FARLO.
Un medico contagiato è fuori dal lavoro per almeno 1 mese. Già mancano adesso, immaginatevi ancora altri reparti interi chiusi e decine di medici ed infermieri in quarantena.
Io dico che per il bene di tutti un aperitivo fuori può aspettare.


----------



## Lara3 (8 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io ritengo irresponsabile adottare i comportamenti che hai descritto di aver utilizzato.
> E lo ribadisco.
> 
> Adesso non solo io.
> ...


Ma i disegni con le istruzioni gli hanno fatto veramente: io li trovo dappertutto: entrata supermercato, scuola.
Allora mica mi devo offendere perché pensano che non lo capisco.
È un modo di comunicare in modo più efficace.


----------



## spleen (8 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> A me non me ne frega nulla di essere presa per una di Fantasilandia, la prendo come un complimento.
> Per quello che riguarda la mia posizione ti posso dire che la microbiologia è stata una delle mie materie di studio all’università. Pur non essendo attualmente impegnata nella ricerca le mie opinioni sono quelle di una persona che un minimo di cultura nel campo ce l’ha.
> *Se i medici chiedono aiuto e fanno un appello di evitare le uscite indispensabili perché altrimenti si rischia il collasso, allora per rispetto della loro professione, per responsabilità verso tutti gli altri, BISOGNA FARLO.*
> Un medico contagiato è fuori dal lavoro per almeno 1 mese. Già mancano adesso, immaginatevi ancora altri reparti interi chiusi e decine di medici ed infermieri in quarantena.
> Io dico che per il bene di tutti un aperitivo fuori può aspettare.


Mia figlia me ne sta raccontando di tutti i colori...


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma i disegni con le istruzioni gli hanno fatto veramente: io li trovo dappertutto: entrata supermercato, scuola.
> Allora mica mi devo offendere perché pensano che non lo capisco.
> È un modo di comunicare in modo più efficace.


Lo so.
E' necessario tenendo conto del fatto che tendenzialmente la comprensione di testi più lunghi di dieci righe è difficoltosa.

Oltre a questo l'immagine, per qualcuno (non per tutti, per me no per esempio) è più immediata ed efficace.

Però messa in certi termini diventa una offesa.
Io lo dico quando perdo la pazienza :"ma devo farti il disegno???"

E quando mi dicono che ho offeso, di solito confermo che l'intenzione era esattamente quella.
Contestualizzando l'offesa.

Nel senso che è rivolta a quel comportamento che ritengo idiota, stupido, inadeguato.
E non alla globalità della persona.

Io penso che @Nocciola abbia eluso il quadro generale, come lo penso di @Brunetta.
Ma questo non va minimamente ad intaccare l'immagine che ho in me di loro.
Nel senso che le ritengo comunque entrambe persone valide e con cui ho il piacere di potermi confrontare.

Una cosa non esclude l'altra.
E una cosa non intacca l'altra.

Detto questo condivido quel che hai detto riguardo il sovraccarico, non solo lavorativo ma anche emotivo dei medici e del personale sanitario.
In famiglia ne ho qualcuno. Sono stanchi. Stanchi non fisicamente. Stanchi anche emotivamente.
E preoccupati anche di questo.

Perchè è troppo presto per esserlo.

Stamattina ho sentito uno di loro.
Mi diceva che la sensazione è di star partecipando contemporaneamente ad una maratona e ad una gara di velocità.
Con addosso il carico di allenamenti non scaricati.

Forse perchè per me non sono solo medici "lontani" ma persone umane di cui ascolto anche i risvolti emotivi.
Compartecipo della loro stanchezza. DEl timore per le decisioni che devono costantemente prendere.

E a maggior ragione ho qualche motivo oltre ai miei per rimandare alla responsabilità.
Il personale sanitario è umano.
E hanno emozioni.
Non averne cura, anche usando rigidamente i comportamenti adeguati, è un modo per preservare oppure no il sistema tutto.

Ma la mia sensazione è che si parli di queste persone come se fossero solo prestatori d'opera.


----------



## Lara3 (8 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lo so.
> E' necessario tenendo conto del fatto che tendenzialmente la comprensione di testi più lunghi di dieci righe è difficoltosa.
> 
> Oltre a questo l'immagine, per qualcuno (non per tutti, per me no per esempio) è più immediata ed efficace.
> ...


Quoto. 
Il personale sanitario non è sufficiente, ha bisogno d’aiuto. Molti di loro lavorano senza protezione, mi sembra un dovere per ognuno limitare la diffusione di questo virus.
Ho sentito i loro loro appelli come una richiesta d’aiuto. Ci chiedono aiuto in modo che loro possano aiutare chi è in stato d’emergenza.
Atteggiamenti che io 10 giorni  fa reputavo già inopportuni, adesso vengono indicati come vietati nei vari manifesti, depliant che vengono distribuiti.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma i disegni con le istruzioni gli hanno fatto veramente: io li trovo dappertutto: entrata supermercato, scuola.
> Allora mica mi devo offendere perché pensano che non lo capisco.
> È un modo di comunicare in modo più efficace.


Ahahahs
Che fai giri la frittata? L’hai detto come se fossi scema a non capire. 
esci dal personaggio di Fantaghiró che i 15 anni li hai passati anche tu da  un po’


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Il personale sanitario non è sufficiente, ha bisogno d’aiuto. Molti di loro lavorano senza protezione, mi sembra un dovere per ognuno limitare la diffusione di questo virus.
> Ho sentito i loro loro appelli come una richiesta d’aiuto. Ci chiedono aiuto in modo che loro possano aiutare chi è in stato d’emergenza.
> Atteggiamenti che io 10 giorni  fa reputavo già inopportuni, adesso vengono indicati come vietati nei vari manifesti, depliant che vengono distribuiti.


Anche a me sembra non solo un dovere. Ma un imperativo.

Mi sembra evidente che in questo momento stia emergendo la connessione stretta fra sistemi. (sanitario, economico, sociale, etc etc).

I comportamenti di ognuno ricadono su tutti. Con tempi velocissimi. Diminuendo lo spazio di azione.
Non si può ragionare in termini individuali ma al contempo serve un forte senso di responsabilità individuale.

Si sta comunque rincorrendo il tempo in un contesto in cui, a differenza della Cina per dire, le persone non hanno il senso della collettività e men che meno ubbidiscono al volo.

E questo è un grosso problema.

Han provato a farci bollire piano piano come la rana.
Il punto è che l'aggrapparsi alla "normalità" che è saltata ben più di un mese fa, ha depotenziato e un sacco di gente finirà a sentirsi come la rana buttata in botta nell'acqua bollente.

E di questa gente ho paura.

Come in tutto le cose, il problema non è mai l'impatto. 
Ma la tenuta sul medio lungo periodo.


----------



## Lara3 (8 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ahahahs
> Che fai giri la frittata? L’hai detto come se fossi scema a non capire.
> esci dal personaggio di Fantaghiró che i 15 anni li hai passati anche tu da  un po’


Prendila come vuoi, qui stiamo parlando dell’opportunità di cambiare o no le abitudini. Con fatica, perché molti non sono convinti ancora che è necessario. O almeno i giorni scorsi non lo erano.


----------



## bettypage (8 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lo so.
> E' necessario tenendo conto del fatto che tendenzialmente la comprensione di testi più lunghi di dieci righe è difficoltosa.
> 
> Oltre a questo l'immagine, per qualcuno (non per tutti, per me no per esempio) è più immediata ed efficace.
> ...


Ho  amici e parenti medici, da anni lamentano la mancanza di rispetto per la loro figura. Chi lavora in ospedale non sa mai con certezza quando finirà il turno. Quando sono andata un 24 dicembre, in gravidanza per controlli, sentivo una dottoressa affranta nel giustificare alla figlia che non poteva stare con lei a natale. Vivono il lavoro come una famiglia. Sono persone straordinarie che devono mediare continuamente. Molti usano psicofarmaci per reggere il carico.
Leggevo del direttore di un ospedale che ha chiesto supporto psicologico.
Stanno cominciando con l'adottare criteri di priorità in base all'età.


----------



## Marjanna (8 Marzo 2020)

Letto poco fa: _Ufffffffffffffff ma la festa della donna chiusi in casa? _
Mi si è bloccato lo stomaco.


----------



## Lara3 (8 Marzo 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ho  amici e parenti medici, da anni lamentano la mancanza di rispetto per la loro figura. Chi lavora in ospedale non sa mai con certezza quando finirà il turno. Quando sono andata un 24 dicembre, in gravidanza per controlli, sentivo una dottoressa affranta nel giustificare alla figlia che non poteva stare con lei a natale. Vivono il lavoro come una famiglia. Sono persone straordinarie che devono mediare continuamente. Molti usano psicofarmaci per reggere il carico.
> Leggevo del direttore di un'ospedale che ha chiesto supporto psicologico.
> Stanno cominciando con l'adottare criteri di priorità in base all'età.


Ed io non vedo  come possono aumentare il numero di medici, a parte anticipare la laurea di quelli dell’ultimo anno. Medici in pensione ... già vanno in pensione tardi. Quindi chiedere a medici di oltre 70 anni di ritornare. Ma non erano gli anziani quelli più esposti ?
Allora come aumentare il numero di medici ?
Già vengono contagiati o messi in quarantena, quindi sono sempre meno.
Mentre il numero di malati cresce velocemente.


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ho  amici e parenti medici, da anni lamentano la mancanza di rispetto per la loro figura. Chi lavora in ospedale non sa mai con certezza quando finirà il turno. Quando sono andata un 24 dicembre, in gravidanza per controlli, sentivo una dottoressa affranta nel giustificare alla figlia che non poteva stare con lei a natale. Vivono il lavoro come una famiglia. Sono persone straordinarie che devono mediare continuamente. Molti usano psicofarmaci per reggere il carico.
> Leggevo del direttore di un'ospedale che ha chiesto supporto psicologico.
> Stanno cominciando con l'adottare criteri di priorità in base all'età.


Sarà durissima per loro. Loro in particolare. 
Decidere in prima persona non è mai facile.

Farlo in stato di tensione, timore, non chiarezza delle informazioni e incognita è ben peggiore. 
E non c'è formazione che possa preparare.


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Letto poco fa: _Ufffffffffffffff ma la festa della donna chiusi in casa? _
> Mi si è bloccato lo stomaco.


a me parte l'embolo. 

E coltivo lo stupore, se no finisco nel disprezzo.


----------



## isabel (8 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> a me parte l'embolo.
> 
> E coltivo lo stupore, se no finisco nel disprezzo.


Ecco appunto, si diceva della rabbia.


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Ecco appunto, si diceva della rabbia.


Esatto    

Ho invitato a quel tavolo stupore, gratitudine, affetto...e una sorta di spiritualità antroplogica.
Tutti insieme si bilanciano. 

La rabbia è una buona energia. In termini generali. E la riconosco come una mia energia. Abbiamo una lunga storia insieme. 
Ma se non è bilanciata diventa un inferno freddo in cui sono già stata. Non desidero tornarci. 
Ci ho impiegato mezza vita per attraversarlo. 

Sono attenta.


----------



## isabel (8 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Un altro che non mi legge
> Chi discute pacatamente no.  Esattamente come ne discuto io con chi non è in panico
> Io qui ho letto allarmismo. Lo stesso che poi fa andare in stazione di notte. Non sempre , a volte e non vedo perché non posso condividere la sensazione che ho avuto
> Ripeto secondo me parlare tutto il giorno di questo virus non aiuta. Ne qui ne in televisione ne in nessun altro posto
> ...


Però condividere notizie e porsi interrogativi non è allarmismo. 
E mi spiace che tua mamma sia in allerta. La mia lo è spesso (per ragioni diverse) ma una particolare attenzione, per quanto possa disturbarti è assolutamente normale che la abbia. 

Come te, anche gli altri esprimono sensazioni e reazioni a quelle altrui. 
Non lo trovi normale?


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Letto poco fa: _Ufffffffffffffff ma la festa della donna chiusi in casa? _
> Mi si è bloccato lo stomaco.


Davvero.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Però condividere notizie e porsi interrogativi non è allarmismo.
> E mi spiace che tua mamma sia in allerta. La mia lo è spesso (per ragioni diverse) ma una particolare attenzione, per quanto possa disturbarti è assolutamente normale che la abbia.
> 
> Come te, anche gli altri esprimono sensazioni e reazioni a quelle altrui.
> Non lo trovi normale?


Riprovo ma giuro che è l’ultima volta 
Va bene condividere non va bene per me che sia diventato, in generale, l’unico argomento di conversazione 
Non va bene parlare dei contagiati e dei morti per tutto il giorno e accennare ai guariti una volta scarsa al giorno 
Non va bene non accettare che ci sia chi per fortuna non vive nell’angoscia d tacciarlo per irresponsabile.
Questo non è confronto é non accettare chi non ha il nostro stato d’animo
Poi però quando si risponde con la stessa moneta ci si offende 
E non c’è disegnino che tenga in questo caso
Io non mi sento superiore a nessuno, mi piacerebbe che fosse così anche per gli altri soprattutto per chi superiore non è 
E qui la chiudo
Lascio il 3d a chi ha capito tutto e può continuare a fare disegnini per gli ignoranti come me


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

Mi spiegate perché state litigando sull'argomento?
Cerchiamo di confrontarci senza andare sul personale.
Penso che tutti qui abbiano cambiato la loro vita già da un po'.
Adesso siamo anche obbligati a farlo.
Dispiace a tutti.
Annullare la propria vita sociale è pesante per tutti, credo.
Ognuno di noi rinuncia a qualcosa.
Manteniamo la calma nel discutere e TRASFERIAMOCI nel thread apposito onde lasciar cadere le discussioni di questo.


----------



## ologramma (8 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> A Cuba dicevano che morivano di fame,però avevano un medico ogni cento abitanti!
> Ed una sanità migliore di quella degli stati uniti...


sempre perchè quei coglioni degli americani mettono ora come prima le sanzioni, agiscono come quelli che ti mettono il coltello alla gola oppure  ti dicono fai come dico io.
Poi si è visto i casini che hanno combinato


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Mi spiegate perché state litigando sull'argomento?
> Cerchiamo di confrontarci senza andare sul personale.
> Penso che tutti qui abbiano cambiato la loro vita già da un po'.
> Adesso siamo anche obbligati a farlo.
> ...


Se ti dessi dell’ignorante che ha bisogno dei disegni tu cosa faresti?
Da chi sono partite le offese?


----------



## Skorpio (8 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Però, come non puoi fermare la diffusione del virus (io penso che prima o dopo ce lo passeremo tutti)


Sarebbe un bel punto di partenza condiviso

Non tanto perché necessariamente vero, ma perché almeno consentirebbe di pulire il campo da quella che io credo sia una serie di equivoci che si intersecano come note distonate, in questa discussione

Io ad esempio ho percepito qua e la delle note che somigliano a un
"siamo in agonia nell'attesa di capire se si supera indenni (no contagio) o se ci tocca attraversare il fosso (l'ho beccata pure io) e se si riuscirà a superare il fosso senza affogare (sono salvo! È fatta!) 

Io credo che @Brunetta e @Nocciola semplicemente volessero prendere distanza da  questo approccio alla discussione, e mi sto spingendo ora sulla percezione mia della percezione loro) 

Tutto questo, eventi raccomandazioni, misure, lacune, paure, e stronzate varie a parte. 

Appunto fissare invece il punto di partenza che dici te, e condividerlo emotivamente (diciamo così) sarebbe forse un buon punto di partenza comune per una discussione "serena" 

Forse..


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sarebbe un bel punto di partenza condiviso
> 
> Non tanto perché necessariamente vero, ma perché almeno consentirebbe di pulire il campo da quella che io credo sia una serie di equivoci che si intersecano come note distonate, in questa discussione
> 
> ...


Cazzo scrivo male ma qualcuno ancora capisce
Grazie Gesù


----------



## spleen (8 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sarebbe un bel punto di partenza condiviso
> 
> Non tanto perché necessariamente vero, ma perché almeno consentirebbe di pulire il campo da quella che io credo sia una serie di equivoci che si intersecano come note distonate, in questa discussione
> 
> ...


Condivido (quasi) in toto. Mi permetto di osservare come gli interventi del sottoscritto, che è arrivato nella discussione abbastanza, tardi siano stati perlopiù improntati al tentativo di portare la discussione su parametri generali, (le famose domande che mi facevo e che facevo sulla gestione della crisi, prendendo atto di quello che stava succedendo). Mi si è risposto dileggiandomi.
E si è proceduto con questa assurda partita di boxe dove presunti catastrofisti si oppongono a presunti menefreghisti.
Basta leggere gli ultimi 10 post per vedere che nulla nella discussione è cambiato.
Se vogliamo adossarne la responsabilità solo a d una parte mi spiegate che cavolo serve continuare a discutere?


----------



## isabel (8 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Riprovo ma giuro che è l’ultima volta
> Va bene condividere non va bene per me che sia diventato, in generale, l’unico argomento di conversazione
> Non va bene parlare dei contagiati e dei morti per tutto il giorno e accennare ai guariti una volta scarsa al giorno
> Non va bene non accettare che ci sia chi per fortuna non vive nell’angoscia d tacciarlo per irresponsabile.
> ...


Dunque.
Io non leggo nessun superiore, leggo contributi interessanti, anche i tuoi lo sono...leggerti mi da una visione ulteriore della situazione.
Delle schermaglie e delle battutine, non so che dirti. Non conosco il grado di confidenza tra te e @Lara3.

Per la questione della irresponsabilità.
Io ti ho sentita come "distaccata", ti ho scritto "non è una saga" infatti.
Se poi, seppur con distacco, ti attieni alle regole di distanza sociale, a me personalmente interessa poco del tuo livello teorico di responsabilità.
A me interessa che tutti siano almeno disciplinati.

Poi sì, trovo disturbante (ma utile) anche il diffuso lamento riguardo l'allarmismo e le limitazioni tardive ma giustamente imposte.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Dunque.
> Io non leggo nessun superiore, leggo contributi interessanti, anche i tuoi lo sono...leggerti mi da una visione ulteriore della situazione.
> Delle schermaglie e delle battutine, non so che dirti. Non conosco il grado di confidenza tra te e @Lara3.
> 
> ...


Non so se sono distaccata non sono preoccupata 
Nel senso che non sono preoccupata del virus come malattia 
Ovvio che sono preoccupata per tutte le conseguenze 
Economiche sanitarie e sociali
Trovo eccessivi certi comportamenti che sfiorano il paranoico
Sarò sfortunata ma sono circondata da persone così che per altro se leggessero alcuni interventi qui si butterebbero dal balcone prima che li uccida il virus. 
e non è colpa di questi interventi ma appunto alimentano chi già di per suo sta messo maluccio
Da qui il rifiuto di questo martellamento di informazioni sul virus 
Mi indispone


----------



## isabel (8 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Esatto
> 
> Ho invitato a quel tavolo stupore, gratitudine, affetto...e una sorta di spiritualità antroplogica.
> Tutti insieme si bilanciano.
> ...


Per diverse ragioni, in questo periodo, mi accompagna da alleata, come non mai. 
E spesso, spessissimo si trasforma in sorriso a volte risata piena...un po' il processo che descriveva @Skorpio stamane.

Ad andare avanti diventerebbe un OT nell'OT.


----------



## isabel (8 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non so se sono distaccata non sono preoccupata
> Nel senso che non sono preoccupata del virus come malattia
> Ovvio che sono preoccupata per tutte le conseguenze
> Economiche sanitarie e sociali
> ...


Capisco. 
Ma spero capirai anche tu che non per tutti gli interventi di @danny, @spleen, @ipazia o i miei sono fonte di paura non contenibile e, addirittura, esistono anche persone che hanno un rapporto diverso con la paura e se ne giovano. 
Ognuno è responsabile della propria paura e di se' in generale. 
Non è in carico a chi scrive l'onere di non impaurire. 
Ad ognuno va la propria responsabilità. 
Non trovi?


----------



## Martes (8 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sarebbe un bel punto di partenza condiviso
> 
> Non tanto perché necessariamente vero, ma perché almeno consentirebbe di pulire il campo da quella che io credo sia una serie di equivoci che si intersecano come note distonate, in questa discussione
> 
> ...


Ecco, è proprio questo il punto.

Ho visto un dialogo tra sordi e concetti che condividevo espressi con supponenza e con violenza e - limite mio pure questo, come infiniti altri - non riesco a stare in situazioni così.


----------



## bluestar02 (8 Marzo 2020)

Sono in Lombardia con la mia gut





Nocciola ha detto:


> Non so se sono distaccata non sono preoccupata
> Nel senso che non sono preoccupata del virus come malattia
> Ovvio che sono preoccupata per tutte le conseguenze
> Economiche sanitarie e sociali
> ...


Condivido. Io in questo momento sto vivendo un qualcosa di surreale. Questa mattina sono uscito a fare una passeggiata, quando sono rientrato a casa ho trovato parcheggiate di fronte a casa una macchina e un furgone con targa diplomatica. Poi ho visto un gruppo di persone che andava e veniva da casa portando dentro scatoloni e apparecchi tecnici. Ho capito che la vita con un capitano dei Marines sarà comunque sempre ricca di imprevisti. In buona sostanza lei non mi aveva avvisato che aveva fatto una richiesta diciamo di carattere preventivo per il coronavirus. Al momento siamo a casa in Lombardia quindi in zona rossa. Al momento i tecnici hanno attrezzato nello sgabuzzino di casa una stanza dedicata alla disinfezione totale a base di potentissime lampade UV. Tutto quello che arriva in casa Viene preventivamente sterilizzato non solo, sono arrivati scatoloni di cibi liofilizzati voglio dire pasti preconfezionati già completamente cucinati soltanto da reidratare tipo quelli che mangiano gli astronauti sufficienti per 6 mesi. Oltre a questo in giardino è stata montata una doccia per decontaminazione. E sono arrivate anche due due tute ad altissima protezione da bio contaminanti dotate di autorespiratore. Sinceramente mi sembra di stare sul set di 007 però lei è stata categorica non si fida assolutamente delle misure messe in atto dal governo italiano. Se proprio dovesse succedere qualcosa abbiamo due posti in rianimazione presso la base l'ospedale della base militare americana di Napoli. Per me è paranoia Per lei è un approccio realistico e pragmatico ad un'emergenza. È molto interessante per me venire a conoscenza di tutte queste sfaccettature della personalità della mia futura moglie. È soltanto un po' inquietante la luce azzurra che proviene dallo sgabuzzino ogni tanto


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se ti dessi dell’ignorante che ha bisogno dei disegni tu cosa faresti?
> Da chi sono partite le offese?


Non lo so.
Ma proprio per questo, lascerei cadere questa discussione andando più sul pezzo nell'altra.


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Sono in Lombardia con la mia gut
> Condivido. Io in questo momento sto vivendo un qualcosa di surreale. Questa mattina sono uscito a fare una passeggiata, quando sono rientrato a casa ho trovato parcheggiate di fronte a casa una macchina e un furgone con targa diplomatica. Poi ho visto un gruppo di persone che andava e veniva da casa portando dentro scatoloni e apparecchi tecnici. Ho capito che la vita con un capitano dei Marines sarà comunque sempre ricca di imprevisti. In buona sostanza lei non mi aveva avvisato che aveva fatto una richiesta diciamo di carattere preventivo per il coronavirus. Al momento siamo a casa in Lombardia quindi in zona rossa. Al momento i tecnici hanno attrezzato nello sgabuzzino di casa una stanza dedicata alla disinfezione totale a base di potentissime lampade UV. Tutto quello che arriva in casa Viene preventivamente sterilizzato non solo, sono arrivati scatoloni di cibi liofilizzati voglio dire pasti preconfezionati già completamente cucinati soltanto da reidratare tipo quelli che mangiano gli astronauti sufficienti per 6 mesi. Oltre a questo in giardino è stata montata una doccia per decontaminazione. E sono arrivate anche due due tute ad altissima protezione da bio contaminanti dotate di autorespiratore. Sinceramente mi sembra di stare sul set di 007 però lei è stata categorica non si fida assolutamente delle misure messe in atto dal governo italiano. Se proprio dovesse succedere qualcosa abbiamo due posti in rianimazione presso la base l'ospedale della base militare americana di Napoli. Per me è paranoia Per lei è un approccio realistico e pragmatico ad un'emergenza. È molto interessante per me venire a conoscenza di tutte queste sfaccettature della personalità della mia futura moglie. È soltanto un po' inquietante la luce azzurra che proviene dallo sgabuzzino ogni tanto


Ellamadonna.
Che mi dici invece dei 30.000 soldati USA appena arrivati?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> Ma proprio per questo, lascerei cadere questa discussione andando più sul pezzo nell'altra.


Non lo so? Va be
Prendi sempre posizione mi raccomando


----------



## Lara3 (8 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se ti dessi dell’ignorante che ha bisogno dei disegni tu cosa faresti?
> Da chi sono partite le offese?


Non ho usato la parola ignorante nei tuoi confronti. 
Se si continua a fare la vita di prima mentre le scuole sono chiuse ( per un preciso motivo), mentre  lo stato con i suoi poteri cerca in tutti i modi di limitare l’infezione, mentre si sente che gli ospedali sono carichi di lavoro, le possibilità sono molteplici :
Irresponsabilità,  mancata e non efficace informazione, menefreghismo, esagerato ottimismo ( in base a cosa ?), ignoranza e probabilmente ancora altri motivi che non mi vengono in mente.
Se dico che forse i disegni / disegnini sui volantini possano far capire di più come è la situazione a chi non l’ha capito e continua a prendere l’aperitivo è per l’esasperazione nel vedere la gente che sta banalizzando quello che sta succedendo. 
E vedo ancora più grave il fatto che qualcuno che non ha saputo resistere ad un aperitivo fuori diventa un numero ( o dieci)  in più fra i contagiati con le conseguenze che ormai tutti conosciamo, piuttosto chi ha avuto l’idea di spiegarlo con i disegni.
Ecco il governo ha capito che neanche i disegni hanno funzionato ed ecco a voi il Decreto.
È meglio così ?


----------



## bluestar02 (8 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ellamadonna.
> Che mi dici invece dei 30.000 soldati USA appena arrivati?


Che x Donald l'Europa e le sue regole, nonché le sue istituzioni, contano come il due di picche quando la briscola è coppe.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non ho usato la parola ignorante nei tuoi confronti.
> Se si continua a fare la vita di prima mentre le scuole sono chiuse ( per un preciso motivo), mentre  lo stato con i suoi poteri cerca in tutti i modi di limitare l’infezione, mentre si sente che gli ospedali sono carichi di lavoro, le possibilità sono molteplici :
> Irresponsabilità  mancata e non efficace informazione, menefreghismo, esagerato ottimismo ( in base a cosa ?), ignoranza e probabilmente ancora altri motivi che non mi vengono in mente.
> Se dico che forse i disegni / disegnini sui volantini possano far capire di più come è la situazione a chi non l’ha capito e continua a prendere l’aperitivo è per l’esasperazione nel vedere la gente che sta banalizzando quello che sta succedendo.
> ...


No meglio sarebbe dire di aver esagerato con i toni


----------



## oriente70 (8 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Sono in Lombardia con la mia gut
> Condivido. Io in questo momento sto vivendo un qualcosa di surreale. Questa mattina sono uscito a fare una passeggiata, quando sono rientrato a casa ho trovato parcheggiate di fronte a casa una macchina e un furgone con targa diplomatica. Poi ho visto un gruppo di persone che andava e veniva da casa portando dentro scatoloni e apparecchi tecnici. Ho capito che la vita con un capitano dei Marines sarà comunque sempre ricca di imprevisti. In buona sostanza lei non mi aveva avvisato che aveva fatto una richiesta diciamo di carattere preventivo per il coronavirus. Al momento siamo a casa in Lombardia quindi in zona rossa. Al momento i tecnici hanno attrezzato nello sgabuzzino di casa una stanza dedicata alla disinfezione totale a base di potentissime lampade UV. Tutto quello che arriva in casa Viene preventivamente sterilizzato non solo, sono arrivati scatoloni di cibi liofilizzati voglio dire pasti preconfezionati già completamente cucinati soltanto da reidratare tipo quelli che mangiano gli astronauti sufficienti per 6 mesi. Oltre a questo in giardino è stata montata una doccia per decontaminazione. E sono arrivate anche due due tute ad altissima protezione da bio contaminanti dotate di autorespiratore. Sinceramente mi sembra di stare sul set di 007 però lei è stata categorica non si fida assolutamente delle misure messe in atto dal governo italiano. Se proprio dovesse succedere qualcosa abbiamo due posti in rianimazione presso la base l'ospedale della base militare americana di Napoli. Per me è paranoia Per lei è un approccio realistico e pragmatico ad un'emergenza. È molto interessante per me venire a conoscenza di tutte queste sfaccettature della personalità della mia futura moglie. È soltanto un po' inquietante la luce azzurra che proviene dallo sgabuzzino ogni tanto


Vai di razioni k. 
Ha già approntato un check in? 
Non ci posso credere .


----------



## Lara3 (8 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No meglio sarebbe dire di aver esagerato con i toni


Onestamente sono stata piuttosto blanda . 
Vai a farti un giro negli ospedali dove i medici non tornano a casa da giorni e racconta loro che hai appena preso l’aperitivo ma sei offesa perché ti hanno parlato dei manifesti con i disegni.


----------



## bluestar02 (8 Marzo 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Vai di razioni k.
> Ha già approntato un check in?
> Non ci posso credere .


No ma le armi sono tutte cariche . Posso dire che sono più agitato adesso di prima?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Onestamente sono stata piuttosto blanda .
> Vai a farti un giro negli ospedali dove i medici non tornano a casa da giorni e racconta loro che hai appena preso l’aperitivo ma sei offesa perché ti hanno parlato dei manifesti con i disegni.


Faccio volontariato in hospice


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sarebbe un bel punto di partenza condiviso
> 
> Non tanto perché necessariamente vero, ma perché almeno consentirebbe di pulire il campo da quella che io credo sia una serie di equivoci che si intersecano come note distonate, in questa discussione
> 
> ...


Beh, alla base del discutere sereno c'è l'accettazione del fatto che la valutazione dell'altro sia valida per l'altro e che non ha nessuna pretesa di valutare l'interezza di una persona e valutarla in modo assoluto.

E questo non dipende da nessuno se non da se stessi.

Esempio: qui mi si dice che sono prolissa, oppure saccente, arrogante, superba. Insomma, non me le sono segnate tutte 

Per me non c'è problema. Riconosco che è un pensiero altro da me.
Riconosco pure che probabilmente c'è dentro un fondo di verità.
E se lo spunto è interessante, ci penso e mi ci metto dentro per guardarmi con altri occhi.

D'altro canto non ho neppure di me l'immagine della perfezione.
E, per fortuna, non miro (più) ad essere perfetta.

Se mi offendo so che all'opera è il mio tribunale interiore, non quello esterno.
E so che e mi sento offesa è perchè in un modo o nell'altro sono stata presa sul vivo.

Quindi. Ok.

Molto probabilmente sono anche quello che gli altri vedono di me.
Ma nelle mie scarpe ci sono io.
E io sono responsabile di me e delle mie azioni. (e anche delle mie reazioni.)

Se manca questa serenità di fondo, non c'è serenità fittizia che tenga.

Se non avessi quella serenità di fondo, col cazzo che scriverei ancora qui.


----------



## Lara3 (8 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Faccio volontariato in hospice


Vai negli ospedali della zona rossa, ti assicuro che la situazione è tragica.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Vai negli ospedali della zona rossa, ti assicuro che la situazione è tragica.


Faccio volontariato , ora sospeso, all’hospice dell’ospedale sacco 
Ah pensa è l’hospice malattie infettive
Lo faccio da un anno 
Da quando mio padre è mancato assistito dalle loro cure


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Per diverse ragioni, in questo periodo, mi accompagna da alleata, come non mai.
> E spesso, spessissimo si trasforma in sorriso a volte risata piena...un po' il processo che descriveva @Skorpio stamane.
> 
> Ad andare avanti diventerebbe un OT nell'OT.


Io nell'ultimo anno sono un casino   

Non che sia una grandissima novità, ma nell'ultimo anno lo vedo proprio con chiarezza. 

Quindi oscillo fra le emozioni, come se stessi giocando a fare la strega col calderone. 

A volte gioco ridendo a volte gioco piangendo. 
La cosa che mi piace è che trovo me. 
Anche quando mi darei da sola le martellate sulle dita


----------



## oriente70 (8 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> No ma le armi sono tutte cariche . Posso dire che sono più agitato adesso di prima?


Ho una conoscente ex marines, ora fa sicurezza , quando si mette all'opera diventa paranoica  . 
Blu spero che duri poco  per te


----------



## Lara3 (8 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Faccio volontariato , ora sospeso, all’hospice dell’ospedale sacco
> Ah pensa è l’hospice malattie infettive
> Lo faccio da un anno
> Da quando mio padre è mancato assistito dalle loro cure


Mi dispiace per il tuo padre. 
Il problema adesso è che non tutti avranno più accesso alle cure perché non ci sono posti sufficienti.
Lettera SIAARTI associazione anestesisti italiani.


----------



## bettypage (8 Marzo 2020)

Quello che non capisco è perché solo l'Italia sia così proattiva. Dicono che il focolaio sia stato in Germania eppure risultiamo untori d'Europa. Unici a fornire i dati in modo trasparente e quotidiano. Alcuni paesi non forniscono dati, altri stimano, altri non censiscono proprio. 
Questo porta ricadute politiche ed economiche devastanti per noi.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per il tuo padre.
> Il problema adesso è che non tutti avranno più accesso alle cure perché non ci sono posti sufficienti.
> Lettera SIAARTI associazione anestesisti italiani.


Era per farti capire che non ho bisogno di disegnini. Sono informata direttamente dall’interno
E l’ho scritto solo perché vedermi giudicata da chi di me non sa un cazzo un tantino mi indispone
Cosa che non mi sembra di fare con gli altri


----------



## Marjanna (8 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Sono in Lombardia con la mia gut
> Condivido. Io in questo momento sto vivendo un qualcosa di surreale. Questa mattina sono uscito a fare una passeggiata, quando sono rientrato a casa ho trovato parcheggiate di fronte a casa una macchina e un furgone con targa diplomatica. Poi ho visto un gruppo di persone che andava e veniva da casa portando dentro scatoloni e apparecchi tecnici. Ho capito che la vita con un capitano dei Marines sarà comunque sempre ricca di imprevisti. In buona sostanza lei non mi aveva avvisato che aveva fatto una richiesta diciamo di carattere preventivo per il coronavirus. Al momento siamo a casa in Lombardia quindi in zona rossa. Al momento i tecnici hanno attrezzato nello sgabuzzino di casa una stanza dedicata alla disinfezione totale a base di potentissime lampade UV. Tutto quello che arriva in casa Viene preventivamente sterilizzato non solo, sono arrivati scatoloni di cibi liofilizzati voglio dire pasti preconfezionati già completamente cucinati soltanto da reidratare tipo quelli che mangiano gli astronauti sufficienti per 6 mesi. Oltre a questo in giardino è stata montata una doccia per decontaminazione. E sono arrivate anche due due tute ad altissima protezione da bio contaminanti dotate di autorespiratore. Sinceramente mi sembra di stare sul set di 007 però lei è stata categorica non si fida assolutamente delle misure messe in atto dal governo italiano. Se proprio dovesse succedere qualcosa abbiamo due posti in rianimazione presso la base l'ospedale della base militare americana di Napoli. Per me è paranoia Per lei è un approccio realistico e pragmatico ad un'emergenza. È molto interessante per me venire a conoscenza di tutte queste sfaccettature della personalità della mia futura moglie. È soltanto un po' inquietante la luce azzurra che proviene dallo sgabuzzino ogni tanto


Questo è l'estremo opposto al negazionismo. Dal set 007 a chi la vive solo come una rottura di coglioni.
Che la tua futura moglie non si fidi, se avesse coscienza della noncuranza di alcuni italiani, trovandosi in un paese che non riconosce come patria, lo comprenderei anche. Tu parli di un assetto militare ma dall'altra parte vedo proprio la mancanza di riuscire a darsi tre note di rigore, e accettarle con serenità, senza rognare come adolescenti.


----------



## Lara3 (8 Marzo 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Quello che non capisco è perché solo l'Italia sia così proattiva. Dicono che il focolaio sia stato in Germania eppure risultiamo untori d'Europa. Unici a fornire i dati in modo trasparente e quotidiano. Alcuni paesi non forniscono dati, altri stimano, altri non censiscono proprio.
> Questo porta ricadute politiche ed economiche devastanti per noi.


Si riesce a nascondere fino ad un certo punto: anche la Cina all’inizio ha voluto chiudere la bocca al medico che aveva lanciato l’allarme. 
Dopo un certo livello non è più possibile nascondere, non si può nascondere che non ci sono più posti in terapia intensiva, quando il numero di morti cresce.


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Quello che non capisco è perché solo l'Italia sia così proattiva. Dicono che il focolaio sia stato in Germania eppure risultiamo untori d'Europa. Unici a fornire i dati in modo trasparente e quotidiano. Alcuni paesi non forniscono dati, altri stimano, altri non censiscono proprio.
> Questo porta ricadute politiche ed economiche devastanti per noi.



Me lo sto chiedendo pure io.
Anche se qualche ipotesi in testa ce l'ho.

La prima che mi viene in mente è che la fiducia nei confronti degli italiani non sia mai stata ai massimi termini. 
E che non fosse in crescita nell'ultimo anno soltanto. 

Ci siamo sputtanati mica male negli anni. 
Con piazzate e uscite umilianti. (per me. Poi so che c'era chi le vedeva come qualcosa di cui ridere e sogghignare, altri addirittura con fierezza).

Non è che godiamo di così alta stima. 

E quando ci si gioca stima e fiducia, cosa che accade in tempi brevissimi, poi recuperare l'una e l'altra non è immediato e nemmeno scontato. 

E si diventa pure il contenitore delle ansie altrui. 

E' una semplice dinamica di gruppo. 

Poi c'è chi sa leggere ben meglio le dinamiche geopolitiche. 
Io sono piuttosto ignorante a riguardo e mi fermo a queste letture di superficie.


----------



## bettypage (8 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si riesce a nascondere fino ad un certo punto: anche la Cina all’inizio ha voluto chiudere la bocca al medico che aveva lanciato l’allarme.
> Dopo un certo livello non è più possibile nascondere, non si può nascondere che non ci sono più posti in terapia intensiva, quando il numero di morti cresce.


Ma leggevo che anche i medici per eccesso di cautela trattengono i pazienti più del dovuto. Si dice che sia in Italia già da fine anno, ci saranno stati decessi non censiti x coronavirus, tutto è partito dal paziente 1, da allora sono partiti i censimenti. E morti di coronavirus non ce n'è ma rimane una concausa. Dunque i numeri sono interpretabili mi viene da dire.


----------



## bluestar02 (8 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Questo è l'estremo opposto al negazionismo. Dal set 007 a chi la vive solo come una rottura di coglioni.
> Che la tua futura moglie non si fidi, se avesse coscienza della noncuranza di alcuni italiani, trovandosi in un paese che non riconosce come patria, lo comprenderei anche. Tu parli di un assetto militare ma dall'altra parte vedo proprio la mancanza di riuscire a darsi tre note di rigore, e accettarle con serenità, senza rognare come adolescenti.
> In medio stat virtus. Ma è maledettamente complicato trovare un equilibrio in una situazione di emergenza. V.H. ha preso questa cosa del coronavirus tipo coronavirus tu mi hai provocato mo te distruggo


----------



## bettypage (8 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Me lo sto chiedendo pure io.
> Anche se qualche ipotesi in testa ce l'ho.
> 
> La prima che mi viene in mente è che la fiducia nei confronti degli italiani non sia mai stata ai massimi termini.
> ...


Abbiamo sempre un senso di inferiorità che sfocia per reazione in orgoglio cieco.


----------



## Lara3 (8 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Era per farti capire che non ho bisogno di disegnini. Sono informata direttamente dall’interno
> E l’ho scritto solo perché vedermi giudicata da chi di me non sa un cazzo un tantino mi indispone
> Cosa che non mi sembra di fare con gli altri





Nocciola ha detto:


> Era per farti capire che non ho bisogno di disegnini. Sono informata direttamente dall’interno
> E l’ho scritto solo perché vedermi giudicata da chi di me non sa un cazzo un tantino mi indispone
> Cosa che non mi sembra di fare con gli altri


Fare volontariato in un hospice non significa essere a conoscenza dei problemi attuali allo stesso modo di come avere in famiglia un medico che è in prima linea. Per questo, sapendo esattamente come sono messi adesso i medici, che alcuni non hanno le protezioni necessarie e lavorano ininterrottamente considero superfluo parlare di vivere la vita come prima.
Infatti adesso,se non sbaglio, i volontari vengono allontanati per precauzione. Probabilmente perché non sono formati per questo genere di problema.


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Abbiamo sempre un senso di inferiorità che sfocia per reazione in orgoglio cieco.


Probabilmente è una delle componenti che guidano parecchi comportamenti che sembrano inspiegabili.


----------



## isabel (8 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io nell'ultimo anno sono un casino
> 
> Non che sia una grandissima novità, ma nell'ultimo anno lo vedo proprio con chiarezza.
> 
> ...


E questo è quel che conta.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Fare volontariato in un hospice non significa essere a conoscenza dei problemi attuali allo stesso modo di come avere in famiglia un medico che è in prima linea. Per questo, sapendo esattamente come sono messi adesso i medici, che alcuni non hanno le protezioni necessarie e lavorano ininterrottamente considero superfluo parlare di vivere la vita come prima.
> Infatti adesso,se non sbaglio, i volontari vengono allontanati per precauzione. Probabilmente perché non sono formati per questo genere di problema.


Va be 
Stammi bene 
Un muro di gomma piuttosto che ammettere di aver esagerato


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> E questo è quel che conta.


Sì, lo penso anche io.  

Non ho ancora deciso se mi piaccio, se mi piace quella che trovo.
Ma ho compreso (nel senso di aver messo dentro) che così è e la mia opinione per certi versi conta veramente poco a riguardo


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non lo so? Va be
> Prendi sempre posizione mi raccomando


Non mi interessa prendere posizione.
Non mi interessa neanche che ci sia una diatriba in proposito.
Mi interessa discutere dell'argomento, non giudicare o valutare le singole posizioni.


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Questo è l'estremo opposto al negazionismo. Dal set 007 a chi la vive solo come una rottura di coglioni.
> Che la tua futura moglie non si fidi, se avesse coscienza della noncuranza di alcuni italiani, trovandosi in un paese che non riconosce come patria, lo comprenderei anche. Tu parli di un assetto militare ma dall'altra parte vedo proprio la mancanza di riuscire a darsi tre note di rigore, e accettarle con serenità, senza rognare come adolescenti.


Un mio vecchio compagno di liceo mi chiede dove sta scritto nel decreto che non si possa girare all'interno della Lombardia.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Condivido (quasi) in toto. Mi permetto di osservare come gli interventi del sottoscritto, che è arrivato nella discussione abbastanza, tardi siano stati perlopiù improntati al tentativo di portare la discussione su parametri generali, (le famose domande che mi facevo e che facevo sulla gestione della crisi, prendendo atto di quello che stava succedendo). Mi si è risposto dileggiandomi.
> E si è proceduto con questa assurda partita di boxe dove presunti catastrofisti si oppongono a presunti menefreghisti.
> Basta leggere gli ultimi 10 post per vedere che nulla nella discussione è cambiato.
> Se vogliamo adossarne la responsabilità solo a d una parte mi spiegate che cavolo serve continuare a discutere?


Ma non so.. Non credo sia questione di trovare il "colpevole" o i colpevoli, per me almeno.
E di cosa, poi? 
Ho notato leggendo qua e la, qualche zuffa 
Credo appunto sia non tanto una questione di argomenti, ma di sentimenti, approcci percepiti, più che "argomenti" in se

Penso peraltro che avrete ogni spazio per chiarire..


----------



## Lara3 (8 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Un mio vecchio compagno di liceo mi chiede dove sta scritto nel decreto che non si possa girare all'interno della Lombardia.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh, alla base del discutere sereno c'è l'accettazione del fatto che la valutazione dell'altro sia valida per l'altro e che non ha nessuna pretesa di valutare l'interezza di una persona e valutarla in modo assoluto.


Io invece non penso che alla base della mancanza di serenità in questa discussione ci sia eventuale  la carenza che segnali 

Anzi, penso che nemmeno ci sia stata questa carenza., di base

Se è emersa come eventuale carenza, è emersa come effetto secondario


----------



## isabel (8 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, lo penso anche io.
> 
> Non ho ancora deciso se mi piaccio, se mi piace quella che trovo.
> Ma ho compreso (nel senso di aver messo dentro) che così è e la mia opinione per certi versi conta veramente poco a riguardo


Io mi lascio essere. 
E accolgo ciò che scopro come un bambino accoglie un gioco nuovo, anche quando scopro cose che so non piacermi. 
Per certi versi sono infantile. 
E per quanto sia ovviamente capace e severa nel considerarmi, so che comunque la prima reazione sarà sempre una declinazione della meraviglia.


----------



## spleen (8 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma non so.. Non credo sia questione di trovare il "colpevole" o i colpevoli, per me almeno.
> E di cosa, poi?
> Ho notato leggendo qua e la, qualche zuffa
> Credo appunto sia non tanto una questione di argomenti, ma di sentimenti, approcci percepiti, più che "argomenti" in se
> ...


Penso il ragionamento non vada indirizzato solo a me.


----------



## spleen (8 Marzo 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Io mi lascio essere.
> E accolgo ciò che scopro come un bambino accoglie un gioco nuovo, anche quando scopro cose che so non piacermi.
> Per certi versi sono infantile.
> E per quanto sia ovviamente capace e severa nel considerarmi, so che comunque la prima reazione sarà sempre una declinazione della meraviglia.


Bellissimo!


----------



## Skorpio (8 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Penso il ragionamento non vada indirizzato solo a me.


È per tutti

In particolare mi sono esposto sulla presunta percezione dell'approccio di @Nocciola e @Brunetta rispetto al 3d, e non a qualcuno o a te

Quindi eventualmente ho indirizzato a loro, i feedback ricevuti mi han fatto capire che ho colto correttamente 

Mi serve anche come allenamento, a vedere che non sto  ricoglionendomi  

Di te ho preso a uso la frase "ci prenderà atutti" perchè mi pare una buona base comune per un dibattito sereno 

Se la avesse scritta un altro, avrei quotato quel qualcun altro


----------



## abebis (8 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Sono in Lombardia con la mia gut
> Condivido. Io in questo momento sto vivendo un qualcosa di surreale. Questa mattina sono uscito a fare una passeggiata, quando sono rientrato a casa ho trovato parcheggiate di fronte a casa una macchina e un furgone con targa diplomatica. Poi ho visto un gruppo di persone che andava e veniva da casa portando dentro scatoloni e apparecchi tecnici. Ho capito che la vita con un capitano dei Marines sarà comunque sempre ricca di imprevisti. In buona sostanza lei non mi aveva avvisato che aveva fatto una richiesta diciamo di carattere preventivo per il coronavirus. Al momento siamo a casa in Lombardia quindi in zona rossa. Al momento i tecnici hanno attrezzato nello sgabuzzino di casa una stanza dedicata alla disinfezione totale a base di potentissime lampade UV. Tutto quello che arriva in casa Viene preventivamente sterilizzato non solo, sono arrivati scatoloni di cibi liofilizzati voglio dire pasti preconfezionati già completamente cucinati soltanto da reidratare tipo quelli che mangiano gli astronauti sufficienti per 6 mesi. Oltre a questo in giardino è stata montata una doccia per decontaminazione. E sono arrivate anche due due tute ad altissima protezione da bio contaminanti dotate di autorespiratore. Sinceramente mi sembra di stare sul set di 007 però lei è stata categorica non si fida assolutamente delle misure messe in atto dal governo italiano. Se proprio dovesse succedere qualcosa abbiamo due posti in rianimazione presso la base l'ospedale della base militare americana di Napoli. Per me è paranoia Per lei è un approccio realistico e pragmatico ad un'emergenza. È molto interessante per me venire a conoscenza di tutte queste sfaccettature della personalità della mia futura moglie. È soltanto un po' inquietante la luce azzurra che proviene dallo sgabuzzino ogni tanto




Ma sei sicuro di volertela sposare?!?

Guarda che finita l'euforia del sesso a gogo dei primi tempi, poi ti ritrovi tra le mani un militare americano!

Questo vuol dire che devi essere disposto a stare a sentire, e peggio ancora a concordare, che gli ammmericani sono il meglio del meglio, che come loro nessuno, che come lì in nessun posto, e che gli altri sono tutti merdacce...

Sei proprio sicuro di riuscire a sopportarlo nel lungo periodo?


----------



## bluestar02 (8 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Ma sei sicuro di volertela sposare?!?
> 
> Guarda che finita l'euforia del sesso a gogo dei primi tempi, poi ti ritrovi tra le mani un militare americano!
> 
> ...


Tranquillo sposandola posso avere la cittadinanza americana e trattare il resto del mondo a pesci in faccia


----------



## stany (8 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Sono in Lombardia con la mia gut
> Condivido. Io in questo momento sto vivendo un qualcosa di surreale. Questa mattina sono uscito a fare una passeggiata, quando sono rientrato a casa ho trovato parcheggiate di fronte a casa una macchina e un furgone con targa diplomatica. Poi ho visto un gruppo di persone che andava e veniva da casa portando dentro scatoloni e apparecchi tecnici. Ho capito che la vita con un capitano dei Marines sarà comunque sempre ricca di imprevisti. In buona sostanza lei non mi aveva avvisato che aveva fatto una richiesta diciamo di carattere preventivo per il coronavirus. Al momento siamo a casa in Lombardia quindi in zona rossa. Al momento i tecnici hanno attrezzato nello sgabuzzino di casa una stanza dedicata alla disinfezione totale a base di potentissime lampade UV. Tutto quello che arriva in casa Viene preventivamente sterilizzato non solo, sono arrivati scatoloni di cibi liofilizzati voglio dire pasti preconfezionati già completamente cucinati soltanto da reidratare tipo quelli che mangiano gli astronauti sufficienti per 6 mesi. Oltre a questo in giardino è stata montata una doccia per decontaminazione. E sono arrivate anche due due tute ad altissima protezione da bio contaminanti dotate di autorespiratore. Sinceramente mi sembra di stare sul set di 007 però lei è stata categorica non si fida assolutamente delle misure messe in atto dal governo italiano. Se proprio dovesse succedere qualcosa abbiamo due posti in rianimazione presso la base l'ospedale della base militare americana di Napoli. Per me è paranoia Per lei è un approccio realistico e pragmatico ad un'emergenza. È molto interessante per me venire a conoscenza di tutte queste sfaccettature della personalità della mia futura moglie. È soltanto un po' inquietante la luce azzurra che proviene dallo sgabuzzino ogni tanto


----------



## isabel (8 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io invece non penso che alla base della mancanza di serenità in questa discussione ci sia eventuale  la carenza che segnali
> 
> Anzi, penso che nemmeno ci sia stata questa carenza., di base
> 
> Se è emersa come eventuale carenza, è emersa come effetto secondario


Io rilevo più mancanza di serenità nell'insofferenza che nell'attenzione su un fenomeno che, volenti o nolenti, ci tocca tutti.

Poi ripeto, sono la prima a comprendere il desiderio di distrarsi e, ad esempio, penso sia distraente anche battibeccare per motivi insindacabili e arbitrari.


spleen ha detto:


> Bellissimo!


Sì. Intenso


----------



## Marjanna (8 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Un mio vecchio compagno di liceo mi chiede dove sta scritto nel decreto che non si possa girare all'interno della Lombardia.


Basta levare e prende valore.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Marzo 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Io rilevo più mancanza di serenità nell'insofferenza che nell'attenzione su un fenomeno che, volenti o nolenti, ci tocca tutti.
> 
> Poi ripeto, sono la prima a comprendere il desiderio di distrarsi e, ad esempio, penso sia distraente anche battibeccare per motivi insindacabili e arbitrari.


Io no  

Nel senso che è il livello di approccio che crea distonia, secondo me

Io ad esempio.. Sono attento, ma non uso questo 3d per informarmi su cosa devo fare, mi informo altrove. 

A me non serve sapere quel che dice lo scienziato che ha intrabescolato in laboratorio o quello che ha trombato con la Capua.   

Serve sapere quel che io posso/devo fare io adesso, per me e per gli altri

E lo so da altre fonti 

Lavarmi le mani, (spesso) , andare in giro, (poco) stare a distanza. 
Ci aggiungo di mia iniziativa evitare lavoretti strani in casa o giardino, dove potrei farmi male e finire all'interno dl un Circuito ospedaliero già in crisi profonda

Quindi, capisci che a quel punto sapere quel che ha detto il direttore dell'oms o Vanna Marchi sul suo sito, per me all'atto pratico hanno la stessa identica utilità : zero

Attiene alla mia propensione a acculturarmi, o divertirmi, o distrarmi, ma sostanzialmente oggi alle 18:20 di domenica, non mi serve a un fico secco, all'atto pratico. 

Il mio approccio e attenzione vanno su ciò che banalmente mi interessa nel contesto, la comunicazione, prima di questo casino ad esempio, e chi la ha organizzata, chi (specifico) ha governo del popolo (tutto, non solo gli intelligenti, ma anche gli scemi) 

È il mio approccio, è giusto? È sbagliato? 

È il. Mio.. Ma comprendo chi ha interessi diversi dal mio nel contesto, e partecipa con un "sentiment" diverso rispetto al mio. 

Sono abbastanza certo, che al di là del livello di partecipazione e di tensione, le regole le han chiare tutti e da mo

E le seguono tutti più o meno 

È una mia percezione, assolutamente personale. 

L'insofferenza quindi come un diverso approccio, non come una diversa attenzione 

Non so se mi spiego


----------



## isabel (8 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io no
> 
> Nel senso che è il livello di approccio che crea distonia, secondo me
> 
> ...


Io non vedo grossa propensione a comportarsi con diligenza (non tra la gente di qui) in generale.
Sento invece insofferenza, che in casi particolari sfocia nell'infrazione di norme.

L'informazione non è qui, chiaro.
Ma un posto del genere è un buon collettore; ci sono belle teste e sono sparse per l'Italia.
Condividere non è mai un male.
Serve, anche, a rendere meno confusa l'informazione di cui parli.
Perché questo risulti allarmistico, io non lo so.
Forse, uno dei problemi che si è trovato ad affrontare chi fa informazione, è stato proprio quello di non risultare allarmistico...per non suscitare insofferenza o (all'estremo opposto) panico.
E' possibile?
Se lo è, chi ci informa ci reputa pecore irresponsabili.

Poi.
Io sono interessatissima a sapere sia cosa dice lo scienziato sia cosa si recepisce in giro riguardo a ciò che lo scienziato ha detto.
Perché in questa circostanza è importante, per me.

Sulla distonia relativa all'approccio quindi concordo.
Però è, come dire, un fatto vero sempre...ognuno ha il suo di approccio.
Si rileva la distonia e poi, come dicevo, ciò che conta è attenersi ad un comportamento con disciplina.
Il resto è "giudizio" (sei ossessivo, ah no tu sei indifferente, oh rilassati e vivi, allarmista del cazzo) che in questo specifico caso trovo superfluo.
In sostanza, se disdici la seratina a Testaccio sbuffando...amen, conta tu l'abbia disdetta.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Marzo 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Io non vedo grossa propensione a comportarsi con diligenza (non tra la gente di qui) in generale.
> Sento invece insofferenza, che in casi particolari sfocia nell'infrazione di norme.
> 
> L'informazione non è qui, chiaro.
> ...


Nemmero io la vedo in giro, ma anche questo era ampiamente prevedibile, e il motivo è banale (e qui ad esempio si Va in un approccio che a me Interessa)

Perché si sta esattamente replicando quello che PRIMA ha fatto chi aveva governo del contesto. Ossia minimizzare

E non parlo dei medici eh

Sventolare ottimismo, sfoderare antirazzismo, mentre il governo cinese (cinese eh?) diceva : ragazzi è un casino!

Andarrsi a fare i selfie con gli aperitivi e le fighe cinesi..

E ora si vorrebbe disciplina?
(oh ragazzi, è un casino eh? E che cazzo)

30 giorni a sganzeggiare e ora a scrivere i decretini aspettandosi pure disciplina 

Coglioni reali!


----------



## spleen (8 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Nemmero io la vedo in giro, ma anche questo era ampiamente prevedibile, e il motivo è banale (e qui ad esempio si Va in un approccio che a me Interessa)
> 
> Perché si sta esattamente replicando quello che PRIMA ha fatto chi aveva governo del contesto. Ossia minimizzare
> 
> ...


Razzista!


----------



## Skorpio (8 Marzo 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Razzista!


Eh..


----------



## isabel (8 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Nemmero io la vedo in giro, ma anche questo era ampiamente prevedibile, e il motivo è banale (e qui ad esempio si Va in un approccio che a me Interessa)
> 
> Perché si sta esattamente replicando quello che PRIMA ha fatto chi aveva governo del contesto. Ossia minimizzare
> 
> ...


Io la vorrei, sì.
Minimizzare non è molto logico davanti ad un problema potenzialmente (in questo caso concretamente) dannoso.
A dire "vabbè, era una cazzata..." si fa sempre in tempo. Non trovi?

E penso che, al di là dei decretini de-cretini (non ho resistito ), ognuno nel suo piccolo possa sensibilizzare chi ha vicino. 
Io non riesco proprio a credere che il problema sia "la politica", il problema siamo noi, la classe politica è solo il nostro riflesso.


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Io la vorrei, sì.
> Minimizzare non è molto logico davanti ad un problema potenzialmente (in questo caso concretamente) dannoso.
> A dire "vabbè, era una cazzata..." si fa sempre in tempo. Non trovi?
> 
> ...


Io non so di chi sia figlio questo problema, anche sr un sospetto ce l'avrei. 
Io vedo che mia figlia sta a casa mentre i suoi amici vanno in giro.
Questo perché io e mia moglie le abbiamo spiegato i rischi e  imposto di non uscire.
Gli altri genitori non lo hanno fatto.


----------



## isabel (8 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io non so di chi sia figlio questo problema, anche sr un sospetto ce l'avrei.
> Io vedo che mia figlia sta a casa mentre i suoi amici vanno in giro.
> Questo perché io e mia moglie le abbiamo spiegato i rischi e  imposto di non uscire.
> Gli altri genitori non lo hanno fatto.


Perché avete voglia di spiegare, pensate sia giusto farlo e avete autorevolezza per imporre, nel caso.
Tutte caratteristiche che dovrebbero essere messere in conto da chi decide di prendersi cura di una nuova vita.
Da quel che si vede in giro non tutti sono messi come voi. Purtroppo.
Fa parte della irresponsabilità di cui si diceva.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Marzo 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Io la vorrei, sì.
> Minimizzare non è molto logico davanti ad un problema potenzialmente (in questo caso concretamente) dannoso.
> A dire "vabbè, era una cazzata..." si fa sempre in tempo. Non trovi?
> 
> ...


Io non penso fosse una cazzata nemmeno prima, diversamente da chi aveva governo e gestione 

I problemi sono sicuramente mille e da mille angolazioni, compreso il fatto che, come è stato già scritto, se a 10000 km da qui qualcosa accade, il rimbalzo arriva anche qui 

A me "interessa" osservare come la. Comunicazione è cambiata in pochi giorni, a partire da chi ha governo e gestione della massa

Mi piace sovrapporre le facce, i messaggi, gli inviti, gli slogan, dal PRIMA al DOPO

Mi piace riflettere su questa sorta di gioco delle carte messe diversamente 

Mi piace osservare come, parallelamente a chi ha governo, anche parte del popolo "risponde" alle sollecitazioni esterne 

Fino a che la cosa è lontana "essu ottimismo, non esageriamo, basta creare allarmismi" 

Quando invece ce l'hai addosso, allora panico, paura, nervi tesi

Mi piace osservare come questo preciso schema, si stia replicando oggi nelle persone, in perfetta aderenza a come usciva ieri a livello di chi governava l'informazione 

Non è per dare colpe, mi piace proprio come punto di osservazione, molto più che sapere che il ceppo cinese, in Italia è mutato 3 volte e come è mutdto, è quanti ne ha seccati e quante percentuali ne ha risparmiati

Ognuno ha le sue passioni


----------



## isabel (8 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non penso fosse una cazzata nemmeno prima, diversamente da chi aveva governo e gestione
> 
> I problemi sono sicuramente mille e da mille angolazioni, compreso il fatto che, come è stato già scritto, se a 10000 km da qui qualcosa accade, il rimbalzo arriva anche qui
> 
> ...


Io credo di avere in mente il punto da cui osservi.
Se mi metto a guardare da lì io vedo una sorta di gregge o una società di scimmie. Non è un giudizio.

Io non trovo affatto questo aspetto secondario.
Ti dicevo...chi ha governo è riflesso del popolo e, anche se non sembra, il popolo ama riflettersi in chi ha governo.
Io credo serva a sentirsi "giusti", "legittimati" per proprietà transitiva. 
Tu?


----------



## Lanyanjing (9 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Il Thread è in Mondo Reale e si chiama Covid-19.
> Grazie!!!
> Rispondiamoci là.


Mi sembra un'ottima idea.... dai miei problemi al virus corona effettivamente è OT. Anche se per certi aspetti mia moglie la posso considerare come un virus.

Comunque tornando al reale argomento di questo thread, ieri sera mia moglie da buona cinese, cena alle 5 del pomeriggio, senza neanche per altro chiedere cosa vogliamo mangiare io e mio figlio. Alla fine con mio figlio esco alle 19 per andare al ristorante, visto che voleva una pizza. Prima di uscire mia moglie mi chiede di portare a casa un'insalata da asporto.... a questo punto le dico di venire così da passare tutti e tre insieme la domenica sera ma lei dice che è stanca.

Normalmente quando vado al ristorante ci sto sempre un paio di ore.... mangio, caffè e sambuca e sigarette con relativa chiaccherata con il propietario (Italiano) che ha sempre qualcosa da argomentare.
Purtroppo (per mia moglie) ieri sera ero abbastanza provato dal sabato sera e quindi mi sono limitato a mangiare un pezzo della pizza di mio figlio e bere acqua. Niente caffè e sambuca (ero proprio a pezzi). Morale della favola.... ritorno a casa alle 20 e sorpresa delle sorprese mia moglie non era in casa. Dopo innumerevoli chiamate, mi richiama  (dieci minuti dalla mia prima chiamata) dicendo che era andata ad aiutare una sua amica che era stata investita da un motorino elettrico...(balle), e che aveva il telefono in silezioso (che strano...) 

Rientrata in casa mi racconta perchè era uscita... ma avverte che sono piuttosto dubbioso (per non dire incazzato).
Andiamo a dormire e incomincia a dirmi che sabato prossimo vorebbe venire con me a casa del manager del pub (i pub sono ancora chiusi), poi mi ha detto che vorebbe tatuarsi una rosa sulla spalla.... e dopo questa miriade di minchiate che ha sparato si è messa a dormire abbranciando il braccio ( cosa che non faceva da anni).

Come sospettavo, la discussione avuta durante il capodanno cinese non è servita a nulla.


----------



## Lara3 (9 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Mi sembra un'ottima idea.... dai miei problemi al virus corona effettivamente è OT. Anche se per certi aspetti mia moglie la posso considerare come un virus.
> 
> Comunque tornando al reale argomento di questo thread, ieri sera mia moglie da buona cinese, cena alle 5 del pomeriggio, senza neanche per altro chiedere cosa vogliamo mangiare io e mio figlio. Alla fine con mio figlio esco alle 19 per andare al ristorante, visto che voleva una pizza. Prima di uscire mia moglie mi chiede di portare a casa un'insalata da asporto.... a questo punto le dico di venire così da passare tutti e tre insieme la domenica sera ma lei dice che è stanca.
> 
> ...


Cosa è successo sabato sera ?


----------



## Lanyanjing (9 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Cosa è successo sabato sera ?


Sabato sera te lo riassumo brevemente: qualsiasi tipo di alcolico.... un giapponese ubriaco che ci provava con la fidanzata del mio amico cinese e gli è andata bene perchè l'abbiamo portato via prima che lasciasse le piume conoscendo il carattere del mio amico. Sono tornato a casa alle 3 del mattino.


----------



## Lara3 (9 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Mi sembra un'ottima idea.... dai miei problemi al virus corona effettivamente è OT. Anche se per certi aspetti mia moglie la posso considerare come un virus.
> 
> Comunque tornando al reale argomento di questo thread, ieri sera mia moglie da buona cinese, cena alle 5 del pomeriggio, senza neanche per altro chiedere cosa vogliamo mangiare io e mio figlio. Alla fine con mio figlio esco alle 19 per andare al ristorante, visto che voleva una pizza. Prima di uscire mia moglie mi chiede di portare a casa un'insalata da asporto.... a questo punto le dico di venire così da passare tutti e tre insieme la domenica sera ma lei dice che è stanca.
> 
> ...


Mi sa che è dentro molto tua moglie, tanto da uscire di nascosto e rendersi irreperibile appena tu esci con tuo figlio. 
Dopo quanto è tornata ?
Nell’eventualità che sia vera la storia del motorino, tu hai modo di scoprire la verità in modo di chiarire ogni dubbio ?


----------



## Lostris (9 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Mi sembra un'ottima idea.... dai miei problemi al virus corona effettivamente è OT. Anche se per certi aspetti mia moglie la posso considerare come un virus.
> 
> Comunque tornando al reale argomento di questo thread, ieri sera mia moglie da buona cinese, cena alle 5 del pomeriggio, senza neanche per altro chiedere cosa vogliamo mangiare io e mio figlio. Alla fine con mio figlio esco alle 19 per andare al ristorante, visto che voleva una pizza. Prima di uscire mia moglie mi chiede di portare a casa un'insalata da asporto.... a questo punto le dico di venire così da passare tutti e tre insieme la domenica sera ma lei dice che è stanca.
> 
> ...


Mi spiace..
Mi sembri abbastanza amareggiato.


----------



## Lanyanjing (9 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi sa che è dentro molto tua moglie, tanto da uscire di nascosto e rendersi irreperibile appena tu esci con tuo figlio.
> Dopo quanto è tornata ?
> Nell’eventualità che sia vera la storia del motorino, tu hai modo di scoprire la verità in modo di chiarire ogni dubbio ?


E' tornata a casa dopo circa 15 minuti dalla mia prima telefonata alla quale non ha risposto.... per chiamarmi 2 minuti prima di entrare in casa per dirmi che era per strada e poi mi avrebbe raccontato.
No non posso verificare se è vero o no, anche perchè pensando male è facile per lei farmi chiamare da qualche sua amica dicendo che era andata ad assisterla....


----------



## Lanyanjing (9 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mi spiace..
> Mi sembri abbastanza amareggiato.


Deluso, da una persona che ha sempre preteso l'onestà (e pure i soldi da buona Cinese). Ma visto e considerato che per mia moglie è un qualcosa a senso unico, ora ci gioco.... e poi vediamo.


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Deluso, da una persona che ha sempre preteso l'onestà (e pure i soldi da buona Cinese). Ma visto e considerato che per mia moglie è un qualcosa a senso unico, ora ci gioco.... e poi vediamo.


Insomma, visto da fuori sembra che vi alterniate a presidiare il figlio,mentre ciascuno si fa i membri propri. Non proprio una bella situazione.


----------



## Lanyanjing (9 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Insomma, visto da fuori sembra che vi alterniate a presidiare il figlio,mentre ciascuno si fa i membri propri. Non proprio una bella situazione.


.....a Maggio quando andrò in Thai allora potrai dire che ognuno si fa i membri propri. Allo stato attuale solo lei.... io lavoro e mi concedo solo il venerdì e sabato sera per me (senza dimentare che io tutte le settimane l'invito a venire con me.... ma lei rifiuta). 

Mio figlio di cinque anni si mette a piangere se alla sera lungo la settimana esco per comprare le sigarette.... se esce sua mamma non gli importa. Tanto per farti un quadro più chiaro


----------



## Lostris (9 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Deluso, da una persona che ha sempre preteso l'onestà (e pure i soldi da buona Cinese). Ma visto e considerato che per mia moglie è un qualcosa a senso unico, ora ci gioco.... e poi vediamo.


Peró non mi sembra un approccio costruttivo, inteso a migliorare.

Mi sembra più un togliersi delle soddisfazioni a prescindere rispetto a dei presunti rapporti di potere.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> .....a Maggio quando andrò in Thai allora potrai dire che ognuno si fa i membri propri. Allo stato attuale solo lei.... io lavoro e mi concedo solo il venerdì e sabato sera per me (senza dimentare che io tutte le settimane l'invito a venire con me.... ma lei rifiuta).
> 
> Mio figlio di cinque anni si mette a piangere se alla sera lungo la settimana esco per comprare le sigarette.... se esce sua mamma non gli importa. Tanto per farti un quadro più chiaro


I bambini piangono per l’assenza di chi non li fa sentire sicuri. Non è un segno di attaccamento.


----------



## stany (9 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> .....a Maggio quando andrò in Thai allora potrai dire che ognuno si fa i membri propri. Allo stato attuale solo lei.... io lavoro e mi concedo solo il venerdì e sabato sera per me (senza dimentare che io tutte le settimane l'invito a venire con me.... ma lei rifiuta).
> 
> Mio figlio di cinque anni si mette a piangere se alla sera lungo la settimana esco per comprare le sigarette.... se esce sua mamma non gli importa. Tanto per farti un quadro più chiaro


 Molto molto strano.
Sembrate avviati ad una soluzione scontata; e l'aspettativa della "gita" (anche per lavoro se ho capito : "anche") non fa che predisporti in questa prospettiva ; altro che giocare a scacchi: a schifio  finisce.
Soprattutto considerando quello che hai detto sulle tue trasferte vere o millantate (a lei) sulle piattaforme petrolifere: ti compiaci di essere irreperibile (anche per tuo figlio?).
Mi pare che tu faccia buon viso a cattivo gioco, rincorrendo tua moglie che evidentemente sarà scocciata dal tipo di vita che fai. State giocando al ribasso, ed il pavimento è vicino. Difficile dare consigli ,se non registrare la cronaca che, purtroppo non  vedo positiva .


----------



## Lanyanjing (10 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Peró non mi sembra un approccio costruttivo, inteso a migliorare.
> 
> Mi sembra più un togliersi delle soddisfazioni a prescindere rispetto a dei presunti rapporti di potere.


Concordo con te che non è un approccio costruttivo. Non pretendo di essere creduto, ma da quando siamo insieme ho sempre fatto di tutto per mantenere il rapporto sereno e costruttivo. 
Sono anni, da quando ho fatto quella maledetta trasferta in Argentina (dove mi sono comportato da monaco di clausura) che il nostro rapporto si è trasformato, ma all'epoca non avevo alternative. Dal 2017 quando persi il lavoro in Cina a causa di un datore di lavoro della minchia (con il quale sono per vie legali) a circa un anno fa ero in una situazione economica nera, ma non ho mai fatto mancare nulla alla famiglia; ho sempre fatto rinuncie personali per dare a loro. Quando nel Marzo 2018 trovai lavoro nuovamente in Cina, siamo a tornati a vivere insieme, e mettendo una pietra sopra al passato sulle sue eventuali scappatelle alla fine lei non è cambiata. 
Ora che ho avuto una promozione di rilievo all'interno della società per cui lavoro (a 40 anni passati mi sono dovuto riconvertire in un settore tutto nuovo) e riscontrando il comportamento di mia moglie ho deciso di prendermi delle soddisfazioni personali (come se le sta prendendo sicuramente lei quotidianamente)


----------



## Lanyanjing (10 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I bambini piangono per l’assenza di chi non li fa sentire sicuri. Non è un segno di attaccamento.


..o hai inserito un "non" di troppo oppure vuoi dire che visto che io non do sicurezza a mio figlio, quando esco lui piange???? spiegati meglio, grazie


----------



## Lanyanjing (10 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Molto molto strano.
> Sembrate avviati ad una soluzione scontata; e l'aspettativa della "gita" (anche per lavoro se ho capito : "anche") non fa che predisporti in questa prospettiva ; altro che giocare a scacchi: a schifio  finisce.
> Soprattutto considerando quello che hai detto sulle tue trasferte vere o millantate (a lei) sulle piattaforme petrolifere: ti compiaci di essere irreperibile (anche per tuo figlio?).
> Mi pare che tu faccia buon viso a cattivo gioco, rincorrendo tua moglie che evidentemente sarà scocciata dal tipo di vita che fai. State giocando al ribasso, ed il pavimento è vicino. Difficile dare consigli ,se non registrare la cronaca che, purtroppo non  vedo positiva .


La scusa delle trasferte sulle piattaforme petrolifere l'usavo in passato e non con lei. Comunque aparte questo chiarimento io per mio figlio sono sempre stato reperibile....sempre presente, la madre non è presente, anzi non vede l'ora di metterlo in collegio già alla prima elementare... cosa su cui mi scontro quotidianamente perchè l'alternativa è la scuola internazionale che mi costa quasi ventimila euro all'anno ma alla sera il figlio è a casa. Quella scuola sarà un sacrificio, ma è per il suo futuro. Lei lo vuole mettere in collegio perchè così avrà molto più tempo libero, senza parlare di quando capita di assentarmi un paio di giorni perchè vado ad incontrare qualche cliente in giro per la Cina.
Lei non è scocciata dal tipo di vita che faccio....te lo garantisco. Non hai mai versato una lacrima quando partivo per l'Argentina.... io si pernsando a mio figlio e a loro.
Se il pavimento è vicino.... cosa dire.... un giorno ci si batte contro. Solo che a differenza di mia moglie, io mi rialzo.... lei tornerà nella miseria da cui l'ho tirata fuori.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> ..o hai inserito un "non" di troppo oppure vuoi dire che visto che io non do sicurezza a mio figlio, quando esco lui piange???? spiegati meglio, grazie


È la paura dell’abbandono che fa piangere.
Perché il bambino percepisca questo non lo so.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È la paura dell’abbandono che fa piangere.
> Perché il bambino percepisca questo non lo so.


Può anche essere perché sei l’unica figura affettivamente  stabile. Nessun bambino piange perché esce la babysitter, a meno che non sia Mary Poppins.


----------



## Lanyanjing (10 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Può anche essere perché sei l’unica figura affettivamente  stabile. Nessun bambino piange perché esce la babysitter, a meno che non sia Mary Poppins.


Può essere. Io quando torno a casa trovo sempre mia moglie in camera da letto con il telefono in mano mentre mio figlio a giocare da solo. Appena mi vede mi corre incontro mi abbraccia. Vado a farmi la doccia e vuole farla anche lui con me e solo con me perchè sua madre quando gli lava i capelli non si cura se un po' di schiuma va negli occhi... io non l'ho mai fatto piangere. Giochiamo, parliamo e prima di andare a dormire vuole passare un po' di tempo nel lettone a giocare solo con me... sua madre non partecipa e lui di conseguenza non la considera.


----------



## patroclo (10 Marzo 2020)

Mi sembri in una fase di "demonizzazione" della tua signora, fase che non preannuncia niente di buono


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Può essere. Io quando torno a casa trovo sempre mia moglie in camera da letto con il telefono in mano mentre mio figlio a giocare da solo. Appena mi vede mi corre incontro mi abbraccia. Vado a farmi la doccia e vuole farla anche lui con me e solo con me perchè sua madre quando gli lava i capelli non si cura se un po' di schiuma va negli occhi... io non l'ho mai fatto piangere. Giochiamo, parliamo e prima di andare a dormire vuole passare un po' di tempo nel lettone a giocare solo con me... sua madre non partecipa e lui di conseguenza non la considera.


Capita lo stesso in una coppia che conosco.
Lei anaffettiva, le figlie sempre attaccate al padre.
Situazione molto sbilanciata.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Può essere. Io quando torno a casa trovo sempre mia moglie in camera da letto con il telefono in mano mentre mio figlio a giocare da solo. Appena mi vede mi corre incontro mi abbraccia. Vado a farmi la doccia e vuole farla anche lui con me e solo con me perchè sua madre quando gli lava i capelli non si cura se un po' di schiuma va negli occhi... io non l'ho mai fatto piangere. Giochiamo, parliamo e prima di andare a dormire vuole passare un po' di tempo nel lettone a giocare solo con me... sua madre non partecipa e lui di conseguenza non la considera.


Comunque non c’è da vantarsi. Ma da chiedersi se l’insofferenza nei confronti della moglie non sia stata percepita dal bambino come insofferenza nei confronti della casa.
Comunque non è che una madre al telefono non c’è.


----------



## Lanyanjing (10 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque non è che una madre al telefono non c’è.


Non conosci le ragazze Cinesi.... telefono + donna Cinese è un abbinamento mortale


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> La scusa delle trasferte sulle piattaforme petrolifere l'usavo in passato e non con lei. Comunque aparte questo chiarimento io per mio figlio sono sempre stato reperibile....sempre presente, la madre non è presente, anzi non vede l'ora di metterlo in collegio già alla prima elementare... cosa su cui mi scontro quotidianamente perchè l'alternativa è la scuola internazionale che mi costa quasi ventimila euro all'anno ma alla sera il figlio è a casa. Quella scuola sarà un sacrificio, ma è per il suo futuro. Lei lo vuole mettere in collegio perchè così avrà molto più tempo libero, senza parlare di quando capita di assentarmi un paio di giorni perchè vado ad incontrare qualche cliente in giro per la Cina.
> Lei non è scocciata dal tipo di vita che faccio....te lo garantisco. Non hai mai versato una lacrima quando partivo per l'Argentina.... io si pernsando a mio figlio e a loro.
> Se il pavimento è vicino.... cosa dire.... un giorno ci si batte contro. Solo che a differenza di mia moglie, io mi rialzo.... lei tornerà nella miseria da cui l'ho tirata fuori.


Quando le divergenze sono relative al metodo di gestione dei figli, avvelenano la coppia.
E non c'è niente di peggio ; su questioni personali che condizionano il rapporto si può transigere, ma sull'educazione di un figlio viene messa in discussione anche l'impronta del metodo delle famiglie di provenienza, come quasi annullare l'identità personale.E se  non si media trovando un compromesso ,ecco l'altro diventa un antagonista.
E naturalmente ciò avviene non solo nelle coppie miste.


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I bambini piangono per l’assenza di chi non li fa sentire sicuri. Non è un segno di attaccamento.


Non ci avevo mai pensato


----------



## Lanyanjing (11 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Quando le divergenze sono relative al metodo di gestione dei figli, avvelenano la coppia.
> E non c'è niente di peggio ; su questioni personali che condizionano il rapporto si può transigere, ma sull'educazione di un figlio viene messa in discussione anche l'impronta del metodo delle famiglie di provenienza, come quasi annullare l'identità personale.E se  non si media trovando un compromesso ,ecco l'altro diventa un antagonista.
> E naturalmente ciò avviene non solo nelle coppie miste.


Concordo, poi quando si tratta di coppie miste è pure peggio. Vedendo i miei amici sposati con donne Cinesi riscontro le stesse mie problematiche.


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Quando le divergenze sono relative al metodo di gestione dei figli, avvelenano la coppia.
> E non c'è niente di peggio ; su questioni personali che condizionano il rapporto si può transigere, ma sull'educazione di un figlio viene messa in discussione anche l'impronta del metodo delle famiglie di provenienza, come quasi annullare l'identità personale.E se  non si media trovando un compromesso ,ecco l'altro diventa un antagonista.
> E naturalmente ciò avviene non solo nelle coppie miste.


culturalmente diversi.
E comunque i figli crescendo si fanno le proprie idee e abbracciano il pensiero di uno dei due genitori.


----------



## stany (11 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> culturalmente diversi.
> E comunque i figli crescendo si fanno le proprie idee e abbracciano il pensiero di uno dei due genitori.


Ma guarda che l'etica educazionale varia anche da noi senza andare in Cina...
Prendil la moglie di Danny, che non mi pare l'ultima analfabeta ; però nel metodo educativo si scontra col marito, e questo produce fratture comunicative tra loro.


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ma guarda che l'etica educazionale varia anche da noi senza andare in Cina...
> Prendil la moglie di Danny, che non mi pare l'ultima analfabeta ; però nel metodo educativo si scontra col marito, e questo produce fratture comunicative tra loro.


cultura ed educazione vanno di pari passo?


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ma guarda che l'etica educazionale varia anche da noi senza andare in Cina...
> Prendil la moglie di Danny, che non mi pare l'ultima analfabeta ; però nel metodo educativo si scontra col marito, e questo produce fratture comunicative tra loro.


Di solito sui metodi educativi tutte le coppie discutono, a volte litigano.
Un completo accordo è raro.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> cultura ed educazione vanno di pari passo?


No.
Infatti ci sono genitori (o coniugi) abusanti in ogni classe sociale e di ogni livello culturale.
Solo che l’ignoranza e la povertà le consideriamo spiegazioni.


----------



## stany (11 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> cultura ed educazione vanno di pari passo?


In teoria sì! La conoscenza dovrebbe aumentare la consapevolezza; non dove la finalità sia la sopraffazione o la cattiveria fine a se stessa.


----------



## stany (11 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Infatti ci sono genitori (o coniugi) abusanti in ogni classe sociale e di ogni livello culturale.
> Solo che l’ignoranza e la povertà le consideriamo spiegazioni.


Si deve sempre osservare la statistica.
In percentuale quanti sono i preti pedofili? L'uno per cento?
Sempre troppi , comunque.
Probabilmente   nelle classi indigenti ai margini della società sono molti di più,considerando attitudini endemiche ed aree geografiche particolari.
È normale
 che un abuso perpetrato in un ambiente decadente e promiscuo, povero e non istruito, sia più "capibile" di quello in uno ricco e  acculturato.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Si deve sempre osservare la statistica.
> In percentuale quanti sono i preti pedofili? L'uno per cento?
> Sempre troppi , comunque.
> Probabilmente   nelle classi indigenti ai margini della società sono molti di più,considerando attitudini endemiche ed aree geografiche particolari.
> ...


Si parla di degrado.
Però è certo che nelle classi alte le cose vengano occultate


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> In teoria sì! La conoscenza dovrebbe aumentare la consapevolezza; non dove la finalità sia la sopraffazione o la cattiveria fine a se stessa.


anche per me. Credo che in alcune persone con una certa cultura, la violenza sia una forma di piacere o soddisfazione


----------



## stany (11 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si parla di degrado.
> Però è certo che nelle classi alte le cose vengano occultate


L'omertà esiste in tutte le classi.


----------



## stany (11 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> anche per me. Credo che in alcune persone con una certa cultura, la violenza sia una forma di piacere o soddisfazione


Si, la cattiveria credo sia innata; forse si sviluppa se si è stati a propria volta vittime di essa .


----------



## stany (11 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Di solito sui metodi educativi tutte le coppie discutono, a volte litigano.
> Un completo accordo è raro.


Sono azioni connaturate all'individuo e derivano credo dall'ambiente in cui si cresce.


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Si, la cattiveria credo sia innata; forse si sviluppa se si è stati a propria volta vittime di essa .


su questo ho qualche dubbio


----------



## stany (11 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> su questo ho qualche dubbio


Allora è nel DNA!


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Allora è nel DNA!


penso di sìì


----------



## bluestar02 (1 Aprile 2020)

Mi sembra la contrazione di una supergigante rossa prima della supernova...


----------



## bluestar02 (1 Aprile 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Concordo, poi quando si tratta di coppie miste è pure peggio. Vedendo i miei amici sposati con donne Cinesi riscontro le stesse mie problematiche.


Dato che ora pure io sono in una coppia mista vi saprò dire.


----------



## Lanyanjing (1 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Dato che ora pure io sono in una coppia mista vi saprò dire.


amico mio....la tua se non mi sbaglio è americana.... il problema è con le asiatiche. Tu puoi stare tranquillo


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Aprile 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Concordo, poi quando si tratta di coppie miste è pure peggio. Vedendo i miei amici sposati con donne Cinesi riscontro le stesse mie problematiche.


vivendo in Cina, vi ci dovete abituare....


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Dato che ora pure io sono in una coppia mista vi saprò dire.


lì però il negro sei tu


----------



## bluestar02 (1 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> lì però il negro sei tu


Si buana


----------



## bluestar02 (1 Aprile 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> amico mio....la tua se non mi sbaglio è americana.... il problema è con le asiatiche. Tu puoi stare tranquillo


100% blond american WASP.


----------



## Lanyanjing (2 Aprile 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> vivendo in Cina, vi ci dovete abituare....


tranquilla ci sono abituato ed ho pure gli anticorpi....


----------



## perplesso (2 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> 100% blond american WASP.


e sta con un mezzo negro....


----------



## bluestar02 (2 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> e sta con un mezzo negro....


Beh tu non mi vedi. Ma sembro tutto fuorché italiano.
188 occhi  verde smeraldo chiari capelli in origine castano chiaro. Pelle chiara molto chiara. Ascendenze nordiche.
Quando vado in Russia e Nord Europa tutti mi parlano in lingua locale.


----------



## Martes (2 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Beh tu non mi vedi. Ma sembro tutto fuorché italiano.
> 188 occhi  verde smeraldo chiari capelli in origine castano chiaro. Pelle chiara molto chiara. Ascendenze nordiche.
> Quando vado in Russia e Nord Europa tutti mi parlano in lingua locale.


----------



## perplesso (2 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Beh tu non mi vedi. Ma sembro tutto fuorché italiano.
> 188 occhi  verde smeraldo chiari capelli in origine castano chiaro. Pelle chiara molto chiara. Ascendenze nordiche.
> Quando vado in Russia e Nord Europa tutti mi parlano in lingua locale.


agli occhi dei WASP resti sempre un mezzo negro


----------



## bluestar02 (2 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> agli occhi dei WASP resti sempre un mezzo negro


Vorrà dire che lavorerò nelle piantagioni di cotone di famiglia


----------



## perplesso (2 Aprile 2020)

è sempre un nobile mestiere


----------



## Martes (2 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> è sempre un nobile mestiere


Soprattutto se sei convinto di non sottostare al suocero. L'importante è crederci


----------



## bluestar02 (2 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> è sempre un nobile mestiere


Vi avviso appena torniamo a Tara.


----------



## bluestar02 (2 Aprile 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Soprattutto se sei convinto di non sottostare al suocero. L'importante è crederci


Ci sono suoceri molto peggiori fidati


----------



## Martes (3 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Ci sono suoceri molto peggiori fidati


Non lo metto minimamente in dubbio. Al peggio non c'è mai fine


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Aprile 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Ci sono suoceri molto peggiori fidati


Dipende che Ti aspetti tu. Sicuramente visto come funzionano i divorzi all'americana anche se la mandi a fanculo con tutta la famiglia tra qualche anno ti sei fatto la pensione.


----------



## bluestar02 (3 Aprile 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Dipende che Ti aspetti tu. Sicuramente visto come funzionano i divorzi all'americana anche se la mandi a fanculo con tutta la famiglia tra qualche anno ti sei fatto la pensione.


Rebus sic stantibus direi che c'è molta affinità ed empatia.
Poi c'è stato un episodio che mi ha fatto guadagnare  la sua stima.
Ma al di la di questo io sto bene.
Per il futuro si vedrà.


----------

